# The Final Fantasy Thread of Ultros, the King of Kings



## Tazmo (Aug 29, 2011)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Oathkeeper (Aug 29, 2011)

*Final Fantasy Discussion*

this is where Final Fantasy gamers can talk about all the FF games.. including KH since it does have FF characters in it.. o_o but is mainly for Final Fantasy... to start off with, what if your fav Final Fantasy? i love... FF VII: Dirge of Cerberus, FF XII, FF X, FF X-2, annnd... FF VII...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

OMG MINE?  



editing so vasto is forever scarred that I stole his first post. 



actually, this is a dupe post from the old thread. i didn't actually post here. so the first post technically belongs to you, vasto. but i'm the one who has it. :doubleLOS


btw, am not liking how my mobile made me use a jiraiya face on the last post of the old thread. i didn't mean for it to happen. now the last post of that thread is eternally tainted.

also, why is the lalala not working?  omg, uwah not working either /uwah


anyways, vasto, you'll have to wait till the next thread :tripleLOS.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

DAMMIT TIMES 2!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Cactuar won. Eat it Ultros and Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Dammit, I was close too.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Because Cactuar > Ultros and Gilgamesh.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

Should I get the FF IV package for psp?
Is that the one with Cecil?
I'm so out of it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Bull!...BULL! I was just late....I should not have taunted!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Meh Shiva>cactuar, ultros and gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Should I get the FF IV package for psp?
> Is that the one with Cecil?
> I'm so out of it



Yeah, FFIV is the one with Cecil. He starts as a Dark Knight then "class changes" into a Paladin.

It also has Kain the Dragoon and Rdyia the hottie.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

fuuuck I almost had it. why 30 second rule why .




Well done, Vasto. You got 10,000 from what my screen said. lol @ tazmo trying to get us at 9,999. Told you it could've happened .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Se7en said:


> Should I get the FF IV package for psp?
> Is that the one with Cecil?
> I'm so out of it



yes. yes you should.



Murakazu said:


> Meh Shiva>cactuar, ultros and gilgamesh.



Only in hawtness!



BrightlyGoob said:


> fuuuck I almost had it. why 30 second rule why .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well well well...trying to play it off like you would not get it.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, FFIV is the one with Cecil. He starts as a Dark Knight then "class changes" into a Paladin.
> 
> It also has Kain the Dragoon and Rdyia the hottie.



Ah thanks, I think i'll get it then. I just wasn't sure if it was the one with him in it :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> yes. yes you should.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is enough for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> And that is enough for me.



pfft of course....your the one that brought smut to the old thread....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> pfft of course....your the one that brought smut to the old thread....



You know you love it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> fuuuck I almost had it. why 30 second rule why .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trying? If he wanted to he could just truncate the thread by deleting your posts.


Se7en said:


> Ah thanks, I think i'll get it then. I just wasn't sure if it was the one with him in it :33


Yeah, the PSP package is pretty decent. Old-school graphics. You can choose between a new arrangement of music or the original and you can pick your party towards the end from every playable character.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

He didn't get the 10k, Brightly. He was 1 off


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> You know you love it.






...yes....I do....


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 29, 2011)

marking my territory


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

*If You?re A Final Fantasy XI Fanatic, You Could Test New Game Content Early*



> If you have at least one level 90 job and all the Final Fantasy XI expansion packs and battle and scenario add-ons, you can apply to test out new content for Final Fantasy XI before it?s officially released to the public. Square Enix will allow a limited number of players to help test this content out on a Final Fantasy XI Test Server.
> 
> 
> 
> ?Along with the launch of the test server, a new World ?Undine? will become available,? a Final Fantasy XI community moderator revealed. ?You can copy your character data in the game over to ?Undine? and be able to try out new content.?



*Source*:

Sure, I guess?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

seems like I can't qualify to test it out .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> marking my territory



I have 16,000 more posts than you. 


I marked you as my territory.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> seems like I can't qualify to test it out .



Can anyone?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I have 16,000 more posts than you.
> 
> 
> I marked you as my territory.



Stop marking people.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 29, 2011)

There are fans of final fantasy XI?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stop marking people.



You don't even wanna know how many more posts I have than you. 


Ultros,000.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

I just remembered  gilgamesh. Though not FF related mind you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Gilgamesh is just a cheap rip-off from mythology.

Ultros is legit.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Cactuar is more legit. 

I was waiting for 10k to show the love for Cactuar.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

Shiva>everyone.

Just sayin'


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You don't even wanna know how many more posts I have than you.
> 
> 
> Ultros,000.



who cares old man!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh is just a cheap rip-off from mythology.
> 
> Ultros is legit.



Ultros is leshit...thats why he is restricted to so few games...his last appearance he looked a mess....do we need to show him again?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

This thread is now about Cactuar.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Lightning is hot. She should have my babies.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Shiva>everyone.
> 
> Just sayin'







Esura said:


> Lightning is hot. She should have my babies.



Yes....and the sky is blue. Your point Esura!?


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2011)

Uninteresting Wall is sexier.
All of them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 29, 2011)

That reminds me, I should really play that demo again.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm just saying....Lightning makes my libido flame in agony.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Uninteresting Wall is sexier.
> All of them.



hhhmmmm what game was that again?


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Its called....

Pimp My RPG


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who cares old man!
> 
> 
> 
> Ultros is leshit...thats why he is restricted to so few games...his last appearance he looked a mess....do we need to show him again?


No, Ultros is just so infinitely epic that if they kept adding him into games (like Gilgamesh) it would cheapen him.

He doesn't to be the center of attention and try to force his way into every game like some party-crashing loser.  Games are designed around him. He isn't just inserted like a cheap tampon.


Awesome said:


> This thread is now about Cactuar.


Cactuar is legit.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Where is the fucking Tonberry love up in this bitch!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Tonberry is boring. Never really liked him.

Ultros is better.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

No fuck Ultros. Fuck Gilgamesh.

Fuck those dumb ass ho bags. Tonberry will kill them with one swipe of his motherraping knife.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

A new contender has entered the field.



But he loses to Ultros.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm for Tonberry .


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Everybody....loves.....Tonberry aka Berry-Loc.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Cactuar>Tonberry.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 29, 2011)

Ultros > Cactuar > Chocobo > Malboro > Bomb > Tonberry > Gilgamesh ()


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Fuck Cactuar. Can't even get laid cause he is all spiny and shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck Cactuar. Can't even get laid cause he is all spiny and shit.



On the contrary, his spines are why he gets it the most.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> There are fans of final fantasy XI?



most played FF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

cactuars are scary.


----------



## Didi (Aug 29, 2011)

I recently started playing Final Fantasy IV


so far it's mediocre as hell


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Ok...I have to know. Why is there a bunch of NF members with Goob in their username?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

It's the gooba army.


----------



## BVB (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Mogry >* Ultros > Cactuar > Chocobo > Malboro > Bomb > Tonberry > Gilgamesh ()



fixed it for you, bro


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

what's the gooba army ?


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess thats a round a bout way of not telling me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

lol,  Esura .


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm tempted to join along...but I'm a one namer, like Cher.

Can you imagine? Esoob? Goora? Esoora?

I'll just stick to Esura.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 29, 2011)

Esooba .


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2011)

Esura would be destined for "Lord Hubert Moose Balls the Third", guarantee it.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Esooba .


Actually...thats not bad. But I need peeps on here to recognize their boi. 



Gnome said:


> Esura would be destined for "Lord Hubert Moose Balls the Third", guarantee it.


?


----------



## BVB (Aug 29, 2011)

you haven't read the opening post of the gooba army thread, haven't you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, Ultros is just so infinitely epic that if they kept adding him into games (like Gilgamesh) it would cheapen him.
> 
> He doesn't to be the center of attention and try to force his way into every game like some party-crashing loser.  Games are designed around him. He isn't just inserted like a cheap tampon.



That just sounds like excuses for why Ultros is not ibvited to games.



Esura said:


> No fuck Ultros. Fuck Gilgamesh.
> 
> Fuck those dumb ass ho bags. Tonberry will kill them with one swipe of his motherraping knife.



Gilgamesh swipes his chef knife and knifes him with it.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros > Cactuar > Chocobo > Malboro > Bomb > Tonberry > Gilgamesh ()



Your mathmamatics are poor as usual.

Gilgamesh>Buhamut>cactur>Tonberry>Chocobo>Malboro>Bomb>goblin


as you can see from the correct formula Ultros is so bad he does not even belong on the list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 29, 2011)

Don't fuck with this, he is Tonberry bitch. Step up to the plate and he'll rearrange your shit.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 29, 2011)

pussy>that list.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Pussy...pussy is nature's form of crack cocaine.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't fuck with this, he is Tonberry bitch. Step up to the plate and he'll rearrange your shit.



More like he will serve me dinner.



zenieth said:


> pussy>that list.



Zen your slave to the pussy.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonberry kills with one hit. Tis over. No fucking debate.


----------



## BVB (Aug 30, 2011)

Come on guys, let's stop that pointless debate.

We all know that bahamut shits on all of them.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonberry....kills....with....one...fucking....hit.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

If he can get to you before dieing.


----------



## BVB (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> If he can get to you before dieing.



What never actually happens.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tonberry kills with one hit. Tis over. No fucking debate.



Before....or after he dies 3 times?



Chigoobarito said:


> Come on guys, let's stop that pointless debate.
> 
> We all know that bahamut shits on all of them.



Buhamut's awesomeness earns him a rank...just below Gilgamesh.



Gnome said:


> If he can get to you before dieing.







Chigoobarito said:


> What never actually happens.


----------



## BVB (Aug 30, 2011)

I've never been killed by a tonberry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I've never been killed by a tonberry



You obviously missed my point.

what that meant was Tonberry never reaches you in time...ever.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonberries in X-2 were easy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Tonberries in X-2 were easy.



Tonberrys in general are easy...like stupid squids or cacti...


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tonberry....kills....with....one...fucking....hit.



Cactaurs casually penetrate you 1000 times, and you have no choice but to take it.
Tonberries can't compare.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

1000 needles is only a bitch if you have HP less than that. 10,000 on the other hand... .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuckin' Jumbo Cactuar in XIII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

I haven't gone against it yet. What chapter?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Its a mission. You'll hate it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

well shit. on pulse?



this game. augh.




raines wasn't as hard as I thought he'd be. It took a few tries but he was fairly easy. some people said he was worse than barthandelus which made me go fml.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Nah, raines wasn't too hard. I made sure my buffs were on me and I debuffed him. Tried to stay aggressive so he didn't control the flow of battle.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

so when you got full chrystarium/role access, did you actually use CP on every job? I'm just gonna stick with the 3 that I'm used to having my party use.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

So, what do you guys think of my new signature?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

CMX defying us all .




Tonberry looks like he's alive though so I approve.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

He has his guts ripped out. :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

& look at him still standing :33. 





on a serious note though, I love your sigs .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so when you got full chrystarium/role access, did you actually use CP on every job? I'm just gonna stick with the 3 that I'm used to having my party use.



Keep putting CP into the original jobs until those jobs are full, and then once you get to Pulse, so missions and then complete mission 50 (to double xp), and then once those original 3 jobs are filled, put CP into the other jobs.

There's an awesome training spot in Chapter 13 where you can get great CP with the growth egg. You can get to 999k CP easy.



CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what do you guys think of my new signature?



Beggins for a negging.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Tonberry is a pretty durable little fella, I'll give you that. But he's well on his way to his deathbed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

But Tonberry has outlasted all of them, & that's what matters .



Awesome said:


> Keep putting CP into the original jobs until those jobs are full, and then once you get to Pulse, so missions and then complete mission 50 (to double xp), and then once those original 3 jobs are filled, put CP into the other jobs.



alright, gotcha. I'll keep this in mind, thanks ~


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Yes. Yes, that's all that matters.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

He's dead. He's just standing dead.

Cactuar on the other hand is alive and kicking. You see that expression?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

nawh mang, he is clearly stalking towards Cactuar, ready to give the final instadeath .


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)

Looks dead to me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

you can never tell with pixels .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

What massacre am I seeing in that sig?


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

I have sigs turned off, whatever it is must suck though, it's CMX.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 30, 2011)

The sun will kill them all, obviously, just look at him...biding his time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I have sigs turned off, whatever it is must suck though, it's CMX.






And, yeah, I put the X on Tonberry's eye to signify death in case it wasn't clear already.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

nooooooo CMX, noooo .


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Next time I'll put in a dead chocobo.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

WHAT. OMG, YOU'RE GOING TOO FAR </3.





just as long as you don't kill the moogles though . /obvioussuggestion


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Moogles are our friends, I would never harm them. I might have Ultros partner with Mog to murder FFXIII as a collective entity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Moogles are our friends, I would never harm them. I might have Ultros partner with Mog to murder FFXIII as a collective entity.



Go to hell!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Moogles are our friends, I would never harm them. I might have Ultros partner with Mog to murder FFXIII as a collective entity.





Murakazu said:


> Go to hell!



I agree with you both.







Do it when I finish the game .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

I  just have to imagine what FFXIII would look like.  Maybe a giant piece of poop with legs and a gunsword.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

that could be mistaken for Squall .




put a l'Cie mark on it or pink hair.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

You guys are evil I tell ya, pure EVIL!


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I have sigs turned off, whatever it is must suck though, it's CMX.



Why do you have sigs turned off? 



Look at my backloggery sig dammit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

I also have sigs disabled. There are about 1,400 inappropriate ones on NF and I'm at work.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

The fuck? You have Ultros biting off the head of a fucking Cactuar and you are trying to point out other inappropriate sigs?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? You have Ultros biting off the head of a fucking Cactuar and you are trying to point out other inappropriate sigs?



I'm talking about bare asses, half-naked hentai catwomen, bouncing tits, gay porn, etc.

Nobody cares about a little cartoon violence.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

A little cartoon violence? You have a fucking octopus biting the head off some cactus creature with blood everywhere.

And the sad part is, you are right. People in this society is fucked up. People would rather see gore than some beautiful ass and titties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> A little cartoon violence? You have a fucking octopus biting the head off some cactus creature with blood everywhere.
> 
> And the sad part is, you are right. People in this society is fucked up. People would rather see gore than some beautiful ass and titties.



But think about the ludicrous nature of that statement.

A cactus creature.

A cactus.

Cacti do not bleed and they certainly aren't creatures. It's a cartoon.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Half naked catwomen are cartoons too, unless you saw one walking down the street or some shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Well you most definitely made a cactus a living creature in that sig.

Are you trying to play the role of God?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw some naked women in my day, I am sure that they exist.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not a feminist.



but you know what's unfair?




there are always sigs with female asses, but never any with guys .


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm not a feminist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then be the first. Have Deidara's ass in a sig all nice and firm and shit.

There isn't any rules against it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm not a feminist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen a few. There also seems to be a rash of naked men in avatars I've noticed. I can't being to imagine what the accompanying sigs are. :S


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I adore the female form and try to portray its beauty in every sig I make.

Right now I'm not in a sig making mood is why my sig is basically bare at this moment. I need inspiration.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Here's your inspiration:




Dat Rydia.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm not a big Rydia fan actually.

EDIT: I'm going to do a Catherine sig!


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

'Sup again.
Got IV the complete collection and now I'm left with $20 on PSN

Which ps FF games are worth getting besides IX
I don't want tactics either.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

FFVII...do not ask why. Get it, play it, love it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> 'Sup again.
> Got IV the complete collection and now I'm left with $20 on PSN
> 
> Which ps FF games are worth getting besides IX
> I don't want tactics either.



I don't know, what's on there?

FFVI is great
FFV is great
FFVII is good


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

FFVI isnt on PSN, unless he is in Japan or Europe. Nor FFV.

FFVII, FFVIII, FFIX, and Tactics are the only PS1 FF games on the PSN store in the US.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII...do not ask why. Get it, play it, love it.


But I'm picky on what I like, is it anything like Dirge of cerberus, XII?
or The FF with Terra branford, gameplay/story pacing?

*by gameplay I mean Exploring /sidequests and all that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVI isnt on PSN, unless he is in Japan or Europe. Nor FFV.
> 
> FFVII, FFVIII, FFIX, and Tactics are the only PS1 FF games on the PSN store in the US.



Oh, that's gay.

I'd just say get Breath of Fire IV instead.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Se7en said:


> But I'm picky on what I like, is it anything like Dirge of cerberus, XII?
> or The FF with Terra branford, gameplay/story pacing?
> 
> *by gameplay I mean Exploring /sidequests and all that.



I take it you are new to the series?

Hello, welcome to the world of FF. I would like to introduce you to FFVII...arguably the most popular and well received FF game in existence and is often credited for popularizing not only the series but the genre. There is alot of exploring, alot of sidequests with a variety of characters to keep you hooked. 

Now FFVI is the FF you are referring to when you mentioned Terra. She is the main protagonist of FFVI....somewhat. FFVII is the FF with Tifa, the big titty fighter which you have more than likely seen on the net at one point in your life.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I take it you are new to the series?
> 
> Hello, welcome to the world of FF. I would like to introduce you to FFVII...arguably the most popular and well received FF game in existence and is often credited for popularizing not only the series but the genre. There is alot of exploring, alot of sidequests with a variety of characters to keep you hooked.
> 
> Now FFVI is the FF you are referring to when you mentioned Terra. She is the main protagonist of FFVI....somewhat. FFVII is the FF with Tifa, the big titty fighter which you have more than likely seen on the net at one point in your life.



Awesome intro.


----------



## Suhoon (Aug 30, 2011)

So I started up IV..

Saw Rydia, and Cecil in HD

/fapsx100000000000


Esura said:


> I take it you are new to the series?
> 
> Hello, welcome to the world of FF. I would like to introduce you to FFVII...arguably the most popular and well received FF game in existence and is often credited for popularizing not only the series but the genre. There is alot of exploring, alot of sidequests with a variety of characters to keep you hooked.
> 
> Now FFVI is the FF you are referring to when you mentioned Terra. She is the main protagonist of FFVI....somewhat. FFVII is the FF with Tifa, the big titty fighter which you have more than likely seen on the net at one point in your life.



I'm not new to FF just the aspec of playing FFVII-IX 

But thank you anyways :33


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 30, 2011)

Just wait till you see Kain without a helmet...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So, what do you guys think of my new signature?



garbage...pure garbage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

You know you like it.


Want me to make you one with Gilgamesh in it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know you like it.
> 
> 
> Want me to make you one with Gilgamesh in it?



....yes the image is pretty awesome.


and yes....that would be awesome. if it's anything I do not approve...I am negging!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Aug 30, 2011)

What is this new thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah, we kinda spammed our way to hell for 10,000 posts the other day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 30, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....yes the image is pretty awesome.
> 
> 
> and yes....that would be awesome. if it's anything I do not approve...I am negging!


You know me too well. I was actually planning on making a Gilgamesh death scene. 

But I'll try to come up with something that does his image (at least your twisted view of his image) justice.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Aug 30, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Yeah, we kinda spammed our way to hell for 10,000 posts the other day.



Sounds about right. I didn't even realize we were getting up there in the old thread.

(Sets marker and leaves)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Then be the first. Have Deidara's ass in a sig all nice and firm and shit.
> 
> There isn't any rules against it.


BFIOXAHFIOAJDKLASNDKSAL
I never thought of this. I have the perfect stock <3.
prepare your eyes for hotness that will make you homosexual



CrazyMoronX said:


> I've seen a few. There also seems to be a rash of naked men in avatars I've noticed. I can't being to imagine what the accompanying sigs are. :S


The most I see are shirtless guys. There aren't even censored pictures like girls with their boobs censored or anything. 




----

still have a gamestore gift card so I'll probably go buy a PSN card & get VII & VIII so I can rage at VIII's battle system & finish VII. don't kill me. never finished it because I played it when I was like, 6 years old or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What is this new thread?



Slow as usual zael...



CrazyMoronX said:


> You know me too well. I was actually planning on making a Gilgamesh death scene.
> 
> But I'll try to come up with something that does his image (at least your twisted view of his image) justice.



You better....or Brightly will disappear.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

whoa whoa, are you taking me as hostage?  i'm nothing but one of CMX's supposed underlings.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> whoa whoa, are you taking me as hostage?  i'm nothing but one of CMX's supposed underlings.



He may not show it but I know he would care...and I will put you in a place very horrible to you...MY OWN NAKAMA!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

vasto, i no longer love you </3.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

No one loves Dae Dae anymore, so its cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> vasto, i no longer love you </3.




....



Esura said:


> No one loves Dae Dae anymore, so its cool.



.......


Fine...I'll leave.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Don't leave. We need to add to your misery. pek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

I think I'm falling for Esura now pek. He just gets me, y'know, unlike you Vasto.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy XXIX
Now with 6D graphics, and so far on rails you don't even start the game for it to play.
Some say it's a movie, but it's obviously not because it has QTE


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Don't leave. We need to add to your misery. pek



argh



BrightlyGoob said:


> I think I'm falling for Esura now pek. He just gets me, y'know, unlike you Vasto.



ah Bg don't say things like that...my rage will start showing!



ensoriki said:


> Final Fantasy XXIX
> Now with 6D graphics, and so far on rails you don't even start the game for it to play.
> Some say it's a movie, but it's obviously not because it has QTE



soauce!??!?!


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I think I'm falling for Esura now pek. He just gets me, y'know, unlike you Vasto.






VastoLorDae said:


> argh
> 
> 
> 
> ah Bg don't say things like that...my rage will start showing!



Get mad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

No more talk of rage.lets bring peace. I offer this.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

All is forgiven brother.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

you need to offer something for the heterosexual female as well .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you need to offer something for the heterosexual female as well .



will this do....for now?




I do not really know which female you find...appropriate.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

pek pek pek.





lol, I could care less about how females are designed. again, not really a feminist actually i think girls & I belong in the kitchen. plus it's understandable how perverted they can get, with them being designed by the Japanese & all .

to me, fapping is free for all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> pek pek pek.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that much of you I have figured out....I was talking about which ones you like.

or...blond haird guys....rufus maybe?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

. Garnet, Aerith, Tifa, Paine, Vanille, Fang, Freya ... the other were aight, imo.





BLOND GUYS OMG <3. FETISH FETISH FETISH.
all of them are apart of my harem
even the infamously annoying tidus
he's hot too


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Nah, nah, nah, I got one Dae Dae.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

for an emo douche, he's good on the eyes.




i approve of all of this <3.





lmao tumblr


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> . Garnet, Aerith, Tifa, Paine, Vanille, Fang, Freya ... the other were aight, imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I shall remeber this.



Esura said:


> Nah, nah, nah, I got one Dae Dae.



Esura bro...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

initiating promptoloving phase .







it doesn't get any hotter than that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

But your so shallow BG....your going by looks...do not even know his personality...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm going by what I believe he's like - easygoing, happy-go-lucky & badass <3. Not as shallow as you think :ho.





But I'm afraid SE will shatter the illusion and make him ... not as I imagined .





& then the only thing I'll like him for is his handsomeness. But it wouldn't be the same /sad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah...because no one else here likes FF females for anything other then personality....


----------



## BVB (Aug 30, 2011)

prompto will be a closet homo


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

I think he just may be a traitor in waiting. Looks to care free.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy needs more Super saiyans.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Cloud is the first...and only.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Sora is going to go Super Saiyan in KH3.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

Possibly....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

@Vasto: so you're telling me it's alright to like a character for her tits, but I can't appreciate one with a handsome face?  I disapprove, Vasto.
he has a sculpted bod though, saw th shadings of abs in one of the clips hurrrrr

I ship Noctis x Prompto. He can be a closet homo all he wants ~

Traitor? W-what, no .


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

I generally like the female characters due to their personality than their busom sizes. I like Yuna and Lightning and they aren't exactly well endowed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

same here. while I do really enjoy good looks, my liking for a character mainly comes from their personality . 



don't know much about Prompto but I like how he's being portrayed so far. One of those lighthearted, carefree guys would appeal to me. If he had the personality of Tidus or Squall though ... then he'd only be good for eye candy, yeah .


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Who the hell is Prompto?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

... I did not just see that. Vasto, cover my eyes!


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

Wait, see what?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who the hell is Prompto?



.



well I guess it's understandable.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2011)

It sounds like impromptu.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't like his name .




tbh though, the only reason why I'm hyped about Versus XIII would be because I want to see what Prompto's like, learn about his story & see more cutscenes of his hotness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

Bad Esura...Brightly does not like hearing that...yes yes....Promto is a ridiculous name....probably the most ridiculous one in FF history....I am sorry BG...but...that name is a no no.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 31, 2011)

Prompto is the blondie with the shotgun in versus....

That names gonna take some getting used to.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> Prompto is the blondie with the shotgun in versus....
> 
> That names gonna take some getting used to.



impossible. It sounded like a stupid name then sounds like a stupid name now, and in the forseeable future it being a stupid name.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, whether or not I get used to the name probably won't change the fact that I love it or hate it. At least he'll have the face and personality to make up for it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

That though....we are waiting to see.


----------



## rozzalina (Aug 31, 2011)

Prompto?  Couldn't they at least have been more inventive, or at least chosen a name that couldn't be used in dirty jokes XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

rozzalina said:


> Prompto?  Couldn't they at least have been more inventive, or at least chosen a name that couldn't be used in dirty jokes XD



What kind of dirty joke?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

stop making fun of my baby .





again though, if he has a personality I don't like ... he'll be nothing but eye candy to me. I'll treat him like Squall or some other blond whose personality I don't like . All of this fangirling would go to waste.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

You like Shuyin? The guy trying to destroy the world for his girl?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 31, 2011)

^^^ That last line reminds of how utterly useless the summons (eidolons) are in XIII, they went from being able to solo practically the entire game (FFX) to being weaker than the individual party members. They did look pretty badass though.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

how the hell do you pronounce eidolons anyway?



I used to think that it was "aye-doh-lawn" but now in XIII they're saying "eye-DOH-lenn" with "doh" stressed . /trolled


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> how the hell do you pronounce eidolons anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think that it was "aye-doh-lawn" but now in XIII they're saying "eye-DOH-lenn" with "doh" stressed . /trolled



Well I'm fine with the way the game pronounces it though it's really down to the way you are used to pronouncing it. 

For example, I always pronounced Tidus' name as TIDE-US and even now I know now it's supposed to be TEE-DUS, I still say TIDE-US simply because it makes more sense to me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

tide-us prevails always.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Aug 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> tide-us prevails always.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I forgot to make that Gilgamesh thing last night. 


I got into the Path of Exile Beta so I have no more free time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

I started to play crisis core, never played it before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Crisis Core was a disappointment for me. Too easy and too much like a Dynasty Warriors game.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Crisis core was meh, I found myself interested by the character development but found the gameplay to be a poor half-dead mens action-rpg.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Well I'm mainly playing it for the story, not really for the gameplay. The CG summon attacks look pretty badass so far. I've seen Ifrit and bahamut thus far.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Aside from the atrocious gameplay, I also found the random limit break thing kind of idiotic. What the shit is that?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm not too sure either. it kinda messes with the flow of battle too.


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Aside from the atrocious gameplay, I also found the random limit break thing kind of idiotic. What the shit is that?



A pour excuse to interrupt gameplay with long cut-scenes that usually equate to shit damage being dealt. Thus slowing the game play down even further. You wanted the honest answer yes?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

The beach fight .






on Pulse doing the missions. How many of them are there?


----------



## Disaresta (Aug 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> The beach fight .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



64 if I'm remembering right 

Not counting the big ones, you know which ones im talking about


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah I was always underwhelmed with the limit's damage. I only played the game to right after the very first mission (the castle) though. I couldn't keep playing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Dat Gilgamesh.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Your sig and that new pic are pretty shit.


Where's the moogles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't drawn any yet. 

Had I put any in either of the two so far they'd be dead.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> stop making fun of my baby .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do not give up hope...but still...we can not get past the name.



Esura said:


> You like Shuyin? The guy trying to destroy the world for his girl?



Now thats dedication if you ask me.



BrightlyGoob said:


> tide-us prevails always.



word.



CrazyMoronX said:


> [
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



my new set.



ensoriki said:


> Your sig and that new pic are pretty shit.
> 
> 
> Where's the moogles



ensoriki you sometimes have bad tastes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Next time I'll draw Mog pimpin' his FFVI self and stylin' on some Chocobos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

and don't forget his boy Umoro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Some kind of epic team-up is in order.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some kind of epic team-up is in order.



Gilgamesh and Ultros standing over the bodies of everyone surrounded by all the babes of FF.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Aug 31, 2011)

Gilgamesh and Ultros friends? 







Maybe.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ensoriki you sometimes have bad tastes.



Moogles are boss.

Mog would do a hit and run on all these bitches, and it's funny because you know it's true


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

What's with the name?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 31, 2011)

Seriously, who the fuck changed the name of mah thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

The thread just got epic.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Mods be trolling this shit. 

I want to play Xenoblade but I got no Xenoblade moneys.


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

The title was changed for accuracy, deal with it.
Xenoblade might as well be called FFXII-2.0, directors cut, limited, special, collector,better edition.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> The title was changed for accuracy, deal with it.
> Xenoblade might as well be called *FFXII*-2.0, directors cut, limited, special, collector,better edition.



I don't like FFXII.

Malv, please tell me this game does not play like FFXII. Fuck Xenoblade if it plays like FFXII.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like FFXII.
> 
> Malv, please tell me this game does not play like FFXII. Fuck Xenoblade if it plays like FFXII.


 Sorry, I didn't play FFXII...So I don't know...lol


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't like FFXII.
> 
> Malv, please tell me this game does not play like FFXII. Fuck Xenoblade if it plays like FFXII.


Depends on what you mean by plays like FF12.

It has big open areas, lots of exploration and lots of side-quests like FF12.

But it also has a much better story and more involving battle system.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> Depends on what you mean by plays like FF12.
> 
> *It has big open areas, lots of exploration and lots of side-quests like FF12.*
> 
> But it also has a much better story and more involving battle system.



Bolded is ok. My issue with FFXII was its story, MMO battle system, and the extreme grinding I had to do to progress.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Esura said:


> Bolded is ok. My issue with FFXII was its story, *MMO battle system, and the extreme grinding I had to do to progress.*


 The Battle System in Xenoblade is somewhat MMOish.. The thing is that the formula is so good and deep that you will not get tired. I already used all the characters in different teams and the reward is awesome. The gameplay stays fresh. About Grinding in Xenoblade is not that extreme to progress but the game item drop rate will reward you real fast with good materials,armors and weapons.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't call it MMOish. It's simply real-time. Characters have auto-attacks (it's the basic Attack, so they're just spamming it for you until you select an Art to use), and Arts have cooldowns, but that's really where the similarities end. MMOs don't have combos and I'm pretty sure the positioning of characters in relation to enemies isn't important like it is in Xenoblade.


----------



## BVB (Aug 31, 2011)

Xenoblade is a wii game.. 

Name of this thread suxx


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

I demand a change back .


----------



## BVB (Aug 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I demand a change back .



quoted for mogry truth!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> *Xenoblade is a wii game*..
> 
> Name of this thread suxx


 Yeah an awesome Wii game.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Xenoblade is a wii game..



And it's the best RPG of this generation... How insulting is that? The company of 80 people, the company that's only ever made Xenosaga and Baten Kaitos, has completely owned every other RPG out there released in the last five years.

Companies like Squeenix need to step their game up.


----------



## BVB (Aug 31, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah an awesome Wii game.



who plays normal games on a wii? everyone I know who owns one has only party games.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Aug 31, 2011)

I haven't touched my wii in forever.








maybe I should go back to some Animal Crossing  .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Aug 31, 2011)

saying it's the best rpg of the last 5 years doesn't even make it justice because fuck, there hasn't really been any excellent rpgs for a long time.

it's without a doubt one of the best rpgs i have played, period. it's up there with my favorites such as xenogears, suikoden 2, final fantasy 6 & 7 and grandia.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> And it's the best RPG of this generation... How insulting is that? The company of 80 people, the company that's only ever made Xenosaga and Baten Kaitos, has completely owned every other RPG out there released in the last five years.
> 
> Companies like Squeenix need to step their game up.


 Squere Enix should take note and I can't wait to know for the projects that Monolith Soft is working on for Wii U and 3DS. One of the best move Nintendo have done. Getting that Company from the hands of Namco Bandai. 



DragonSlayer said:


> saying it's the best rpg of the last 5 years doesn't even make it justice because fuck, there hasn't really been any excellent rpgs for a long time.
> 
> it's without a doubt one of the best rpgs i have played, period. it's up there with my favorites such as xenogears, suikoden 2, final fantasy 6 & 7 and grandia.


 It is really high in my list also.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm only 25 hours in, so I'm still not even halfway through the story. It'll only get better from here on out, I guess.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh look at this we finally get an awesome snarky title


----------



## ensoriki (Aug 31, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> . Getting that Company from the hands of Namco Bandai.



Everything in the hands of Namco Bandai needs to go to someone else.
Nintendo should do be a favor and buy Ray-man off Ubisoft too.


----------



## Esura (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, I wouldn't call it MMOish. It's simply real-time. Characters have auto-attacks (it's the basic Attack, so they're just spamming it for you until you select an Art to use), and Arts have cooldowns, but that's really where the similarities end. MMOs don't have combos and I'm pretty sure the *positioning of characters in relation to enemies isn't important like it is in Xenoblade*.



Positioning is very important in many MMOs, which is an aspect that bugs the shit out of me.

Why must I be stuck with only NIS, Gust, and Atlus for all my traditional turn based needs?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Aug 31, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> who plays normal games on a wii? everyone I know who owns one has only party games.



*Raises hand* I like my Wii.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Aug 31, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> And it's the best RPG of this generation... How insulting is that? The company of 80 people, the company that's only ever made Xenosaga and Baten Kaitos, has completely owned every other RPG out there released in the last five years.
> 
> Companies like Squeenix need to step their game up.



Somehow I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh and Ultros friends?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



come on bro...we have talked about this before....it can and will happen.



ensoriki said:


> Moogles are boss.
> 
> Mog would do a hit and run on all these bitches, and it's funny because you know it's true



No truth behind what you say this time enso....this is what is disappoint.



BrightlyGoob said:


> I demand a change back .



Dammit Aji tae....change thread back...no one cares about Xenoblade....since I have not started it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2011)

Who buys a Wii for real games? It's sad to say but Nintendo was getting away with selling gimmicks so long its like they hardly have real games anymore. Most of the Wii's I know of are just gathering dust.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Somehow I seriously doubt that.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2011)

I seriously should, because I don't really trust people for game reviews. People are pretty easily wowed by graphics and utterly horrid BS. 


And I'm reluctant to fall in line with another failed Xeno-series, Xenosaga showed promise but never was completed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I seriously should, because I don't really trust people for game reviews. People are pretty easily wowed by graphics and utterly horrid BS.
> 
> 
> And I'm reluctant to fall in line with another failed Xeno-series, Xenosaga showed promise but never was completed.



He spits truth...INSTEAD OF STARTING A NEW FUCKINGS ERIES THEY SHOULD HAVE COMPLETED THE OTHER ONE!...Morons.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I actually like my Wii.

I'm just skeptical about Xenoblade now because it sounds just like FFXII the more I read about it and it kinda sucks considering how much I dont like FFXII. I kind of don't care if it dont get localized here now if thats the case.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He spits truth...INSTEAD OF STARTING A NEW FUCKINGS ERIES THEY SHOULD HAVE COMPLETED THE OTHER ONE!...Morons.



Exactly this, fuck that I don't trust them to finish this one and if I want to play RPGs I'll sit here and curse at Demon Souls, that's probably one of the best RPG's I've played lately but most people here would probably just cry all the time they're playing it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I dont like Demon Souls.

I'm just going to wait for my Atelier Totori and Disgaea 4.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

I have heard people say shit about Halo being milked or FF...But disgaea has got to be at the top of that list.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I only like Disgaea for its characters and wacky story. Dislike the extreme emphasis on grinding so I don't really play Disgaea games beyond the main part.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I only like Disgaea for its characters and wacky story. Dislike the extreme emphasis on grinding so I don't really play Disgaea games beyond the main part.



Ugh your strong points, which i also share, were a little disappointing last game. so excuse me if my enthusiasm is a little low.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I seriously should, because I don't really trust people for game reviews. People are pretty* easily wowed by graphics and utterly horrid BS. *
> 
> 
> And I'm reluctant to fall in line with another failed Xeno-series, Xenosaga showed promise but never was completed.


 Not in this case. Smh..
  Horrible characters models are horrible and yet...


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Exactly this, fuck that I don't trust them to finish this one and if I want to play RPGs I'll sit here and curse at Demon Souls, that's probably one of the best RPG's I've played lately but most people here would probably just cry all the time they're playing it.


xenoblade isn't a series bro.

and i guess xenosaga wasn't finished because it didn't sell well enough. and let's be honest, it wasn't really that great. i enjoyed the series but xenogears and xenoblade are in another league. and besides, nintendo owns majority of monolith now.

also, anyone else didn't really like baten kaitos? i was really hyped for it but was really disappointed. i enjoyed the battle system and loved the graphics and music but the story and characters were baaaaaaaaad (minus one particular twist) and the game was linear as fuck. and all the locations were so small and it just lacked something.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ugh your strong points, which i also share, were a little disappointing last game. so excuse me if my enthusiasm is a little low.



Disgaea 3 was my first Disgaea and I loved it.

Fuck Item World, fuck it all to hell.



DragonSlayer said:


> xenoblade isn't a series bro.
> 
> and i guess xenosaga wasn't finished because it didn't sell well enough. and let's be honest, it wasn't really that great. i enjoyed the series but xenogears and xenoblade are in another league. and besides, nintendo owns majority of monolith now.
> 
> also, anyone else didn't really like baten kaitos? i was really hyped for it but was really disappointed. i enjoyed the battle system and loved the graphics and music but the story and characters were baaaaaaaaad (minus one particular twist) and the game was linear as fuck. and all the locations were so small and it just lacked something.



Never even heard of Baiten Kaitos until three weeks ago. Sounds and looks lame as fuck from what I've read of it and seen on Youtube.

Actually, the only Monolith game I care for is Xenosaga (well the entire series). Sucks Xenoblade is more like FFXII than Xenosaga Episode I and III.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

DragonSlayer said:


> xenoblade isn't a series bro.
> 
> and i guess xenosaga wasn't finished because it didn't sell well enough. and let's be honest, it wasn't really that great. i enjoyed the series but xenogears and xenoblade are in another league. and besides, nintendo owns majority of monolith now.
> 
> also, anyone else didn't really like baten kaitos? i was really hyped for it but was really disappointed. i enjoyed the battle system and loved the graphics and music but the story and characters were baaaaaaaaad (minus one particular twist) and the game was linear as fuck. and all the locations were so small and it just lacked something.


 which game 1 or 2? I love the series. Characters were ok in 1 and good in 2 "prequel"  so come at me Dragon Slayer.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I actually like my Wii.






> I'm just skeptical about Xenoblade now because it sounds just like FFXII the more I read about it and it kinda sucks considering how much I dont like FFXII. I kind of don't care if it dont get localized here now if thats the case.



I wasn't expecting Xenoblade to be good because it looked like FFXII with this whole operation rainful shit I only cared about The Last Story and Pandora's Tower.
12 and Xenoblade remind me of typical MMORPG gameplayy, and I despise MMORPG's, yet...Xenoblade feels different, it's enjoyable, it has a plot, that doesn't feel like crap to me. Worse yet the last console game I played that resembled Xenoblade...was 12 and 12 was lame as fuck...

I enjoy the game.
I'm going to go out on a limb and assume that you would enjoy it.
I've said it before, Xenoblade is like taking FF12 and making it not suck somehow, I don't know how, pixie dust or something.
The game needs a beastiary but other then that, it works, again pixie dust I'm not sure.

Also considering how much of your taste's I've barely come to understand...you will probably like it. In fact I'd be surprised if you didn't.
This isn't to hype it, but if I can make the crudiest review ever.

I didn't think it was interesting, thought it would be mediocre to be honest, another FF12. It's not, I like it, easy 8/10 for me.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

If you want Esura I can Live stream right now? I am doing the story mode tho but I can show you what can I do with the gameplay..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

to bad it's only on wii...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

You don't have a Wii? What are you a woman?
Wtf do you piss with?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Nah thats cool Mal, that sounds like too much trouble on your end. I'm looking up h-mangas anyways. 

Vasto, get a Wii. Why don't you people have a Wii? Its cheap and you can still get some gems, you just have to know where to look. But brother Esura can help a friend out on his way of Wii-dom. 

I only own good Wii games. Check my Backloggery.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You don't have a Wii? What are you a woman?
> Wtf do you piss with?



Enosoriki that was just plain horrible....I am a little disappoint in you right now.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I love playing with my Wii in my room with my doors closed and lights off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nah thats cool Mal, that sounds like too much trouble on your end. I'm looking up h-mangas anyways.
> 
> Vasto, get a Wii. Why don't you people have a Wii? Its cheap and you can still get some gems, you just have to know where to look. But brother Esura can help a friend out on his way of Wii-dom.
> 
> I only own good Wii games. Check my Backloggery.


 alright lol...  and is not trouble at all just take me like 5 minutes to set up. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I love playing with my Wii in my room with my doors closed and lights off.





Belle is disgusted with you now.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

What has brother Enso played?

FF crystal Bearers ~ Never completed, Game is terrible, fucking Terrible, I don't even fucking know wtf this bullshit is. It's like they took all the rejected minigames that didn't make the cut for an RPG and shoved them in here and called it a game or something 

Arc Rise Fantasia ~ Decent gameplay tbh, just the VA was lame and after the plot twist shit where the party seperates the games characters just go fucking full retard. Was still decent enough to play.

Tales of Symphonia 2 ~ Decent gameplay, just the Main character, heroine and antagonist can eat a dick. My symphonia characters being nerfed piss me off too. It's acceptable.

Punch Out ~ Fuck this waggle fest.

Mad World ~ Shit made me lol, at one point temporarily lost sanity.

Muramasa Demon Blade ~ Gorgeous game, too much running though, bosses are interesting.

Conduit ~ Meh.

No more heroes ~ Acceptable

Rune Factory Frontier  ~ VA is terrible once again, has my harvest moon aspects in it that I enjoy, runey system is gay though. Could use some more bosses. Acceptable.

Tiger woods Golf 10 or something? ~ WM+ was alright

Madden something and or other ~ It's alright too.

Spiderman SD: Probably get it on another system

Sonic Colours: Loved it.

Mario Galaxy: Not big on platformers, was alright considering Im not into this genre.

Mario Galaxy 2: Couldn't tell the difference between MG1

Mario party something: ....no.

Mario Kart: Acceptable.

Twilight Princess: I don't like it, but a lot of people do 

NFS something: Fuck it.

Brawl: Subspace is acceptable, has character progression, you could call it RPG-like.

Okami: You can get it on ps2, fun anyways.

Boom Blox: Fun for a while.

Boom blox 2: Better

I played more games but I don't feel like checking what I have, too lazy to move.
I have NMh2 but haven't touched it since I didn't finish 1 yet, and I mean to play a couple other games but need to finish some shit before i pick up more.

Wii has enough acceptable games to keep someone occupied for a bit of time. Though with Wii U coming out theres no point in buying one anyways since U is backwards compatible.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Enosoriki that was just plain horrible....I am a little disappoint in you right now.



Your the one saying you dont have a penis


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Belle is disgusted with me after making a woman out of her.

Beast will be disappointed when he finds that second hole of hers being a little...loose....if you know what I mean.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

I didn't mean to stretch her out, but she couldn't handle me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I spider monkey-ed Belle.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

I put a pack of skittles up her ass, and fucked the rainbow.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I Cleveland Steamed her face and had her do stuff to my Dragon Balls with her shit infested tongue.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

I gave her herpes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

.....I am going to walk away right now.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

She birthed my retarded hell spawns.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

The hole in her uterus lined with pus and dried blood? All credit to my penis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

terrible...all....terrible.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Vasto mad because he doesn't even have a Wii to poke her with.

Anyways off to Xenoblade.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I piss inside her uterus.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I piss inside her uterus.



I have no idea what this discussion is about, but I feel like I should neg you.


----------



## BVB (Sep 1, 2011)

wtf is wrong with some people?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

I....I have no idea...these two...these two have been...disappoint.


----------



## BVB (Sep 1, 2011)

this thread really starts to get disturbing..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Then I say we get it back on course.


Which FF character do ya think is very obscure, BUT is from a popular FF entry?


----------



## BVB (Sep 1, 2011)

dat husband from freija for me.. I wanted to know more of him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> dat husband from freija for me.. I wanted to know more of him.



I sometimes forget about him. But no...I think he is more remembered then even some party members in other games.


----------



## BVB (Sep 1, 2011)

he was the more awesome version of freija.

I wanted him in my team.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> he was the more awesome version of freija.
> 
> I wanted him in my team.



Awesome yes...but to say he should have replaced freija...that is where I draw the line.


I would have to say...as awesome as their appearance was....it had to be the Judges from XII. man did they drop the ball with them.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Sir Fratley hm? I change my mind, I'm sure his name was the worst .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Quick random question for everyone.

If you were in the trenches during a war and shit started to hit the fan who would you want with you, squall or cloud? Neither is not an option either so don't even try that bullshit on me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Squall. Smex him up right after .





I mean, Cloud is blonde, but when the movie came out, I was highly disappointed by his facial contours.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Quick random question for everyone.
> 
> If you were in the trenches during a war and shit started to hit the fan who would you want with you, squall or cloud? Neither is not an option either so don't even try that bullshit on me.


well since you put it that way, i guess.. b-both..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Dammit its one or the other not both.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Quick random question for everyone.
> 
> If you were in the trenches during a war and shit started to hit the fan who would you want with you, squall or cloud? Neither is not an option either so don't even try that bullshit on me.



Obviously Cloud. The guy could solo any army.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

He more or less did that in Dirge of cerberus in that one cut scene so I see your point.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 1, 2011)

"Cloud, I'm just some poor NPC that's in danger from all these evil men! Please save me!"

Instant win.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

"Squall, I'll give you Rinoa's boobs!"


Instant win .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I forgot to make that avatar last night.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I got to go with Cloud. Thats my boy right here. He is like the strongest FF protagonist ever...or maybe Valkyria Lightning...but that remains to be seen.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

I see you gave lightning a title according to her new outfit.

Or is that official?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Its not official, just something I made up on the spot. 

But its to not confuse people. Valkyria Lightning looks to be on some whole other level power wise and we'll probably only play with her for a little bit because of it.

She took on some giant Bahamut thing solo. Cloud needed his _friends_ to handle that super Bahamut in Advent Children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Bahamut in FFVII is actually powerful as opposed to the shitty summons in FFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bahamut in FFVII is actually powerful as opposed to the shitty summons in FFXIII.



Not that Bahamut. Did you see those FFXIII-2 gameplay trailers? She was fighting some overly large super Bahamut, and she soloed it. 

EDIT: Don't like this thread title though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

It's still a FFXIII summon, which makes it shit.

Bahamut Zero solos with nuclear bombardment from outer space.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

is completing missions on Pulse supposed to be this boring?


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

I never did any of the endgame missions so I dunno.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not doing endgame; i'm just on Pulse after Hope's breakdown.






wait, can I do these missions endgame instead? :WOW


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Only a few of them are mandatory and many of them you can't even do until endgame anyway. I wouldn't bother doing any of the non mandatory missions right now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

so the mandatory ones would be the ones that my minimap is directing me to, yes?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> is completing missions on Pulse supposed to be this boring?



You mean running around aimlessly along a giant expanse trying to avoid giant monsters that kill you in one hit?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Only a few of them are mandatory and many of them you can't even do until endgame anyway. I wouldn't bother doing any of the non mandatory missions right now.



I'm trying to do the five star on every mission trophy. Such a bitch to do.



CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean running around aimlessly along a giant expanse trying to avoid giant monsters that kill you in one hit?



Sometimes I was running for my life when I went through there.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm trying to do the five star on every mission trophy. Such a bitch to do.



Not that hard if you know what you are doing. There was only about 3 missions I didn't 5 star when I was almost completed with all the missions. That being Gigantuar, Mission 28, and mission 41. All others I just got 5* my first try 



BrightlyGoob said:


> so the mandatory ones would be the ones that my minimap is directing me to, yes?



Do all the missions you see. There are no mandatory missions. When you beat the boss for Chapter 11 and before you go to Chapter 12, get mission 51 and get the growth egg. Remember that


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright, gotcha. Mission 51 is after the boss?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm trying to do the five star on every mission trophy. Such a bitch to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes I was running for my life when I went through there.



After my initial curiosity fight with them I stayed runnin'. Those things were fucking horrible.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Not that hard if you know what you are doing. There was only about 3 missions I didn't 5 star when I was almost completed with all the missions. That being Gigantuar, Mission 28, and mission 41. All others I just got 5* my first try
> 
> 
> 
> Do all the missions you see. There are no mandatory missions. When you beat the boss for Chapter 11 and before you go to Chapter 12, get mission 51 and get the growth egg. Remember that



Dude, why are you lying? There are mandatory Cieth missions you have to do which you cannot skip pass whatsoever.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After my initial curiosity fight with them I stayed runnin'. Those things were fucking horrible.



Yeah, they own you rather quick. Postgame though their nothing.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Cie'th Missions 21-26 are mandatory in order to progress through the story.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> After my initial curiosity fight with them I stayed runnin'. Those things were fucking horrible.



.



I have pretty bad eye sight & thought the red dot on the minimap was my mission mark, so I ran into it. Which was the dumbest thing I did. But it was an Adamanchelid so it killed me in about 2 shots because I realized the mission music didn't come on & gave up.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have pretty bad eye sight & thought the red dot on the minimap was my mission mark, so I ran into it. Which was the dumbest thing I did. But it was an Adamanchelid so it killed me in about 2 shots because I realized the mission music didn't come on & gave up.





:amazed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Quick random question for everyone.
> 
> If you were in the trenches during a war and shit started to hit the fan who would you want with you, squall or cloud? Neither is not an option either so don't even try that bullshit on me.



cloud



BrightlyGoob said:


> Sir Fratley hm? I change my mind, I'm sure his name was the worst .



Nice try...but promto is still way more ridiculously stupid.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Promto looks like a Volvo, smoking up all that herb tho, lookin' like a lame tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I never made it to post game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

You suck at life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

No! FFXIII sucks at being a good game. gun


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Its better than FFXII.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Not better then X.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Sep 1, 2011)

What website is the best to order xenoblade from in English? I tried amazon uk  but they dont ship to the states


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

What game?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what no. prompto's got nothing on sir fratley, in stupidity of name .



 Brightly dear...stop being in denial.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Not better than FFX.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

You know what is a stupid name?

ExDeath


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know what is a stupid name?
> 
> ExDeath



Not really. Just a walking contradiction. still no where near the top of stupid names.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nice try...but promto is still way more ridiculously stupid.


WHAT NO 


prompto's got nothing on sir fratley, in this situation .



Esura said:


> Promto looks like a Volvo, smoking up all that herb tho, lookin' like a lame tho.


 Vasto, cover my eyes!



CrazyMoronX said:


> No! FFXIII sucks at being a good game. gun


QFT.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

FFXIII is better than FFXII, FFV, FFIII, FFII, FFI and all those Crystal Chronicle games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> WHAT NO
> 
> 
> prompto's got nothing on sir fratley, in this situation .



Brightlyyyyyyyy?




> Vasto, cover my eyes!



*covers them*



Esura said:


> FFXIII is better than *FFXII, FFV, FFIII,* FFII, *FFI* and all those Crystal Chronicle games.



Bolded is where you are wrong.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Bolded is where you are wrong.



How can I be wrong? FFII is better than FFXII yet you don't have it bolded. You killed your whole argument.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> How can I be wrong? FFII is better than FFXII yet you don't have it bolded. You killed your whole argument.



FF II is better then XIII? Its the worst one in the series. Nice try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

FFII > FFXIII. 


At least I beat that game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF II is better then XII? Its the worst one in the series. Nice try.



I consider FFXII the worse in the series. Nice try.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF II is better then XIII? Its the worst one in the series. Nice try.



FFII worst in the series?
Hell no.
FF III is a snorefest.
The majority of time anyone says shit against II it's because they can't handle the weapon leveling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFII > FFXIII.
> 
> 
> At least I beat that game.



No...aw damn...yeah...But no! its not.



Esura said:


> I consider FFXII the worse in the series. Nice try.



XII? worst in the series? Laughable. I now Laugh!..... I am done laughing.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Brightlyyyyyyyy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





VastoLorDae said:


> Brightly dear...stop being in denial.




.



Gonna play XII soon . is this something i'll dread even more than XIII?



gah. I had planned to (re)play a bunch of FF games this summer but it looks like that's not happening with classes starting next week.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No You will not. Do not listen to Esura this instance. he is pulling your leg.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> FFII worst in the series?
> Hell no.
> FF III is a snorefest.
> The majority of time anyone says shit against II it's because they can't handle the weapon leveling.



The leveling killed any love I had for the game. It had nice characters and a ok story for its time...but my god that leveling sucks. Now FFIII has interesting gameplay but shit story and characters.

FFIV was the first FF game they managed to strike a perfect balance of decent storytelling (for its time) and awesome gameplay.

BrightlyGoob, I hate FFXII. You may like it, so you should give it a try anyways.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

The leveling offput me until I realized how to work it, I think I spent 30 minutes, got it up to where I wanted and never looked back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I enjoyed FFII's leveling system myself. 

The worst game in the numbered series is obviously FFXIII. Anyone saying otherwise is delusional. 

That isn't counting slop like FFX-2 and other spin-offs or sequels.

Now I didn't finish FFXII either but I enjoyed it more than FFXIII by a stretch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

II's leveling system is so off putting. The story does not make up for it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

FFII, III, V, and VIII are all worse than FFXIII. 

II's gameplay was bad and the story was subpar, III was shit in every category, V was just boring and VIII I hate.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFII, III, V, and VIII are all worse than FFXIII.
> 
> II's gameplay was bad and the story was subpar, III was shit in every category, V was just boring and VIII I hate.


what. the. fuck.

this forum needs a dislike button


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

That's what negging is for. *NEGS*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFII, III, V, and VIII are all worse than FFXIII.
> 
> II's gameplay was bad and the story was subpar, III was shit in every category, V was just boring and VIII I hate.



Don't mind awesome...his tastes are horrible.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFII, III, V, and VIII are all worse than FFXIII.
> 
> II's gameplay was bad and the story was subpar, III was shit in every category, V was just boring and VIII I hate.



Oddly, I agree with these being beneath FFXIII.

I don't hate FFVIII at all though, but that Orphanage plot twist killed my interest in the story and the battle system is just...meh I can't even explain it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

Despite Esura's horrible tastes...he is still good people. we forgive him.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

FFVIII's gameplay was terrible. Simply terrible. If it has bad gameplay I will *not* like it. I don't give a shit how cool Squall is or how good the shitty plot is.

FFII was terrible in the gameplay aspect as well. They made a horrible design choice in making everything level with you. I was not a fan of it and the story was nothing to brag about. 

FFIII was fucking terrible all around. The game was boring, the story wasn't even there and it was a snorefest as others have said.

FFV I just don't like personally. It's probably not all that bad but I personally just don't like it.

Come at me FF fanboys  

I don't even consider FF13 that great, but there is *shit* in this series worse than FFXIII. Pixel animations are nostalgic but they don't make an FF game good.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome keeping it real. 

Need to add some FFXII in that though then it'll be perfect. pek


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree that II is worse than XIII, but FFVIII being worse than XIII is BS...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

then congrats goobtachi...your one of sane people here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFVIII's gameplay was terrible. Simply terrible. If it has bad gameplay I will *not* like it. I don't give a shit how cool Squall is or how good the shitty plot is.
> 
> FFII was terrible in the gameplay aspect as well. They made a horrible design choice in making everything level with you. I was not a fan of it and the story was nothing to brag about.
> 
> ...



FFVIII had a strange system I will admit, but it made up for that with badass summons like the Jumbo Cactuar. 

FFII had a standard battle system and it was good. The level system was innovative, they tried something new. The more you use a sword the more powerful it gets. The more you get hit the higher your HP goes. It's semi-intuitive. And it's very easy to grind. There's virtually no difference between this and regular leveling. 

FFIII was epic for an NES game. Class changing, good music, good gameplay, lots of secrets, high difficulty boss. You're just hating.

FFV was epic for the exact reasons FFIII was but it had better everything. 


FFXIII? Yeah, that's a shitty game. Stagger, hit hit hit, stagger stagger stagger, hit hit hit, monster has 99999999999 HP left.  Follow this linear path to the next linear path! No towns! Shop at this save screen for no fucking reason! Upgrade your weapons (I admit I liked this)! Oh, sweet! I got a summon! Wait, it sucks ass and doe 10 damage and takes 30 minutes to deploy.  Stagger, hit hit hit, stagger stagger stagger, hit hit hit, monster has 99999999990 HP left


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFIII was fucking terrible all around. The game was boring, the story wasn't even there and it was a snorefest as others have said.


Playing it on the DS was lame because now the lameness of the characters was animated. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> FFII had a standard battle system and it was good. The level system was innovative, they tried something new. The more you use a sword the more powerful it gets. The more you get hit the higher your HP goes. It's semi-intuitive. *And it's very easy to grind*. There's virtually no difference between this and regular leveling.


QFT.
Don't see the reason to bitch on it for the leveling system when the leveling system is easy as fuck on toast to handle.


> FFIII was epic for an NES game. Class changing, good music, good gameplay, lots of secrets, high difficulty boss. You're just hating.


It was a boring game, screw the NES I replayed it on DS, boooring.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

FFIII DS is actually much fucking better than regular FFIII. If I only played the OG FFIII I would say its the worse FF game in history, but the DS version is much better than the OG FFIII thats for sure.

At least FFIII DS tried to make the four heroes into actual characters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I played the DS one and the NES one. I stopped playing the DS one after a while. 

Maybe the NES one is just better.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see how it could be better 

FFIII was a boring game all around. And the fact that the leveling system in FFII was so broken is one of its worse flaws. It's easy as hell to grind and there really is no challenge in the game. It's boring.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 1, 2011)

FFII was fun, more fun then FFXIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't see how you could say FFIII was boring.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

We can all agree that FFVII and FFX are the best FF games though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> We can all agree that FFVII and FFX are the best FF games though.






FFVI is better than both. FFVII is a front-runner, but FFIX gives it some stiff competition.


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

FFIX? LOL whatever.

1. FFVII
2. FFX series
3. FFIV
4. FFXIII
5. FFVI
6. FFVIII
7. FFIX
8. FFI
9. FFII
10. FFIII
11. FFXII


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

don't be dissing IX bud .





btw, I would just say FFX. The sequel was really ... .


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

FFIX is boring as fuck.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura being terrible again i see

The worst games in the series (VII, VIII, XIII) are all in a modern/futuristic setting

Coincidence?


----------



## Bungee Gum (Sep 1, 2011)

FFXII
FFX
FFIV
FFVII


everything else is trash, or never played(ie 6, 8, 5)


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 1, 2011)

FF V & IX > all


----------



## Awesome (Sep 1, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Esura being terrible again i see
> 
> The worst games in the series (*VII*, VIII, XIII) are all in a modern/futuristic setting
> 
> Coincidence?



VII being the worst 

It's not the best, but it's definitely not the worst. It's probably in the top 5 best FFs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 1, 2011)

Y'all people is crazy.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 1, 2011)

i see where crazy is going with the shity futuristic settings. next ff should be set in the stone age. with umaro as MC


----------



## Esura (Sep 1, 2011)

LOL at the actual negs I got for my post. Shit can't faze my rep bar at this point. 

Oh, I'm going to ask Kagura to make a sig of this for me since my mouse is kinda wonky and its hard to make sigs because of it.



or this...



Where is her thread at?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 1, 2011)

.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIII DS is actually much fucking better than regular FFIII. If I only played the OG FFIII I would say its the worse FF game in history, but the DS version is much better than the OG FFIII thats for sure.



Dried dog shit is better then moist dog shit too but it's still shit 



> At least FFIII DS tried to make the four heroes into actual characters.


and still fails.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 1, 2011)

what the fuck is this madness I have read this page and some of the last?

Big 3 favorite in general is VI, VII, and X. with IX VIII and IV comprising the next tier.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't finished FFVI because I want to finish my PS3 games but it doesn't feel as epic as FFIV did. IX is boring and I quit after 15 hours. FFVIII has that dumb plot twist that ruins the entire game. I didn't care for the battle system of VIII but it wasn't exactly a game killer, I got used to it after awhile, but the Orphanage shit...seriously? That sounded retarded as a kid playing FFVIII and it sounds retarded now.

When I think about it, the only FF games I absolutely love were FFIV, FFVII, FFX, FFX-2, and FFXIII. Every other FF I played was either ok or meh. Damn...maybe I'm not that into the entire series like I thought and only like the series by default due to the FF games I love. 

Maybe I need to just switch all my fan energy into the SMT/Persona series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Wth I am reading? FFVI is too good.. >_>


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Its ok. A lack of a focused protagonist is a buzzkill though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 2, 2011)

FF8 and FF12 fall in the same tier of Square trying something new and failing spectacularly.

I respect them for what they tried to do, but they're seriously flawed in numerous ways.

I've already expressed my view of Esura's view of FF9, aka it can go die in a fire.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I wasn't actually very critical of FFIX, yet. I just said its boring and quit after so many hours. I had to make sure I wasn't playing a pre-DQVIII Dragon Quest game at first considering how tedious FFIX is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its ok. A lack of a focused protagonist is a buzzkill though.



Esura your making it really hard to like you right now.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its ok. A lack of a focused protagonist is a buzzkill though.


Some would consider that a positive, like myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its ok. A lack of a focused protagonist is a buzzkill though.



I didn't have a problem with that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura today you have just been plain horrible. I hope tomorrow you come back stronger.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Maybe I need to just switch all my fan energy into the SMT/Persona series.



Sounds like a respectable decision .


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 2, 2011)

FF6 > 7 > 12 > 8 & 9 & 5 > 10 > 4 > rest > ff13

facts of life...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2011)

The fact you rate 4 and 10 so low....I for one do not want to be apart of that life Mr. Slayer.


----------



## BVB (Sep 2, 2011)

to rate XII above IX and X is madness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2011)

There is that too...


----------



## Kuja (Sep 2, 2011)

I want a PsP now damnit 

Gahhhh Dissidia is epic!

On a side note: Any notice about FFXIV on the Ps3?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

*Airships, Chocobo Mounts Finally Come To Final Fantasy XIV In 1.19*



> In addition to the character development changes in patch 1.19 for Final Fantasy XIV, the upcoming update will also finally add airships and chocobo mounts to the world of Eorzea!
> 
> "We?re firing on all cylinders heading into the next patch, and there?s been some late nights and weekends spent here at the office. The encouragement we?ve been receiving on the forums has us doing everything we can to get things done," wrote Director and Producer Naoki "Yoshi-P" Yoshida.



*Source*:


*Final Fantasy XIV Gets Rid Of Physical Levels, Revisions To Attribute Points*



> The upcoming 1.19 patch for Final Fantasy XIV will see the abolition of Physical Levels as well as some revisions to how Attribute and Element Points work. Instead, character progression will be much more automated.
> 
> At the moment Attribute and Element Points will be scrapped in 1.19, with character development automated based on class levels. Patch 1.20 will introduce the ability to distribute attribute points by yourself if you so choose, alongside balances to classes.
> 
> According to the released patch notes, the new character development system will be automated as well. The growth curve will be revised whereby you'll achieve greater increases in attributes with each level gained. However, the impact of said attributes decrease the higher the level, but the attributes attached to equipment will increase.



*Source*:


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

I bet it'll still be crap.
So instead of a global level it's all in Class levels?
How....not ground-breaking.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura your making it really hard to like you right now.


So? 



WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Some would consider that a positive, like myself.


Thats a negative for me. Makes the narrative not focused imo.



VastoLorDae said:


> Esura today you have just been plain horrible. I hope tomorrow you come back stronger.



I hope tommorrow you stop hating. 



ensoriki said:


> Sounds like a respectable decision .


Unlike the FF series, I like pretty much every single SMT and Persona game I ever played, with Devil Survivor, Persona 1 and 4 being my favorites. pek


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 2, 2011)

wow, some posts here are so wrong...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 2, 2011)

what's with all of this hate guys?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what's with all of this hate guys?



Not enough white haired pretty boys.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

There are no white haired pretty boys in Final Fantasy.
Just some white haired Micheal Jackson like dude with a sword


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

If every FF game was like FFVII or FFX, the series would be perfecto.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 2, 2011)

There are plenty of blonds though  .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I hate everything that I don't agree with.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

I need to finish Abyss...but Deus Ex is taking too long. And I want to finish Mass Effect 2, Brotherhood, and Castlevania LoS off once and for all.


----------



## Corruption (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> I bet it'll still be crap.
> So instead of a global level it's all in Class levels?
> How....not ground-breaking.



Yeah they should've scrapped XIV. XI is such a better MMO, I don't know how they came up with this POS.

I'm still trying to get through XIII. Way too linear for my taste, but it hasn't been that bad.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> If every FF game was like FFVII or FFX, the series would be perfecto.



Hahaha no.

If every game was like them then it wouldn't be original.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> I need to finish Abyss...but Deus Ex is taking too long. And I want to finish Mass Effect 2, Brotherhood, and Castlevania LoS off once and for all.



I never could finish Castlevania. I at first stopped playing at the first boss because he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).

Then I came back, determined to beat that boss, discovered I had deleted my save then started over. Everything was fine until that damn ice golem. Shit's annoying as fuck so I quit again.


Never again.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Hahaha no.
> 
> If every game was like them then it wouldn't be original.


It could still be original while maintaining a similar framework as those listed games, although it goes against the FF code anyway so it would never happen.

Although I don't really care if a game is original, just as long as its good and improve on its previous flaws.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I never could finish Castlevania. I at first stopped playing at the first boss because he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).
> 
> Then I came back, determined to beat that boss, discovered I had deleted my save then started over. Everything was fine until that damn ice golem. Shit's annoying as fuck so I quit again.
> 
> ...


I'm tired of fighting Titans. People say the Titan fights are a rip from SotC. If that is so, I never want to play SotC. Those Titan boss fights are glorified QTE fights. 

I killed the Ice Golem thing, and some other odd female shaped Golem and some giant rock Golem and goddamn that should be enough right now! Fighting three or four Titans in like 6 hours is annoying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Agreed. That's exactly what I thought while fighting and hearing the same thing. I mean, if that's what SotC is all about then...  I almost bought that game once!


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Luckly, LoS has a bit more going for it. The actual non-Titan boss fights are pretty fucking fun and the story is interesting so far. Using that Combat Cross (essentially the whip) on Werewolves and other unearthly beings is quite fulfilling.

I heard SotC is all about killing those damn Collosi.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> If every FF game was like FFVII or FFX, the series would be perfecto.


If by like FFVII you mean long fucking unbearable skill animation times then yes...
The worst part about replaying VII is always the skill animation times...
Casting Beta...still casting Beta...still casting...grabbing a drink...returned from grabbing a drink...drink was mountain dew went down easy...fucked a toaster...Beta finished it's animation.....9001 damage...enemies not dead...rinse and repeat  



CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate everything that I don't agree with.


Anything less makes you a woman.




Esura said:


> I need to finish Abyss...but Deus Ex is taking too long. And I want to finish Mass Effect 2, Brotherhood, and Castlevania LoS off once and for all.


Castlevania....I forgot that series existed .
One of these days I'll actually complete one of those games.



Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yeah they should've scrapped XIV. XI is such a better MMO, I don't know how they came up with this POS.


MMO's are the trash of the industry.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Castlevania....I forgot that series existed .
> One of these days I'll actually complete one of those games.



I almost completed lament of innocence. Almost......


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Order of Ecclessia is the best Castlevania ever. Even better than Symphony of the Night. Real talk.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

FF XV should take place in a giant space station.
I could vibe to that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

FFXV should be in a dream, like Inception. We did high fantasy already, we did futuristic cyberpunk and steampunk shit already, time for something out of the ordinary.

Real world fighting monsters inside a dream. But is it a dream, or reality, or a dream inside a dream?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

No.
I had more than enough dream philosophy for my tastes in philosophy.
Put XV in a mother fucking Space station.
XVI will be prehistoric, XVII is a return to some castles and shit XVIII can be done in a dream, by then I've probably got the crap out of my system.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

Main character name is Sky. She lives in an abusive household and she gets picked on by all the bitchy bitch girls in school so she wish she could be a Chocobo Knight after reading a book and falling asleep. She wakes up, shit gets real. Tokyo is getting overrun by Adamantoise and other monsters and shit and a Chocobo saves her from being kidnapped. Chocobo gives her a sword and she fights her way out so she can rescue her family. She meets up with other people like Wind, Storm, Tsunami, Rain, and Bubbles and they unite to fight the Dark Lord. But is it a dream, or a dream inside a dream? Or is it reality? You'll find out as you play.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Worst shit I ever barely read. 

Didn't you play Final Fantasy Tactics Advance?
They already did the escapism shit.

Character's name is Mewt. He has a single parent because his mother is dead, his father struggles at work, he gets picked on at school and wishes he could live in the world of final fantasy, after opening a book the world is turned into Ivalice where he is no longer picked on. Is it the real world or is it an illusion? Mewt will realize as you play and beat the shit out of his illusion world like a boss because you don't give a darn cus your name is Marche and you only roleplay on Tuesdays. 
Also your brother is here, he was a cripple but now he's not and he's happy he can walk. Fuck that, we're still smashing this illusion and putting his ass back into the god damn chair, like a boss. Ritz is here too, but shes a woman so who gives a shit. Mewt's mom is alive here but she's a woman acting like she's in charge so we better beat the shit out of here too. All the beings here don't want to die and don't consider themselves illusions...is it really an illusion? Let's find out...when we destroy this shit...turns out it's not an illusion...cue bad sequel.

Final Fantasy tactics advance XV: Inception

I mean sure I could play a recycling of FFTA if this time they fight to keep the illusion instead of the real world and if the battle system doesn't suck...shit legit that should've just been what FFTA2 was about but instead they gave me some bullshit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Final Fantasy XV better have a badass class system.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> hater talk



Still sounds better than some space station or prehistoric shit.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Still sounds better than some space station or prehistoric shit.



No, it doesn't.
FFTA did it better.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy XV better have a badass class system.



It should have the same class system as FFV!


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> No, it doesn't.
> FFTA did it better.



And FFXV will do it better.

It would be like a mix of...Devil Survivor, Inception, and FFVII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It should have the same class system as FFV!





You know that's right.


----------



## Goobtachi (Sep 2, 2011)

SotC bashing? 


It's really one of the best PS2 games, with MGS3 and very few others.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres Enso to make Esura's premise work, becomes I'm such a _nice_ guy.

Before.





> "Main character name is Sky. She lives in an abusive household and she gets picked on by all the bitchy bitch girls in school so she wish she could be a Chocobo Knight after reading a book and falling asleep. She wakes up, shit gets real. Tokyo is getting overrun by Adamantoise and other monsters and shit and a Chocobo saves her from being kidnapped. Chocobo gives her a sword and she fights her way out so she can rescue her family. She meets up with other people like Wind, Storm, Tsunami, Rain, and Bubbles and they unite to fight the Dark Lord. But is it a dream, or a dream inside a dream? Or is it reality? You'll find out as you play.



After

"Main character name is Ann, we gave her a real name because these unorthadox names have grown tiresome. Ann is 8, living during some war she has a prosthetic right arm and sits in a wheelchair, she lost her arm and use of her leg's in the attack that killed her parents. Lives with her eye-candy lesbian sister who act's as a tease during the game. She's sleeping. She wakes up, shit gets real. Soldiers attack the Shelter and everyone is killed but Ann and her sister, Ann manages to summon some creature much to everyones surprise and kills the soldiers, Ann's the only person known to have this ability. Some plot shit happens
Maybe they join the military, whatever.
Maybe they join some cult, whatever.
Maybe they join a rebelliion or something, whatever
Maybe they try to stop the war neutrally or some shit, whatever.
Maybe people are after Ann for her ability, who gives a fuck.
Monsters start spawning and shit to add more heat to the flame.
World is actually God's dream, characters want to keep him asleep.

Let's see if I covered the things right.
1. Explore some relationship between Dream and Reality, like inception
2. Have a protagonist with an unfortunate backstory.
3. Creatures come out from nowhere, like Devil Survivor.
4. Add in some kind of military force like Shinra.
5. Toss in a shower scene.
6. Keep it separate enough from FFTA.

I got you covered.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know that's right.



Hmm...

Class System - FFV
Ability System - FFIX
Magic System - FFVI / FFVII*
Summon System - FFVI
Equipment System - FFIX
Battle System - FFXIII / FFXII**

*Meaning you can equip something like Materia to weapons to gain magic tied to them, although unequipping the Materia obviously removes the spell from your list, _and_ actually learn other magic through the Summons you equip.
**Meaning it's just like FFXIII, but you can set Gambits for the AI and even switch the player character!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

I like those except the FFXIII part. Can we remove the "stagger or you can never win" from FFXIII?  Otherwise I did kinda like the system, but it felt like all I was doing was changing back and forth from two modes over and over again and it wasn't fun.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Class System - FFV
> Ability System - FFIX
> Magic System - FFVI / FFVII*
> Summon System - FFVI
> ...



Fixed.
Also how does the Class system work...if you have this magic System going on?
Just rearranging stat points?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Fixed.
> Also how does the Class system work...if you have this magic System going on?
> Just rearranging stat points?



Well, in FFV, classes granted unique and job-specific abilities as well as modifying the character's base stats... So with this amalgamation, characters would learn Skills through the weapons they equip, Abilities through their Class and Magic through the Summons they fuse to themselves.

Heck, you could have a Thief with Black Magic that can equip Greatswords if you wanted.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Or a Dragoon that jumps, summons Bahamut, drop kicks off his snout, lands in a Megaflare.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I asked a question in the Xenoblade Thread and nobody responded to it..

Also yet to play FFXII, should I try and play it?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

It's an inferior game but go ahead.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

^ Yeah, that pretty much.

Oh, and I actively avoid the Xenoblade thread. I'm not some masochistic Tales of fans who like talking about games they can't play.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's an inferior game but go ahead.


 I see..hmm



Esura said:


> ^ Yeah, that pretty much.
> 
> Oh, and I actively avoid the Xenoblade thread. I'm not some masochistic Tales of fans who like talking about games they can't play.


 alright lol but they know who they are "Xenoblade players"


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> ^ Yeah, that pretty much.
> 
> Oh, and I actively avoid the Xenoblade thread. I'm not some masochistic Tales of fans who like talking about games they can't play.



A shame you can't play Xenoblade, must suck to have a conscious.

Also XV should be an action-rpg.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

They wont ever make it an action RPG.

Also, I don't really trust modding my console at all. Its not that I'm unable to do it, I can, I just choose not to until my warranty is over.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

And that's why they lose .

Warranty? Never used warranty in my life, so voiding it has never mattered to me.
I had my boys Wii modded the week he got it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 2, 2011)

The traditional turn based gameplay is the only gameplay element that all the FF games have in common and is generally considered a FF trait.

Making it an action RPG is like making KH turn based.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

I think they did that in Re:coded

At least make their Gameplay more interesting.
Hows Arc Rise have a more engaging turn based system then FF, for shame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Action RPGs are fun, but I don't see a main FF being that. Then again FFXII was out of left field.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Spin off wise Crisis core is also a poor Arpg.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 2, 2011)

It'd be nice if they made a good one, I mean you kinda would expect at least ONE good one from the makers of KH.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Square is bad with their FF series.
Crystal Chronicles was an ARPG too, had potential, but they've dropped the ball.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Square is bad with their FF series.
> Crystal Chronicles was an ARPG too, had potential, but they've dropped the ball.



Yeah they dropped the ball hard in there.. and finally


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 2, 2011)

Is that your own copy or something


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Is that your own copy or something



Maybe or maybe not   anyway I should re play FFV & FFVI... and I don't remember FFVIII whatsoever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 2, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Maybe or maybe not   anyway I should re play FFV & FFVI... and I don't remember FFVIII whatsoever.



Considering replaying = it's not yours.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 2, 2011)

I am here to make trouble by disagreeing with people I know is wrong because I know I am right.


*sees last few pages*

DAMMIT! PERFECT HARMONY!


----------



## Kuja (Sep 3, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It's an inferior game but go ahead.



It wasn't that bad, I actually like Vayne because he was a total ass 

And Ashe, she reminds me of Yuna/Lightning crossover


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 5, 2011)

why so quiet, you guys?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 5, 2011)

slow day dear...slow day. everyone out qing one last time this summer maybe. just like me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Yesterday I was playing Breath of Fire IV all day and crying to a picture of Dakota Fanning from 4 years ago.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 6, 2011)

I can no longer finish XIII. 




classes have started




parents are asian 






no ps3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Fucking asian parents. Can't live with 'em.


----------



## BVB (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I can no longer finish XIII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Classes have started
Black parents.
Need 4 jobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I pity you fools.

I have nothing but time to play all dem games.


----------



## BVB (Sep 6, 2011)

classes haven't started
white parents

"who cares?"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 6, 2011)

When i get my GameCube I'll not only be caught up with the last generation of console gaming, I'll probably give Crystal Chronicles a try.

Then when the PS4 comes out I can play FFXIII!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

FFXIII? Don't get too excited.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I can no longer finish XIII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I chuckled a bit at this. 

Aren't you an adult though? I wish my parents would tell me I can't play my PS3. Even though I live with my parents, I pay all the fucking bills (cheaper than getting my own place atm sadly) and give them some spending money on the side so I'm not trying hear that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

You give your parents spending money?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Yeah, the situation is a bit odd for them. Both of them going through some health problems and the government isn't really giving them much in terms of assistance and they can't work.

This is where I come in. Their social security can only cover the rent, not the utilities for the apartment, so I pay every thing else. Also, with the job I have now I can't afford my own place...so its a mutual thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Well that's not too bad. At least they get the most expensive thing. Just feed them ramen 24/7 and squelch on everything else and you have plenty of cheddah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I can no longer finish XIII.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I shall crush the asian out of them!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> When i get my GameCube I'll not only be caught up with the last generation of console gaming, I'll probably give Crystal Chronicles a try.
> 
> Then when the PS4 comes out I can play FFXIII!



zael likes to take his time.



Esura said:


> Yeah, the situation is a bit odd for them. Both of them going through some health problems and the government isn't really giving them much in terms of assistance and they can't work.
> 
> This is where I come in. Their social security can only cover the rent, not the utilities for the apartment, so I pay every thing else. Also, with the job I have now I can't afford my own place...so its a mutual thing.



dat Esura is to good a son....he is plotting something.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't bought a game in ages. I've actually had to resort to trading Shadows of the Damned to GameStop....GAMESTOP....so I can get Deus Ex (which I was going crazy for). Thats how broke I was for like a month because of my aunt passing away and having to get funeral clothes for the household.

However, tommorow is looking up and I will purchase Disgaea 4 tommora.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I haven't bought a game in ages. I've actually had to resort to trading Shadows of the Damned to GameStop....GAMESTOP....so I can get Deus Ex (which I was going crazy for). Thats how broke I was for like a month because of my aunt passing away and having to get funeral clothes for the household.
> 
> However, tommorow is looking up and I will purchase Disgaea 4 tommora.



That's why I tell all my relatives that when they die to set money aside for me to come.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

I keep thinking this is a Xenoblade thread and avoiding it.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

U mad bro?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

No, Winry needs to change this title back to how it used to be. Mod power abuse trolling dammit.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Huh this thread seems more appealing when a quality title is part of the name.
Of course with your vanilla Wii u dont know what Im talkin about.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Xenoblade has nothing to do with Final Fantasy. This is the F....I.....N....A.....L........F.....A.......N.......T......A.....S.......Y........THREAD!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Preach, Esura, preach!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

What are you talking about, it has everything to do with final fantasy.

One it's a fantasy game.
Two it's the final fantasy game of it's continuation.
So it's the final fantasy xenoblade game.

Maybe if theres a sequel it'll be a sci-fi game but you know this isn't the place to talk final sci-fi.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Then its not a Final Fantasy game.

Chocobos = Final Fantasy


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

The chocobo's were stripped naked and called Telethia.
Duh.

Oh and Final Fantasy I didn't have chocobo's.
Nor did Crystal Chronicles.
But there still Final Fantasies 

Face it.
Just like Golden Sun is a better LoZ than many LoZ's, Xenoblade is a better FF than many FF's.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Xenoblade plays like FFXII from what I heard, it sucks by default.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 6, 2011)

Sucks by default.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

You'd think so but theres a significant difference between Xenoblade and FFXII.
That difference is that FFXII is shit and Xenoblade isn't.
We could also go into FFXII's maps being small and lame as fuck in  comparison.
Or the battle system being somehow more boring despite having like something like 100+ different attacks...then again 75% of those attacks are just literally weaker copies of the same skill.
Since fire, Fira and Firaga were somehow considered necessary to exist.

Or that in actuality the battle system while moving on the same concept is significantly different.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

It needs to just have FF or some FF sub title in the topic title.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

A place where you don't want to travel.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It needs to just have FF or some FF sub title in the topic title.



Xenoblade: The Final Fantasy you never had.

Okay we're good to go.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

I want to listen to some Linkin Park for some reason when I look at your sig Dae Dae.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2011)

How's that?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Should've named it after me.
Would've brightened the place up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Thats not funny!


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> How's that?



All is forgiven Winry.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> How's that?



I don't like it. No enough Xeno in the title..lol


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fucking asian parents. Can't live with 'em.


I've had a hard life : (

this is actually quite true



Esura said:


> I chuckled a bit at this.
> 
> Aren't you an adult though? I wish my parents would tell me I can't play my PS3. Even though I live with my parents, I pay all the fucking bills (cheaper than getting my own place atm sadly) and give them some spending money on the side so I'm not trying hear that shit.





Esura said:


> Yeah, the situation is a bit odd for them. Both of them going through some health problems and the government isn't really giving them much in terms of assistance and they can't work.
> 
> This is where I come in. Their social security can only cover the rent, not the utilities for the apartment, so I pay every thing else. Also, with the job I have now I can't afford my own place...so its a mutual thing.



yeah I'm an adult but by cultural influence, it's natural for them to structure my life like this. A little sad though considering I've had the "video games only on weekends" rule applied since I was like 10. I've grown used to it though & it's not like I follow rules much anyway, lol. Awh Esura is a good child <3.



VastoLorDae said:


> Then I shall crush the asian out of them!


oh good luck with that .


-----

This thread title  .


VastoLorDae said:


> Thats not funny!


I love you, but this name is hilarious.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

Video games on weekends?
Lol they tried that with me.
I snuck that shit out at 1 o'clock in the morn and was playing till 4, wake up for school at 6 and rinse and repeat.
I did that so often it became habit, I don't sleep much.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

What the fuck happened to the thread title


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> This thread title  .
> 
> I love you, but this name is hilarious.



BRIGHTLY!



Disaresta said:


> What the fuck happened to the thread title



A mod with a bad sense of humor.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

This thread title.

When did vasto become a main character?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> What the fuck happened to the thread title



He whined. So I simply changed the title to reflect that. 



Murakazu said:


> This thread title.
> 
> When did vasto become a main character?



Oh crap, you're right!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

I am really feeling the love from all of you....really....so damn warm in here....


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 6, 2011)

I've been in Every Final Fantasy game except Crystal Bearers and 12 since I didn't want to be in that scrub shit.

Why aren't I in the title.

The Final Fantasy Thread | Funded by Ensoriki


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> He whined. So I simply changed the title to reflect that.



Far be it for me to judge then


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 6, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Video games on weekends?
> Lol they tried that with me.
> I snuck that shit out at 1 o'clock in the morn and was playing till 4, wake up for school at 6 and rinse and repeat.
> I did that so often it became habit, I don't sleep much.


Yeah I used to sneak it when they were at work of course . But now, I just need a computer & I'll manage to pull through the week.



VastoLorDae said:


> BRIGHTLY!





VastoLorDae said:


> I am really feeling the love from all of you....really....so damn warm in here....




Oh Vasto, I only like the title because it includes you, of course .



Murakazu said:


> This thread title.
> 
> When did vasto become a main character?


Vasto is the main character of my heart &--




WAIT WHY THE FUCK DID THE THREAD TITLE CHANGE


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am really feeling the love from all of you....really....so damn warm in here....



Its the thought that counts, remember that.



ensoriki said:


> I've been in Every Final Fantasy game except Crystal Bearers and 12 since I didn't want to be in that scrub shit.
> 
> Why aren't I in the title.
> 
> The Final Fantasy Thread | Funded by Ensoriki



I don't remember you funding my FF....


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

The thread title should have Esura in it, cause I have the most posts in the thread, therefore I am king of this shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Oh Vasto, I only like the title because it includes you, of course .
> 
> 
> Vasto is the main character of my heart &--
> ...



oh brightly I can never stay mad at you!pek



Murakazu said:


> Its the thought that counts, remember that.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember you funding my FF....







Esura said:


> The thread title should have Esura in it, cause I have the most posts in the thread, therefore I am king of this shit.



It does not matter...Vasto is the first main character of this thread. At least something good came of the title.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> The thread title should have Esura in it, cause I have the most posts in the thread, therefore I am king of this shit.



Doesn't crazy post in here


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Doesn't crazy post in here



This is a new FF thread. He had the most post in the old FF thread,

I own this shit now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

> This is a continuation thread



From the OP.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 6, 2011)

I stole this thread's virginity, if you ignore Tazmo's post at the beginning & all ...


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok?

Continuing from the last thread. No shit. I still have the most posts in the new thread.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2011)

Happy now? Geeeeeeeeze... You guys are so high maintenance.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok?
> 
> Continuing from the last thread. No shit. I still have the most posts in the new thread.



Same thread split into 2. New thread, pahh technicality.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Happy now? Geeeeeeeeze... You guys are so high maintenance.



Thank you Gaming Department Goddess.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Sep 6, 2011)

How many times is the thread name gonna change!?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Should be FF thread of Esura takes on the Gaming Department.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

One of these days, my name will be heard all across the Naruto Forums, and I will be finally able to have 150x200 avatars!

This is the Esura Way.

"Praise be to Esura" is what everyone should say in this thread EVERY NIGHT for it is the wish of your God, Esura.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 6, 2011)

You're no zaru. You're merely chuunin level.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Quit trying to steal my spotlight.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> One of these days, my name will be heard all across the Naruto Forums, and I will be finally able to have 150x200 avatars!
> 
> This is the Esura Way.
> 
> "Praise be to Esura" is what everyone should say in this thread EVERY NIGHT for it is the wish of your God, Esura.



One step at a time man. You have to surpass CMX's post count first, and he isn't even number 1.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 6, 2011)

I come back to this thread after watching some anime and it changed again!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> One step at a time man. You have to surpass CMX's post count first, and he isn't even number 1.



Esura is not even past me. And I am already the star of this thread.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

I shall be number 1. Just give me a drill and I'll be on my way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome why can't you just stay being a secondary character with the interesting backstory?


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You're no zaru. You're merely chuunin level.



Ah...welcome Judas.



VastoLorDae said:


> Quit trying to steal my spotlight.


Do better next time, son.

It ain't easy. 



Gnome said:


> One step at a time man. You have to surpass CMX's post count first, and he isn't even number 1.



In order to do that I would have to have no life.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

No can do VLD, I'm destined for dying off screen the stars.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Esura is getting just a little to big for his position.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

This thread now belongs to '09ers everyone else can leave.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

He speaks the truth.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 6, 2011)

I heard you like Japanese stuff, and boobs. So here you go:
[YOUTUBE]QIt_hedcBTc[/YOUTUBE]

Also to be on topic, Final Fantasy, that is all.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fuck you bitch. I had the first name on this thread. To epic it was it had to be taken down. You on the other hand are just a place holder. now how you gonna act!?


Your name was taken off like a bloody tampon. The tribe has spoken.

But, I admire your tenacity. You have earned the right to be my sidekick.


----------



## Esura (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I heard you like Japanese stuff, and boobs. So here you go:
> [YOUTUBE]QIt_hedcBTc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also to be on topic, Final Fantasy, that is all.



Oh god I love her...

I have no fucking clue what she is talking about but I love Minx or whatever her name is anyways.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I heard you like Japanese stuff, and boobs. So here you go:
> [YOUTUBE]QIt_hedcBTc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also to be on topic, Final Fantasy, that is all.



Her tities...that is all



Esura said:


> Your name was taken off like a bloody tampon. The tribe has spoken.
> 
> But, I admire your tenacity. You have earned the right to be my sidekick.



All wrong...your the 2nd name to be in the title...your the side kick.



Esura said:


> Oh god I love her...
> 
> I have no fucking clue what she is talking about but I love Minx or whatever her name is anyways.



You do not live her you like the idea of her.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been gone too long it seems. I've missed like four or five name changes...



Gnome said:


> I shall be number 1. Just give me a drill and I'll be on my way.



You are _*not*_ the Drill that shall pierce the heavens. You will likely never be that cool. As I will likely never reach that point...



 Fukou Da...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 7, 2011)

I like this name.



Gnome said:


> This thread now belongs to '09ers everyone else can leave.





Esura said:


> He speaks the truth.





VastoLorDae said:


> FUCK YEAH!



  .


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

You can join in our revolution if you want.


----------



## BVB (Sep 7, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I heard you like Japanese stuff, and boobs. So here you go:
> [YOUTUBE]QIt_hedcBTc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Also to be on topic, Final Fantasy, that is all.



dem titties


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Can't get enough of those breastestest.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 7, 2011)

How's it going guys (and Esura).


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Its all good. Just trolling Dae Dae and looking at some breastestests.


----------



## BVB (Sep 7, 2011)

Holy shit, I've been watching more videos of her.

I want her. She has to be mine.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

She has a cute face too, too bad its smothered with hella makeup.

And she got some meat on her bones, something I can hold on to.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yay, we get a new title of attention whores. 


Although I would never lumpy myself into a category such as that.  I'm just a man doing what he loves.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 7, 2011)

wh- what the fuck is going on. is everyone's name supposed to be green & italics?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

Is everyone mods now?

Edit: Everyone's name in the forum is italic and green. Damn mindfuck.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 7, 2011)

lol for a second I saw this one guy & was like, "how the hell did he get his name ... wait why is everyone in the thread like this?" 


.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah I'm a mod, I'mma delete all your fuckin' posts bitches! 



Wait, I can't do shit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Dun worry, everyone send me your personal data and I'll get this name ordeal sorted.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 7, 2011)

First order of business is to ban someone. Who should we target?

not me


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura, obviously.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I think we should ban the previous mods.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 7, 2011)

who'll conquer the gaming department?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 7, 2011)

I support the thread change


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I wanna be the very best.

Like no one ever was.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 7, 2011)

*Da da dadum.*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2011)

Ash Ketchum would fit really well in an FF game.

Near the middle of the game though Meowth reveals himself to be an evil mastermind, brutally murders Jesse and James and becomes a god.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 7, 2011)

To catch them is my real test.

To train them is my cause.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

FF women will be topless within the next 10 years, trust.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

These topless FF Women!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .



AND BG! AND BG!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Yay, we get a new title of attention whores.
> 
> 
> Although I would never lumpy myself into a category such as that.  I'm just a man doing what he loves.



 someone is wearing their bullshit proudly



Gnome said:


> Esura, obviously.



I also think we should ban Esura



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we should ban the previous mods.



I also agree with this, especially that damn Winny



BrightlyGoob said:


> who'll conquer the gaming department?



Us, this core group. CMX, BG, Esura, Ensoriki, and Me....as the grand pumba



ensoriki said:


> FF women will be topless within the next 10 years, trust.



YES! MAKE THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

How can you be a grand pumba with a 2 inch penis?
Or is that Esura

Either way, you are all inferior. 
Im off to my other castle, watch the throne for me while I'm gone


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> How can you be a grand pumba with a 2 inch penis?
> Or is that Esura
> 
> Either way, you are all inferior.
> Im off to my other castle, watch the throne for me while I'm gone



Ensoriki is now off that list of rulers.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Yeah, I second that motion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a 5 inch penis. Can I be king?


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Its not the size, its what you do with it.

I should write a book about my techniques.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ensoriki is now off that list of rulers.



You don't have the authority.
This is not a democracy.
It's an Encrocracy 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I have a 5 inch penis. Can I be king?


I'll put you as my Governer General. As I am to lazy to do anything, you are free to do as you wish to the inferiors 




Esura said:


> Its not the size, its what you do with it.


When everyone knows what to do with it, it's the size that matters 
Writing a book would just make your situation worse excusing the money.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Shut up and go sit in the corner.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shut up and go sit in the corner.



You cannot silence a God.
We have status immunity as a result of being boss type enemies.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

Then what do I have? I mean, I can reality warp _and_ I'm immune to banning, so that must mean I have the Invincible innate buff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

How big's your dick?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How big's your dick?


Seven foot five.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Then what do I have? I mean, I can reality warp _and_ I'm immune to banning, so that must mean I have the Invincible innate buff.


Demi-God.



Aji Tae said:


> Seven foot five.



That makes you a Reoccurring Mid-Boss.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Seven foot five.



Where do you tuck your business?

We have a real life Poison here people!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm calling the fucking National Guard. Godzilla just landed.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Where do you tuck your business?



Probably uses a pocket dimension.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

I am _not_ a recurring mid-boss! Don't compare me to trash like Gilgamesh or Ultros! I'm totally Kefka level! I can destroy your very world!! 

And by world, I mean this thread.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I am _not_ a recurring mid-boss! Don't compare me to trash like Gilgamesh or Ultros! I'm totally Kefka level! I can destroy your very world!!
> 
> And by world, I mean this thread.



Gilgamesh past FFV and Ultros?
They don't count, they're cameos.

I'm talking about the mid-boss that was trolling you the entire game before he's killed of and revealed there is a greater bastard (me) behind him.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Gilgamesh past FFV and Ultros?
> They don't count, they're cameos.
> 
> I'm talking about the mid-boss that was trolling you the entire game before he's killed of and revealed there is a greater bastard (me) behind him.



Oh jog on. You couldn't even comprehend the power I have.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Accept my deepest apologises, Oh Awesome One. I forgot my place! Please don't kill someone as inferior to you as I!


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

That's more like it.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

I'm glad I have pleased you, Oh Awesome One.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

As you should be.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Whatever, I'm going to sic Sephiroth (Naruto) on you. 

Sephiroth > Kefka


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whatever, I'm going to sic Sephiroth (Naruto) on you.
> 
> Sephiroth > Kefka



Pshaw. If you actually got him involved, he'd probably trash the thread for its gross off-topicness. I'm a benevolent and generous being, allowing you to spam as you do.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Pshaw. If you actually got him involved, he'd probably trash the thread for its gross off-topicness. *I'm a benevolent and generous being, allowing you to spam as you do.*



So are you....Yuna? 

Praise be to Yuna then.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

I prefer to think of myself as Rikku, actually.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I prefer to think of myself as Rikku, actually.



Then wouldn't you also be Yuffie?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Then wouldn't you also be Yuffie?



Her, too, yeah.


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I prefer to think of myself as Rikku, actually.



Ah, Rikku is cute. Ok you will be Rikku then.


I shall be Genesis.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> I shall be Genesis.



So you have an obsession with the infamous Loveless?


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> So you have an obsession with the infamous Loveless?



My friend, the fates are cruel. There are no dreams, no honor remains. 


Genesis is a villain with true swag. I respect that.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> As you should be.



Your confused.
I was talking to myself


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll be Kuja AKA Genesis before Genesis was genesis'ed.
I'm also fabulously beautiful and a good character.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll be a character who has yet to be in a released game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 7, 2011)

So....will versus XIII be shown at TGS?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So....will versus XIII be shown at TGS?



It was already confirmed that it wasn't going to be shown


----------



## nekoryuuha (Sep 7, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So....will versus XIII be shown at TGS?



Better question! *Looks around* Where the hell's my Rhythm game the thread title promised me!!


----------



## Esura (Sep 7, 2011)

Genesis got so much swag.

If was a girl, I'd be all on 'em.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I am _not_ a recurring mid-boss! Don't compare me to trash like Gilgamesh or Ultros! I'm totally Kefka level! I can destroy your very world!!
> 
> And by world, I mean this thread.



....the fuck you just say Aji Tae?


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Aji Tae is such a funny name.

I'm just going to still call her Winry. Or Rikku.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

I am going to call her a fool! She should feel honored to even be mentioned with Gilgamesh! I I just do not believe in this world anymore!


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Face facts, Gilgamesh sucks dick.

So does Ultros.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 8, 2011)

Compared to Cactuar.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

tonberry still prevails.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> So....will versus XIII be shown at TGS?



Oh you so _silly_. Everyone knows that Nomura is going to take another two or three years to finish his game, so he wants us all to forget the game even exists.

Great way to build up hype and maintain interest, that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Face facts, Gilgamesh sucks dick.
> 
> So does Ultros.





Awesome said:


> Compared to Cactuar.





BrightlyGoob said:


> tonberry still prevails.



I AM GOING TO HOLD MY BREATH AND SMACK MYSELF UNTIL YOU ALL APOLOGIZE!



Aji Tae said:


> Oh you so _silly_. Everyone knows that Nomura is going to take another two or three years to finish his game, so he wants us all to forget the game even exists.
> 
> Great way to build up hype and maintain interest, that.



NNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO KINGDOM HEARTS III DELAYED MORE!


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't delude yourself.
Ultros, Gilga, Cactaur, Chocobo and Tonberry are all mediocre.

Cid > them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Cid has an identity problem so no.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Cid has an identity problem so no.



Gilgamesh wanting to fight like a lady screams identity issue to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Gilgamesh wanting to fight like a lady screams identity issue to me.



where did you get such a ludicrous lie from?


----------



## The810kid (Sep 8, 2011)

where the Moogle love damn it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

That reminds me, I never did draw any moogles.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

good, don't change that .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That reminds me, I never did draw any moogles.



A way for ultros to brutally muder a moogle?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Gilgamesh wanting to fight like a lady screams identity issue to me.


heretic detected ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> A way for ultros to brutally muder a moogle?


Rip its arms off with his tentacles and beat him to death with them.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Man, ultros was one of the reason that made ff6 fucking godlike TIER


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rip its arms off with his tentacles and beat him to death with them.



I eagerly anticipate to see you make this.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

STAY THE FUCK AWAY FROM MY MOOGLES .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2011)

stilzkins > Ultros.

Broest of moogles.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Infinite in mystery is the gift of the Goddess,
We seek it thus, and take to the sky,
Ripples form on the water's surface,
The wandering soul knows no rest.

I'm going to use some of these as pick up lines....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

Telling me to stay away just makes me want to do it more.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Telling me to stay away just makes me want to do it more.



This sounds like a creepy ass rapist right here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 8, 2011)

No means yes. Yes means you die at the end.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rip its arms off with his tentacles and beat him to death with them.





Moogle > Everything /thread, /end, /life

Maybe Cactuar


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

zenieth said:


> stilzkins > Ultros.
> 
> Broest of moogles.


How can you compare a traveler moogle to awesome undying ff6 boss ?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

all < moogle < prompto






 .


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Genesis > Yuna > BrightlyGoob > Tonberry > all


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Genesis, wow really ?
i like Angeal more tbh,while Zack being top list from FF7 CC


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Genesis just got that swag. He cites poems in the middle of a fight and conversations. He just don't give a darn. 

There is no hate, only joy
For you are beloved by the goddess
Hero of the dawn, Healer of worlds
Dreams of the morrow hath the shattered soul
Pride is lost
Wings stripped away, the end is nigh


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah well those poems readings all the time is what made to not like genesis much :S and i was actually happy to see Sephiroth dominating back there in the training room XD


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Yeah well those poems readings all the time is what made to not like genesis much :S and i was actually happy to see Sephiroth dominating back there in the training room XD



My friend, do you fly away now? To a world that abhors you and I? All that awaits you is a somber morrow, no matter where the winds may blow. My friend, your desire is the bringer of life, the gift of the goddess. Even if the morrow is barren of promises, nothing shall forestall my return.

I know Loveless word by word.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Meh, genesis. I see him more of a bother more than anything.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm not appreciating this ragging on Genesis.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Hahaha dont mind, i think genesis had many girls as fans didnt he? ( in game )


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Yeah he did.

Although I just respect him as a fellow badass, not as some fucking pretty boy idol like some girl. I don't swing that way.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

No but seriously he was really annoying with those poets at some time, not to mention how many enemies looked like him 
My number 1 on hate list it got to be that fucking magic pot with Octaslash ending for the genji item :"S


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm not appreciating this ragging on Genesis.



Couldn't respect him. I guess because he was trying to take the spotlight of being the villain from sephiroth. I have a lot of respect for sephiroth.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Couldn't respect him. I guess because he was trying to take the spotlight of being the villain from sephiroth. I have a lot of respect for sephiroth.



u respect pretty momma's boys?
exDeath is only villain you should worship


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey in terms of fighting ability there not a whole lot of people who can go toe to toe with sephiroth.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

crisis core was so awesome.

I wish they would at least remake FFVII in these graphics..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugo your posts will no longer be necessary here.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Hey in terms of fighting ability there not a whole lot of people who can go toe to toe with sephiroth.



In FF7 maybe 

Fuck ExDeath he's a bitch.

Mewt's Teddybear is the ultimate evil.


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N26t6cSRLsw[/YOUTUBE]

the music, the rape, the AWESOMENESS. pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *In FF7 maybe*
> 
> Fuck ExDeath he's a bitch.
> 
> Mewt's Teddybear is the ultimate evil.



Fighting ability....fighting. Not "I blow shit up so that makes me gar, but really I am a glass cannon".


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fighting ability....fighting. Not "I blow shit up so that makes me gar, but really I am a glass cannon".




A kid with giant yellow shoes and a keyblade fucks his shit up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 8, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N26t6cSRLsw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> the music, the rape, the AWESOMENESS. pek



When sephiroth's music cued his slashes started slicing the cannon. Loved that part.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fighting ability....fighting. Not "I blow shit up so that makes me gar, but really I am a glass cannon".


"The rules of the Universe mean nothing to me" > lol this meteor is taking too long to drop


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

Genesis was hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> A kid with giant yellow shoes and a keyblade fucks his shit up.



Yet he shrugs it off like it's nothing...why must you always test me ensoriki!



Hugo Hill said:


> "The rules of the Universe mean nothing to me" > lol this meteor is taking too long to drop



Stop posting here and get out of my thread!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Stop posting here and get out of my thread!


exDeath killed Chuck Norris unlike the pretty boy that could only manage to kill defenseless women in a surprise attack from behind.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x-pAMCwleLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yet he shrugs it off like it's nothing


He shrugs off that he gets his ass kicked?
Good on him but he still gets his ass kicked



> ...why must you always test me ensoriki!


All I do I do out of love, well it's mostly for lulz, actually it's all for lulz, but lulz and love aren't that far apart so let's say I do it out of love.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugo is clearly extraordinary. I mean, just look at his unaffected, non-green name.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Exdeath is like freaking those low level goblins from ff5 compared to other villains, he lacked background story


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Exdeath is like freaking those low level goblins from ff5 compared to other villains, he lacked background story



back stories are overrated, just look at Ultimacia. its no coincidence that Ultimacia and ExDeath are the most powerful FF villains.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> back stories are overrated, just look at Ultimacia. its no coincidence that Ultimacia and ExDeath are the most powerful FF villains.


They are? Since when ?
Ultimecia had more background story than ExDeath( he had none almost besides some reference of the crystals) while Ultimecia is like connected to Adel and Rinoa in the future.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> He shrugs off that he gets his ass kicked?
> Good on him but he still gets his ass kicked



he is not getting his ass kicked he is holding back to not end the game.



> All I do I do out of love, well it's mostly for lulz, actually it's all for lulz, but lulz and love aren't that far apart so let's say I do it out of love.



Yes they are...very...far apart.



Hugo Hill said:


> back stories are overrated, just look at Ultimacia. its no coincidence that Ultimacia and ExDeath are the most powerful FF villains.



Except Ultimecia has more of a abckstory and more powerful and infinitely more hawter.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> They are? Since when ?
> Ultimecia had more background story than ExDeath( he had none almost besides some reference of the crystals) while Ultimecia is like connected to Adel and Rinoa in the future.


Well ExDeath is tree that was turned evil, what more do you need? Personality and presence is more important than backstory.



			
				VastoLorDae said:
			
		

> Except Ultimecia has more of a abckstory and more powerful and infinitely more hawter.


whats her backstory apart from "lol i waz prosecuted?"


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Well ExDeath is tree that was turned evil, what more do you need? Personality and presence is more important than backstory.


Thats the point lol, he was too empty to become a noticeable villain like others. Not to mention that fighting him was pure joke.
ExDeath's personality is the typical generic lol evil destroyer is in most of the RPG games,nothing special.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm still waiting for Final Fantasy to catch up to certain other games and actually have your equipment show up on the character themselves. If a Wii game with dozens of areas each larger than the whole of Gran Pulse can have that, why can't Final Fantasy? I'm sick of belts, damnit!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Thats the point lol, he was too empty to become a noticeable villain like others. Not to mention that fighting him was pure joke.


I disagree with this. he was great villain cuz he was introduced early into the story and he kept his main villain status through out the entire game unlike the new school of FF villains. Killing Galuf and sending half the towns into the void gave him that manacing evil aura.

all FF villains are a joke to fight against, thats why we have side bosses



> ExDeath's personality is the typical generic lol evil destroyer is in most of the RPG games,nothing special.


thats what i loved most about his personality. that whole i don't give a darn attitude was win. And that evil laugh he even has his own castle of evil.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm still waiting for Final Fantasy to catch up to certain other games and actually have your equipment show up on the character themselves. If a Wii game with dozens of areas each larger than the whole of Gran Pulse can have that, why can't Final Fantasy? I'm sick of belts, damnit!


graphics, huge size or just because they kicked best FF creators from the company, dunno,you choose.


Hugo Hill said:


> I disagree with this. he was great villain cuz he was introduced early into the story and he kept his main villain status through out the entire game unlike the new school of FF villains. Killing Galuf and sending half the towns into the void gave him that manacing evil aura.
> 
> all FF villains are a joke to fight against, thats why we have side bosses
> 
> ...


I think kefka covers more than enough in that part.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 8, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I think kefka covers more than enough in that part.



Yeah Kefka is awesome too, its just that I think Exdeath has better presence and I prefer his evil laugh more. I also liked the fact that he had cool minions like Gilgamesh by his side. He just felt like one of those generic evil villains from a Saturday morning cartoon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Sephiroth>Kefka.


come at me.



Aji Tae said:


> I'm still waiting for Final Fantasy to catch up to certain other games and actually have your equipment show up on the character themselves. If a Wii game with dozens of areas each larger than the whole of Gran Pulse can have that, why can't Final Fantasy? I'm sick of belts, damnit!



wow...your finally making some sense again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

Kuja > all


ultracomeatme.jpg .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Kuja > all
> 
> 
> ultracomeatme.jpg .



Brightly you are obviously just exhausted from school and are not thinking straight. I forgive you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 8, 2011)

oh pffft. I _don't_ forgive you .








though any absurdity comes from my withdrawal of blonds, seeing as I have no more time to look them up on tumblr .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

You did not seem to have a problem with genesis.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Because Genesis is a thug. Nothing shall forestall his return.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Except Seph's boot up his ass.


----------



## Esura (Sep 8, 2011)

Whatever. Genesis is still alive, Sephiroth isn't, so boo hoo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 8, 2011)

Seph is the life stream...so...yeah...now how you gonna act Esura.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seph is the life stream...so...yeah...now how you gonna act Esura.



Genesis is back hardcore after Dirge of Cerberus. If Square does another game in the FFVII universe, Genesis will rape the corpse of Sephiroth.

Because, nothing shall forestall his return.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Genesis is hotter than Sephiroth



/done .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Genesis is back hardcore after Dirge of Cerberus. If Square does another game in the FFVII universe, Genesis will rape the corpse of Sephiroth.
> 
> Because, nothing shall forestall his return.



Please dead life sephiroth can still rape Genesis



BrightlyGoob said:


> Genesis is hotter than Sephiroth
> 
> 
> 
> /done .



You know that is not true. You know it is not.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> he is not getting his ass kicked he is holding back to not end the game.


You mean holding back as in running away so he doesn't get his ass chopped off after Sora kicks it, leaving him with no ass to kick in FF7?
Sure that makes sense.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> You mean holding back as in running away so he doesn't get his ass chopped off after Sora kicks it, leaving him with no ass to kick in FF7?
> Sure that makes sense.



you make no sense. get out of my topic.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Kuja > all
> 
> 
> ultracomeatme.jpg .



I agree 

But we all know that in terms of power Exdeath > all


----------



## Nois (Sep 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Kuja > all
> 
> 
> ultracomeatme.jpg .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Speaking of Final Fantasy, I played FFIX last night. For about 3 minutes. Then I was like "fuck this" and watched TV instead.

Just can't get into it anymore. I don't trust that emulator.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Final Fantasy, I played FFIX last night. For about 3 minutes. Then I was like "fuck this" and watched TV instead.
> 
> Just can't get into it anymore. I don't trust that emulator.



3 Minutes doesn't even get you into the main plot


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I agree
> 
> But we all know that in terms of power Exdeath > all



CoD says no to this 

But ExDeath does have more style than her.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> CoD says no to this
> 
> But ExDeath does have more style than her.



CoD can gtfo, Exdeath cannot die 

The void is strong in him


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> CoD can gtfo, Exdeath cannot die
> 
> The void is strong in him



I didn't know CoD was the man in that relationship


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I didn't know CoD was the man in that relationship



Wut, CoD should be making sandwiches for Exdeath


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> 3 Minutes doesn't even get you into the main plot



I loaded up a save game.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Did you even remember where you were?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

No. I just gotten Princess Slutass off that giant spider gondola thing and switched to Vivi control. Then I was like, "what the fuck am I supposed to be doing!?" and I gave up.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitch hating on Garnet. 

Was it that point with zidane's bros?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah it was. But the thing is I was already past that point (way past) when I quit playing due to a black screen bug so I don't have any motivation to pick it up from that earlier stage in fear that I'll just get that same black screen.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

I still have yet to beat Ozma in FFIX 

I completed the game a few weeks ago again, and I have to get off my lazy ass and down that superboss


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

ozma? seriously, i fear more those little Yans pwing the shit out of me when im fighting them than ozma...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> ozma? seriously, i fear more those little Yans pwing the shit out of me when im fighting them than ozma...



Those things can be annoying but I just put them to sleep and cast doom.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Ozma's problem is that he's not like other FF superbosses in that you have a clear breakable way to beat him every time. 

There's a good chance he'll kill you in four turns at level 99 as there is of him doing it the same time at level 30


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I never even fought him.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Ozma was pretty fun to play against. Family was watching me though & was wondering why I was dying against a giant marble




.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Doing the friendly enemies quest will make Ozma easier.

But he still can put you down in 2 turns.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Dark Absorbing equipment>>>>ozma  
Man, Final Fantasy  IX is my favorite FF game and if they only could made trance more appealing i think it would shit on  the others hands down ( with 6 close tho)


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah, I did the friendly monsters thing. It's just I didn't equip any shadow absorbing equipment. I was also experimenting with party members; was told to use Eiko but she didn't help me whatsoever so I swapped for Garnet.

Sucked when he started with Doomsday for me .


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Dakr equipment only works for Doomsday, Ozma has more than that. And you still need to do the friendly enemies quest and get those 9999 techs for him not to show you the business


----------



## Deimos (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah it was. But the thing is I was already past that point (way past) when I quit playing due to a black screen bug so I don't have any motivation to pick it up from that earlier stage in fear that I'll just get that same black screen.



What emulator are you using? I remember having those problems with epsxe 1.6 and never again with 1.7. Last time I played went smooth.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Garnet > Eiko ( and not DAGGER DAMMIT!) 
Doomsday is probably the most annoying part of him ( along with that debuffing crap he does) but with a party of Zidane,Vivi,Garnet and Stiener he went downhill in matter of attacks,really.
Those double casting flares + shocks  and if i wanted free heal i just casted doomsday on myself everyone healing for full and the boss taking dmg :/


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

I find the best party set ups are 
Zidane, freya, garnet and Eiko - This team is best if you've not done friendly enemies but have killed Hades
Zidane Eiko Quina Garnet - This team is best if you've done neither
Zidane, Freya, vivi, Garnet - Best if you've done both.
Zidane, Eiko, Steiner, Quina - If you've done friendly enemies but not killed hades


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Garnet's only better than Eiko when you get Ark and even then Eiko's the far more reliable healer.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Besides the fact that Eiko is annoying and her animation sucks :S
i prefer Garnets summons +white magic more  as overall but thats me i guess ( Bahamut odin are too much to skip for Madeen :/ )
I find Freya good at early game but later she quite falls behind steiner ( in raw power) .
Same goes with Quina, she is beast when you need to powerlvl at Gizamalukes peak with her limit glove +white wind etc but later on i hate her RNG dmg even with gastro fork :S

Only thing i wanted to get in the game BADLY was beatrix for the rest of the game, she is just too awesome


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

If you got the 9999's skills it's really pointless beyond preference though and Freya's the easiest to get that for.

Edit: And Eiko is not annoying


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

I hate when she misses ( it takes ages) also her flute animation is good but still funny ( wont even comment o long range weapons ) 
Only good about her is the trance mode


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitch please Least she don't go mute for a fucking long time


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Besides the fact that Eiko is annoying and her animation sucks :S
> i prefer Garnets summons +white magic more  as overall but thats me i guess ( Bahamut odin are too much to skip for Madeen :/ )
> I find Freya good at early game but later she quite falls behind steiner ( in raw power) .
> Same goes with Quina, she is beast when you need to powerlvl at Gizamalukes peak with her limit glove +white wind etc but later on i hate her RNG dmg even with gastro fork :S
> ...



Fuck yes I wanted Beatrix, sucks she couldn't be in the party, I really loved her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

What have I done?


----------



## Deimos (Sep 9, 2011)

Use a gameshark for Beatrix.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

I just want to say don't be hatin' on Eiko's animations. I love her Flute weapons.

And really, I don't much care for FFIX's gameplay. Dunno what it is...maybe the slowness and the fact Trance blows. Either way, the story and music are the only real reasons I play it.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bitch please Least she don't go mute for a fucking long time


O RLY? how about im a 6 years naked wanna be fairy trying to fight and win against Kuja...
Should i even mention she failed to deliver her love letter properly? 


Natsume Shiki said:


> Fuck yes I wanted Beatrix, sucks she couldn't be in the party, I really loved her


Man her animation was perfect, DAT Save the Queen was too epic,should i mention her white magic and SEIKEN?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 9, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> O RLY? how about im a 6 years naked wanna be fairy trying to fight and win against Kuja...
> Should i even mention she failed to deliver her love letter properly?
> 
> Man her animation was perfect, DAT Save the Queen was too epic,should i mention her white magic and SEIKEN?



I agree, when I first fought her she was really easy, but once she used climhazzard or something like that she raped me D;

Damn.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 9, 2011)

Bitches best not be hatin Eiko


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

True fact ... Sarah>eiko!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Eiko is sexiest.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> 3 Minutes doesn't even get you into the main plot


Shit, 10 hours don't even get you into the main plot.

Boring as fuck.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

what's with this IX hate?  That game was my gateway FF.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit, 10 hours don't even get you into the main plot.
> 
> Boring as fuck.



Still better than 7 and its overrated cast of shallow characters and the most disappointing villain in the series( baring ff 13's  )


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what's with this IX hate?  That game was my gateway FF.


I don't hate FFIX. Its just extremely boring as hell. Fights take forever, cast is a bit dull, and I still don't know wtf is going on after 10 hours in. Also, this whole chibi, super deformed shit going on here is creepy.



Disaresta said:


> Still better than 7 and its overrated cast of shallow characters and the most disappointing villain in the series( baring ff 13's  )


Barthandelus is a beast. 

Only thing FFIX has on FFVII is that it has better graphics, whoms advantage is nullified considering that every character is super deformed. Its fucking creepy.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Only thing FFIX has on FFVII is that it has better graphics,


and a better story, characters, music and world.
FFIX is Godly


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

FFIX is one of my favorites, I just don't wanna play it right now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

I've been on disc 2 of IX for 3 years now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

FFIX has a much better villain than VII.

In fact, IX has the best FF Villain.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

3rd disc was probably my favorite for IX if I remember correctly.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

Really? I heard the final boss just shows up out of nowhere and really wasn't in the game. Not that I would know.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX has a much better villain than VII.
> 
> In fact, IX has the best FF Villain.



I thought FFIX is generally considered to have a shitty villain like FFXII and FFIII and shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Really? I heard the final boss just shows up out of nowhere and really wasn't in the game. Not that I would know.



Necros was just thrown to us from left field. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought FFIX is generally considered to have a shitty villain like FFXII and FFIII and shit.



Hey now. Dr. Cid (one of the major villains from XII) is generally regarded as the first or second best character in the game.

Maybe you meant XIII?

And for the not completely superficial, Kuja is usually seen as one of the best villains due to his superb characterization that made him both sympathetic and yet still monstrous.

He is one of like, 2 villains in the series with a decent motivation after all.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought FFIX is generally considered to have a shitty villain like FFXII and FFIII and shit.



Everyone loves the manwhore that is Kuja.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

I've asked this before but does he actually wear a thong like YT users claim?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't hate FFIX. Its just extremely boring as hell. Fights take forever, cast is a bit dull, and I still don't know wtf is going on after 10 hours in. Also, this whole chibi, super deformed shit going on here is creepy.
> 
> 
> Barthandelus is a beast.
> ...


So the lego characters from ff7 aint creepy,nice to hear.
Barthandelus is ajoke along with orphan, should i comment that 1 highwing is more than enough for them ?



Esura said:


> I thought FFIX is generally considered to have a shitty villain like FFXII and FFIII and shit.


Final Fantasy IX got ( for me) arguable the best story,music and overall atmosphere/character development.
Kuja is one of my favorite villain out there ( even tho kefka will be always #1) and Necron is badass even tho he came up as random lol.

If you play FFIX  with all the side quests and try to get everything you can as fast it is possible it is extremely rewarding.
Doing all the treasure hunts just to reveal the 4  armed man name  made me feel awesome XD


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey now. Dr. Cid (one of the major villains from XII) is generally regarded as the first or second best character in the game.
> 
> Maybe you meant XIII?
> 
> ...



Nope, I meant FFXII. Although FFXIII's Barthandelus is ragged on quite a bit as well, FFXII is one of those FF's constantly derided for having an extremely shitty villain besides FFII, FFIII, and FFV and FFIX, although that's probably mostly due to Kuja's appearance. I've seen no one regard any antagonist in FFXII positively, not even fans of the game until now. At least Barthandelus looks cool and creepy.



Aji Tae said:


> Everyone loves the manwhore that is Kuja.


He is kind of lame looking.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura, watch him cast Ultima and destroying solo a Planet and then tell me about lame looking


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

You should check around more than Esura. When FFXIi was recommended to me  a few people did it on the basis of it having the most awesome and manly Cid yet. 

Since I've played it I've seen several Let's Players who constantly note Cid as one of the best things abOUT THE GAME.

He has excellent voice-acting, a powerful role in the story, a giant magic gatling gun and...well, he's a Cid.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Ain't that far. Doubt it would redeem him though. I just can't take him seriously walking around in manthongs.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You should check around more than Esura. When FFXIi was recommended to me  a few people did it on the basis of it having the most awesome and manly Cid yet.
> 
> Since I've played it I've seen several Let's Players who constantly note Cid as one of the best things abpit tje ga,e/
> 
> He has excellent voice-acting, a powerful role in the story, a giant magic gatling gun and...well, he's a Cid.



I only got half way through FFXII before quitting so I dunno (I think Balthier revealing his Judge origins was halfway right?), but Cid must do something drastic because the scenes I saw of him made him look lame as fuck. Vayne is lame as fuck too, lamer than a two bit prostitute.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

And oh yeah. Gabranth  - the first choice to represent XII in Dissidia - is a villain.

A damn good one. Best character in the game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

I only like Gabranth because he is a judge, and judges are cool looking. Flat as a character from what I played.


----------



## Deimos (Sep 9, 2011)

Balthier is an awesome character. Gabranth looks awesome in his armor but I don't remember me liking him that much. Vayne was okay in terms of personality but he was ugly (not the good type of ugly for a villain, more like the gay type of ugly).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 9, 2011)

Well that's your skewed perspective than. Shoulda finished the second greatest FF.

Gabranth also has an amazing English voice. In fact, FFXII had a wonderful cast.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

I just can't really explain it, but I despise almost every single thing about FFXII...I really do. Its probably second as my least favorite JRPG ever. Dragon Quarters is probably my most hated JRPG though.

I don't think I'll ever finish FFXII personally.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> I only got half way through FFXII before quitting so I dunno (I think Balthier revealing his Judge origins was halfway right?), but Cid must do something drastic because the scenes I saw of him made him look lame as fuck. Vayne is lame as fuck too, lamer than a two bit prostitute.



XII didn't seem very memorable to me. Nothing in that game really grabbed me that should make me remember it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I never finished FFXII either despite trying to replay it again and again on emulators and shit.


----------



## Deimos (Sep 9, 2011)

I liked it a lot. It's my second favorite even though I only finished it 3 times.


----------



## Esura (Sep 9, 2011)

You can have my copy. Its damn near in pristine condition because I hardly play it anymore. I keep it seperate from my quality PS2 games. I put FFXII with my 50 Cent Bulletproof and those PSP GTA games and Dragon Quarters.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember kinda liking it. Kinda.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never finished FFXII either despite trying to replay it again and again on emulators and shit.



Well I did finish it but I was not satisfied.

By the way CMX, wheres my brutally murdered moogle pic?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

One thing for sure about FF XII Balthier is the best XP dmg tool,Fran is <3 and Ashe is OP


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well I did finish it but I was not satisfied.
> 
> By the way CMX, wheres my brutally murdered moogle pic?



Haven't gotten around to it. 

Given that today's really slow at work I could make one though. :33


I drew it. With my pen. On a sticky note pad.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

ohh man this is too epic


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Fuckin' moogle got served.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

Totally deserved it too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Haven't gotten around to it.
> 
> Given that today's really slow at work I could make one though. :33
> 
> ...



Fucking win.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

Oglops still rock it unmolested


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

How dare that Moogle encroach on Ultros's territory? Everyone knows he's the only cute and cuddly thing allowed in Final Fantasy VI. It's why all the Moogles in that game have a problem with _not eating every damn thing in front of them_.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

I think Steiner disagrees


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oglops still rock it unmolested



Is that a challenge?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

How will ultros find Oglops tho, timewrap?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

You must not have read my Unifying Ultros Theory of Everything.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You must not have read my Unifying Ultros Theory of Everything.



...You need a hobby. Ultros is clearly destroying your mind.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

The funny thing is I never played the FF game Ultros was in


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> The funny thing is I never played the FF game Ultros was in



GTFO this thread. _*RIGHT NOW.*_


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> and a better story, characters, music and world.
> FFIX is Godly



yet VII is still more popular be it the right reasons or wrong.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey now. Dr. Cid (one of the major villains from XII) is generally regarded as the first or second best character in the game.
> 
> Maybe you meant XIII?
> 
> ...



Kuja seemed to have inferiority complex to me when he discovered the truth. who was the other villain with a decent motivation?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Oglops still rock it unmolested





Preemptive strike on Chocobos.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Kuja seemed to have inferiority complex to me when he discovered the truth. who was the other villain with a decent motivation?



Sephiroth kinda wanted to just destroy ShinRa for making his entire life a lie, for making him believe he was something that he wasn't and for breeding him soley as a weapon for their use without any interest at all in how it affected him. That was before he got an Oedipus Complex and moved onto the crazy "sail the cosmos with this planet as my vessel, just as Mother did long ago" plan.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

looks like the oglops are partying on Ultros


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Sephiroth kinda wanted to just destroy ShinRa for making his entire life a lie, for making him believe he was something that he wasn't and for breeding him soley as a weapon for their use without any interest at all in how it affected him. That was before he got an Oedipus Complex and moved onto the crazy "sail the cosmos with this planet as my vessel, just as Mother did long ago" plan.



Before he discovered the truth he kinda wanted to destroy shinra? I never picked up that vibe from the flashback, must have been from Crisis Core. I thought he only wanted to destroy him after putting the pieces together from the mission. Though why they would send him there with the potential of him discovering that I now realize was pretty stupid of shinra.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

zenieth said:


> looks like the oglops are partying on Ultros



Nah, he's eating them. Takin' his time, savoring the flavors.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

lol poor chocobos got drawn into this...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2011)

looks more like he's sweating and they're party on his body

like he's scared of them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Well I drew it, I should know what's going on.  You just hatin' on my mad skills.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

and why oglops? does Ultros truly have no taste buds?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Imagine ultros having Sephiroth for a breakfast for example


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Impossible, Seph would be having squid for dinner if Ultros even looked at him funny.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

I wonder what Sephiroth will do if Noctis gave him the finger


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Impossible, Seph would be having squid for dinner if Ultros even looked at him funny.


 Octopus Slash anyone?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> I wonder what Sephiroth will do if Noctis gave him the finger



burn his hometown down. He has done this before.



LivingHitokiri said:


> Octopus Slash anyone?



No thank you.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

Didnt Zack and Sephiroth use the similar Attack in FF CC ?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> burn his hometown down. He has done this before.



I don't think Noctis's Kingdom is as small as Nibelhiem


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 9, 2011)

Sephiroth is on Ultros's hitlist now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 9, 2011)

Does not mean it can not burn.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Does not mean it can not burn.



Fine but then Noctis will cast 1000 Desus on your ass 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkVYHUMCCwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

how many years has it been since Versus XIII was announced? i think i like, heard of it last year, lol.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah, let Versus get released first then i will gladly accept any punishment :/


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

Versus started dev around 2001, It was officially revealed at 2006. And now we are still waiting


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Fine but then Noctis will cast 1000 Desus on your ass
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkVYHUMCCwc[/YOUTUBE]



Only my love for anime allowed me to watch that with my sanity in check. Who ever did this is pure evil.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Versus started dev around 2001, It was officially revealed at 2006. And now we are still waiting



well, this is ... .




they better make the game a good one. like seriously. i don't want to keep hearing things like, "characters that will stand out in the series" either, considering they've already used something along that with both Stella & Noctis. 


but i'm sure Prompto is perfect.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

I will so lol if the game comes out with Ps4


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

i think my reign of video game consoles ends here with the PS3/360 generation . my family would disown me if i got another system.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 9, 2011)

Your family sounds shitty.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 9, 2011)

nah they're just being asian .


----------



## Velocity (Sep 9, 2011)

Really, Versus XIII is likely being aimed as the swansong for the PS3. They'll want a game they spent so long making to be given undivided attention, so I'd be surprised to see it come out before the PS4 comes out.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Really, Versus XIII is likely being aimed as the swansong for the PS3. They'll want a game they spent so long making to be given undivided attention, so I'd be surprised to see it come out before the PS4 comes out.



Really? I would be surprised if it came over the PS4. SE really wants Type 0 and FFXIII-2 out of the way before Versus can come out. Possible reason is because they don't want to show Versus much during FFXIII-2's and Type 0's spotlight, thinking that Versus would take the hype from those games. 
I expect to see Info about Versus shoot up after XIII-2 is released.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

^

Well I would not be so sure about that, specially considering that freaking Square Enix just registered a domain for Final Fantasy XIII-3.



So who wanna bet this will come out before Versus?

Oh and before I forget...

*F*CKING FINAL FANTASY XIII-3!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!*


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 9, 2011)

What the hell...


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> ^
> 
> Well I would not be so sure about that, specially considering that freaking Square Enix just registered a domain for Final Fantasy XIII-3.
> 
> ...




Doubt they would hold Versus off for a third time. Square Enix knows better than that 

Plus Versus is near completion considering it already reached Production stage. Before I could understand that XIII-2 would be developed while Versus was in pre-production stage, but releasing XIII-3 before Versus at the stage it is in would be a completely idiotic move.

Versus will get released after XIII-2 and thats my final bet.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh sure, I was mostly kidding about this being released before Versus, but considering that they can potentialy re-use assets from XIII and XIII-2 to make XIII-3, they could very well have the game ready for the holidays of next year, since XIII-2 itself was a very quick job.

And knowing Square releasing a cheap game that is mostly recycled stuff would be likely to happen before finishing an actual new game made from scratch (Versus)

It all depends how far from competition Versus is, if its less than a year from done, I bet it will come out first, but if its more than a year from being ready, I can see them pushing XIII-3 first and pushing Versus yet again another year back.

This is Square Enix after all.

also...

*F*CKING FINAL FANTASY XIII-3!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!*


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 9, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> Oh sure, I was mostly kidding about this being released before Versus, but considering that they can potentialy re-use assets from XIII and XIII-2 to make XIII-3, they could very well have the game ready for the holidays of next year, since XIII-2 itself was a very quick job.
> 
> And knowing Square releasing a cheap game that is mostly recycled stuff would be likely to happen before finishing an actual new game made from scratch (Versus)
> 
> ...



I don't see it happening. Even if they reuse content from FFXIII & FFXIII-2, I can see Versus finishing production stage and ready to release once FFXIII-3 (Assuming they can make it within a year) will already be done preproduction and ready for Production stage. It's not likely that Square Enix will push back Versus for a third time considering they had already seen the public's response for Versus's inexistence. I doubt they will keep Versus in the shadows, when Nomura is putting the final touches on Versus and ready to release within the year. 

Plus, I give two shiits on XIII-3 and I pity Square Enix on how they are milking  the XIII story and just kicking themselves in the ass to shit out more cash.


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 9, 2011)

Again, both XIII-2 and XIII-3 are quickly made games that re-use assets they already have done for XIII, Versus is a new game with completely new assets that was announced around 6 years ago, and we all know just how slow SE is when it comes to HD RPGs.

XIII-2 was announced early this year, and will come out this year in japan, so XIII-3 could very possibly come out around the holidays of next year. (which is when I suspect Versus XIII would be released)

So if Versus XIII is not ready for release withing the next year, then SE will release XIII-3 as their next Holiday big title.

So it all depends on how REALLY far in development Versus is, not much to say aside that.

What I find funny is that people were very angry when they heard that "enough content to make another game" had to be cut form the original FFXIII.

Well now we are getting not 1... but 2 games from that content! 

*F*CKING FINAL FANTASY XIII-3!!!!

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!*

(Okay last time I do this, promise)


----------



## The810kid (Sep 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Shit, 10 hours don't even get you into the main plot.
> 
> Boring as fuck.



Esura when it comes to FFX, VII and XIII were here we see eye to eye but I just can't back you up with the FFIX disrepsect objectivley speaking its the best FF this coming from a guy whose first FF was VII and its still my favorite FF today. You are correct about it taking time to get itno the main plot of FFIX I'd say half way through disk 2 sounds about right but the build up was done well with it unlike how Ultimecia,the oprhange backstory, time Compression was done out of nowhere


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 9, 2011)

VII is mediocre tier

IV, VI and IX the best

XII is alright too bad the final boss is an cake walk


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> VII is mediocre tier
> 
> IV, VI and IX the best
> 
> XII is alright too bad the final boss is an cake walk



I politefully disagree about VII good sir agree with you about IX and never played IV. played VI and it was fun but I still don't get the hype it gets maybe because I played 3d FF's first.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Esura when it comes to FFX, VII and XIII were here we see eye to eye but I just can't back you up with the FFIX disrepsect objectivley speaking its the best FF this coming from a guy whose first FF was VII and its still my favorite FF today. You are correct about it taking time to get itno the main plot of FFIX I'd say half way through disk 2 sounds about right but the build up was done well with it unlike how Ultimecia,the oprhange backstory, time Compression was done out of nowhere



Ultimecia wasn't out of nowhere. the other 2 not so much.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Ultimecia wasn't out of nowhere. the other 2 not so much.



well maybe ouit of nowhere wasn' the best explannation of my complaints about the character. Lets me rephrase that and say not explained with enough depth, development, pacing and backstory. I actually would have like if Edea had just have turned evil through some sequence of events rahter than being possessed. The Ultimecia thing could have been even did better if she was from the future but in there time controllign other sorceresses of the current time for a less complicated goal. Something as simple as changing an event in time like Ellone trying to do. Just my two cents.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah the whole "we grew up in an orphanage" thing was awful


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

8 and 12 have the exact same problems.

And they both stem from the exact same reasons.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Yeah the whole "we grew up in an orphanage" thing was awful



An attempt to give all the characters some type of development. I mean I love FFVIII but really they had to be that lazy maybe it could be recognized with out dispute as one of the better FF's if they'd given thee characters more depth.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 8 and 12 have the exact same problems.
> 
> And they both stem from the exact same reasons.



what the character development and half baked ideas?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> what the character development and half baked ideas?



Character development
Half baked Ideas
Gameplay that had potential but was lost somewhere along the line.

And they all stem from the same problem. 8 and 12 were attempts to do something completely different with the main series. 

They both had executive meddling.

They both had ideas thought up by someone who either wasn't even on the project team or left before the game was finished.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

I can only imagine how much better XII would have been if Matsuno stayed on board


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Character development
> Half baked Ideas
> Gameplay that had potential but was lost somewhere along the line.
> 
> ...



you have a point although despite the flaws in VIII its probably one of the FF's I've replayed the most and has a special place in my heart. FFXII not so much although it was far form a bad game it just didn't have a FF feel to it. My biggest gripe with XII was that I had no interest in the characters. I didn't feel close to that party. They didn't make me feel much. Most FF games have characters that make me feel some emotion but XII not so much. Another issue I had was the music it just didn't create proper suspense to me.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Yeah the whole "we grew up in an orphanage" thing was awful



I didn't really care what shit they pulled in the story. I liked VIII for the fun junction system and I loved the setting.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

FF8's junction system was beautiful.

But it was so so so broken


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

3000+HP before leaving for Timber?

Oh hell yes


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF8's junction system was beautiful.
> 
> But it was so so so broken



you mean the system that ignored leveling and equipment yes very broken indeed.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Beating the final boss with only draw and items. Like a Boss.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Triple Triad is still the best minigame IMO

Fuck Tetra Master and Blitzball


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> you mean the system that ignored leveling and equipment yes very broken indeed.



Junction system on its own is good, when implemented with the leveling system and the GFs is when it gets unbelievably broken.

I never saw Equipment as a neccesity for an RPG but scaling levels was and still is pure and utter bullshit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Triple Triad is still the best minigame IMO
> 
> Fuck Tretra Master and Blitzball



Idk man, Blitzball is pretty beast.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Triple Triad is still the best minigame IMO
> 
> Fuck Tretra Master and Blitzball



Triple Triad was superior to Tetra master but Blitzball just gets down right addictive if you make your team a force. Oh and you forgot Chocobo Hot and Cold.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Beating the final boss with only draw and items. Like a Boss.



I don't think I ever unlocked my ability to draw in Ultimecia's castle.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Draw really is uneccesary once you master TT and the card ability.

Which broke the game even more.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> I don't think I ever unlocked my ability to draw in Ultimecia's castle.



It was the only thing I had when I went to fight Ultimecia because I was being impatient.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Draw really is uneccesary once you master TT and the card ability.
> 
> Which broke the game even more.



tell that to spoony.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

If there's one thing I'll give FF8 it was a beautiful game and Ultimecia's castle was and I still consider it to be the most stunning final dungeon.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Exactly, if there's one thing VIII did right it was the setting.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

I still have yet to see anything like Balamb Garden in any other media.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Esura when it comes to FFX, VII and XIII were here we see eye to eye but I just can't back you up with the FFIX disrepsect *objectivley speaking its the best FF* this coming from a guy whose first FF was VII and its still my favorite FF today. You are correct about it taking time to get itno the main plot of FFIX I'd say half way through disk 2 sounds about right but the build up was done well with it unlike how Ultimecia,the oprhange backstory, time Compression was done out of nowhere



Did you seriously write that?

No its not objectively the best FF game, at all. You may feel its the best, thats cool, I feel FFXII to be the worse FF ever but I can't really say its the worse FF "objectively speaking" either.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

skipping over Esura's BS, I'd want FF8 in HD if only for scenes like this.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *skipping over Esura's BS*, I'd want FF8 in HD if only for scenes like this.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey, I don't mind another FFXIII personally, but I hope they wait until Versus XIII XV and KH3 is released.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Nomura doesn't even fucking know what he's doing anymore with KH.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

Lets hope that means it never gets released


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

....ff...XIII.....3!?!?!?!

You gotta be fucking kidding me. what happened to there crystalis project bullshit!? I am liking XIII less and less now. Stupid ass squeenix does not know what it is doing even more so.


----------



## Satou (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol, XIII-3.  Is the pre-order of XIII-2 so incredibly high that a third part is now considered?  Guess I'll look into it some more to see what's up.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol XIII-3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 10, 2011)

lol XIII in general


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

FFXIII-3 you will play with an older Dajh Katzroy with the fully grown Chocobo chick.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-3 *you will play* with an older Dajh Katzroy with the fully grown Chocobo chick.



I don't think so.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-3 you will play with an older Dajh Katzroy with the fully grown Chocobo chick.



No it's advent children with QTE's.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXIII-3 you will play with an older Dajh Katzroy with the fully grown Chocobo chick.



Oh boy 

Faster than Versus I must say


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

They keep pushing versus back which pushes KHIII back...I do not want to hear any justification for this.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

People want more XIII. So no versus or KH for you until Square is done milking


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

The justification is that Nomura is uncertain on how to make KH even more convoluted and pretentious.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The justification is that Nomura is uncertain on how to make KH even more convoluted and pretentious.



Nano machines.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Didn't they already do that in Dream Drop Distance?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nano machines.


Metal gear.... it cant be..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> People want more XIII. So no versus or KH for you until Square is done milking








zenieth said:


> The justification is that Nomura is uncertain on how to make KH even more convoluted and pretentious.



because jackasses keep buying his KH spinoffs. He can actually justify that...BUT THAT MAKES ME EVEN MADDER!



LivingHitokiri said:


> Metal gear.... it cant be..



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9XOSzVb0O0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I'm a little interested in a FFXIII-3, although that depends on how FFXIII-2 is. So far, FFXIII-2 sounds like a grand contender for GOTY next year personally. Only thing I'm not liking about FFXIII-2 so far is that it seems like we are stuck playing with just Serah and Noel and some random monsters with a little bit of Lightning on the side.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


Smh....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, I'm a little interested in a FFXIII-3, although that depends on how FFXIII-2 is. So far, FFXIII-2 sounds like a grand contender for GOTY next year personally. Only thing I'm not liking about FFXIII-2 so far is that it seems like we are stuck playing with just Serah and Noel and some random monsters with a little bit of Lightning on the side.



depends on what it goes up against. what are next year's games looking like? If it is any of the other big titles you can forget it getting GOTY. Squeenix is pissing fans off.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Mass Effect 3 next year, and Darksiders 2. I'll probably just end up ignoring XIII-2's existence.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm personally happy that SE has even considered a trilogy of one of their FF games. It can be kinda boring with all these FF games just calling it one and done. Its an aggressive move and I like that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> I'm personally happy that SE has even considered a trilogy of one of their FF games. It can be kinda boring with all these FF games just calling it one and done. Its an aggressive move and I like that.



They could not have picked....a better game in their series? Not all of them are final. some could be continued for another 2 games...they blew their chance with VII...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 10, 2011)

It is a trilogy that nobody wants...But hey who knows maybe this project "trilogy" might work.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> They could not have picked....a better game in their series? Not all of them are final. some could be continued for another 2 games...they blew their chance with VII...



Well XIII was the first FF to go on a next-gen system and at this point I doubt they're even considering remaking any other FF. So it was clearly an easy choice to make from their point of view.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is a trilogy that nobody wants...But hey who knows maybe this project "trilogy" might work.



I stopped probably not even hald way through the first XIII...thats not good in my eyes. Granted I can not play it currently anyway thanks to my PS3 being...out of commission.



Murakazu said:


> Well XIII was the first FF to go on a next-gen system and at this point I doubt they're even considering remaking any other FF. So it was clearly an easy choice to make from their point of view.



Yet I thought they were suppose to be Fabula Nova Crystallis project. Agito got scrapped and turned into type 0 and versus....is I am almost resigned to think never coming out. Now they are trying to save it with a trillogy based off XIII...they better start to heavily consider remaking something....It would not really cost them much unless they add some bonuses or something new....or change the story line?

Either way...better then this crappy trilogy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I stopped probably not even hald way through the first XIII...thats not good in my eyes. Granted I can not play it currently anyway thanks to my PS3 being...out of commission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I have no qualms about a XIII trilogy since I like it so I say bring it on. Its the people that don't like it that will be more pissed than me so....

Sucks about your PS3. Getting a new one any time soon?


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I stopped probably not even hald way through the first XIII...thats not good in my eyes. Granted I can not play it currently anyway thanks to my PS3 being...out of commission.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The time they would spend remaking any pre-FFX FF game in HD is time they could spend making a new FF or KH, unless they do remakes on the Vita or something, which is acceptable imo. Remaking any PS1 FF game in HD is almost like making a brand new game.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I stopped probably not even hald way through the first XIII...thats not good in my eyes. Granted I can not play it currently anyway thanks to my *PS3 being...out of commission*.



Having just gotten one myself I'm stressing on making mine last. I've limited my self down to 2-3 hours a day 

(anyone know the common life span. The only people that ever bother to post about it online are people bitching about it dieing after 2 years)


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

My PS3 has been fine for the past 5 years.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

The worst part about all this Versus business? Xenoblade Chronicles will still be better, even if Nomura spends ten years making it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

That remains to be seen.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The worst part about all this Versus business? Xenoblade Chronicles will still be better, *even if Nomura spends ten years making it.*



He pretty much has.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> My PS3 has been fine for the past 5 years.



This seems to be the consensus of people who take care of there stuff.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He pretty much has.



The real question is whether he has spent five game's worth of money on developing it. If he has, the game will be a commercial failure. It won't sell as well as FFXIII did because it's a console exclusive and it would have cost five times as much to make so Square Enix would need around the region of 15~25 million sales to make a profit.

I'm not even sure if it's possible for them to make a world as big as Xenoblade's, let alone one as full with stuff to do. I mean, Kitase was pretty clear that it would cost far too much in time and money just to have added towns to FFXIII. People are really a bit... Optimistic... If they think Nomura can wiggle his finger and overcome all the limitations that made FFXIII what it was (and what it wasn't).

The guy is a character designer - he's not exactly Miyamoto.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The real question is whether he has spent five game's worth of money on developing it. If he has, the game will be a commercial failure. It won't sell as well as FFXIII did because it's a console exclusive and it would have cost five times as much to make so Square Enix would need around the region of 15~25 million sales to make a profit.
> 
> *I'm not even sure if it's possible for them to make a world as big as Xenoblade's, let alone one as full with stuff to do. I mean, Kitase was pretty clear that it would cost far too much in time and money just to have added towns to FFXIII. People are really a bit... Optimistic... If they think Nomura can wiggle his finger and overcome all the limitations that made FFXIII what it was (and what it wasn't).
> *
> The guy is a character designer - he's not exactly Miyamoto.



I'm sure they can pull it off. Its not like all of Square's talent just up and left. Also, its already been stated that Nomura is designing Versus XIII as open as possible. Hell, from what Noctis stated, you can drive cars and shit.

Actual development on Versus XIII has only started just a few years ago too, at least if we go by recent reports. Previous attempts on development was halted because of FFXIII I believe.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

I think you underestimate the cost of game development. Just planning it costs and development is crazy expensive, going past 2 years is ridiculous money. I figure that they might not care about turning a profit with it because they are already doing that with all their spin-offs and smaller games. The game might just be like a present to the fans.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Square definitely care about cost reduction and profit hence you see the milking of the FFXII-2 which is a clone of XIII with just couple of additions( imagine it like a new map created in map editor with the base structure already made)
Nomura is a designer he got not much sayings about the production  and may be famous be he is not Sakaguchi or Miyamoto.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah probably, but then the only future I see for VersusXIII is a big fat flop.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

just imagine the rage of fans if they cancel Versus....


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> just imagine the rage of fans if they cancel Versus....



In before...


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 10, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Square definitely care about cost reduction and profit hence you see the milking of the FFXII-2 which is a clone of XIII with just couple of additions( imagine it like a new map created in map editor with the base structure already made)
> Nomura is a designer he got not much sayings about the production  and may be famous be he is not Sakaguchi or Miyamoto.



Are people still wanking Miyamoto. What's the last good game Miyamoto made pikmin 2?


----------



## Satou (Sep 10, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> just imagine the rage of fans if they cancel Versus....



Quite large as I know quite a number of people anticipated Versus more than XIII.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Are people still wanking Miyamoto. What's the last good game Miyamoto made pikmin 2?



That's like asking, is the sky still blue


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Well not in Epic level as Sakaguchi in story/game but as in importance about the production etc.
Miyamoto will make sure the game sells like hell,otherwise he wont bother with it or the cost will be low.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 10, 2011)

Well I just one shot Ozma. Didn't get Game overd by him =/

So, I'm confused... People have said he was a very difficult boss in FF but I swimmed through his fight just fine


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I think you underestimate the cost of game development. Just planning it costs and development is crazy expensive, going past 2 years is ridiculous money. I figure that they might not care about turning a profit with it because they are already doing that with all their spin-offs and smaller games. The game might just be like a present to the fans.



The easiest way to put it into perspective is this... The average PS3 game costs about ?10 million to make before advertising or even production. That's near on $15 million, for you Yanks. The _average_ game. The AAA games, as people would call them, obviously cost considerably more. If up to twice that much wasn't enough for the guys at Square Enix to add a few towns and cities to FFXIII, then how much exactly do you think Nomura would have to beg for to add an entire world to explore in Versus?

I'd be surprised if he wasn't making all these Kingdom Hearts spin offs just to pay for the game.

As LivingHitokiri said, this guy isn't Miyamoto. He isn't some legendary gaming god that revolutionised multiple genres and still actively helps development of new titles almost 30 years later. Whether you think it's Miyamoto wank or not, the guy changed the market for the better and pretty much every game in the last 25~30 years is a direct result of his work. I don't think there's a single game out there that wasn't influenced by Miyamoto's games, or influenced by a game that was influenced by them.

So because Nomura is no Miyamoto, he can't just click his fingers and say "I need ?30 million to make this game, but don't worry 'cause I guarantee it'll sell a copy for every ?1 you give me". Nobody would believe him and nobody would trust him with that kind of money, either.

I'd really scale back the expectations.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 10, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Well I just one shot Ozma. Didn't get Game overd by him =/
> 
> So, I'm confused... People have said he was a very difficult boss in FF but I swimmed through his fight just fine



One shot ozma...

The damage meter don't go that high bro.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 10, 2011)

You can't one shot Ozma, max damage is 9999.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 10, 2011)

One shot as in one try to take him out. First try, no game overs


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The easiest way to put it into perspective is this... The average PS3 game costs about ?10 million to make before advertising or even production. That's near on $15 million, for you Yanks. The _average_ game. The AAA games, as people would call them, obviously cost considerably more. If up to twice that much wasn't enough for the guys at Square Enix to add a few towns and cities to FFXIII, then how much exactly do you think Nomura would have to beg for to add an entire world to explore in Versus?
> 
> I'd be surprised if he wasn't making all these Kingdom Hearts spin offs just to pay for the game.
> 
> ...



I know what a pound is. I actually went to Britain when they were twice the worth of a dollar, so expensive. Anyway, sounds about right. Though, slight Miyamoto wank, slight.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 10, 2011)

It wouldn't kill square-enix to stop pushing these 90 trillion polygon games down our throat and just develop good shit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> It wouldn't kill square-enix to stop pushing these 90 trillion polygon games down our throat and just develop good shit.



But they're so pretty


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I know what a pound is. I actually went to Britain when they were twice the worth of a dollar, so expensive. Anyway, sounds about right. Though, slight Miyamoto wank, slight.



Super Mario 64, the three Super Mario Bros. NES games, Super Mario World and NEW Super Mario Bros. all sold between 10 million and 40 million copies. He can make games that sell tens of millions of copies without spending tens of millions to make them.

So if anything, I'm probably insulting the guy by comparing him to Nomura.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

You could almost say the same for Call of Duty.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You could almost say the same for Call of Duty.



If sales = quality then CoD is the greatest game series ever made, bar none. Thank god it doesn't....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm just saying.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm just saying.



I was agreeing


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You could almost say the same for Call of Duty.



Not really. Call of Duty is a series spanning sixteen games over seven years where each game is basically identical but merely set in a different location, which is the very definition of milking, while Mario is a series spanning thirteen games over twenty six years where each game at least experiments with new gameplay mechanics. Plus the whole of the Call of Duty franchise hasn't even outsold the first two Super Mario Bros. games together.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Not really. Call of Duty is a series spanning sixteen games over seven years where each game is basically identical but merely set in a different location, which is the very definition of milking, while Mario is a series spanning thirteen games over twenty six years where each game at least experiments with new gameplay mechanics. Plus the whole of the Call of Duty franchise *hasn't even outsold the first two Super Mario Bros. games together.*



I hope your joking, black ops has sold 1 billion+


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Not really. Call of Duty is a series spanning sixteen games over seven years where each game is basically identical but merely set in a different location, which is the very definition of milking, while Mario is a series spanning thirteen games over twenty six years where each game at least experiments with new gameplay mechanics. Plus the whole of the Call of Duty franchise hasn't even outsold the first two Super Mario Bros. games together.



Mario is a name everyone knows. Plus you said it, twenty six years versus seven. And its not like CoD has 3 times as many games.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2011)

what's wrong with call of duty? i don't really like having to buy games that are pretty identical to one another either ... another factor could be because of fads & whatnot. usually i go out to buy the next COD game because I want to play with my friends who are going to buy the new one.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *what's wrong with call of duty*? i don't really like having to buy games that are pretty identical to one another either ... another factor could be because of fads & whatnot. usually i go out to buy the next COD game because I want to play with my friends who are going to buy the new one.



Nothing, but some people will jump through hoops to downplay its success, while talking up other games success.

If something being successful and identical is a bad thing. Then please, proceed to bash Pokemon into the ground.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I hope your joking, black ops has sold 1 billion+



It hasn't even sold as well as Modern Warfare 2, so how did it sell a billion copies? 



Gnome said:


> Mario is a name everyone knows. Plus you said it, twenty six years versus seven. And its not like CoD has 3 times as many games.



No, but it does have three games more and that's counting a Mario game that isn't even out yet. So the quality speaks for itself.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

Soooo. What was this thread about again?


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 10, 2011)

I think the problem people have with the COD series is not so much that the games are so similar, but that they are released in an annual basis.

This year we have Modern Warfare 3, and next year we will have MW4 or Black Ops 2 or something like that, is really necessary to release the games so quickly? do we really need a COD game every year?

Even Pokemon doesn't release a new main entry in a good 3-4 years between each others. (with the occasional remake in between)

But yeah... what about that Final Fantasy huh...?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Soooo. What was this thread about again?



Final Fantasy. No CoD allowed.

So... To bring it back to the norm...

Is there any hope for an Final Fantasy Type 0 release for the U.S?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 10, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I hope your joking, black ops has sold 1 billion+


If you're talking about money then yes ,copies no way in freaking hell it did that good and im sure Aji Tae talks about copies.


back on FF:
I hope Type o comes outside Japan but i highly doubt due the only place for psp being popular is Japan


----------



## Velocity (Sep 10, 2011)

The demo for Type-0 was pretty cool. The last mission was a bit hard, but pretty cool all the same.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> The easiest way to put it into perspective is this... The average PS3 game costs about ?10 million to make before advertising or even production. That's near on $15 million, for you Yanks. The _average_ game. The AAA games, as people would call them, obviously cost considerably more.* If up to twice that much wasn't enough for the guys at Square Enix to add a few towns and cities to FFXIII, then how much exactly do you think Nomura would have to beg for to add an entire world to explore in Versus?
> *


Key difference, FFXIII was already announced from scratch to be linear than previous FFs, we just didn't know HOW linear (which is why I laugh when people cried bloody murder about the linearity, I expected it). Not only has Versus been pushed as a game with open areas and all that shit, they showed videos of the gameplay. Obviously all this can change if they so choose, but we have no reason to believe that Versus XIII would be an equally linear game. You get to drive and jack enemies' cars for god sakes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

COD going down the madden road.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 10, 2011)

my strict parents disapprove of buying video games so I'm skipping MW3 to get XIII-2. My god I need some freedom



.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> my strict parents disapprove of buying video games so I'm skipping MW3 to get XIII-2. My god I need some freedom
> 
> 
> 
> .



How old are you?


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How old are you?



She is legal I believe.

She said she is in college in another thread, I think.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

Her parents are strict....because they are Asian.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

Speaking of asians, I almost got with this asian girl at work. She was cute though even though she had a flat ass. Co-worker cock blocked though so whatever, friend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 10, 2011)

We do not like no cock blockers bro. reverse hate on him.


----------



## Esura (Sep 10, 2011)

I should though. She was all nice and cute and shit.

I'm kind of pissed right now. That could of been Mrs. Esura dammit, bearing my half breeds.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh god, the world would no longer be safe.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

A culling could rectify that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How old are you?





Esura said:


> She is legal I believe.
> 
> She said she is in college in another thread, I think.





VastoLorDae said:


> Her parents are strict....because they are Asian.



.


this is how sad the circumstances are. this is what I get for trying to help my family out & not moving out.



Esura said:


> Speaking of asians, I almost got with this asian girl at work. She was cute though even though she had a flat ass. Co-worker cock blocked though so whatever, friend.



was he an asian guy?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 11, 2011)

How do you get cock blocked by an asian guy? The cock to block with is missing


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Final Fantasy people Final Fantasy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Theres not much goin' on in Final fantasy so everyone is compelled to talk about cocks.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Theres not much goin' on in Final fantasy so everyone is compelled to talk about cocks.


I'm sure talking about male chocobos constitutes final fantasy


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

I think the most influence a chocobo ever had in series was in 7 if im not mistaken, what happen afterwards and made our Hero going downhill ?


----------



## Beastly (Sep 11, 2011)

Everyone says XIII-2 is gonna be good but I just dunno i mean it has the same battle system as XIII. Will it really be worth getting?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I think the most influence a chocobo ever had in series was in 7 if im not mistaken, what happen afterwards and made our Hero going downhill ?



Boko in FF V is the only true answer, h even has a name. FF8 Boko can get u ribbons(and other rare items) from chocobo world. FF 7 chocobos aren't even named characters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Beastly said:


> Everyone says XIII-2 is gonna be good but I just dunno i mean it has the same battle system as XIII. Will it really be worth getting?



Depends if you liked the battle system or not. If you didn't then you aren't going to like it most likely. As simple as that.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Boko in FF V is the only true answer, h even has a name. FF8 Boko can get u ribbons(and other rare items) from chocobo world. FF 7 chocobos aren't even named characters.


Compared to events you use chocobo,getting the best materia,great items and time you spend i think its far more important that a ribbon on ff8 and Boco intro on 5.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Choco gets you Zidane's ultimate weapon.

And basically most of the rare items in FF9.

And if we're talking actual influence and not just gameplay then yes, Boko.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeha forgot about boco in 9, shame on me


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> was he an asian guy?


LOL no, black guy.

Its a traditional pastime for us to hit on asian girls. Like playing punch buggy. You see a asian girl you hit on her.


ensoriki said:


> How do you get cock blocked by an asian guy? The cock to block with is missing



Thats because I didnt.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And if we're talking actual influence and not just gameplay then yes, Boko.



thats where i was getting at. Boko had personality and some influence in the actual storyline, he's the best chocobo in ff history imo. so FF V has the best looking villain, most badass party member and the best chocobo. FFV


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

I personally prefer Golbez's design to ExDeath's And when it comes to final form I'd say Exdeath's ties with Ultimecia's.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Both designs are awesome, I just prefer the colors used on ExDeath and the fact that its more intricate. Anyways i was talking about the final Villains in my last comment. ExDeath is my favourite final villain design, followed by Kefka and Ultimacia.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 11, 2011)

Trance Form Kuja >all


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Trance Form Kuja >all



That is definitely a good one. Can't believe I forgot about that one. Gotta find a pic of that now.

Edit: Heres one I found. His trance form in dissidia. Tried to find other ones but the fanarts made him look too feminine.>_>

Goddamn it all.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

Trance Kuja looks awesome, though am not a huge fan of his normal design. While Kuja is awsome, his design doesn't have Golbez and ExDeath's menacing aura.
am also feeling Cloud of Darkness


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2011)

Non-canon is non-canon. COD was just an ugly space flea in the actual FFIII.

Or so I hear.

And while it's not the best, Safer Sephiroth looked awesome. In fact, the entire "feel" of that fight was really good. I've talked about this before but the whole direction for that final battle was really well done.

And sadly, FFXII's Final Boss wasn't that great... Loved the music though. Of the many final bosses I've encountered in FF games, FFIX and FFXII are teh only ones to have a sort of thematic resolution to them.

Oh sure you beat Zeromus or Yevon but they're just obstacles. FFXII has "The Battle For Freedom" which brings the game's climactic point of humans determining their own fate to a head. On one side you have a human empowered by a deity after his plans to liberate and then re-enslave humanity under his own will is thwarted. on the other side you have our party who are ready to start a new Ivalice where every kingdom and every people escape the bonds of all tyranny.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Zael continuing to be wrong.

CoD's original design always has been a scantily clad woman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2011)

Real men and hawt women do not need to wear that much armor. As much as I like Ex-Death and Golbeze how do they even move in those things?


----------



## BVB (Sep 11, 2011)

they are so mighty, that they float.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Real men and hawt women do not need to wear that much armor. As much as I like Ex-Death and Golbeze how do they even move in those things?



They're easy targets since they move so slow.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Real men and hawt women do not need to wear that much armor. As much as I like Ex-Death and Golbeze how do they even move in those things?




Real men (only hawt women) do not need to wear that much Belts and zippers. As much as I like Sephiroph and Kuja how do they even move in those things?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 11, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Real men (only hawt women) do not need to wear that much Belts and zippers. As much as I like Sephiroph and Kuja how do they even move in those things?



At least they don't have god knows how many pounds of armor weighing them down.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2011)

okay so am I supposed to suck against eidolons this much if I don't grind?  maybe I should start grinding.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 11, 2011)

You're just suppose to find the right paradigm and spam it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Kuja has a lot of belts?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're just suppose to find the right paradigm and spam it.



that's what I do. Spend first tries trying to find good paradigms. Once I have that down I spam it & when it's near dead, I die via doom.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Zael continuing to be wrong.
> 
> CoD's original design always has been a scantily clad woman.



Well I'm sorry for being wrong.

And I accept your apology for being an asshole.


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

You have to grind in all RPGs to a certain extent.

I don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> You have to grind in all RPGs to a certain extent.
> 
> I don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind.



FFVIII          .


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> FFVIII          .



Still have to pseudo grind for magic and cards to refine and shit.

I wanted to post that R Kelly lyric anyways...I was listening to his songs and had some memories of my school times. I used to be a nasty boy. 

Whats new happening in teh world of Final Fantasy other than Versus being Square being 100% focused on it and FFXIII-3 speculations? Anything new on THEATRYHTHM?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2011)

I did a little bit of grinding in Xenogears but not much. I don't think I even had to. I just wanted to get some of the best endgame stuff which was quite expensive.


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

Why do you have so much neg rep dude?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2011)

I requested it. 

Red is cooler than green. 

Which, incidentally, is one reason why Sith are better than Jedi.


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I requested it.
> 
> Red is cooler than green.
> 
> Which, incidentally, is one reason why Sith are better than Jedi.



Oooops...my bad. I + repped you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 11, 2011)

Don't worry about it.  The thought is appreciated.

I know you are a fierce defender of FFXIII, don't care for IX and hate XII but what exactly is your favorit eFF?


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

FFVII, FFX, and FFIV. I would probably add FFX-2 to the list too but I don't feel like getting trolled right now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 11, 2011)

see I agree with 2/3 of Esura's favorites...


----------



## Esura (Sep 11, 2011)

I take it you're not a fan of FFX-2? 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4poJJu-ZH-0[/YOUTUBE]

I'm man enough to admit that this song made my eyes water up a bit. Lyrics hit me a bit.


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 12, 2011)

First time on this thread.  

Anyone looking forward to Final Fantasy 13-2? next year?  :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Me.

I really want to play it...like right now to be honest.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 12, 2011)

X-2 was a lot of fun, I will give it that much. As long as you take the story with a giant grain of salt. Combat was very good, and I liked the amount of freedom you had with customization and exploration. 

In all honesty, I don't think the story was meant to be taken seriously. It did have its touching moments, but near the end things turned to cheese XD


----------



## Amarillo del Bosque Verde (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]W-2YOApUKK8[/YOUTUBE]

UUUULTROOOOOSSSSS!!

And a Rhythm game with the FF6 boss theme?!

I need this game in my life! pek


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

who said I was not a fan, Esura? You obviously got the wrong one.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Nobody is a fan of X-2, that's why.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't like the unnatural, alien result of character development it gave [specifically Yuna & Rikku]. The gameplay was fun though, I definitely liked it. & the battle system was enjoyable.

When I had played it at the time, I can admit I liked it a lot but now reviewing both X & X-2, the characters & story kind of irked me & is deteriorating my views on it

Also another parental-strictness moment; my dad banned me from playing X-2 after he saw the intro with Rikku in her bra or whatever. I was like, 12 or something. & he was so not approving /hahawtf .


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> You have to grind in all RPGs to a certain extent.
> 
> I don't see nothing wrong with a little bump and grind.



You don't have to grind in Kingdom hearts, learn to dodge.
You don't have to grind in some later Tales games, learn to dodge.

True shit.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 12, 2011)

Only good thing about X-2 was Rikku,otherwise i can start ranting about it and i shall never end.
It is true that FFXIII got extensive grinding if you want to finish the game complete,those fucking Trapezohedros and Dark matters annoyed the shit out of me, it was ridiculous.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> *You don't have to grind in Kingdom hearts*, learn to dodge.
> You don't have to grind in some later Tales games, learn to dodge.
> 
> True shit.



Bullshit, you have to grind your mental fortitude to deal with all the pretentious bullshit.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bullshit, you have to grind your mental fortitude to deal with all the pretentious bullshit.



Shadow fodders were nothing, it's the big bitch Rikku 

I should play FFX-2 sometime, although the fanservice would be lovely and seein gRikku again ...

Never understood why people didn't like Paine though, I thought she was likeable


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Paine is a dyke.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

that doesn't bother me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *Only good thing about X-2 was Rikku*,otherwise i can start ranting about it and i shall never end.
> It is true that FFXIII got extensive grinding if you want to finish the game complete,those fucking Trapezohedros and Dark matters annoyed the shit out of me, it was ridiculous.





Natsume Shiki said:


> Shadow fodders were nothing, it's the big bitch Rikku
> 
> I should play FFX-2 sometime, *although the fanservice would be lovely and seein gRikku again* ...
> 
> Never understood why people didn't like Paine though, I thought she was likeable




I actually hated Rikku in X-2. She's one of my favorites in X but they did no justice to her in X-2 except for labeling her as a ditzy sex toy. She's way more deep than that but the only emotional moment she got was, "I want a story of my own! I want a hot guy!" 

She was cute, & I loved her for that but I honestly didn't like how they made her in X-2.

People complain about how Vanille & Lightning & whatnot have their skirts too short & how they're only used for eye candy, but honestly, nothing gets as bad as what they did to Rikku.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> that doesn't bother me.



Yeah I guess. I never was able to play that game for more than 1, maybe 2 hours though. Mostly because I had a PS3 and NIER at the time.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Paine is a dyke.


That makes it even better 


BrightlyGoob said:


> I actually hated Rikku in X-2. She's one of my favorites in X but they did no justice to her in X-2 except for labeling her as a ditzy sex toy. She's way more deep than that but the only emotional moment she got was, "I want a story of my own! I want a hot guy!"
> 
> She was cute, & I loved her for that but I honestly didn't like how they made her in X-2.
> 
> People complain about how Vanille & Lightning & whatnot have their skirts too short & how they're only used for eye candy, but honestly, nothing gets as bad as what they did to Rikku.



Didn't she get a hot guy in the story or did she become another fodder with no love story?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

No love fodder. People like to think that Gippal is her beau, but there really wasn't anything between them. it may be good for *fanon* but no, they're not *canon*. If she had ended up with someone, they would've made her interaction with that certain someone at a higher level of impact & the game would've finished with a much more concluding status that she had a lover of some sort. 

But I pretty much saw Rikku x Yuna/Paine smex.

I liked pairing Tidus & Rikku in FFX though .


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> No love fodder. People like to think that Gippal is her beau, but there really wasn't anything between them. it may be good for *fanon* but no, they're not *canon*. If she had ended up with someone, they would've made her interaction with that certain someone at a higher level of impact & the game would've finished with a much more concluding status that she had a lover of some sort.
> 
> But I pretty much saw Rikku x Yuna/Paine smex.
> 
> I liked pairing Tidus & Rikku in FFX though .



Well then I guess it's safe to assume RikkuxPaine 

 Why would you pair Tidus with Rikku, he only loves Yuna! 

Although Kimmari is a good choice for Rikku too, mmm blue balls


----------



## Azure-storm (Sep 12, 2011)

Amarillo del Bosque Verde said:


> [YOUTUBE]W-2YOApUKK8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> UUUULTROOOOOSSSSS!!
> 
> ...



I can get it for my PSP.  It's on PSN.  

I already have Final Fantasy 7 and 9.  

Did anyone liked Final Fantasy 12?  I personally think it was pretty meh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

I want a game that has more Ultros in it. Like, a lot more.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

That video needs Ultros dancing.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

Everyone knows YunaxLeblance in X-2.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Pairing Rikku with Tidus is easy,

First Girl
+
Quality
+
Stripping in front of tidus
+
Quality
+
Knows how to put tidus in he place.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Why would you pair Tidus with Rikku, he only loves Yuna!



Doesn't mean his penis can't love someone else


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

also you can have Tidus hit on all the girls & Rikku's was one of the most responsive .



You know what we need? We need a game with more Prompto.


----------



## Esmeray (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nobody is a fan of X-2, that's why.



It's my favourite.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Speaking of Ultros dancing.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

okay so I'm writing a thesis on the god known as Nobuo Uematsu. Gimmeh some awesome things I should write about him.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Not Alone
/the end


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Doesn't mean his penis can't love someone else


 So his penis can love Wakka too? 


zenieth said:


> Not Alone
> /the end



Dark Messenger

/double end


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Not even Ultros Boogie is enough to cheer me up.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Vamo Alla Flamenco

/FF9 soloing this shit


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Vamo Alla Flamenco
> 
> /FF9 soloing this shit



Hunter's Chance

/FF9 had the best soundtrack


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I didn't like the unnatural, alien result of character development it gave [specifically Yuna & Rikku]. The gameplay was fun though, I definitely liked it. & the battle system was enjoyable.
> 
> When I had played it at the time, I can admit I liked it a lot but now reviewing both X & X-2, the characters & story kind of irked me & is deteriorating my views on it
> 
> *Also another parental-strictness moment; my dad banned me from playing X-2 after he saw the intro with Rikku in her bra or whatever. I was like, 12 or something. & he was so not approving /hahawtf .*





Seriously?


VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows YunaxLeblance in X-2.







zenieth said:


> Pairing Rikku with Tidus is easy,
> 
> First Girl
> +
> ...


To be honest, I thought Tidus and Rikku was going to hook up from the beginning, until Tidus and Yuna started talking and laughing and shit and it was so fucking cute. Dat spark.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> okay so I'm writing a thesis on the god known as Nobuo Uematsu. Gimmeh some awesome things I should write about him.



The man basically lives on the road now going from symphony to symphony.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oLK8IrYrZxA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

good ol' times.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Esmeray said:


> Somebody neg me.



No idea why you would say that.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish Shoji Meguro did some composing for some Final Fantasy games.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Nobuo was the heart and soul, nobody can replace him.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

He is great at what he does, but I can think of 10 composers on the spot that can easily replace him for this series.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

No you can't, nobody will agree with you. There's a reason why most peoples only name association with Final Fantasy is Nobuo Uematsu.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't even know who he was until Final Fantasy X, and I played FFVII, FFVIII, and FFIV already by then.

But it doesn't really matter if anyone agrees with me. I'm being a realist. He can be replaced. It doesn't make Uematsu shit or anything, far from it, but he isn't integral to the series like that, fact. FFXIII's arrangement was quite fine without Uematsu.

Same with Yoshitaka Amano too. His role is pretty much relegated to making the series logo now.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

You wouldn't understand. You liked X-2.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah his current replacement is great. bullshit!

since uematsu is gone the music isn't great or anything anymore.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Since he left. They put lyrics into their songs, instant shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Some lyrics are all right. Kinda.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

No. Unless they're latin, because barely anybody knows latin. Using lyrics takes away from user interpretation of emotional impact. Which takes away from the games immersion.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

are we talking quality FF music here? No mention of Beatrix's theme? The Landing from ff VIII? Boss Battle VII, VI, V or X? Auron's theme? Some day the dream will end....SOME DAY THE FUCKING DREAM WILL END!?!? And Battle at the Bridge...come on people!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Ultros Boogie.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> are we talking quality FF music here? No mention of Beatrix's theme? The Landing from ff VIII? Boss Battle VII, VI, V or X? Auron's theme? Some day the dream will end....SOME DAY THE FUCKING DREAM WILL END!?!? And Battle at the Bridge...come on people!



All Nobuo era music. A person with class


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No. Unless they're latin, because barely anybody knows latin.* Using lyrics takes away from user interpretation of emotional impact. Which takes away from the games immersion.*





No it doesn't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros Boogie.



No...No....never heard of that. Must have been one of those times he was drunk off of his ass and made a mistake.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> No it doesn't.



Yes.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

I don't even want to start a debate about Nobuo Uematsu.

Some people can't accept his greatness.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Whatever Uematsu-tard.

If Square can get Shoji Meguro to compose tracks like this for newer FF games...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRvnmNcHKo[/YOUTUBE]

Shit will be blessed son!


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

this ain't square anymore, son.

since they fused with enix, they've gotten shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura this is where we disagree.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Silly Esura.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I don't even want to start a debate about Nobuo Uematsu.
> 
> Some people can't accept his greatness.



No one said he wasn't great, he is, but you guys are deluding yourselves if you don't think he could be replaced. There is numerous talented composers Square can contract if they so choose.

I like Uematsu, but I would like to hear less of his stuff nowadays. Final Fantasy is all about spicing shit up anyways, add some JPop to the shit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

You must have been late to the party.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

I've yet to see a composer hired by SE who could compete with Nobuo.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You must have been late to the party.



Late to what party? I'm not oblivious to Uematsu's work dude.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

The Dali Village theme is probably my favorite from IX, although IX has so many good tracks.

And Esura the new guy isn't that good


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

you also propably think that SE could get a proper replacement for Sakaguchi, right?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> add some JPop to the shit.



So close to leaving this thread.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> are we talking quality FF music here? No mention of Beatrix's theme? The Landing from ff VIII? Boss Battle VII, VI, V or X? Auron's theme? Some day the dream will end....SOME DAY THE FUCKING DREAM WILL END!?!? And Battle at the Bridge...come on people!



Yuna's theme was boss too 

Beatrix has a beautiful rack I must say


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I've yet to see a composer hired by SE who could compete with Nobuo.



I said "contract", but Masashi Hamauzu is awesome.

Nobuo Uematsu doesn't even work for Square Enix anymore. He is a freelancer now and Square contracts him occasionally for some games, like Final Fantasy XIV. He generally works with Mistwalker nowadays, probably due to his close friendship with Sakaguchi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

They need to do all the cut scenes with real actors.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

^
^ Hamauzu or w/e isn't that bad, actually. Not close to Uematsu level though.



CrazyMoronX said:


> They need to do all the cut scenes with real actors.



Am I the only one here not high?


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

Uematsu was in a rockband called "the black mages" from 2002-2010.

I didn't know that.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRJ82r5SzoY&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL7EC9060D9F8746D9[/YOUTUBE]

final fantasy rock


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They need to do all the cut scenes with real actors.



Chuck Norris as Jecht


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> you also propably think that SE could get a proper replacement for Sakaguchi, right?



Sakaguchi was responsible for almost killing Squaresoft, so yes they could.

After the merger and with Wada at the helm, the company has grown a lot. While I don't necessarily agree with many of Square's current decisions, they are 10x bigger than what they were at the helm of Sakaguchi and has their hands in various media besides video games. Also, if I'm not mistaken from my sources on Neogaf, Square Enix is possibly one of the biggest Japanese publishers out, even bigger than Capcom.

If they fix their development structure, Square would be even better.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

yeah but the games have been shit since then


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Since square merged with Enix they own other stuff outside games. Like manga magazines and shit.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Since square merged with Enix they own other stuff outside games. Like manga magazines and shit.



yeah I know. FMA was released in one of their magazines, but as a Final Fantasy fan I only care about the games and since 2004 there was only one game by SE I completely enjoyed and that was Crisis Core.

I don't count Tactics Ogre and FF tactics since those were remakes.

FFXIII was fun but not the same as the PSone era where I was playing the shit out of the games.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> yeah I know. FMA was released in one of their magazines, but as a Final Fantasy fan I only care about the games and since 2004 there was only one game by SE I completely enjoyed and that was Crisis Core.
> 
> I don't count Tactics Ogre and FF tactics since those were remakes.
> 
> FFXIII was fun but not the same as the PSone era where I was playing the shit out of the games.



>Crisis Core



I never knew people actually liked FFVII


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Since square merged with Enix they own other stuff outside games. Like manga magazines and shit.



Not to mention picking up Eidos (and subsequently Crystal Dynamics). And through them, having a 25% share in Rocksteady. And working as publishers for other titles (for example, Square Enix is responsible for releasing the NA version of Dead Island).

But mostly Eidos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^
> ^ Hamauzu or w/e isn't that bad, actually. Not close to Uematsu level though.
> 
> 
> ...





They also need to have, like, superfluous game mechanics in everything they make from now on. A button menu that requires a separate controller just to manipulate!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Haven't play Deus Ex yet. 


Superfluous game mechanics!? They just need motion controls is all.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah! 

Maybe they should redo the summon system to have more QTEs. Kinda like in FFVIII but to a new, extreme level where you have to get all the button sequences right in 4 seconds or the summon just fails.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> >Crisis Core
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew people actually liked FFVII



I love FFVII, because it was the first FF I played ever.

So Crisis Core was a nice addition to the awesomeness that is Zack.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah!
> 
> Maybe they should redo the summon system to have more QTEs. Kinda like in FFVIII but to a new, extreme level where you have to get all the button sequences right in 4 seconds or the summon just fails.



Like auron's ecstasy?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Who needs QTE's when you can dance around for your summons instead.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 12, 2011)

What they should do is piss Nomura off and have Amano as the main character designer


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> What they should do is piss Nomura off and have Amano as the main character designer



Or get rid of them both.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Like auron's ecstasy?


I'm not sure what that is. 


Gnome said:


> Who needs QTE's when you can dance around for your summons instead.



Damn, you're like a video game visionary. 

Like you have to buy one of those PS Move things, or XBOX Kinect to dance in real life and summon it. Or a DDR Pad but you have to buy a new one for Final Fantasy. The FF Summon Dance Pad ?.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

Exactly. I'm going to be rich.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

LEGO Final Fantasy.

Where the characters' personalities will be identical and this time more tolerable due to no annoying voice acting.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I love the LEGO games. All the little Lego people talk like they've had a stroke, shits great.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not sure what that is.



well the limit break in FFX.

I translated the german word for it in english.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

what the hell are you guys talking about?  sounds good though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Innovative Final Fantasy gameplay. 

Like instead of magic they have a system where you have to mix reagents outside of battle and it gives you a magic charge you can use but only if you absorb usage points to use the items first and you have to wait 5 turns to use it for no real reason.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> What they should do is piss Nomura off and have Amano as the main character designer


That wont work. 

Nomura is alright.



Krory said:


> Or get rid of them both.


Nomura is too valuable an asset to just remove like that. Amano hasn't officially worked for Square since FFVI so they can't get rid of him, he just continued to provide promotional and character artwork for the FF series and to design their title logos.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

SE should hire every member in this thread .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

CMX is probably a SE creative director in disguise. Nobody can be _this_ good with ideas.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, we should have our own creative department.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

I have an idea. Motion controls, totally out, yesterdays news, shit in the toilet. We need to map keybindings to peoples eye movements. Your characters move where you look to, and it opens up more options in game mechanics for faster reaction time events. SUPER QTE's.

Edit: IN 3D.


----------



## BVB (Sep 12, 2011)

I'd want to have a new game kinda like Legend of Dragoon.

I like it if you have different characters who have their own element of magic.

I hate jack-of-all-trades


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> SE should hire every member in this thread .



Particularly me, because I'm well versed in Squaresoft/Square Enix lore.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

I can feel the love in this thread. This is family...except crazy cousin ensoriki who sometimes says nonsense.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Particularly me, because I'm well versed in Squaresoft/Square Enix lore.





I could help out with character design; make hotter guys like prompto to bring in the female FF love  .





VastoLorDae said:


> I can feel the love in this thread. This is family...except crazy cousin ensoriki who sometimes says nonsense.




wait so this thread is playing house? oooh, I'll be the mother !!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

No Brightly...we are more of the main party in this game we call a thread. With Winny being the main antagonist and Naruto being the hidden boss behind her.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can feel the love in this thread. This is family...except crazy cousin ensoriki who sometimes says nonsense.






BrightlyGoob said:


> I could help out with character design; make hotter guys like prompto to bring in the female FF love  .


Sure. 





> wait so this thread is playing house? oooh, I'll be the mother !!



I'll be the daddy.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I could help out with character design; make hotter guys like prompto to bring in the female FF love  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, I'd love to see all dem men in manthongs like Kuja


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No Brightly...we are more of the main party in this game we call a thread. With Winny being the main antagonist and Naruto being the hidden boss behind her.



well, can I still be the mother?   



Esura said:


> I'll be the daddy.


who will be our children? how many? 



Natsume Shiki said:


> Yes, I'd love to see all dem men in manthongs like Kuja



manthogs are nasty. I wouldn't even appreciate Deidara or Prompto in a manthong </3.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> well, can I still be the mother?


Yes.  




> who will be our children? how many?


VastoLorDae and Gnome can be our sons.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> well, can I still be the mother?
> 
> 
> who will be our children? how many?
> ...



Why would anyone want Deidara in a manthong? 

Jecht in a manthong


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Why would anyone want Deidara in a manthong?
> 
> Jecht in a manthong



what the fuck are you saying?  I'd love Deidara in all shapes or forms & would love to see him near naked. though not a manthong

...  .


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what the fuck are you saying?  I'd love Deidara in all shapes or forms & would love to see him near naked. though not a manthong
> 
> ...  .



But it doesn't have to be Kuja's manthong, it can be a clay manthong 

...Although it'd probably break 

Kuja's perfectness is on par with Jecht's manliness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

I disagree with Esura. You can not be my daddy...or Brightly my Momma! Though Gnome is my bro.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Whatever then...Malving2 will take your place. He will inherit my riches, not you now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> But it doesn't have to be Kuja's manthong, it can be a clay manthong
> 
> ...Although it'd probably break
> 
> Kuja's perfectness is on par with Jecht's manliness



Well if you say it like that...  I mean, I definitely wouldn't mind if it broke.



VastoLorDae said:


> I disagree with Esura. You can not be my daddy...or Brightly my Momma! Though Gnome is my bro.


What are you to me then?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> What are you to me then?



Your heart.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your heart.



Stop hitting on your momma. Thats just wrong.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Well if you say it like that...  I mean, I definitely wouldn't mind if it broke.
> 
> 
> What are you to me then?



 I wouldn't mind picturing Deidara in a clay manthong, after all he could become great pals with Kuja


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Stop hitting on your momma. Thats just wrong.



Esura you just go away now.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

What the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I love the LEGO games. All the little Lego people talk like they've had a stroke, shits great.



One LEGO little guy shows more heart, dedication, and development than any FF character.

Just Saiyan.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura you just go away now.



Dae...*breathes*...I am your father!


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What the fuck am I reading?



Nothing Homestuck related


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Seriously what the fuck am I reading?


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae...*breathes*...I am your father!





zenieth said:


> Seriously what the fuck am I reading?



Apparently, commonly misappropriated and misquoted abused movie phrases.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

What was I being included in? I'm not comfortable here anymore.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What was I being included in? I'm not comfortable here anymore.



I was just trying to talk about LEGOs and shit.

Then everyone else had to taint it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

oh god you guys  .




Natsume Shiki said:


> I wouldn't mind picturing Deidara in a clay manthong, after all he could become great pals with Kuja



That would be a wonderful sight. Though Deidara is best naked, I should know .


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Krory said:


> I was just trying to talk about LEGOs and shit.
> 
> Then everyone else had to taint it.



Do we have to get into the LEGO porn now? 

Bright I would never doubt you 

KujaxDeidara crossover


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What the fuck am I reading?



More of Esura's bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I dunno, I didn't start it. I'm just going with the flow. Someone started talking about manthongs and playing house and I said I'll be the daddy with Dae and Gnome as my offsprings. 

Anyways, Nomura is important to Square, he will not be removed and Uematsu would be better off not composing another FF game. (I think this is what we are talking about)


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

this thread.. I tell you.


----------



## Krory (Sep 12, 2011)

How utterly inane.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> this thread.. I tell you.





Krory said:


> How utterly inane.



You in my club house now boy. You will deal with the inane and you will revel in it!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

still....damn that Esura.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 12, 2011)

You people are weird, I'm going back to watching Top Gear.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

FF12 was the best Final Fantasy game to have ever existed and it's existence I put above even God himself


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

That's some low tier trolling. Even FFVII and FF13 are better than FF12, and that's being kind. 13 was everything 12 wished to be and did everything 7 meant to.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I think FFXIII is the best JRPG on PS3. Valkyria Chronicles is second best.


Although its not hard to be the best JRPG on consoles this gen.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

oh please, everyone knows manthongs & house are clearly the substance of this thread .



on topic, didn't care much for XII & I'm not a fan of XIII really -- but it has its ups & downs.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's some low tier trolling. Even FFVII and FF13 are better than FF12, and that's being kind. 13 was everything 12 wished to be and did everything 7 meant to.


 I still classify FF7 to be the worst 


BrightlyGoob said:


> oh please, everyone knows manthongs & house are clearly the substance of this thread .



This woman speaks the truth.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh please, everyone knows manthongs & *house* are clearly the substance of this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> on topic, didn't care much for XII & I'm not a fan of XIII really -- but it has its ups & downs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's some low tier trolling. Even FFVII and FF13 are better than FF12, and that's being kind. 13 was everything 12 wished to be and did everything 7 meant to.



13 is garbage and so is your opinion.



BrightlyGoob said:


> oh please, everyone knows manthongs & house are clearly the substance of this thread .
> 
> 
> 
> on topic, didn't care much for XII & I'm not a fan of XIII really -- but it has its ups & downs.



Except your my wifey and if Esura ever tries to pull you away again I will stab him with a pencil.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 12, 2011)

1. FF13
2. FFIII
3. FFXIV
4. FF7

Probably my favorite FF games. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> 13 is garbage and so is your opinion.


You're small time.





> Except your my wifey and if Esura ever tries to pull you away again I will stab him with a pencil.


Too late. She left you son.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Awesome said:


> 1. FF13
> 2. FFIII
> 3. FFXIV
> 4. FF7
> ...



Eh...I like FFVII a bit more than FFXIII but I agree that its better than FFIII and FFXIV though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 12, 2011)

Well sorry but FFVI is the best Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:
			
		

> Add some Jpop to the shit





Gnome said:


> So close to leaving this thread.



Now now. Not all J-Pop is crap. Ayumi Hamasaki is great. As is YUI who sings the song in my sig.

And while I missed the Best FF Music atalk, I feel obligated to nominate an older game. I love FFIX but FFIV was the last Final Fantasy i finished and I adore the music.

Let's count:

Amazing Town Theme (Mystic Mysidia)
Several Badass Dungeon Themes (namely Within the Giant)
Unforgettable Themes (Cecil's, Golbez's, Theme of Love)

And of course it has the best "Normal Boss Battle" track in any FF I've played.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

FFXII....wanted to be like FFXIII?

But FFXII had substance! Depth! GOOD CHARACTERS!

I don't think it wanted to degrade itself to be like the most widely hated Final Fantasy of the last ten years.

Yes, I'd say FFXIII is more hated than FFX-2.'

Fuck this thread. It's awful. Beyond redemption.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> This woman speaks the truth.


 





VastoLorDae said:


> Except your my wifey and if Esura ever tries to pull you away again I will stab him with a pencil.





Esura said:


> Too late. She left you son.



This thread is full of love .

-----

I actually don't mind XIII's characters. Hope was initially a douche but now I like him. Snow was alright. Lightning was okay. Fang was badass. Vanille was adorable. Sazh was nice. I actually like them. Again, they all have their ups & downs but generally I don't find them that bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

FFXIII is Dirge of Cerberus level.

There, I said it.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Now now. Not all J-Pop is crap. Ayumi Hamasaki is great. As is YUI who sings the song in my sig.
> 
> And while I missed the Best FF Music atalk, I feel obligated to nominate an older game. I love FFIX but FFIV was the last Final Fantasy i finished and I adore the music.
> 
> ...



FFIV did have some of it's moments, but FFIX had the greatest tracks, nothing was more fun than listening to it's theme, it's boss battle was also top tier.

Beatrix's theme
You're Not Alone
Dark Messenger(All themes that came with it)
Hunter's Chance
Normal Boss Battle music
City music(Alexander was really good, so was Qu's Marsh)
Garnet's song
Dali Theme
Vivi's theme

and so forth.

It had a really good story too, albeit not the best but still, it had it's moments


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ2JfcPR6HM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

This should either be Kingdom Hears 3 opening song or Versus XIII's opening song. Or hell, even in FFXV. Its dat good. 

I just got finished watching those Evangelion movies on Blu Ray and...this song is bangin.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

If they're gonna reuse a theme that has already been used elsewhere, they should ust go with Dearest.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

This fucking thread. 

These fucking posts. 

This fucking music


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The quality of my post is Dirge of Cerberus level.
> 
> There, I said it.



Fixed 

I wouldn't mind beautiful world being in a FF game, though I may be the only one that like 'My Hands' being in ff 13


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If they're gonna reuse a theme that has already been used elsewhere, they should ust go with Dearest.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Fixed
> 
> I wouldn't mind beautiful world being in a FF game, though I may be the only one that like 'My Hands' being in ff 13





Maybe Ultros should help you with that song


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

And now there's Inuyasha.

Fuck this shit.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Echoing Zenieth in all respects. 

Attempting to salvage thread.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKc-U80G9l0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Echoing Zenieth in all respects.
> 
> Attempting to salvage thread.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKc-U80G9l0[/YOUTUBE]





That's small time, what he needs is a good pounding 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sx_Qqzs4cfk[/YOUTUBE]

Of friendship


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

>Come back in.

>Not alone

Hope does exist :33


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> That's small time, what he needs is a good pounding
> 
> Of friendship


Your Not Alone is definitely amazing but the Dali Theme is just so relaxing, I've looped it for hours sometimes.

Let's not let this thread devolve again


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k8Y5SLcBJks&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

This could be Noctis' theme song.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Come back in.
> 
> >Not alone
> 
> Hope does exist :33



I have almost all the FF9 soundtracks bookmarked first to last first being the best 

@Ish I've looped it on my FF9 disc that's still in tact 

Dali is the best for soothing music


----------



## The World (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> This fucking thread.
> 
> These fucking posts.
> 
> This fucking music



I think all the testosterone and good taste was sucked out of this thread since like 100 posts ago.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> >Come back in.
> 
> >Not alone
> 
> Hope does exist :33



Not alone = the best FF track period :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey, I thought my suggestions for how future FF games should be composed was awesome. 

Inuyasha had some nice fucking endings.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnlqQfVhzkQ[/YOUTUBE]

There is no better OST from FF.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]

Better than FFIX soundtrack.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura, I'm going to say this in the nicest way possible.

I hope Nobuo stabs you.

edit: In the face.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnlqQfVhzkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There is no better OST from FF.


There really isn't 



Esura said:


> Better than FFIX soundtrack.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 12, 2011)

ooohhhh Esura....your wrong...your so wrong...ooooohhhhh.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Better than FFIX soundtrack.



No taste 

Lightning theme > Snow's theme 

Only FF that really can stand close to FFIX's track is FFX.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EnlqQfVhzkQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> There is no better OST from FF.



I've been ninja'd 

What's this shit, comparing 13's soundtrack to 9's


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

FFIX's soundtrack is kind of shit to be honest, one of Uematsu's shittier works. Even greats have a bad night.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Far as I'm concerned.

FF holy trinity of music is 9 8 and 10


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

FFIX and FFVIII you say? Son...

 

I see no mentions of FFVII, FFIV, or FFVI therefore you fail even though you mentioned FFX.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIX's soundtrack is kind of shit to be honest, one of Uematsu's shittier works. Even greats have a bad night.



Your opinion is shit !

FFIX soundtrack > all


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

No...its possibly one of its weaker elements besides the overall pacing of the game.

Persona 4 > FFVII >>>>>>>>> FFIX

Soundtrack wise.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura, did I not tell you to go get stabbed in the face by Nobuo?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> No...its possibly one of its weaker elements besides the overall pacing of the game.
> 
> Persona 4 > FFVII >>>>>>>>> FFIX



>Actually comparing Persona to FF


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

Whatever    .


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Esura, did I not tell you to go get stabbed in the face by Nobuo?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRwFapCq3vY[/YOUTUBE]

I'm telling you, Square needs to contact Meguro man. This man is a genius.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fuck off zen.
> 
> No one will miss you.



The very fact that he is Green and you are Red is evidence to the opposite 

Really though, how in the fuck do you NOT think 9 has one of the series better soundtracks?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Anti, I'm rather certain I told you some months ago that I don't give a shit about your opinion.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Hell Nobuo himself considers FF9 his best FF ost.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

FFIX soundtrack was excellent but FFXIII had an amazing track as well its top 3 FF osts in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The very fact that he is Green and you are Red is evidence to the opposite
> 
> Really though, how in the fuck do you NOT think 9 has one of the series better soundtracks?


He purposely got his rep bar turned red.





zenieth said:


> Hell Nobuo himself considers FF9 his best FF ost.



Ok? Did I give the impression that I give a shit about what he thinks?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> He purposely got his rep bar turned red.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's basically canon.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIX and FFVIII you say? Son...
> 
> 
> 
> I see no mentions of FFVII, FFIV, or FFVI therefore you fail even though you mentioned FFX.



Esura defending FFVI never thought I'd see this. FFVIII's had just as an impressive ost as any of the games you mentioned and IX I've already spoken how great its ost is.


----------



## vegitabo (Sep 12, 2011)

lol at this thread, wtf is going on...


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> It's basically canon.


That's retarded.


The810kid said:


> Esura defending FFVI never thought I'd see this. FFVIII's had just as an impressive ost as any of the games you mentioned and IX I've already spoken how great its ost is.



I don't dislike FFVI if thats what you guys think. Nor do I dislike FFIX (yet, there is still time), but its soundtrack is garbage from the 10 or so hours I played of it.


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

OST talk?

[YOUTUBE]3jho-peCAKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's retarded.
> 
> 
> I don't dislike FFVI if thats what you guys think. Nor do I dislike FFIX (yet, there is still time), but its soundtrack is garbage from the 10 or so hours I played of it.


Have you not listened to Not Alone, Dark Messenger, Beatrix theme?


Satou said:


> OST talk?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3jho-peCAKs[/YOUTUBE]



No


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Have you not listened to Not Alone, Dark Messenger, Beatrix theme?


Yeah, some of them.

Pretty bland imo.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Satou said:


> OST talk?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]3jho-peCAKs[/YOUTUBE]



Overrated track is overrated. 

[YOUTUBE]VQ3MKtNSOLQ[/YOUTUBE]

Respect


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

for the record FFFVII has the best work map them followed by Terras theme and crossing those hills from FFIX in no particular for 2nd place


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, some of them.
> 
> Pretty bland imo.



I think the music is alot better if you get into the story


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I think the music is alot better if you get into the story



Not even required, people with bad taste are always gonna hate


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Not even required, *people with bad taste* are always gonna hate



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzFwo3K4OUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

speaking of music dancing mad as a musical piece probably the most brilliant theme for a final boss fight


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FzFwo3K4OUk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]MmYSy9U78Sc[/YOUTUBE]

Respect


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> The very fact that he is Green and you are Red is evidence to the opposite
> 
> Really though, how in the fuck do you NOT think 9 has one of the series better soundtracks?



I adore FFIX in all areas except in terms of gameplay. I think it's soundtrack is as good as any other of Uematsu's works.

However I think what we're seeing here is the problem with the FF Fandom. Morons who think their opinions are equivalent to fact don't deserve to talk with reasonable posters.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 12, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I adore FFIX in all fashions except in tersm of gameplay. I think it's soundtrack is as good as any other of Uematsu's works.
> 
> However I think what we're seeing here is the problem with the FF Fandom. Morons who think their *opinions are equivalent to fact don't deserve to talk with reasonable posters.*



I would be more reasonable, if esura wasn't being...esura


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> [YOUTUBE]MmYSy9U78Sc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Respect



I don't like his Trance form 

He's alot sexawesomer in his original form


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

I've no idea what Zael is going on about. I've yet to bash or belittle an FF ost


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

all FF games i've played deserve respect of there Ost's even XII which i didn't like but doesn't mean it was bad it just didn't grab me with the exception of a few tracks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 12, 2011)

I think most FFs have brillaitn soundtracks. That's my fianl word. Goodnight.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

In terms of soundtrack....


1. FFVII
2. FFXIII
3. FFX-2
4. FFX
5. FFIV
6. FFVI
7. FFVIII
8. Every other FF


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

X-2

opening pops up

Number 3...

No, just for that song alone no.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> In terms of soundtrack....
> 
> 
> 1. FFVII
> ...



 As I said before I love how we agree on XIII being praised but X-2 soundtrack better than X's or many other FF's Esura I can't cosign that. If I didn't respect opinions I'd call you insane.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

zenieth said:


> X-2
> 
> opening pops up
> 
> ...


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fByFORDcNLA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



The810kid said:


> As I said before I love how we agree on XIII being praised but X-2 soundtrack better than X's or many other FF's Esura I can't cosign that. If I didn't respect opinions I'd call you insane.



I'll change your mind with just 1000 words...

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKlQ9_7A-Hc[/YOUTUBE]


EDIT: There are other tracks in the game you know people.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 12, 2011)

Yeah, going to agree with The810kid


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byfjv2REks8[/YOUTUBE]

Epic ness....


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fByFORDcNLA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah still not convinced although the song was nice but Melodies of life, eyes on me, My hands, and Kiss me good by were more memorable to me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Whats Eyes on Me?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Byfjv2REks8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Epic ness....



Fuck Shuyin he wasn't even a good villain 

That's why I put FFXII above FFX-2


----------



## The810kid (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats Eyes on Me?



don't be hating on Julia name to fame song.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

I never said he was a good villain, I just liked the shit that played while my Angels clam slammed his ass.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

The810kid said:


> don't be hating on Julia name to fame song.



Still have no clue what FF game its from.


----------



## Satou (Sep 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Still have no clue what FF game its from.



FFVIII.  Julia is the girl who was playing the piano when Laguna would get his leg cramps.  She would later sing this song.


----------



## Esura (Sep 12, 2011)

Satou said:


> FFVIII.  Julia is the girl who was playing the piano when Laguna would get his leg cramps.  She would later sing this song.


OOOOHHHHH...that shit?

Swear to god, completely forgot about it. Meh.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh...I like FFVII a bit more than FFXIII but I agree that its better than FFIII and FFXIV though.



I was trolling. 

Those are the worst FFs aside from VII overall. FF13 is a mid-tier FF.



Esura said:


> FFIX's soundtrack is kind of shit to be honest, one of Uematsu's shittier works. Even greats have a bad night.



I hate your opinion. It fucking sucks 



Natsume Shiki said:


> Your opinion is shit !
> 
> FFIX soundtrack > all



This person knows the truth.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> In terms of soundtrack....
> 
> 
> 1.* FFVII*
> ...




I dont even...


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Like I said, when the composer considers it his best work and you say it's his worst, and more people tend to agree with the guy who you know, knows music... yeah.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Like I said, when the composer considers it his best work and you say it's his worst, and more people tend to agree with the guy who you know, knows music... yeah.



Irrelevant what Uematsu thinks about his work. I think one of my art pieces is better than the others but every one else like my other pieces are better or think the one I like is shit. An artist opinion on their works is irrelevant to the point at hand.

And the only people I've ever met who said FFIX was the best in terms of soundtrack is the few people here. Its generally considered that FFIV, FFVI, and FFVII are his best works by those who admire his work.

I personally prefer Meguro and the JDK Band to be honest.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

XIII soundtrack is the worst

Only good tracks are Fighting Fate , Born Anew and the Springs one


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

We should do a poll: Pick your top FF soundtrack. I'll keep track of them and show it at the end 

*Awesome*

FFIX


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I say FFVII.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Poh9VDGhLNA[/YOUTUBE]

Reminds me of Native American music. It is soothing....


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

IX VI and XII


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

IX: 2
VII: 1


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Poll is pointless. People in thread wank to FFIX in their sleep so its moot.

We should take this to Neogaf or something.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

Its wank is deserved. Its VGM is definitely the best in the series


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

IX or course


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Its wank is deserved. Its VGM is definitely the best in the series




If you cry yourself at night thinking thats its all cool.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura, your point would be legit. If it wasn't just you saying it about FF9's OST.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> We should do a poll: Pick your top FF soundtrack. I'll keep track of them and show it at the end
> 
> *Awesome*
> 
> FFIX



FFT, obviously.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Whatever, FFVII > FFIX.

End of discussion. Nothing else to talk about in relations to this topic anymore.




Now...who is the hottest FF chick?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Krory said:


> FFT, obviously.



Tempted to change my vote 

Lol at esura stating his opinion as fact then trying to change the subject before we all call bullshit.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Like I said, when the composer considers it his best work and you say it's his worst, and more people tend to agree with the guy who you know, knows music... yeah.



I think all of the Final Fantasies he's worked on is his best work.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 13, 2011)

abloo abloo y u no like VII its de best RPG evar?!


----------



## Awesome (Sep 13, 2011)

IX: 3
VII: 1
T: 1

You're just in the minority Esura. No need to worry


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

You're not Esura though.

edit: @ The World


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

*lalalala I cant hear you mofos*

I think Yuna is the hottest FF chick ever.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Yuna is so plain bro. I mean shit besides them eyes what's she got going for her? She's almost Aerith level plain.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Rydia and Rikku, take your pick.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Yuna is plain now huh?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fByFORDcNLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna is plain now huh?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Even there she's very ehh compared to the other FF girls.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I would wreck Yuna. I would wreck her body and show her pleasure only women can dream of.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would wreck Yuna. I would wreck her body and show her pleasure only women can dream of.



That leaves all rest of the FF girls for me.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Post video of yuna

Still plain

yup


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> That leaves all rest of the FF girls for me.



Nah, I want them and Yuna.

She will bear my children, Tidus will babysit them because he is a little bitch.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> You can have them. I only need Yuna in my life anyways.
> 
> She will bear my children, *Tidus will babysit them because he is a little bitch.*



I call an official truce under the pretense that I agree with this statement so much


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

Tifa mine
Terra mine
Beatrix mine
Quistis mine
Dagger Mine
Rosa Mine
Ashe Mine
Lightning mine
Brightly for show mine

and ya can fight over the rest


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> I call an official truce under the pretense that I agree with this statement so much



Ok then. 

Yuna....I don't know. I remember when I first played FFX and being awestruck by Yuna hard. FFX-2 only solidified those thoughts. She is just strongly attractive to me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Tifa mine
> Terra mine
> Beatrix mine
> Quistis mine
> ...



Fuck you, these are mines. 

Yuna, Lighting, and Brightly are my angels, Esura's Angels. You can have the rest.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura you already forfeited Every chick not Yuna.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> You can have them. I only need Yuna in my life anyways.
> 
> She will bear my children, Tidus will babysit them because he is a little bitch.





Esura said:


> Fuck you, these are mines.
> 
> Yuna, Lighting, and Brightly are my angels, Esura's Angels. You can have the rest.



You clearly forfeited them, Esura bro.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

But dae is getting a slap over dagger and Beatrix.

Dat ass is legit

Also Fuujin


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok then.
> 
> Yuna....I don't know. I remember when I first played FFX and being awestruck by Yuna hard. FFX-2 only solidified those thoughts. She is just strongly attractive to me.



It okay, I find dagger very attractive to for no real reason 

I use to think kairi was hot too, then I realized she was a bitch


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You clearly forfeited them, Esura bro.



Ok...I'll trade you my children and Tidus for Lightning and Brightly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> But dae is getting a slap over dagger and Beatrix.
> 
> Dat ass is legit
> 
> Also Fuujin



Fuck I left out to many...damn my generosity.



Esura said:


> Ok...I'll trade you my children and Tidus for Lightning and Brightly.



No deal...you blew it with being a monster....and tidus.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok...I'll trade you my children and *Tidus* for Lightning and Brightly.



He does have a vagina so...


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Thats ok, you lame ass. 

Yuna knows how to work it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Also taking my ass some Celes.

Also Lulu,  Edea and Ulti cause Milfs are also legit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

But the more the Mari-er. Its science.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Also taking my ass some Celes.
> 
> Also Lulu,  Edea and *Ulti* cause Milfs are also legit



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-



wanna trade?


and right now....I am adding Cloud of Darkness....I do not care if she devours me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I got Rikku too. 

And Fran, Vanille, Fang, Paine, Yuffie, Aerith, Rinoa, Selphie, and Rydia.

With Yuna. Now what bitches?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

You forfeited them all so I'm taking rikku fran, selphie fang and rinoa, got to put tape on rinoa's mouth though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Also shit no, Ulti with her hair down is so legit Dae.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You forfeited them all so I'm taking rikku fran, selphie fang and rinoa, got to put tape on rinoa's mouth though.



I still have rights to grab ones not mentioned. Too late for you.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

And before you mention it MTF, yes I know e pussy.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm making a fanfic with me and all of them. And leaving you all out for being selfish


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Dae, I will trade you Fran for Lightning.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm taking every npc girl to ever appear in the series


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I got Shelinda.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae, I will trade you Fran for Lightning.



No deal, lightning is top quality



zenieth said:


> Also shit no, Ulti with her hair down is so legit Dae.



COME ON YOUR BEING UNREASONABLE...i GOTTA HAVE HER AND CLOUD TOGETHER!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

right there, taunting you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

WHAT DO YOU WANT!!?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

I pick only one, TIFA!
Nothing can beat her, nothing.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2011)

SE at TGS right now. What do you guys think we'll see? 




pleasemoreversuspromptolove




the blog says most of it will be about XIII-2 but they'll take suggestion for what we want to see. someone who has an account must go & demand Versus XIII & KH3. GO.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Don't jinx it.


----------



## BVB (Sep 13, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII HD remake.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You forfeited them all so I'm taking rikku fran, selphie fang and rinoa, got to put tape on rinoa's mouth though.



I already got JENOVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA 

JENOVA JENOVA JENOVAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqwvQKap3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Final Fantasy VII HD remake.


It wont happen for at least 10 years im afraid


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Final Fantasy VII HD remake.



NO 

No more VII remakes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 13, 2011)

There has not been any FF VII remakes yet.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> There has not been any FF VII remakes yet.



Fine.

VII related stuff


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

FF V remake on 3ds/Vita would be Great


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Dj Choco Master for all consoles

Oontz Oontz Oontz


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

Now a Side Story for FF9 would be wonderful 

Still would like to see what happened to Kuja if he died or not


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2011)

Kuja died under the pressure of Zidane's balls .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I have an idea. Motion controls, totally out, yesterdays news, shit in the toilet. We need to map keybindings to peoples eye movements. Your characters move where you look to, and it opens up more options in game mechanics for faster reaction time events. SUPER QTE's.
> 
> Edit: IN 3D.


That's too easy. The need to make it hard and clunkier somehow. Like inverting the axis so if you look up the cursor goes down. Then have buttons you have to press, too.



Hugo Hill said:


> FF V remake on 3ds/Vita would be Great



PS3 remake even better.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Kuja died under the pressure of Zidane's balls .





Zidane has small balls so it'd be impossible to kill him with that


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Zidane has small balls so it'd be impossible to kill him with that



Trance Zidane has huge hairy monkey balls.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

The World said:


> Trance Zidane has huge hairy monkey balls.





Kuja has bigger balls than that so if it's less than 3ft then idc


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Kuja has bigger balls than that so if it's less than 3ft then idc


Elexander's balls pwns them both


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Elexander's balls pwns them both








Overkill!


----------



## BVB (Sep 13, 2011)

a machine has no balls.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> a machine has no balls.



It's not a machine, it's an Eidolon


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Ozma

/thread


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's too easy. The need to make it hard and clunkier somehow. Like inverting the axis so if you look up the cursor goes down. Then have buttons you have to press, too.



How about a detector in your pants. So when you're getting excited, the game knows, and it makes your summons stronger.


----------



## Krory (Sep 13, 2011)

I like where this is going.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How about a detector in your pants. So when you're getting excited, the game knows, and it makes your summons stronger.



Yes, but all of the summons have to be fat ugly women and gay men.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> It's not a machine, it's an Eidolon



I can't tell you how weird it was to go from Alexander being this Godly Wings thing in IX then playing VIIi where he's like a tank or something.

Just really odd.

Also I call the rest of Fran's species. Fran is awful but she has some really hot sisters.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

Fran awful?

Her and her sisters are the single best thing in FFXII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2011)

She's the worst party member in XII in all respects.

Voice-Acting? Terrible.
Gameplay? Terrible. (absolute lowest stats of everyone)
Relevance to the story? Non-existent.

Her sole reason to exist is Fanservice and she fails spectacularly at that.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

I preffer the design of the FFTA viera more than FF XII myself. so I take all FFTA Viera.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 13, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She's the worst party member in XII in all respects.
> 
> Voice-Acting? Terrible.
> Gameplay? Terrible. (absolute lowest stats of everyone)
> ...



She was one of the least irrlevant but she atleast wa smore relevant than Penelo. Being Balthiers side kick> being Vaans sister figure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 13, 2011)

Penelo gets a pass because Larsa, who's arguably just as important as our main character Ashe, clearly had a thing for her.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> How about a detector in your pants. So when you're getting excited, the game knows, and it makes your summons stronger.



What about all those guys who are too excited and can't contain there excitement and finish too fast?  

And vice versa? Do summons last longer? So if you splooge to early you have the controller shock your balls.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

^^^ this sounds awesome. you guys should patent your idea before sony steals it


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

It needs a name.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Summon Eztenze.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Sounds good, too bad I don't know how to patent.


----------



## Esura (Sep 13, 2011)

I'll patent it for you.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Summon Viagra. It will make your summon's strong, just take the blue pill.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

Simply call it. "Summon Power, Pump it extreme".


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2011)

Sound's like the next Wii fit.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 13, 2011)

Lol Tetsuya Nomura appears at 3:43 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTZzE1A3Irg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Simply call it. "Summon Power, Pump it extreme".



while your idea is cool and awesome it still lacks the most important ingredient: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Amnesia


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2011)

you guys need to make this thread female / genderless / tranny friendly .


----------



## Gnome (Sep 13, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you guys need to make this thread female / genderless / tranny friendly .



How about a device that detects wetness.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 13, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you guys need to make this thread female / genderless / tranny friendly .


Is that an invitation to spam pictures of redhead Final Fantasy males?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 13, 2011)

& blondes .





as the women of this thread we demand hot male redheads & blondes. i'll make you sammiches <3.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 13, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> & blondes .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reno? 

Not alot of redheads in FF


----------



## zenieth (Sep 13, 2011)

Forgetting Fighter?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Ok women, non genders, and transvestites....post what you want. :shrug

Its all good. But for the love of god keep it safe for work.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX HD Ps3 & Vita announced.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> FFX HD Ps3 & Vita announced.



You being cereal?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You being cereal?


 Yes I am watching Sony conference right now. Square Enix just announced and said fans asked for it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

JUST FFX?

What kind of foolishness is this shit? Hell I don't even like FFXII but throw that shit in there. It might become tolerable in HD with trophies.

Or at least bundle FFX-2 with the game dammit.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX is my favorite, don't care what you all think.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> JUST FFX?
> 
> What kind of foolishness is this shit? Hell I don't even like FFXII but throw that shit in there. It might become tolerable in HD with trophies.
> 
> Or at least bundle FFX-2 with the game dammit.


 Yeah just that FF is getting the "HD Remake" 



Gnome said:


> FFX is my favorite, don't care what you all think.


 really? nice..


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> FFX is my favorite, don't care what you all think.



I love FFX too dude, but only a FFX remaster? The fuck?

Every other company doing like 2-3 games and these motherfuckers only remastering ONE?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah just that FF is getting the *"HD Remake"*
> 
> really? nice..



No one asked for a FFX HD remake. So they are just going to ignore all the motherfuckers who wanted a real remake of FFVII huh?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> No one asked for a FFX HD remake. So they are just going to ignore all the motherfuckers who wanted a real remake of FFVII huh?



That is what they said Esura...


10:02

Clements: Development is coming along for the FInal Fantasy X HD remake.
10:01

Clements: Square Enix announces an HD version of Final Fantasy X for PS Vita and PlayStation 3.
10:01

Clements: Many requests for HD versions have been made.

10:01

Clements: FInal Fantasy X logo is coming on screen.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

I bet the japanese like X>VII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

I bet when motherfuckers wanted a HD version of FFX they wanted X-2 and XII too.

Why is Square testing my fandom!?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

XII yes. X-2, I hope not.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX is incomplete without FFX-2.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to say. Sony pacing in conference is always horrible... I can hardly keep my eyes open.. so damn boring.. Vita looks cool tho... No more Final Fantasy news.. I think I saw the PsP game, I forgot the name.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFX is incomplete without FFX-2.



FFX's ending was fine. The way I interpreted it was that at the beginning he was knocked out during Blitzball. And the ending Tidus wakes up and the whole story of X was just a dream.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Do I really need to come on here just to rage? Yes I consider X to either be my favorite or one of the top 3. But...really....like Esura has been saying. No VII? Yeah...they are definitely saying fuck you to everyone else except their home country....this on top of the XIII-3 news...my fandom is starting to crumble.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Square won't do an HD _remake_, they take forever as is with main titles in HD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome....that is as horrible as VIII being a dream/what ifs after Edea "killed" squall thing.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

It makes perfect sense and explains Aurons presence without convoluted ghost nonsense. He's the guy Tidus knew in real life whose connection was strong enough to slip into his subconscious which is why he disappeared along with him at the end.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It makes perfect sense and explains Aurons presence without convoluted ghost nonsense. He's the guy Tidus knew in real life whose connection was strong enough to slip into his subconscious which is why he disappeared along with him at the end.



Then it would have to explain sin, yevon, and a myriad of other things. They would have to be some sort of representation of his life. And really? Auron would be the only guy he knew? No best friend or anything?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

He had a sad life. Everyone in FF is a manic depressive without friends, that's a given. And all the other stuff pointed out is a personification to better understand Tidus' emotional state of mind. The best stories are open ended, and not everything is explained to hold your hand.

Admit it, you like it


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome...thats kind of bad bro.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

No it isn't. It's just a more romanticized way of looking at it. Like impressionism.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Never! I do not like cock a bull theories!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Is there an established canon interpretation to the ending?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah! What is actually seen + X-2!


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Is there an established canon interpretation to the ending?



To FFX?

Um.........yeah.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

What's a X-2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh no you didn't...


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What's a X-2?



The second half of FFX's bittersweet ending.

With FFX-2's ending I can sleep easier at night.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Tidus is real, the rest aren't. X-2 is some ol bullshit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Oh come now Gnome...it was plainly obvious everyone else was real...and Tidus was not.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

X-2 was a great entry to the series.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

No, that means Auron is dead, which is unacceptable. I call for a X prequel, it will be shit, but better than that sequel whose name escapes me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Auron was dead years prior to FFX dude.

He was a walking unsent. Why do you think he flinched whenever Yuna did a sending.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Poor gnome is in denial. Gnome...Auron's character was good as is...nothing is spoiling that.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Because the manifestation of Yuna was Tidus' desire for love, and with each sending it became stronger, and Auron's place in Tidus' story became weaker. Which is why at the end when Yuna and Tidus confess, Auron disappears.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Because the manifestation of Yuna was Tidus' desire for love, and with each sending it became stronger, and Auron's place in Tidus' story became weaker. Which is why at the end when Yuna and Tidus confess, Auron disappears.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Says the person who likes X-2.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Whatever, you guys will never understand the mind of a person on lsd genius.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Sep 14, 2011)

Didnt the majority of FF fans agreed that x-2 is just a plain filler?
I dont see whats so interesting about X-2 besides some Yuna and Tidus milking ( all due to fans qqing of X ending).


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX on the go?! Aww yeah


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

X-2 was shit  saying it as a guy who enjoyed X, X-2 had no place anywhere.

and that theory of yours does seem completely ridiculous and overthought gnome, but that's just my own personal opinion talking


Well, i can't buy it unless they use the international version as the template for the uprezzing(cause we all know this is hardly a remake, its simply a port with higher resolution and maybe upscaled textures so it doesn't look all jaggy anymore) there would be no point


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

Square can go fuck off. Fans have been crying for FFVII.

What do we get?

_*X.*_

Well, no more money from me, Square. I'm pirating your shit.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2011)

X-2 had a whole different feel to its story than X. The only enjoyable part for me was the side missions & battles. Characters were driven in a horrible direction. Though I'm not gonna brutalize it too badly: exploring is one of my favorite aspects of games & this was great in that area.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Didnt the majority of FF fans agreed that x-2 is just a plain filler?
> I dont see whats so interesting about X-2 besides some Yuna and Tidus milking ( all due to fans qqing of X ending).



The majority can think that all they want. what is fact is it was a epilogue of X so it is cannon



Naruto said:


> Square can go fuck off. Fans have been crying for FFVII.
> 
> What do we get?
> 
> ...



 NO NARUTO, DON'T DO!....is what I would say if I were still under square's sway.



BrightlyGoob said:


> X-2 had a whole different feel to its story than X. The only enjoyable part for me was the side missions & battles. Characters were driven in a horrible direction. Though I'm not gonna brutalize it too badly: exploring is one of my favorite aspects of games & this was great in that area.



You either enjoy it or you did not...I would never blast you for your opinion Brightly!....But i will sternly disagree.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Square can go fuck off. Fans have been crying for FFVII.
> 
> What do we get?
> 
> ...



All those awful VII spin offs and sequels weren't enough for you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

VII should naturally be the next one up for a remake. They already redid I-VI! But they are skipping XII-IX and doing X? I love X like anyone else....but come on now!


----------



## Naruto (Sep 14, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> All those awful VII spin offs and sequels weren't enough for you?



Last I checked the fans wanted a remake, not prequels/movies/sequels.

Although since you asked, I quite liked Advent Children and Crisis Core


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

I'd love a FF7/8/9 remake with a bit of "extra" in it. Although, if it's going to slow production of KH3, and FF13-Versus, then I don't want a FF7 remake alone. 

It "ought" to be simple considering they already have a game engine, sort of built already (FF7 CC, Dissidia, Agito Type - 0).

I hope FFX vita has the (International) additions. Currently playing it on PCSX2


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

Why the hell are they remaking X?

It was fine as hell on the PS2. The graphics were ok to look at, not like those figures made of cubes like FFVII.. 



Naruto said:


> Last I checked the fans wanted a remake, not prequels/movies/sequels.
> 
> Although since you asked, I quite liked Advent Children and Crisis Core



me too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> I'd love a FF7/8/9 remake with a bit of "extra" in it. *Although, if it's going to slow production of KH3, and FF13-Versus, then I don't want a FF7 remake alone. *
> 
> It "ought" to be simple considering they already have a game engine, sort of built already (FF7 CC, Dissidia, Agito Type - 0).
> 
> I hope FFX vita has the (International) additions. Currently playing it on PCSX2



Of course because they have not slowed down either of those themselves anyway.


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, let me rephrase that for you... If it's going to "further" slow down production of those titles, then no thanks. Kojima and his team have enough shit going on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> Well, let me rephrase that for you... If it's going to "further" slow down production of those titles, then no thanks. Kojima and his team have enough shit going on.



Lathia...they are already developing FFXIII-3 before we have had any real update on versus which was suppose to have come out way before then I assume. and KHIII...I do not even want it mentioned because we both know it should have been out before XIII did. Or XIII-2 was announced.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2011)

A X remake?

Snoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

I won't buy that shit.


----------



## lathia (Sep 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Lathia...they are already developing FFXIII-3 before we have had any real update on versus which was suppose to have come out way before then I assume. and KHIII...I do not even want it mentioned because we both know it should have been out before XIII did. Or XIII-2 was announced.



That's not my point. Different games have different teams. Tetsuya may have been the character creator for a bunch of FF's games, but he has little involvement besides such. On the other hand, KH3 and FF13 Versus are right under his wing, with his own team. 

You'd think he would let someone else take care of development for a remake of FF7? Even if he gets a different team; the production lapse will certainly take a hit for his other games. As a business, SE is only spending so much. Especially now with the failure FF14 was and high loss of revenue.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

lathia said:


> That's not my point. Different games have different teams. Tetsuya may have been the character creator for a bunch of FF's games, but he has little involvement besides such. On the other hand, KH3 and FF13 Versus are right under his wing, with his own team.
> 
> You'd think he would let someone else take care of development for a remake of FF7? Even if he gets a different team; the production lapse will certainly take a hit for his other games. As a business, SE is only spending so much. Especially now with the failure FF14 was and high loss of revenue.



Well since they have made so many other stupid and different decisions already...yes...yes I actually think they would shift that off to another division. Then said division would fuck up some way some how. Squarenix is committed to fail and mediocrity lately.


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

I should run the company.

All the fans would be satisfied.

FFVI remake for DS
FFVII remake for PS3.
VERSUS ASAP!


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

What is this shit about V and VI having a remake?

And yes they should push off 7 because putting that out there would be killing the dream.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What is this shit about V and VI having a remake?
> 
> And yes they should push off 7 because putting that out there would be killing the dream.



I think Dae Dae means the rerelease of V and VI on GBA.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

that shit was a port.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> I should run the company.
> 
> All the fans would be satisfied.
> 
> ...



I want me a FFVI remake on the PS3.


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

You'll get a Wii remake for FF IV.. then you can play withy rydias boobs


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Rydia is a ho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> You'll get a Wii remake for FF IV.. then you can play withy rydias boobs





But I don't have a Wii.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2011)

I should use my Wii some more. Probably have a bunch of cockroaches in my house in Animal Crossing .


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Rydia is a ho.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

I wan't to see Galuf Vs ExDeath in Glorious HD.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 14, 2011)

Why are you guys saying remake? it's just one of those HD re-releases, and it's being made to celebrate the 10th anniversary of said game.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm fine with FFX HD 

And face it,the only fans that want an FFVII remake are fangirls screaming about how epic Cloud is, or how Sephiroth is the most awesome FF character to have existed /snore.

It would've been better off with a remake of the early FF's.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I wan't to see Galuf Vs ExDeath in Glorious HD.


Hell yeahs. 


Natsume Shiki said:


> I'm fine with FFX HD
> 
> And face it,the only fans that want an FFVII remake are fangirls screaming about how epic Cloud is, or how Sephiroth is the most awesome FF character to have existed /snore.
> 
> It would've been better off with a remake of the early FF's.



I'd play a FFX HD, I guess. I mean I did want to play it again. I'll have to wait until it's real, real cheap though.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hell yeahs.
> 
> 
> I'd play a FFX HD, I guess. I mean I did want to play it again. I'll have to wait until it's real, real cheap though.



Or a revamp for the early FF's*

Ps3 confirmed?


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Or a revamp for the early FF's*
> 
> Ps3 confirmed?


Like FFVII.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Like FFVII.



I'm fine with it's block like graphics


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I want an action-RPG version of Final Fantasy IX.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want an action-RPG version of Final Fantasy IX.



You are too late. Its called Crystal Chronicles dude.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I'm fine with it's block like graphics



Well I most certainly am not.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Well I most certainly am not.



FF7 already has more popularity than all of the FF's we don't need more


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

The thing is FF7 has unbelievable nostalgia hype.

It's to the point of utter insanity amongst certain fans. 

When FF12 dropped the first person to buy the game's comment was "Please remake FF7" he'd already dismissed the game in his hand without trying it or even knowing what it was for pure nostalgia.

That hype will kill the game if it's rereleased.
Because it won't be the same experience
, and you know they'll shove that continuity stuff in there,
 and then there's all the actual translation problems the original had so thet trans of text that is true to the first game won't be the same
Sephiroth and Cloud aren't even the same people in the developer's minds any more.

but point 2 through six matter not a single bit compared to the first one. These points are true for all remakes/rereleases of games

Nostalgia hype will kill this game, there is a pedestal that FF7 stands on that transcends beyond just the genre. I don't deny this, few can deny this. FF7 is a game that you don't need to be an rpg fan to know. hell my mother knows exactly who cloud and Sephiroth are and she knows shit worth of shit about games.

People will scrutinize it for the place it held in gaming
People will ask why the hell is this game such a freaking standard?
People will complain because it did not capture "their" FF7

And it's the FF fandom, there are few gaming Fandoms that exceed the FF fandom in terms of bullshit. Only ones that come to mind is pokemon (And your mileage may vary on this) and Sonic, especially sonic, forever sonic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> FF7 already has more popularity than all of the FF's we don't need more



Well I say the more the better but if thats too much for you than how about a FF that isn't too popular to be remade....like VIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are too late. Its called Crystal Chronicles dude.



I heard that game sucked. And as far as I know that game doesn't have the same characters, story, or even universe.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The thing is FF7 has unbelievable nostalgia hype.
> 
> It's to the point of utter insanity amongst certain fans.
> 
> ...


I already knew about Sephiroth before I even played an FF game 

I used to think he was awesome too, but man when I read the plot to FF7 it all fell through 


Murakazu said:


> Well I say the more the better but if thats too much for you than how about a FF that isn't too popular to be remade....like VIII.



VIII Is a possible contender, same with FFVI.

Now that I think about that, I'd rather not have an FFIX remake because I feel as though the story is finished, a filler would be good.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard that game sucked. And as far as I know that game doesn't have the same characters, story, or even universe.



It has midgets like FFIX.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> VIII Is a possible contender, same with FFVI.
> 
> Now that I think about that, I'd rather not have an FFIX remake because I feel as though the story is finished, a filler would be good.



VIII with a new battle system is what I want.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> It has midgets like FFIX.



Midgets > Block people


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

FF8 with a fixed junction system is what I want.

Draw can go die in a fire though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> It has midgets like FFIX.


Okay. 


zenieth said:


> FF8 with a fixed junction system is what I want.
> 
> Draw can go die in a fire though.



Yeah, a FFVIII with an updated system would be nice. Better summons, better junction, better magic.

It was a pretty decent game as-is, but it needs some work.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF8 with a fixed junction system is what I want.
> 
> Draw can go die in a fire though.



Good thing the GF's ability let me make magics instead of relying on drawing. Drawing......


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

Things they could do

Make GFs locked to certain characters. Drop diablo and Shiva on Squall.
Lock GF abilities to certain levels, card mod right out the gate with Quelzacotl 
Junctions need to add percentage wise rather than linearly
Junctions shouldn't be needed to use basic skills like item or magic

I guess you could keep draw if you completely removed it from everything except draw points. Like for MP or some shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2011)

Let's not be simple here. Final Fantasy 6 is sucked off as much as Final Fantasy VII. In fact, given that FFVII has a much larger fandom, FFVI defenders are compelled to fallate that much harder.

I used to be an FFVII hater. I loved FFIX and I was sick of hearing all these idiots insult it for its "cartoonishness". I insulted anyone who supported Sephiroth since I viewed them as uninofmred fanboys.

But the fact is...fans don't matter. The  game is what matters. It's just that people are so in love with their own worthless opiniosn that they have to justify their views.

"Duhhh, I like FFIX more than FFVII but everyone says VII is better! Everyone is stooooopidddd!!!111"

Whether people realize it or not, that is the underlying psychology of the Anti-FFVII Crowd.

And this is why FFVI fans are just as bad as FFVII fans. How many times have you heard this argument?

"They only like Final Fantasy VII the most because it was their first FF!"

Guess what? Final Fantasy VII was my first Final Fantasy game.

That "argument" is just the delusional argument of people who think their Gaming Cock is bigger because theyw ere born a few years earlier than us. "I was playing FFVI when you were ust popping out of your mama's smelly cunt! I BETTER!!!"

Really, the FF Fandom is diivided into Oldoldfags, Oldfags, Newfags, Newnewfags and so-on. Everyone is equally dumb, biased and should be ignored.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm unbiased and I say FFVI is best FF.




Because I played Final Fantasy I while you were still sperms in your father's nutsack.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

_Duhhh, I like FF V more than FFVII but everyone says VII is better! Everyone is stooooopidddd!!!111_ - truth


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

What the hell was the point of Anti's wall of text?

Or is he just on it today?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I want a FPS Final Fantasy I.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a FPS Final Fantasy I.



Why would you want that!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Because it could end up like Elder Scrolls, I say it's a good idea.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Well I say its a horrible idea.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

What's it like being wrong?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't have the time to humor you. I'm in the middle of playing Star ocean 4.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Why would you want that!





Gnome said:


> Because it could end up like Elder Scrolls, I say it's a good idea.





Murakazu said:


> Well I say its a horrible idea.



The Gnome has spoken; he's creative director 'round these parts.


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX HD sounds nice actually, might import.


----------



## Scizor (Sep 14, 2011)

Kaitou said:


> FFX HD sounds nice actually, might import.



Sounds awesome, indeed ^^


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

It better be the International Edition.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Sep 14, 2011)

wat ffx hd?


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

If they are gonna do a HD version of X they should at least do the same for 7 and 9


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

But those are PSX games. Isn't it standard that only PS2 games have gotten the HD treatment? Like maybe it's just that easy for them to convert as opposed to converting a PSX game.


----------



## Vespy89 (Sep 14, 2011)

Still it would be nice at some point to see at least Final Fantasy 7 get remade that game was awesome.


----------



## nekoryuuha (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a FPS Final Fantasy I.



Then I recommend you play Dirge of Cerberus and be happy. It's the closest you're probably gonna have.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

nekoryuuha said:


> Then I recommend you play Dirge of Cerberus and be happy. It's the closest you're probably gonna have.



I would never sully my hands with that filth.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Because I played Final Fantasy I while you were still sperms in your father's nutsack.



Ah, I almost forgot how old you are. Old man.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 14, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Let's not be simple here. Final Fantasy 6 is sucked off as much as Final Fantasy VII. In fact, given that FFVII has a much larger fandom, FFVI defenders are compelled to fallate that much harder.
> 
> I used to be an FFVII hater. I loved FFIX and I was sick of hearing all these idiots insult it for its "cartoonishness". I insulted anyone who supported Sephiroth since I viewed them as uninofmred fanboys.
> 
> ...


Hell I was playing FF mystic quest(people hate this game because it was diffrent) for the SNES even before FF VI and VII saw the light of day.And I got to hear stuff today like those games made FF.

I'm with you, I liked FFIX more then FFVII.I just don't agree that  VI OR VII sucked, imo they were great games.

But its just funny how FFVII fans act like Square never did anything for FFVII.Yeah lets not count movies,ovas,sequals and prequals it had.

What about the other FF'S don't they deserve anything?


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

what wasn't clearly stated.

Is it a HD remaster or a HD remake?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, I almost forgot how old you are. Old man.


NO, YOU! 



Chigoobarito said:


> what wasn't clearly stated.
> 
> Is it a HD remaster or a HD remake?



Or is it like God of War's recent HD thing and just a port with a blur filter?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

The only FF X remake I would support is if they set it in a more open world like DQ VIII. I also want to fly the fucking airship instead of choosing a location on a menu.



			
				Chigoobarito said:
			
		

> Is it a HD remaster or a HD remake?


Get PCSX 2, put graphics settings at full, and you get this game.


----------



## BVB (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> NO, YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Or is it like God of War's recent HD thing and just a port with a blur filter?



that's what I mean by Remaster 



Hugo Hill said:


> Get PCSX 2, put graphics settings at full, and you get this game.



The fuck is a PCSX 2 ? you mean PS2,bro?

The problem is.. I'll get it eitherway as every new FF for the systems I own is like a new drug for me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 14, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> that's what I mean by Remaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its the PS2 emulator.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

This is an HD remaster, they said remaster in the conference  

I doubt they'd feel they needed to waste time redoing the whole game anyway.

343 is probably the only game studio who's taken the time to actually redo the whole game in new age graphics presentation.

But of course doing an RPG with 100+ hours of content is a lot different than a straightforward FPS


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 14, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> that's what I mean by Remaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 







[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y1FBLgpow8A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

I want to blow up the PS3 with an atom bomb of RPG sex.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What the hell was the point of Anti's wall of text?
> 
> Or is he just on it today?



look who is talking.



Majinvergil said:


> Hell I was playing FF mystic quest(people hate this game because it was diffrent) for the SNES even before FF VI and VII saw the light of day.And I got to hear stuff today like those games made FF.
> 
> I'm with you, I liked FFIX more then FFVII.I just don't agree that  VI OR VII sucked, imo they were great games.
> 
> ...



No....they don't. Only X deserves as much. VII and X are pioneeers for the FF series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 14, 2011)

FFIV was a pioneer as wel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

I think that every FF is a pioneer of something in the FF universe. 9 was the dawn of the ATB gauge, FFVII was the birth of 3D, X was the birth of actual voiced characters  Ect


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Only the worthy FF games get worthy sequels and additions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 14, 2011)

FFVI was more of a pioneer than FFVII. FFVII basically copied FFVI's Esper system and desperation attacks and just made them better.

FFIV isn't a pioneer of anything. It's pretty generic. It didn't really improve on anything from FFIII or FFI and utilized less systems (no class changing, generic magic system & summons).


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI was more of a pioneer than FFVII. FFVII basically copied FFVI's Esper system and desperation attacks and just made them better.
> 
> FFIV isn't a pioneer of anything. It's pretty generic. It didn't really improve on anything from FFIII or FFI and utilized less systems (no class changing, generic magic system & summons).




if you'll excuse me, i'll be over here enjoying these great games while everyone else raves about which one is better 

If i wanted that i could go on youtube, which comments sections make clear that every other final fantasy is better than every other final fantasy


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *FFVI was more of a pioneer than FFVII.* FFVII basically copied FFVI's Esper system and desperation attacks and just made them better.
> 
> *FFIV isn't a pioneer of anything.* It's pretty generic. It didn't really improve on anything from FFIII or FFI and utilized less systems (no class changing, generic magic system & summons).


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 14, 2011)

Fuck yeah.

Too bad it won't be Final Fantasy 10 & X2 bundle collection game! 

Bring that bitch to me!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

X-2 is better left forgotten (IMO)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 14, 2011)

Your right Zael, but VII is what brought rpgs into the light. Made the series and genre popular. X is one of the rare games that surpassed its own hype.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> X-2 is better left forgotten (IMO)



No need to say "imo", everyone who disagrees is wrong anyway.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

> No....they don't. Only X deserves as much. VII and X are pioneeers for the FF series.



lol not they're not, not even close


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No need to say "imo", everyone who disagrees is wrong anyway.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> look who is talking.
> 
> 
> 
> No....they don't. Only X deserves as much. VII and X are pioneeers for the FF series.



pretty much I'd add whichever FF added tje job system and summoning to the series as an innovator of the series as well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 14, 2011)

Yuna & Rikku HD? 





I want Prompto .


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

I want this in HD.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F78Ac8XQw9k[/YOUTUBE]

YRP baby in position. Its showtime babeh.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Sigh.. I want a real remake... where is my FFVI Remake Square Enix?


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2011)

IV didn't innovate. It refined previous mechanics. VI introduced a new system and story that FFVII copied. FFVI was definitely the innovator between those two.

FFX innovated due to the new battle system and how the game played overall. The story and world were interesting and the game felt like it had history, something previous FF games didn't really do.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

I agree with Zeneith that a FFVII remake wouldn't meet fan expectations. As he said so much has been added and the characters personalities have been changed. Original FFVII Cloud isn't the same guy that everyone loves to diss.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> IV didn't innovate. It refined previous mechanics. VI introduced a new system and story that FFVII copied. FFVI was definitely the innovator between those two.
> 
> FFX innovated due to the new battle system and how the game played overall. The story and world were interesting and the game felt like it had history, something previous FF games didn't really do.



FFVIII had plenty of history. FFIX and FFVI had touched the surface of its worlds history.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2011)

Difference being I hate FF8 and could care less about it 

IX and VIs story didn't go as deep as FFX did. FFX had much more backstory to it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> IV didn't innovate. It refined previous mechanics. VI introduced a new system and story that FFVII copied. FFVI was definitely the innovator between those two.
> 
> FFX innovated due to the new battle system and how the game played overall. The story and world were interesting and the game felt like it had history, something previous FF games didn't really do.



What the fuck is going on here with this whole "FFIV didn't innovate" shit?

FFIV was one of the few RPGs on consoles at the time that had a very strong plot (at the time) with a large and unique cast of characters. Its innovation is the way it portrayed it story and laid the groundworks for FFVI and FFVII. Its often credited for being a pioneer of dramatic storytelling in RPGs, stated by pretty much every single reviewer/critic/gamer/whatever at the time and still remains that way to this day. Playing FFI-III then playing FFIV and you can instantly feel a great difference in the direction FFIV was going in that other FF games started following. Even though I was only 1 year old at the time, when I played it years later I can feel what others at the time felt about this game, especially after playing FFI-III. Its why I have so much respect for this game. It embodies everything I expect in a FF game, and its no surprise that every FF game I like has strong similarities to FFIV.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

Didn't FFIV have the first noteworthy main character and love stories in the series?


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Difference being I hate FF8 and could care less about it
> 
> IX and VIs story didn't go as deep as FFX did. FFX had much more backstory to it.



FFX kind of had to do backstory with the whole 1,000 yrs into the future it would have been cool to learn more about the other high summoners and their guardians.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2011)

I was thinking more along the lines of gameplay for FFIV. Story wise it can be seen as innovative because of what you mentioned. It was one of the few games back then that actually had a good story.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

The810kid said:


> Didn't FFIV have the first noteworthy main character and love stories in the series?



If I'm not mistaken, FFII had Firion however there wasn't much in the way of romance.

FFII did have a story, well more of a story than FFI and FFIII but it pales in comparison to FFIV, which the pacing and structure was leaps and bounds better than FFII.

FFIV was the first FF to have a crapload of characters, a true romance story, and deeper characterizations of characters. Nowadays FFIV's story seems heavily generic which may contribute to this asinine statements of FFIV not innovating shit but FFIV was the start of many of the current tropes and shit in JRPGs.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of gameplay for FFIV. Story wise it can be seen as innovative because of what you mentioned. It was one of the few games back then that actually had a good story.



FFIII's gameplay was a convoluted mess imo. I personally do not like classes and I prefer the way FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, etc. handles gameplay. Give me unique characters over just four characters with 15 different classes each.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

10 had a history, but really we only learned so much about it due to how much Yevon's church was a central theme of the game. We really didn't learn much about what happened between Zanarkand and Yuna's pilgrimage.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIII's gameplay was a convoluted mess imo. I personally do not like classes and I prefer the way FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, etc. handles gameplay. Give me unique characters over just four characters with 15 different classes each.



classes with a larger party would be badass imo I like Jobs but its limited with so many jobs and few characters.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Aji Tae, I like the new thread name. 

Yuna is so hot. She would be my dream girl if she was real and she had a _bit_ more meat on her bones.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 14, 2011)

FFIX did the best job making its world have territories from kingdoms to continent. Also it explained its geographyand technology very well with the mist.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

FF8 probably has the most world building of a single FF game that isn't 12.

9 and 6 also have quite a bit on their stuff. Really 10 is pretty sparse though from the way story is played out it seems like it has world building when it really doesn't.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

FFX-2 actually adds more information to the lore of Spira and somewhat connects FFVII to the X series.

EDIT: Did you say FFVIII? I didn't know what the hell was going on in the world halfway through.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 14, 2011)

FF8's story was a convuluted mess but that game just built everything about everything about everything about their cities lore and such shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFX-2 actually adds more information to the lore of Spira and somewhat connects FFVII to the X series.
> 
> EDIT: Did you say FFVIII? I didn't know what the hell was going on in the world halfway through.



You could tell that thrown in connection was just fanservice  Problem was, 100% of that game was simply fanservice. And it showed in the quality.


----------



## Esura (Sep 14, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> You could tell that thrown in connection was just fanservice  Problem was, 100% of that game was simply fanservice. *And it showed in the quality.*



Even with many not liking the girly feeling of the game, many can admit that the game had good quality.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 14, 2011)

>X-2
>Quality


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2011)

It was confirmed in an Ultimania that FFVII occurs about 1000 years after FFX.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 14, 2011)

as i said, fanservice


----------



## Awesome (Sep 14, 2011)

Still canon


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> lol not they're not, not even close



You really think many people would have played the previous F entries without these two going as big as they did? No.



Awesome said:


> IV didn't innovate. It refined previous mechanics. *VI introduced a new system and story that FFVII copied. FFVI was definitely the innovator between those two.*
> 
> FFX innovated due to the new battle system and how the game played overall. The story and world were interesting and the game felt like it had history, something previous FF games didn't really do.



HA! FF VI stole that from FF V! and FF V got it from III! Your talking about espers teaching magic when they turn into magicite right? It is just like how III/V had crystals to give power. There character specific skills they learned was also stolen from IV! Innovator? I think not.

I like VI(top 3) just like any other reasonable fan, but come on now...VI just bit off the game mechanics of the previous 3 FF before it and slapped on a great story for it's time...which was not revolutionary either.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2011)

Um yeah they would have don't know why people would think otherwise


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Um yeah they would have don't know why people would think otherwise



FFVII and FFX, like it or not, are the most popular FF games out. Both were very heavily advertised and the reception were extremely positive in comparison to other entries. FFX's commercial and critical success was so great they developed FFX-2 _right after _FFX (true story).

Now thats not to say that there wouldn't be people that wouldn't play FF games if these games never existed, FF was already a big brand before then but it became even bigger with those two. I guess a better way to explain it is, FFVII/FFX is to the FF series and JRPGs as Halo 2/CoDMW is to FPS. They brought more attention to the genre than any other entry in the FF series.

The big, impactful FF games are, in no specific order, is...

FFI (gets put on list due to being the first), FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, and FFX. FFVIII's high sales was undoubtedly contributed to the critical and commercial success frenzy FFVII had, like DMC2 living off DMC1 hype. Also note how when typically people pick a favorite FF game, its either FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, or FFX with the others typically named afterwards.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2011)

Please Darth you are deluding yourself thinking otherwise. There were no other 2 FF in the series that brought more fans to the series then VII and X. VII and X transcended even past just the series.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Actually.

FF10 is in 3rd place.

8 is second when it comes to total sales

13 just recently beat 8's title of fastest selling FF

And 8 was the most sold game when it dropped.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIV was the first FF to have a crapload of characters, a true romance story, and deeper characterizations of characters. Nowadays FFIV's story seems heavily generic which may contribute to this asinine statements of FFIV not innovating shit but FFIV was the start of many of the current tropes and shit in JRPGs.


FFIV didn't innovate anything. Adding more story and slightly more fleshed out characters isn't innovation, it's basic logic.

You know what FFVI did? It introduced a true crap load of characters. And you could actually choose from them. And it had multiple parties. 

The only thing FFIV really did was have guests. But FFII did that.


VastoLorDae said:


> HA! FF VI stole that from FF V! and FF V got it from III! Your talking about espers teaching magic when they turn into magicite right? It is just like how III/V had crystals to give power. There character specific skills they learned was also stolen from IV! Innovator? I think not.
> 
> I like VI(top 3) just like any other reasonable fan, but come on now...VI just bit off the game mechanics of the previous 3 FF before it and slapped on a great story for it's time...which was not revolutionary either.


No. FFIII introduced the class system. FFV refined it. FFVI introduced a new magic and stat boosting system that granted permanent changes based on the Esper you had, and that Esper you equipped you could summon in battle.

It's not even remotely the same thing. It's the foundation for the Materia system.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 15, 2011)

Final Fantasy IV was the first FF game with a serious plot. FFI and FFII had a loose storyline and that's being generous. What's more, character development was non-existent.

Final Fantasy IV might have a "generic" story but at that time it was pretty  epic and it's why IV is so beloved by people to this day.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It was confirmed in an Ultimania that FFVII occurs about 1000 years after FFX.



...What?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Not true. X is all a dream 


You know, like in Pokemon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy IV was the first FF game with a serious plot. FFI and FFII had a loose storyline and that's being generous. What's more, character development was non-existent.
> 
> Final Fantasy IV might have a "generic" story but at that time it was pretty  epic and it's why IV is so beloved by people to this day.



FFIV's story never seemed that epic to me and I played the game when I was a child, full nostalgia mode, at the time of its release.

But it did have a pretty good story and I liked most of the characters. It still didn't innovate as much as other games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

I am still saying that FFVI should be remake. screw anything else.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Agreed. Screw everything else. 



Except FFV.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Agreed. Screw everything else.
> 
> 
> *
> Except FFV*.



Agreed


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Honestly I want so bad a FFVI Remake follow by Terranigma ... my top 2 games that I desire to be remake.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Even with many not liking the girly feeling of the game, many can admit that the game had good quality.


Well it a good gameplay , plus jobs.

Thought it was ok


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2011)

I'd be scared to have a remake of my favorite game, just in case it turns out like utter shit & all .


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You really think many people would have played the previous F entries without these two going as big as they did? No.
> 
> 
> .




yes. probably the ones that were born after FFVII.But You really think every FF fan was borned after FFVII .

Got to remember that FFVII was the 1st FF to be in 3d, so it was a big thing.

plus every FF inovated something.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Agreed. Screw everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Except FFV.



FFV needs the remake most, actually... Even the GBA remake is butt ugly. Normally graphics aren't a problem, but daaaaaamn. How they went from FFV to FFVI is beyond me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF8's story was a convuluted mess but that game just built everything about everything about everything about their cities lore and such shit.



Do be honest I never found 8 to be convoluted at all. I found it more straight forward than anything.

Then again, when you pay attention to fictions like Xenogears and Homestuck, it just seems light weight in comparison.

Hell, I remember thinking something similar to GitS: SAC back in the day, rewatched season 1 recently and was like "this wasn't convoluted in the slightest".

I think the word you're looking for is asspulls. Ultimecia was more of an asspull than say a certain twist, which never caught me off guard at all.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

FF8 didn't get convoluted until the end, where it started making less and less sense but I was never really confused at what was going.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

The World said:


> FF8 didn't get convoluted until the end, where it started making less and less sense but I was never really confused at what was going.



Towards the end was more of an asspull cuz 

1. It was barely built up upon
2. Came out of nowhere


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

It definitely came out of nowhere. 

Random spacecraft floating in space comes to the rescue, the fuck?

FF8 should have the subtitle of "The Final asspull Fantasy"........oh wait


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

I honestly would've preferred Seifer as final villain if it came down to it after Edea cuz he was the only one who had a score to settle with Squall.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

They should remake VIII, alter the ending, and get rid of the enemy scaling. It could be a pretty great game if they did.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I honestly would've preferred Seifer as final villain if it came down to it after Edea cuz he was the only one who had a score to settle with Squall.



They kinda made Seifer a joke character. I couldn't take him seriously half the time.

He did slice Odin in half which made me go "oh shit" and "the fuck?" at the same time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> They should remake VIII, alter the ending, and get rid of the enemy scaling. It could be a pretty great game if they did.



Actually I don't mind the enemy scaling. As much as I like breaking the game, I don't exactly like fighting weaklings.  Hence why VII and X got boring for me, it was too easy. I like a worthy opponent.



> They kinda made Seifer a joke character. I couldn't take him seriously half the time.
> 
> He did slice Odin in half which made me go "oh shit" and "the fuck?" at the same time.



Which is why they brought back Gilgamesh, which is all that mattered.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

X got super easy. Laughably so. 

At least 7 had the Weapons.

I think X had that monster farm thing though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

The monster arena was a good addition, it gave you some incentive to play after the easiest Final Boss ever.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> The monster arena was a good addition, it gave you some incentive to play *after the easiest Final Boss ever*.



Didn't know orphan was X's final boss


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Nothing is easier than Yu Yevon. You can never lose.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Plus, you can just cast reflect on him.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Actually.
> 
> FF10 is in 3rd place.
> 
> ...


FFVIII sold off the hype of FFVII, the game thats generally considered to be the best FF game ever.

FFXIII was the first FF game this gen as well as the hype for it was immense due to the long development time. Even though I love FFXIII, its critical reception wasn't as great as other FFs. In fact, FFXIII has the lowest FF Metacritic almost (83), only beating out FFIII, FFII, and all the spin offs.



CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIV didn't innovate anything. Adding more story and slightly more fleshed out characters isn't innovation, it's basic logic.


No, that's innovation no matter which way you try and turn it. Stop hating.


----------



## Satou (Sep 15, 2011)

So many hours wasted on maxing out stats in Monster Arena to fight Penance.  Time meter must be nearing 1000 hour mark.

After listening to this song after each battle and during while I update my stats for the next fight, it's drilled into my head now.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 15, 2011)

Satou said:


> So many hours wasted on maxing out stats in Monster Arena to fight Penance.  Time meter must be nearing 1000 hour mark.
> 
> After listening to this song after each battle and during while I update my stats for the next fight, it's drilled into my head now.



Just Zanmato Penance, easy kill, easy time


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Zanmato doesn't work unless you use it enough times I thought.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Plus, you can just cast reflect on him.



zombie

Status

*EFFECT*


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 15, 2011)

No mention of Lulu in the OP?

Shit taste detected.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Nothing is easier than Yu Yevon. You can never lose.



Wouldn't know, I never bothered to finish the game


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> zombie
> 
> Status
> 
> *EFFECT*



Ah that was it, then he just kills himself.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

First Tsurugi said:


> No mention of Lulu in the OP?
> 
> Shit taste detected.



Even though Yuna and Rikku lack the tits I bet they are monsters in the haysack. 

Yuna >>> Riku > Lulu

Its how the flowcharts flow dawg. The nice girls always go hard.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Lulu's probably obsessed with her toys.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm waiting for someone to troll your chain of girls, Esura, & then the debate of hot girls will commence & I'll be like





.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

One thing I don't get about Lulu. She has the breasts to go toe to toe with tifa but she isn't really a popular girl. Not even as much hentai for her like tifa gets.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

She's not young enough for the Japanese.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Yuna is hypnotizing.

When she first came out of the Chambers of the Fayth as well as doing the sending on Killika, she was all mines. She was just so graceful and fluid.

EDIT: I think I have every single doujin of Yuna out btw on my flash drive, even the shitty ones.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> She's not young enough for the Japanese.



Can't be that much of an age difference between her and tifa, is there?


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Lulu is only two years older than Tifa.

Tifa was 20 at the start of FFVII, Lulu was 22 at the start of FFX.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

She wore a dress though, and had hair pins and stuff. It's all about appearances, and if I'm not mistaken her VA sounded older as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna is hypnotizing.
> 
> When she first came out of the Chambers of the Fayth as well as doing the sending on Killika, she was all mines. She was just so graceful and fluid.
> 
> EDIT: *I think I have every single doujin of Yuna out btw on my flash drive, even the shitty ones.*



You must send me some of these yuna doujins. I can look for them myself but I'm feeling lazy.



Gnome said:


> She wore a dress though, and had hair pins and stuff. It's all about appearances, and if I'm not mistaken her VA sounded older as well.



True, I guess she was more covered up and didn't show all that much skin. A shame too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna is hypnotizing.
> 
> When she first came out of the Chambers of the Fayth as well as doing the sending on Killika, she was all mines. She was just so graceful and fluid.
> 
> EDIT: I think I have every single doujin of Yuna out btw on my flash drive, even the shitty ones.




I think Esura would've made a better protagonist than Tidus.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Its Tidus, anyone without clown shorts would do.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> She wore a dress though, and had hair pins and stuff. It's all about appearances, and if I'm not mistaken her VA sounded older as well.


Well, Lulu was supposed to be like the big sister and protector over Yuna.


Murakazu said:


> You must send me some of these yuna doujins. I can look for them myself but I'm feeling lazy.


You know when Aeris dies in Final Fantasy VII? That made me cry a little bit personally. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> I think Esura would've made a better protagonist than Tidus.





She knows whats up.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Speaking of Aerith dying,



my friend laughed at the old animation when she died. Should I kill him or laugh along?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

You should kill him....with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

You should kill him.

She gave her life so that the world may live another day.

She is FFVII's Jesus.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

Aerith dying was hilarious. I didn't even use the her, plus she was kind of an idiot.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 15, 2011)

The only awesome death in FF is Galuf's. FF IV Cid would've been in the same boat, but he came back. General Leo's was cool too, but he's not  a party member.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 15, 2011)

Okay I'll kill him .




My sister is spazzing right now because of VII & X's relation.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Aerith dying was hilarious. I didn't even use the her, plus she was kind of an idiot.


Same. She sucked.


Hugo Hill said:


> The only awesome death in FF is Galuf's. FF IV Cid would've been in the same boat, but he came back. General Leo's was cool too, but he's not  a party member.



Galuf had the most epic death, but General Leo's was pretty tragic.


----------



## BVB (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Aerith dying was hilarious. I didn't even use the her, plus she was kind of an idiot.



that was my first opinion of her, too.

then I played Crisis Core. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> My sister is spazzing right now because of VII & X's relation.



what relation?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Same. She sucked.
> 
> 
> Galuf had the most epic death, but General Leo's was pretty tragic.


If Cid had died after this, he would've been in that same category.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dETPa6r0bs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No. FFIII introduced the class system. FFV refined it. FFVI introduced a new magic and stat boosting system that granted permanent changes based on the Esper you had, and that Esper you equipped you could summon in battle.
> 
> It's not even remotely the same thing. It's the foundation for the Materia system.



All VI did was slap on the stats part....big woop CMX.



Majinvergil said:


> yes. probably the ones that were born after FFVII.But You really think every FF fan was borned after FFVII .
> 
> Got to remember that FFVII was the 1st FF to be in 3d, so it was a big thing.
> 
> plus every FF inovated something.



But if it had flopped do you really think anything after that would have been more successful then they were?



Aji Tae said:


> FFV needs the remake most, actually... Even the GBA remake is butt ugly. Normally graphics aren't a problem, but daaaaaamn. How they went from FFV to FFVI is beyond me.



I agree...Winny can make sense sometimes.



Esura said:


> Even though Yuna and Rikku lack the tits I bet they are monsters in the haysack.
> 
> Yuna >>> Riku > Lulu
> 
> Its how the flowcharts flow dawg. The nice girls always go hard.



But you actually Know Lulu can work it in bed since she has the baby. All we know for sure is that Yuna can give good ass massages...and happy endings?

@Brightly-You siding with Esura again!?


and Tellah's death was just as epic people.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> If Cid had died after this, he would've been in that same category.


Agreed.


VastoLorDae said:


> All VI did was slap on the stats part....big woop CMX.


Wrong again.

FFV/III had a class system. They had classes that taught you skills. Everyone could learn them. You could learn all of them, but had to equip them and only had a certain number of slots.


FFVI had a *magic system*. Only magic. It had unique classes for each character and they all did different things. Mog could never learn a Blitz, for instance, just like Sabin could never learn a Dance.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wrong again.
> 
> FFV/III had a class system. They had classes that taught you skills. Everyone could learn them. You could learn all of them, but had to equip them and only had a certain number of slots.
> 
> ...



which goes back to what I originally said about VI taking from IV with class specific characters. What you described above is not all that different from V or III's systems. You just replace class skills with magic and stats. meaning stats was just basically added on.

So VII took from VI and refined it as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

So you're saying you're wrong.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> But you actually Know Lulu can work it in bed since she has the baby. All we know for sure is that *Yuna can give good ass massages*...and happy endings?
> 
> @Brightly-You siding with Esura again!?



Yeah, with her hands and her mouth.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So you're saying you're wrong.



about what CMX....you ugly dolt.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Evening FF fans

Zenieth here with FF could have beens

FF7: Red XIII was initially going to be a beast type SOLDIER and he and a couple of clones were going to face off against the main party numerous times but nanaki would join them after the first battle. Sephiroth had gone through tons of reworkings, some times he was aerith's lover, other times her brother. 
Sephiroth was initally going to be an extremely cruel man whose Jenova traits lead to a mako addiction.
Also there were possibilities that he might have been a woman at one point or another, that or transgender

FF10: Tidus was initially going to be a black haired undead yakuza punk

FF12: No not the basch thing. Vaan in early developments was going to be named Aqua and was a white mage.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> about what CMX....you ugly dolt.



E'rthang, son.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Evening FF fans
> 
> Zenieth here with FF could have beens
> 
> ...



Demanding a ps3 remake


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Aerith dying was hilarious. I didn't even use the her, plus she was kind of an idiot.



I never used her either. I didn't laugh when she died though.

I was like "Wow, um........ok? I guess this Sephiroth asshole has to got to die now..........but not right now cause I didn't really care about Aerith as she wasn't in my main party......soooooooo......meh"


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Yeah I never got the whole Aerith thing. She was pretty detached from emotional connection for me.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Aerith's death = the most overrated moment of any media.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Not going to lie, hated using Aerith in my party. Loved her as a character though which what made the death hit somewhat. At the time I was happy she got killed a little bit because she wasn't in my party anymore, but I realized I liked her afterwards and I missed her so I tried looking for cheat codes to bring her back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 15, 2011)

She was okay at healing stuff at least.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Evening FF fans
> 
> Zenieth here with FF could have beens
> 
> ...



So instead of Banchou Tidus we instead got a jock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Who is a whiny baby with daddy issues. Why the fuck wasn't Jecht main character?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Pretty much Basch.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> So instead of Banchou Tidus we instead got a jock ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Worst decision ever, right up there with changing Sora's chainsaw into the keyblade


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Worst decision ever, right up there with changing Sora's chainsaw into the keyblade



I like the Keyblade dammit.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Needs moar gunblades not cool things like chainswords.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 15, 2011)

They took away lightning's gunblade.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like the Keyblade dammit.



The keyblade should have been Riku's then we could have had the best of both damn it


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Worst decision ever, right up there with changing Sora's chainsaw into the keyblade



Sora of the Imperium?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Also Auron was going to be the Head of the crusaders initially.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Sora used to be a furry.

A chainsaw is an acceptable sacrifice.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2011)

Isn't Sora already a furry when he visits one of the Disney worlds?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

i remember that concept art  he looked cool though i have to say. And before that he was actually not going to exist, it was going to be mickey as the main character


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Sora turns into a lion in one of the worlds not a furry.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 15, 2011)

The World said:


> Who is a whiny baby with daddy issues. Why the fuck wasn't Jecht main character?



I know this is likely because of nostalgia(FFX was my first ever Final Fantasy) but I actually liked Tidus and he grew out of being in the shadows of his dad anyway.



Disaresta said:


> Didn't know orphan was X's final boss



You think Orphan is that easy? Honestly, Safer Sephiroth was more easier than Orphan.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 15, 2011)

Spartan your opinion aint work jack since you jack off to gender bent versions of characters you think are manly.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Spartan your opinion aint work jack since you jack off to gender bent versions of characters you think are manly.



Wait....wut?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Spartan, flaming gelatin. An oxymoron, I know.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait....wut?


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Sep 15, 2011)

A joke    ?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> A joke    ?



Nah, he was dead serious.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> A joke    ?



Correct. 

Anywho I'm quite happy to hear of FFX getting a remake. Just more reasons for me to nab the Vita.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 15, 2011)

Esura said:


>



You should check this stunt he pulled.



Or this little tid bit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 15, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> You should check this stunt he pulled.
> 
> 
> 
> Or this little tid bit.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 15, 2011)

what a wanker


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 15, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Correct.
> 
> Anywho I'm quite happy to hear of FFX getting a remake. Just more reasons for me to nab the Vita.



Its not a remake, its a remaster 

Not the same thing


----------



## Satou (Sep 15, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> Just Zanmato Penance, easy kill, easy time



Nah, I prefer spending hundreds of hours for no good reason in increasing stats.  Did the same thing with FFVIII's devour ability.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

spartan you are banned from this thread.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> spartan you are banned from this thread.


 lol if you banned him, a couple more should be banned also. I am not going to name them.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Everyone in this thread should be banned except me Gnome, Raidou and Zenieth.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

We need CMX to. The rest can be our jesters.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

CMX is on a tier of his own. He resides in the heavens.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Everyone in this thread should be banned except me Gnome, Raidou and Zenieth.



No love for Esura huh?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

You can be captain of the jesters.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

You disappoint me.


----------



## Satou (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> You can be captain of the jesters.



Ahhh!!  Eiko, summon Madeen multiple times before they turn into Meltigemini.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Less talking more dancing monkeys.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck this shit and fuck whoever trying to boot me out of my thread.

Cause we takin' over, one thread at a time.

CMX, join my revolution.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Almost forgot to mention in Type 0



THE DEVIL IS BACK!


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Fuck Type 0 until it gets localized.

And spoiler tag that big ass image.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

nope and nope


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

>Diablo is back

Shit just got metal.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDa6HaKymvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Me booted out of this thread? I made this thread into the awesomeness it is!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 16, 2011)

This is the only place I talk to Vasto, don't boot .


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

Diablospek

Type zero is shaping up to be the savior.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> This is the only place I talk to Vasto, don't boot .



Yup because I hardly talk in any other thread lately.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Diablos is one of the cooler summons.  I wish Type 0 was english already.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yup because I hardly talk in any other thread lately.



I've noticed . I only see you, Esura & Awesome in FF threads.





CMX is everywhere, watching over NF like jesus.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I've noticed . I only see you, Esura & Awesome in FF threads.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to hang out in the Konoha Library and Bleach sections when I first joined here but I got tired of dealing with Uchiha/Yammy wankfest shit going on.


POST 6, 002


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 16, 2011)

I still go around, usually post more in the lounge. HoU is so entertaining in the dumbest way . 

Post 400000000000.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

I'mma try being a Pimp on here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

HoU is good for a post count boosting, I tell you what.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Whats HoU?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

House of Uzumaki. It's where you go to chat about Naruto in all of its forms.

Kinda of like the Lounge for Naruto.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

lol I don't go to House of Uzumaki... I am too honest to go there. here and Konoha Library - Floor 2  are my favorite spots.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Hella Uchiha fans there probably.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

It's not that bad. I made a thread about which ninja would make the best gay porn star.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

That's too easy, Kisame of course.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2011)

I just remember your thread about which ninja was most likely to sell drugs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's too easy, Kisame of course.





You shut up.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

How the fuck Naruto talk slip in here?

There is a reason I come here to avoid talking about Naruto. I cannot deal with all the oddity of the fanbase.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

The manga is also pretty crappy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Naruto should make a guest appearance in a Final Fantasy game. 

Kisame and Ultros would make one epic fucking duo.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Or they can release a new Kingdom Hearts like game, and cross over with Anime's instead of Disney movies.


----------



## Esura (Sep 16, 2011)

Well, no I like Naruto but I don't want to talk about Naruto.

I just want to read it and keep it to myself.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Everyone secretly reads Naruto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I read it and it's not a secret.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I read it and it's not a secret.



You're special


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Everyone secretly reads Naruto.


 ohh not true.. not true at all...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> ohh not true.. not true at all...



You're reading it right now, aren't you?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

I caught up to it recently, only to drop it immediately again.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2011)

Bleach is better than Naruto


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Maybe if it moved a bit quicker.

Edit: Eh, bleach is still probably better even so.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Bleach is atrocious. It isn't a manga, more like a page in a bad fashion magazine. And lots of blank white pages with spilled ink.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Bleach is atrocious. It isn't a manga, more like a page in a bad fashion magazine. And lots of blank white pages with *spilled ink*.



It's called getsuga tenshou!


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

No I'm 99.99999999999999999% positive that Kubo just spilled ink on his blank white pages he calls a manga.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> Bleach is atrocious. It isn't a manga, more like a page in a bad fashion magazine. And lots of blank white pages with spilled ink.



Oh shaddup. You clearly have no appreciation for style.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

Why me sad?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

It use to be like Yu Yu Hakusho and his first manga Zombie Powder(which was good) way back in SS arc, now.........I don't know what is.....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Didn't he stop Zombie Powder because he had a mental breakdown?


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

I guess that mental breakdown made him spill so much ink.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Didn't he stop Zombie Powder because he had a mental breakdown?



I think so. From what I hear, ZP is supposedly actually good.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 16, 2011)

The World said:


> I guess that mental breakdown made him spill so much ink.



I went back to the first chapter for shits and giggles and I was like "holy shit, he had details on his characters, and backgrounds!"


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

ZP didn't run very long though, even Bleach was good for its first major arc. He probably would have done the same thing with ZP if it got as big as Bleach.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey so how about that Diablos?


----------



## Satou (Sep 16, 2011)

*mess with magic lamp*

Who dares to disturb my sleep?




[YOUTUBE]VeO0Tv-iSmQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

Satou said:


> *mess with magic lamp*
> 
> Who dares to disturb my sleep?



casts blind


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hey so how about that Diablos?



How 'bout him?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

Is Leviathan in type zero? Last I saw Leviathan was in FF IX, he needs to make a comeback.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

what other summon would ya like to see back in? you know...that are not regulars.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 16, 2011)

Siren


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Siren seems possible.

But I want Ark.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdWifJioVoo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Hugo there is hope for you yet here...I approve.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Siren seems possible.
> 
> But I want Ark.


Ark would be awesome, he should be in a game outside of IX.

Let's just hope that animation is shortened.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Siren seems possible.
> 
> But I want Ark.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdWifJioVoo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



The megazord? fuck yeah...and yes...shorten the animation...one of the longest ones ever...I think only eden is longer....if it even is.


----------



## Ishamael (Sep 16, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZbfDMzynwg[/YOUTUBE]

Eden is slightly shorter.

I find it interesting that in the animation, Ark transforms but while you fight him he stays in his ship form.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Eden and Ark's animations are just batshit insane.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to see an Ultros summon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Yeah...eden's like the strongest summon ever...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see an Ultros summon.



forever trying to have that stupid squid bite off of Gilgamesh i see? Still wanting him to have that kinda star power instead of be small time? Not going to happen...be happy you got dissidia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 16, 2011)

I want to see a dead Gilgamesh summon. Where he dies. And never comes back. Ever.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

Gilgamesh in an Ultros costume.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Gilgamesh in an Ultros costume.



Yeah...just about the only way Ultros could ever get on another one. But which costume...the squid one....or



This one....


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

That one, and put it in XIII-2.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see an Ultros summon.



He should be the size of the planet so he can fondle every girls ass and tittays.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

you people and your tentacle rape fetishes.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

So apparently from some commercials Rem dies and Arecia might not be the good girl they're leading you to believe.


----------



## The World (Sep 16, 2011)

Is that from Type-0?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

That would be a yes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qj3YHLQQ44c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

It was moving along to fast for me. Maybe she does...maybe she does not. Maybe someone else is evil...maybe not. Like I said...going to fast for me....and did not understand a damn thing they said.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 16, 2011)

Ark is cool and all but his animation is just way too long given how little damage he does.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

the hell are you talking about Zael?

Ark is the only FF9 summon that breaks the damage limit.

So technically it does the most damage.

edit: Wait no, but eh, still does 9999 damage the easiest out of all the summons so my point still stands.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

This thread should be rename. I don't like the new title anymore.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

FF thread of The Fucking Devil


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> the hell are you talking about Zael?
> 
> Ark is the only FF9 summon that breaks the damage limit.
> 
> ...



Yeah but the time it takes it to be summoned sometimes you can do more damage with other summons in the amount of time it takes the animation to stop.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 16, 2011)

FF thread of a Dance with the Devil.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 16, 2011)

Gnome said:


> FF thread of a Dance with the Devil.



I'm 0kay with this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 16, 2011)

Sounds good...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 16, 2011)

Hopefull winny or natuto actually listens. Naruto more then likely. winny? insubordinate.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 17, 2011)

I wish I could powerlevel like everyone else, I seem to always get underlevelled against boss fights


----------



## Nois (Sep 17, 2011)

8bit ost stock for a ringtone... now


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 17, 2011)

fuck bathandelus. casting doom on lightning just when i'm about to pwn him. 
I love his evil speeches though and his voice actor is win. much better than the villains in FF X and FF XII.  

is there a way to remove status effects in  this game, I've tried using both hope and Sahz but it seems i can't even remove shit like poison.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

'Cause the game is bad.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm enjoying it. I'm loving the storyline, some of the characters are pretty cool [Cid, Bathandelus]. The gameplay is also fun, though the crystarium needs to fuck off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> fuck bathandelus. casting doom on lightning just when i'm about to pwn him.
> I love his evil speeches though and his voice actor is win. much better than the villains in FF X and FF XII.
> 
> *is there a way to remove status effects in  this game, I've tried using both hope and Sahz but it seems i can't even remove shit like poison.*



Wait, what?

What do you mean you can't remove poison and shit? You get esuna as you advance in your crystarium and you get items from shops and enemys to remove status too. Only status you can't remove is the aforementioned doom.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 17, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> What do you mean you can't remove poison and shit? You get esuna as you advance in your crystarium and you get items from shops and enemys to remove status too. Only status you can't remove is the aforementioned doom.



I think its the AI's fault, cuz once i get hit by a status effect i switch to a paradigm with medic or synegist, but it seems the AI doesn't automatically heal me. As for items, the only items i bother buying is phoenix down, i've barely got enough money for anything else. I thought getting money was tough in FF XII but this is ridiculous.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I think its the AI's fault, cuz once i get hit by a status effect i switch to a paradigm with medic or synegist, but it seems the AI doesn't automatically heal me. As for items, the only items i bother buying is phoenix down, i've barely got enough money for anything else. I thought getting money was tough in FF XII but this is ridiculous.



Oh yeah I almost forgot that the AI goes through an order in what they cast first. Don't really remember how it works but what I've noticed in my playthrough is that they make sure your life bar is green then if you've got bad status on you then they take them off with esuna assuming they know it and are on medic. 

In terms of money it can be difficult but what I've did was upgrade weapons and accessories to max or close to it if I didn't have enough and sold them. The payback is usually good. Sometimes I sold accessories I found which sold for a lot too because I knew after I beat the game I can get those back through maxing and upgrading lower tier accessories into higher ones to get it back.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 17, 2011)

The AI focuses on healing you first and once you are at a certain HP they will remove status effects, and they can only do that if they have esuna. At that stage in the story you should have raise and esuna for medics.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

The World said:


> 'Cause the game is bad.



This.....


----------



## BVB (Sep 17, 2011)

FF XIII ain't that bad.

FF XII was worse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> FF XIII ain't that bad.
> 
> FF XII was worse.



To you yes, to me its the other way around.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> FF XIII ain't that bad.
> 
> FF XII was worse.



Lacking in a story and Vaan, sure. But the difference being that it actually played like a game and had tons of places to explore.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

And wasn't FFXIII bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

They should've expanded more on the Judges. Those guys didn't give a darn.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Lacking in a story and Vaan, sure. But the difference being that it actually played like a game and had tons of places to explore.



So what if there is a ton of places to explore if the gameplay is boring as shit to play? Hell, with the right Gambits the fucking game plays itself. And the story is absolute dogshit in FFXII. Starts off ok then barely half way through it goes to shit. Vaan is horrible and all the other characters are bland and fucking uninspired. Oh, and lets not forget the extreme grinding.

Worse game in the entire series.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They should've expanded more on the Judges. Those guys didn't give a darn.



Yeah Judges were awesome, except the one with the metal frills.


----------



## BVB (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> So what if there is a ton of places to explore if the gameplay is boring as shit to play? Hell, with the right Gambits the fucking game plays itself. And the story is absolute dogshit in FFXII. Starts off ok then barely half way through it goes to shit. Vaan is horrible and all the other characters are bland and fucking uninspired. Oh, and lets not forget the extreme grinding.
> 
> Worse game in the entire series.



I think thats the first time I completely agree with you.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> So what if there is a ton of places to explore if the gameplay is boring as shit to play? Hell, with the right Gambits the fucking game plays itself. And the story is absolute dogshit in FFXII. Starts off ok then barely half way through it goes to shit. Vaan is horrible and all the other characters are bland and fucking uninspired. Oh, and lets not forget the extreme grinding.
> 
> Worse game in the entire series.



How do you get those Gambits and make the right set up? _By playing the game._

And extreme grinding? A couple bosses here and there but not enough for main game. Side quests? *shrugs*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Lacking in a story and Vaan, sure. But the difference being that it actually played like a game and had tons of places to explore.



I agree here



Esura said:


> So what if there is a ton of places to explore if the gameplay is boring as shit to play? Hell, with the right Gambits the fucking game plays itself. And the story is absolute dogshit in FFXII. Starts off ok then barely half way through it goes to shit. Vaan is horrible and all the other characters are bland and fucking uninspired. Oh, and lets not forget the extreme grinding.
> 
> Worse game in the entire series.




Yeah and XIII was not a knock off of XII's fighting system...except done worst.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

You needed to grind for the main storyline bosses?


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah and *XIII was not a knock off of XII's fighting system*...except done worst.



Does not compute.

XIII's battle system is nothing like XII's. Its better than XII's.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> XIII's battle system is nothing like XII's. Its better than XII's.



>_The game automates combat and depends how your Paradigms are set. Like Gambits._

Not that it really matters since difficulty was completely fake.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >_The game automates combat and depends how your Paradigms are set. Like Gambits._
> 
> Not that it really matters since difficulty was completely fake.



Its a bit more simpler and intuitive than FFXII's Gambits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Does not compute.
> 
> XIII's battle system is nothing like XII's. Its better than XII's.





Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> >_The game automates combat and depends how your Paradigms are set. Like Gambits._
> 
> Not that it really matters since difficulty was completely fake.



Need I say more. XIII bit from XII(gameplay/battle system) and X(crystalis system=sphere grid)....and did them both worst.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

What was bad about XIII:

1. It was linear as shit. I mean literally go in one direction, nothing else.
2. A story I honestly didn't give two fucks about.
3. The majority of the cast, except Sazh cuz he was a boss, are complete tools.
4. Any character they introduced that had any form of potential we're either killed off too damn quick (Jihl) or fighting made no sense (Cid)
5. Barthandelus was just retarded in general and had no initial build up. He was pretty much a mid-game Ultimecia.
6. FAKE DIFFICULTY, what the shit? This game was no way difficult as if it was forced to make the difficulty. I had no sense of progress in character build, which was bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its a bit more simpler and intuitive than FFXII's Gambits.



so you like the fact that they are taking away more and more of the battle system hm? making it less of a game and more of a bad movie.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

XII's gambits made me put shit on autopilot. Hell, I remember late at night I was really tired and fighting a boss and I fell asleep during it. Woke up with my team just standing there.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

I've not played 13 so I have no opinion but I heard that it pretty much shafts any villain that's not the final villain.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

I'v esaid it before and I'll say it again. FFXII is EASILY the most immersive game in the series.

You gain a sense of fantasy and atmosphere that you simply could not get in the old days of the World Map and random encounters I'll be honest and say I wasn't sold on FF12 either....until you go to the Garif village. You have to cross the Ozmone Plains to get there and by god if all that waslking wasn't more addictive than most FF games' storylines.

You truly feel like you're on ana dventure and exploring a gorgeous land wondrous land.

And the story? Well I for one think it was high time they put the bland Evil Empire to rest. If you hadn't noticed each FF game has an Evil Empire that gradually gives away to let the Real Villain take center stage.

...the Empire in II
Baron iN IV
Whatever the fuck was in VI
Shinra in VII
Galbadia in VIII
Alexandria in IX

In each of these cases, the Empire is pretty clearly evil or being used by evil people. Your only goal is to stop Evil Empire and SAVE THE WORLD!

FFXII said "no, take your shitty unoriginal cartoon premise and leave it back in the 70s with Star Wars." FFXII presents the most morally grey and thereby the most interesting Empire to date. Why? Because, while there ar ecertified lunatics like Vayne in charge, it's not all bad. Vayne even had a vaguely noble intention going alon giwth his lust for power.

But beyond Vayne, there are many noble characters in the Empire. First there's Vayne's own brother, Lord Larsa. Lord Larsa is arguably more heroic than our heroes. After him there is Gabranth who has had to endure years of silent humiliation and self-loathing due to serving the Empire that destroed his homeland. He's merely looking for a purpose to live since it was taken from him so many years ago.

Other than those two and a few other heroic Judges, we get to se the CITIZENS of Archadia. Yes, imagine that - there are people in the Evil Empire. It's not just Mordor composed of bloodthirsty orcs. These are reasonable people who have varying views on how theri country acts. Ya know, like actual human beings or something.

Overall, FFXII's central theme is one of Overcoming Our Past. Everyone is shackled and bound to the misfortunes they've encountered. This slavery, somewhat embodied by the occuria, is what the final theme is all about. "The Battle For Freedom." They are battling to be liberated from their pasts and all the restrictions it places on them. Baltheir comes to terms with his father, Ashe comes to terms with the Empire thatkilled her father and so-on. Each characters comes to accept the tragedies they encountered and move on to build a brighter world.

This is in large part the purpose of Vaan and Penelo. As the youngest party members and as "common folk"m they offer the perspective of what Average Joe must think when their home is invaded and their families killed. Vaan and Penelo hated th Empire because they thought it was precisely one of those cartoonish, uninspired Evil Empires. But as they meet Larsa and travel the world, they gain a more realistic understanding of how things ar. Larsa, Vaan and Penelo represent a new generation -  a generation not constricted to the woes of older generations. They can see beyond the boundaries of nationa nd embrace as brothers and sisters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

^ Was this post really neccessary?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Bro Vayne had no noble intentions, he wanted to rule the world.


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

He killed his dad bro. Guy was giant walking dickhead.

Then he had Gabranth kill another Judge who accused him of killing his dad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 17, 2011)

He was the run of the mill villain. Wheres the nobility in that?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Also 12 isn't the only one that lets you know that the empire isn't all evil and the filled with unholy dicks, just about every empire short of 2 in FF did that to some extent.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)

Murakazu said:


> ^ Was this post really neccessary?



Yup...hope it was informative.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> What was bad about XIII:
> 
> 1. It was linear as shit. I mean literally go in one direction, nothing else.
> *Doesn't matter.*
> ...



Bolded are my responses.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Bro Vayne had no noble intentions, he wanted to rule the world.



He was trying to overthrow the genocidal Occuria and let humans rule themselves.

He just chose to do this through genocide of his own.

Well-Intentioned Extremist. not to the extent of Dr. Cid but he wasn't doing it all For the Evulz.

It really was clear that the Empire and the Occuria represented two evil extremes. The Occuria are bad because they see humans are pawns to be used and disposed of. The Empire says the Ends Justify the Means.

Our heroes in turn find a midleground where Humans are free but they don't need to resort to massacres to accomplish it.

i'm no fan of Vayne and he was an evil prick. But not a *completely* evil prick.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Also Vaan and Penelo may have been Ishmael in conception but they sure as hell weren't it in execution.

I like 12 but a lot of the stuff you listed really either didn't happen or you're over emphasizing it.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He was trying to overthrow the genocidal Occuria and let humans rule themselves.
> 
> He just chose to do this through genocide of his own.
> 
> ...



He wanted to rule the world

Venat supported him, the other Occuria did not. That's basically the cut and dry of it.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 17, 2011)

Vayne destroyed 2 kingdoms and wanted to rule Ivalice like a dictator 

Yeah he's a bastard


----------



## The World (Sep 17, 2011)

A bastard who turned into a total tool by the end.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

I really think you're mistaking Vayne for Cid.

Cid was all down for that freeing from the gods thing. He had philosophical discussions with Venat, he was all about Venat's thing about toppling the god's rule.

Vayne just wanted venat to give him the biggest and best weapon to rule everything.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 17, 2011)

> Dude...Barthandelus was built up HOURS before mid game. You fight HIM (not other people possessed by Ultimecia like in FFVIII) THREE TIMES. Orphan wasn't even that left field since he was also built up and you expected to face him.



His *reveal* came out of nowhere. I was paying attention to the plot and when he did reveal to be the big bad, I was like "wut?".



> Explain this one.



Crystarium levels are left locked until the next chapter when you can power up more. It was based off the Sphere Grid but the SG didn't lock you in by force. You were _forced_ to fight difficult enemies b/c the game's way of getting stronger hits a fucking cap till the next chapter. So any sense of gowth feels fake. And any sense of challenge, toyed with. *Healed after every battle,* completely eliminates any sense of survival or prep. Fuck up? Don't worry, retry again.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

No, that's relaly not it.

Vayne: Ivalice will know a new Dynast-Kiing and Man will keep his own history. The tyranny of the gods is ended! We are their puppets no more! The freedom for which we have longed is at hand!

And given Dr. Cid's frickin' catch phrase was "the reins of history back in the hands of Man"....

Ashe's ancestor Raithwall took the Occuria's offer and in so doing made Humans their slaves. As Bergan himself said "Raithwall did but pretend the title [of Dynast-King] A cur begging Nethicite scraps from his master's table."
(something close tot hat. Maybe one or two words off)

And of course there is a real central struggle with Ashe and what she'll do. The Occuria make the same offer to her after all. She could also cut off Deifacted Nethicite Shards and "bring peace". But she chose not to. 

I'm sorry but I'm not "over-emphasizing" or making up shit. The central struggle of the game is Archadia attempting to win back Man's freedom  by force. The Occuria tempt our heroes with the thing they had all longed for at the start of the game - the complete annihilation of the Empire. But they had all grown and come to understand that vengeance was useless and so they chose not to. They saved man through their own means. They saved them from the tyranny of the gods or from other men.

And again, i'm not making up anything about what I said. Vaan and Penelo do exist to give us insight into the common world of Dalmasca and they stand as symbols of the future.

When Basch and Ashe are talking...

Ashe: My people hate the Empire. They will not accept this [peace].

Basch: There is hope. (camera shows Vaan, Penelo and Larsa chattering and having fun) Hope for a future where we can join hands as brothers.

So...yes. Everything I said is backed up by the game's own dialogue.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 17, 2011)

Do you know when he said that?

Right at the end of the game, while hopped up on nethicite.

Before that point in the game you couldn't even tell that anybody except Cid even knew Venat existed.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> His *reveal* came out of nowhere. I was paying attention to the plot and when he did reveal to be the big bad, I was like "wut?".


It happened pretty early in the game though. It was a shocker but shit, I would of been disappointed and bored if I was just fighting just a regular pope. Afterwards, the game gradually explained his true motives throughout the second half and, overall it doesn't really feel forced imo like how FFVIII's Ultimecia did. You don't actually SEE Ultimecia until pretty much the end of the game.

I ended up liking him by end game though. One of my favorite FF villains now.

Although this isn't you, but I find it annoying when people act as though Orphan came out of nowhere like Zeromus or Necron. The friend was not only explained but mentioned in great detail. You knew what Orphan was HOURS before the final chapter and you knew you would have to meet Orphan eventually (part of their L'cie mission and all that shit).




> Crystarium levels are left locked until the next chapter when you can power up more. It was based off the Sphere Grid but the SG didn't lock you in by force. You were _forced_ to fight difficult enemies b/c the game's way of getting stronger hits a fucking cap till the next chapter. So any sense of gowth feels fake. And any sense of challenge, toyed with. *Healed after every battle,* completely eliminates any sense of survival or prep. Fuck up? Don't worry, retry again.



Ok then, I understand ya now.

Although I wish I was healed after every battle in every RPG though at least.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

As for Cid...

Reddas: A Judge Magister there was, 2 years past he took the Midlight Shard and used it not knowing what he did and Nabudis was blown away. Cid ordered this of him to learn the Nethicite's true power.

And....

Balthier to Cid: You made your Nethicite for this. You mimic your Occuria stone for what? TO BECOME A GOD YOURSELF?

Sorry but Cid wasn't some philanthropist. Vayne may subjugate kingdoms but Cid has Magical Nukes go off in order to kill potentially thousands of helpless people. All this to make himself a god.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Do you know when he said that?
> 
> Right at the end of the game, while hopped up on nethicite.
> 
> Before that point in the game you couldn't even tell that anybody except Cid even knew Venat existed.



Well that's because Venat is a Reveal. Cid is the only one seen talking to It because he's supposed to be bonkers. 

And when you think about it, Venat was the real villain. Cid and Vayne were just the tools to accomplish its goals.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm done anyway.

Sorry zen but I love FFXII. I don't think I was overstating its story at all.

And let it be noted I think Vayne was a horrrible ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who _potentially_ had more depth but that was never realized at all. I was hoping for some sort of confession that he was doing this all for Larsa and Larsa's future but alas, no. he was just a dickhead.

Dr. Cid of course was pure greatness and probably my second favorite character in the game after Gabranth.


----------



## Esura (Sep 17, 2011)

Dae Dae to the rescue with titties.

Guys, I need help. I'm trying to make a bombshell to play with on White Knight Chronicles and I need help.

Right now I'm making a long haired brunette who is a bit on the small side, but I was thinking about doing short hair. Post picks of hot chicks so I can get ideas.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura you do not need pics bro. Just take a good look at the hair and how it looks on the character. It will come to you...believe in your eyes!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Do you know if the character you make actually interacts in this game?


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm done anyway.
> 
> Sorry zen but I love FFXII. I don't think I was overstating its story at all.
> 
> ...



Lowtown OST FFXII made the whole game.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae Dae to the rescue with titties.
> 
> Guys, I need help. I'm trying to make a bombshell to play with on White Knight Chronicles and I need help.
> 
> Right now I'm making a long haired brunette who is a bit on the small side, but I was thinking about doing short hair. Post picks of hot chicks so I can get ideas.



Are you playing International or WKC II? I'm still playing WKC I trying to platinum it.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 18, 2011)

WKC...

Ugh. I really didn't like that game


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> WKC...
> 
> Ugh. I really didn't like that game



That's because it wasn't very good.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 18, 2011)

It had potential at the start. And then it became shit after 2 hours.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura you do not need pics bro. Just take a good look at the hair and how it looks on the character. It will come to you...believe in your eyes!


I did what you said, and I'm leaning to only two hair choices now.

One looks like the hair style of Celty's head from Durarara.

The other one is long with two long bangs on the side similar to K-ON's Mio. Bangs are thinner than hers though.


Gnome said:


> Do you know if the character you make actually interacts in this game?


Not the single player mode. She/He would just be a side character to the main character name Leonard. A tag-along pretty much.  But it will be my avatar when I play online so she needs to look hot.


----------



## Esura (Sep 18, 2011)

Kaitlyn said:


> Are you playing International or WKC II? I'm still playing WKC I trying to platinum it.



I'm playing WKC I in my WKC II copy.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not the single player mode. She/He would just be a side character to the main character name Leonard. A tag-along pretty much.  But it will be my avatar when I play online so she needs to look hot.



K, I was just wondering if they changed that.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 18, 2011)

Speaking of WKC2, is it at the very least a good game? It's not hard to be better than the first, but it is actually good?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2011)

What is WKC?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 18, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2011)

Huh. Never heard of it.

Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 18, 2011)

White Knight Chronicles. And they did say that they improved the combat system for the second one, made it more faster and balanced out most of the weapon classes. I won't be touching it for a while though. It's a game that you'd play for the gameplay and online interactions, not for the story.

WKC wasn't all that majorly advertised. It's kinda like this generations .hack being a cult game. Big difference being that this is a real online game instead of a simulated MMO.


----------



## Awesome (Sep 18, 2011)

Does it have any difficulty? The first one's combat system had room for some awesome strategy but the game was extremely easy and provided absolutely no challenge unless I'm going solo on the online mode.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 18, 2011)

I hear that they up'ed the difficulty for WKC II. So much so that you need to have prior knowledge of it to prepare for it. I also hear that people had difficulty with the first storyline boss XD


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 18, 2011)

It's on the disc.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 18, 2011)

FFX re-make on ps3? HECKKKKK YESSSSSSS


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

Not a remake probably just an update to HD graphics. Like God of War 1 and 2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2011)

Remaking FFX would be pretty dumb anyway. It's not nearly old or ugly enough to warrant it.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

Speaking of White Knight Chronicles, I actually liked it quite a bit. It actually reminds me a bit of Xenoblade Chronicles, just shorter and to a smaller scale. I'll probably give the sequel a shot after I've finished everything I'm getting over the next few months.

I hated the PSP game, though.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Remaking FFX would be pretty dumb anyway. It's not nearly old or ugly enough to warrant it.



Remaking anything from FFX+ would be dumb.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

^^^ agreed. pre FF X is just superior, especially FF V.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 18, 2011)

Remaking ANY Final Fantasy would be dumb.

What we _do_ need is a Xenogears remake.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Remaking ANY Final Fantasy would be dumb.
> 
> What we _do_ need is a Xenogears remake.



An FF V remake would be the greatest move square can do this gen. though a vagrant story remake would be awesome.


----------



## BVB (Sep 18, 2011)

VII needs a remake.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

VII needs a remake for what?
To slap some shiny new graphics on it, but keep a lackluster battlesytem that has fucking retardedly long attack animations/

Everytime I think of FF7 the first thing that comes to my mind is Beta...and how that shit lasts forever.


----------



## BVB (Sep 18, 2011)

of course they could tweak some little things, like a skip sequence function etc.


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 18, 2011)

Attack
Enemy skill
Steal
Item

Selected Enemy Skill.

Selected Beta.
Casting Beta.
...still casting Beta.
...hmm whats on T.V.
...John Stewart! Oh he's amusing.
...ha ha ha Obama.
...roflmao republicans
...lol Im Canadian.
...whoops forgot FF7.
...still casting Beta.
...Wtf?
....I swear I watched a whole episode...
...well I'm sure it's almost over...
...still casting Beta.
OH COME AWN.
...still casting Beta.
Oh my shoes are untied let me just fix that
Done shoes are all tied
...wait why am I wearing shoes in my house.
I'll just take those off.
Done shoes are off and put away lets check ff7
...still casting Beta.
This is bullshit.
...700 damage.
FINALLY Finished!
Wait no...no...
The Enemies till alive...
How much health does this shit have?
Check gamefaqs.
Uh huh....9000 hp...shit...well there must be a weakness to speed it up...fire....shit Beta is fire...well maybe theres a stronger spell. Beta is one of the strongest fire spells you say? FUCK. My. LIFE.
Casting Beta...


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Who still wants a VII remake other than people stuck in the past. 

V and VI deserve it the most, III gets honorable mention


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 18, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Attack
> Enemy skill
> Steal
> Item
> ...



Fucking lol. But fuck beta, I just let tifa own with the various ways she can hit for 9,999 damage.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

This thread name should be change to The FF thread of FFVI must have a remake screw FFVII


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> This thread name should be change to The FF thread of FFVI must have a remake screw FFVII



Make it happen mods


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Who still wants a VII remake other than people stuck in the past.
> 
> V and VI deserve it the most, III gets honorable mention



holy contradiction batman!



Malvingt2 said:


> This thread name should be change to The FF thread of FFVI must have a remake screw FFVII



Yeah...no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> holy contradiction batman!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...no.


 why no?


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> holy contradiction batman!



  

You mean holy hypocrisy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Because I am tired of hearing people bs about VII to VI.



Disaresta said:


> You mean holy hypocrisy



yes...thank you disaresta...


*goes to neg. can not neg!*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because I am tired of hearing people bs about VII to VI.


Alright, I shall stop.... well I am going to try.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *goes to neg. can not neg!*



*goes to rep. Can not rep. Looks at mods.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 18, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Alright, I shall stop.... well I am going to try.



Good man.



Disaresta said:


> *goes to rep. Can not rep. Looks at mods.*



someone must have been abusing the green...or red.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Good man.
> 
> 
> 
> someone must have been abusing the green...or red.



Probably both


----------



## Kuja (Sep 18, 2011)

>Needing a remake of FFVII

Sure 

FFIX Is awesome so it doesn't need one


----------



## Velocity (Sep 18, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> >Needing a remake of FFVII
> 
> Sure
> 
> FFIX Is awesome so it doesn't need one



I want an FFV one most...


----------



## Kuja (Sep 18, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I want an FFV one most...



Need to change his name to Bartz and not Buttz


----------



## The World (Sep 18, 2011)

HOLY FUCKING JESUS SHIT. FF6 COMING TO PSN TUESDAY, now's I can play it on my big screen plasma TV. :33

O and Chrono Trigger too, but I got like 50 copies of that. 

Now all we need is Suikoden 2 and Legend of Dragoon and everything will be complete. 

O and Chrono Cross too.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 18, 2011)

LOD And Chrono Cross Plz 

also, FF Chronicles coming to PSN? U dont sey 

Personally, i'd enjoy a shiny new FF7 remake to go with the expanded universe. Hell i'd take all of the storyfied FF's pre X in a shiny new layer.

FF7 Anniversary is still on for another 7 years as far as i know, so there's plenty of time..also, you don't carry over everything from an original game to the remake, that's why its called a remake  You update to bring it into the current generation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

You want to know what I want...even above FF VII remake? I will give you a hint...it was never officially translated....yet is one of the best if not best snes rpg ever.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Idk, sounds like crap.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Need to change his name to Bartz and not Buttz



sacrilege!



Gnome said:


> Idk, sounds like crap.



If you had actually played it...you would not say that. Unless your trolling...in which I am about to neg you.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

I got no idea what it is by what you said.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I got no idea what it is by what you said.



Then get the fuck out because you have not played it. I can tell by your petty insults.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

I haven't played a jrpg in like a year, I kind of want to now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I haven't played a jrpg in like a year, I kind of want to now.



You could not have played this game on a system. Unless you lived in japan. It was never officially translated.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

What is it, the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll let CMX tell you...or Esura. I think he knows what it is as well. If not...someone does...someone.....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Vasto teasing with people again .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

Fuck JRPGS...they make me think too much. Just finished Nier for the fourth and final time. fuck, i cannot touch that game again. It just has made me so god damned depressed about life in general. Made me cry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Vasto teasing with people again .



Because someone else was not here.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Da fuck is my Lulu in the title of this thread too? Da fuk. I like to get kinky sometimes with her and that Moogle.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Da fuck is my Lulu in the title of this thread too? Da fuk. I like to get kinky sometimes with her and that Moogle.



You can stick the Moogle where the sun doesn't shine. 

...

Actually, don't. That's probably what you do with it normally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You can stick the Moogle where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, don't. That's probably what you do with it normally.



to late...your crude suggestion has now been quoted. We now see how dirty of a mind you actually have.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> You can stick the Moogle where the sun doesn't shine.
> 
> ...
> 
> Actually, don't. That's probably what you do with it normally.



No one has love for Lulu?  Yuna and Rikku are boring in comparison to Lulu. Wakka was barely man enough to handle Lulu. That should say loads.


----------



## lathia (Sep 19, 2011)

FFV needs a remake badly. I hardly remember anything about that game. I also don't feel motivated to play it again.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> to late...your crude suggestion has now been quoted. We now see how dirty of a mind you actually have.



No comment. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> No one has love for Lulu?  Yuna and Rikku are boring in comparison to Lulu. Wakka was barely man enough to handle Lulu. That should say loads.



Lulu is cool an' all, but she isn't exactly Yuna or Rikku. Even I can see that. 

Plus super long titles are silly.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Well I ain't gonna lie but...

Yuna is pretty sexy. Yuna > Lulu > Rikku, cuz honestly, Rikku is too immature and hyper for me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

lathia said:


> FFV needs a remake badly. I hardly remember anything about that game. I also don't feel motivated to play it again.



Gilgamesh
Butz
Tree of Death
Cross dressing pirate
werewolf from other planet
crystals
its morphing time


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 19, 2011)

Unless FFX HD gives me Jap audio I will pass. I can't possibly stomach listening to Tidus and Yuna's horrific voice acting again.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

I blame SE sucking at vocal direction at the time. Dissidia's tidus is the same guy and he doesn't nearly sound as bad as he did in FF10


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe I should buy FFVI just to support the cause.


But that's like throwing away money.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

You won't be supporting any cause. It will just go to line Sony's pockets.

If you have FF6 already don't bother. I don't, so I'm going to get it. 

I've only done emulators with it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I blame SE sucking at vocal direction at the time. Dissidia's tidus is the same guy and he doesn't nearly sound as bad as he did in FF10


Finally someone gets it. Normally people just blame the actors without thinking.

Although back then the voice acting didn't seem so bad to me, then again it was the first voiced FF game.



The World said:


> You won't be supporting any cause. It will just go to line Sony's pockets.
> 
> If you have FF6 already don't bother. I don't, so I'm going to get it.
> 
> I've only done emulators with it.



Emulators suck.

All my FFVI roms crashes on me and the GBA copy is too damn expensive nowadays so I rather play the Anthology shit, loading times be damned.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> You won't be supporting any cause. It will just go to line Sony's pockets.
> 
> If you have FF6 already don't bother. I don't, so I'm going to get it.
> 
> I've only done emulators with it.



I guess you're right. Fuck it.

I'll just have to hold on to the hopes that they will remake the damn game some day.


----------



## BVB (Sep 19, 2011)

SE hates VI


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> SE hates VI



To SE and me, FFIV is the true FFI.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> To SE and me, FFIV is the true FFI.



What does that even mean?


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

It means that Final Fantasy wasn't really the Final Fantasy we know and love until FFIV.

FFIV was like the start of many tropes and shit that occurs in other FFs. In laymans term to new gamers, its the Link to the Past of the FF series. FFVII is the Ocarina of Time of the FF series. I guess you can say FFVI is the Link's Awakening of the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I disagree. FFIII was badass.

Also, FFII was decent and FFI wasn't that bad. If anything, I think FFIII set the bar as it introduces more elements than any other game in the series, namely a larger party size, class changes/skill systems, and good staple summons. 

FFII also introduced a lot of good stuff like auto-targeting, Ultima, guest characters, and hot bitches. 

If anything FFIV is a step down in innovation from the previous games, but it did bring about the quirkiness, deeper story, character development, and top-notch music that I associate with the games.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

I agree     .


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 19, 2011)

Crazy is right, as always


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

His love of Ultros makes him stronger. 

And also makes him molest women with tentacle rape. :sanji


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

lol at ff4 being the true 1.

1 stands on a pinnacle for you know, saving the company. only Nomura has a hard on for 4 and that's mainly just Kain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> His love of Ultros makes him stronger.
> 
> And also makes him molest women with tentacle rape. :sanji



If I only had tentacles.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I disagree. FFIII was badass.
> 
> Also, FFII was decent and FFI wasn't that bad. If anything, I think FFIII set the bar as it introduces more elements than any other game in the series, namely a larger party size, class changes/skill systems, and good staple summons.
> 
> ...


No one said FFI-III were bad (yet).

But how is FFIV is a step down in innovation? The bolded IS innovation, especially considering that story is generally extremely important to the genre (do not post exceptions, we know there are fucking exceptions).



> in?no?va?tion   [in-uh-vey-shuhn]
> noun
> 1.
> something new or different introduced: numerous innovations in the high-school curriculum.
> ...



Also, lets not forget that FFIV actually made characters in the game, unique and enriched with their own personality and abilities not hindered by convoluted subsystems.

And as far as overseas go, FFII and FFIII is overall irrelevant here considering that II and III wasn't released until _years_ later in English (FFIII's original was NEVER released here in English), not to mention that they were received very lukewarmly from the overall fanbase when they did release, which makes FFIV (FFII US) stand out all the more.

Again...

FFI - Legend of Zelda
FFII-III -Legend of Zelda II
FFIV- Link to the Past / Metroid
FFVI - Link's Awakening / Super Metroid
FFVII - Ocarina of Time



Disaresta said:


> Crazy is right, as always


Nooo not you too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura changed his set ... wow :WOW.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

Shouldn't FF6 be LTTP

seeing as 7 and OOT are more or less them in 3d.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> lol at ff4 being the true 1.
> 
> 1 stands on a pinnacle for you know, saving the company. only Nomura has a hard on for 4 and that's mainly just Kain.



No one is downplaying FFI dude. Its a classic we know. Legend of Zelda 1 was too, just Link to the Past overshadowed it in the Zelda fanbase, like FFIV overshadowed FFI.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

LTTP is fucking god tier


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shouldn't FF6 be LTTP
> 
> seeing as 7 and OOT are more or less them in 3d.



I was mostly comparing them by their impact they had on the series.

The same way LTTP, Link's Awakening, and OoT are important Zelda games to the fanbase overall, so is FFIV, FFVI, and FFVII (generally, although obviously not everyone in the fanbase feels the same way understandably)

Oh, and FFX is Majora's Mask/Wind Waker (take your pick).

@Brightly
You liek?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

of course .







so after getting vanille's eidolon, how many fucking hours will it take for me to finish this game?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so after getting vanille's eidolon, how many fucking hours will it take for me to finish this game?



Seventy. Billion. Hours.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends how you play the game, from that point it took me about 6 hours.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Depends how you play the game, from that point it took me about 6 hours.



Damn, did you like speed run or something?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

oh god, i'm not liking these answers .


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

I made it to outside Cocoon and when I actually had to grind on the monsters there I was bored and gave up.

Ironic that when the game actually goes outside to not be so linear is when I just grew too tired of it.

I guess it held my hand for so long that I just had to say Fuck it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Damn, did you like speed run or something?



I played it twice, first time 38 hours. Second time was 22 hours.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

I easily spent like 15-25 more hours after getting Hectonchier.

I spent like 50+ hours in the game bought time I got to the final boss.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

I was just aiming for under 24 my second time. All the side quest stuff was pretty poor feeling to me.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I played it twice, first time 38 hours. Second time was 22 hours.



You must have the patience of a Sloth stuck in a Tony Scott movie.

Or of a guy who played FF13 twice. :sanji


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> No one said FFI-III were bad (yet).
> 
> But how is FFIV is a step down in innovation? The bolded IS innovation, especially considering that story is generally extremely important to the genre (do not post exceptions, we know there are fucking exceptions).
> 
> ...


Just because we didn't get them first doesn't make them irrelevant. That's like saying Hitler was irrelevant to the world before Pearl Harbor.

FFI is the godfather of RPGs. It's epic.
FFII is a big innovator in Final Fantasy.
FFIII is even bigger.
FFIV innovated some things, but not as much as the previous three games. It's crazy to even say that. 


zenieth said:


> Shouldn't FF6 be LTTP
> 
> seeing as 7 and OOT are more or less them in 3d.


True. LTTP = the best Zelda.
FFVI = the best Final Fantasy.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

I see both LTTP and OOT being god tier.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Hectonchier's summoning cutscene isn't as bad as I thought it'd be in the sense of pervertedness. I mean, it was a little suggestive but I didn't see much whore-ism except for the obvious orgasm in the end.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

OoT is god tier

LTTP is *Fucking* god tier


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just because we didn't get them first doesn't make them irrelevant. That's like saying Hitler was irrelevant to the world before Pearl Harbor.
> 
> FFI is the godfather of RPGs. It's epic.
> *FFII is a big innovator in Final Fantasy.
> ...


Just know, not a lot of people agree with that sentiment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Not a lot of people are as smart as me.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2011)

2 did technically bring story and named characters to FF


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

No, its that no one in their right mind would call FFII an innovator. Only claim to fame FFIII has is guest characters and classes.

You downplay FFIV too much.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 2 did technically bring story and named characters to FF



We know. It wasn't that stories was non-existent in RPGs until FFIV. Stories just wasn't done in the way like FFIV at the time. 

Its not what the game does, its how the game does it. There is a reason FFI and FFIV still prevails while FFII and III are tossed to the way side like used condoms even in Japan where the originals released.

DMC2 introduced some interesting gameplay elements that DMC3 apes but you wouldn't know that from all the hate DMC2 gets.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

In 2006, readers of the Japanese gaming magazine Famitsu voted the original Final Fantasy III the eighth-best video game of all-time.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Yeah, but Famitsu kind of sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Just 

FFIII was awesome. I don't know why you guys are hating on it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

I never played it, but I'll take your word on it over Esura's.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

it saddens me to see everyone looking down upon my second husband .


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I never played it, but I'll take your word on it over Esura's.



Thats so fucked up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Smart money is always on the most senior member.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Screw you.

FFIV > FFIII


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 19, 2011)

while I enjoyed FF IV, imo i found III's gameplay to be superior. ffiv didn't really give you much much in terms of character customization. the best thing about FFIV is Golbez.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Screw you.
> 
> FFIV > FFIII


I never said FFIII was better than FFIV.


Hugo Hill said:


> while I enjoyed FF IV, imo i found III's gameplay to be superior. ffiv didn't really give you much much in terms of character customization. the best thing about FFIV is Golbez.



But this does have some merit. 

FFIII had much more character customization in it (ie: any at all). Maybe you mad because FFIII was too hard for you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 2 did technically bring story and *named characters to FF*



That...is all it brought to the FF series. FF I did have a story....a very very basic story.


----------



## BVB (Sep 19, 2011)

I've never played III. :/


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

I had to sell III for money....never got to finish it. It was the DS version...I never understood why people said it was hard....maybe they meant IV for DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

The NES version is the one to play first. If you want you can play the DS remake after for a graphics boost.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The NES version is the one to play first. If you want you can play the DS remake after for a graphics boost.



CMX, gnome never got my hint for a game I wish to finally be ported and translated to the US from the SNES days. Its an RPG...care to give them the answer on this awesome of awesome games?


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> CMX, gnome never got my hint for a game I wish to finally be ported and translated to the US from the SNES days. Its an RPG...care to give them the answer on this awesome of awesome games?



Terranigma!

I have it on my DS!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Terranigma!
> 
> I have it on my DS!



And here I thought you would be one of the few who would know. WRONG!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 19, 2011)

star ocean? :S


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And here I thought you would be one of the few who would know. WRONG!



Dude, I have no clue. I don't really care for much SNES RPGs unless its FFIV. I grew up on RPGs in the PS1 era.

If I had to guess though, Seiken Densetsu 3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> CMX, gnome never got my hint for a game I wish to finally be ported and translated to the US from the SNES days. Its an RPG...care to give them the answer on this awesome of awesome games?



There are so many to choose from. 

Are we talking about still haven't been translated (meaning Star Ocean is out)?


If so, then I'd guess either Bahamut Lagoon, Seiken Densetsu III, or Romancing Saga III.

They are the best non-translated games on the shelf.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are so many to choose from.
> 
> Are we talking about still haven't been translated (meaning Star Ocean is out)?
> 
> ...



I think its this.

This is my final answer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude, I have no clue. I don't really care for much SNES RPGs unless its FFIV. I grew up on RPGs in the PS1 era.
> 
> If I had to guess though, Seiken Densetsu 3?





Esura said:


> I think its this.
> 
> This is my final answer.



I knew Esura would know if I raged a bit...which I do not.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dude, I have no clue. I don't really care for much SNES RPGs unless its FFIV. I grew up on RPGs in the PS1 era.
> 
> If I had to guess though, Seiken Densetsu 3?



Hahaha, VLD scolded you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think its this.
> 
> This is my final answer.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 19, 2011)

Really, that douche.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Just
> 
> FFIII was awesome. I don't know why you guys are hating on it.



I concur! I actually really liked the job system and the whole smaller floating world with a large oceany world beneath was just _awesome._ All those different vehicles, as well. Plus you had the awesome guest characters like Desch, Doga and Aria that weren't fated to all die like they did in FFII.

But mostly Desch.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

FFIII had characters?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFIII had characters?


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Ah, Refia gives me a boner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 19, 2011)

whoa Refia looks like she could be hawt with less clothing on.


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Shit...I kind of want to play FFIII now again. 

But alas, I must finish WKC and Disgaea 4. Battles are kind of... awkward in WKC to say the least.


----------



## LMJ (Sep 19, 2011)

Mother Fucking Repped


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

I kinda want to play the NES version again. Or maybe I will finish the DS one.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

The remade version of 3 for the DS gave the 4 main heros names.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 19, 2011)

Onion Knights should never be molested.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Refia is indeed awesome.



pek


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Didn't you used to have a set of her when you was called that name before you changed it to Winny?


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Refia is indeed awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> pek



pek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cySEm8V2R3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kaitlyn (Sep 19, 2011)

I had a lot of fun with FF III DS. I was trying to max out classes with certain people, but got burned out, fighting dragons and getting Onion equipment drops. I spent so much time, I capped out the clock XD

I'll go back to it someday.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Didn't you used to have a set of her when you was called that name before you changed it to Winny?



I did, yeah. I'm quite a fan of that game, to be honest.

I remember back when the DS remake first was released in Japan. I was staying at my Nan's, so I used a website called Lik Sang to import it without my parents knowing (it was over five years ago, I was sixteen and I only managed to get them to trust the internet enough to buy stuff on it last Christmas). I remember waiting patiently for the post man, who brought it to me, then cost my Nan a fortune in phone bills playing the game while talking to a friend of mine who lives in Wolverhampton. We both sat there, in true geek fashion, eating the same food (pineapple juice and blueberry muffins, if you're curious) as I repeated to him word for word everything that was written. I had the volume up at max an' everything, just so my friend could hear the music. 

Oh, I miss those days.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

Winny, I strive to be like you .


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I did, yeah. I'm quite a fan of that game, to be honest.
> 
> I remember back when the DS remake first was released in Japan. I was staying at my Nan's, so I used a website called Lik Sang to import it without my parents knowing (it was over five years ago, I was sixteen and I only managed to get them to trust the internet enough to buy stuff on it last Christmas). I remember waiting patiently for the post man, who brought it to me, then cost my Nan a fortune in phone bills playing the game while talking to a friend of mine who lives in Wolverhampton. We both sat there, in true geek fashion, eating the same food (pineapple juice and blueberry muffins, if you're curious) as I repeated to him word for word everything that was written. I had the volume up at max an' everything, just so my friend could hear the music.
> 
> Oh, I miss those days.



That sounds like a really surreal yet fun experience. heh


----------



## Esura (Sep 19, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I did, yeah. I'm quite a fan of that game, to be honest.
> 
> I remember back when the DS remake first was released in Japan. I was staying at my Nan's, so I used a website called *Lik Sang* to import it without my parents knowing (it was over five years ago, I was sixteen and I only managed to get them to trust the internet enough to buy stuff on it last Christmas). I remember waiting patiently for the post man, who brought it to me, then cost my Nan a fortune in phone bills playing the game while talking to a friend of mine who lives in Wolverhampton. We both sat there, in true geek fashion, eating the same food (pineapple juice and blueberry muffins, if you're curious) as I repeated to him word for word everything that was written. I had the volume up at max an' everything, just so my friend could hear the music.
> 
> Oh, I miss those days.


Thats the site Sony systematically destroyed right? 

And you speak Japanese?


But those sound like wonderful times. I guess my own "FFIII DS" would be Pokemon Red. The memories....sigh...good ones.



BrightlyGoob said:


> Winny, I strive to be like you .


You are perfect the way you are.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 19, 2011)

oh you ~ <3.





on topic though, Refia is so adorable pek.


----------



## The World (Sep 19, 2011)

Arc is where it's at.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 19, 2011)

The World said:


> Arc is where it's at.



Yet Luneth is totally the white haired pretty boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

The original game was cooler. You just get dropped into a dungeon for no reason at all and start an adventure. No names, no complications.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The original game was cooler. You just get dropped into a dungeon for no reason at all and start an adventure. *No names, no complications*.



No Refia.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

No worries.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Still, despite Refia, FFIII is one of the weakest FF games for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Weakest numbered, non-sequel, non-spinoff Final Fantasy game is obviously Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Weakest numbered, non-sequel, non-spinoff Final Fantasy game is obviously Final Fantasy XIII.



However its getting a sequel due to fan demand. Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> However its getting a sequel due to fan demand. Game. Set. Match.



Fans are stupid, everyone knows that.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

Just look at the sonic fanbase, or the zelda, or ff, or kh or you get the idea.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

FFXIII is awesome. I need to get a set of Lightning and Yuna, cause both are hot.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> However its getting a sequel due to fan demand. Game. Set. Match.



It got a sequel because it was already planned before release. Game sucks.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It got a sequel because it was already planned before release. Game sucks.



Game. Set. Match.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It got a sequel because it was already planned before release. Game sucks.



Considering how fucked up their development was and barely got FFXIII out, doubt it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 20, 2011)

Controversial statement(maybe): I enjoyed FFIII DS more than FFIV DS!


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

It was likely heavily made from components cut from XIII preproduction.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura
[]told
[]tolda
[]toldaga
[x]toldaja


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Considering how fucked up their development was and barely got FFXIII out, doubt it.


Excuses, excuses. 


the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Controversial statement(maybe): I enjoyed FFIII DS more than FFIV DS!


I've heard FFIV is hit-or-miss with fans, so I can see it. But I've also heard it was awesome and I thought FFIII DS was kind of flat, but that may only be because I played the original.


Gnome said:


> It was likely heavily made from components cut from XIII preproduction.


You mean that shitty QTE system they have now? *shudders*


zenieth said:


> Esura
> []told
> []tolda
> []toldaga
> [x]toldaja



Just quoting this because I want to.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 20, 2011)

Also like to point out that when you have enough components for antoerh game tossed out and thrown to the side. That really doesn't say anything good for a game's production or someone's faith in it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It was likely heavily made from components cut from XIII preproduction.



Yeah, we kind of figured that out. Many of the components from FFXIII were cut because they didn't have enough time to add them. It wasn't really cut because they thought certain parts was ass. There was like this whole disconnect between the teams during development. 

They explain all this in their development post mortem. Its actually pretty damn shocking we got FFXIII as it is now with the way it sounds like the development was headed.



zenieth said:


> Esura
> []told
> []tolda
> []toldaga
> [x]toldaja



?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

It's like the Final Fantasy spell progression, Esura. You don't play that much FF so you wouldn't get it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like the Final Fantasy spell progression, Esura. *You don't play that much FF so you wouldn't get it.*


You dare challenge my FF fandom!?

Do you want me to kill you?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura is Failaga level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> You dare challenge my FF fandom!?
> 
> Do you want me to kill you?


Yes.  Challenged.


Gnome said:


> Esura is Failaga level.



Failtima level.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Fuck yaw.

You fools are on that Faggotiga level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

That's not even a level. 

You just summoned Failhumat.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

new trailer is out:



oh god, i'm so sick of time travelling.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Content unavailable 

What game is it?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

new XIII-2 trailer. 

I'll try to find one a youtube, but it was released about half an hour ago .


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Is it wrong that my body aches for this game so bad...like dangerously bad?

I'm looking at FFXIII-2 and I want to like...bake a cake with Lightning's face on it or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

that's how I feel with Versus XIII. I'm not big on FF action rpg's, but






Prompto's just so worth it .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it wrong that my body aches for this game so bad...like dangerously bad?
> 
> I'm looking at FFXIII-2 and I want to like...bake a cake with Lightning's face on it or something.



Bake a cake.....really?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Put vanilles face on it instead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Versus XIII might be kinda okay, maybe. It's possible. There is potential no matter how small.

But XIII-2 looks to be the worst game ever made if you ask me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> that's how I feel with Versus XIII. I'm not big on FF action rpg's, but
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat FF hype. Like a disease. pek



Mura said:


> Bake a cake.....really?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Well, Brightly is here and I didn't want to say what I normally would say at times like this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Dammit, how old is brightly?


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

I dunno.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

. Esura don't hold back just cause I'm here. Your masturbating sig has already given me an idea on what I could expect you to say, hurrrr.



why don't you all guess how old I am for my amusement . I wonder how old Prompto is. He looks to be of legal age.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Old enough.

I'm probably older.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> . Esura don't hold back just cause I'm here. Your masturbating sig has already given me an idea on what I could expect you to say, hurrrr.
> 
> 
> 
> why don't you all guess how old I am for my amusement . I wonder how old Prompto is. He looks to be of legal age.


Eh, I tend to be very...vulgar to say the least. 

But I say you are......16?



CrazyMoronX said:


> Old enough.
> 
> I'm probably older.



You are probably the oldest person here.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

^ CMX is the senior of all seniors . 




lol no. I swear, I'm always predicted to be 14-16. That goes for both reality & online. Lovely to know that I'm pretty youthful inside & out <3 ... but i'm in university, so yah.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Be warned, you might not like the "real" Esura.  

No one here likes the "real" Esura except Dae Dae and Mura, my homebois.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Then I'll say 23.:33


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

23 is a good age, and that would make her a few years older than me. 

Coolness.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

I'm 20, actually .



OH MY FUCKING GOD. WHAT DID THEY DO TO HOPE. 



HE SOUNDS LIKE A MAN. HE LOOKS LIKE A MAN.




HE'S NO LONGER A PUBESCENT BOY. 





I THOUGHT HE WAS ODDLY ATTRACTIVE FOR A YOUNG BOY.






oh god SE ... they're probably doing many fans justice by having Hope grown old, but... I'll probably shake from repulsion everytime I see him in the game /sad.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh....you are a shotacon?


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

There is no hope for Hope.


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

The World said:


> There is no hope for Hope.





Hope is what makes us strong. It is why we are here. It is what we fight with when all else is lost.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are probably the oldest person here.





BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ CMX is the senior of all seniors .




I'm not that old.  I know for a fact I'm not the oldest person on this forum at least. Just top 10. 


Esura said:


> Be warned, you might not like the "real" Esura.
> 
> No one here likes the "real" Esura except Dae Dae and Mura, my homebois.


Is the "real" Esura a transvestite or something?


----------



## Esura (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not that old.  I know for a fact I'm not the oldest person on this forum at least. Just top 10.
> 
> Is the "real" Esura a transvestite or something?



I....I have both parts.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

no, I'm not into shotacon, though Hope was kinda hot . oh god i can't believe I said that.


BUT SERIOUSLY. LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2011)

hopefully hope will be less annoying than in FFXIII.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no, I'm not into shotacon, though Hope was kinda hot . oh god i can't believe I said that.
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY. LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Terra's theme and one-winged angel in that new rhythm FF game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Esura said:


> I....I have both parts.


COooooooooooooooooooooooooool. 

Can I see?


----------



## Satou (Sep 20, 2011)

Lol, well Hope growing up wouldn't be a surprising element and yeah with that time travel leak that came out earlier, that was always a possibility.

Listening in on the rhythm games, the last song is my favorite.  Not sure what it was called though.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2011)

Does XIII-2 have a moogle in it?



Also, sup guise


----------



## BVB (Sep 20, 2011)

yep, he turns into serah's weapon


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 20, 2011)

Nois you hardly show up in here I almost forgot about you.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2011)

Sowwy
I hang out in the FT section and Mafia FC, and I've been on a month-long hiatus until last week. Had to get into uni you know. To complete my education


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 20, 2011)

Backstabber! 


No Moogles for you.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Backstabber!
> 
> 
> No Moogles for you.





but... butbutbut... 

i'ma good Nois


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

Lord CMX has banished you! Never return.


----------



## Nois (Sep 20, 2011)

NO
He's just mad I don't hang out here as much as I used to

I'll mend my ways


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 20, 2011)

snow's design has definitely improved sorta in the sense of being a little more thought out.






but seriously, a fucking v-neck?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2011)

Did....did I just see some bastardized version of KH3 in that preview? I mean did anybody else get something of a feeling like that? And time Travel? Convaluted as fuck this is going to be. How are ya backing XIII trilogy.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 20, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How are ya backing XIII trilogy.



Nanomachines, it's the only way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 20, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Nanomachines, it's the only way.



why not...they already used Metal Gear Ray.


----------



## lathia (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no, I'm not into shotacon, though Hope was kinda hot . oh god i can't believe I said that.
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY. LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Corran (Sep 20, 2011)

I can't wait to see Fang again! .......FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 20, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no, I'm not into shotacon, though Hope was kinda hot . oh god i can't believe I said that.
> 
> 
> BUT SERIOUSLY. LOOK AT HIM.


----------



## Alien (Sep 20, 2011)

*Update on Final Fantasy Versus XIII Development*

Nomura says that he recently did a walkthrough of the full world map. He also did a check on the game's dungeons and the side paths in the game's towns. He was impressed with how expansive everything is.

When Square Enix announced the development of its "Luminous" next generation engine, some very cruel people joked that maybe Versus would be updated to use it. Actually, the game does use the lightning technology from Luminous, Nomura reveals. However, the game also uses a game specific engine that's specialized for action.

With Versus, Nomura promises a Final Fantasy you'll never see


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 21, 2011)

STILL NO SAZH


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Alien said:


> *With Versus, Nomura promises a Final Fantasy you'll never see*



Nomura is fucking trolling.


----------



## Alien (Sep 21, 2011)

No that was me 

Blatantly stole that joke from someone on neoGAF


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2011)

Watch it not be a joke.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 21, 2011)

Versus sounds dope as fuck. It should be renamed to FF XV


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Versus sounds dope as fuck. *It should be renamed to FF XV*


This is exactly what I've been saying for a year now. +rep


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Versus XIII should be given the title of "Game with the Hottest Characters" .


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 21, 2011)

Versus 13 should be renamed "Game that will never be released".  

Which is unfortunate because it does look excellent.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

As Esura said in the the Versus thread though, it won't live up to its hype . Seems really good, but there will always be good & bad aspects. Still looking forward to playing it though ~ seems good so far.







But anyways, I'm only really eager for Prompto so unless he turns out horribly, I won't be trolled .


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90_wrO6hOa0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Final Fantasy Versus is a myth. The game isn't even being made, they are just showing some mashed up videos and shots of Final Fantasy XIII-2 with a special action mode.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Prompto x Snow sex please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Prompto x Snow sex please.



Oh the jokes to say for this...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I want to see a hardcore Final Fantasy hentai featuring Ultros. And soon.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

Vasto, don't make fun of me .






I bet CMX has wet dreams of Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to see a hardcore Final Fantasy hentai featuring Ultros. And soon.



I am saking my head slowly at you.



BrightlyGoob said:


> Vasto, don't make fun of me .



Oh not you BG dear...not you. Promto on the other hand...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Last night I did have a dream of a certain octopus.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 21, 2011)

I agree about Versus XIII. There was a time when I was excited for the game but that ran out a long time ago. It is simply taking too long. If they ever do release it I will play it but i have very little expectations for it.

I do hope that rumour about the FFX remaster turns out to be true though. My favourite FF on PS3, I do hope they make the game considerably harder because let's face it it was one of the easier FFs aside from the optional battles like the monster arena, Dark aeons and Penance. other than that the game was more or less perfect.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Last night I did have a dream of a certain octopus.



Was it Paul? He's the best octopus.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Was it Paul? He's the best octopus.



I have no idea who that is. But no, it wasn't him.


It was dat Ultros.




Delicious cake.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 21, 2011)

Wai no Moogle cake 

Anywho, Versus looks epic.

Gotta wait for dem 5 years to be released though


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh not you BG dear...not you. Promto on the other hand...



. You're just jealous because I love him too.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Last night I did have a dream of a certain octopus.


Why am I not surprised? Dirty thoughts about his tentacles?



Shooting burst stream said:


> I do hope that rumour about the FFX remaster turns out to be true though.


It's 100% true. SE announced it on their website + FB.


----------



## BVB (Sep 21, 2011)

If they provide it with trophies it will be 100% buy.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 21, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> If they provide it with trophies it will be 100% buy.



Why would you need trophies for it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Wai no Moogle cake
> 
> Anywho, Versus looks epic.
> 
> Gotta wait for dem 5 years to be released though


I don't know, I didn't make that cake. 



There's a moogle.

I also googled "Moogle Cake" and there are a million of them:



But only one Ultros cake. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> . You're just jealous because I love him too.
> 
> 
> Why am I not surprised? Dirty thoughts about his tentacles?
> ...



The tentacle goes into my anus.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know, I didn't make that cake.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ultros isn't as popular 

Although that is a pretty good Ultros cake


----------



## lathia (Sep 21, 2011)

The top cake is a FF11 themed cake. Believe it was released somewhere around 2004. I started playing at the end of 2004 and quit around 2009.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Ultros isn't as popular
> 
> Although that is a pretty good Ultros cake



Just because people are ignorant doesn't mean Ultros isn't the best.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)

CAAAAAKE


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 21, 2011)

so anyone know how old Kate Covington/katethegreat19 is?


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so anyone know how old Kate Covington/katethegreat19 is?



Who is that?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Who knows. Let's eat some cake!


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)

CAAAAAAKE

guess what guys...


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Nois is back in the house.

I'm a Durarara!! fan now.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nois is back in the house.
> 
> I'm a Durarara!! fan now.



Esuraa

Dat Celty


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

I've been productive all day myself. I fucking hate it.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 21, 2011)

Somewhat relevant.

Octopus are awesome by nature, you can teach them how to open beer bottles.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've been productive all day myself. I fucking hate it.


Well, I have been to the mountains today. Walked my ass off, but other than that I just dilly-dallied all day long


Gnome said:


> Somewhat relevant.
> 
> Octopus are awesome by nature, you can teach them how to open beer bottles.



Fun fac: Octopi sometimes carry a coconut shell to cover their heads before confronting an enemy that might potentially harm them...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Funner fact: Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

Ultros sucks balls.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Funner fact: Ultros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esura said:


> Ultros sucks balls.




And...

Disagrees


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 21, 2011)

Everyone loves Ultros.


----------



## Nois (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> . You're just jealous because I love him too.



I am certainly not jealous of that name,


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu8vpx84olA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=usf3-SD4XyQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

I'm literally crying on the inside because of how awesome this is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 21, 2011)

It is good Esura...but it should be better. The problem with that one was...it stayed at the same pace. And unfortunately it was only at a good one.


----------



## Esura (Sep 21, 2011)

I have an epic one for ya right here.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7VCTBn6TjQ&NR=1[/YOUTUBE]

I feel like playing El Shaddai or something where I'm killing demons or angels or something when I listen to this.

This Hazanshu composer dude for FFXIII has potential.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

I've gotta say that FFXIII had one of the best soundtracks in any game short of Devil May Cry, Shadow hearts and Final fantasy X.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

to bad the game could not match the soundtrack.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> to bad the game could not match the soundtrack.



Too bad it did IMO. I really liked it, the voices, the characters, the story and the addicting and challenging battle system made for a great game. There were only a few real problems I had with the game like the equipment system or the game over if leader dies thing (thank goodness they fixed that for the sequel) and the ending could've been a bit better. Other than those it was great and XIII-2 only looks to be better still.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Ok....and I disagree with you. It was not overall crap. But sure as hell was not at least decent.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

Then I guess we should agree to disagree. It was a great game IMO and I can't wait for the sequel.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

For me FFXIII was a decent game. It wasn't great. To compare it to the other games in the series would be unfair personally though, because SE was trying out different styles of play.

The soundtrack WAS great, but i've heard better in other games.

Just because someone doesn't think that FFXIII was an 100% excellent game doesn't mean they aren't awaiting the sequel's improvements though, that's a fallacy  i will be buying XIII-2 just like i did XIII


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Yes agree to disagree because quite honestly I do not want to get into anymore...unless someone praises it in front of me.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

Well it was better than FFVII which was average at its very best for me. FFVIII as well.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well it was better than FFVII which was average at its very best for me. FFVIII as well.



Can one really compare an almost 15 year old game to a 2010 title in such a way?  i say it can't be done


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Can one really compare an almost 15 year old game to a 2010 title in such a way?  i say it can't be done



Why? It's not like I was saying that it's because of the graphics or anything which is something I really don't care about. I just enjoyed XIII much more than VII.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well it was better than FFVII which was average at its very best for me. FFVIII as well.



FF VII did more for the franchise and  genre then FF XIII ever did and will ever do. As for game...people have replayed it over more then once so it must do something right. For XIII...can not even stay immersed enough to finish it. Though my ps3 not being able tor ead disk does not help either.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Why? It's not like I was saying that it's because of the graphics or anything which is something I really don't care about. I just enjoyed XIII much more than VII.



I wasn't talking about how much you enjoyed it, i'm talking about the impact it had on the fans who played it at the same, and the impact it had on the industry, versus the former title


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting Burst, when did you play FF7? When it came out?


----------



## ensoriki (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF VII did more for the franchise and  genre then FF XIII ever did and will ever do. As for game...people have replayed it over more then once so it must do something right. For XIII...can not even stay immersed enough to finish it. Though my ps3 not being able tor ead disk does not help either.



Do people really still go "it did more for the franchise" as if anyone gives a shit?
You can only invent the Wheel once.
After that move on and stop looking back.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

people should tell that to Super Mario. nobody gives a shit about your platforming innovations Mario, step aside


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> Do people really still go "it did more for the franchise" as if anyone gives a shit?
> You can only invent the Wheel once.
> After that move on and stop looking back.



Then other people should not compare games from 2 generations back. Otherwise you have to bring it up.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> Shooting Burst, when did you play FF7? When it came out?



Couple of years ago. Why?


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> people should tell that to Super Mario. nobody gives a shit about your platforming innovations Mario, step aside



Pretty sure people don't go on and on and on about how Super mario was the best fucking thing to ever happen to platforming to this day.


----------



## Corran (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Couple of years ago. Why?



I'm not sure why you decided to compare a 15 yr old game to a new game. The reason why FF7 is highly regarded is because when people played it when it was new that is was a highly enjoyable experience. Over the years things about it have become dated and been evolved on in other FFs, so of course if you play an old game in these times of course you will most likely enjoy the newer games more.

I'll try and draw a comparison. Inuhanyou brought up Mario so lets try that one.
It is kind of like playing the original Mario just after Mario 3 has come out. Does that make sense? Someone help me out here


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Pretty sure people don't go on and on and on about how Super mario was the best fucking thing to ever happen to platforming to this day.



Pretty sure they do  Final fantasy 7 is the most popular game in the series man, deal with it. Whether other games in the series have done a better job is completely up to the person's opinion. I don't wanna hear any bitchin about something's popularity because its popular.

 i have my own fair share of cult classics, doesn't mean i hate on the popularity of other successful games


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't care if it gave every rpg fan a blow job for completing the game.

I'm damn tired of it. I don't see this with super mario, I don't even see this shit with any other series that's not sonic or zelda.

Let it die god damn it. Both side the haters and the lovers, just let the argument die and move on.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Nostalgia is and always shall be a seductive liar.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2011)

whatever you say pardner


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Zen and Enosirki does not like FF VII.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

Who said I don't like FF7?

Oh that's right, not fucking me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

You as good as stated as such.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't call you a goldfish even though you seem to act like one at times.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Zen and Enosirki does not like FF VII.



thats cuz FF V is superior


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

I like FF7 too but seriously stop bringing it up every 10 pages.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

pick a topic to discuss then .


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Ah of course Shooting burst brought it up, staying terrible as always.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

what shall we talk about now?  i'll give you three options.



i. Prompto
ii. FFVII
iii. FFXIII


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Let's talk about Ultros and how awesome he is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

I think Prompto & Ultros would be wonderful choice .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2011)

Corran said:


> Shooting Burst, *when did you play FF7? When it came out?*



I remember those days.



Shooting burst stream said:


> Couple of years ago. Why?



No wonder.



Corran said:


> I'm not sure why you decided to compare a 15 yr old game to a new game. *The reason why FF7 is highly regarded is because when people played it when it was new that is was a highly enjoyable experience. Over the years things about it have become dated and been evolved on in other FFs, so of course if you play an old game in these times of course you will most likely enjoy the newer games more.
> *
> I'll try and draw a comparison. Inuhanyou brought up Mario so lets try that one.
> It is kind of like playing the original Mario just after Mario 3 has come out. Does that make sense? Someone help me out here



That's pretty much it. I remember it being very solid game and very enjoyable, even to this day. Just over hype really fucking killed the series. Hell, I remember enjoying VIII-X when they came out for that matter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I think Prompto & Ultros would be wonderful choice .



I don't know what Prompto is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm really disappointed in you CMX .




inb4vastomakesfunofhisname


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

That's too bad.  I try to be a very approachable and agreeable person. I always set my opinions second so that people like me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

I understand your efforts, Crazy . I mean, it's just totally there in your sig. Poor little man boy </3.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

CMX is a bro and anyone that says otherwise is a jealous dickwad virgin


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

I'm a man! I'm 30!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 22, 2011)

I thought you were 35...LOL .




Well I'm 20, still young & fresh & youthful... .


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm a man! I'm 30!



You're not helping the cause here


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2011)

Gladiolus > Prompto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I thought you were 35...LOL .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




20 is the new 40. You're old.


Nois said:


> You're not helping the cause here



I'm trying to be fair and impartial!


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> 20 is the new 40. You're old.
> 
> 
> I'm trying to be fair and impartial!



I'm 24

Don't be impartial Defend your status as the bro, who's liked by the lot of us


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Fine no more FF VII....I guess it is back to the age old argument of why Gilgamesh is better then Ultros and any other recurring character. Do not bother arguing aaginst Gilgamesh because your already wrong.


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Couple of years ago. Why?



When you played it doesn't matter. If you have an open mind, games can still have the same effect on gamers as they did back then. If you played it back then you probably still wouldn't of liked it as much.

I played Phantasy Star IV last year and enjoyed every bit of it like I was in the 90s still.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm 24
> 
> Don't be impartial Defend your status as the bro, who's liked by the lot of us


Are you suggesting people don't like 30-year-old men on the Internet who are obsessed with purple octopuses and trying to make it teenaged girls from television? 


VastoLorDae said:


> Fine no more FF VII....I guess it is back to the age old argument of why Gilgamesh is better then Ultros and any other recurring character. Do not bother arguing aaginst Gilgamesh because your already wrong.





Where is the Gilgamesh fanclub website?


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fine no more FF VII....I guess it is back to the age old argument of why Gilgamesh is better then Ultros and any other recurring character. Do not bother arguing aaginst Gilgamesh because your already wrong.





this means: FUCK YOUR ARGUMENTS



@CMX, it's chill brah. you're my hero anyway


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Where is the Gilgamesh fanclub website?



Gilgamesh does not need one. But hey Ultros needs all the support he can get.



Nois said:


> this means: FUCK YOUR ARGUMENTS



No that just means even in his weakest form, with home field advantage, Ultros can not beat Gilgamesh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Last update August 27, 2002
Members-18
Mistaken Ultros for a Squid.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh *does not need one*. But hey Ultros needs all the support he can get.
> 
> 
> 
> No that just means* even in his weakest form*, with home field advantage, Ultros can not beat Gilgamesh.






FF XII Gilgames was nice tho. Gotta give him that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 22, 2011)

Fact: Gilgamesh got his ass kicked in every game he's ever been in.
Fact: Ultros takes it easy on the FFVI cast and decides to work undercover at the Colosseum instead so he can pick up hotties.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fact: Gilgamesh got his ass kicked in every game he's ever been in.
> Fact: Ultros takes it easy on the FFVI cast and decides to work undercover at the Colosseum instead so he can pick up hotties.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fact: Gilgamesh got his ass kicked in every game he's ever been in.
> Fact: Ultros takes it easy on the FFVI cast and decides to work undercover at the Colosseum instead so he can pick up hotties.



Fact:Gilgamesh always takes a dive!
Fact: No one ever pays attention to the fuck cashier!
Fact: Gilgamesh gets more chicks from many different games then some stupid squid!


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fact:Gilgamesh always takes a dive!
> Fact: No one ever pays attention to the fuck cashier!
> Fact: Gilgamesh gets more chicks from many different games then some stupid squid!



Really? Ultros is surrounded by FFVI much more often than Gilgamesh by any chick from any game he was in. Save for his swords.

As a matter of fact, I bet a shrink would classify Gilgamesh's sword obsession as an inhibited sexual frustration


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Really? Ultros is surrounded by FFVI much more often than Gilgamesh by any chick from any game he was in. Save for his swords.
> 
> As a matter of fact, I bet a shrink would classify Gilgamesh's sword obsession as an inhibited sexual frustration



That is blatant lies you bastard! After the credits role, Gilgamesh obviously goes back and whoops the main character's ass and take their sword! Even if he was not in the game in Cloud and Tidu's cases. Then he takes their women!

That ugly ass squid resorts to blackmail and rape! Nois no one wanted you back in this thread so GTFO!


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is blatant lies you bastard! After the credits role, Gilgamesh obviously goes back and whoops the main character's ass and take their sword! Even if he was not in the game in Cloud and Tidu's cases. Then he takes their women!
> 
> That ugly ass squid resorts to blackmail and rape! Nois no one wanted you back in this thread so GTFO!



Rage to my heart's content Vasto

And well, you're just assuming crap, and your idol rolls with fakes because he does not weild the swag to subdue even the lamest of protagonists

Ultros on the other hand serves as a facilitator of enjoyment and improvement to his former enemies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Rage to my heart's content Vasto
> 
> And well, you're just assuming crap, and your idol rolls with fakes because he does not weild the swag to subdue even the lamest of protagonists
> 
> Ultros on the other hand serves as a facilitator of enjoyment and improvement to his former enemies



I AM NOT RAGING!

It is a fact Gilgamesh does not want to stain his prizes with the blood of the unworthy. Example...everyone in FF XII. Nor harm the ladies!

No Ultros does not! What he did was quit and do the only thing he could be half decent at. Gilgamesh on the other hand was willing to put his life on the line to help his former enemies now friends.

Oh and you must have forgotten Ultros became fat...go look at his FF XII appearance.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I AM NOT RAGING!
> 
> It is a fact Gilgamesh does not want to stain his prizes with the blood of the unworthy. Example...everyone in FF XII. Nor harm the ladies!
> 
> ...


Oh silly, that was barely Ultros' semen... why would he dirty himself with FFXII

Ultros lets FFVIers get mighty items, while gilgamesh does what? give them a fishing rod? WTF is this? Zelda? Next game he shows in hge'll give the protagonist a chicken flock to molest

Oh and Gilgamesh lurks outside the collisseum Ultros pimps


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Ultros sucks.

Its a shitty looking octopus. No one likes Ultros. Those that say they do are faking. A forgettable enemy by far.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ultros sucks.



No


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh silly, that was barely Ultros' semen... why would he dirty himself with FFXII
> 
> Ultros lets FFVIers get mighty items, while gilgamesh does what? give them a fishing rod? WTF is this? Zelda? Next game he shows in hge'll give the protagonist a chicken flock to molest
> 
> Oh and Gilgamesh lurks outside the collisseum Ultros pimps



Oh please that was Ultros's fat ass and you know it. I know he is not good enough to be in any other FF game, but they needed a throw away enemy so why not him.

Ultros is just the Cashier at the Colluseum. While Gilgamesh gets paid big bucks to appear there. Gilgamesh puts butts in the seats while Ultros just takes their tickets. And he is such a good sport he turns into magicite to help party.

Only thing Ultros pimps is the snackbar.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh please that was Ultros's fat ass and you know it. I know he is not good enough to be in any other FF game, but they needed a throw away enemy so why not him.
> 
> Ultros is just the Cashier at the Colluseum. While Gilgamesh gets paid big bucks to appear there. Gilgamesh puts butts in the seats while Ultros just takes their tickets. And he is such a good sport he turns into magicite to help party.
> 
> Only thing Ultros pimps is the snackbar.



My Locke soloed your Mesh


----------



## Esura (Sep 22, 2011)

Gilgamesh sucks too.

friend replaced my goddamn Odin in VIII...bitch.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

Esura said:


> Gilgamesh sucks too.
> 
> friend replaced my goddamn Odin in VIII...bitch.



I forgot about that abomination

Gilgamesh you dick


Also... dat Celty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> My Locke soloed your Mesh



You keep forgetting I say he throws fights!



Esura said:


> Gilgamesh sucks too.
> 
> friend replaced my goddamn Odin in VIII...bitch.



Gilgamesh gets the job done, Esura. It's not his fault odin got 1 shot'd by Seifer.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You keep forgetting I say he throws fights!
> 
> 
> 
> Gilgamesh gets the job done, Esura. It's not his fault odin got 1 shot'd by Seifer.



He's still a graveyard hiena picking up that Zantetsuken


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> He's still a graveyard hiena picking up that Zantetsuken



No thats not it!

He is honoring Odin by using it!


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No thats not it!
> 
> He is honoring Odin by using it!



Footage of them being bros


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> Footage of them being bros



uuuuhhhhh......


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

I missed you too Dae


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 22, 2011)

Nois said:


> I missed you too Dae



Its good your back. The 4 brosciters are back together again.


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

Now we need a car to look cool in


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 23, 2011)

you guys can drive rebecca black too while you're at it .




taijin's tower is the stupidest thing ever. i pretty much did 3 missions for them to put out fire?


----------



## Devil Child (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG i hope the rumour is true:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Here are some details:
> 
> Use the same engine that Final Fantasy XIII and adapted to PSVita.
> All that is made from scratch with the new engine is the design of the characters, the aeons and stage elements.
> ...






but its still very questionable that they are basically remake the game and it comes out in 2012? If its true... what about Versus?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm calling it; those rumors are fabricated


----------



## Nois (Sep 24, 2011)

What rumor?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

The rumors celeb posted  this is a remaster, so actually remaking the game from scratch would have had more fanfare at the announcement, IMO.

Halo anniversary collection is the only remake i know that is an actual remake with current generation artifacts.

Crystal tools is handy from cross platform development(if your not looking at shoddy ports of course), but it remains to be seen what could be done on PSvita...also the Luminary engine is pretty advanced stuff. 

Designed in mind for the next generation of hardware, the PSvita seems very underpowered for that, considering its 3 core processor as opposed to the PS3's half dozen core processor.

I've always said that Squeenix's definition of a remaster is scaling up the PS2 version to a higher  resolution and slapping some filters on it so its not jaggy, and i'm sticking to that until we get more information 

Remember, they called this the "HD remaster" not the "current generation remake". Two different things.


----------



## Noitora (Sep 24, 2011)

A remake hmmm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2011)

Interesting....very.


----------



## Beastly (Sep 24, 2011)

Instead of doing this, They should just focus on making Versus. I think more people would be happy if they did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2011)

Nah...I think people are willing to wait for more Squeenix disappointment.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 24, 2011)

They won't waste their money rebuilding FFX from scratch, 'cause even they should know that it won't sell as well as the original.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2011)

Its a classic...but not a classic.


----------



## Nois (Sep 24, 2011)

Remake of what

< is dum/lazy today


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 24, 2011)

Nois said:


> Remake of what
> 
> < *is dum/lazy* today





Aji Tae said:


> They won't waste their money rebuilding *FFX* from scratch, 'cause even they should know that it won't sell as well as the original.



Extremely so Doctor Professor Nois.


----------



## Nois (Sep 24, 2011)

thank you bromigo... I was like 'can't find shiiiiiit today'


----------



## Satou (Sep 24, 2011)

I wonder if this remaster will look much better than what one can pump out from pcsx2 at very high settings with all those filters and such.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 24, 2011)

oh my god, tidus' annoying voice again. esura still makes a better protagonist.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

Satou said:


> I wonder if this remaster will look much better than what one can pump out from pcsx2 at very high settings with all those filters and such.



they'll probably scale it up to 720p  i dunno if 1080p is too much to ask for ps3. Resident evil 4 HD got the 720p treatment, so i'll assume that its going to be the same, adding in filters and such.


----------



## Satou (Sep 24, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> they'll probably scale it up to 720p  i dunno if 1080p is too much to ask for ps3. Resident evil 4 HD got the 720p treatment, so i'll assume that its going to be the same, adding in filters and such.



Probably 720p.  I think most games during gameplay are natively made in 720p?  Maybe menus and videos could be in 1080p.  Then again, if it's just an upscale based on a PS2 game, then 1080p could be possible due to not being as cpu and gpu demanding as a native ps3 game, but still, I dunno.  You seem to know more about the actual specifications about the hardware and software more than I do.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

well even PS2 games have to be optimized for the hardware. For Vita hardware limitations would also be an issue for natively 1080p encoded resolutions. That's why i say 720p is the best bet. Its always been the "safe" barometer for HD when working with current consoles. If your below 720p, your sacrificing that screen resolution for something else, like extra detail or higher framerates in current gen games. If you've got 720 native your game is optimized pretty well, but probably running at 30FPS. 

To maximize the quality of the cut-scenes as well, they'll have to scale them up pretty large, hopefully they don't turn out a blocky mess like GOW collection's FMV's, and that was running on 720p as well  


1080p with current gen hardware at 60FPS is just a hassle and an impossible standard instead of a goal sadly, even for last generation titles cleaned up  maybe next generation we'll get there.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 24, 2011)

For Ico and Shadow of the Colossus collection the details are simply more tricky, as SOTC is 720 natively, but Ico is 1080, this however is due to the original PS2 game being a lot more demanding of the hardware than Ico.

Really it all depends on what game your going for


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

The more I think about HD ps2 games, the more I want completely new ps2 "HD" remakes .


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

the studio's are penny pinching as well as thinking ahead. they figure its much too costly to even think about remaking a game they just spent significant years making  

Remastering and porting is much easier, faster and cheaper for them to do.

It just makes better business sense, and development sense really.


----------



## lathia (Sep 25, 2011)

^ Yeah totally agree. Which is why I'd love to see remastered versions of a bunch of ps2/ps1 games.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

so just faced barthendelus #2, expecting for myself to burn in rage. 






weird thing is, I took like 5234094820570432 against first barthandelus & with the second one supposedly gonna be stronger, I killed it first try .___. 





anyways, XIII isn't my favorite but gosh, being a pairingfag, Vanille x Hope is too cute fuck you lightningxhope fans


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Vanillexhope is one I like too. That scene they had on pulse really hooked me.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

I've always had hope for lightning hope myself 

Hope is above age now after all, And Vanille and Fang seem cute


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

I was rather apathetic before playing the game; saw the Lightning x Hope wankers & the Vanille x Hope fans. At the beginning I understood the foundation of the latter; Vanille being there for Hope & all. At this point, I still wasn't a fan for any pairing. Lightning was crucial in Hope's development, but after their moments I preferred Vanille x Hope more. As the game progressed, I started to support Vanille & Hope & became a fan & whatnot, liking it more with each of their cutscenes or being those annoying analysts that makes a point out of each interaction. I did think it was cute & all . 



asbldshfldshf that scene on Pulse made me pairingasm like for reals. I liked Taijin's Tower too, not as much as Pulse's scene, but Hope comforting Vanille instead of the other way around was an adorable change.



tl;dr lazy Vanille x Hope is cute & I fucking love it.




I understand why Lightning x Hope is shipped, I think it's reasonable, though I just don't feel it like I do with the other pairing <3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I've always had hope for lightning hope myself
> 
> *Hope is above age now after all*, And Vanille and Fang seem cute



I saw that today, I didn't realize that hope is 24 in XIII-2.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

I ship LightningxSnow, since they seem way better together 

Been playing FFVI and I gotta say it's pretty sad


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

I think Lightning x Snow had reasonable development, though I don't ship it myself because I thought Snow x Serah was cuter [plus it's canon]. It made me all  when I saw how Lightning & Snow has such intimate moments like seriously.



the fuuuu? do you guys have a link to the source [Hope 24], please?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Well I saw it on hope's profile on the final fantasy wikia.


----------



## Circe (Sep 25, 2011)

How the hell is he 24 if there's only a three year difference between XIII and XIII-2?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I think Lightning x Snow had reasonable development, though I don't ship it myself because I thought Snow x Serah was cuter [plus it's canon]. It made me all  when I saw how Lightning & Snow has such intimate moments like seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> the fuuuu? do you guys have a link to the source [Hope 24], please?



Tbh I still deny that it's canon, LightningxSnow was probably the best pairing I've seen besides TidusxYuna.

Fuck man Hope looks like he's 18 or 17


----------



## Awesome (Sep 25, 2011)

Time travel is a helluva drug


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

I would probably ship Lightning x Snow if it wasn't for some of the ridiculous things I've heard about it. Also I like Lightning as a single lady, so maybe that's part of the reason too ... . I don't have a diehard pairing I like. I did enjoy Garnet x Zidane lots, but even though XIII isn't near my favorite game, I think Vanille x Hope has my top liking for now. Probably because it's not yet canon so I can do whatever I want with it .




Hope as a 24 yr old is not hot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Circe said:


> How the hell is he 24 if there's only a three year difference between XIII and XIII-2?



Dat time travel.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I would probably ship Lightning x Snow if it wasn't for some of the ridiculous things I've heard about it. Also I like Lightning as a single lady, so maybe that's part of the reason too ... . I don't have a diehard pairing I like. I did enjoy Garnet x Zidane lots, but even though XIII isn't near my favorite game, I think Vanille x Hope has my top liking for now. Probably because it's not yet canon so I can do whatever I want with it .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well ZidanexGarnet did get a happy ending and didn't need a sequel to get one 

Also it's my favorite FF, not the best pairing but hey a close one 

I could see Lightning being single, but I still think she would be better off with Snow than Serah would have been

Also dat Snow in XIII-2


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, I do too. The only thing holding me back from liking Lightning x Snow is how I prefer him with Serah, & in this case it makes me impulsively not like the pairing. But I do understand that it's a decent pairing. 

... Snow looks like, I dunno, out of place. His voice is still hot though.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2011)

Isn't Fang x Vanille the thing?


----------



## Circe (Sep 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Dat time travel.


That...

is stupid.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Yeah, I do too. The only thing holding me back from liking Lightning x Snow is how I prefer him with Serah, & in this case it makes me impulsively not like the pairing. But I do understand that it's a decent pairing.
> 
> ... Snow looks like, I dunno, out of place. His voice is still hot though.



How does he look out of place? He looks way better than he did in FFXIII



He doesn't look like a hobo


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2011)

Jeez he is so wapanese now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

Circe said:


> That...
> 
> is stupid.



Its the truth.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

. His design is definitely better than the first game, though it still looks a little out of place to me.


----------



## Circe (Sep 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Its the truth.


Making it at once exponentially more disappointing and idiotic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> . His design is definitely better than the first game, though it still looks a little out of place to me.



I guess it looks weird for us because it doesn't fit the image we have of Hope.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so just faced barthendelus #2, expecting for myself to burn in rage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoperai (LightxHope) is awesome.

The amount of H doujins and artwork that shit produced is awesome! There is more Hoperai work than Vanille/Fang, Light/Snow and Sazh/Vanille combined. I guess people like straight shota.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 25, 2011)

they do, a lot


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

When I was younger, I wished that my hot teacher would of just swooped me away to some secret island and "bump" each other as I used to call it in elementary school. Its my one dream I had as a kid that never came true. Now I'm trying to compensate by hooking up with MILFs at bars. 

So yeah, I tend to like reading straight shota myself.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hoperai (LightxHope) is awesome.
> 
> The amount of H doujins and artwork that shit produced is awesome! There is more Hoperai work than Vanille/Fang, Light/Snow and Sazh/Vanille combined. I guess people like straight shota.



People actually pair SazhxVanille?


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> People actually pair SazhxVanille?



Oh yeah...I got some pretty good shit on my USB of that one. 

Honestly, I'm not surprised at all. Vanille was actually somewhat coming on to him earlier in the game and my imagination went wild. Looked it up, and sure enough, other people's imaginations went wild too.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh yeah...I got some pretty good shit on my USB of that one.
> 
> Honestly, I'm not surprised at all. Vanille was actually somewhat coming on to him earlier in the game and my imagination went wild. Looked it up, and sure enough, other people's imaginations went wild too.



 I'm interested

Got anything for that pairing to share?


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm considering making a FF thread in the Bathhouse, so I might post my "research" there.

I'm not sure but you do know that Aeris dies in FF right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 25, 2011)

I think theres one in there already. Probably not too active though. Haven't been there in some time actually.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm considering making a FF thread in the Bathhouse, so I might post my "research" there.



Do it.

You'll make everyone happy with Sazh ripping Vanille 

Edit: Yeah I know


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> I guess it looks weird for us because it doesn't fit the image we have of Hope.



I was talking about Snow .






dear god esura, you're a real fanboy. don't ship Sazh x Vanille though I did like playing them when they were divided into pairs.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm a child and what is this?


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> dear god esura, you're a *real fanboy*. don't ship Sazh x Vanille though I did like playing them when they were divided into pairs.



Of what? And is this a good thing or bad thing? 

I'm a rabid H collector....


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I was talking about Snow .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He can post your favorite FF character


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 25, 2011)

being a fanboy isn't a bad thing dear. 





oh & thanks for the idea natsume. esura gimme your prompto smex.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Celes, a little bit. Garnet, a little bit, but better drawn. Actually, Garnet has a pretty damn well drawn doujinshi out that I remember reading when I was younger.


----------



## Corran (Sep 25, 2011)

Is this thread now about hentai?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Celes, a little bit. Garnet, a little bit, but better drawn. Actually, Garnet has a pretty damn well drawn doujinshi out that I remember reading when I was younger.



I also wouldn't mind Beatrix.

Imo Rikku has the worst fan service, her drawings are horrible.

Gotta post that doujin if you have it once you make the thread


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I also wouldn't mind Beatrix.
> 
> *Imo Rikku has the worst fan service, her drawings are horrible.
> *
> Gotta post that doujin if you have it once you make the thread



Most of them are, however I have a few of them that are pretty well done. Sadly, the doujin is mostly FFX-2's Leblanc action with Rikku action in the last few pages. Still, pretty damn good though.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Most of them are, however I have a few of them that are pretty well done. Sadly, the doujin is mostly FFX-2's Leblanc action with Rikku action in the last few pages. Still, pretty damn good though.



That's actually pretty rare to find.


----------



## Esura (Sep 25, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> That's actually pretty rare to find.



Is it now? 

Orange Surprise (I think thats the name) is pretty damn common for me. Whats rare for me is a decently drawn Paine doujin that doesn't consist of futa and/or bad artwork. Why do people make Paine a futa? I have one decent Paine one called Littlebit but, its short. All the good ones are short...sigh....

That FF H thread is old as shit btw. I might as well make a new one. I hope people participate in that bitch though because I'm going to overload the OP with some good shit (like my entire collection for starters). Note I'm only uploading ones that aren't bad shit. If they are bad shit I'm not bothering with them.

EDIT: Its Orange Sunrise btw. Typo.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is it now?
> 
> Orange Surprise (I think thats the name) is pretty damn common for me. Whats rare for me is a decently drawn Paine doujin that doesn't consist of futa and/or bad artwork. Why do people make Paine a futa? I have one decent Paine one called Littlebit but, its short. All the good ones are short...sigh....
> 
> ...



Well I seem to have bad luck in finding good doujins for anything FF related . 

I think they just make her a shemale because she's a dyke lul.

Overload it with tons of Lightning and Terra , I also expect a hell of alot of Yuffie/Aerith


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Well I seem to have bad luck in finding good doujins for anything FF related .
> 
> I think they just make her a shemale because she's a dyke lul.
> 
> Overload it with tons of Lightning and Terra , I also expect a hell of alot of Yuffie/Aerith



Are you serious? FF hentais are possibly the third most easiest video game H doujins to find, second being Dead or Alive and first being King of Fighter (my god there is a bunch of these damn things).

In order of easy to find FF H doujins.

1. FFVII (obviously)
2. FFX/X-2 (obviously)
3. FFXII (don't know why, people like Ashe alot)
4. Every other FF series

Decent FFVI doujins are incredibly rare as hell. Same with FFIV. Honestly, I tend to exclude pre FFVII games from my FF doujin collection because pretty much all of them are shit. Now just regular non-doujin related H pics on the other hand...there is many for ALL entries of the series. I tend to primarily hunt for doujins though but there are many H stuff on all FF in general.


Btw, Paine is hot despite her flat ass (damn it is flat). If you are a Paine fan like me, you'd like Littlebit.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

Paine should have been in the first game


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

FF Girl of the Day: Paine






Google the rest of the spoilered.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

That better not be a heart. It's more visible in the 1st picture though. The skull emblem that is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Paine should have been in the first game





No..no FFX-2 characters should have been in #1. Just IMO, FFX-2 should never have been made. Tidus leaving was much more poignant and memorable than simply bringing him back via deus ex


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm only talking design-wise. I don't know Paine's character or anything, but she'd benefit X as hell


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

I actually liked X-2, plot and all. If they ever re-make that shit. They better add :International - Last mission to the NA release..

as if.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

I wouldn't put my hopes in that, seeing how X-2 is pretty much hated by the majority of the fandom, Square wouldn't invest in such a shaky project.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

yeah...please no. I've had enough charlies angels/singers/gun toting bounty hunters to last me a lifetime. Like a bad fanfiction


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh I know it won't happen. Good thing all these remakes will keep me busy till 2015 when Versus 13 will come out. :ho


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

you mean 2027


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No..no FFX-2 characters should have been in #1. Just IMO, FFX-2 should never have been made. Tidus leaving was much more poignant and memorable than simply bringing him back via deus ex



Fact, FFX-2 is a mockery of a once proud series.  I honestly don't even think very highly of FFX.  It is far superior to the titles that have come after it though. FFX-2, FFXII and FFXIII are all terrible compared to the rest of the franchise.  

Our only real hope at this point is VS XIII and who knows if that will ever be released.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Nomura ran KH into the ground with all the side stories making the plot almost completely incomprehensible to people not playing and looking up plot details every second.

He should have kept it simple. KH1, KHRECOM, KH2. Maybe KHBBS 

i can only hope he's learned his lesson by now and made versus a better product because of that


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Fact, FFX-2 is a mockery of a once proud series.  I honestly don't even think very highly of FFX.  It is far superior to the titles that have come after it though. *FFX-2, FFXII and FFXIII are all terrible compared to the rest of the franchise.  *
> 
> Our only real hope at this point is VS XIII and who knows if that will ever be released.



Have you ever played FFII or III in your life?

How is FFX-2 a mockery of the series? It has one of the better battle systems in the series and it has a new game plus and hell of replay value. Unless you just think its a mockery due to its themes, which were made well aware of before release, and you know what? It still sold extremely well and is seen as a commercial and critical success. Why do you think Square think making sequels to mainline entries is viable now?


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Have you ever played FFII or III in your life?
> 
> How is FFX-2 a mockery of the series? It has one of the better battle systems in the series and it has a new game plus and hell of replay value. Unless you just think its a mockery due to its themes, which were made well aware of before release, and you know what? It still sold extremely well and is seen as a commercial and critical success. Why do you think Square think making sequels to mainline entries is viable now?



Yes I have.  What do FFII and FFIII have to do with what I said?  The battle system in FF is always good.  What sets it apart is FF typically has a great cast/storyline and isn't totally retarded ala the themes you just mentioned.

Also using sales #'s as a defense of something is laughable.  Call of Duty sells more than any other game, that doesn't change the fact that it is rehashed dogshit that moron's continue to buy despite it being the exact same game over and over with a new coat of paint everytime.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 26, 2011)

Idk FFXII had some potential, but I really didn't like much of it. X-2 for sure was not one of my top games, its somewhere in the bottom 

And we all know what to say about XIII


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

IMO, The real gems are many of the games that people skip over. Not to say popularity is bad or anything, or that popular games don't earn their success of course


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> Yes I have.  What do FFII and FFIII have to do with what I said?  The battle system in FF is always good.  What sets it apart is FF typically has a great cast/storyline and isn't totally retarded ala the themes you just mentioned.
> 
> Also using sales #'s as a defense of something is laughable.  Call of Duty sells more than any other game, that doesn't change the fact that it is rehashed dogshit that moron's continue to buy despite it being the exact same game over and over with a new coat of paint everytime.


Because you just stated FFX-2, FFXII, FFXIII is worse than every other FF game in the franchise, which would include FFII, III, and XIV. I don't even like FFXII and I find that ludicrous. FFII barely has a story and has a clusterfuck of a leveling system or lack therof and its cast is generic as it comes. FFIII has a great battle system but non-existent storyline and nameless generic characters unless you are playing the DS version which would just consist of one dimensional characters with names with almost a non-existent storyline. Oh, and lets not go into how FFXIV is just...FFXIV.

CoD games aren't exactly bad either so try harder next time.


Anyways, what was I doing before you posted....oh yeah...



Paine is girl of the day dammit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

Some times I am afraid to post in this thread. too much stuff going on.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

That hot spring scene?!


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> No..no FFX-2 characters should have been in #1. Just IMO, FFX-2 should never have been made. Tidus leaving was much more poignant and memorable than simply bringing him back via deus ex



But he didn't come back if you got the bad ending


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because you just stated FFX-2, FFXII, FFXIII is worse than every other FF game in the franchise, which would include FFII, III, and XIV. I don't even like FFXII and I find that ludicrous. FFII barely has a story and has a clusterfuck of a leveling system or lack therof and its cast is generic as it comes. FFIII has a great battle system but non-existent storyline and nameless generic characters unless you are playing the DS version which would just consist of one dimensional characters with names with almost a non-existent storyline. Oh, and lets not go into how FFXIV is just...FFXIV.
> 
> CoD games aren't exactly bad either so try harder next time.
> 
> ...



FFXII and FFXIII don't have stories either, hell they don't even have antagonists. XII doesn't even have a protagonist(I hate that game).  There isn't one good character between those two games. 

You got me with 14 though, I never played that crap.  Although being an MMO I don't really even consider it a real FF.

And you are correct, CoD games aren't BAD.  They are just the same thing over and over and anyone who pays for them needs to be drug tested.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> But he didn't come back if you got the bad ending





then the whole game was filler with recycled environments and character models  proved my point thar


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> FFXII and FFXIII don't have stories either, hell they don't even have antagonists. XII doesn't even have a protagonist(I hate that game).
> 
> You got me with 14 though, I never played that crap.  Although being an MMO I don't really even consider it a real FF.
> 
> And you are correct, CoD games aren't BAD.  They are just the same thing over and over and anyone who pays for them needs to be drug tested.


FFXII has that Empire and the Illuminati-like stuff and FFXIII has Barthandelus (I love this mtf), so those count as villains. Btw, FFVI doesn't have a dedicated protagonist either. Just throwing that out there. Although III really doesn't have a story, like not even in a joking way to rip on it like I think you are with FFXII and XIII. All I know is, I'm a hero of light and I have to save the world. You can quite literally tell the entire story in a few sentences, maybe one. You don't even know who the hell the villain is until last minute (Cloud of Darkness is quite literally only in the last few hours of the game). Amazing how something can have even less of a story than FFI. FFIII DS somewhat rectify this but the story is about as simple as you can get, like even for back then in the early 90s. Phantasy Star I has more of story than III.

I hate FFXII too though, maybe for the same reasons I dunno. Just my hate lessens whenever I play FFII on PSP and FFIII (both of them...flashcard and all).


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFXII has that Empire and the Illuminati-like stuff and FFXIII has Barthandelus (I love this mtf), so those count as villains. Btw, FFVI doesn't have a dedicated protagonist either. Just throwing that out there. Although III really doesn't have a story, like not even in a joking way to rip on it like I think you are with FFXII and XIII. All I know is, I'm a hero of light and I have to save the world. You can quite literally tell the entire story in a few sentences, maybe one. You don't even know who the hell the villain is until last minute (Cloud of Darkness is quite literally only in the last few hours of the game). Amazing how something can have even less of a story than FFI. FFIII DS somewhat rectify this but the story is about as simple as you can get, like even for back then in the early 90s. Phantasy Star I has more of story than III.
> 
> I hate FFXII too though, maybe for the same reasons I dunno. Just my hate lessens whenever I play FFII on PSP and FFIII (both of them...flashcard and all).



For me it goes like this.  All the great ones have memorable casts.

IV - Cecil Kain
VI - Locke Sabin Shadow Kefka 
VII - Cloud Sephiroth Barret Tifa Cid Vincent
VIII - Squall Seifer
IX - Zidane Kuja Garland 

Those games all have signature characters that you remember forever.  I couldn't tell you one thing about Vann or even what the hell he was trying to accomplish. I literally don't remember anything about that game.  That is how bored I was playing it.  Final Fantasy XIII while better still didn't have any really great characters or any real motivation for me to keep playing through the story.  I finished it because that is what I do, but I would never play either of them again.   I want them to start making games that I want to play through 10x again, but I fear those days are over.  

I still have hopes for VS13 though, if it ever comes out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

Vaan was captain basch from dalmasca that's who he was 

But really, his irrelevance was down to the developers actually bringing him in late in production as a character. He wasn't supposed to be around.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

As much as I love XII, i'll be the first to admit the player cast is awful. What really makes me love the game is a combination of the immersion and the Empire. At times it feels like the game put more effort into developing the antagonists than it did the heroes.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> As much as I love XII, i'll be the first to admit the player cast is awful. What really makes me love the game is a combination of the immersion and the Empire. At times it feels like the game put more effort into developing the antagonists than it did the heroes.



I liked Ashe, she was cool. Basically custom made to be a Red Mage, if you had the International Zodiac Job System version. Balthier is a no brainer, too, but they're really the only two badasses.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Shuntensatsu said:


> For me it goes like this.  All the great ones have memorable casts.
> 
> IV - Cecil Kain
> VI - Locke Sabin Shadow Kefka
> ...


Times has changed. Those games you mentioned that has signature characters that you remember forever weren't designed to be memorable classics that you can remember forever. You don't know what will be a hit or not or what would resonate with fans well. Its a culmination of time, gamer's mindset at the time, and the way games were designed at the time which made those casts such popular characters. 

FFVII by far had a quite atrocious script, but at the time I didn't care and many others didn't, I loved it (and still do). FFVIII's story is was a mess and character development was hit or miss and very inconsistent, and I never finished IX (its boring imo) so no comment. These previous games, while great, aren't exactly perfect games in hindsight. You would like them to create games you'd like to play through 10x again, yet X-2, XII, and XIII has much replay value. However I think you are going by the experience the previous FF games gave you which would motivate you to play through 10x again. In that case, yes those days are gone, you can't replicate that.

Right now, I'm just taking each FF game as it comes and try appreciate each one for what they offer, even FFXII, instead of what they lack from previous entries. I have no expectation of FF series other than being fun, and aside from a few extries (like FFII, III, XII) I haven't been disappointed overall. Each entry were always wildly different from each other so I never understood some of the mindset of the fanbase anyways (not saying its you). This isn't Dragon Quest.

I think I went off the point but shit like this happens so....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Did someone just call FFIX boring?


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah, I own the original FFIX copy and to this day I haven't finished it. I don't have the urge to. I'd rather finish Atelier Rorona or something.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

9 was fucking awesome dude are you kidding me  especially when Garnet's mom got her ass blown up by Bahumut, crazy stuff there in that game. I really liked it myself


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Did someone just call FFIX boring?



Esura doesn't like exploration in his RPGs, remember, and he really dislikes long games as well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 26, 2011)

The only time I would play XIII again would be if I played every other game out there & had nothing else to play :/ & X-2 would only be replayed for the enjoyable battling; other than that, I would never replay a game with such altered characters.


IX was very fun. I liked the pace too .


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Esura doesn't like exploration in his RPGs, remember, and he really dislikes long games as well.


Har, har, har. You aren't funny. 

I don't dislike long games. Is it so wrong to want a JRPG that's to the point for once?



BrightlyGoob said:


> The only time I would play XIII again would be if I played every other game out there & had nothing else to play :/ & X-2 would only be replayed for the enjoyable battling; other than that, I would never replay a game with such altered characters.
> 
> 
> IX was very fun. *I liked the pace too *.


Thats what I'm not liking about it. Its too slow.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I liked Ashe, she was cool. Basically custom made to be a Red Mage, if you had the International Zodiac Job System version. Balthier is a no brainer, too, but they're really the only two badasses.



I liked Basch well enough. Shame the game forgot he existed for the longest time.

Another indefensible flaw in XII is the pacing. Man it is horrible. If I didn't have so much fun just wandering around, I'd probably hate the game.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I liked Basch well enough. Shame the game forgot he existed for the longest time.
> 
> *Another indefensible flaw in XII is the pacing. Man it is horrible.* If I didn't have so much fun just wandering around, I'd probably hate the game.





See? I'm not making this shit up. I tell people FFXII has poor pacing but nooo I'm a hater.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura, you're a bad person.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

No, I just have different taste.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Bad stuff. 


Like FFXIII. 

I mean, how can you not like FFIX?  It was awesome.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Sigh, and this is how we end up with misconceptions on the board, because people jump to conclusions and don't read shit properly.

I have never stated I dislike FFIX. I said its boring, thus I never finished. Is everything like black or white with you people? I say Uncharted 2 wasn't GOTY worthy and all of a suddenly I hate Uncharted 2 now. I say old school RE games have poor controls and all of a suddenly I suck at it and hate them. 

What is wrong with people on this board man!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

How could you like a game that's boring and you never finished?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I just have bad taste.



We already figured that out.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Me love you long time. pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

Eh, as long as we can agree that FFVI is still the best, it's cool.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, as long as we can agree that FFVI is still the best, it's cool.



Anyone who says otherwise should quit video games.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

FFVI I await patiently for your remake. You and I are going to have a wonderful time. I'll take you places and you'll take me places never before seen. 

I await for your return, my dear sweet princess-


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 26, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Eh, as long as we can agree that FFVI is still the best, it's cool.






Aji Tae said:


> Anyone who says otherwise should quit video games.


 Oh boy


----------



## Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

I've been playing FFVI on the emulator and I gotta say, it is really, really fun.

The story itself is amazing, the pace isn't too terribly bad, had good soundtrack etc.

The cast was interesting, not the best though (Shadow leaving the damn party was frustrating, I just wanted to keep him in the party), too many party members aswell.

FFIX was basically a revamp of all the FF's, it's what makes it great with the story, soundtrack, characters, pace, battle system and it's still my favorite. I think alot of people don't hate it, it's just underrated by being inbetween 8 & 10(people will always have nostalgia goggles on), and it was the last FF on the PS1.

FFXII no comment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

You can keep Shadow in the party permanently in the World of Ruin. He's a quasi-secret character though and missable.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

You can only keep him if you manage to not lose him throughout the random sleepovers at inns iirc. Plus if you have him at the floating continent and you don't wait for him then he dies right?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> You can only keep him if you manage to not lose him throughout the random sleepovers at inns iirc. Plus if you have him at the floating continent and you don't wait for him then he dies right?



That's what I've heard, I'm at the end of Floating continent atm.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, if you wait for him, then you'll be able to get him later and then he stays for evaaaaah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 26, 2011)

If you wait for him at the end you get him regardless of your previous encounters.

Then you have to do something at the Colosseum.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

Well I died in the World of Ruin against those yellow tentacles when I finally found Edgar 

Have to go through the pain of seeing Celes suicide


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

You couldsave Cid tho

He's a nice guy


----------



## Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> You couldsave Cid tho
> 
> He's a nice guy



That makes the story worthless because Celes won't suicude


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

Do youactually kill Celes?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Do youactually kill Celes?



No she get's saved


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

< needs to replay stuff


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

FFVII > FFVI

FFVI is ok though.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII > FFVI
> 
> FFVI is ok though.



So, you've become a troll now?


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFVII > FFVI
> 
> FFVI is ok though.



WHY Esura?

VII is VI in cyberpunk and 3d


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura is no troll. He sincerely believes in his very wrong opinions.

But I've never played FFVI so I can't comment on its quality compared to the other games in the series.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

I've played VII before VI, and my impression was seriously that it's almost the same game with slightly different themes, the setting being steampunk rather than cyberpunk, and the cast being twice as big


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

But opinions can't be wrong! Or can they...


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

They sure can be biased.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, you've become a troll now?


Eh, I just think FFVII is better than VI. This isn't exactly an uncommon opinion you know.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura is no troll. He sincerely believes in his very wrong opinions.
> 
> But I've never played FFVI so I can't comment on its quality compared to the other games in the series.



FFVI is a good game. I like it but I don't think its the best in the series. I prefer FFIV and VII over it. Liking a game but not thinking its the best equals to me being a troll in this department. I swear some people are border lining on GameFAQ-like behavior.

Anyways, how can my opinion be wrong when you have no basis to judge it on?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> But opinions can't be wrong! Or can they...



It's Esura, so of course.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> But opinions can't be wrong! Or can they...



Opinions can be wrong if one's opinion contradicts a known fact.

All these discussions are purely subjective thoughts on the quality of a game though. They can't be wrong, but someone can think its wrong...as you can see with some of the responses.


Also, saying, "its Esura" Gnome makes you look like a troll. At least explain to me why you disagree, you know, like mature people.


----------



## lathia (Sep 26, 2011)

I thought Esura was pretty cool. 

Anyways, how about that X-2. Best FF ever, right next to FF7: DoC?!


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

I accept that someone can like VII more than VI. If you go by my analogy, VII is a kind of a remake, but it's a trimmed down, graphically improved remake, so it's all chill.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

lathia said:


> I thought Esura was pretty cool.
> 
> Anyways, how about that X-2. Best FF ever, right next to FF7: DoC?!


I do like FFX-2 though, and its one of my top five favorite FF games. The battle system is intuitive yet intricate and the story, while purely fanservice, serves its purpose and I found it highly enjoyable despite its campy, girly nature. I enjoyed the game immensely overall. Possibly my one pet peeve with this game is how its almost impossible to 100% this game without a guide.

Also, I liked how it ended on a more positive note. FFX's bittersweet ending made me a bit sad when I was younger.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> Also, saying, "its Esura" Gnome makes you look like a troll. At least explain to me why you disagree, you know, like mature people.



It's a joke man, quit being so unfun.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It's a joke man, quit being so unfun.


I know you are. 

I'm taking the high road nonetheless. I must be a proper role model for the noobs of the forum. I made a promise and I must keep it at all cost.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 26, 2011)

Although you did say Nobuo could be replaced, that's a pretty bad mark against your FF "credentials" if you will.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Although you did say Nobuo could be replaced, that's a pretty bad mark against your FF "credentials" if you will.



Realistically, he could dude. I like Nobuo and I have many fond memories of FFVII, VIII, and X soundtrack. But when I think FF I don't think Nobuo as that intrinsic to the series and Hazanshu, Hamauzu, whatever proved himself with FFXIII as being a capable composer.

Would I like Nobuo to compose again for a non online FF game? Sure dude. Would I care if he or Square chooses not to? Not at all.

I would like for FFXV to take the series in a more, interesting direction to say the least. Like do something out there, with Shoji Meguro as a composer. Or Square should contact Falcom and ask to borrow JDK Band or something. I always wished the FF series incorporated more...pop or rap or rock in its with classical overtones in their main compositions.  FF was always about being different and I want them to do something different dammit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 26, 2011)

They should beg Mitsuda to compose for them.

He is the King.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFRvnmNcHKo&feature=channel_video_title[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8VXPVhv8WI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wvHG2c73Rc&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRwFapCq3vY[/YOUTUBE]

Imagine something like these being the battle themes for FF games.  I think I just jizzed myself in thought. This is the future I imagine for future FF compositions.


----------



## Nois (Sep 26, 2011)

Fucking Uematsu best be back for the next FF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 26, 2011)

XIII's soundtrack is just meh IMO. There's not much that gives it its own taste of style, except for maybe the turmoil - melancholic - twisted grief piano melodies. I just really thought it lacked substance. 



However, Saber's Edge (boss battle theme) is a wonderful track, I'll give it that <3.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Sep 26, 2011)

I heard the new Archylte Steppe theme

Just terrible j-pop garbage


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH5QcBC0G28[/YOUTUBE]

I shit my pants when I had to fight Barthandelus, all big and shit on my bro's HDTV and surround sound. You can hear everything at his house. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5EH1KsoCE4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
When I saw a summoning come out and heard this, shit got real.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 26, 2011)

i liked the boss battle theme and the regular battle themes 

But FFXIII still doesn't hold a candle to Nier's composition. Period.


----------



## Esura (Sep 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]

One of the reasons why I liked Snow. He had like one of the most badass themes in the game.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 26, 2011)

Shogi Meguro's work just doesn't fit FF.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Shogi Meguro's work just doesn't fit FF.



Yes it does.

Anything can fit FF if applied properly. The series is broad and diverse.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2011)

And none of them fit any of his themes. Closest you could get is DoC, think on that for a moment. *DoC*


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

FF like?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And none of them fit any of his themes. Closest you could get is DoC, think on that for a moment. *DoC*


Then make it fit. This really isn't hard dude. They already said if they do a FFXV its going to go in a different direction than any other FF made so...ok.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not the one you should be complaining to, esura.

It's not my fault FF doesn't do series about cannibal demons or wifu simulators that mask the impending death of the planet.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm not the one you should be complaining to, esura.
> 
> It's not my fault FF doesn't do series about cannibal demons or wifu simulators that mask the impending death of the planet.



Eh, wtf are you talking about? I'm just talking about taking FF's music composition to a whole 'nother level. Yes, whole 'nother level, not another level, a whole 'nother level.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2011)

Meguro isn't that good with classical and he doesn't usually do classic pieces so I see not your point. Since you know Classical pieces are what make up the majority of FF's music for him to take to _a whole nother level_


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJXu2Jy5k4c[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> One of the reasons why I liked Snow. He had like one of the most badass themes in the game.



I like this theme...tell me more.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Meguro isn't that good with classical and he doesn't usually do classic pieces so I see not your point. Since you know Classical pieces are what make up the majority of FF's music for him to take to _a whole nother level_


Who said the new FF would be classical just because the previous ones were (btw, all of them weren't by any means, I think you mean that they were orchestrated, big difference)? This is what I'm talking about with the "whole 'nother level". I want them to do something wildly different with the series composition like they never done before. Like shock the shit out of me. Maybe do some hair metal with orchestrated compositions or hip hop or j pop infused orchestrations. Or hell, go GoW with the compositions! Sky is the limit. 

You are thinking small, I'm thinking big. Think outside of box zenny. Square should not be constrained by the limitations of previous iterations. I want to see another leap.

Imagine this or something similar being the theme of FFXV

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEzXFuYN89k[/YOUTUBE]


Malvingt2 said:


> I like this theme...tell me more.


Tell you more? I'm glad you are willing to listen to the work of Hazanshu.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEW45vD0YJo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not going to read all that, but please tell me you didn't just suggest a FF game have a similar soundtrack to Sonic.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 27, 2011)

that's not a whole 'nother level.

That's a whole 'nother direction.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tell you more? I'm glad you are willing to listen to the work of Hazanshu.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEW45vD0YJo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


 Nice I am going to keep his name down in my composers list.  One of my favorite composers who sadly passed away 1997 'Akihiko Mori" made some great Projects... I recommend him to anyone who want to listen to great OST.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

Meguro's stuff are more synth based, electronica rock. The reason being as such b/c it fits with the setting of SMT. A urban based cyberpunk style game with some having post apocalyptic setting to it. So the music is reflecting that, hence at times sounds fast paced or gritty sometimes. Persona 1-2 similar reasons, P3 reflects more current generation while P4 has a bit retro-esque feel to it due to being out in the country but still have modern roots in the music.

FF games don't really have that. The closest they have to a urban/modern style FF would be VII & VIII. Even then, those sounds won't really reflect everything. CC being the only one with really devoted heavy sounds to it.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

@Mal

That's pretty...good. What game is that from?



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Meguro's stuff are more synth based, electronica rock. The reason being as such b/c it fits with the setting of SMT. A urban based cyberpunk style game with some having post apocalyptic setting to it. So the music is reflecting that, hence at times sounds fast paced or gritty sometimes. Persona 1-2 similar reasons, P3 reflects more current generation while P4 has a bit retro-esque feel to it due to being out in the country but still have modern roots in the music.
> 
> FF games don't really have that. The closest they have to a urban/modern style FF would be VII & VIII. Even then, those sounds won't really reflect everything. CC being the only one with really devoted heavy sounds to it.



Ah, this makes sense. Crisis Core soundtrack was awesome though.

I still can dream though...sigh....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> @Mal
> 
> That's pretty...good. What game is that from?


 First track is from Gokinjo Bouken Tai and second track from Mobile Suits Z Gundam AWAY TO THE NEWTYPE.. Not a lot of tracks from those games in youtube. I am tracking Akihiko Mori work and uploding them in youtube when I have the time. I did that with Mystic Art and Wonder Project J. Next in my list is Wonder Project J2 his last work..

He worked in 


*Super Nintendo / Super Famicom*
Gokinjo Bouken Tai
Kidou Senshi ZGundam: Away to the NewType
Mystic Ark
Pretty Fighter
Shien - The Blade Chaser (Shien's Revenge)
Bassin's Black Bass with Hank Parker (Bassin's Black Bass)
Wonder Project J
*Sega Saturn*
Pretty Fighter X
*Nintendo 64*
Wonder Project J2

Yet to listen to any of his ost in Pretty Fighter series or Shien's Revenge.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Other than Pretty Fighter, I have never heard of those other games ever.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

pretty old stuff for sure


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Other than Pretty Fighter, I have never heard of those other games ever.


 not even Mystic Ark? O_o 


here an example of Mystic Art work

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ukAxDKMUR6I[/YOUTUBE]

Final Fantasy feeling that tracks has...


----------



## Cjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Concerning FFXIII Pulse de Chocobo was great.












I think the chocobo themes in general are pretty boss though, but this one is just fantastic imo.



Malvingt2 said:


> First track is from Gokinjo Bouken Tai and second track from Mobile Suits Z Gundam AWAY TO THE NEWTYPE.. Not a lot of tracks from those games in youtube. I am tracking Akihiko Mori work and uploding them in youtube when I have the time. I did that with Mystic Art and Wonder Project J. Next in my list is Wonder Project J2 his last work..
> 
> He worked in
> 
> ...



Loved that game.

Really enjoyed "Full of Power" that was pretty good.












Also "Eyes are always beautiful."












Edit: Damn ninja'd with Full of power.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow thats pretty good, but I never heard of it ever until now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Cjones said:


> Concerning FFXIII Pulse de Chocobo was great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes his works is marvelous. There is a debate between which is his best work. Mystic Ark vs Wonder Project J2.. I have Wonder Project J2 in my pc it is awesome. not on youtube tho...only main track












Edit: I am going to try and upload the whole CD before going to my country next month but I doubt I am going to have time.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yes his works is marvelous. There is a debate between which is his best work. Mystic Ark vs Wonder Project J2.. I have Wonder Project J2 in my pc it is awesome. not on youtube tho...only main track
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The music in both games is great. Though I prefer Mystic Ark myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Cjones said:


> The music in both games is great. Though I prefer Mystic Ark myself.



I was in Mystic Ark side for a long time but when I finally listened to Wonder Project J2  wow is hard to pick... 76 tracks of awesomeness in the damn CD. lol

edit: Sorry guys for the off topic conversation.


----------



## Cjones (Sep 27, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> I was in Mystic Ark side for a long time but when I finally listened to Wonder Project J2  wow is hard to pick... 76 tracks of awesomeness in the damn CD. lol
> 
> edit: Sorry guys for the off topic conversation.



I haven't listened to much of the Wonder J, I think just 12 songs. Never been able to find it on Youtube.

On Topic though. The thread's titles says "Yuna and Rikku in HD!", but no Lulu?

Where's the Lulu love?


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Cjones said:


> I haven't listened to much of the Wonder J, I think just 12 songs. Never been able to find it on Youtube.
> 
> On Topic though. The thread's titles says "Yuna and Rikku in HD!", but no Lulu?
> 
> Where's the Lulu love?



Lulu doesn't need HD for an arument for love


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

another reason why X-2 should have never happened is that could imagine that eventually Lulu got with me instead of Wakka, that goofball


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> another reason why X-2 should have never happened is that could imagine that eventually Lulu got with me instead of Wakka, that goofball



I actually thought Wakka was hell of a boss


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 27, 2011)

I always felt Wakka was the worst thing about FFX, well after Tidus and Seymour of course.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Wakka was a goofy person, which bothered me at times, but then I started to see him as a bit of a tragic hero. He followed the teachings of the church blindly and when he realized shit,he must've felt real shit.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually thought Wakka was hell of a boss



 well yeah, but that doesn't make him any less of a goofball now does it


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> well yeah, but that doesn't make him any less of a goofball now does it



True true

All the more funny. It's like an Amish football star learning god is dead and whales are evil


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

I always thought of him as a Hawaiian slash Jamaican


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> I always thought of him as a Hawaiian slash Jamaican



He's an orthodox catholic Jamaican/hobo


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

He says "brudda" you forgot hawaiian


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> He says "brudda" you forgot hawaiian



You're right

Make it Hawaiian hobo, ya?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

HAWAIIAN JAMAICAN ORTHODOX CATHOLIC HOBO


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> HAWAIIAN JAMAICAN ORTHODOX CATHOLIC HOBO



This description of Wakka is now repped


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Wakka is boss bruddas, ya.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Square Enix CEO Talks Final Fantasy XIV and Dragon Quest Online*

At a Tokyo press conference today, Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada fielded a few questions about the company's online plans for its two biggest Japan-developed franchises, Dragon Quest and Final Fantasy.

*As reported at Sponichi, Wada said of the problematic Final Fantasy XIV, "The Final Fantasy brand has been greatly damaged."

Square Enix has been implementing fixes for FFXIV since earlier this year. Said Wada about the fixes, "We'll continue with our reform work, which basically amounts to fully redoing the game, and hope to revive the FFXIV that should have been released."

Sponichi's report from the press conference did not say if the PS3 version was brought up during the questions.*

Wada's comments on the Dragon Quest X, which was recently revealed to be an online title, concerned future developments for the series. "We're not making them all online," said Wada of future titles in the DQ series. "We'll continue with a variety of developments, online included."


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Wakka is boss bruddas, ya.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

um..that's a bit disgusting


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> um..that's a bit disgusting



So is Wakka; doesn't make it any less fun

but yes, yes it is. i just felt the need to post it somewhere


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

The hell is that?


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> The hell is that?



A heart

Also, that fukken Ao No Exorcist set


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> A heart
> 
> Also, that fukken Ao No Exorcist set



Thats too disgusting to be a heart.

Yes, doesn't it make you wanna watch the series.

Well at least up to episode 18.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Thats too disgusting to be a heart.
> 
> Yes, doesn't it make you wanna watch the series.
> 
> Well at least up to episode 18.



I'mmuch more of a manga man than anime watcher

And yes, it is a heart


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'mmuch more of a manga man than anime watcher
> 
> And yes, it is a heart



I'm the same too.

Well, that makes it kinda creepy then.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Love you too Nois. That's a tasty looking heart too!


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Some people like to eat hearts and tongues of dead animals


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I guess if you cook it right? Shit does sound disgusting to eat though.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Dude, I'm Mexican. We eat EVERY part of the animal. Excluding reproductive organs :ho


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> I guess if you cook it right? Shit does sound disgusting to eat though.


Yeah, but I was never into that myself. My mum is a carnivore tho


lathia said:


> Dude, I'm Mexican. We eat EVERY part of the animal. Excluding reproductive organs :ho



Well, who eats the baked bull penises then


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Chinese or Indians?


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

Prolly


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

Arizona eats snakes, ain't surprised


----------



## Gnome (Sep 27, 2011)

You can get Bull testicles to eat in Mexico.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

As well as salted centipedes afaik...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> Arizona eats snakes, ain't surprised



Thats the entire body of an animal. The organs and intestines is another thing. Though to other people its just natural so I can't hate on that.


----------



## Nois (Sep 27, 2011)

i like roasted pork liver with onion


----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2011)

> At a Tokyo press conference, Square Enix CEO Yoichi Wada said, with reference to Final Fantasy XIV, "The Final Fantasy brand has been greatly damaged."
> 
> Speaking to Sponichi (translated by Andriasang), Wada promised that "We'll continue with our reform work, which basically amounts to fully redoing the game, and hope to revive the FFXIV that should have been released."



I    lol'd.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Oh Square Enix, fixing FF14 is the equivalent of getting FF13 Versus released sometime in 2012. 

Not going to happen.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 27, 2011)

even they think XIV is horrible.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

How about this then SE, don't make it into an MMO. Into an actual FF RPG game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 27, 2011)

can't they just admit it was a failure and move on?? enough people still play 11 after all to turn out decent profits


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd play FFXIV if it was like FFV with class changing and shit.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

anime > manga unless its Naruto or Bleach

Now, in other news.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Manga > anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

More times than not its usually manga>anime. There are instances where the anime stays true to the manga though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Few and far between. Fillers kill anime.

The only good anime are either movies independent of a manga, or very accurate adaptations.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Cjones said:


> *I haven't listened to much of the Wonder J, I think just 12 songs. Never been able to find it on Youtube.*
> 
> On Topic though. The thread's titles says "Yuna and Rikku in HD!", but no Lulu?
> 
> Where's the Lulu love?


 Yeah is not on youtube. I am planning to upload them. Well the best tracks 76 is too much. lol


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Few and far between. Fillers kill anime.
> 
> The only good anime are either movies independent of a manga, or very accurate adaptations.



Hellsing Ultimate is such an accurate adaptation that they even take months to release anything, just like Hirano.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Sounds like bliss.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Hellsing Ultimate is such an accurate adaptation that they even take months to release anything, just like Hirano.


 And Monster...great adaptation...


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

I prefer watching the stuff via anime over reading manga.

There is only three reasons I would read the manga version.

1. It continues the story from the point after the anime ends.
2. The story is progressing faster than the anime (like shonen).
3. The anime sucks.

More likely than not I generally prefer the anime version, like FMA 2003 and FMA Brotherhood. I slowly grew out of my compulsive manga buying and into anime collection buying.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I enjoy watching anime, but the filler kills it for me.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Ok...yeah filler is a fourth reason. How did I forget that.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Only good fillers were Full Metal Alchemist fillers.


----------



## Krory (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Oh Square Enix, fixing FF14 is the equivalent of getting FF13 Versus released sometime.
> 
> Not going to happen.



Fixed that for you.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Only good fillers were Full Metal Alchemist fillers.



Why no one like FMA 2003? 

They had to do something different cause the manga wasn't done yet.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

But it was good. Brotherhood was just even better.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was not a fan of FMA/FMAB series. I watched it tho....


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> But it was good. Brotherhood was just even better.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajrl0949sUQ[/YOUTUBE]

So badass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I wanted to watch brotherhood but other animes were calling me so I put it on hold.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajrl0949sUQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> So badass.



So badass, i just wish there was a continuation.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> I wanted to watch brotherhood but other animes were calling me so I put it on hold.


I watched it on Adult Swim.


lathia said:


> So badass, i just wish there was a continuation.



Me too.

But at least Al and May hooks up. Al like them young.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Speaking of animes I thinking of getting a new set in october because of the new animes that'll be showing soon. Probably either shakugan no shana III, fate/zero or persona 4. Wonder which I should do.....


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CHIE FROM PERSONA 4


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

I like Rise though.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

*Urusai, Urusai, Urusai*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Shana's just too cute.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

The Rurouni Kenshin filler with Shougo Amakusa was good.

A nd most people agree the Yu Yu Hakusho anime was perfection.

Hell, it didn't have any filler did it? At least no giant filler arcs or anything.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Damn my face melted from that cuteness.

I think I'm going to make the most cutest, most moe'st sig ever and make people "dawww" when they see my posts.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Young and short. She grew up just fine though. Me gusta


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Final Fantasy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

We go off topic all the time, whats the big deal?

I'll just say this, season III of SnS will be epic.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Post cute FF girls. Not sexy or sultry, cute. So cute it makes your teeth hurt from all the sweetness of the cuteness and moe.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> We go off topic all the time, whats the big deal?
> 
> I'll just say this, season III of SnS will be epic.



Don't forget about the new season of Hunger X Hunger. This season is going to be win.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

???


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

pekpekpek


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Awww...look how cute this little bitch is.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Is that Riona's? I forget his name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Post cute FF girls. Not sexy or sultry, cute. So cute it makes your teeth hurt from all the sweetness of the cuteness and moe.









Eiko pics are hard to find because of all the hentai there is of her.




Hugo Hill said:


> Don't forget about the new season of Hunger X Hunger. This season is going to be win.



Ah yes, I know. I didn't forget.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

"She", funny stuff. 

Oh you meant the horrible J-pop.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

Also I lways found Selphie pretty cute. She's not that hot, at least for me, but she is really sweet and likable.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

I want that hat.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Eiko pics are hard to find because of all the hentai there is of her.*



*pukes*




TITS! TITS! TITS!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Eiko hentai is sexy. :33


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

C'mon CMX, you only look at Ultros hentai + whatever FF girl he's molesting errr I mean pleasing.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> *pukes*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat Dagger.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Is that Riona's? I forget his name.



Angelo uses invincible moon


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

ALL hentai is sexy, if well-drawn.

If fans can make Sakura look good, anything is possible.

And yes, that pic of Garnet and Eiko has a lot of superflous material in it. Namely Eiko. And maybe eveN Garnet.

The boobs are enough.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

dat Relm


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> C'mon CMX, you only look at Ultros hentai + whatever FF girl he's molesting errr I mean pleasing.



True, but it's usually better when he molests Rydia, Relm, and Eiko.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Dat Rydia 

Dat Relm. 

Dat Garnet. 

Wait a minute! Relm is only 10! You people disgust me.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Ultros hat is boss. One of these days i'll decorate my house with a bunch of useless stuff!


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You know...I may try to play FFIX again. 

Time to hunt for some H stuff on Eiko.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Dat Rydia
> 
> Dat Relm.
> 
> ...


Relm x Ultros is canon though, you have no choice but to fap. 


lathia said:


> Ultros hat is boss. One of these days i'll decorate my house with a bunch of useless stuff!


Yeah it is, but nothing having to do with Ultros can be considered "useless stuff".


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

It's useless to me, stil want to decorate it . It's hard to find a single girl who likes what you like! No fat chicks allowed!

I kid


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Wait a minute! Relm is only 10! You people disgust me.



Eiko is only 6 :ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> You know...I may try to play FFIX again.
> 
> Time to hunt for some H stuff on Eiko.



Play IX, for your eiko passion depends on it.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Play IX, for your eiko passion depends on it.



or you can play it for the sex god Quina :ho:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Eiko is only 6? I thought she was some really old immortal.

Now I almost feel bad about fappin' all those times to her.






Almost.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Stop using your awesome skills to type with one tentacle-err I mean hand CMX!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> or you can play it for the sex god Quina :ho:ho



Quina.....

She had some good abilitys though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* 


Ultros.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Still waiting for that FFV remake. Such an underrated game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Still waiting for that FFV remake. Such an underrated game.



You will never live to see it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't believe people honestly want him to be called Butz instead of Bartz.

Some things just don't translate to English people. I don't want my hero named after my ass.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

lathia said:


> Still waiting for that FFV remake. Such an underrated game.


Because the gameplay is the only thing FFV has going for it. Characters are ass, villains ass, just ass story all around.

After ICO/SOTC....FFIX it is. Now I have motivation to play!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 27, 2011)

All you needed was some alluring pics and your set to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I can't believe people honestly want him to be called Butz instead of Bartz.
> 
> Some things just don't translate to English people. I don't want my hero named after my ass.



OH COME ON ZAEL! Butz is one of the most epic names in FF history! What you want the name of a bird? a visible mass of water vapors? a natural electrical discharge of very short duration and high voltage between a cloud and the ground or within a cloud? or a Vehicle?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because the gameplay is the only thing FFV has going for it. Characters are ass, *villains ass*, just ass story all around.
> 
> After ICO/SOTC....FFIX it is. Now I have motivation to play!



GILGAMESH IS ASS!?!?!?!


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Battsu Kurauzā


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because the gameplay is the only thing FFV has going for it. Characters are ass, villains ass, just ass story all around.
> 
> After ICO/SOTC....FFIX it is. Now I have motivation to play!



That's the thing about FFV, I remember playing it when I was 13, that's 11 years ago. I don't remember much of it. I tried playing it again but after all these remakes for other FFs I feel like I should wait.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> All you needed was some alluring pics and your set to go.



Well at least I know how I'll get him to replay XII.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> All you needed was some alluring pics and your set to go.


I became interested in ICO because of some "alluring" pics I found as well. Good game though.

Pics can make a game for me. 


VastoLorDae said:


> GILGAMESH IS ASS!?!?!?!


Yes he is. I've stated this before. He is ass.

Ultros is ass too. You guys fawn over the most shittiest villains in the series.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because the gameplay is the only thing FFV has going for it. Characters are ass, villains ass, just ass story all around.
> 
> After ICO/SOTC....FFIX it is. Now I have motivation to play!



Exdeath? Ass? Nah uh.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well at least I know how I'll get him to replay XII.



That wont work for FFXII. I never really disliked FFIX at all, I just had no motivation to play past 5-10 hours because of the pacing. FFXII is a game I put many hours in (30+) and quit halfway through because of its (imo) mediocrity, bland characters (despite Fran and Ashe and Penelo being hot), bland story and I hate, hate, *hate* that License Grid. I hate it more than the Sphere Grid and almost more than FFII's leveling system.

Maybe a few more years later could I attempt to play it again, when my memories of it are subsided. I tried to play it three times since its release and each playthrough I quit either halfway through, slightly beyond halfway through, or slightly before halfway through. I just can't like this game, and I'm trying to like it cause its a FF game but I really don't.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> I became interested in ICO because of some "alluring" pics I found as well. Good game though.
> 
> Pics can make a game for me.
> 
> ...





The World said:


> Exdeath? Ass? Nah uh.



Esura just sometimes has a hard time appreciating awesome things.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because the gameplay is the only thing FFV has going for it. Characters are ass, *villains ass*, just ass story all around.
> 
> After ICO/SOTC....FFIX it is. Now I have motivation to play!



ExDeath > all those bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Sephiroth, Vaine etc
Galuf's death is the greatest moment in FF history.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sJUaRQh0GO8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorry but Tellah casting Meteor says Hi.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Sorry but Tellah casting Meteor says Hi.



that was badass but it doesn't even come close to the epicness of Galuf Vs ExDeath


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Tellah had it coming. He became blinded by rage and allowed himself to succumb to power. His death was warranted.

Aeris death is the only worthwhile FF death.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

You clearly didn't hear the tale of Josef in FFIX.

He fought a boulder and damn near won.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Aeris death is the only worthwhile FF death.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> ExDeath > all those bishonen ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) like Sephiroth, Vaine etc
> Galuf's death is the greatest moment in FF history.



Real men do not wear armor and they look good not wearing armor.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

Something about real men and FF protagonists just doesn't sit right with me .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

I dunno, Ashe had a pretty big pair.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Not bad hips either, zael...not...bad...



lathia said:


> Something about real men and FF protagonists just doesn't sit right with me .



But we are talking antagonist Lathia


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Real men do not wear armor and they look good not wearing armor.



good thing ExDeath is God and not a man


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

I thought he was a tree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> good thing ExDeath is God and not a man



If he was a god why did he need so much armor? Because he is ugly?. Ultimecia is powerful and does not need armor. Nor does Cloud of Darkness....both stronger/hawter then Ex-Death.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Exdeath is stronger than Ultimecia and Cloud of Darkness.

And Exdeath is a dude tree, not 2 hot chicks with big titties. :sanji


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

ExDeath is the strongest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Exdeath is stronger than Ultimecia and Cloud of Darkness.
> 
> And Exdeath is a dude tree, not 2 hot chicks with big titties. :sanji



Their hawtness helps propel them over Ex-Death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Cloud of Darkness is pretty hot, I have to admit. But ExDeath is still way stronger. He can suck her titties into the void.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tellah had it coming. He became blinded by rage and allowed himself to succumb to power. His death was warranted.
> 
> Aeris death is the only worthwhile FF death.







> You clearly didn't hear the tale of Josef in FFIX.
> 
> He fought a boulder and damn near won.



FFII



> Cloud of Darkness is pretty hot, I have to admit. But ExDeath is still way stronger. He can suck her titties into the void.



CoD is the Void incarnate.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

And yet ExDeath is still more powerful with better canon feats.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

That's because COD was a Space Flea.

I've actually heard a few  people like Xande or whatever his name was.  He seems to be the Golbez of FFIII while CoD is Zermus.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I thought he was a tree.



I'll worship whatever the fuck he is
he's definitely the one true god


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And yet ExDeath is still more powerful with better canon feats.



ExDeath has access to the Void. CoD _IS_ the Void. We all know how powerful the Void is.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Exdeath fondles hot chicks with his roots just like Ultros does with his tentacles. 

Exdeath x Ultros x every hot FF chick gangbang.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> And yet ExDeath is still more powerful with better canon feats.



His feats are based on using COD...they have a great relationship...till Gilgamesh came along and stole her for himself.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's because COD was a Space Flea.
> 
> I've actually heard a few  people like Xande or whatever his name was.  He seems to be the Golbez of FFIII while CoD is Zermus.



why do you keep saying she is a space flea?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 27, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> that was badass but it doesn't even come close to the epicness of Galuf Vs ExDeath



I think, in the 3DS remake, they should make that fight a cutscene. Y'know, with ExDeath just somehow being unable to kill this old fart that just won't give up fighting... The advantage of that would be that they could trash the entire room in the process, as well, with spires of ice and scorched stone.

If I remember, didn't Galuf actually wound ExDeath and force him to flee? They could totally make it so Galuf actually grabs ExDeath, casts a point blank Flare spell, killing himself and bringing ExDeath himself to the brink of death.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

The World said:


> Exdeath fondles hot chicks with his roots just like Ultros does with his tentacles.
> 
> Exdeath x Ultros x every hot FF chick gangbang.



Thats....kind of....gay. Your saying the FF chicks are either into Trees or animals. Gilgamesh on the other hand is an actual real man. Not a tree...or a squid.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> ExDeath has access to the Void. CoD _IS_ the Void. We all know how powerful the Void is.



Neo-Exdeath bruh, him and COD team up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> His feats are based on using COD...they have a great relationship...till Gilgamesh came along and stole her for himself.
> 
> 
> 
> why do you keep saying she is a space flea?



He's refering to the trope,



Meaning she just came out of left field. But she's more well known.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

Have you never been to TVTropes, VLD?

Giant Space Flea from Nowhere is the term used to describe characters like COD.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> ExDeath has access to the Void. CoD _IS_ the Void. We all know how powerful the Void is.



Neo ExDeath has complete control of the void. He made CoD his bitch


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, basically. ExDeath made the Void his personal bitch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's refering to the trope,
> 
> 
> 
> Meaning she just came out of left field. But she's more well known.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Have you never been to TVTropes, VLD?
> 
> Giant Space Flea from Nowhere is the term used to describe characters like COD.



Nope never been there. Never knew that term. But Now I do...and knowing is half the battle.



Hugo Hill said:


> Neo ExDeath has complete control of the void. He made CoD his bitch





CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, basically. ExDeath made the Void his personal bitch.



More like she let him mess around a bit inside her then turned on him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 27, 2011)

Gilgamesh is cruising around The Void, pwning Seifer and junk.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Neo ExDeath has complete control of the void. He made CoD his bitch



Neo-ExDeath is a Void creation, him being no longer ExDeath since he was consumed. He's no more a Void monster than CoD.



> * "NOOO! WHY!?, The Void was mine to command!, How could it- Uwaaah!!!" *
> ?_Exdeath, being engulfed by the Void after his defeat in this form._





He made no one his bitch, the Void fucked him over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

If it is any consolation...he does have one of the best names in the whole series...if not the best one.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2011)

In comparison, ExDeath's a tree version of Dr. Strange. Him being able to call upon the powers of the Void but can't control it completely nor is it his own.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He made no one his bitch, the Void fucked him over.


Galuf and the warriors of Dawn + King Tycoon fucked him over, it had nothing to do with the void. Galuf is just that awesome and badass


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

Dr. Strange Marvel's original pimp. 

ExDeath FF's original pimp.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

He only lost control due to the epic heroes of the game. CoD was his bitch, it just seized a moment of opportunity.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He only lost control due to the epic heroes of the game. CoD was his bitch, it just seized a moment of opportunity.



and him her bitch.


----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

I saw that edit.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## The World (Sep 27, 2011)

It's canon, Cloud is his bitch.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Fuck Garland from FF9.

I'm talking about FFI Garland, the Garland that rules all of the FF villains in Dissidia. CoD may be ExDeath's bitch, but all the villains are Garland's bitches. Cosmos is Garland/ChaosDevilThing's bitch too.

Fuck ExDeath, lame ass tree. All hail Garland, Sephiroth, and Golbez.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck Garland from FF9.
> 
> I'm talking about FFI Garland, the Garland that rules all of the FF villains in Dissidia. CoD may be ExDeath's bitch, but all the villains are Garland's bitches. Cosmos is Garland/ChaosDevilThing's bitch too.
> 
> Fuck ExDeath, lame ass tree. All hail Garland, Sephiroth, and Golbez.



ExDeath, Golbez, Kefka, FFXII Cid and Kuja


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Kefka is the coolest, but ExDeath is most powerful.


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

Ultimecia and Garland would kill ExDeath. I throw one out there for Barthandelus/Orphan too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

Nah, they get eaten up by his Voidcock.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ultimecia and Garland would kill ExDeath. I throw one out there for Barthandelus/Orphan too.



"The laws of the universe mean nothing"

ExDeath Voidfucks all bland villains


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

ExDeath will be sent to the Lifestream by Sephiroth.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 27, 2011)

He'll suck the shitty Lifestream into the Void.


----------



## lathia (Sep 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX you don't like Cactuars brah?


----------



## Esura (Sep 27, 2011)

CMX is exactly as his username describes. Everyone should like Cactuars.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

The World said:


> Exdeath was fucking her in the butt all game until the protags fucked him over, then COD stuck her finger in his butt and he yelped and out came Neo-Exdeath and then he wanted to fuck all bitches. :sanji



More like she was disappoint that he came so early and decided he was not man enough for her after all. So she took pity and gave a little of herself to him to try and make him more of a man. But he failed again...



Hugo Hill said:


> The only awesome one the list. FF9 Garland is win.



Pfft he got killed by his own creations.



The World said:


> It's canon, Cloud is his bitch.



Everyone knows its Ultimecia x COD.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Kefka is the coolest, but ExDeath is most powerful.



correction Sephiroth is the coolest, COD is the most powerful.



Hugo Hill said:


> "The laws of the universe mean nothing"
> 
> ExDeath Voidfucks all bland villains



Only thing x-Death fucks is the ground. Only time he gets wet is when he is watered. And he only shines the brightest when the sun is above him.

....he is a Tree.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows its Ultimecia x COD.



Correction Exdeath x buttfuck Ultimecia at 1:45 and again at 6:30. 

And FF9 *GAR*land is badass! shutup sheep. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUqwvQKap3I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shuntensatsu (Sep 28, 2011)

How could anyone not like FF9 Garland?

FF9 just rules in General, I can't think of any complaints with that game.  Other than it needs to be remade in HD.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

that was pretty funny world....but rape is no joke!


----------



## lathia (Sep 28, 2011)

That video... wasn't funny .


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2011)

You're not funny.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

lathia said:


> CrazyMoronX you don't like Cactuars brah?



I like Cactuars.

I also have no moral limits.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

CMX hates the word no.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I want to put my penis inside of Vanille.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to kill the moment.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Penis goes in! :33


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

CMX did kill the moment though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

In all fairness, CMX talking about his dick, while a common topic, is not nearly as overdone as "Which FF Villain is da Bestest" 

I think he was just trying to get us away from the same old boring discussions.

Now, let us move on.



Which FF characters are virgins?


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Which FF characters are virgins?



None, just ask CMX's penis.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> In all fairness, CMX talking about his dick, while a common topic, is not nearly as overdone as "Which FF Villain is da Bestest"
> 
> I think he was just trying to get us away from the same old boring discussions.
> 
> ...





Gnome said:


> None, just ask CMX's penis.





Speaking of FF characters and my penis, who'd win in a fight, Sabin or Umaro? I'd put money on Umaro.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of FF characters and my penis, who'd win in a fight, Sabin or Umaro? I'd put money on Umaro.



Umaro is not surviving this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u84cH_bmTA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Which FF characters are virgins?



Yuna
Aerith
Yuffie
Rikku
Not Paine
Not Tifa
Not Rinoa
Not Quistis
Not Rosa
Not Lulu
Rydia
Not Fran
Not Ashe
Penelo
Selphie
Terra
Not Celes
Relm
Not Lightning
Not Fang
Not Vanille
Not Serah


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

He'd easily tank that. 

Here he is taking way more:


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 28, 2011)

Pretty sure they implied cloud and tifa had sex near the end


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Shut up! We're talking about Umaro vs Sabin here.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yuna
> Aerith
> Yuffie
> Rikku
> ...



Do you honestly think about these things?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

I like how all the FFXIII girls are skanks.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to put my penis inside of Vanille.



I have nice pics if you're up for a fap night


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll agree on lightning and fang, but I think vanille and serah are virgins.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'll agree on lightning and fang, but I think vanille and serah are *virgins*.



The only thing wrong with that is that if were the one to pop their cherries, they'd follow you everywhere with confessions of love and tears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

I bet Tifa is a slut. 

Who's the sluttiest FF girl?


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

Beatrix surely likes to get skullfucked


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like how all the FFXIII girls are skanks.



oh? Even Lightning? She really does not seem that way.....from all that I have seen.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I bet Tifa is a slut.
> 
> Who's the sluttiest FF girl?



Rydia naturally.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Rydia naturally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly the change from when she went to the summon world to this is so...I would like to say stunning, but...I am just going to continue to stare at that pic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Are you suggesting Rydia got gang-banged for years in the summon world?


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Do you honestly think about these things?


Truly? No, I'm playing Ico while I'm reading posts. It only took five seconds to write that off the top of my head.

I finally beat it and its a good game. I don't know what happened at the end but I'm going to think positive. 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like how all the FFXIII girls are skanks.



I already speculated that Lightning tried Snow for a spin one time and that Vanille came on to Sazh hardcore and probably boinked, and that Fang raped Snow. Oh, and Lightning raped Hope too. Serah got turned out by Snow which is why she is in love with the overgrown goofball. Oh, and Vanille and Fang got the hots for each other and probably fucked each other years ago before become L'Cie.

Rinoa already banged Seifer before Squall so...yeah...


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting Rydia got gang-banged for years in the summon world?



Well, they surely worked her up doing SOMETHING


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Rydia ain't got nothing on tifa.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

I see silver dollars! I want to touch em.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you suggesting Rydia got gang-banged for years in the summon world?



I forgot who started this convo....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting. 

Rydia the super slut. Never thought of it.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Rydia the super slut. Never thought of it.



It has never came to you that a loli girl stuck for many years with a bunch of monsters as fanservice?:ho


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> It has never came to you that a loli girl stuck for many years with a bunch of monsters as fanservice?:ho



Eh, my mind doesn't wander than much like that.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, my mind doesn't wander than much like that.



I'm not saiyan being a perv, more like being aware of the target culture.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura you are just numb to CMX's...uh....ways.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura you are just *numb* to *CMX's*...uh....*ways*.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm not saiyan being a perv, more like being aware of the target culture.


I am aware, that's just reaching a little bit though. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Esura you are just numb to CMX's...uh....ways.



Eh, I'm a hentai king so yeah I am a bit desensitized to many perversions sans scat, guro, and yaoi. Loli isn't bad in small dosage though although I much prefer the housewife/MILF hentai.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

What about the guys now?

I always wondered if Tidus got laid. Imean, on the one hand he was a pretty big sports star which would lead me to say yes.
On the other he was a stupid annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) which leads me to say no.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

This thread just got too perverted for me. I'm out. 




Gonna go fap to Eiko smut.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What about the guys now?
> 
> I always wondered if Tidus got laid. Imean, on the one hand he was a pretty big sports star which would lead me to say yes.
> On the other he was a stupid annoying ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) which leads me to say no.



Male FF characters that are virgins:

Vaan
Shinra (FFX-2)
Brother
Tidus (since my Yuna is a virgin )

Yeah that's about it. Even Hope got some ass before Vaan, with an older woman no less. Although, on second thought I think Lulu raped Tidus.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Hate him or not Tidus got booty. Just remember the start of the game...THAT is how he got booty. And his fucking dad came along and ruined a 3 way.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

If he's a japanese bloke at heart then he probably got laid by the age of 14


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Vaan is definitely a virgin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Vaan tapped Penelo.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Vaan tapped Penelo.


Hahaha, yeah right.

I think that creature thing they work for fucked Penelo. Also, I think Balthier had some young pussy too. Vaan didn't do shit but watch.

NTR?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Vaan doesn't even have a penis.


----------



## Nois (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Penelo tapped Vaan.



and it was only after he got a space craft


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Vaan doesn't even have a penis.



Yes it does, and a vagina too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

I stole Prompto's virginity .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I stole Prompto's virginity .



And then I _promptly_ killed him.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh dear, don't be so jealous, I love you too  .







phoenixdowningprompto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Oh dear, don't be so jealous, I love you too  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not jealous. Beating someone to death is not a sign of jealousy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

okay I'll continue to smex him up then.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2011)

Needs more Garnet/Dagger.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Masurao said:


> Needs more Garnet/Dagger.


No one cares about her.

Its all about Yuna and Lightning up in this bitch. To a lesser extent, Rydia, because Dae Dae and CMX go hard for Rydia for some reason.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> okay I'll continue to smex him up then.



Then you won't be smexing up a corpse...no...of course not.



Masurao said:


> Needs more Garnet/Dagger.





Esura said:


> No one cares about her.
> 
> Its all about Yuna and Lightning up in this bitch. To a lesser extent, Rydia, because Dae Dae and CMX go hard for Rydia for some reason.



I care about her. Garnet is one of the booty queens.


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 28, 2011)

You guys are totally forgetting about her


----------



## Gnome (Sep 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You guys are totally forgetting about her



Monkey Ears, nty.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its all about Yuna and Lightning up in this bitch.



Psh, fuck Yuna...she's some garbage. Lightning? Please, Serah's better..even though she's pretty meh too.

Dagger >>>> Yuna, Lightning, and Serah. Rydia over them all.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> No one cares about her.
> 
> Its all about Yuna and Lightning up in this bitch. To a lesser extent, Rydia, because Dae Dae and CMX go hard for Rydia for some reason.



What is _wrong_ with you? Rydia is _awesome_.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

who the hell even is that monkey ear girl!?


----------



## Noctis Lucis Caelum (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who the hell even is that monkey ear girl!?



You kidding? Its Stella.


----------



## Masurao (Sep 28, 2011)

The chick from Versus XIIII


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Vaan tapped Penelo.



I beg to differ.

If anything, FFXII shows that Larsa was putting the moves on Penelo.

I mean, just look at this scene. It says it all.


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You guys are totally forgetting about her


Who the fuck is she again?



Masurao said:


> Psh, fuck Yuna...she's some garbage. Lightning? Please, *Serah's better*..even though she's pretty meh too.
> 
> Dagger >>>> Yuna, Lightning, and Serah. Rydia over them all.



Post is a joke after that.



Aji Tae said:


> What is _wrong_ with you? Rydia is _awesome_.


I never said she wasn't. Just that Yuna and Light are much better appearance wise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caelum said:


> You kidding? Its Stella.





Masurao said:


> The chick from Versus XIIII



OH OF COURSE! FROM VERSUS XIII! that game I have played over a million times...



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I beg to differ.
> 
> If anything, FFXII shows that Larsa was putting the moves on Penelo while Vaan stood off off to the side being a dumbass.
> 
> I mean, just look at this scene. It says it all.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I care about her. Garnet is one of the booty queens.


 even Zidane couldn't resist


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD-Yggnr7mw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

Ya know I hate what Dissidia has done to the fandom.

Back before it came out, people did not hesitate to disregard Ultimecia in every way. She was ugly, she was stupid, she was just plain bad.

But now witH Dissidia people are all "but at least she's hot".

No, she isn't. Non-canon shit is non-canon. Ultimecia is an ugly bitch with dumb hair.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't know, maybe I'm a necrophiliac . I just don't dig living guys anymore, & that includes you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

Oh and the reason I kinda ranted about Ulty was because I was trying to think up more FF babes and so I thought of Edea.

Now she was hot. Robin Williams Headmaster Cid might be the best Cid simply for landing her.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know I hate what Dissidia has done to the fandom.
> 
> Back before it came out, people did not hesitate to disregard Ultimecia in every way. She was ugly, she was stupid, she was just plain bad.
> 
> ...


I've always preferred Adea's design out of the three sorceresses, myself. though I disagree with your assessment of her design, I loved it the first time I saw it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 28, 2011)

Adea? Did you mean Adel or Edea?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know I hate what Dissidia has done to the fandom.
> 
> Back before it came out, people did not hesitate to disregard Ultimecia in every way. She was ugly, she was stupid, she was just plain bad.
> 
> ...



she looked hawt in 8 Zael. Man you really hate Space Fleas....really really hate them. Even though she is not one.



BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't know, maybe I'm a necrophiliac . I just don't dig living guys anymore, & that includes you.





My heart is broken....



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh and the reason I kinda ranted about Ulty was because I was trying to think up more FF babes and so I thought of Edea.
> 
> Now she was hot. Robin Williams Headmaster Cid might be the best Cid simply for landing her.



That was no reason to trash Ulty....NONE!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Adea? Did you mean Adel or Edea?



I meant Edea, she must be the hottest MILF in FF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

i'm not attracted to hot girls, i'm full on straight . 



VastoLorDae said:


> My heart is broken....



you are jealous of him aren't you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i'm not attracted to hot girls, i'm full on straight .
> 
> 
> 
> you are jealous of him aren't you?



I am not jealous.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 28, 2011)

Masurao said:


> The chick from Versus XIIII



That game that nobody has played?

We're supposed know her?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Stella? can't say I like her much. Didn't they say she'd "stand out from the other females" ? watch this just be a big insult to the other girls when she turns out to be like what, a Rinoa personality type?

That's what she seems like to me, to a lesser degree. 



VastoLorDae said:


> I am not jealous.



Alright then, be that way .


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

Rinoa is hot, but she has to be the worse FF female in the entire series. They should not try to make Stella like Rinoa, or I'd hate Stella too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

I don't _think_ she'll be like Rinoa, though with the limited previews we have now, it just strikes me as so. 




Rinoa was cute. I liked her more than the other girls of FFVIII. I liked the others too but the female cast for that game was very insignificant to me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Lets hope she doesn't get killed off and become another aerith.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Rinoa was cute. I liked her more than the other girls of FFVIII. I liked the others too but the female cast for that game was very insignificant to me.



Selphie


----------



## Esura (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't _think_ she'll be like Rinoa, though with the limited previews we have now, it just strikes me as so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's all she has going for her. Character wise, she is a ditsy ho who says the most mind-numbingly stupid shit ever. I'm honest shocked Squall didn't bitch slap her a few times. She makes Selphie look 10x more lax and cooler by default just by being around her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> That's all she has going for her. Character wise, she is a ditsy ho who says the most mind-numbingly stupid shit ever. I'm honest shocked Squall didn't bitch slap her a few times.



I think squall was too busy thinking to himself to care.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 28, 2011)

Squall & Rinoa were a pretty cute couple imo. Except the sudden chemistry ... the pace was pretty bad and rough. He went from ignoring her to, next disc, "i promise rinoa i'm your knight<333333"


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Squall & Rinoa were a pretty cute couple imo. Except the sudden chemistry ... the pace was pretty bad and rough. He went from ignoring her to, next disc, "i promise rinoa i'm your knight<333333"



Love at first disc swap?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 29, 2011)

It better be interesting, that's all I gotta say since XIV ruined it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2011)

So...which is everyone's favorite airship?

I kinda like the Lunar Whale simply because of the name. Plus the music was pretty cool.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...which is everyone's favorite airship?
> 
> I kinda like the Lunar Whale simply because of the name. Plus the music was pretty cool.



Hilda Garde II I think it's called.

The Bahamut from FFXII wasn't bad either.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...which is everyone's favorite airship?
> 
> I kinda like the Lunar Whale simply because of the name. Plus the music was pretty cool.



I like the classic boat shaped ones. But my Favorite is probably the highwind.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Hilda Garde II I think it's called.
> 
> The Bahamut from FFXII wasn't bad either.



You mean the fortress thing that was the sorta final dungeon? It was cool.

Speaking of XII, I can't wait till this thread is changed to "The Final Fantasy Thread of Ashe and Penelo in HD!"

Seriously though, an HD update of XII be way better than X. *Especially* if it was the International version with teh job system and stuff.

Let us hope and pray.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You mean the fortress thing that was the sorta final dungeon? It was cool.
> 
> Speaking of XII, I can't wait till this thread is changed to "The Final Fantasy Thread of Ashe and Penelo in HD!"
> 
> ...



Yeah, one of my favorites 

I agree, but XII was long, trained on the Dust Devils with the Phoenix Down stuff, did for a couple hours and I barely leveled through when I got to Fran's home.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You mean the fortress thing that was the sorta final dungeon? It was cool.
> 
> Speaking of XII, I can't wait till this thread is changed to "The Final Fantasy Thread of Ashe and Penelo in HD!"
> 
> ...


They know where the money is at. More people would rather get X HD over XII HD (like me).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

I am gonna be back....and when I get back this convo better be back on titties or airships.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am gonna be back....and when I get back this convo better be back on titties or airships.



Ashe's titties 

On Balthier's ship


----------



## Corran (Sep 29, 2011)

How about airships with titties


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Sep 29, 2011)

My favourite airships are the Ragnarok (FFVIII), FFX one (don't think it had a name), the Bahamut (FFXII) and the Palamecia (FFXIII). I prefer the high tech airships over the older ones. The Highwind does get a mention but it's just not as cool as the above.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Ashe's titties
> 
> On Balthier's ship




Ashe's tits I approve.

Balthier's ship I do not. Does not give me that real airship feel.



Corran said:


> How about airships with titties



You speak pipe dreams!



Shooting burst stream said:


> My favourite airships are the Ragnarok (FFVIII), FFX one (don't think it had a name), the Bahamut (FFXII) and the Palamecia (FFXIII). I prefer the high tech airships over the older ones. The Highwind does get a mention but it's just not as cool as the above.



I am the complete opposite. The hightech ones are more like spaceships to me then airships. Classic airships have the duel purpose of being operable in the air and sea. Has a nice charm to it.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 29, 2011)

Balamb and Galbadia Gardens are the best airships.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Whale is the best airship. It's a fucking giant whale that flies into outer space.


----------



## The810kid (Sep 29, 2011)

Highwind theme> any other airship theme


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Big Whale theme > any other airship theme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

Not a airship...that is a spaceship CMX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 29, 2011)

Airship Themes...that's a tough one. They're all really great.

I will give special mention to FFVIII though.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Big Whale is the best airship. It's a fucking giant whale that flies into outer space.


yes


CrazyMoronX said:


> Big Whale theme > any other airship theme.


yes


VastoLorDae said:


> Not a airship...that is a spaceship CMX.



And yes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 29, 2011)

Everyone knows the best airship theme is Falcon from FF VI. No Comparison.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows the best airship theme is Falcon from FF VI. No Comparison.



I liked the Ragnarok, the Lunar Whale, the Falcon, and the Invincible


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Don't care if people think its a spaceship or airship, the ragnarok was the best one.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

the Galbana had something in its design

But I like Ivlalice in general.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not a airship...that is a spaceship CMX.


Splitting hairs. 

Technically it is both. It traversed through the world as an airship on FFIV earth. It also can travel to the moon. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows the best airship theme is Falcon from FF VI. No Comparison.



I want to agree, but...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks for the rep vasto but you know I'm right.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

Mura said:


> Thanks for the rep vasto but you know I'm right.



He reps people to shut up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

One time, he neggeded me.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One time, he neggeded me.





Vasto...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Vasto...





Fixed it for you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> He reps people to shut up



Bribes won't work on me I'm afraid.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fixed it for you.





Mura said:


> Bribes won't work on me I'm afraid.





Dae's still a bro tho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah no doubt, dae is till a good dude even when we disagree.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

W...wh...what about me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura is bad people.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> W...wh...what about me?



I would never forget about you esura. As a fellow XIII fan among other things, you mah boy.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Esura is bad people.




We ain't cool no mo. 


Mura said:


> I would never forget about you esura. As a fellow XIII fan among other things, you mah boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Glow Kitten.

Friends? :33


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

I like you Esura, but your trolling is confuzzling


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Glow Kitten.
> 
> Friends? :33






Nois said:


> I like you Esura, but your trolling is confuzzling



What trolling? I rarely troll on this forum.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

The 4 bromigos


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know what that is, it is yet another victim to the evil Bluecoat Filtering here at Sprint.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't know what that is, it is yet another victim to the evil Bluecoat Filtering here at Sprint.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

Please tell me I'm the monkey riding on the back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 29, 2011)

Like your glow cat better than your ultros massacre?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

For the time being. I just needed a change.

But I fully expect to go back to Juggernaultros sooner or later.


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> For the time being. I just needed a change.
> 
> But I fully expect to go back to *Juggernaultros* sooner or later.



Reminds me of my first custom set for you CMX

Oh the nostalgia

You're clearly the one in the hemet. Dae's the monkey


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 29, 2011)

I can cut holes in the helmet, paint it crimson, and pretend to be the Juggernaut!


----------



## Nois (Sep 29, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can cut holes in the helmet, paint it crimson, and pretend to be the Juggernaut!



How you read my mind

05ers


----------



## Kuja (Sep 29, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ashe's tits I approve.
> 
> Balthier's ship I do not. Does not give me that real airship feel.
> 
> ...



I wasn't talking about Balthiers real "ship"


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

What is this circlejerk that I have walked into?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 29, 2011)

the circle jerking ends here, for i bring prompto who >>>>>>>> all of your tits.


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> the circle jerking ends here, for i bring prompto who >>>>>>>> all of your tits.



Why don't you join in our circle? 

You are invited.


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

There is a monkey and a glowing kitten in this circlejerk. Weird shit. 

AND I'VE TOLD YOU GOOB GLADIOLUS > PROMPTOOOOOOOOOOOOO



LOOK AT DAT BOWSS SWAGGA.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why don't you join in our circle?
> 
> You are invited.



well in that case ... .



The World said:


> AND I'VE TOLD YOU GOOB GLADIOLUS > PROMPTOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK AT DAT BOWSS SWAGGA.



OMG WHAT ARE YOU SAYING. WUT. GLADIOLUS IS COOL BUT PROMPTO >>>>>>>>> HIM .


----------



## The World (Sep 29, 2011)

Prompto in Latin does mean "to dispense"..........maybe he dispenses something else other than "justice."  ...........................









































*Spoiler*: __ 



Like cum on your ta-tas


----------



## Esura (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Prompto in Latin does mean "to dispense"..........maybe he dispenses something else other than "justice."  ...........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i've experienced it .





oh god, look at dem abs on that tappable slender bod. HIS 8-PACK, HNNNNG.








huminahuminahuminahuminahuminahuminahuminahumina <3.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 29, 2011)

Why I miss quality post time!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One time, he neggeded me.



No I did not.


Did I?


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Whats a neggeded?


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a neggeded?



It's a thing Vasto does


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Vasto gets neggeded?





I'mma get neggeded too.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Vasto gets neggeded?





He's the one neggededing people


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

*Here's A Glimpse Of Ifrit In FFXIV*



> Patch 1.19 was recently announced to roll out on October 4, about five days later than originally planned. Mostly due to debugging and polishing to avoid "unnecessary player inconvenience."
> 
> "The main reason for the delay is the balancing and debugging needed to ensure the stability of both all-new content and the overhauls being made to battle algorithms," explained Producer Naoki Yoshida.
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Isn't FFXIV the MMORPG? 

Not interested.


----------



## Disaresta (Sep 30, 2011)

Why are they still doing anything with FFXIV?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 30, 2011)

they're still trying to pretend it wasn't a failure


----------



## Esura (Sep 30, 2011)

Square wants to have two current gen MMOs up and running as a stable cash flow, which is why we have DQX and them trying to salvage the remains of FFXIV. This is actually what Square has stated.

I guess FFXI isn't that significant to them anymore. I love how developers love decrying the PC for its piracy but every developer and their mamas want to make an MMO. You would of thought this MMO fad would have died out years ago but noooo.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

FF14 is free to play though.

That was a cool Ifrit.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

The World said:


> FF14 is free to play though.
> 
> That was a cool Ifrit.



The only thing that makes me consider playing it for a while


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Is it free to buy because that shit is lame.


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

That wasn't funny or clever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I know, but I like the face anyway.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

You guys are ghey:ho


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

but you're the leader of the buttbuddybrigade.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

The World said:


> but you're the leader of the buttbuddybrigade.



And how would you know that?:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I just ate chicken covered in this disgusting sauce made out of tomatoes, paprika, red pepper flakes, brown sugar, and I don't even know what else in it. 


I'm going to vomit.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

sounds hella tasty tbh:ho

I like tasty, spicy shit that potentially induces uncanny bowel movements


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Add a glowing kitten to the mix. It should still taste like chicken.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

All proteins taste like chicken... more or less





oh and:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Steak doesn't taste like chicken. Steak's a protein.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Steak doesn't taste like chicken. Steak's a protein.


Ever tried raw steak bro?

:ho


----------



## Awesome (Sep 30, 2011)

C-c-c-c-c-combo breaker.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just ate chicken covered in this disgusting sauce made out of tomatoes, paprika, red pepper flakes, brown sugar, and I don't even know what else in it.
> 
> 
> I'm going to vomit.





Favorite final boss theme?
Favorite final boss theme.

Kuja, Kefka are tied 

BUT KUJA IS BETTER


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ever tried raw steak bro?
> 
> :ho


What the hell...  

There are no words. 


Natsume Shiki said:


> Favorite final boss theme?
> Favorite final boss theme.
> 
> Kuja, Kefka are tied
> ...


Kefka's theme #1 Boss Theme.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What the hell...
> 
> There are no words.
> 
> Kefka's theme #1 Boss Theme.



Kuja is a close second tho



:ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Kuja is a close second tho
> 
> 
> 
> :ho



 Atleast you appreciate his talent


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Atleast you appreciate his talent



VI is my fav in general
IX is a close second


:ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> VI is my fav in general
> IX is a close second
> 
> 
> :ho



That's the opposite for me, are you my clone?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Kuja is a close second tho
> 
> 
> 
> :ho


I think Sephiroth's theme is a close second.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> That's the opposite for me, are you my clone?


If I were your clone, I'd be the same, wouldn't I?


CrazyMoronX said:


> I think Sephiroth's theme is a close second.



Everyone has his own nostalgia

:ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> If I were your clone, I'd be the same, wouldn't I?
> 
> 
> Everyone has his own nostalgia
> ...



 True 

But do you have the courage enough to love Kuja?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not nostalgia, it's scientific fact. That song is so boss.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> True
> 
> But do you have the courage enough to love Kuja?





CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not nostalgia, it's scientific fact. That song is so boss.


honest to FF gods it bores me


:ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> honest to FF gods it bores me
> 
> 
> :ho



[YOUTUBE]hnmoS596vXg[/YOUTUBE]

If only Kuja was real and a woman


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> honest to FF gods it bores me
> 
> 
> :ho



To each their own, I guess. 

Here's something that cannot possibly bore you:

[YOUTUBE]DnXYVlPgX_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To each their own, I guess.
> 
> Here's something that cannot possibly bore you:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DnXYVlPgX_o[/YOUTUBE]





:ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> To each their own, I guess.
> 
> Here's something that cannot possibly bore you:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]DnXYVlPgX_o[/YOUTUBE]



As much as I liked Ultros in FFVI, he doesn't top Kuja


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> As much as I liked Ultros in FFVI, he doesn't top Kuja



I'm sure he does "TOP" him :ho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm sure he does "TOP" him :ho



 Noone tops Kuja


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Noone tops Kuja



Kuja deffo likes BDSM

And Ultros... well you know Ultros likes his bitches strangled:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Ultros strangles Kuja with tentacle rape.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Kuja deffo likes BDSM
> 
> And Ultros... well you know Ultros likes his bitches strangled:ho


He's weak to fire 


CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros strangles Kuja with tentacle rape.



You wish 

Dat Flare Star


----------



## Velocity (Sep 30, 2011)

Dat disturbing line of conversation.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> He's weak to fire
> 
> 
> You wish
> ...



What of it?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> What of it?



Kuja can make yummy octopus soup


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I'd draw Ultros violating Kuja's manliness with his tentacles, but Kuja has no manliness.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Kuja can make yummy octopus soup





Oh and Lyra, you like our convos


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd draw Ultros violating Kuja's manliness with his tentacles, but Kuja has no manliness.



Of course not, Kuja was meant to be a girl after all 

Which is one of the main reasons I obsess over him 

Ultros cannot violate Kuja anyways


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Ultros can violate whatever he can

Also, Kuja was meant to be a girl?

That would be stuff of peicness


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess I'm gonna have to draw it.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ultros can violate whatever he can
> 
> Also, Kuja was meant to be a girl?
> 
> That would be stuff of peicness



They mentioned that the only reason he wasn't a girl was because of the lesbian relationship towards Garnet 

Can Ultros violate Kefka?


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Sep 30, 2011)

I kinda ship Kuja x Garnet .


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I kinda ship Kuja x Garnet .


It isn't that bad but I'd rather see Kuja as a gay rather than straight


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

How about seeing Kuja as a female instead?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> How about seeing Kuja as a female instead?



I have tried that with multiple fanart it's just not the same


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Can Ultros violate Kefka?



Bitch please


Kinda weird, considering this


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I have tried that with multiple fanart it's just not the same



Trust me bro, you haven't been looking for the really good fanart if that's the case 

Because I have saved some fanart that really has a good representation of a female Kuja


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Bitch please
> 
> 
> Kinda weird, considering this





Spartan1337 said:


> Trust me bro, you haven't been looking for the really good fanart if that's the case
> 
> Because I have saved some fanart that really has a good representation of a female Kuja



Thousands of loli/shota Kuja doesn't count 

I've shifted through thousands of that shit 

Post


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh kuja, you were meant to be female.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


>



Where's your god now?






:ho


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Thousands of loli/shota Kuja doesn't count
> 
> I've shifted through thousands of that shit
> 
> Post



eww... Loli/Shota. I'm no Zaxxon.  

I'll give you a sample of what I'm talking about 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Oh kuja, you were meant to be female.


 Stop that 


Nois said:


> Where's your god now?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



UltrosxChaos?


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> UltrosxChaos?



This has to be approved by CMX overseer


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> eww... Loli/Shota. I'm no Zaxxon.
> 
> I'll give you a sample of what I'm talking about
> 
> ...


That isn't a good picture, doesn't even show his sexiness 


Nois said:


> This has to be approved by CMX overseer



Ultros can't rape Chaos


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Geez, can't you guys take a joke.


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Geez, can't you guys take a joke.



Kuja isn't supposed to be a loli 

I knew it was a joke...or did I?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> That isn't a good picture, doesn't even show his sexiness



You're way too picky dude


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> You're way too picky dude



Only top grade bro 

Show the best picture and maybe I'll consider it


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Ultros can't rape Chaos



You've not been up this FC long have you?


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> You've not been up this FC long have you?



Well of course not I joined in August 

I wanna know what you do in your spare time


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Well of course not I joined in August
> 
> I wanna know what you do in your spare time



I'm the Second in Command of the Ultros Knights

< just came up with the name
< it is a thing tho


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm the Second in Command of the Ultros Knights
> 
> < just came up with the name
> < it is a thing tho



< Kuja leader

I'm the numero uno of the gang


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Well, you'll probably have to take sides pretty soon

There's Gilgamesh vs Ultros beef up here


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Started a new file on XIII 'cause I was bored. Sazh is a funny dude.

"He's a soldier right? Can't you like pull some strings or something?"


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, you'll probably have to take sides pretty soon
> 
> There's Gilgamesh vs Ultros beef up here



Gilgamesh seems pretty fodder to me


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Gilgamesh seems pretty fodder to me



hehehehehhe:ho

< goes to PM your post to Vasto


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

Ultros is better than Gilgamesh


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Ultros is better than Gilgamesh



More, say it more


----------



## Kuja (Sep 30, 2011)

It's a trap 

I'd rather not say it more, since Kuja > them


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> It's a trap
> 
> I'd rather not say it more, since Kuja > them


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Ultros is better than Gilgamesh



Started good.



Natsume Shiki said:


> It's a trap
> 
> I'd rather not say it more, since Kuja > them



Ended bad. 

Ultros is gonna rape you now.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Started good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shall we break his neck?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 30, 2011)

everyone knows moogles pwn everything


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

I looooooove moogles


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> I looooooove moogles kupo


fixed


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> fixed



Seriously kupo


And for some reason, VI and Ivalice moogles are the best kupo-poo~


----------



## Hugo Hill (Sep 30, 2011)

Stiltzkin from ff ix is my favourite. he's just so badass.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Stiltzkin from ff ix is my favourite. he's just so badass.



got a point there

He's like, a moogle version of VI's Locke


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Shall we break his neck?



Yeah! 

Kill! Kill! Kill! gun


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2011)

Stiltzkin could have pwned Necron.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> Only top grade bro
> 
> Show the best picture and maybe I'll consider it



I would but the best pictures I have is definitely NSFW...

Okay...

Just google Rule 63 Kuja

Click on the first search result.

Then... Just look around for the best pic you can find of gender bent Kuja


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Sep 30, 2011)

Even while being a man Kuja was the hottest girl in FF.

Giving him tits just seals the deal.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Even while being a man Kuja was the hottest girl in FF.
> 
> Giving him tits just seals the deal.



Would you take him with the penis on?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Even while being a man Kuja was* the hottest girl in FF.*
> 
> Giving him tits just seals the deal.



Nah. That's title's for Tifa.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Spartan1337 said:


> Nah. That's title's for Tifa.



Tifa's tits are too big


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Tifa's tits are too big



Their never too big.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Their never too big.



you 15 bro?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Not even close.


*Spoiler*: __ 



24


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We're the same age

Well then, I guess it's preference. I'm all for no tits up to moderate Dcups.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Sep 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> We're the same age
> 
> Well then, I guess it's preference. I'm all for no tits up to moderate Dcups.



I think we figured out we're the same age a while back in this thread.

My thing is big tits so I can never have them too big.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> I think we figured out we're the same age a while back in this thread.
> 
> My thing is big tits so I can never have them too big.



We might have, and probably did, but my short term memory is a bitch really

I like moderation


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

I too am 24. 

TAKE MY HAND GUYS! ADVENTURE! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOSH!

LET'S GO AND FUCK ALL THE HOT FF CHICKS! AROUND THE WOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRLDDDDDDDDDD! 































I mean hot cosplay FF chicks. 







































































In my mind.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

The world just made me listen to Daft Punk


----------



## The World (Sep 30, 2011)

Daft Punk fuck yes! 


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swcDeoZR0E8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

OMFG that remix


----------



## BVB (Sep 30, 2011)

CMX finally has gotten rid of that ms paint set.


----------



## Nois (Sep 30, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> CMX finally has gotten rid of that ms paint set.



the kettle calling the pot black


----------



## Gnome (Sep 30, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> CMX finally has gotten rid of that ms paint set.



His current one sucks, kittens suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 1, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 1, 2011)

.


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

NOCTISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSZ > PROMPTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

I LIVE TO MAKE U SAD GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOB

*LICKS YOUR DELICIOUS TEARS*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 1, 2011)

OHMAFUCKINGAWD WHY DO YOU DO THIS TO ME? 







I don't see Noctis having an 8-pack so pfft .


----------



## The World (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm sorry but Prompto uses guns. You don't need an 8 pack to use guns. 

Only upper arm strength.

THEREFORE HE HAS NO 8 PACK

ONLY A 1 AND A HALF PACK.

TRU FAX

I HAVE SPOKEN!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 1, 2011)

ACTUALLY HE DOES HAVE AN 8-PACK, I WAS NOT MAKING THINGS UP. LOOK AT THE PROOF BELOW .





BrightlyGoob said:


> oh god, look at dem abs on that tappable slender bod. HIS 8-PACK, HNNNNG.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm sorry but Prompto uses guns. You don't need an 8 pack to use guns.
> 
> Only upper arm strength.
> 
> ...


I assure you that the thing you need most for using firearms would be a strong back


----------



## Helix (Oct 1, 2011)

Playing FFX again.

Already have Yuna and Rikku in faux-HD. 



Gonna try a Penance-run, since I never played the version with the Dark Aeons and shit.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

He torrenteded it.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

< has an original X and an original XII

And that XII was not a waste of money. My escape from college horror forso many hourspek


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> < has an original X and an original XII
> 
> And that XII was not a waste of money. My escape from college horror forso many hourspek



I have the original X, GH X, and the fucking collector edition of XII with that bonus disc.

And XII was a waste of money for me. Its practically in pristine condition because I stopped playing it as much as other PS2 games. I should resale it for a high price on Ebay and use it towards a preorder towards a better FF game, FFXIII-2.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 1, 2011)

I got the collector's edition of XII too.

Maybe I should think about selling that bitch too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> I got the collector's edition of XII too.
> 
> Maybe I should think about selling that bitch too.


Might as well, FFXII Greatest Hits is cheap as shit and with the way the collector prices going you can sell that shit off, buy a brand new copy of FFXII and buy a full priced PS3 game with some chump change to spare.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

I need to get more PS2 games


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

All big name JRPG games on PS2 are cheap as hell, including the PS2 Personas.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Ps2's are also cheap as shit.
You can buy a full priced PS3, buy a ps2 with the chump change, mod the ps2 and be on your way.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

I still need to experience like 98% of PS2 games


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

I was a broke ass teenager during much of the PS2 gen so I did miss alot.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm broke now, and the money I have I need to put on some other shit


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> I still need to experience like 98% of PS2 games



As do I.
I just don't have the attention span to finish modding and PS2 emulation doesn't work well with my laptop .


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

ensoriki said:


> As do I.
> I just don't have the attention span to finish modding and *PS2 emulation* doesn't work well with my laptop .



My fucking nemesis

The only thing I wish was different is my PS2 not being a phat one, but the slim, so I could get a swap magic disk and play whatever


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Well, fuck PS2, this is 2011. After I get the two Digital Devil Saga games I'm done with PS2 and putting that shit to pasture.

I'm going to work my DS, PSP, and PS3 like they never got worked before.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

Send it to me


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well, fuck PS2, this is 2011. After I get the two Digital Devil Saga games I'm done with PS2 and putting that shit to pasture.
> 
> I'm going to work my DS, PSP, and PS3 like they never got worked before.



DS is easy, r4's are like 20 bucks.
PSP, I herd is easy but im lazy.
PS3...is too much trouble. 

And now I gotta save up for a fucking Vita and 3DS .


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

I need to get a DSLite

It's like 45 bucks now


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Only buy it if your getting an R4.

Unfortunately I broke my DS...
My saves are backed up though .
So I can buy a new one later without losing anything.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm ONLY getting an R4. wouldn't even consider getting a DS otherwise

And I'm tempted by the PSP reedit


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> *I'm ONLY getting an R4. wouldn't even consider getting a DS otherwise*
> 
> And I'm tempted by the PSP reedit



Eh, I actually buy all the DS games I want unless its a game I don't know if its good or not or not worthy to buy.

Although fuck R4, get Acekard 2i.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Eh, I actually buy all the DS games I want unless its a game I don't know if its good or not or not worthy to buy.
> 
> Although fuck R4, get Acekard 2i.



Where I live, a DS game is 2/3 of the DS price...


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> Where I live, a DS game is* 2/3 of the DS price*...



Oh, then ROM away.


----------



## Nois (Oct 1, 2011)

Srsly, you can get a perfectly fine DSLite for 200pln and Pokemon Platinum is like 150pln...


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm ONLY getting an R4. wouldn't even consider getting a DS otherwise


.



Esura said:


> Oh, then ROM away.



The cost of shit in Canada is high, and gets higher after taxes .
When companies start switching to distribution models that don't rape my bank account in half I won't have an issue.
Or they can localize the shit I actually want to play >.>.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Started good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather Kuja rape Ultros if he has a hole down there 


Nois said:


> Shall we break his neck?









No


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 1, 2011)

Chrono Trigger coming to PSN soon .


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 2, 2011)

Best Pairing in FF


----------



## Missing_Nin (Oct 2, 2011)

no lulu's veiny boob in the title?  dissappointed.


----------



## Nois (Oct 2, 2011)

< still hasn't seen the remake stuff


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 2, 2011)

This Dissidia video made me giggle a little:


----------



## Esura (Oct 2, 2011)

Missing_Nin said:


> no *lulu's* *veiny boob* in the title?  dissappointed.



The fuck are you talking about?


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 2, 2011)

veiny boobs?
This thread sometimes..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Them veiny boobs are kind of a turn off.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what your talking about?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2011)

There's nothing wrong with Lulu's boobs 

I would gladly erase X-2 for a shot at them  if she were real that is ._.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Can someone explain to me what your talking about?



If you look at enough boobs on the Internet you'll eventually see it. A big, bulbous, oftentimes fake breast with this blue veins crisscrossing the skin. Sometimes it's just one or two bulging veins. Sometimes it's several.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Veiny boobs.  It's no laughing matter.


----------



## Suigetsu (Oct 3, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Best Pairing in FF



fck ifrit, but sheeva. Oh sheeva!!!!


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> If you look at enough boobs on the Internet you'll eventually see it. A big, bulbous, oftentimes fake breast with this blue veins crisscrossing the skin. Sometimes it's just one or two bulging veins. Sometimes it's several.



WTF does that have to do with Lulu having veiny boobs? She has no veins showing on her boobs...I should know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

I have no idea, I don't pay attention to that skank whore that much I was just informing you guys of what a veiny boob is.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I know what a veiny boob is, from experience actually. However Lulu does not have veiny boobs dammit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Couldn't say.

I've never had a veiny boob girlfriend myself. My girls all have normal boobs. Of course I also haven't had a girl in two years, but that's beside the point.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

veiny boobs is a laughable matter. frankly, i'm glad to have normal non-veiny boobs .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> veiny boobs is a laughable matter. frankly, i'm glad to have normal non-veiny boobs .



Brightly, this does make me curious on what your breast size is.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 3, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Best Pairing in FF



So Ifrit destroys Sheeva to the point where she can hardly walk anymore?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> veiny boobs is a laughable matter. frankly, i'm glad to have normal non-veiny boobs .



Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> veiny boobs is a laughable matter. frankly, i'm glad to have normal non-veiny boobs .





Mura said:


> Brightly, this does make me curious on what your breast size is.



I _knew_ this topic would of came up eventually in this thread. 


I would like to know myself actually.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

This thread has now turned into a "Goob's tits" thread. 


I approve.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

oh dear god. what have I done.





*Spoiler*: __ 



.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Shut up and strip!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh dear god. what have I done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sometimes a guys just gotta know.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh dear god. what have I done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You opened the Pandora's Box.

For some reason I think you are small breasted. Small breasts are cute. Big breasts cute too though. pek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

most asians have small boobs . I think the only time I've posted my actual bra size on NF was like, in a convo with other girls or something lmao. 





but if it answers your question in a non-pervy, just-curious way gtfo CMX I wear //snip//.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Waiting for pics.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

I got summoned by the Goob tits 

I will now join the anticipation


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

pek

something? Got ya. That's cute. 

People on this department aren't really perverted like...you know...CMX though.  No pics necessary.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

shut up //sizecensored// .







no pics because of CMX <3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

I can be satisfied with that. 

CMX on the other hand.......


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it though. Its cute. 

I don't want you to post pics, you are the Goob. You too cool for dat.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I use to work at a female clothing store and the women made jokes like that so I got ya. It was very uncomfortable working there btw.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

That was more directed at CMX but sure . 






I know, I'm a goddess /triplesuave.






*edit*: omg what's going on with this editing shenanigan. lmao at least you weren't fitting bras. 



were you?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Ok, now on other news....Yuna is so hot and she makes my cornrows twitch.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

btw get rid of my quote on  post so Vasto can't see .


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I got rid of it for ya.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *edit*: omg what's going on with this editing shenanigan. lmao at least you weren't fitting bras.
> 
> 
> 
> were you?



No, I stocked the clothes and rang up people. Its just the conversations with the ladies were on some Sex in the City-to the extreme level shit and it...scared me. There is just certain things guys shouldn't hear and...that shit they talked about I didn't need to hear. I know too much now...

Its not the dream job many perverted guys would think it is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

. that's what it's like being around girls. nightmares, aren't they? i don't even like to hear half the stuff either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, I stocked the clothes and rang up people. Its just the conversations with the ladies were on some Sex in the City-to the extreme level shit and it...scared me. There is just certain things guys shouldn't hear and...that shit they talked about I didn't need to hear. I know too much now...
> 
> Its not the dream job many perverted guys would think it is.



Don't worry, I've been in those positions before. There are things men shouldn't know.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Actually, the girls I'm cool with are pretty cool. Annoying but completely bearable compared to talking to a woman about how her bra chaffed her saggy tities and asking whats the proper treatment for that shit. Or how to get rid of the smell from between their legs.... *vomit*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> shut up //sizecensored// .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're talking to me about stuff. Why?

I'd rather see your titties.



BrightlyGoob said:


> That was more directed at CMX but sure .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you're talking to me about other stuff. Why? I'd much rather see your titties.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

CMX! Have you been a creep and scared miss BrightlyGoob? no jello for you today, young man!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

My bad. 

I still need to see them.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Theres porn for that problem.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

quit talking about me you douches . 




also esura, vvvvv before Vasto sees it /doublevilla.



BrightlyGoob said:


> awesome.
> 
> 
> get rid of quote on this one too if it's not too much. I just love taunting him .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Theres porn for that problem.


Porn isn't the same thing. It's not real.


BrightlyGoob said:


> quit talking about me you douches .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Show me them.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> quit talking about me you douches .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> calling me a douche when I try to be a nice guy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Typical woman.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Were you referring to me as a douche?


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Typical woman.



Them women are crazeeeeeh, I tellz ya

And what's more. Now she's angry at us that we wanted to compliment her on her boobs, and went as far as to call us douches


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I already complimented her.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Them women are crazeeeeeh, I tellz ya
> 
> And what's more. Now she's angry at us that we wanted to compliment her on her boobs, and went as far as to call us douches



It doesn't affect me at all. I get called a douche by all the finest womens.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It doesn't affect me at all. I get called a douche by all the finest womens.



you did something real bad in the past life man


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

stop talking about me .






















*Spoiler*: __ 



i'm sowwy


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> stop talking about me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't be mad at men discussing your boobs, we're all nice guys here


Except maybe for Vasto, he likes men in red cloths and armyknifes


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

. 








so like esura, how many prompto x noctis doujins be out thurr ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> you did something real bad in the past life man


Who said anything about a past life? I'm a terrible person in this one. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> stop talking about me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Clicked on spoiler. 


No titties.


Disappoint.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who said anything about a past life? I'm a terrible person in this one.
> 
> 
> Clicked on spoiler.
> ...



No you're not


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

My zombie kittens are working, I see.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My zombie kittens are working, I see.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None so far that I've seen.

Only for you would I bother looking for yaoi.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

awh damn . well, they'll come once the game comes out [8392174174913 years]. 







cutest cat ever? the one to the far right in the background <3.


----------



## Nois (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> awh damn . well, they'll come once the game comes out [8392174174913 years].
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Cutest cat ever is my Radioactive Zombie Kitten.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 3, 2011)

Be jelly


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

nothing beats the cuteness in this video:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Soft.
Penguins are cuter.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 3, 2011)

Kittens > Penguins.


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Kittens > Penguins.



If your a down-syndrome retard suffering from every STD known to man and a couple we don't know.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 3, 2011)

kittens or get the fuck out 

Thread name should be changed to The Final Fantasy Thread of Kittens


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> kittens or get the fuck out
> 
> Thread name should be changed to The Final Fantasy Thread of Kittens Pussies


of Pussies...of Pussies...


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> of Pussies...of Pussies...



But we aren't pussies 


*Spoiler*: __ 



We just like them a lot


----------



## ensoriki (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you are not?
I've seen a fair amount of XII lovers here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

I just put my XII up for sale today.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> I just put my XII up for sale today.


For how much?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> For how much?



Well...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I remember what you told me, that a collectors edition could get me a ps3 game and another XII if I wanted to so I put it on ebay to buy it now for $80.00. You think thats too much?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

Y'know what we need? A Final Fantasy game where you play as a Tonberry. Every random battle would be the same - you have a one-hit kill physical attack and unlimited health but, in order to actually kill any enemies, you have to move on a five by five grid, one square per turn, to approach the enemy and stab them with your knife.

Wouldn't that be exciting?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



No, thats cool. You are bound to get someone to buy it. Just be patient.


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

seriously.. nothing beats kittens in cuteness.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

nothing except prompto.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 3, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> seriously.. nothing beats kittens in cuteness.


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

guys don't want to be cute.

they want to be handsome, awesome, strong.

never use the word cute with a guy.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

The only cat I like is in my Chinese food.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

prompto is cute in a hot way.






deidara's attractiveness is 100000000000000x prompto's .


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> guys don't want to be cute.
> 
> they want to be handsome, awesome, strong.
> 
> never use the word cute with a guy.



Guy being called cute is like being friend zoned, not cool.

I cant explain how much it pisses me off when I hit on a girl at work and they be like, "Aww you have the cutest face." in such a tone like they are talking to some fucking kid. Goddamn, need my facial hair to grow faster...


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

<-- Had a beard a full beard at 13

<-- Has a deep ass voice

Beard was something I could have been without. I love the voice though. Testosterone, fuck yea.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

awhhh, esura, you're so cute.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> <-- Had a beard a full beard at 13
> 
> <-- Has a deep ass voice
> 
> Beard was something I could have been without. I love the voice though. Testosterone, fuck yea.


I didn't start growing any facial hair til I hit 20. My voice...isn't deep unless I'm angry about something. Its like all my hair growth went to my head and the....lower parts of my body. 





BrightlyGoob said:


> awhhh, esura, you're so cute.










Eh, maybe I should milk this cute status while I can...sigh....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

laik oh my gawd, you have one of _those_ voices! you're so adorable >//////< !!








hottest deep voice goes to Deidara. hottest light voice goes to Lee Hong Ki // Prompto. hottest everything goes to Deidara. second hottest everything goes to Prompto.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> *I didn't start growing any facial hair til I hit 20*. My voice...isn't deep unless I'm angry about something. Its like all my hair growth went to my head and the....lower parts of my body.



Damn dude, late bloomer.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> laik oh my gawd, you have one of _those_ voices! you're so adorable >//////< !!
> 
> hottest deep voice goes to Deidara. hottest light voice goes to Lee Hong Ki // Prompto. hottest everything goes to Deidara. second hottest everything goes to Prompto.



I imagined when I was younger that when I hit 21 (current age) that I would have a voice similar to James Earl Jones. Every other male in my family has deep ass voices...I want one too....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn, I got facial hair when I was 15. I hate it though, gotta shave so much.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Damn dude, late bloomer.



Yeah I know. My friend made a joke about that in high school. I'm two years older than him and everyone else think he was older than me because of his fucking Amish-like beard.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

The fuck was that?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck was that?



Couldn't understand it either.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

It sounds like whoever speaking saying "Deal with it"

That voice sounds like Beavis and Butthead or that one dude who went with Luanne in King of the Hill, Buckly or whatever his name was.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

My voice is really non-understandable? 

And Esura is right.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Record your voice Esura, I wants to make fun of it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have a PC mic.

I do have a PSN headset if someone wants to hear my softass voice online.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

My PSN isn't working atm in this damn dorm room, else I would.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know if PSN mics work on PC. 

Eh, I think I sound soft. Some people say my voice doesn't match my overall appearance.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

I wouldn't know, don't have a PSN mic


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

You wouldn't need a mic to hear me though.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Plug your playstation mic into your PC. It works.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

What should I say, I'll record all this sexiness.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Plug your playstation mic into your PC. It works.



Ok, I did. Now what?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

read, lets hear it mofo.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Copying Awesome.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Your voice isn't too bad.


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

awesome your voice is like that of an 50yo man who drinks whiskey and smokes cigarres regularly

:ho


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Your voice isn't too bad.





Chigoobarito said:


> awesome your voice is like that of an 50yo man who drinks whiskey and smokes cigarres regularly
> 
> :ho


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh shit, after I unplugged my mic I cant hear shit through my speakers.

Fuuuuuuk...


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

"deal with it man"


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> awesome your voice is like that of an 50yo man who drinks whiskey and smokes cigarres regularly
> 
> :ho



Most people go with Weed, but cigarettes works too 

Funny thing is I never smoked in my life and I've had this voice since I got my beard


----------



## BVB (Oct 3, 2011)

my "beard" started to grow when I was 16, but I'm not able to grow a fullbeard.. only mustache and goatee.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 3, 2011)

don't feel bad at the lack of facial hair. I think facial hair is gross .


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> don't feel bad at the lack of facial hair. I think facial hair is gross .


pek

Yous a good person.

EDIT: Although I do have facial hair now, just not nearly as much as I wanted. Just some red shit under my chin and red sideburns.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> don't feel bad at the lack of facial hair. I think facial hair is gross .



                   .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura bro...your voice sounds somewhat....familiar...


----------



## Corran (Oct 3, 2011)

Especially gross on a girl.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura bro...your voice sounds somewhat....familiar...



Familiar? What, you think we might know each other outside of NF or something?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Corran said:


> Especially gross on a girl.



goes without saying.



Esura said:


> Familiar. What, you think we might know each other outside of NF or something.



No...you sound somewhat similar to my own over a mic.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No...you sound somewhat similar to my own over a mic.



Woah, we're similar sounding voice buddies.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> goes without saying.
> 
> 
> 
> No...you sound somewhat similar to my own over a mic.



LOL no.

You sound like some 50 year old Texan chain smoker 

Get on the vent, Rage King.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> LOL no.
> 
> You sound like some 50 year old Texan chain smoker
> 
> Get on the vent, Rage King.


Who? Dae Dae?

I want to hear!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Get on the vent, Rage King.



What you using vent for?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

It's a sub group of an MSN group, basically. No one goes on it anymore. Only one other person aside from me is on.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Damn...I Do...Awesome is right.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't lie


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Welp, do anyone play any games online in this ho bitch?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Man I am not talking on there no more.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Welp, do anyone play any games online in this ho bitch?



Not anytime recently....wink wink.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 3, 2011)

Vasto is coming onto Esura.

What does this mean?


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Not anytime recently....wink wink.


Ok........


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

My damn ps3 still does not read disk. Have not got it fixed.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

Buy....a.....new......fuck....ing.....PS3.......


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Buy....a.....new......fuck....ing.....PS3.......



Then you shoot over the money for one.


----------



## Esura (Oct 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Then you shoot over the money for one.



Nope. 

Either fix it or buy a new PS3. Take your bitching elsewhere.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to hear Dae's voice


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Dae probably sounds like Buck Strickland from King of the Hill.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Dae probably sounds like Buck Strickland from King of the Hill.



You watch some crappy T.V.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You watch some crappy T.V.



Do not...DO NOT MAKE FUN OF MY CHILDHOOD!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope.
> 
> Either fix it or buy a new PS3. Take your bitching elsewhere.



Not bitching just telling you how it is.



Esura said:


> Dae probably sounds like Buck Strickland from King of the Hill.



No...no no no.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Awesome already pretty much said it...man sounds bad over the mic.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Girls sound horrible too. 


When I play Black Ops, I'm always hoarded with the, "omg r u a grl?!!?!!!?" but then I tell them i'm a boy who has yet to go through puberty + my mic broke & then they say I sound like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

I have voice changer on too to make my voice different so people will stop harrassing me for being a girl. Yes, I'm quite a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I have voice changer on too to make my voice different so people will stop harrassing me for being a girl. Yes, I'm quite a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .



This is a good thing BG. Now you won't get harrassed with a/s/l or sexual services. The later part being suggested in more offensive ways then sucking something or kissing other stuff.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

But I wanna sexually harass Goob errrday.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

That pic scared me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> That pic scared me.



My face does that to people.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh shit you black? My nigguh. 

But damn bruh get a shave.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Oh shit you black? My nigguh.
> 
> But damn bruh get a shave.



That was an old pic from earlier this year when it was cold.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

You look like Mr. T. With hair.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Wait... did I just miss Dae's faceshot?



Waaaaaaant

also, I realised that when I think of Dae speaking, I hear Gilgamesh circa FFXII


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh man, you're not much different from what I imagined

< somehow knew Dae's black


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

I stated I was Black many times...people truly do not care what I have to say. This is now blatantly apparent to me now.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Mr . T + that guy from the Roots + Gilgamesh voice. 

Yup that's Dae.

Now I need to find my mic and post my voice.

I will sound cool. Like Sabin train suplexin' cool.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I have my face and voice online, as I did some interviews for the local teevo

And Dae, I know you're black from the Mafia FC


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

so where the Rikku at? :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

asfsjdipfsdjipf i missed vasto's face?  let me see.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I missed Final Fantasy XIV.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> .



do you have facial hair?  alright, don't ever let your face get near me & it's all good.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 4, 2011)

The Rikku
Where is it? O:


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *I stated I was Black many times*...people truly do not care what I have to say. This is now blatantly apparent to me now.



Wait...you are? Post your pic bitch.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

He already did, you missed it. 

Don't post it again Dae.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Well excuse me Princess. I was in an argument with a bill collector motherfuckers. 

Post it Dae Dae.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

DON'T DO IT DAE DAE!


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll post mines if you post yours....if I can find it.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

That's what she said........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

What's the big fucking deal about posting your picture? 

I posted several of mine years ago.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Where? If you don't look like Juggs or Ultros...........YOU LIED TO ME!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Member picture thread.
Naughty picture thread.
Dango's profile page (she deleted the post though).

I'm not ashamed of my sexy body.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's the big fucking deal about posting your picture?
> 
> I posted several of mine years ago.



There is shit else to do right now friend. And I'm curious.

I actually have a pic floating around on the net with nappy braids but I can't find it anywhere anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I just don't understand why some people post it and then delete later like they are afraid that someone might see it. Either post it or don't, fuck!

Fuck whoever sees it. What the hell as they going to do?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just don't understand why some people post it and then delete later like they are afraid that someone might see it. Either post it or don't, fuck!
> 
> Fuck whoever sees it. What the hell as they going to do?



Point at you and say "You're Bob, the guy that lives down the road?! No...? Then why're you using Bob's face, you weirdo?!"


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Then you kick their ass.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't like posting my picture on forums because years ago, when I was like 14, I posted a picture of myself & this guy printed it out & showed all of his friends making a video dedicated to his "friend on a forum" .







though I've posted a few of myself in the lounge a while ago.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I never had any problems with it. I'm reluctant to post my pics online, but for some reason, there are groups where I trust people more than others.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

yeah I just don't like posting it because of judgmental people / douches. with friends though, i'll post it but in things like the member picture thread, i probably won't.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't like posting my picture on forums because years ago, when I was like 14, I posted a picture of myself & this guy printed it out & showed all of his friends making a video dedicated to his "friend on a forum" .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like something a Canadian would do. A fat Canadian.


If someone wants to print out my picture and post a video online where they wrap the printout around their cock and jerk off onto another print out of my face I couldn't care less.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm noone important to spaz over someone saving my pic to their hdd and possibly slicking/fapping to it before they go to bed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm noone important to spaz over someone saving my pic to their hdd and possibly slicking/fapping to it before they go to bed.



I'm fapping already just thinking about your pictures.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm fapping already just thinking about your pictures.



Haven't you seen the one I already posted?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

No, no I haven't.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

post it nois, i'll post mine .


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn, I can't find it.

Oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> post it nois, i'll post mine .


Well, here's a silly one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Bluecoat filtering.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

There you bluecoat slave


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

here's an old one, original picture is somewhere in the cluster of my files. I don't usually wear hats or put my hair like that but I think I was going to some cute hello kitty convention .


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Why do it look like you have the exact same shit Shizuo has on Nois? 

EDIT: The World beat me to it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, here's a silly one


*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* 


BrightlyGoob said:


> here's an old one, original picture is somewhere in the cluster of my files. I don't usually wear hats or put my hair like that but I think I was going to some cute hello kitty convention .



*fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap* *fap*


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> here's an old one, original picture is somewhere in the cluster of my files. I don't usually wear hats or put my hair like that but I think I was going to some cute hello kitty convention .



You look like this girl I went to school with before....


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, here's a silly one



Now just dye your hair blonde and call yourself Shizuo.........................or Snow.  *snicker*



BrightlyGoob said:


> here's an old one, original picture is somewhere in the cluster of my files. I don't usually wear hats or put my hair like that but I think I was going to some cute hello kitty convention .




Is that a really old pic? 'Cause you look like a stereotypical asian pedobait. Not that that is a bad thing. 

Also your asian? My nigguh. 

I'm black and asian, or BLASIAN. I don't look like Tyger Woods tho.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> here's an old one, original picture is somewhere in the cluster of my files. I don't usually wear hats or put my hair like that but I think I was going to some cute hello kitty convention .


Goobie, you a pretty girl
Haha thanks I am a teacher


The World said:


> Now just dye your hair blonde and call yourself Shizuo.........................or Snow.  *snicker*


Waistcoats/shirts are my love


Esura said:


> Why do it look like you have the exact same shit Shizuo has on Nois?
> 
> EDIT: The World beat me to it.



I wear stuff like that on everyday basis


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> Now just dye your hair blonde and call yourself Shizuo.........................or Snow.  *snicker*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I need to really find that crappy pic I took with my cellphone now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

oh cmx r u having fun /lalala.





Esura said:


> You look like this girl I went to school with before..../hmm



Do I? lol maybe we're long lost classmates. 



The World said:


> Is that a really old pic? 'Cause you look like a stereotypical asian pedobait. Not that that is a bad thing.
> 
> Also your asian? My nigguh.
> 
> I'm black and asian, or BLASIAN. I don't look like Tyger Woods tho.


under my standards it's old, but really it was from a month ago . omg pedobait. oh dear god. i think cute asian girls / boys are adorable though, they are brightlygoobbait.

that's tough . 



Nois said:


> Goobie, you a pretty girl
> 
> Waistcoats/shirts are my love
> 
> ...



thank youu ~ I'm not very flattered by my appearance since most of the time I see myself as a slob in pajamas on a couch + ps3 + headset + chips . 

I love scoopnecks / off the shoulder shirts, though I don't wear them too often because I get self-conscious & people always see me in sweaters & jeans so yah i just wear that constantly. 

you look like one of those guys that would generically go to a poetry cafe thingy . that's not a bad thing.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Do I? lol maybe we're long lost classmates.




Yeaaah....*checks senior yearbook*

Ok nope. Still look familar though. Btw, you are cute if you don't mind me stating.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> thank youu ~ I'm not very flattered by my appearance since most of the time I see myself as a slob in pajamas on a couch + ps3 + headset + chips .
> 
> I love scoopnecks / off the shoulder shirts, though I don't wear them too often because I get self-conscious & people always see me in sweaters & jeans so yah i just wear that constantly.
> 
> you look like one of those guys that would generically go to a poetry cafe thingy . that's not a bad thing.



In fact, you've described a "type" I can totally dig

If you're a little person on top of that then you're epic, no joke

I have this friend, who can spend the entire day in pajamas. and I spend the day in my shorts and a tee, covered in a blanket, playing something or being an idiot on NF


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I normally play games in my robe, its sooo soft and snugly.

Since I'm off work, I'm playing SOTC in my robe. Awesome right there.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I need to get DMC some day

and some nice RPG I never played before. PErsona seems interesting to me, like interesting as hell, but I'm afraid it could be too complicated


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

You never played DMC? The fuck?


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

Persona is far from complicated. It isn't a walk in the park though either.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Since when is Persona complicated? Its just a grind fest sometimes but its pretty easy to grasp, which makes it all the more fun to actually delve into even deeper.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

esura plays games in a robe. my first thought is this





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> You never played DMC? The fuck?


My fam's poor, I always got consoles very late. If at all. And the only time I played DMC was when I was in grad school, and I played it on a mart PS2, for several minutes


The World said:


> Persona is far from complicated. It isn't a walk in the park though either.



I've started playing Persona 2, and dropped it for some reason I can't remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Good fap.

I'd post my picture but I feel it's redundant.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good fap.
> 
> I'd post my picture but I feel it's redundant.



Fuck what you feel. Post it


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> esura plays games in a robe. my first thought is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, I don't like wearing clothing in the house so I wear my robes or underwear.



Nois said:


> My fam's poor, I always got consoles very late. If at all. And the only time I played DMC was when I was in grad school, and I played it on a mart PS2, for several minutes



Oh...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

keeping it natural w/ underwear, awh yeah.







post it. I want to see the true face of the hobo king .


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> keeping it natural w/ underwear, awh yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *keeping it natural w/ underwear, awh yeah.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Who is hobo king?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm being .





CMX still trying to pursue his dream of being the Lord of the Hobos .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll have to post them when I get home. Too risque for work.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

When I heard of Esura's "robes" I thought of Slanket.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

The World said:


> When I heard of Esura's "robes" I thought of Slanket.



that's how i look when I nplay my FF or Pokeymonz


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

I'll repost my pic in a few minutes. So This is what Doctor Professor Nois looks like and Brightly Blond Goob look like.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

We still need to see what  CMX looks like under that Ultros mask


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

well here two pics from earlier this year.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Gaze upon me with awe.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

How old are you Dae?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Cool. **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

We are the same age, Nois. 24


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

I sense deja vu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

How old were you esura, 22?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Meee



I'm 21. 

I have some facial hair now, thats an older pic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm 30. 

I'm so old.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm 30.
> 
> I'm so old.


Old man. You are probably balding like my elder brothers too.



Nois said:


> We all did talk about it, but I have serious short term memory issues
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be hating on us older folk





Being young ain't easy.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 4, 2011)

You guys are making me feel a child, I'm only 18.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Old man. You are probably balding like my elder brothers too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a full, thick head of hair. 

It runs in the family. My dad, 67, still has all of his hair. It just barely turned gray within the last couple years, too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Alright, since everyone posted their pic I'll post mine now.



Just got my haircut too.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I think Lite Brite is only 16. Jail bait. 

Nois be rockin' the glasses like a G.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I think Lite Brite is only 16. Jail bait.
> 
> Nois be rockin' the glasses like a G.



You mean Mura

I bet CMX is black too. 60% of NF is black, the rest is asian and latino, with a lil white on the edges. And deffinitely most of NF is traps/gay


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

My pictures aren't even hard to find.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Colorado doesn't have black people.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> *You mean Mura*
> 
> I bet CMX is black too. 60% of NF is black, the rest is asian and latino, with a lil white on the edges. And deffinitely most of NF is traps/gay



Hold up, what you trying to say?


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Hold up, what you trying to say?



The glasses comment


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Colorado doesn't have black people.



That's not true.

It's just that there are only 10,000 black people in the entire state.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

there probably are less than that in Poland


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Wonder how they got the black facial features with a paintbrush


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> The glasses comment



Don't you guys be hatin on my glasses.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Don't you guys be hatin on my glasses.



I was wearing glasses for 7-8 years of the 24


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> You mean Mura
> 
> I bet CMX is black too. 60% of NF is black, the rest is asian and latino, with a lil white on the edges. And deffinitely most of NF is traps/gay





Mura said:


> Hold up, what you trying to say?





Mura said:


> Don't you guys be hatin on my glasses.



Typo. I meant to say Mura. You rockin' the glasses. It was a non homo compliment.

I get you and Nois mixed up. You both almost act exactly alike on here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I was wearing glasses for 7-8 years of the 24



The girl who helped me get my glasses said I looked better with than without so I took that to heart. 



Esura said:


> Typo. I meant to say Mura. You rockin' the glasses. It was a non homo compliment.
> 
> I get you and Nois mixed up. You both almost act exactly alike on here.



We act the same?


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Typo. I meant to say Mura. You rockin' the glasses. It was a non homo compliment.
> 
> I get you and Nois mixed up. *You both almost act exactly alike on here.*


I get that impression sometimes

But hey, great minds think alike


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> The girl who helped me get my glasses said I looked better with than without so I took that to heart.
> 
> 
> 
> We act the same?





Nois said:


> I get that impression sometimes
> 
> But hey, great minds think alike



Yeah, there has been many times I called you and him Nois and vice versa, not even paying attention (nor do I think you guys did either).


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, there has been many times I called you and him Nois and vice versa, not even paying attention (nor do I think you guys did either).



I don't know whether it creeps me out or not, so imma just


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 4, 2011)

Ha I'm younger than all you mugs


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Ha I'm younger than all you mugs



IT only means you've yet to make all the mistakes we all dealt with already


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

I used to draw FF hentai when I was in junior high. Shit sucked though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I just want to know one thing: when is Brightlygoob going to sleep with me?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just want to know one thing: when is Brightlygoob going to sleep with me?



Never. She is too pure for you. 

Also you'd probably give her some life threatening STD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Goddamn CMX, did you fall in love with her at first sight?

I remember in junior high in art class I used to draw inuyasha's wind scar. My drawing skills sucked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I just want to know one thing: when is Brightlygoob going to sleep with me?



CMX is not going to make it on tomorrow.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

< draws[or rather had drawn] pretty nice shit


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Never. She is too pure for you.
> 
> Also you'd probably give her some life threatening STD.


I have no STDs.  I only did bareback with this one girl and she was good people.


Mura said:


> Goddamn CMX, did you fall in love with her at first sight?
> 
> I remember in junior high in art class I used to draw inuyasha's wind scar. My drawing skills sucked.


Love has nothing to do with it. 


VastoLorDae said:


> CMX is not going to make it on tomorrow.


Wait, is she like 14 or something and I didn't notice? 

I retract my sexual advances.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Goddamn CMX, did you fall in love with her at first sight?
> 
> I remember in junior high in art class I used to draw inuyasha's wind scar. My drawing skills sucked.



My drawing skills wasn't so bad once I got to high school once I started paying attention to proportions. I drew shitty stuff prior but I was considered a drawing savant because my shit work looked 10x better than the students and the art teacher.

I was supposed to be going to an art college but I just lost inspiration....sigh....


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Does anyone here draw with a wacom tablet?


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Does anyone here draw with a wacom tablet?



No. I drew with these set of art pencils in a sketchbook.

I never did any digital artwork before.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

An old piece of my bros work. I prefer digital work because of stuff like this.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, that is pretty dope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 4, 2011)

Thats some nice piece of art right there.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

This is one of my best work from my prime. I only have a lil version like that tho


It's not entirely original, because It was heavily influenced by other art, but I consider it mine, becuase I did it from head and stuffs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 4, 2011)

I drawed a ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> An old piece of my bros work. I prefer digital work because of stuff like this.





Nois said:


> This is one of my best work from my prime. I only have a lil version like that tho
> 
> 
> It's not entirely original, because It was heavily influenced by other art, but I consider it mine, becuase I did it from head and stuffs.



two awesome pieces of work people.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> This is one of my best work from my prime. I only have a lil version like that tho
> 
> 
> It's not entirely original, because It was heavily influenced by other art, but I consider it mine, becuase I did it from head and stuffs.



Some of the best work in the world is inspired and influenced by other art, so you shouldn't feel ashamed. Its pretty nice. It could use some improvements but its ight.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> Some of the best work in the world is inspired and influenced by other art, so you shouldn't feel ashamed. Its pretty nice. It could use some improvements but its ight.



_Good Artists Copy, Great Artists Steal_

the piece was never finished tho


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> _Good Artists Copy, Great Artists Steal_
> 
> the piece was never finished tho



You need to finish it, so I can fap to it.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

thanks for the feedback, and I liked the pic Gnome posted too

I don't think i can finish it because the original got lost in somewhere.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois what color is her hair? I see there are two different colors to it.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

He probably didn't finish coloring the hair.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois what color is her hair? I see there are two different colors to it.





Esura said:


> He probably didn't finish coloring the hair.



Yup. I'm colorblind so I never got into using colours. Her hair was meant to be black, and the outline's not even finished there.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yup. I'm *colorblind* so I never got into using colours. Her hair was meant to be black, and the outline's not even finished there.



Seriously? :sad


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

Yeah, I'm missing reds from what teh doctors could establish


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 4, 2011)

Black and white hair does look cool though.


----------



## Nois (Oct 4, 2011)

I WAS thinking of doing something like that Seph


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 4, 2011)

Naw Black and white hair...to plane.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

^ I can't tell which Vanille is the "real" one  Do you know if they do their work from scratch? And if it's done in PS, Sketchbook Pro, etc?




The one I was originally looking for (my favorite of his), the spoiler is the true size.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Second one is the real SE one. & yes, they did it from scratch. Drawing, colors, blending, etc. on Photoshop, I think.




But in the description you'll find their step-by-step process & the final product, which ashdkhissb looks like it was made by SE .


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Can someone link a wacom tablet?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

I use a medium Intuos. I also have a bamboo. I want the DTK2100, I used one at PAX, it was weird but cool.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

So you like what....draw in it or something like it a sketchbook?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

one's mine.






we should like, play pictionary or something. I'll draw Yuna's boobs or something & you can draw Prompto's tappable body .


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Use Photoshop>Infinite paper.

It's touch sensitive and stuff as well. Once you get used to one you almost want to shun paper. I myself use it for Mudbox, I'm not much of an illustrator myself.


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> the fuck, I've stated many times already that *I'm in university *.
> you make me lose confidence. everyone who doesn't know my real age assumes I'm 14 online & irl ;____;/



Btw, there is like an unwritten rule with many guys online I noticed. Females are automatically underage, therefore avoided until proven otherwise.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

^That's only because people like Zaxxon exist.



BrightlyGoob said:


> one's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm at work right now, we have large Intuos' here. Let's do this


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> one's mine.
> 
> 
> we should like, play pictionary or something. I'll draw Yuna's boobs or something & you can draw Prompto's tappable body .



Yeah...I'll get the wacom one day instead. That shit is expensive.



Gnome said:


> *Use Photoshop>Infinite paper.*
> 
> It's touch sensitive and stuff as well. Once you get used to one you almost want to shun paper. I myself use it for Mudbox, I'm not much of an illustrator myself.


Eh, I think I could learn eventually. I learned how to make sigs in a matter of few days *points at Dae's sig* so I think I'd do alright.

Drawing environments has always been my weakest aspect.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

lmao @ zaxxon comment .



so how exactly am I supposed to prove my age?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

Drivers license, birth certificate, credit cards, passports.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

Kay brb I'll post those .








but srsly, i don't believe the statement of them "avoiding" females. all they do is harass girls with, "gimme your nudes" hey cmx


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't harass girls when online, I first assume they're ugly until proven otherwise (sorry, it's true)


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I don't harass girls when online, I first assume they're ugly until proven otherwise (sorry, it's true)



Same here, no offense BG.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 4, 2011)

none taken.
actually, I do understand what you mean, in a sense. Though for me, I don't even know what I expect of guys.







Anyways, was playing Animal Crossing & found a hacker who dressed up like Cloud.


----------



## The World (Oct 4, 2011)

All these artists here. 

I'm an artist too. I draw scribbles that would make Van Gogh blush.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 4, 2011)

I draw a mad smiley face sun.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I used to draw Chun Li x Guile stuff after watching Street Fighter II The Animated Movie.

That shower scene.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

これがすきです　　。


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't understand what you wrote.

Lite Brite and The World, do you? 


Just kidding. I'm so evil.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

みかんのほうがバナナよりたかいです。


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

It can be translated to "I like this"

Kore ga suki desu. Fuck yea, basic knowledge of hiragana and Japanese.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

This is the climax of this thread, my boredom>yours.


フォークとナイフ。

Giving rep if you know what it is/where I got it from.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I know no Japanese.

I'm still going to bag me a Japanese honey one of these days. Hopefully a MILF.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

Fuck with knife? 

lol que


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

I forgot my hyphen, try again.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

Fooku to naifu. 

Fuck you with knife? 

<--- isn't good with katakana


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

It's Fork and Knife.


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

That would make more sense. 

I was thinking of fooku as something different.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

You're suppose to get the reference.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Wow, you guys suck. Du bist ein Verlierer.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Nat?rlich Hans nass ist er unter einem Wasserfall stehend.



And Knife and Fork is from Toriko, geez people.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Wtf do Hans getting wet and a waterfall got to do with anything?

And wtf is a Toriko?


----------



## Awesome (Oct 5, 2011)

A Toriko is a possible HST in the future.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Whats a HST?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 5, 2011)

I want Yuna and Riku HD, where ?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I am worthless in every language but my first two .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

OMELLETTE DU FROMAGE! 



Esura said:


> Wtf do Hans getting wet and a waterfall got to do with anything?
> 
> And wtf is a Toriko?



Toriko is an up and coming shounen manga and HST = Holy Shounen Trinity which was Naruto, Bleach, One Piece until Toriko replaced Bleach because Bleach is so bad, declining sales and polls and such.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I did understand that .






J'aime Prompto.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey BG, what are you studying at uni?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

BG has aroused Nois's teacher side.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm always curious as to what people study

You shjould all disclose your college education


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm always curious as to what people study
> 
> You shjould all disclose your college education



It is unfinished. I have no direction.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

get it finished

< had a teacher always saying: a man always finishes what he's started


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Toriko is an up and coming shounen manga and HST = Holy Shounen Trinity which was Naruto, Bleach, One Piece until Toriko replaced Bleach because Bleach is so bad, declining sales and polls and such.



The HST is just a Western thing. It doesn't actually exist.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> get it finished
> 
> < had a teacher always saying: a man always finishes what he's started



You saying I am not a man?



Aji Tae said:


> The HST is just a Western thing. It doesn't actually exist.



Yeah and?


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You saying I am not a man?



Naaah man, didn't try to insult you


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah and?



...and that means Toriko didn't replace Bleach at all, because there isn't a "HST" for it to replace it in and Bleach still much more popular anyway.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wtf do Hans getting wet and a waterfall got to do with anything?



It's the only German I know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Shame on you guys for not knowing toriko

Speaking of which, the anime is gonna severely censor the toriko vs. tommyrod fight.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ...and that means Toriko didn't replace Bleach at all, because there isn't a "HST" for it to replace it in and Bleach still much more popular anyway.



 Why is there not an HST? Because it is not official? Or because it did not come from the east?



Mura said:


> Shame on you guys for not knowing toriko
> 
> Speaking of which, the anime is gonna severely censor the toriko vs. tommyrod fight.



Toriko just does not have that it factor to me. Does not look interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why is there not an HST? Because it is not official? Or because it did not come from the east?
> 
> 
> 
> Toriko just does not have that it factor to me. Does not look interesting.



Well the aniime isn't nearly as good as the manga so I'd say read it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why is there not an HST? Because it is not official? Or because it did not come from the east?


Basically there is no official HST, because the concept of an HST is completely inane.



> Toriko just does not have that it factor to me. Does not look interesting.


If you like One Piece you should like Toriko, if not, you suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Basically there is no official HST, because the concept of an HST is completely inane.



It fits no matter how inane it is. You can not name many other ones in the genre that are at least half as decent as those ones.



> *If you like One Piece* you should like Toriko, if not, you suck.



Thats a bad thing...do not like OP like i used to.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats a bad thing...do not like OP like i used to.



When you say "like you used to", how long ago we talking? When in the manga.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> When you say "like you used to", how long ago we talking? When in the manga.



The manga as a whole.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> The manga as a whole.



Well... 

I could say the same, but about all manga. If I'm honest, manga as a whole isn't written that well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Their appeal to me has gone down significantly.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

So, how about that Final Fantasy? The only one I brought with me to my dorm is FF9, I have tons of extra time, but have yet to touch it /sigh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, how about that Final Fantasy? The only one I brought with me to my dorm is FF9, I have tons of extra time, but have yet to touch it /sigh



It was bound to happen hitting that RPG block.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Well, thing is, I haven't played an RPG in a while. And I've never beaten FF9.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

When I get an htc Desire, or Nexus One, imma totally have FF7 and 9 on it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Well, thing is, I haven't played an RPG in a while. And I've never beaten FF9.



Exactly the point. You find you have time, nobody coming around to hangout and nothing to be done. You never played a game that looks promising and on your to play list. Then all of a sudden....you just do not feel like playing it. You find some other bullshit to do and your free time is somewhat wasted.

RPG block.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

I've started replaying FF8.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I've started replaying FF8.



You poor soul.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Squall should've had a shirtless scene. Wouldve boosted my respect him .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> ...and that means Toriko didn't replace Bleach at all, because there isn't a "HST" for it to replace it in and Bleach still much more popular anyway.



Tell that to Shounen Jump. 



Gnome said:


> Well, thing is, I haven't played an RPG in a while. And I've never beaten FF9.



Same, need to get at that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

FFIX is pretty easy. You can beat it in your spare time while writing a paper on Japanese Turtle Hentai.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait, the HST doesn't exist like Tae Tae said.

Why? One Piece isn't so hot here like Bleach and Naruto from reports.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Squall should've had a shirtless scene. Wouldve boosted my respect him .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

HST isn't an official title, it's something NF made up.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFIX is pretty easy. You can beat it in your spare time while writing a paper on Japanese Turtle Hentai.



It's about as difficult as the rest of the FF's on the PS1.

I was just saying I never finished it when I was younger.

I bought it again on the PSN I just need MOAR TIME IN MAH LIF3 TO PLAY IT BRUH!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

All the world needs is...more time...


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> All the world needs is...more time...



All the world needs is for you to do is to shut your whore mouth!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitch fuck you and your stupid ass suggestion of bbuying a new PS3. You give me your PS3.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Did you just stutter before me? How cute.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Don't think because your younger then me I won't beat some respect into you.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Get a 360 instead.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't think because your younger then me I won't beat some respect into you.



The fuck bitch? I would whoop the dog shit out of you.



Fix your fucking PS3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Did you just stutter before me? How cute.



You better take it easy with Vasto, he's black you know.

noracist


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You better take it easy with Vasto, he's black you know.
> 
> noracist


I am too.

Now what?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Time for some black-on-black crime.


And I'm running for my life!


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b97ppwRVYqs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE] 

This game is uber dope.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

I was going to try it, but it's F2P which = bad.


The real commercial
[YOUTUBE]MgoUtHvxx7U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, after awhile you start spending even more money than subscriptions. Not buying anything leaves you with a gimped experience. I must say, F2P is an ingenious concept, for developers and publishers that is.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Exactly, buy/pay2win, nty.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You poor soul.



actually its my 3rd favourite FF after 5 and 9 

Its still as enjoyable as ever


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

What's any of that got to do with Final Fantasy? 


I did enjoy FFVIII the third time I played it (the first two I hated it and quit pretty before disc 4). But I can't see playing it again ever.

Unless I get ultra bored. I have the PC version.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's any of that got to do with Final Fantasy?
> 
> 
> I did enjoy FFVIII the third time I played it (the first two I hated it and quit pretty before disc 4). But I can't see playing it again ever.



It was my first FF, it will always have a place in my heart pek



> Unless I get ultra bored. I have the PC version.


I'm currently playing the PS version. I've already finished the PC version twice.
the Pc version is cool cuz of the whole chocobo world minigame. you can even unlock a moogle as a secret summon.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I didn't know the PC version had anything different in it at all.


----------



## Deimos (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b97ppwRVYqs&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> This game is uber dope.



I played closed beta. Got a Tude and Frantz up to 20. It's actually pretty fun the first few times. Then it gets tiring, quickly. Reaching 20 already felt tedious.

*Edit:* Oh but, I forgot to say that I really liked the OST.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't know the PC version had anything different in it at all.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NaMnBT4jDi8[/YOUTUBE]

pekpek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

What in the fuck did I just watch?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWGGtnLaJgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Maybe I will play it again. It does have the Doom Train.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

The franchise deffinitely needs more Moomba


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Needs more Ultros.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Needs more Ultros.



That's y default

I'd die of lol if a reincarnation of Ultros ended up being a supeross


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

They need to pair up Ultros with Umaro and make some epic games, ASAP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

What's not to love?

He's an octopus.
He talks.
He has good one-liners.
He owned FFVI like it was his bitch.
He is a player.
He rapes 8 women at the same time.
He has his own music video.
He's an immortal legend.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to get a big fish tank, and have an octopus as a pet.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What's not to love?
> 
> He's an octopus.
> He talks.
> ...


You forgot to mention he owns his own Colosseum like a Roman Emperor


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I want to get a big fish tank, and have an octopus as a pet.



Dye it purple biatch


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Dye it purple biatch



But that'll kill it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> He's the only person that likes Ultros more than I do
> oh CMX, idk if you were around where I was wearing this as my set


Why do you think you created it in the first place? 


Hugo Hill said:


> You forgot to mention he owns his own Colosseum like a Roman Emperor


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> But that'll kill it


Get a purple one then

Or get a genetically modified octopus with the fluorescent protein in its skin


CrazyMoronX said:


> Why do you think you created it in the first place?



< looks at all teh saves of the picture in the "operation ultros" folder

Gee idk


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

I want this


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I bet noone in my area would even comprehend what's going on if I wore this


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Post female FF characters instead of Ultros. Can we like CHILL on Ultros convos for like two months or something?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

The Ultros talk can be suffocating at times I must admit.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Post female FF characters instead of Ultros. Can we like CHILL on Ultros convos for like two months or something?



You hit your head bro


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I wish I had that Ultros cap. I'd be rockin' it every day. All them bitches would be jealous of me stylin' on their asses. 


ULTROS!!


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Post female FF characters instead of Ultros. Can we like CHILL on Ultros convos for like two months or something?



We could always go back to typing in foreign languages.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I wish I had that Ultros cap. I'd be rockin' it every day. All them bitches would be jealous of me stylin' on their asses.
> 
> 
> ULTROS!!



              .


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Post female FF characters instead of Ultros. Can we like CHILL on Ultros convos for like two months or something?



Never!


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Never!



I'll post some male ones for you and Lite Brite if you want. 

I know you like dat Squall.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll post some male ones for you and Lite Brite if you want.
> 
> I know you like dat Squall.



Squall is too melodramatic.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Thread Title, forever it must not change.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

I facepalmed at the thread title.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros domination, Compreetoo!


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> I facepalmed at the thread title.



Yep...I need to find a new thread to hang out at now. 

Lets go to the Dark Souls or General RPG thread Mura.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Queen Lyra Marry me


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'll post some male ones for you and Lite Brite if you want.
> 
> I know you like dat Squall.



oh god. prompto please.










asjdlohaoihasiodhsaidhioshaoidsads .


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Dude is like nonexistent as far as fan works are concerned.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

pekpekpekpek.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

All hail King Ultros!


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

I got a couple of questions that just popped into my head.

1) What's everybody's favourite type of summon? eg eidolons, espers, aeons eyc.

2) Who is your favourite summon?

I like aeons and Anima. Oh and ULTROS DOES NOT COUNT.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

But Ultros SHOULD be a summon.

Out of the available ones? Giant Cactuar.


PS:

Even babies love Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I would have to go with Aeons, and Shiva, Magnus Sisters, and Anima are my favorites.

Shiva because....the body.
Magnus Sisters because...the bodies.
Anima because...it scares me.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I got a couple of questions that just popped into my head.
> 
> 1) What's everybody's favourite type of summon? eg eidolons, espers, aeons eyc.



FF8 GFs cuz they have cool abilities and commands



> 2) Who is your favourite summon?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MGtgafCCBkM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

FFVIII seems to have one of the best collections of summons.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> I would have to go with Aeons, and Shiva, Magnus Sisters, and Anima are my favorites.
> 
> Shiva because....the body.
> Magnus Sisters because...the bodies.
> Anima because...it scares me.



The Anima part of this post made me laugh mostly because she scared me too the first time I played the game.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> I got a couple of questions that just popped into my head.
> 
> 1) What's everybody's favourite type of summon? eg eidolons, espers, aeons eyc.
> 
> ...



Espers, Chaos

as for that Ultros comment. I'd say fuck you, but Ultros has his own thread


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I liked the FFX's summon system a lot as it was more summony to me. I mean why would they just fly by, attack, and take off? Never made sense to me.


PS:


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Anima>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Ultros


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Anima is my favorite. Or Bahamut.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Anima sucks compared to Ultros.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Title changed again.... Ultros > Anima?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros gets more tail.


Way, way, way more. 



.....



Okay, bad example.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I think the perfect system would be a mix of X and XII. You summon them, and they're ADDED to your party.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Anima destroys all even from behind chains, none can hide from Anima, not even Ultros. Not to mention Anima being an immortal spirit while Ultros isn't.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Title changed again.... Ultros > Anima?



What can I say? I'm fickle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think the perfect system would be a mix of X and XII. You summon them, and they're ADDED to your party.



I second this idea. 

No reason they should take over the entire party. Let them come in and help while you continue to beat some ass.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I second this idea.
> 
> No reason they should take over the entire party. Let them come in and help while you continue to beat some ass.



Also, having a gambit set to cast fire on Ifrit, ice on Shiva


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Now you're just trying to invent ways to break the game.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Now you're just trying to invent ways to break the game.



I did that in XII

but what I'd like would be a game in a world like VI, with the technology and darkness of Versus, and with a system based on the materia/FFXII

that'd be my preference for a new FF game


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I did that in XII
> 
> but what I'd like would be a game in a world like VI, with the technology and darkness of Versus, and with a system based on the materia/FFXII
> 
> that'd be my preference for a new FF game



A mix of ff V and FF x-2's job system would be the perfect FF for me. and it should be set in a victorian steampunk world like FF9pek


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Lyra....I don't like you anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I want a game with Ultros as a playable character.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lyra....I don't like you anymore.



We've already asserted your taste is terrible, so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> A mix of ff V and FF x-2's job system would be the perfect FF for me. and it should be set in a victorian steampunk world like FF9pek


Victorian steampunk with hi-tech awesomeness You know, like th Terran folk. But much, muuuch darker, with jobs AND materia and XII's bazaar and menu[ i liked those a lot]. A variation of the gambits,  but less automatic too.


CrazyMoronX said:


> I want a game with Ultros as a playable character.



YES. Or, if we assume my summon system would be there, Ultros as a summon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros as a party member would be so much better though. Think of all the dialogue.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> We've already asserted your taste is terrible, so I'm not surprised.


[burn].[/burn]




CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros as a party member would be so much better though. Think of all the dialogue.


Better yet, Ultros as a mentor


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

He should star in his own game instead.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He should star in his own game instead.



Dance Dance Ultroslution where you use all your limbs to swoon the ladies

Ultros Stadium, where you upload all your FF characters and NPCs and have a Dissidia kind of a game


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Final Fantasy XV: Ultros of Time


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros no Jikan. I like it.


So about IX, I'm getting an urge to play it. Shall I?


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Final Fantasy XV: Ultros o*n* Time



I've read it like that

Play it Gnome, and be awesome at it

And how about Toki no Ultros


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Toki wo kakeru Ultros.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> We've already asserted your taste is terrible, so I'm not surprised.



Who asserted and who is "we", you mean the two or three people in this forum? Lyra please, my taste are great thank you very much. 

Haters gonna hate though.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

How about they make a game where Ultros dies in every embarrasing way imaginable. Seriously can we talk about something other than Ultros? It's getting old and it's making me want to never play FF6 solely because of Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros Fucks Time.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who asserted and who is "we", you mean the two or three people in this forum? Lyra please, my taste are great thank you very much.
> 
> Haters gonna hate though.



Your taste is nigh-unanimously agreed on to be "off", to put it nicely.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Who asserted and who is "we", you mean the two or three people in this forum? Lyra please, my taste are great thank you very much.
> 
> Haters gonna hate though.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> How about they make a game where Ultros dies in every embarrasing way imaginable. Seriously can we talk about something other than Ultros? It's getting old and it's making me want to never play FF6 solely because of Ultros.


Ultros is actually fodder and has little to no importance to the story of FFVI. I honestly forgot that Ultros existed until I came in this thread awhile back.

You should still play FFVI. Great game.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Your taste is nigh-unanimously agreed on to be "off", to put it nicely.



It's "off" because I don't agree with certain opinions and I have a mind of my own? And considered "off" by nobodies (no offense)? Yeeeeaaah.

Naruto Forums, stay classy.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ultros is actually fodder and has little to no importance to the story of FFVI. I honestly forgot that Ultros existed until I came in this thread awhile back.
> 
> You should still play FFVI. Great game.



A while back I was considering playing the game but this constant talk about Ultros has put me off playing the game. Still might though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Terrible Ultros Cosplay.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ultros is actually fodder and has little to no importance to the story of FFVI. I honestly forgot that Ultros existed until I came in this thread awhile back.
> 
> *You should still play FFVI. Great game.*



This statement prooves that even Esura the poor taste man can't talk bad of something that is good at it's core

And Everyone complainning at Ultros, how about whining, you push a nice topic

Like,, i need to finish XII finally.

and Fran would be much hotter if she was a catgirl instead of a bunny


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> A while back I was considering playing the game but this constant talk about Ultros has put me off playing the game. Still might though.



Trust me, don't let shitty Ultros stop you from playing this game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros chasin' dat ass.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> It's "off" because I don't agree with certain opinions and I have a mind of my own? And considered "off" by nobodies (no offense)? Yeeeeaaah.
> 
> Naruto Forums, stay classy.



We are all-important! YOU WILL SUCCUMB!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros plottin' his revenge.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

another new title?






the title should've been the final fantasy thread of prompto > ultros > anima .


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> another new title?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup BG, you probably didn't notice me asking, but I was curious what do you study at uni


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros with all his fine bitches.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Celes has ghetto hips


----------



## BVB (Oct 5, 2011)

that name? seriously?

/unsubscribe


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Celes has ghetto hips



The better to wrap your tentacles around. 




Ultros in the 3rd dimension.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

All the weak people complaining about the title

this thread should be called this:

The Final Fantasy thread: where CMX and Nois troll people with Ultros


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sup BG, you probably didn't notice me asking, but I was curious what do you study at uni



oh sorry, I must've missed it. I'm studying pre-pharm right now .








also, I disagree. Title should be, The Final Fantasy Thread of Prompto Sex & [ insert member / summon / ultros ] Rape.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Ultros being an octopus.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh sorry, I must've missed it. I'm studying pre-pharm right now .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was considering doing pharmacy, but then I realised I love english and became a teacher

And I volunteer for the title


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

that's so awesome. i don't even like science much, but chemistry & math & shit, i'm good with. what grade do you teach? :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

btw cmx should dress up as ultros for halloween. but he's probably already done it.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> that's so awesome. i don't even like science much, but chemistry & math & shit, i'm good with. what grade do you teach? :33





BrightlyGoob said:


> btw cmx should dress up as ultros for halloween. but he's probably already done it.



I bet he's got ultros plushies on his Ultros duvet. and ultros pajamas.

I can teach all grades from elementary school to high school. you need extra courses for uni teaching.

I am a tutor atm and i mostly teach adults.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I have a Deidara plushie head, with Deidara clay bird keychains & a chibi Deidara figurine. awh yah.

oh god, I can imagine you as that young teacher at a high school who all the girly hoes swoon over & then you'll have a forbidden teacher - student relationship, & then you'll be deemed a p*d*p**** once someone discovers the secret. 







.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> btw cmx should dress up as ultros for halloween. but he's probably already done it.



Actually, I haven't.

But that's a good idea. If I ever turn gay and start dressing up for Halloween as a 30-year-old man.


BrightlyBoob.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

please, I still trick-or-treat . seeing as I can physically pass as a 14 year old, lmao. 






you're just jealous i haven't shown you boobs.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I want to see BrightlyBoobs. 

I don't need to go trick-or-treating as I can just steal all the candy I want from my nephews. 

Though I might get something going for an office Halloween party. But I don't know how to make a costume at all and I doubt I can buy an Ultros one.


The best I'd do is painting a paper bag purple then taping on some purple cardboard tubes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

*sees thread title*


.........


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Welcome to the party, Vasto.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *sees thread title*
> 
> 
> .........


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I have a Deidara plushie head, with Deidara clay bird keychains & a chibi Deidara figurine. awh yah.
> 
> oh god, I can imagine you as that young teacher at a high school who all the girly hoes swoon over & then you'll have a forbidden teacher - student relationship, & then you'll be deemed a p*d*p**** once someone discovers the secret.
> 
> ...


And I thought my imagination went wild occasionally.

You bad girl, Lite Brite.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Welcome to the party, Vasto.




I am extremely mad that these words are not enough to express it....fucking Lyra/Aji Tae...


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am extremely mad that these words are not enough to express it....fucking Lyra/Aji Tae...



Vasto, its us versus them.

Its do or die time.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I have a Deidara plushie head, with Deidara clay bird keychains & a chibi Deidara figurine. awh yah.
> 
> oh god, I can imagine you as that young teacher at a high school who all the girly hoes swoon over & then you'll have a forbidden teacher - student relationship, & then you'll be deemed a p*d*p**** once someone discovers the secret.
> 
> ...



Did you just imagine me as Ezra from Pretty Little Liars?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Vasto  .



Esura said:


> And I thought my imagination went wild occasionally.
> 
> You bad girl, Lite Brite.


I'm very into fiction, smut & angst .




Nois said:


> Did you just imagine me as Ezra from Pretty Little Liars?



LMFAOLMFAO   .







pretty much, yup <3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to make an Ultros suit. 100% confirmed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

oh god, who gave you the idea.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Vasto  .
> 
> 
> I'm very into fiction, smut & angst .
> ...


I dress up almost the same as Ezra


CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to make an Ultros suit. 100% confirmed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm going to put it on my mom's cat.


500% confirmed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

@Nois: well shit . I don't watch the tv show. All actors = ugly because they're not hot blondes. 

@CMX: omg I should make a prompto one for my dog. is that considered bestiality?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Not sure what prompto is. But sure. Post pics of it with you topless or something.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> @Nois: well shit . I don't watch the tv show. All actors = ugly because they're not hot blondes.
> 
> @CMX: omg I should make a prompto one for my dog. is that considered bestiality?



I'm not a hot blonde
I'm this guy usually


As for good looking blondes. Alexander Skarsgard is how i'd like to look


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

This is one of the few times that I wish, I was a mod...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Prompto is my husband. Besides Deidara. & Vasto.




<33333






@Nois; but see, you're not an actor .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> This is one of the few times that I wish, I was a mod...



Would you edit the thread title to say "Ultros > Gilgamesh"?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Prompto > Ultros.





happy?


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> @Nois; but see, you're not an actor .



I'm not, but I do interviews for the local teevo and some famous people know me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Would you edit the thread title to say "Ultros > Gilgamesh"?


 probably


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Vasto, its us versus them.
> 
> Its do or die time.



These two oldfag members obviously don't know their place.



Nois said:


> I'm not a hot blonde
> I'm this guy usually
> 
> 
> As for good looking blondes. Alexander Skarsgard is how i'd like to look



Nois looks like Neville Longbottom from the Harry Potter Movies.



BrightlyGoob said:


> Prompto is my husband. Besides Deidara. & Vasto.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

^ okay fine, we'll divorce if you're not happy with this marriage .





& lmao @ Nois = Neville.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait a minute...

I googled Prompto and it turns out he's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from FFXIII Versus.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> These two oldfag members obviously don't know their place.


You hit your head kid



> Nois looks like Neville Longbottom from the Harry Potter Movies.



You mean this guy?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ okay fine, we'll divorce if you're not happy with this marriage .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diedara I can stomach playing second fiddle to. Promto? No way in hell!



CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> I googled Prompto and it turns out he's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from FFXIII Versus.



CMX is the most alert person ever. See BG...this is the person you agree with.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> These two oldfag members obviously don't know their place.
> 
> 
> 
> *Nois looks like Neville Longbottom from the Harry Potter Movies.*


Daaaaaaayum. 

This is why I like you. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ okay fine, we'll divorce if you're not happy with this marriage .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What about me? I thought I was your male concubine?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Wait a minute...
> 
> I googled Prompto and it turns out he's some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from FFXIII Versus.



f-f-f-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  I posted this for YOU. 




VastoLorDae said:


> Diedara I can stomach playing second fiddle to. Promto? No way in hell!
> 
> 
> CMX is the most alert person ever. See BG...this is the person you agree with.


I'm proceeding with the divorce. Who wants to file the papers. 
> I will never agree with Prompto is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) .



Esura said:


> What about me? I thought I was your male concubine?


You can be Vasto's replacement while he reverts back to being our son <3.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> f-f-f-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  I posted this for YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, and I love you for it. pek


But that guy's a straight-up homo.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey you guys, can I join the family?:33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

You can't _just __join_.

You have to kill a Gilgamesh fan to get in.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> f-f-f-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?  I posted this for YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whatever then BG have fun with Esura, Prompto, Ddeidara <insert whatever other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here>.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> whatever then BG have fun with Esura, Prompto, Ddeidara <insert whatever other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here>.



You know, you're wearing a Seph, bishie set rite

faget


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> whatever then BG have fun with Esura, Prompto, Ddeidara <insert whatever other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) here>.


fine, if you insist .







sephiroth isn't a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)  /notdefendingvasto


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> fine, if you insist .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's a crazy bishie in leather and buckles, with some serious mommy issues


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> You know, you're wearing a Seph, bishie set rite
> 
> faget



Seph>whatever ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you have in your set. Do not even know who that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Looks like vasto and boob are in love. :33


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seph>whatever ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you have in your set. Do not even know who that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even is.



SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZUUUUUUUUUOOOOOOOOOO.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Seph>whatever ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) you have in your set. Do not even know who that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) even is.



Silly Dae covering his ignorance of the awesome with faked swag


CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks like vasto and boob are in love. :33



babieeeeeees


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Looks like vasto and *boob* are in love. :33


 when I read this.. this image memories hit me back.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> when I read this.. this image memories hit me back.



There are no words.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Now imma think of Vasto as that fat guy

And Esura, Brite is too good for you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIZUUUUUUUUUOOOOOOOOOO.





Nois said:


> Silly Dae covering his ignorance of the awesome with faked swag
> 
> 
> babieeeeeees



Like I said...never heard of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Like I said...never heard of that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



shave your hair. Release your ears


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I thought everyone on NF was fat myself.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> shave your hair. Release your *ears*



And yet still...I would not know who that dude be...here.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm not fat


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought everyone on NF was fat myself.


 oh????? the hell???


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I guess the Final Fantasy section (ironically) is the only non-fat section. Who would have thought?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Guys take it easy on CMX...you know how old people are


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I thought everyone on NF was fat myself.



< Not fat.

All women on NF are ugly though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

No way I'm fat. I run 1.5 miles everyday and eat healthy.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> < Not fat.
> 
> *All women on NF are ugly though*.


 Your life might be in danger now. lol


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Now imma think of Vasto as that fat guy
> 
> And Esura, Brite is too good for you


And I'm too good for you, now what?


----------



## Velocity (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> < Not fat.
> 
> All women on NF are ugly though.



...Speak for yourself.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey, I'm somewhat big.

Been that way since I was a kid. 

I got some weights though and I be lifting them. I got them guns.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 5, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Your life might be in danger now. lol





Aji Tae said:


> ...Speak for yourself.



It's just a baseline, I assume it more accurate than not


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

actually, everyone time the topic of ugly girls on NF comes up, everyone always argues with Anjali .


----------



## Malvingt2 (Oct 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There are no words.


 I picked up that Manga today. Funny as hell. But yeah for a hilarious reason that image is making me laugh every time I see it...lol


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Gnome said:


> < Not fat.
> 
> All women on NF are ugly though.


Oh my


Mura said:


> No way I'm fat. I run 1.5 miles everyday and eat healthy.


Make that 3 miles


Malvingt2 said:


> Your life might be in danger now. lol


So true


Esura said:


> And I'm too good for you, now what?


No you're not


Aji Tae said:


> ...Speak for yourself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Make that 3 miles



I will...very soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

where did this topic go so wrong?

*looks at topic title*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I don't run, I must be fat .


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> where did this topic go so wrong?
> 
> *looks at topic title*


Hey, lets wait til they go to sleep then we talk about real shit. 

I'm considering going to a gym but I don't want to pay. Why the fuck am I going to pay for something I can do outside in the parking lot?

Fuck it, I'm going to work out like they did in the 1930s.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> I will...very soon.



I used to do 3,5 every day, but then Ir gor so wet running was dangerous


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't run, I must be fat .



you stress yourself into shape.



Esura said:


> Hey, lets wait til they go to sleep then we talk about real shit.
> 
> I'm considering going to a gym but I don't want to pay.
> 
> Fuck it, I'm going to work out like they did in the 1930s.



Yeah Doctor Professor Nois and Old man CMX should be gone soon.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm...I'm liking Dark Souls more than Demon's Souls for some reason...

And I'm not losing souls like crazy either.


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> you stress yourself into shape.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Doctor Professor Nois and Old man CMX should be gone soon.



I'm actually late for bed

I have to get up at 5:30 and it's 1:200


And stress causes eating disorders and faulty hormone economy, so she'd probably get fatter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm actually late for bed
> 
> I have to get up at 5:30 and it's 1:200
> 
> ...



Dude go to Bed Doctor Professor!

And you forget...she is in a strict Asian House Hold. Fat? I doubt it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I stress myself into shape. I get fatter. 




I don't understand. makes sense though, i'm a lazy slob. none of you know if i'm fat or not, that picture showed nothing of my physique .


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Dude go to Bed Doctor Professor!
> 
> And you forget...she is in a strict Asian House Hold. Fat? I doubt it.



Well yeah, she gets exercise. But she hangs out in her PJs all day playing, I bet she forgets to eat


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

actually I mentioned a little while ago I was banned from touching any gaming systems, save for weekends .......................... asian parents are lovely. 





I sit at the computer all day in PJs .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Well it seems that everyone has lost their minds since last I posted in this thread.

And Ultros > Anima? No wai.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiXNUaSjXRY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

The World said:


> Well it seems that everyone has lost their minds since last I posted in this thread.
> 
> And Ultros > Anima? No wai.



Thank our crazed section mod.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

i've lost my mind because of school, words & romance .


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> actually I mentioned a little while ago I was banned from touching any gaming systems, save for weekends .......................... asian parents are lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



> Asian parents


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

It's called justice.


Deal with it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

> would post Prompto video
> can't access YT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> > Asian parents







CrazyMoronX said:


> It's called justice.
> 
> 
> Deal with it.



Everyone knows Lyra was a little unhinged before she got the power. Now with power it finally pushed her over the edge. Name change proves it.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows Lyra was a little unhinged before she got the power. Now with power it finally pushed her over the edge. Name change proves it.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hemW4z_J_Uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

I love epic sax guy


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> > would post Prompto video
> > can't access YT


Here I found something that made my eyes bleed all for you Goobie. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZSeWPVsOuxA[/YOUTUBE]



Nois said:


> I love epic sax guy



Epic sax guy is epic. 

Only made more epic with balls of steel.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

omg worldie, i love you .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

Here's a better one but still pretty gay.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL1MxEST85M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

I like hot yaoi. 






not really, only if thurr's a blonde guy


----------



## Nois (Oct 5, 2011)

< had a Noctis' haircut back in 2006, when the game was announced


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Nois, wanna be the Noctis to my Prompto? .


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

That haircut is pretty BOWSS. Not prompto's tho.  He has a girly haircut.

Goob likes guys with LA FEMININE CHIC!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 5, 2011)

I shave my head. I am sexy? :33


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .



<3

I mean damn tho, how does he get his hair to stay up like that? He must be like the Jersey Shore guys and spend tons of time in the bathroom doing his hair like that.

You know what I do? Nothing. 



CrazyMoronX said:


> I shave my head. I am sexy? :33



Yes.


----------



## Esura (Oct 5, 2011)

This thread...is making my head hurt.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 5, 2011)

Prompto was born sexy with sexy hair that could sexily stand on its own.








okay. i'm leaving this thread & going back to the lounge, HoU + other crappy sections. buh-bye.


----------



## The World (Oct 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Prompto was born sexy with sexy hair that could sexily stand on its own.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 5, 2011)

freaky.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 5, 2011)

Dae....your awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot to make my Ultros costume last night.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

I forgot to buy a pet octopus and dye it purple.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Bastard.

To make it purple all you really need to do is feed it a lot of purple foods. It should be small enough so that it changes color, like Flamingos.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

Flamingos are pink because of the algae they eat, I don't think the algae is pink.


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

Sup my dear FFtards


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Flamingos are pink because of the algae they eat, I don't think the algae is pink.





> Flamingos are pink or orange or white depending on what they eat. Flamingos eat algae and crustaceans that contain pigments called carotenoids. For the most part, these pigments are found in the brine shrimp and blue-green algae that the birds eat. Enzymes in the liver break down the carotenoids into the pink and orange pigment molecules deposited in the feathers, bill, and legs of the flamingos.




I saw it on Magic School Bus so you know it's right.

Like when the little nerd kid ate all those carrots and turned orange (they were so small it effected him immediately).


----------



## Kuja (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw it on Magic School Bus so you know it's right.
> 
> Like when the little nerd kid ate all those carrots and turned orange (they were so small it effected him immediately).





I see the title changed


----------



## Nois (Oct 6, 2011)

Natsume Shiki said:


> I see the title changed


----------



## Gnome (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw it on Magic School Bus so you know it's right.
> 
> Like when the little nerd kid ate all those carrots and turned orange (they were so small it effected him immediately).



That's a special case, where the shrimp eat the algae as well, so the shrimp turn pink and the flamingo eat the shrimp that has thus attained cartenoids from the algae that the flamingos eat as well. It all comes down to the algae. Most shrimp aren't even pink.

Magic school bus lies to further it's global liberal agenda.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

Still, they eat the shrimp and it turns 'em pink.

In essence.


----------



## The World (Oct 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's a special case, where the shrimp eat the algae as well, so the shrimp turn pink and the flamingo eat the shrimp that has thus attained cartenoids from the algae that the flamingos eat as well. It all comes down to the algae. Most shrimp aren't even pink.
> 
> Magic school bus lies to further it's global liberal agenda.



That and they're hippies. No good Captain Planet boot lickin' hippies.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I forgot to make my Ultros costume last night.



See even you do ot truly like that stupid squid. Have you ever considered embracing the word of the man of mystery?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm just too lazy to do stuff when I get home.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm just too lazy to do stuff when I get home.



That is a pretty bad excuse.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sup my dear FFtards



I'm getting FF12!

....again!

Let's hope this copy lasts more than a year.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is a pretty bad excuse.



So is your face. 



Wait, that actually makes no sense. 



Umm...


Your momma!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 6, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So is your face.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm getting FF12!
> 
> ....again!
> 
> Let's hope this copy lasts more than a year.


dooooo eeeet

Which reminds me, gotta connect my PS2 and finish that 12


VastoLorDae said:


> See even you do ot truly like that stupid squid. Have you ever considered embracing the word of the man of mystery?



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YpuRcmPnSTM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

Doctor Professor Nois how....unbecoming of you.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Doctor Professor Nois how....unbecoming of you.



I just NEEDED to use it some day


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Everyone must use it once in their lives. It's tradition.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I'm gonna try out this Self-Imposed Class Challenge with FFXII. It losks fun and interesting. most challenges are really just ways to torture yourself. 

No-Junction in FFVIII is probably the most masochistic waste of time I'v eever seen.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think I'm gonna try out this Self-Imposed Class Challenge with FFXII. It losks fun and interesting. most challenges are really just ways to torture yourself.
> 
> No-Junction in FFVIII is probably the most masochistic waste of time I'v eever seen.



lvl1 FFXII challenge?


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

^If it's anything like the Single Class Challenges from Final Fantasy Tactics, then yes, it gets really fun, as you pretty much get to learn how to make use of every single advantage that the class has to offer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2011)

^^ M1?

^ FF12, at least the standard version, has no classes or jobs. However you can put literally any type of armor on any character as well as have any character use any type of weapon. There are different types of armor as well as different types of weapons. So in this challenge, a Mage character would only be allowed to use Light Armor and a Staff Weapon.

Normally you could just have all your characters decked outin Heavy Armor and wielding overpowered swords.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ^^ M1?
> 
> ^ FF12, at least the standard version, has no classes or jobs. However you can put literally any type of armor on any character as well as have any character use any type of weapon. There are different types of armor as well as different types of weapons. So in this challenge, a Mage character would only be allowed to use Light Armor and a Staff Weapon.
> 
> Normally you could just have all your characters decked outin Heavy Armor and wielding overpowered swords.



Hm, a forced class challenge. I like.

Too bad I was never much of a fan of FF12. I watched my sis play it, but more often than not I would fall asleep in the middle of her playthroughs.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ^^ M1?



Playing with all characters on lvl 1... I don't even know how to do it


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> Playing with all characters on lvl 1... I don't even know how to do it



Judging by what I saw from FF12 I guess that would involve a ton of grinding for gears and spells, and then only challenging the bosses.

Good luck


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> Playing with all characters on lvl 1... I don't even know how to do it


either there is a way to stop your characters from leveling like FF VIII

or

maybe run from every battle and only fight boses


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> either there is a way to stop your characters from leveling like FF VIII
> 
> or
> 
> maybe run from every battle and only fight boses



Probably, but you know, some of the best gear can't be got without killing stuff


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm pretty sure a No Crystarium run in FFXIII is impossible. Equipment can only get you so much HP.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

seen a Zidane only/lvl 1 Ozma battle once... nothing is impossible


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Do a no class change FFV run.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I think I'm gonna try out this Self-Imposed Class Challenge with FFXII. It losks fun and interesting. most challenges are really just ways to torture yourself.
> 
> No-Junction in FFVIII is probably the most masochistic waste of time I'v eever seen.



You will grow frustrated.



Nois said:


> seen a Zidane only/lvl 1 Ozma battle once... nothing is impossible



You have to be a jackass to do that.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Do a no class change FFV run.



That is very possible. Easiest challenge.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm curious of the Zodiac Job System in FF112, but the fucker's not available for my region, and i know extremely little Japanese


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

OMFG

All hail the Purple King


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

Damn right.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm curious of the Zodiac Job System in FF112, but the fucker's not available for my region, and i know extremely little Japanese



If your PC can emulate PS2 games, you can always play the fan translated version.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> If your PC can emulate PS2 games, you can always play the fan translated version.



I have a dual-core pentium laptop. No wai. Plus, I kinda started wanting to HAVE the games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

what an ugly as pic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

It isn't my best work. 

Saying it's ugly is hurtful though.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It isn't my best work.
> 
> Saying it's ugly is hurtful though.



Aaaaaw, don't mind him.

Look how happy Ultros is thanks to you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

He looks pretty damn happy.


----------



## Nois (Oct 7, 2011)

I think imma start mass making those again


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

Ultros liking it is redundant since he himself is so ugly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 7, 2011)

NO YOU! 

Ultros stylin' on you and you just mad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 7, 2011)

Man I am so pretty?


----------



## Esura (Oct 8, 2011)

I see you winding and grinding up on that pole,
I know you see me lookin' at you and you already know
I wanna fuck you Yuna, you already know
I wanna fuck you Yuna, you already know, girl


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 8, 2011)

Don't know what your talking about but 5Ds got good the more you watch it and zexal was annoying at first but thats gotten better too. Not to mention your kinda late in realizing there was another yugioh series. Zexal came out in June I believe.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2011)

So guys, I started FF9, and you know what. I think I might just go through with beating it this time.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Oct 9, 2011)

FF9 is a great game, it just doesn't start very well. However, the more you get into and the deeper you get in the story, the better it gets overall.

I just wish I could speed the battle up more, as the gauges take a long time to fill.


----------



## Nois (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So guys, I started FF9, and you know what. I think I might just go through with beating it this time.


doooooooooooooo eeeeeeeeeet


letsplaybingo said:


> FF9 is a great game, it just doesn't start very well. However, the more you get into and the deeper you get in the story, the better it gets overall.
> 
> I just wish I could speed the battle up more, as the gauges take a long time to fill.



You can do that in the config


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> You can do that in the config



its still too slow. if only the battle speed was as fast as FF VIII


----------



## Nois (Oct 9, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> its still too slow. if only the battle speed was as fast as FF VIII



I actually like XII for that. The battles being real time is something really nice to me

I had to get used to it at first tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So guys, I started FF9, and you know what. I think I might just go through with beating it this time.



And something inside of me doubts you will gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And something inside of me doubts you will gnome.



What? The fact that I went and bought Gears 3 today? You might be right .


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What? *The fact that I went and bought Gears 3 today?* You might be right .



It's over. Though be careful if you go play online if you happen to run into my cousin. He's currently raping people online.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 9, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What? The fact that I went and bought Gears 3 today? You might be right .



Yeah good luck trying to finish now.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> What? The fact that I went and bought *Gears 3 *today? You might be right .



I tried Gears 3. I was so bored of it I went back to play a superior title like Final Fantasy VIII.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

You forgot Anima's bottom half, which would beat the fuck outta Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

Ultros is low tier crap. There is absolutely nothing redeeming about him. especially his looks.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ultros is low tier crap. There is absolutely nothing redeeming about him. especially his looks.


Agreed. Sucks ass compared to Tonberry and Anima.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

and quite uglier then them as well.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Agreed. Sucks ass compared to Tonberry and Anima.



Malboro gets no love.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Because fuck Marlboro and his Bad Breath shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

THE FUCK WOULD YOU EVEN BRING HIM UP HUGO!? THE FUCK!?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Because fuck Marlboro and his Bad Breath shit.



That's why real men always wear a ribbon


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I tried Gears 3. I was so bored of it I went back to play a superior title like Final Fantasy VIII.



Ass               .


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

^^ meh, i just didn't find gears entertaining. I preffer games with a lot of character customization or awesome platforming. Gears 3 just bored me and the story was ass. imo Gunblade > Chainsaw gun or whatever the fuck its called


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Chainsword > everything

WHERE MY WARHAMMER NIGGUHS AT.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Chainsword is the epitome of human imagination and engineering.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 10, 2011)

I am going to have to disagree with ya....sadly.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Try to top it then.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

*fap *fap *fap


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Chainsword is the epitome of human imagination and engineering.



Fuck yes.



VastoLorDae said:


> I am going to have to disagree with ya....sadly.



Fuck no.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> *fap *fap *fap



Would never function correctly. Even if it did, it's just a ridiculous concept because it would be nearly impossible to aim correctly. A gun alone would be far more efficient, the sword just ways it down.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Just look at the ork, obviously thinking: "Oh fuck, my fucking throat, chainswords ftw."


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Would never function correctly. Even if it did, it's just a ridiculous concept because it would be nearly impossible to aim correctly. A gun alone would be far more efficient, the sword just ways it down.



It's actually suppose to use MAGIK or some such shit so when you pull the trigger it like superheats or something and makes the sword slash stronger.

That's what Squall does with his Renzokuken.

I dunno, it was some bullsheeeeet Square thought up when getting high.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Its a fucking sword, if you're using it right the slash doesn't need to be stronger, the enemy should be cut in fucking half regardless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Someone just dissed Ultros.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Its a fucking sword, if you're using it right the slash doesn't need to be stronger, the enemy should be cut in fucking half regardless.



Hence why Square or I should say Nomura must have thought this up when he was high.

Probably also when he came up with the idea to add like a thousand belts and zippers to Squall.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Would never function correctly. Even if it did, it's just a ridiculous concept because it would be nearly impossible to aim correctly. A gun alone would be far more efficient, the sword just ways it down.



Fuck Function, it looks cool.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

^ IT DOESN'T WORK, NO GOOD.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone just dissed Ultros.



The hell you talking about?


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone just dissed Ultros.



YEAH AND? 


Anima, Bahamut, Gilgamesh > Ultros!


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Its a fucking sword, if you're using it right the slash doesn't need to be stronger, the enemy should be cut in fucking half regardless.



when you're fighting a being that can casually destroy the universe a normal sword strike isn't going to cut it.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Fuck Function, it looks cool.



What if I said that about your penis? I bet you would love function then.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You dis Ultros you pay the price.  I'm calling in the big guns.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> YEAH AND?
> 
> 
> Anima, Bahamut, Gilgamesh > Ultros!



you forgot Malboro


----------



## Gnome (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> when you're fighting a being that can casually destroy the universe a normal sword strike isn't going to cut it.



I know, that's why you need the chainsword.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I know, that's why you need the chainsword.



the chain sword woudn't even be able to harm Ultros. its a shit tier weapon. The gunblade has actual feats of destroying a universal threat.

gunblade > time Kompression.

Chainsaw loses to weak Gears of war aliens

there is no contest


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah Time compression was universal.

Ultimecia was just a big bitch that Zell punched in the face.

Chainsword > gunblade.

It takes down universal threats ERRRDAY


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Yeah Time *compression* was universal.



its Kompression



> Ultimecia was just a big bitch that Zell punched in the face.
> 
> Chainsword > gunblade.
> 
> It takes down universal threats ERRRDAY



But the Gunblade survived time kompression
its the only weapon in the history of FF to cut a summon (odin no less) in half. Gunblade is the greatest weapon ever made


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Odin let himself get sliced. 

And Squall's pants saved everyone from TIME KOMPRESSION not his gunblade. 

And chainswords kill..................CHAOS DEMONS MAN!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Chainswords are for pussies. Regular swords are for heroes.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> Odin let himself get sliced.
> 
> And Squall's pants saved everyone from TIME KOMPRESSION not his gunblade.


that's cuz the Gunblade was holstered on Squall's pants, thus it was the power of the Gunblade that helped the party resist Time Kompression


> And chainswords kill..................CHAOS DEMONS MAN!




Odin > Chaos demons


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> that's cuz the Gunblade was holstered on Squall's pants, thus it was the power of the Gunblade that helped the party resist Time Kompression



Squall's pants has a warp hole to store whatever he wants even the gunblade thus it was his pants that saved the whole universe. Added with those cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool leather belts his pants is multiversal. 




Hugo Hill said:


> Odin > Chaos demons



lol no. Besides like I said Odin let himself be cut so Gilgamesh could take the spotlight, he's living happily with Rydia in Valhalla. :33


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck Chainsword, Gunblade is where its at. One of the best ideas in VIII.

I'm with you Hugo.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

not as good as FF VIII gunblade but...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2011)

Apparently Gunblade's new function as of Dissidia is not just cut real good on top of cut real good but recoil itself into continuously slicing an opponent.

In fighting games terms

It basically cancels the frames so you can keep up the assault.


----------



## Esura (Oct 10, 2011)

Lightning's gunblade gives me eyegasms.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer giant lightsabers that grow in power as you gain HP.

Dat Atma weapon.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2011)

I prefer weapons that grow i power dependent on how much of a man you are or how much of pussy yo are


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I prefer giant lightsabers


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I prefer weapons that grow i power dependent on how much of a man you are or how much of pussy yo are


So you like the Chicken Knife?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2011)

I like the chicken knife and the Brave blade


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

I always choose the Brave blade, I find the concept of the chicken knife retarded even if it gives better stats in the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

What does the Brave Blade do? I forgot.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What does the Brave Blade do? I forgot.



it loses power every time you run from battle


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

But if it doesn't start out super powerful then it's weak, right? Chicken Knife.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> But if it doesn't start out super powerful then it's weak, right?



Its actually really powerful. its around the power of Excalibur.



> Chicken Knife.


Real men don't run away from a fight


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Oh, well I don't remember anything about the later game. Almost literally nothing.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Lighstabers > Gayblades I mean errrrr Gunblades. Where's Gnome so we can make fun of you weaboos again?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

You know what's better than both?


Using your body as a weapon and slamming into giant monsters and robots, instantly killing them. Umaro style. 


And tentacles.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2011)

Fuck all that shit

I'm from the school of Sabin/zell/tifa/amarant/prishe/jecht/snow/eight/yang

aka punch a friend in the face worry about the other shit later


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Fuck all that shit
> 
> I'm from the school of Sabin/zell/tifa/amarant/prishe/jecht/snow/eight/yang
> 
> aka punch a friend in the face worry about the other shit later


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Fuck all that shit
> 
> I'm from the school of Sabin/zell/tifa/amarant/prishe/jecht/snow/eight/yang
> 
> aka punch a friend in the face worry about the other shit later



Hey I already said Zell punched that big ol' bitch Ultimecia in the face 1 page back. 

IN DA FACE!

And fuck yes Yang, Amarant, Prische and MOTHERFUCKIN SABIN! 

Jecht uses a sword, and Tifa is only for makin babies and playing titty games with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Umaro doesn't punch people in the face. 


He punches people in the face with other people's bodies.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 10, 2011)

Jecht uses a sword to punch people.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Umaro doesn't punch people in the face.
> 
> 
> He punches people in the face with other people's bodies.



Then he didn't punch him in da face. 

The feeling is better when your face gets caved in with a fist. 

Dammit Zenieth now I gotta put quotes up.



zenieth said:


> Jecht uses a sword to punch people.



He does sometimes stick his big ass sword in the ground and wack people in the face. 

That isn't analogous for anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

No, he threw the person attached to the fist at the target. Then that person's fist collided with the monster with the full force of Umaro's primal strength.

That > any punch anyone can throw.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Even more than Juggs?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

The Juggernaut is on a whole other level. You can't compare feeble mortals to the Juggernaut anymore than you can compare shit characters like Gilgamesh to gods like Ultros.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Fuck all that shit
> 
> I'm from the school of Sabin/zell/tifa/amarant/prishe/jecht/snow/eight/yang
> 
> aka punch a friend in the face worry about the other shit later


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIV0L0UEelM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Umaro is so epic he doesn't even need a desperation attack like everyone else in FFVI.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2u84cH_bmTA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJae99E2-uU[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHpjyROou8M[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vXxOC3zTbQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHmQNX1z1rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

No, you're wrong.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Yang is so fucking badass 

he was reaching Galuf's level of badassery


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

No I'm right. Punch a nigguh to OBLIVION! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XD9UhmXpCXs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

No!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 10, 2011)

The World said:


> It's actually suppose to use MAGIK or some such shit so when you pull the trigger it like superheats or something and makes the sword slash stronger.
> 
> That's what Squall does with his Renzokuken.
> 
> I dunno, it was some bullsheeeeet Square thought up when getting high.



It works like a Vibro Blade. The vibrations make it shake violently, hence why in universe it's extremely difficult to master. Cuz you need some serious arm strength not to stab yourself from the recoil.



Gnome said:


> Its a fucking sword, if you're using it right the slash doesn't need to be stronger, the enemy should be cut in fucking half regardless.



Considering who they fight.


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2011)

what's this argument about?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> what's this argument about?



about how the gunblade is the greatest weapon ever made


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> what's this argument about?



Characters who prefer punching as opposed to using weapons.


----------



## Nois (Oct 10, 2011)

Soloed Ultimecia with punchezzzzzz


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 10, 2011)

who needs waepons and punches whe you got the end? Selphie is the bestpekpek

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lKMd22UpTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 10, 2011)

The end....I think I've gotten that come up like 5 times in my entire life.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 10, 2011)

Selphie's a slut and we all know it.


----------



## The World (Oct 10, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> who needs waepons and punches whe you got the end? Selphie is the bestpekpek
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8lKMd22UpTg[/YOUTUBE]



You are reaching Esura levels.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Selphie is the best female in FF


			
				Selphie Tilmitt said:
			
		

> Train Train, Take Us Away, Take Us Away, Far Away, To The Future, We Will Go, Where it Leads, No One Knows


pekpekpek



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> Selphie's a slut and we all know it.







			
				The World said:
			
		

> You are reaching Esura levels.


mad


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 11, 2011)

Selphie's the best? :/ 

Someone order a cat scan. 

Rydia is my favorite.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Selphie
2. Garnet
3. Terra

come @ me bro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

only 2/3 of your list is high mid tier...and that isn't your first option.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

What are we ranking? Hotness or characters?

1) Rydia
2) Relm
3) Rikku

Dem hotties.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

I forgot my top 3....but I know for sure one of them was Tifa...its ever changing...except for her...


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Rydia
Garnet
Tifa
Rikku

Da Hottest. 

Ashe from FF12 gets a honourable mention too. 

Relm is 10 you sick bastard CMX  you and your tentaclely buddy better stay away


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> You are reaching Esura levels.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

That's not a bad thing man...........................ok yes it is. 

You still have good taste once in a while.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura and good taste.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

You're one to talk Mr. doesn't like Legend of Dragoon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone knows the one with the best taste here is VLD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're one to talk Mr. doesn't like Legend of Dragoon.


Legend of Dragoon sucks. Logic fail. 


VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows the one with the worst taste here is VLD.



I agree.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You're one to talk Mr. doesn't like Legend of Dragoon.





VastoLorDae said:


> Everyone knows the one with the best taste here is VLD.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Legend of Dragoon sucks. Logic fail.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Legend of Dragoon sucks. Logic fail.





It says you're wrong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

CMX has no logic so anything he says carries no weight.


----------



## Velocity (Oct 11, 2011)

Quite a lot of people don't like Legend of Dragoon. I never even played it myself, but if there were mixed reactions to the games then obviously just as many people disliked it as those who liked it.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

And the half who don't like it, suck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Gnome said:


> And the half who don't like it, suck.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah, those people who disliked it are associated with bad taste.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

I never played it. Never will, don't feel like playing non-Square or Atlus PS1 games.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

People who like that game are worse than those people in the middle ages who eviscerated children.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 11, 2011)

says the man who molests ultros


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> says the man who molests ultros


----------



## Gnome (Oct 11, 2011)

zenieth said:


> says the man who molests ultros



He's probably just returning a favor.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

I don't molest Ultros. 




I let him molest me.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

So you openly admit to getting buttraped by Ultros tentacles, that have claws on them..........


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh oh, I think we started a new pic meme.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> So you openly admit to getting buttraped by Ultros tentacles, that have claws on them..........



They have suckers on 'em. To suck me with.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They have suckers on 'em. To suck me with.





CMX says the damnest things.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Are you sayin' that if Ultros materialized in the real world, came to your house, raided your panty drawer, and offered his sucker-filled tentacles up to you that you'd refuse?


I dare you to refuse.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

I would punch him in the ink squitter check the trunk of his car, untie all the hot FF female women he has and let them suck me off.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

So you admit he's a player.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

If by player you mean serial rapist dater, then yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Same difference.

Ultros gets them women.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

so....yeah back to something more comfortable to talk about...er...



better...


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone loves walking pussies.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

That's.........pretty good. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Tiffa is slut. princess Garnet is where its at


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Garnet has a flat ass so no love from me.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> That's.........pretty good.
> *Spoiler*: __



Claymoooore


Hugo Hill said:


> Tiffa is slut. princess Garnet is where its at



Can't argue about that slut comment


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> Garnet has a flat ass so no love from me.



Garnet has class, thats why she's the best. She's hot without having to look like a hooker.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Disgusting. 



Hugo Hill said:


> Tiffa is slut. princess Garnet is where its at



Garnet is secretly a slut, like all FF girls are. 

NSFW Tifa


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Esura Garnett has a flat ass!?!? a Flat ass!?!?

and shut the hell up Hugo. Garnet's underdeveloped body wishes it were on Tifa's level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

None of them bitches have anything on Rydia.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> None of them bitches have anything on Rydia.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> None of them bitches have anything on Rydia.



My eternal fave


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Disgusting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That the world.



special guest...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Tifa has big fake boobs.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That the world.
> 
> 
> 
> special guest...



Tifa would shove her fist up Lightning's ass giving her an orgasm and killing her simultaneously.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Tifa has big fake boobs.



They are big but not fake. I felt them and they went *SQUISH*


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Yes, Garnet ass is flat compared to Rinoa, Yuffie, Tifa, Rikku, Lulu, Lightning, Vanille, Fang, Seraj, Ashe, Penelo, Fran Drescher, Rydia, Rosa, Fang, Yuri, Nola, Shelinda, Coral, Marlene, Terra, Relm, Selphie, Raine, Edea, Ultimecia, Sheva, Jill, Rosa, Paine and Anna.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

the hell world!



Nois said:


> My eternal fave



Yes...but sadly thats only like the best pic of her...


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> the hell world!



It's the truth and you know it.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

Rinoa

she wears spandex and a 13yo's pajamas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tifa has big fake boobs.



We forgot...you like little girls with boobs....or sexual experience.



Esura said:


> Yes, Garnet ass is flat compared to Rinoa, Yuffie, Tifa, Rikku, Lulu, Lightning, Vanille, Fang, Seraj, Ashe, Penelo, Fran Drescher, Rydia, Rosa, Fang, Yuri, Nola, Shelinda, Coral, Marlene, Terra, Relm, Selphie, Raine, Edea, Ultimecia, Sheva, Jill, Rosa, Paine and Anna.



Esura while I agree with your list of women to say she has no ass in unforgivable.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

She probably has a better ass than half the girls on that list..................................IF SHE WERE REAL!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> It's the truth and you know it.



No i am talking about that last Tifa pic.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

Fake boobs like shit


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Everyone wants to be like Tifa on the outside(or inside her)


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

If they were real...


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Broken link yay. :kickthecan


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

that is nice CMX

just add a ? at the end of 403 links you faggets


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Fake boobs like shit



all natural...why do you think she has such strong punches?



The World said:


> Everyone wants to be like Tifa on the outside(or inside her)



true...true



CrazyMoronX said:


> If they were real...



forbidden...jackass.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Yeah if Tifa's boobs were fake she wouldn't even be able to move her arms and punch people in DA FACE.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

I actually found Advent Children Tifa very agreeable

Yuffie as well tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I actually found Advent Children Tifa very agreeable
> 
> Yuffie as well tho



My...how yuffie had grown...finally though you see some light doctor professor Nois.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Yuffie, sometimes I can't take the cliched overenergetic cutesy teenage girl. 

Aka the Yuffie's/Selphies/Rikkus/Penelos/Vanilles/terrible people.

Sometimes, I can't help but go DAWWWWWW you are so cute! Let me stick my dick in your mouth. :33


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Yuffie, sometimes I can't take the cliched overenergetic cutesy teenage girl.
> 
> Aka the Yuffie's/Selphies/Rikkus/Penelos/Vanilles/terrible people.
> 
> Sometimes, I can't help but go DAWWWWWW you are so cute! Let me stick my dick in your mouth. :33



And this is how prison gets filled up kids

Can't say I never had that problem

who's that in your sig World?

Vasto, I see more lite than you might imagine

But I'm colorblind


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Yuffie, sometimes I can't take the cliched overenergetic cutesy teenage girl.
> 
> Aka the Yuffie's/*Selphie*s/Rikkus/Penelos/Vanilles/terrible people.
> 
> Sometimes, I can't help but go DAWWWWWW you are so cute! Let me stick my dick in your mouth. :33





Selphie, Eiko, Relm 4 lyf


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Relm and Eiko aren't terrible. Selphie is tho.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> *Selphie*, Eiko, Relm 4 lyf



Man... just...



man...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Yuffie, sometimes I can't take the cliched overenergetic cutesy teenage girl.
> 
> Aka the Yuffie's/Selphies/Rikkus/Penelos/*Vanilles*/terrible people.
> 
> Sometimes, I can't help but go DAWWWWWW you are so cute! Let me stick my dick in your mouth. :33



But isn't Vanilles like the oldest FF character...ever?



Nois said:


> And this is how prison gets filled up kids
> 
> Can't say I never had that problem
> 
> ...



sometimes I wonder about your sight...Ultros...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Fucker.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> And this is how prison gets filled up kids
> 
> Can't say I never had that problem
> 
> ...



Some chick from this anime movie called Redline.

And those girls are 18 now.........I think. No jail time for me. 

Besides it's legal in some states with 16 yr olds. :33


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fucker.



Too much headshit, not enough leg spreading openerrery. 

Still hot tho.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Well this is a work environment, what do you expect? Hardcore smut?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Man... just...
> 
> 
> 
> man...



"Train, train take us away, far far away, to the future we will go! Where it takes us no one knows!"


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well this is a work environment, what do you expect? Hardcore smut?



Duh          .

Edit: God damn you people and your fast posts........making me quote and shit.......grumble................I'M NEGGIN U HUGO!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

well thats how..



The world turns....


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

YEAH I'M TURNIN ON ALL YOU MUTHAFUCKAS!


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

I need someone to link me to that redline torrent

Couldn't find it the other time around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 11, 2011)

Even the world rages...


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I need someone to link me to that redline torrent
> 
> Couldn't find it the other time around.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I need someone to link me to that redline torrent
> 
> Couldn't find it the other time around.





Check nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa meng.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Hugo

And World


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

You guys are perverts. Ultros will come and tentacle rape you into absolution.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Ultros is the very definition of perverted. Now begone while I begin writing FF6's screenplay for Square and get a BILLION DOLLA CONTRACT DEAL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Tentacles up your anus isn't perverted. It's a divine act of absolution.


----------



## Nois (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Some chick from this anime movie called Redline.
> 
> And those girls are 18 now.........I think. No jail time for me.
> 
> Besides it's legal in some states with 16 yr olds. :33


Same here, but still, if one of the sides is underage it's considered rape... so like, two 16yos can fuck, but a  guy my age culdn't sleep with a girl unless she's 18.

Plus, I can't get involved with students, nor does it work for me like that


CrazyMoronX said:


> Tentacles up your anus isn't perverted. It's a divine act of absolution.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 11, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tentacles up your anus isn't perverted. It's a divine act of absolution.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

Uh oh, Nois trying to replicate that Teacher's Pet H anime.


----------



## The World (Oct 11, 2011)

Nois, you're a teacher? 

GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA AREING YOU???



GET DEM UNDERAGE BITCHES! 

Or another young hot teacher.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 11, 2011)

Woah, all the free poontang and you're not tappin' all that, Nois?


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

I just got finished watching a Law and Order SVU episode about a teacher doing his students, male and female.


----------



## Esura (Oct 11, 2011)

The World said:


> Nois, you're a teacher?
> 
> GREAT TEACHER ONIZUKA AREING YOU???
> 
> ...



You are _just_ finding out that Nois is a teacher? The fuck you've been at?


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

This entire forums knows I'm a teach

I'm the goofy/classy type


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Nois likes Ultros...so we know how he likes his students...


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

I do the boogie with them

In all honesty tho, I'm off the poor genre of men that need brains in a woman, so you know. Students lack brains pretty often.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2011)

Nobody else may have caught that but I did...you said often...not all the time.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nobody else may have caught that but I did...you said often...not all the time.



> assuming I have no awareness of what I type




Sometimes students are way ahead of their age and/or are simply not the demented pulp that youth is these days.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

oh my god


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> > assuming I have no awareness of what I type
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see this excuse working in court


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd totally use it after I smashed some underage hotties for As.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I can see this excuse working in court



It doesn't...


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I can see this excuse working in court



Oh hell

I'm nt hitting on students you guys


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

Don't lie to us Nois, we know. 


Its our secret and we won't bring it up again and we wont rat you out in court.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

I did have some haaaawt students. One was so cute my TA[a lesbian] said she'd bite off her head and suck all the sexy out of her


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

You should have had her bite your head off.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should have had her bite your head off.



that would hurt you kitty lover


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

It would only hurt for a moment before eternal bliss.


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You should have had her bite your head off.





Can't joke about that. 

One golden rule every female needs to know, do not, _do not_, DO NOT put your teeth on my dick. I will instantly yank my dick away. I don't use my teeth during cunnilingus so don't fucking put your teeth on my dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Can't joke about that.
> 
> One golden rule every female needs to know, do not, _do not_, DO NOT put your teeth on my dick. I will instantly yank my dick away. *I don't use my teeth during cunnilingus* so don't fucking put your teeth on my dick.



I do. :33

Chew, chew, chew! It's what's you got to do!


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I do. :33
> 
> Chew, chew, chew! It's what's you got to do!



Clits are so fucking small and sensitive and my teeth are pretty fucking sharp, I could cut them.

This is why god gave me a giant long tongue with big lips.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone ever sexed up a squirter?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm 12 years old. wat r u guyz talkin' about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Esura said:


> Clits are so fucking small and sensitive and my teeth are pretty fucking sharp, I could cut them.
> 
> This is why god gave me a giant long tongue with big lips.


My teeth are pretty blunt and perfect for grindin' that twat.


Nois said:


> Anyone ever sexed up a squirter?



I never have. But I imagine if I was jammin' a hottie and she came all over me I'd vomit in her face.


PS: I think Rinoa is a squirter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 12, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> I'm 12 years old. wat r u guyz talkin' about?



GUYS! The hell are you saying around Hugo?


----------



## Esura (Oct 12, 2011)

Nois said:


> Anyone ever sexed up a squirter?


Nope, but my reaction would almost be like....




CrazyMoronX said:


> I never have. But I imagine if I was jammin' a hottie and she came all over me I'd vomit in her face.



...this if it hits me in my face.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I have seen it happen on webcam, it's disgusting.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I wouldn't mind actually


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Gross, Nois. You're a p*d*p**** and a deviant.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gross, Nois. You're a p*d*p**** and a deviant.





btw, i fucking have to upload stuff to imgur instead of my dropbox just so CMX can see it at work


See, the shit I put up with for you


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

You're a king among kings, Nois. Everyone else is usin' imgftw and I can't see shit.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a king among kings, Nois. Everyone else is usin' imgftw and I can't see shit.



I've actually started to do that imgur thing by habit

whenever i post a pic in this thread that i have in my dbox, it always goes through imgur xDDDDD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

I wish everyone was that cool.  


I can't even see some of the damn smilies on NF.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

I'd let Tifa, Rydia, or Garnet squirt all over me. 

Wait, why are we talking about this?


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

The World said:


> I'd let Tifa, Rydia, or Garnet squirt all over me.
> 
> Wait, why are we talking about this?



Because I'm a teacher apparently

At least that is what you'd get by tracking this convo back


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Teachers love having fictional game characters squirt their vagina juices all over them.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Teachers love having fictional game characters squirt their vagina juices all over them.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

So Nois, could you be fired if this conversation made it's way into the classroom?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

Dat fried egg. 


Gnome said:


> So Nois, could you be fired if this conversation made it's way into the classroom?



Imminent Blackmail.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

Nope, I've never done anything to any of my students and I don't pay attention to them that could raise suspicion and all that jazz:ho

AAAAND, I'm not employed at a school atm, and what I do on the internet is not an employer's business

Did that answer satisfy you?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh I'll find a way. I see.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

Gnome just wanted to steal all your Gil.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

No, borrow, without giving it back.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't have much gil bro

Rookie teachers earn shiz here


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 12, 2011)

gnome the lazy ass thief.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

Argh, I be but a spoony bard in thievery.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

That's an epic bard. 

Can I borrow some gil?


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's an epic bard.
> 
> Can I borrow some gil?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

This talk of Gil makes me want a Diablo style FF game.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This talk of Gil makes me want a Diablo style FF game.



an FFT hack 'n' slash?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 12, 2011)

FFV Action/RPG.


----------



## Nois (Oct 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFV Action/RPG.



I'd play that


----------



## Gnome (Oct 12, 2011)

Yeah, they could do so much with the game. Acts could be based around different Final Fantasy Verses, and you can have epic loot made after ultimate weapons. Just consolidate all the lore into one game thats main focus isn't story.


----------



## The World (Oct 12, 2011)

loooooooooooooooool. What Uematsu song is he playing?


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Ah, you motherfuckers...



CMX, Mura, Nois, Dae Dae and Gnome, you guys are awesome. One love son.

EDIT: You too The World. One love man.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know how to beat the Storm Dragon in FFVI? 

Guide's don't help me.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ah, you motherfuckers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Random, but sure.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

It's some kind of trap, I'm going to post Ultros just to be safe.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Did someone mention the "L" word in here?


----------



## The World (Oct 13, 2011)

There is no love in FF! Only squirt and jizz and the occasional drool.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

Titties and titties and titties.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

CMX likes dem squirting titties.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

As long as they squirt out into my face!


----------



## Nois (Oct 13, 2011)

I've started my latin course today, now I'll learn the FF songs and understand them without translations


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

But FF songs are mostly just gibberish


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've started my latin course today, now I'll learn the FF songs and understand them without translations



You can start with this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q09quI356sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

This is what One Winged Angel, well pretty much all of FF's orchestrated shit sounds like to me.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OkFLdPaoZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 13, 2011)

FF needs more tracks like these

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAw0bObNKr4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKJY561js6s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mei Lin (Oct 13, 2011)

I heard my prayers has been answered that FF X is going to remake on PS3 HD :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 13, 2011)

I pray for a bigger penis.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 13, 2011)

I pray for an HD remake of FF6 and FF5. They've been long overdue for one.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Fuck all yaw! I got Trials and Tribulations off Ebay brand new for 20 bucks! You know how much that shit normally goes for? A LOT! 

And I never have to fucking open it cause of my Acekard 2i. This game will pay for my kid's college funds 20+ years from now.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Fuck all yaw! I got Trials and Tribulations off Ebay brand new for 20 bucks! You know how much that shit normally goes for? A LOT!
> 
> And I never have to fucking open it cause of my Acekard 2i. This game will pay for my kid's college funds 20+ years from now.



Lol, by that time nobody will want it, and it will be worthless.


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Lol, by that time nobody will want it, and it will be worthless.



Stop hating dammit.

My future half-black, half-Asian kid and my asian baby mama/wife is going to be set for life with this game. 

Take THAT!


----------



## zenieth (Oct 13, 2011)

And you still have a tiny dick


----------



## Esura (Oct 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> And you still have a tiny dick





Suck em, and my brand new copy of PW bitch.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2011)

If Esura has a tiny penis all he has to do is bag an asian chick and he'll be set. 

Tiny black penis to any asian chick = big penis of an asian guys penis 

Time to bag those Tifa and Rikku asian cosplayers.


----------



## Nois (Oct 14, 2011)

Esura said:


> Suck em, and my brand new copy of PW bitch.



In context of having a small dick, this only enforces his message


Sup FFagots


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

I need to get me an asian girlfriend and paint my penis black.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 14, 2011)

I have a above average sized black dick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 14, 2011)

Mine's huge, it's just not black. And I like dem asians.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 14, 2011)

started playing Duodecim again.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 15, 2011)

Dissidia would make a pretty awesome Action Rpg.


----------



## Esura (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm considering playing FFTactics again. I haven't played it since I was a kid with the PS1. I own the PSP version too but I never played it yet. 

The last fight I remember and what caused me to quit was fighting Gafgarion mano y mano behind a fucking gate. Oh how that shit pissed me off.


----------



## BVB (Oct 16, 2011)

that fight was awful.

I don't know how many times I failed.


----------



## Nois (Oct 16, 2011)

Should I finish FFXII?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 16, 2011)

No...be a douche and don't.


----------



## Nois (Oct 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No...be a douche and don't.



But I waaaaant to

I've netered the pharos, and only stopped because the game has become too easy with my chars being gods


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKi9Z7Axyog[/YOUTUBE]

I'm a bit interested. Looks so corny and cute I just have to buy it day one. 


Square....keep it up. pek


EDIT: I got that gif for you CMX.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

The absolute ugliest version of Ultros ever...my lord how can you look at it let alone post a pic of it....my god he is ugly...


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kVwcHMRrYA&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Some high level play on this bitch.

This looks like EBA meets FF. I like this. Carry on my wayward son.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Waltz to the moon pek

i would buy this shit if i had a 3ds


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't like that 3DS version of Ultros, but I appreciate that he's in the game. 


Dat Ultros.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't like that 3DS version of Ultros, but I appreciate that he's in the game.
> 
> 
> Dat Ultros.



Give him a break. He's clearly hungover


----------



## BVB (Oct 17, 2011)

Ultros is being owned by music


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

That's technically not even Ultros. It's a cartoon representation of a purple octopus that happens to share the same name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Bah, Technicalitys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Your momma.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> Ultros is being owned by music



And being owned by QTE's


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

how the mighty have fallen


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

I'll kill you all.


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Mura, I'm playing Fate/Stay and Rin used one of her command spells to control Archer. What would happen if she use up the remaining three? Would she die or something?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura, I'm playing Fate/Stay and Rin used one of her command spells to control Archer. What would happen if she use up the *remaining three*? Would she die or something?



remaining 2. the masters only have 3 command spells.

I believe she would just lose archer as servant if she used up all her command spells. are you on the Unlimited bladeworks route?


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> remaining 2. the masters only have 3 command spells.
> 
> I believe she would just lose archer as servant if she used up all her command spells. are you on the Unlimited bladeworks route?



Nope, prologue part.

Rin and Archer is just too cute together and I hope nothing too bad happens to them.

I'm trying to play and finish this before Fate/EXTRA on PSP comes out.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, prologue part.
> 
> *Rin and Archer is just too cute together and I hope nothing too bad happens to them.*
> 
> I'm trying to play and finish this before Fate/EXTRA on PSP comes out.




Rider X Shinji

imo the best pairing was definately Caster X Kazuki. They had such an awsome storyline


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

That's not Final Fantasy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Hey Mura, I'm playing Fate/Stay and Rin used one of her command spells to control Archer. What would happen if she use up the remaining three? Would she die or something?



Nope, she wouldn't die. She would just lose the right to be archer's master after that. She could then form another contract with another servant if she wanted. Though archer would have to from a contract with a master very soon after losing the one with rin or he'd disappear.


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> Rider X Shinji
> 
> imo the best pairing was definately Caster X Kazuki. They had such an awsome storyline


Only characters I've seen is the main character Rin, Asher, those school peeps, and that one scene in the very beginning with some dude and Saber.



Mura said:


> Nope, she wouldn't die. She would just lose the right to be archer's master after that. She could then form another contract with another servant if she wanted. *Though archer would have to from a contract with a master very soon after losing the one with rin or he'd disappear*.


Oh noes. 

Spoil me real quick. She doesn't lose Archer does she? Yes or no?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Only characters I've seen is the main character Rin, Asher, those school peeps, and that one scene in the very beginning with some dude and Saber.
> 
> 
> Oh noes.
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No in "Fate" route
Yes in the "Unlimited Bladeworks" and "Heaven's feel"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be honest with you, I only just started reading the F/SN VN just recently. I'm on day 15 of the fate route and....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Archer stays behind to fight berserker to let shirou, rin, and saber escape. Berserker comes back the following morning to fight saber, shirou, and rin so I just assumed that archer died in that battle. Should I finish day 15 to be sure?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'll be honest with you, I only just started reading the F/SN VN just recently. I'm on day 15 of the fate route and....
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



lol your right, I forgot about that, I read the whole thing last year. but the fate route is mostly Shirou X saber. Unlimited bladeworks is where Rin X Archer get more screentime.


*Spoiler*: __ 



rinXShirouXsaber


*fap *fap *fap


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> lol your right, I forgot about that, I read the whole thing last year. but the fate route is mostly Shirou X saber. Unlimited bladeworks is where Rin X Archer get more screentime.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes, that was an epic fap moment in that route.

Well, its been a year since you read it so I can understand if you've forgotten. Well esura, there is your answer on whether those two get separated.


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

The fuck? There is ero scenes in this? And a threeway!? Goddamn. This is in the main game right? 

And that Prologue was long as fuck. I spent almost five hours on that shit and this game is JUST starting! And Rin used up two fucking CS in the fucking Prologue. She sucks mayn.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2011)

You guys and your kinks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Threeway?

Relm x Rydia x Eiko.


Hot lolis.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Threeway?
> 
> Relm x Rydia x Eiko.
> 
> ...



This kitten knows it's shit, and you lot are all faggets


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> The fuck? There is ero scenes in this? And a threeway!? Goddamn. This is in the main game right?
> 
> And that Prologue was long as fuck. I spent almost five hours on that shit and this game is JUST starting! And Rin used up two fucking CS in the fucking Prologue. She sucks mayn.



I am mildly surprised that you didn't know there are ero scenes in this.

Yeah, rin used those two CS real quick. The first time was a pretty selfish reason I believe and the second time was to save archer's ass from saber.

Nois I gonna tell you right now.

F/SN threeways>>>>>>>>>>FF threeways.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

No. You're wrong. You deserve to die now. 

In fact...



You're already dead.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Bullshit, I know what I'm talking about.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Already.

You're dead.


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2011)

I see you have some walking dead in here CMX


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I see you have some walking dead in here CMX


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 17, 2011)

hello hello FFfags .


----------



## Nois (Oct 17, 2011)

Lol Ken


He can suck mah jonson

Hewwwoooow Brite-chaaaawnpek


< lol faget


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> I am mildly surprised that you didn't know there are ero scenes in this.
> 
> Yeah, rin used those two CS real quick. The first time was a pretty selfish reason I believe and the second time was to save archer's ass from saber.
> 
> ...



How do I get these three ways? I don't know what route I'm on. Just started last night and just got off Prologue.

I was expecting some magic, Pokemon/Digimon/Shaman King like battles and shit, not ero shit. I love ero shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> How do I get these three ways? I don't know what route I'm on. Just started last night and just got off Prologue.
> 
> I was expecting some magic, Pokemon/Digimon/Shaman King like battles and shit, not ero shit. I love ero shit.



You have to invite two girls to a bar and get them drunk first.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> How do I get these three ways? I don't know what route I'm on. Just started last night and just got off Prologue.
> 
> I was expecting some magic, Pokemon/Digimon/Shaman King like battles and shit, not ero shit. I love ero shit.



the 3 way is in the fate route which you should be on now, its impossible to miss since its part of the main storyline. I would also recommend going through all the bad ends (tiger dojo pek)


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> *the 3 way is in the fate route which you should be on now, its impossible to miss since its part of the main storyline.* I would also recommend going through all the bad ends (tiger dojo pek)





Is following this guide accurate? 


So far I've been following to a T so I can get sex scenes and Tiger Dojo thingy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

That's not Final Fantasy.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's not Final Fantasy.



rin x saber x rider x caster x sakura is my Fantasy.
and thats final:ho


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Is following this guide accurate?
> 
> 
> So far I've been following to a T so I can get sex scenes and Tiger Dojo thingy.



Yeah, that guide is good. When you get a bad end you have the option of getting advice from the tiger dojo which is run by fujimura taiga and Ilya to get you back on the right track. Funny shit in that dojo let me tell you. 

Goddammit CMX we always go off topic so don't be startin' that now.


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Wait, so Tiger Dojo is like Help Me! Professor Kokonoe from Blazblue!?

Why did it take me so long to actually get this game working!? Game is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

But there are other threads for that kind of shit. You're just spamming it up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

There ain't any threads for the fate/stay night VN. Game is pretty old so reviving a dead thread is useless.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

You're a bad person.





PS:


----------



## BVB (Oct 17, 2011)

whatabout the general rpg thread?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a bad person.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think your the bad one here, posting a pic of a villain.



Chigoobarito said:


> whatabout the general rpg thread?



Then I'd be hearing it from CMX saying "Its not an RPG"

So same difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

RPG/Anime Game thread.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> RPG/Anime Game thread.



Somehow I don't think you would let it go if I said it tin that thread anyway.

Hey, esura needed my help with something and I helped him. Nothing wrong with that.....so screw you all!


----------



## Esura (Oct 17, 2011)

Mura, its good man.

The FF and Fate Thread this will be....when I finish this game. Rin and Sakura is just too cute.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 17, 2011)

You guys are perverts.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You guys are perverts.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

Fate/Stay was pretty crappy, just saiyan


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Fate/Stay was pretty crappy, just saiyan


which one the anime or the visual novel. cuz the visual novel is kawaii desupek

Heaven's feel


----------



## Gnome (Oct 17, 2011)

The anime sucked.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

So far because I haven't finished it yet, the VN is godly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

where can you read fate/stay? I was given it before...but I lost it. who is going to be the good guy and pm me a link?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

I would welcome that shit Esura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 17, 2011)

If its all setup then thats a lot faster than what I gave him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry Esura...must spread rep before reping you again.


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2011)

I made it to that scene...

lol such a crazy ass reason for a three way. 

Why does the art look much better in these scenes than the others?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

It's not gay if it's in a three-way. I'd fuck Ultros and Rydia at the same damn time.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's not gay if it's in a three-way. I'd fuck *Ultros* and *Rydia* at the same damn time.



Beastiality and Peadophlia @ the same time? smh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

Hell yes.


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2011)

Goddamn this scene is long...I want to watch some Youtube videos.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2011)

There is only one youtube video you need concern yourself with:

[YOUTUBE]DnXYVlPgX_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2011)

Ok, Hugo, is there any other scenes?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Ok, Hugo, is there any other scenes?



There is one more ero scene in that route.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> There is one more ero scene in that route.



and there are more to come in the other routes.


----------



## Esura (Oct 18, 2011)

God bless this VN. Best one ever! 

And that battle music that plays when Servants fight is awesome. This shit is awesome. Saber is awesome! Ilyaviel is awesome. Rin is awesome. Shirou irritates me though. He was such a pussy in that ero scene it made me sick. He is a pussy period.

Is the other ero scene in Fate route mandatory and what does it consist of?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> God bless this VN. Best one ever!
> 
> And that battle music that plays when Servants fight is awesome. This shit is awesome. Saber is awesome! Ilyaviel is awesome. Rin is awesome. Shirou irritates me though. He was such a pussy in that ero scene it made me sick. He is a pussy period.
> 
> Is the other ero scene in Fate route mandatory and what does it consist of?



Well like I said there is one more ero scene in that route after the threesome. I'm pretty sure theres no way you can miss it if your following the guide. Its just saber and shirou though. I love that song too, I gotta go and look for it too. Saber, Ilya, and rin are too great though. Shirou well yeah, he can be awesome in fights  but he shares what other male anime leads have. Too scared to fuck a girl right.


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well like I said there is one more ero scene in that route after the threesome. I'm pretty sure theres no way you can miss it if your following the guide. Its just saber and shirou though. I love that song too, I gotta go and look for it too. Saber, Ilya, and rin are too great though. Shirou well yeah, he can be awesome in fights  but he shares what other male anime leads have. Too scared to fuck a girl right.



I find it incomprehensible for a guy to almost turn down free sex from two girls he likes a lot which also going to save a life (win/win). Now I can understand if he was stressed out from having to do this after running away from Berserker but nope, he was scared cause he was scared. He lost all the cool points he had during that Shinji fight in school with that scene.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> I find it incomprehensible for a guy to almost turn down free sex from two girls he likes a lot which also going to save a life (win/win). Now I can understand if he was stressed out from having to do this after running away from Berserker but nope, he was scared cause he was scared. He lost all the cool points he had during that Shinji fight in school with that scene.



He might get some of those cool points back in the final fight.


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm on the 13th day so I'm getting close to the end.

I blew my entire offday on this shit. Instead of finishing Dark Souls I'm trying to finish this.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 19, 2011)

Fuck yeah just finished FF8 disc 2. teh orphanage scene
The ending of disc 2 is one of my favourite moments in FF. Galbadia garden Vs Balamb garden was just too much win.




Esura said:


> Is the other ero scene in Fate route mandatory and what does it consist of?



There are more scenes in the other routes. they are all part of the main storyline if i remember correctly. 



			
				Mura said:
			
		

> He might get some of those cool points back in the final fight.


He doesn't do much in this route, it focuses more on saber and her story. Unlimited bladeworks is where he gets a lot of his cool points from. Haven't you watched the movie


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Hugo Hill said:


> He doesn't do much in this route, it focuses more on saber and her story. Unlimited bladeworks is where he gets a lot of his cool points from. Haven't you watched the movie



I've seen the movie, I'm just saying in the last battle what shirou did was pretty awesome.


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Mura, could you link me to the animes and stuff?

I'm really liking this shit now. And what is this Fate/hollow Anthrax?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's just rename this thread Fate/Shitfest and get it over with.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Damn right I'm mad. This isn't a generic convo thread. I'm sick of that kind of shit all over NF. There are a half dozen threads in this section alone you could post this in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 19, 2011)

Well no ones stopping you from talking FF. I'll be glad to talk FF if you want.


----------



## Esura (Oct 19, 2011)

Why talking about FF gets tiresome on this thread sometimes? Cause it always ends up with some shit about Ultros which is why everyone tends to go offtopic in this thread or the thread ends up dead for a minute. At this point, I'd rather talk about any damn thing else other than Ultros. Fuck Ultros. If we are going to talk about FF, it better be about something other than Ultros.

EDIT: Thanks Mura.  rep

Lets talk about THEATRYTHM. That shit looks fun.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Oct 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lets talk about THEATRYTHM. That shit looks fun.



for real, It has Ultros in it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Why talking about FF gets tiresome on this thread sometimes? Cause it always ends up with some shit about Ultros which is why everyone tends to go offtopic in this thread or the thread ends up dead for a minute. At this point, I'd rather talk about any damn thing else other than Ultros. Fuck Ultros. If we are going to talk about FF, it better be about something other than Ultros.
> 
> EDIT: Thanks Mura.  rep
> 
> Lets talk about THEATRYTHM. That shit looks fun.


This is the Final Fantasy thread.

Think about it.


Hugo Hill said:


> for real, It has Ultros in it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2011)

I told ya Ultros sucks hardcore CMX...you just never listened.


----------



## Gnome (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Awesome (Oct 19, 2011)

This thread is now about Cactuar.


----------



## BVB (Oct 19, 2011)

I approve of a cactuar-centric thread.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 19, 2011)

Surprisingly enough...I to approve of Cactur if it gets rid of Ultros topic title...and No Winny/Lyra/Aji Tae do not be a smartass and try to turn it against Gilgamesh.


----------



## Nois (Oct 19, 2011)

Ultros, Giglgamesh, Umaro, Cactuar and Stiltzkin in one spoof FF's team

The hilarity would rip the Void a new one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Got your cactuar right here.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Oct 20, 2011)

Fuck i hate Jumbo Cactuar in ff13,annoying shit


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 20, 2011)

Use the sazh stategy against it and it'll be a breeze.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 20, 2011)

Jumbo Cactuar wasn't that bad. I loved that guy.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Oct 27, 2011)

I haven't gotten around to fighting Jumbo Cactuar yet but any scene with the Cactuar in it was hilarious and the Cactuars themselves are pretty fun to fight. I like fighting Behemoth Kings as soon as I get to Gran Pulse. Damn they make for fun battles.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 27, 2011)

Jumbo Cactuar is just epic.

It's 10 stories tall.
It has a mustache.
It falls on top of you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 30, 2011)

so, I kind of miss posting in this thread.





happy early halloween to you bbes .


----------



## Nois (Oct 30, 2011)

same to you Brity


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

Yo been a while

Been playing a man's game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 30, 2011)

oh Nois, you should be Ezra for halloween, btw .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello Brightly Dear...happy early Halloween.


----------



## Nois (Oct 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh Nois, you should be Ezra for halloween, btw .


Imma be Ezra probably

I should catch up on PLL


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 30, 2011)

Been a while since I been up in here. Been busy with dark souls and everything.


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Been a while since I been up in here. Been busy with dark souls and everything.



that's cause it's a game for manly men


----------



## Esura (Oct 30, 2011)

Fate/Stay night game killed any of my visits here.

BEST VN EVER!!!!!! 

Square needs to make a FF VN with various FF games crossing over...through the perspective of Lightning, and with a cameo from Rin and Saber.


----------



## Ishamael (Oct 30, 2011)

Replayed Tactics a couple of weeks ago. Party of five black mages


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Replayed Tactics a couple of weeks ago. Party of five black mages



Just make them all calculators.

It's like cheating.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 31, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hello Brightly Dear...happy early Halloween.



<3 are you dressing up? 



Nois said:


> Imma be Ezra probably
> 
> I should catch up on PLL



that's a nice excuse to go hit on high schoolers . 
I don't like the TV series. Whores. Skanks. No pretty boys >:/


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> that's a nice excuse to go hit on high schoolers .
> I don't like the TV series. Whores. Skanks. No pretty boys >:/



I get hit on by high schoolers

There's this "night with science" at one of the local high schools and I got invited by some people... an entire night with drunk chicks and angsty boys... I'm too old for this shit methinks


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> I get hit on by high schoolers
> 
> There's this "night with science" at one of the local high schools and I got invited by some people... an entire night with drunk chicks and angsty boys... I'm too old for this shit methinks



Bag and tag.

If I were getting hit on by a high school girl you better believe I'd be asking for ID.


Seventeen and she gets the peen.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 31, 2011)

I easily pass as a child / highschooler. I usually buy my movie tickets under "child" . but asian people see me as an asian college student ||OTL. 

I get hit on by HS dicks who think they're older than me & I'm all, "nawh, urma jr." 

CMX prowling for chicks. btw you're handsomer than i thought.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bag and tag.
> 
> If I were getting hit on by a high school girl you better believe I'd be asking for ID.
> 
> ...


Well, tapping a HS student leaves you pen for the "crazy teenage shit stalkin" crap aterwards. Other than that, some of dat 18yos


BrightlyGoob said:


> I easily pass as a child / highschooler. I usually buy my movie tickets under "child" . but asian people see me as an asian college student ||OTL.
> 
> I get hit on by HS dicks who think they're older than me & I'm all, "nawh, urma jr."
> 
> CMX prowling for chicks. btw you're handsomer than i thought.


Ur keeeewt tho:33

And I had this friend, who looks extremely Asian, but is not, and on top of that she's blonde... You wouldn't believe the shitstorm that surrounds her on a regular basis


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm very attractive.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

I'll leave this here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Want that toilet paper.


Lick my ass!!!


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

They should make a tp with rydia, just like that one


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

They should.

And they should make a douche for women that is modeled after an Ultros tentacle.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should.
> 
> And they should make a douche for women that is modeled after an Ultros tentacle.



I'd buy it




for my gf...


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They should.
> 
> And they should make a douche for women that is modeled after an Ultros tentacle.



That reminds me of a joke.

Why does Ms. Piggy douche with vinegar and salt?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Because Kermit loves sweet and sour pork.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That reminds me of a joke.
> 
> Why does Ms. Piggy douche with vinegar and salt?
> 
> ...





I want to fucking neg you so bad for that shitty joke.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

REALLY? I mean I didn't even click the spoiler till you said something.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

I missed the hate talk in this thread


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 31, 2011)

let's start the hate.






i hate anyone who defies prompto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate Prompto.



And I hate everyone who disagrees with me about Ultros being the best.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate ultros and prompto and ff4 now that I've replayed it


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I hate Disaresta.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

So much hate in here. Wheres the love?


----------



## Gnome (Oct 31, 2011)

Lol love. I hate kittens, I really do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Oct 31, 2011)

HAPPY HALLOWEEN EVERYONE!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh yeah it is halloween, isn't it?

.......Happy halloween everyone!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

I am dressed up like Ultros.




No I'm not.  I wish I was.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am dressed up like Ultros.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you probably were too fucking lazy to make that costume we talked about, weren't you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Not only was I too lazy, I forgot all about it.

Even had I remembered I would have not done it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Thats mildly shocking. If anyone were to dress up I'd think it'd be you.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CMX is excused tho, he's bearign the gospel of Ultros to the infidels so you know, no time for halloweenz for him


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> Thats mildly shocking. If anyone were to dress up I'd think it'd be you.


I'm a grown-ass man. I'm 30. 


Nois said:


> CMX is excused tho, he's bearign the gospel of Ultros to the infidels so you know, no time for halloweenz for him


Preach! 

Ultros, mother-fuckers!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm a grown-ass man. I'm 30.



Everyone has the kid inside of them, your no different.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In Zaxxon's case it's the other way around.
> 
> 
> Wait, that's a terrible thing to say.



Dude, I can't believe you went there.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> In Zaxxon's case it's the other way around.
> 
> 
> Wait, that's a terrible thing to say.


The fact that something's terrible doesn't make it any less true tho


Mura said:


> Dude, I can't believe you went there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Yeah, I am ashamed. I'm gonna delete that post. You better delete that quote.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Who, me or nois?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 31, 2011)

Both of you are spreading evidence! 

It's spreading!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate Prompto.
> 
> 
> 
> And I hate everyone who disagrees with me about Ultros being the best.





Disaresta said:


> I hate ultros and prompto and ff4 now that I've replayed it



I fucking hate you both.





Okay trick or treating is done for me. I was a pokeball. Red shirt, white pants + cardboard belt is pretty convincing. Though my friends all wanted to put their hair into pigtails so I think passerbyers think we had some loli thing going on .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Both of you are spreading evidence!
> 
> It's spreading!



You'd have to bribe me to have me delete my posts.



BrightlyGoob said:


> I fucking hate you both.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolis goin' trick or treatin'. Now thats a sight to behold.


----------



## Disaresta (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I hate Disaresta.





I was kidding about the prompto and ultros part


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Both of you are spreading evidence!
> 
> It's spreading!



I think someone did confuse us right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> I think someone did confuse us right?



You would be correct.


----------



## Nois (Oct 31, 2011)

Mura said:


> You would be correct.



< ha shit memory lately


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Oct 31, 2011)

btw cannot unread CMX's deleted post.
> am totally reading your quoted post





.


----------



## Esura (Oct 31, 2011)

This thread is so ass nowadays.

General RPG thread is where its at.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> This thread is so ass nowadays.
> 
> General RPG thread is where its at.



You hit your head again Esura


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura your banned from here for a week.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

General RPG thread is now shit. FF thread only refuge of sanity.


My Canadian Pal, Scott Woods, has been replaying FFIX again. He claims it's the best one ever. Thoughts on his Canadian tastes?

I still maintain that FFVI is the best one.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

I like VI and IX equally. Each has an upper hand on the other in certain depts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

I gonna be honest, to this day I have not completed FF VI. Nor have I completed I, II, III, IV, V.


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

FFVII and the FFX series is the best FF games for me.


----------



## Esura (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> I gonna be honest, to this day I have not completed FF VI. Nor have I completed I, II, III, IV, V.



I can understand not finishing I, II, III, V, and VI, but you haven't completed IV? Its like the most ported FF game in existence and is the true FFI.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

I still need to complete/properly play I, II and V. Other than that, VII and VI are my most played FFs. Completed VII about 6 times, and VI about 4 times.

btw, what happened to Gaawa-chan?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I can understand not finishing I, II, III, V, and VI, but you haven't completed IV? Its like the most ported FF game in existence and is the true FFI.



I guess I just haven't gotten around to it yet. Maybe I find it hard to play because of the graphics it used compared to now. I can still play older games but not very often.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like VI and IX equally. Each has an upper hand on the other in certain depts.


I'm not sure about that. FFIX only has the upper hand in graphics and cgi titties. 


Mura said:


> I gonna be honest, to this day I have not completed FF VI. Nor have I completed I, II, III, IV, V.


Bad person. 

I've completed FFVI about 5 times now. It's the most replayed game of all time.


Nois said:


> I still need to complete/properly play I, II and V. Other than that, VII and VI are my most played FFs. Completed VII about 6 times, and VI about 4 times.
> 
> btw, what happened to Gaawa-chan?


I've played FFI about 4 times on 3 different platforms. I've played FFII twice on two different platform. FFIII I've played twice as well.

FFIV I've played at least four times, two times on the SNES (one easy one hard version), and then the newer releases on GBA and PSP. 

FFV I have played three times, I think  (once on SNES, once on PSX, once on GBA).

FFVI I've played so many times I have actually lost count--mostly on SNES, but I also played through on the GBA.

FFVII? Twice. No need for further plays.

FFVIII? Once all the way through, about 4 times partially.

FFIX? Twice.

FFX? Once.

FFXII? Not even completed.

FFXIII? See FFXII.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

I like FFXII. I'm still looking for similar games In terms of neatness of menu sand shit. I think that game's at least well done when it comes to how the interface is handled.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I kind of liked FFXII--at least some aspects.

It's just that I never finished it. It got tedious after that giant tower.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

I think the only place after the tower is the final boss so you might as well finish that.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

You mean the Pharos? I only got there recently... with 180h on my counter

I kinda like the randomness of loot and how you need to go through shit to get items. Pretty nice.

But I'm generally of the opinion they should make Ivalice a side franchise whatsoever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I can't play FFXII anymore. 

I tried playing it on my PS2 and it looks like shit on the HDTV I have.

Then I tried the emulator route and I just couldn't stick with it.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

> able to emulate  ps2 on computer

< jealous;_;

I need to play a nice RPG, is odin sphere good? I probably should get that Persona 3 FES too


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

I think I've changed my opinion on Hope in XIII-2. 





He's pretty cute.






also notice how he says Vanille before Fang in the Change the Future trailer hopexvanilleomg


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

pairing tard

@CMX... wtf bro? get internet...

tho you're at work when it's day here so idk


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm a pairing tard?  





I have to go job shadow someone tmrw, ugh. CMX, let me come to your workplace.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> pairing tard
> 
> @CMX... wtf bro? get internet...
> 
> tho you're at work when it's day here so idk


Too expensive. 

Besides, this gives me a lot of free time. I don't have to sit at the computer watching TV all day anymore.

Now I can sit at the computer and long for TV all day instead. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm a pairing tard?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay. Do you live in Colorado? If not we don't pay airfare.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

adhiasdhias you live in colorado? I was there last week . 





no worries though, Nois can tutor me .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Everyone knows that.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

I didn't know that . I'm in California & hate it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

Don't talk to me about hating states. Colorado is shit. It's snowing tonight.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

I can tutor people in English


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 1, 2011)

I can tutor women with my penis.


Tutor them in horrible sexual experiences.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

you mean some Maths right. The flesh geometry


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Yohohohohohohohoho!


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yohohohohohohohoho!





fits perfectly


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yohohohohohohohoho!



Dat Gilgamesh.

He needs to be in more games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

This Kain guy...he needs to be around more.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

FFXII Gilgamesh was the best Gilgamesh tho.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Was most fond of FFV Gilgamesh myself.  Battle on the Big Bridge and all that.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

You get that in XII too, with a remix of the V's battle theme

Plus, Gilgamesh has a voice, which I weirdly associate with how Dae sounds


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

I know of a gilgamesh thats much more awesome than FF's gilgamesh.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Well that's true.  It's just been so damn long since I've played FFXII that I've honestly forgotten alot of it.  

Was his voice actor the same guy who voiced him in Dissidia 012?  I want to say no, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> I know of a gilgamesh thats much more awesome than FF's gilgamesh.





Kain Highwind said:


> Well that's true.  It's just been so damn long since I've played FFXII that I've honestly forgotten alot of it.
> 
> Was his voice actor the same guy who voiced him in Dissidia 012?  I want to say no, but I'm not sure.



I don't know

<never played Dissidia


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 1, 2011)

There's a gilgamesh outside of FF


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> There's a gilgamesh outside of FF



Lol, there's probably a ton to be honest.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> There's a gilgamesh outside of FF



There was a real life Gilgamesh


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Nois said:


>





*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]2Z3BzfhVJ8A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]m1VaR7hs90k[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]jvmDPO49jWI[/YOUTUBE]




This gil owns any others.


----------



## Nois (Nov 1, 2011)

impressive


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

another gilgamesh party?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> impressive



Hell yeah, he has a "Kneel before me!" kind of personality. Total badass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

That Gilgamesh is on Par with FF Gilgamesh. To try and say he is above him is laughable.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That Gilgamesh is on Par with FF Gilgamesh. To try and say he is above him is laughable.



No, he is above him, thats the straight-up truth.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> No, he is above him, thats the straight-up truth.



Mura....gtfo.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura, gtfi <3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mura....gtfo.



Don't hate because its true vasto.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Mura, gtfi <3.





Mura said:


> Don't hate because its true vasto.



Mura that bishie looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is lucky to even be on par with the better Gilgamesh.


NOW GTFO AND TAKE BG WITH YOU!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mura that bishie looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is lucky to even be on par with the better Gilgamesh.
> 
> 
> NOW GTFO AND TAKE BG WITH YOU!



All that gil has to do is rape your gil with those infinite swords. Not even a fight.


----------



## Kain Highwind (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> All that gil has to do is rape your gil with those infinite swords. Not even a fight.



Too bad all those infinite swords are useless against MORPHING TIME!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> All that gil has to do is rape your gil with those infinite swords. Not even a fight.



Your right its not a fight...for FF Gilgamesh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> NOW GTFO AND TAKE BG WITH YOU!



 /leaves.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your right its not a fight...for FF Gilgamesh.



Alright, then tell me how FF gil can win against him and *maybe* I'll consider it.

And look, you made brightly cry. How could you do that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> Alright, then tell me how FF gil can win against him and *maybe* I'll consider it.
> 
> And look, you made brightly cry. How could you do that?



By Bisecting him. FF Gilgamesh wields a sword that can cut into time and space. he can make him self much more durable and faster by casting haste, shell, and protect all at once.. Has a slash that can create a whirlwind. Can travel between dimensions. Can also cast magic.


All I remember from FS Gilgamesh is his primitive Erza like ability. And he is a pretty boy pussy who wears armor.


COME AT ME MURA!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> By Bisecting him. FF Gilgamesh wields a sword that can cut into time and space. he can make him self much more durable and faster by casting haste, shell, and protect all at once.. Has a slash that can create a whirlwind. Can travel between dimensions. Can also cast magic.
> 
> 
> All I remember from FS Gilgamesh is his primitive Erza like ability. And he is a pretty boy pussy who wears armor.
> ...



I'll give you gilgamesh's most prized sword out of anyone he posseses, . Not to mention this word's special attack swallows, compresses, and accelerates wind pressure into an artificial space-time distortion. This is a sword that can literally cut the world in two. Not to mention he is a half-god, and he slayed the demigod humbaba.

Come at me, bro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2011)

Half gods can die.

And when ea and Zantetsuken clash Zanteksuken will win.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Half gods can die.
> 
> And when ea and Zantetsuken clash Zanteksuken will win.



If I remember correctly in XII gil's zantetsuken like all his weapons were fake.

So, Ea>>>>>Zantetsuken.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2011)

Any Gilgamesh > Ultros

Canon fact


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 1, 2011)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Any Gilgamesh > Ultros
> 
> Canon fact



Well I think that goes without saying.

Everytime I look at your gilgamesh set it gives me goosebumps. Fucking awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> If I remember correctly in XII gil's zantetsuken like all his weapons were fake.
> 
> So, Ea>>>>>Zantetsuken.



Not talking about his XII zantetsuken...the VIII zantetsuken

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpXbtiozF4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Lightning > Kurumi Imari > F/SN Gilgamesh > FF Gilgamesh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

I hate all of you now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

The King of Heroes will slawter Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Lightning > Kurumi Imari > F/SN Gilgamesh > FF Gilgamesh



I'm surprised yuna ain't up in that.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

Vasto being angry about people liking Gilga, but not his Gilga

I can even bear the Gilgamesh>Ultros talk with it


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 2, 2011)

Cactuar>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>all


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

Mog


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Bestest.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bestest.



Dat Ultiepek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 2, 2011)

that's actually a cute picture.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Why does it look like he is sinking?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

He's sinking into his own glory.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Or his death.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros is immortal. He can never die.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Show me proof of that statement.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

He was "killed" 4 times in Final Fantasy VI.


And yet he came back to life as badass Colosseum curator.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He was "killed" 4 times in Final Fantasy VI.
> 
> 
> And yet he came back to life as badass Colosseum curator.



I told you that I haven't completed VI so I wouldn't of known that.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm surprised yuna ain't up in that.


I wuv me some Yuna...but after actually watching Bible Black...like watching and not fapping or anything...I like Imari even more. And Lightning is dope, so yeah.

Lightning and Imari forever!


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> I told you that I haven't completed VI so I wouldn't of known that.



why argue against his immortality then


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> why argue against his immortality then



Just to have a little fun with CMX. He usually becomes my entertainment.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura, Ultros isn't immortal dude. Don't fall for their bullshit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mura, Ultros isn't immortal dude. Don't fall for their bullshit.



Can someone give me a straight answer then.


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros is an immortal champion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros is immortal. That's 100% canon.

Here's him jizzing all over the cast of some GBA game:


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't tease the immortal octopus kids.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Can someone give me a straight answer then.



Ultros is just a recurring comic relief enemy in FFVI who is weak as shit, no lie. Think Team Rocket, but instead of Jessie and James its Ultros and Typhoon. CMX hypes him up as some sort of awesome creature but its really not. As much as I fuck with Dae Dae about Gilgamesh, at least he is actually cool and powerful and unique. Ultros is just a wisecracking octopus...thats it. 

Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but yeah.

*tl;dr:* Orutorosu sugoi desu!! pek


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros is all-powerful. You shut your blasphemer mouth, Esura.


----------



## Blade (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura is trolling.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope, not at all.

The purple fucker is forgettable and I only indulge in this foolishness because CMX is mah boi.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

F-forgettable? 


I ask you yet again: where is Gilgamesh's fanmade theme song? People love Ultros. Proof:


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nope, not at all.
> 
> The purple fucker is forgettable and I only indulge in this foolishness because CMX is mah boi.





I might rep you with it, just so your altzheimer's doesn't kick in


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Gilgamesh does not need a fan made theme because he has his own. And I still hate all of you.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh does not need a fan made theme because he has his own. And I still hate all of you.



I don't hate you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh does not need a fan made theme because he has his own. And I still hate all of you.



Ultros has his own theme, too. It's just that he also has adoring fans.

Suck it, Gilgamesh. Nobody wants you.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh does not need a fan made theme because he has his own. And I still hate all of you.


stfu, we like you so we try to help your poor judgement


Esura said:


> I don't hate you.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has his own theme, too. It's just that he also has adoring fans.
> 
> Suck it, Gilgamesh. Nobody wants you.





I like Gilgamesh... but Ultros is > Gilgamesh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

At least you realize the truth.


----------



## Esura (Nov 2, 2011)

Gilgamesh is stronger than Odin...which makes him stronger than Ultros by default.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Gilgamesh is stronger than Odin...which makes him stronger than Ultros by default.




> implying Odin is anywhere above shit level


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros > the entire FFVerse, bro.

He shit out the entire Final Fantasy multiverse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Ultros is so fail he can not even tentacle rape right. Yes...I went there CMX.


----------



## Nois (Nov 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ultros is so fail he can not even tentacle rape right. Yes...I went there CMX.



Don't make me remind you what Ultros did to you that one Mafia game


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2011)

Nois said:


> Don't make me remind you what Ultros did to you that one Mafia game



Yeah....he died and Gilgamesh lived...and won.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Ultros tentacle raped your mother.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah....he died and Gilgamesh lived...and won.



He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah....he died and Gilgamesh lived...and won.



He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah....he died and Gilgamesh lived...and won.



He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Remember when I said I would beat FFIX this time when I started playing? (if not, I did say that)

Well guess what!?










































Didn't happen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Why not? Can't beat the bosses?


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

The game is boring, like almost FFIII level of boring. Don't feel bad Gnome, I stopped playing it as well.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 3, 2011)

fuck y'all. FFIX was boss.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> fuck y'all. FFIX was boss.



what she said


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

I like IX.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> I like IX.



That's because you're Mini Me


----------



## Gnome (Nov 3, 2011)

Well. Gears 3, Forza 4, Uncharted 3 and next week Skyrim. They kind of got in mah way.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> That's because you're Mini Me



Or it could be the other way around.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Or it could be the other way around.



>2006
>3k posts

<


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> >2006
> >3k posts
> 
> <



I did join in 2006 but I stopped coming here from 2007-2009. Thats the reason I'm so low.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> I did join in 2006 but I stopped coming here from 2007-2009. Thats the reason I'm so low.



I had a pause between late 2005 and 2007 too

Oh well, you're a bto anyway

Everyone here is a bro, save for Brity. She's a sis


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 3, 2011)

I feel like shet when I see 11'ers with like, 7k posts or something .


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I feel like shet when I see 11'ers with like, 7k posts or something .



How do you think I feel when I see CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> How do you think I feel when I see CMX?


Horny? 



Also, I think FFIX is easily top 5 in the Final Fantasy tier.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Before you know it, I'll have more posts than Nois even though I'm a 09'er.

Ironically, I graduated in 09.  

EDIT: Looking at my join date....I joined here on the same fucking month and year as my HS graduation.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> Before you know it, I'll have more posts than Nois even though I'm a 09'er.
> 
> Ironically, I graduated in 09.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at my join date....I joined here on the same fucking month and year as my HS graduation.



If I didn't spend so much fucking time in the FC section, or on MSN I'd be at least 11k by now


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> How do you think I feel when I see CMX?



CMX is CMX, don't feel inferior . 



CrazyMoronX said:


> Horny?



oh youuu . 



Esura said:


> Before you know it, I'll have more posts than Nois even though I'm a 09'er.
> 
> Ironically, I graduated in 09.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at my join date....I joined here on the same fucking month and year as my HS graduation.



NF was your the start of your adulthood, ehh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape





Gnome said:


> He got generified by Ultros tentacle rape



No Ultros feared Gilgamesh so much he wanted to befriend him instead of fight him...also who bent Ultros over and fucked him? Was it cactur, buhamut, or Tonberry?


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> NF was your the start of your adulthood, ehh?



Well, kind of. 

I think out of everyone in this thread....I'm the youngest.....sigh...

EDIT: Actually, thats a good thing. Being 21, the sky is the limit!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm the oldest! 


Meaning I am the best.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

No, you are just an old fart.

Don't worry, I'll still visit this site occasionally when I become old like you too. Anime and gaming fan for life...until I get Alzheimer or carpel tunnel or some other age debilitating illnesses.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2011)

Brightly is younger then you Esura.


----------



## Nois (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob is the youngest methinks

Me and Mura the same age rite?

CMX is the elder here


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

Brightly is younger than me? 

So I'm not the youngest? Yeah dippidity bou!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

Esura said:


> No, you are just an old fart.
> 
> Don't worry, I'll still visit this site occasionally when I become old like you too. Anime and gaming fan for life...until I get Alzheimer or carpel tunnel or some other age debilitating illnesses.


I'll still be puttering around on the forums when I'm 50, assuming it still exists.

I'm going to be runnin' thangs.



Nois said:


> BrightlyGoob is the youngest methinks
> 
> Me and Mura the same age rite?
> 
> CMX is the elder here



I should get a robe and a cane.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 3, 2011)

ahdsj;dopajspodsa I'm the youngest?  awh, I am. 20 years old.




CMX is a pedo for sexually approaching me a while back .


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ahdsj;dopajspodsa I'm the youngest?  awh, I am. 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We are only a year apart so....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ahdsj;dopajspodsa I'm the youngest?  awh, I am. 20 years old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh-uh.

I'm that sugar daddy you been lookin' for, baby girl. I got stacks of cash. Stacks and stacks.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 3, 2011)

My final harem .

btw I still remember when you all thought I was like 14-16 or something. 

Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, FFV & FFVI coming to PSN... asdhioasdhsaiohdasdas let me drown in happiness. CC & FFV anywhere after breaking my discs.


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

*Magitek Armor Mounts… For Final Fantasy XIV*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> My final harem .
> 
> btw I still remember when you all thought I was like 14-16 or something.
> 
> Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, FFV & FFVI coming to PSN... asdhioasdhsaiohdasdas let me drown in happiness. CC & FFV anywhere after breaking my discs.



You are like 14-16 since your still able to go trick or treating.


----------



## Esura (Nov 3, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You are like 14-16 since your still able to go trick or treating.



LOL good one son!

Fate/EXTRA > FFI, II, III, V, VIII, IX, and FFXII btw


----------



## The World (Nov 3, 2011)

Nope              .


----------



## Nois (Nov 4, 2011)

Anyone got a ps3 he or she wants to send me


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You are like 14-16 since your still able to go trick or treating.



don't blame me for looking youthful .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> don't blame me for looking youthful .



Oh such a diva.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> My final harem .
> 
> btw I still remember when you all thought I was like 14-16 or something.
> 
> Chrono Trigger, Chrono Cross, FFV & FFVI coming to PSN... asdhioasdhsaiohdasdas let me drown in happiness. CC & FFV anywhere after breaking my discs.


I never thought that. Otherwise I would have never asked to see your titties. 


Now, show me your titties. I will love you long time.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 4, 2011)

What's this about youngest?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

zenieth said:


> What's this about youngest?



Age doesn't matter.


What matters is who's sexiest.


I'm the sexiest man on NF.

Who's the sexiest woman? And when she's gonna get on my body?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

PSN sucks.


Give us the remakes already. I don't want to play these games again on PSN when I can still play the exact same games on an emulator for free.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

I just wanna play it on my PS3, thats the only reason I would want it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I'd buy it if it were free. 






Otherwise, Square gets no more of my money. None.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'd buy it if it were free.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see your done with square. So, no more new FF games for you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm done until they make a good game.

I would buy Type-0, but they refuse to release it here.

I would maybe buy Versus XIII but they are focusing on shitty games instead.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

Type 0 has Nine. Nine = blond.
FF V XIII has Prompto. Prompto = blond





I'm buying both of them for sure.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

You wont be buying Versus XIII.

Because it will never come out.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll buy it in heaven .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll buy it in hell.


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm done until they make a good game.
> 
> I would buy Type-0, but they refuse to release it here.
> 
> I would maybe* buy Versus XIII * but they are focusing on shitty games instead.



How old are you now? You still have time to wait.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

lol no bro, CMX is a grampa .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

You're mean.


I'm not going to give you my moneys now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 4, 2011)

Blade said:


> How old are you now? You still have time to wait.



Lets just say...he doesn't have as much time as us to wait.

Hes the oldest person in this forum.


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> lol no bro, CMX is a grampa .





Esura said:


> Lets just say...he doesn't have as much time as us to wait.
> 
> Hes the oldest person in this forum.






CrazyMoronX said:


> You're mean.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to give you my moneys now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're mean.
> 
> 
> I'm not going to give you my moneys now.



I'm sorry sugar daddy .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

It's too late. 

I am very unforgiving.


----------



## Blade (Nov 4, 2011)

Ultros fan can be a cruel person.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It's too late.
> 
> I am very unforgiving.



would growing a fetish for way older men help? .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> would growing a fetish for way older men help? .


Probably. :33


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

A shit, its been for ever since I've checked up on dat FF thread, wonder whats going on...



BrightlyGoob said:


> would growing a fetish for way older men help? .






CrazyMoronX said:


> Probably. :33



I see CMX is keeping that pimp hand strong


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

Gotta keep it strong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2011)

CMX has no pimp hand. And if I ever catch him seducing BG again I will beat him with my back hand!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

awh, vasto's still here for me?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 4, 2011)

I have not one pimp hand, but two pimp hands. Both strong.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> awh, vasto's still here for me?



Damn right BG!



CrazyMoronX said:


> I have not one pimp hand, but two pimp hands. Both strong.



Which still does not equal the amount to the back of my back hand.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> CMX has no pimp hand. And if I ever catch him seducing BG again I will beat him with my back hand!



Is your back hand as strong as my glock? 

Cuz dat how realz pimps do


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Damn right BG!



we should remarry . I'm sorry about our divorce a while back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2011)

Disaresta said:


> Is your back hand as strong as my glock?
> 
> Cuz dat how realz pimps do



Thats how pussies do it. Come at me.



BrightlyGoob said:


> we should remarry . I'm sorry about our divorce a while back.



I have already forgotten it.


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Thats how pussies do it. Come at me.



Locked and loaded beaches


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

How about if I try to seduce GB Vasto


----------



## Disaresta (Nov 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> How about if I try to seduce GB Vasto



I want in on that action


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

I'mno big on sharing tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> How about if I try to seduce GB Vasto





Disaresta said:


> I want in on that action



I will not feel bad about hurting either one of you.


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

Vasto feeling insecure and resolves to violence eh?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

popcorn.jpg





you guys are a lovely harem .



VastoLorDae said:


> I will not feel bad about hurting either one of you.



<3


//

okay so you guys know about my infamously strict parents. I probably won't be getting MW3 because I'm planning to get FF Type-0 & XIII-2. 

& they'll throw a fit if I spend money on "ridiculous video games". which sucks. like I don't even know if I can get the FF games I just mentioned >____>. 

ashdiosahdioashdasd whynofreedom.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Vasto feeling insecure and resolves to violence eh?



It is a simple method to teach those that know better. Go back to seducing your students......you hack. Come at me Nois.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

LOL EZRA <33333.





omg now I just mentally said that & it sounds like Esura .


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)

Maybe its time for me to come clean Vasto.

I've been seeing BG behind your back. 

EDIT: AND BG has my name stuck in her head.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Maybe its time for me to come clean Vasto.
> 
> I've been seeing BG behind your back.
> 
> EDIT: AND BG has my name stuck in her head.



Then I should thank you. Your bungling has brought me and BG back together again. I guess why she has your name stuck in her head is because your a bad nightmare to her. Don't worry...I will make her forget all about you Esura.


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It is a simple method to teach those that know better. Go back to seducing your students......you hack. Come at me Nois.



I would not seduce BG you stupido. She's too kewt to be trifled with


Esura said:


> Maybe its time for me to come clean Vasto.
> 
> I've been seeing BG behind your back.
> 
> EDIT: AND BG has my name stuck in her head.



This makes ofr an ugly mental image


And BG, I <3 you toopek

But get that Type-0 asap, no worries about other games


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

oh you guys flatter me  <3.





yeah, I'm planning on it. but I wanna kinda persuade my sister to get it cause the PSP is hers & I don't like buying myself a game for someone else's console, lmao. Nine is *hot* .


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

< needs to catch up on Type-0


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

lol I don't know anything about it. But the setting reminds me of some mixture between Harry Potter & FFVIII & Tekken T_____T. 




But I do know about Nine .


*Spoiler*: _omgdrooling_


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

lol

Well I like the chool setting, and the environment they've created in the game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

the school setting interested me because I liked VIII's setting. I should correct myself; it's more like the VIBE is a mixture of HP, VIII & Tekken .


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

Well yeah, I like the uniform thingo, and the fact the kids are part of a class. Plus the aesthetics of that world and the return of the ATB is a big yes from me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

The uniforms are attractive . But I think more variety with designs would be better. I need to do some more reading on this game e____e.



& you said YOU didn't know anything .


----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

What? I said I need to read up on it more, which I did on finalfantasywiki

Even got to see the chars.

And Cid is a villain now


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

FFwiki is the best. Wikipedia got nothing on them.

I'm on my phone now, & too lazy to search it up, but when's it being released? Also I pray that they won't cut down on Nine's swearing in the English version T___T.

I love Cid. Especially in IX.


----------



## Esura (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Nov 5, 2011)

The wiki only has the Jap release date, which is 27 Oct 2011.


Reading into this game's stuff makes me wanna get a PSP

IT draws on stuff from VIII and X apparently. And the tivia section says that the game has the best developed bacgrounds for all the characters inroduced. Introduces explicit bloodshed and a more tragic/serious storyline

HYPE. Hype everywhere


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 5, 2011)

I LIKE TRAGEDY & ANGST .






well it better have an english version to start with. I'll be highly disappointed if there's none.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Day one purchase--if it actually comes out here.


Then I'll have to either pirate the game or rip the ISO. I hate playing off the UMD.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 7, 2011)

I may have to play XIV just for her.


----------



## The World (Nov 7, 2011)

Hairless kitty except for her tail? The fuck? 

I bet her pubes are shaven too.


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> I may have to play XIV just for her.







Damn thats hot.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Ultros approves with tentacle-slap to her ass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 7, 2011)

No way in hell ultros can get even close to rin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros approves with tentacle-slap to her ass.






Meaning Ultros sucks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

You mad?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

How am I mad? Gilgamesh obviously had enough of beating up on Galuf so he left before he bloodlusted and slaughtered him.


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

Watching you two is like watching the bout of light and darkness

but with more kicks, and purple and red in stead of the light and darkness thing


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

Watching CMX and Vasto arguing is like watching some dude take a dick in the ass with no lube.


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> Watching CMX and Vasto arguing is like watching some dude take a dick in the ass with no lube.



Now I'm confused with the intention of this utterance... 


Ah well


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> Now I'm confused with the intention of this utterance...
> 
> 
> Ah well



I can't be sure, but I think he means I railroaded Vasto into anal oblivion.


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I can't be sure, but I think he means I railroaded Vasto into anal oblivion.



with 8 purple... tentacles

But Vasto is a nice person


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

How ludicris...you needed a Mod to try and glorify Ultros. Which failed. It is obvious that Gilgamesh>Ultros on every level.

Just like Ff Gilgamesh>F/S Gilgamesh....I SEE YOU LURKING MURA!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

I didn't need a mod to do that. The mod did that of his own volition in appreciation and recognition of Ultros's superiority to any and all Final Fantasy characters.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2011)

how about cactuar >>>>> all 






guys







seriously


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

Shut up, backstabber.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't need a mod to do that. The mod did that of his own volition in appreciation and recognition of Ultros's superiority to any and all Final Fantasy characters.



Everyone knows Winny is a whack job mod. She does not know what is right and wrong. Ultros is nothing more then Gilgamesh's thrown away pet. It was throw away because it was so ugly.


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't need a mod to do that. The mod did that of his own volition in appreciation and recognition of Ultros's superiority to any and all Final Fantasy characters.



The mod also likes to tease Vasto:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 7, 2011)

A mod after my own heart. pek


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

That she is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> how about cactuar >>>>> all
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never brightly....NEVER! Gilgamesh>all!


----------



## Nois (Nov 7, 2011)

But seriously:

Ultros, Mog, Gilgamesh, Cactuar, Umaro and their pet Moomba. All in a game of fun and epic...

Make it happen SE


----------



## Esura (Nov 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How ludicris...you needed a Mod to try and glorify Ultros. Which failed. It is obvious that Gilgamesh>Ultros on every level.
> 
> Just like Ff Gilgamesh>F/S Gilgamesh....I SEE YOU LURKING MURA!



You mean ludicrous.

And yes, FF Gilgamesh is better than Ultros, no shit. However, FF Gilgamesh is fucking ass compared to F/S Gilgamesh. Gilgamesh would skewer him with his Noble Phantasm Gate of Babylon before he can get near. Thousands of Noble Phantasms getting shot at you like a machine gun...he can't handle that.

Only Saber and Shirou can stand a chance...or Sakura.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> You mean ludicrous.
> 
> And yes, FF Gilgamesh is better than Ultros, no shit. However, FF Gilgamesh is fucking ass compared to F/S Gilgamesh. Gilgamesh would skewer him with his Noble Phantasm Gate of Babylon before he can get near. Thousands of Noble Phantasms getting shot at you like a machine gun...he can't handle that.
> 
> Only Saber and Shirou can stand a chance...or Sakura.



FF Gilgamesh would vanish his ass to the void where Cloud of Darkness would proceed to destroy him. GilgameshxCOD>F/SGilgamesh.

F/S Gilgamesh is just a poor knock off of FF Gilgamesh. Gilgameshes should be gar...not some bishie looking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that wears armor....golden armor.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 7, 2011)

please, you guys have no taste.





a woman's taste is the truth. If Winny said Ultros > Anima then Ultros > Anima. If I say Cactuar > Gilgamesh > Ultros > Anima then Cactuar > Gilgamesh > Ultros > Anima .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> please, you guys have no taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Brightly dear Cactur is fine and all but you agree Gilgamesh>Ultros...right?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

I think we can all agree that Stiltzkin > all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)

Hugo I thought you were making good progress...then you went and say such a stupid thing as that.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hugo I thought you were making good progress...then you went and say such a stupid thing as that.



Sorry Dea, I know Gil is ExDeath's Bitch thus he wins automatically but 
Stiltzkin > Malboro > Gil > all


----------



## Velocity (Nov 8, 2011)

Clearly the title needed an update.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How ludicris...you needed a Mod to try and glorify Ultros. Which failed. It is obvious that Gilgamesh>Ultros on every level.
> 
> Just like Ff Gilgamesh>F/S Gilgamesh....I SEE YOU LURKING MURA!



I'm always watching you.........



Esura said:


> You mean ludicrous.
> 
> And yes, FF Gilgamesh is better than Ultros, no shit. However, FF Gilgamesh is fucking ass compared to F/S Gilgamesh. Gilgamesh would skewer him with his Noble Phantasm Gate of Babylon before he can get near. Thousands of Noble Phantasms getting shot at you like a machine gun...he can't handle that.
> 
> Only Saber and Shirou can stand a chance...or Sakura.



See, esura knows whats up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

I think after I'm done with my book that I'm writing (), I'll write a story about Ultros.

It'll have Umaro, Mog, Cactuar, and all those other guys in it--even Gilgamesh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Clearly the title needed an update.



I don't remember ultros ever being a king.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I think after I'm done with my book that I'm writing (), I'll write a story about Ultros.
> 
> It'll have Umaro, Mog, Cactuar, and all those other guys in it--even Gilgamesh.



How long is your story? Never mind the fact I didn't know you had writing skills.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

My current book is only 32 pages so far, but it will probably expand out to be at least 300, maybe 400.

Everyone knows I have immaculate writing skills. Where have you been?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Brightly dear Cactur is fine and all but you agree Gilgamesh>Ultros...right?



Sure .



///


thread name .


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> please, you guys have no taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aji Tae said:


> Clearly the title needed an update.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HeHUQAnzpF0&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ&index=70&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

EDIT: This is a joke people. I'm not a male chauvinist people...



Mura said:


> See, esura knows whats up.


You already know mayn.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

Comes in Sees thread title Looks at Vasto stroking


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Sure .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:nelsonlaugh

Now what?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

I guess in the end, CMX always wins .


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I guess in the end, CMX always wins .


----------



## Gnome (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd neg that. If I didn't agree that is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I guess in the end, CMX always wins .



Does that mean you've resigned yourself to the fate of being my eternal love slave?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> My current book is only 32 pages so far, but it will probably expand out to be at least 300, maybe 400.
> 
> Everyone knows I have immaculate writing skills. Where have you been?



 Considering your posts on here are just :rofl


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm my own love slave .


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

this is me when i read this thread sometimes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Considering your posts on here are just :rofl


I'll mail you a copy. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm my own love slave .



So you masturbate a lot or what? I'm rather confused by this statement.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

I see it spreads


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I'm my own love slave .



Wait, what....oh...

Going to get the naughty imagery out of my head right now.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait, what....oh...
> 
> Going to get the naughty imagery out of my head right now.


----------



## Esura (Nov 8, 2011)

You and Dae is just loving that gif ain't ya?


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

it has some magnetism to it


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)

Rin's technological stupidity does have a certain charm.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't know like 90% of the animu out there


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

sorry nois, I like copying you :33.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> sorry nois, I like copying you :33.



Does that mean I'm a good role model?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

One of these days, Brightly, I'm gonna make you my womens.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> Does that mean I'm a good role model?



yus >u<.



CrazyMoronX said:


> One of these days, Brightly, I'm gonna make you my womens.


one of these days. or not .




so someone wanna send me 3 psn cards so I can go buy all the FF games + CT + CC or wut.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so someone wanna send me 3 psn cards so I can go buy all the FF games + CT + CC or wut.



I can send links to get all those games for free.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)

Nois said:


> Does that mean I'm a good role model?



Well we are identical to each other so I'd say yes.


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> One of these days, Brightly, I'm gonna make you my womens.


so you mean like, splite her?

Brighty multiplied


BrightlyGoob said:


> yus >u<.
> 
> 
> one of these days. or not .
> .




you and CMX



Mura said:


> Well we are identical to each other so I'd say yes.


Soon, the FF thread people will start saying we're twins


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

Nois & Mura are twins .


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## Velocity (Nov 8, 2011)

I thought their names were Nura and Mois. Shows what I know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

@ Winny:               .


----------



## Nois (Nov 8, 2011)

whatcha mean

And Winny, you should be ashamed, I'm in the DD FC


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> yus >u<.
> 
> 
> one of these days. or not .
> ...


I will send you them.



On one condition. 


Nois said:


> so you mean like, splite her?
> 
> Brighty multiplied
> 
> ...


I was planning on cloning her so that I can have one for the kitchen, one for the bedroom, and 15 of them to go to work so we can stay at home and do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)

WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT!? WHERE IS NARUTO AT, A REAL MOD! THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE! WINNY CLEARLY SHOWS FAVORITISM TOWARDS CERTAIN MEMBERS! IF SHE DOES NOT CHANGE THIS TITLE FOR THE BETTER THEN I WANT HER EVIL INFLUENCE REMOVED FROM THIS SECTION!

AND FUCK YOU HUGO! THAT WAS OBVIOUSLY A DARK AND CONFUSING TIME IN GILGAMESH'S LIFE WORKING FOR THAT STUPID TREE! GILGAMESH ACHIEVED WHAT THAT FUCKING SAP COULD NOT SO FUCK YOU!

I REFUSE AND DO NOT ACCEPT THIS TITLE! CHANGE IT! CHANGE IT! CHANGE IT!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Yes, you mad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2011)

Burn CMX....Burn.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey, there's no favouritism involved. I just like to troll.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 8, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Hey, there's no favouritism involved. I just like to troll.



You mean you're not sexually attracted to me?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 8, 2011)

CMX.



VastoLorDae said:


> WHAT IS THIS BULLSHIT!? WHERE IS NARUTO AT, A REAL MOD! THIS IS UNACCEPTABLE! WINNY CLEARLY SHOWS FAVORITISM TOWARDS CERTAIN MEMBERS! IF SHE DOES NOT CHANGE THIS TITLE FOR THE BETTER THEN I WANT HER EVIL INFLUENCE REMOVED FROM THIS SECTION!
> 
> AND FUCK YOU HUGO! THAT WAS OBVIOUSLY A DARK AND CONFUSING TIME IN GILGAMESH'S LIFE WORKING FOR THAT STUPID TREE! GILGAMESH ACHIEVED WHAT THAT FUCKING SAP COULD NOT SO FUCK YOU!
> 
> I REFUSE AND DO NOT ACCEPT THIS TITLE! CHANGE IT! CHANGE IT! CHANGE IT!



hey hey now, bring the caps back to the Raikage FC .


----------



## Velocity (Nov 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean you're not sexually attracted to me?



I'm only sexually attracted to white haired pretty boys and Alyson Hannigan. Sorry.


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm only sexually attracted to white haired pretty boys and *Alyson Hannigan*. Sorry.



Ewww, she is smack.

I used to think she was cute when I watched Buffy when I was younger, but I thought anything with tits and a vagina was cute back then so that doesn't mean anything. She got dat butterface.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]DnXYVlPgX_o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

I think it will be best to move on to another subject quickly...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm only sexually attracted to white haired pretty boys and Alyson Hannigan. Sorry.




I can't get any action in this damn thread.  I'm so sexy, too! It's crazy.


VastoLorDae said:


> I think it will be best to move on to another subject quickly...



You are attracted to me, right? I look more like Gilgamesh than Ultros. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think it will be best to move on to another subject quickly...



Yeah......so how about the FF IV PSP version?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

It's all right. It's like someone took RPG Maker 2003 and remade Final Fantasy IV.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

It's actually pretty fun. The only major differences are the music rearrangement (optional), the character selection at the end, and a little bonus dungeon.

Of course you also get the After Years.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh ho ho. Works like a charm I see.



Oh yes, works perfectly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I pay for my stuff though but this new shit allows you to soft mod, so I can "check" some old games out or some VNs then remove the mods when I go legit.
> 
> Soft modding is where its at.


Whatchu talkin' 'bout, "soft mods?"



Even when I buy the games (I bought Tactics Ogre), I am not playing that damn UMD. I rip the ISO and play the game. You gotta have a modded PSP to do that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

Ripping the ISO is pretty easy though. 

Besides, now that I have no Internet it's the only way to go.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

i need you guys to help me 










humor me, please


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i need you guys to help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You are attracted to me, right? I look more like Gilgamesh than Ultros. :33



You satisfy Winny better then I do...so I hate you.



Mura said:


> Yeah......so how about the FF IV PSP version?



I would love to have that version. I wanna play FF IV on hand held device.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You satisfy Winny better then I do...so I hate you.
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have that version. I wanna play FF IV on hand held device.



I emulate the GBA with my HTC Hero

As well as the 1-6 FFs


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

Nois said:


>



wtf.




thanks Nois, this is just what I needed to lighten up a bit .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Damn technology!...no.....DAMN PRICES!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i need you guys to help me
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I only know of one way to help a womens. 

Interested?


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> wtf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Initially I just wanted to post this


but then I wanted to be nicer... and more ridiculous


VastoLorDae said:


> Damn technology!...no.....DAMN PRICES!



Seriously, get a phone emulator brah


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

more ridiculous, lmao.


oh CMX  . dat pairing :ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I only know of one way to help a womens.
> 
> Interested?



Burn in Ifirit's fire you scum...I am not dying my hair white for her.



Nois said:


> Seriously, get a phone emulator brah



Which ones do it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *Burn in Ifirit's fire you scum*...I am not dying my hair white for her.



.




well Winny says she likes silver-haired, so there's your chance, eh CMX?


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Burn in Ifirit's fire you scum...I am not dying my hair white for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones do it.



what phone does the Dae have? imma look into options on it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> what phone does the Dae have? imma look into options on it



It will not work on my current phone. Its just a Gravity 3g...can hardly hold songs on it.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> It will not work on my current phone. Its just a Gravity 3g...can hardly hold songs on it.



most of the Symbian s60 nokias will handle GBA emu. And HTC phones handle anything from NES to PSX these days.

I got my Hero GSM for ~90 bucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Naw instead of using a phone I will just get it for the system.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

I thik that's cheaper lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> I thik that's cheaper lol.



And legal!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> more ridiculous, lmao.
> 
> 
> oh CMX  . dat pairing :ultros.


I resent being called a spammer. 



*You're no longer my fake girlfriend.*


VastoLorDae said:


> Burn in Ifirit's fire you scum...I am not dying my hair white for her.
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones do it.


Fester in the oblivion that is Atomos's belly, vile fiend. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll dye my hair for a lady. No problem.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Fester in the oblivion that is Atomos's belly, vile fiend.
> 
> I'll dye my hair for a lady. No problem.



Freeze and shatter from Shiva's Ice you cur!

And you have no pride CMX.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And legal!



> claiming legal
> posting a picture of an illegal immigrant from another planet


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I resent being called a spammer.
> 
> 
> 
> *You're no longer my fake girlfriend.*



you bitch, I was talking about NF Couple . 
buteveryonevotedyouforspammernon?



*You're no longer my non-boyfriend*.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

Sooo, I take it the spot of bf is free


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you bitch, I was talking about NF Couple .
> buteveryonevotedyouforspammernon?
> 
> 
> ...



omg waitwut i don't think that came out right


----------



## Velocity (Nov 9, 2011)

Did you just use an Adventure Time .gif? 

Ahem...

I am a Moderator and you are spamming this thread with images that aren't even relevant to Final Fantasy. Sorry, but I must ban you now.

_FOREVER._


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

it's okay Winny, that gif was actually a reaction gif to this blond guy who is FF-related


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you bitch, I was talking about NF Couple .
> buteveryonevotedyouforspammernon?
> 
> 
> ...



That means I am your boyfriend. When do we do it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Did you just use an Adventure Time .gif?
> 
> Ahem...
> 
> ...





> *FOREVER.*





> *FOREVER.*





> *FOREVER.*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That means I am your boyfriend. When do we do it?




 it was an accident.  







let's go by your word. i'm no longer your fake girlfriend, kapeesh?


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

When's the wedding


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> When's the wedding



NEVER! FOR I WILL CRUSH CMX HERE AND NOW FOR HIS AUDACITY!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

Vasto is my one true husband save for Deidara & Prompto





save me dear .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)

CMX will not be a problem no more BG dear.


Or he faces my wrath!


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> more ridiculous, lmao.
> 
> 
> oh CMX  . dat pairing :ultros.



Oh...wow, my name is no where on there. I see how it is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ripping the ISO is pretty easy though.
> 
> Besides, now that I have no Internet it's the only way to go.



It's having the right version that's hard.
In which case Eboots work fine.


----------



## Nois (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh...wow, my name is no where on there. I see how it is.



I've just noticed I'm there, and I ppreciate it a million times


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Oh...wow, my name is no where on there. I see how it is.



I wanted to put you there . I summed you all up via FFthreadHarem. but would you like your own mention, is that how it is? OuO <3


----------



## Esura (Nov 9, 2011)

OuO? What?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 9, 2011)

Thats how I feel about this thread sometimes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 9, 2011)

I changed it.







so now can we talk about fappable FF characters?


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I changed it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Funny you'd rather fap than shlick


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Lightning and Yuna would love that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's having the right version that's hard.
> In which case Eboots work fine.


I never had that problem myself.

Got lucky, I guess.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Funny you'd rather fap than shlick



I have a confession to make .









*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm a man.











































jk.
















































jk i'm a man.

*Spoiler*: __ 



jk.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I have a confession to make .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So... you are a man?


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm confuzzled nao


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 10, 2011)

Last time I was gender confused I was shagging this girl and she asked if she could put it in me. 


Then she produced a dildo.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

it's not hard to understand what I wrote .


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob is trying to say that she is a man trapped in a cute girl's body.

Before your sex change we demand one last harem for old times sake.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

Brity is a she


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> Brity is a she



Not in six months.

BrightlyGoob will be ManlyGoob then so I want to do some stuff before she becomes a he.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Not in six months.
> 
> BrightlyGoob will be ManlyGoob then so I want to do some stuff before she becomes a he.



this is totally you


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

you guys figured me out . it was fun being a girl while it lasted.







hey look a distraction.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

I don't like Yunie much


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't like Yunie much





Everyone likes Yuna dammit. Everyone.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> Everyone likes Yuna dammit. Everyone.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

You guys and your gifs and pics.


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Training with Hinako


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

That's a golden classic


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

My reaction?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

ohh it's that anime with the girl & the push ups & the boobs .


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ohh it's that anime with the girl & the push ups & the boobs .



Yep. I see you liek em. 

BG, cosplay as Hinako and do push ups and stuff.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

I wish working out looked that fun .








but working out in my taekwondo, we don't wear lingerie, & everytime we do push ups we're all sweaty and panty .








fornever a cosplayer <3.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

What's bad with being sweaty and panty

in bed


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I wish working out looked that fun .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uh....and you think that guys think thats bad?

I like need to go play MGS3 HD or something to keep my mind pure from these thoughts I have from that description.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 10, 2011)

oh whatever







It looks like we're trying to regurgitate shit from our mouths anyway .


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

A lady and such language

I always speakpost quality stuff

like this [reminds me of the bunnies in FFXII]


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww dats so cute. pek

This is cute too.



Paz is the cutest MGS character ever. Oh, and Mei Ling.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura must have forgotten about


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

She has a nice bra




























CMX would say


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2011)

Yes..."CMX" would say....


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yes..."CMX" would say....



are you happy with me making joke about him?


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura must have forgotten about



I said cute, not sexy.

And I always took issues with the last two models. In game models are hot, but the models themselves aren't face-wise...especially that last one. The first two are banging though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Caster is pleased with these pics.


----------



## Nois (Nov 10, 2011)

speaking of cute, this thread lacks my dog


----------



## Esura (Nov 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> Caster is pleased with these pics.



I demand you post some Caster pics.

Why the fuck she got pointy ears though? Isn't her Legendary Soul is Medea from Greek mythos?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> I demand you post some Caster pics.
> 
> Why the fuck she got pointy ears though? Isn't her Legendary Soul is Medea from Greek mythos?



I think she was originally an elf. Could be wrong though. She had elf ears in the F/SN VN.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 12, 2011)

I missed it .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


>



dammit lyra why you gotta hate on everything?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 12, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> dammit lyra why you gotta hate on everything?



I let you treat this place like a convo thread, which I really shouldn't do, and the only one of you that posts pictures relevant to Final Fantasy is CMX.

You guys just take my graciousness for granted.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I let you treat this place like a convo thread, which I really shouldn't do, and *the only one of you that posts pictures relevant to Final Fantasy is CMX.
> 
> You guys just take my graciousness for granted.*


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 12, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I let you treat this place like a convo thread, which I really shouldn't do, and the* only one of you that posts pictures relevant to Final Fantasy is CMX.*
> 
> You guys just take my graciousness for granted.





Add me to that list please.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

She is just bSing us....though Mura and esura have been derailing this topic with fate/stay talk or obscene notions that Bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fate stay gilgamesh could even beat Awesome Final fantasy Gilgamesh. And anybody who would agree are obviously acting stupid.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> She is just bSing us....though Mura and esura have been derailing this topic with fate/stay talk or obscene notions that Bishie ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) fate stay gilgamesh could even beat Awesome Final fantasy Gilgamesh. And anybody who would agree are obviously acting stupid.



Either that or the constant Ultros wankfest. 

Tis why I abandoned this thread for the General RPG thread. This thread needs to die now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Esura said:


> Either that or the constant Ultros wankfest.
> 
> Tis why I abandoned this thread for the General RPG thread. This thread needs to die now.



How far you have fallen Esura...sad. So then...never return...traitor.


----------



## Esura (Nov 13, 2011)

The FF Thread keys are on the desk. Sayonara!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

**** said:


> The FF Thread keys are on the desk. Sayonara!



****'s name is never to be mentioned in this thread again.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 13, 2011)

Moving on from Ultros and onto Cactuar.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Moving on from Ultros and onto Cactuar.



 I suppose. Give us some awesome cactur action or we shall move on to the main event....Gilgamesh.


----------



## Nois (Nov 13, 2011)

I'd enjoy some quality cactuarness in here

Cactuars are chillax


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 13, 2011)

What would Cactuar be as a girl? .


----------



## Nois (Nov 13, 2011)

Kateuar


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

You guys asked for it...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 13, 2011)

^  .


----------



## Nois (Nov 13, 2011)

I won't even ask why the fuck do you have access to sexy cactuars Vasto


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Don't try and make me like CMX Nois.


----------



## Nois (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm not even trying


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm not even trying





Nois said:


> I won't even ask why the fuck do you have access to sexy cactuars Vasto



That is as good as saying it.


----------



## Nois (Nov 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is as good as saying it.



No, that's being ambiguous in anticipation of your ID burying you in denial


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 13, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I let you treat this place like a convo thread, which I really shouldn't do, and the only one of you that posts pictures relevant to Final Fantasy is CMX.
> 
> You guys just take my graciousness for granted.



Bet, I see how it is.

Though the pictures are still up 2 post up from the deleted post.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 13, 2011)

*Aerith, Snow, Vivi, And Faris Are In Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy Too*



> Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy is a musical take on Square Enix?s long running series from former Final Fantasy XI director Hiromichi Tanaka. The Nintendo 3DS game has songs and characters from Final Fantasy I-XIII. When Square Enix revealed the title we saw chibi versions of Lightning, Cloud, the Warrior of Light, Tidus, and Dissidia gods Cosmos and Chaos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Source*:


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I let you treat this place like a convo thread, which I really shouldn't do, and the only one of you that posts pictures relevant to Final Fantasy is CMX.
> 
> You guys just take my graciousness for granted.



I stay trying to keep this thread relevant and on topic, but it's hard you know?

It's hard out there for a pimp.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

And My dog plays FF with me

Seriously, she likes the OSTs too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

How can you be so sure?

Tail-wagging telepathy? 
Puppy premonitions?
McGruff Mind-reading?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 14, 2011)

My dog plays CoD with me. I remember one time when she was near dead & she was still playing with me. My other dog plays FF with me. He's a typical fat gamer.



pek.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

She once danced to an FF tune.

Or it could hurt her brain

Still, she's responsive to FF

On a sidenote, today at uni people went "wooooooah" at me having a gba emulator on my phone. And then this one dude was like "do... you have FFV?"

And he yoinked my phone for 30 minutes


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

I've had emulators on my phone for more than a year and nobody thought I was cool.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I've had emulators on my phone for more than a year and nobody thought I was cool.



Well, duh. You hang out with people your age, so the only telephones they remember are those rotary ones.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Also I'm in uni CMX, and I'm lovable

Ask Brity


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Well, duh. You hang out with people your age, so the only telephones they remember are those rotary ones.





I'm not that old!



Though I do remember rotary phones.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 14, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not that old!
> 
> 
> 
> *Though I do remember rotary phones.*



Isn't that proof enough.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Mura said:


> Isn't that proof enough.



I remember them too


----------



## Velocity (Nov 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I remember them too



I'm surprised the two of you even know how to turn the internet on.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> I'm surprised the two of you even know how to turn the internet on.



I'm only 24


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry to tell you then, but this:


Doesn't count.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I remember them too



Seriously?

I know I don't remember.


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Sorry to tell you then, but this:
> 
> 
> Doesn't count.



I remember the real deal

and all you smartasses are gonna get an F on the next test

@Mura, I'm from Central Europe, we've had those in the 90s still.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 14, 2011)

I don't even remember it .







so i'm gonna make an rpg maker game later on & all of you are gonna be sex slaves in it, kaythxbye


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

Make me a nice waistcoat mkay:33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 14, 2011)

sure .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

I am surprised CMX is not ranting about ow pong is the best vidjagame off all time. And The original Final fantasy as the highest quality story telling in vidjagame history.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 14, 2011)

Who cares what CMX rants about, he's always wrong (sans Ultros talk).


----------



## Nois (Nov 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am surprised CMX is not ranting about ow pong is the best vidjagame off all time. And The original Final fantasy as the highest quality story telling in vidjagame history.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Who cares what CMX rants about, he's always wrong (sans Ultros talk).



Because its always fun to crush his old heart. And Sans Ultros is bullshit...he is always wrong about him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 14, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm only 24


Lol, you're old.

Old man.


Gnome said:


> Who cares what CMX rants about, he's always wrong (sans Ultros talk).


I'm always right about everything and you're a hater.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 14, 2011)

Poor CMX . I acknowledge your love cmx + ultros = otp.


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Lol, you're old.
> 
> Old man.
> 
> I'm always right about everything and you're a hater.



Now you're just trying to not feel old on your own


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Leave Cranky Man X alone...


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Leave Cranky Man X alone...


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and 1 guests)
VastoLorDae, *****+


hhhhmmmm...there seems to be an unknown person watching the thread...


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm invisifagging


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 3 (2 members and 1 guests)
> VastoLorDae, *****+
> 
> 
> hhhhmmmm...there seems to be an unknown person watching the thread...


 Esura alt?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Esura alt?



Ah, you got me, I give up.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> ***** alt?



I am sorry who? that name is not coming in clearly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry who? that name is not coming in clearly.


 Did something happened between you guys? I was away from this thread for a couple of weeks...I think


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> Did something happened between you guys? I was away from this thread for a couple of weeks...I think



Vasto and Esura broke up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Poor CMX . I acknowledge your love cmx + ultros = otp.


You mean you love me?

pek


Nois said:


> Now you're just trying to not feel old on your own


Being old and alone is the worst kind of old.


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You mean you love me?
> 
> pek
> 
> Being old and alone is the worst kind of old.



You always had me in the Ultros boat though

And I even made propaganda posters


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

True, but you're not a real die-hard Ultros fan until you subscribe to the newsletter and wank off to his image.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 15, 2011)

I inwardly ship Esura x Vasto .






Esura needs to go invisible mode, if he wants to be a stealth lurker.


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but you're not a real die-hard Ultros fan until you subscribe to the newsletter and wank off to his image.


I'm not a radical tho


BrightlyGoob said:


> I inwardly ship Esura x Vasto .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Proves how he really likes it in here

Especially the drama:ho


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> True, but you're not a real die-hard Ultros fan until you subscribe to the newsletter and wank off to his image.



Well that's that, I think I'm quitting Ultros and might have to go with Gilgamesh now, I feel so lost.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Well that's that, I think I'm quitting Ultros and might have to go with Gilgamesh now, I feel so lost.



If you're a diehard Gilgamesh fan you have to let him beat you off with all 6 of his arms. 


Then you have to take it in the ass by his 3 dicks.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

6+3=9

Ultros only has 8 tentacles, guess I'm sticking with Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

They need to come out with a limited edition purple 3DS with an Ultros tentacle for the stylus.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They need to come out with a limited edition purple 3DS with an Ultros tentacle for the stylus.


Japan might do something like that 


Anyway would FF golf be awesome?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

FF Golf?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 15, 2011)

Gil vs. Ultros in a golf tournament?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 15, 2011)

inb4 comments about golf mini skirts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 15, 2011)

Mura said:


> Gil vs. Ultros in a golf tournament?



Ultros would win because Gilgamesh only knows how to use swords. Ultros is a man [octopus] of the world.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 15, 2011)

Golf is terrible, so naturally, a FF Golf can only be amazing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 15, 2011)

I would buy the shit out of FF golf


----------



## Nois (Nov 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros would win because Gilgamesh only knows how to use swords. Ultros is a man [octopus] of the world.



Not to mention Ultros is versed in the art of pimp-stick weilding


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2011)

Gilgamesh would never lose to a limp wrist squid. Gilgamesh has 2-8 hands when he needs it. You morons must have forgotten he had that many in V. But of course being Ultros fans/wankers you guys could not even begin to comprehend the epic of Gilgamesh. Why else would he not only be an awesome character but have an awesome voice actor?

Ha...I am wasting my time...CMX, Nois, Lyra, and Gnome are lost causes worthless tentacle rapist who can not even do that right.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

Ultros has no wrists.

Also, Ultros has super strength in his tentacles. You're just mad that he was the Gilgamesh of FFVI--the strongest cast in the history of FF.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh would never lose to a limp wrist squid.





CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has no wrists.



Oh dear...


----------



## Nois (Nov 16, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh dear...




They are like two ends of the same stick


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

As long as that stick is going up my ass I'm happy. 









Wait.


----------



## Nois (Nov 16, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As long as that stick is going up my ass I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2011)

Went from golf to sticking brooms up asses.
Stay classy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 16, 2011)

I meant up his ass.

No, wait that's good for him.


I meant up Ultros's ass. Yeah. No. Up my ass, definitely.


----------



## Esura (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I meant up his ass.
> 
> No, wait that's good for him.
> 
> ...



Too late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros has no wrists.
> 
> Also, Ultros has super strength in his tentacles. You're just mad that he was the Gilgamesh of FFVI--the strongest cast in the history of FF.



Don't get smart with me old man.

And glad you finally recognize Ultros for what he really was...the ugly and least talented version of the great Gilgamesh.


AND WELL WELL WELLLLLLL look who has come posting back...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 16, 2011)

ESURA .


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2011)

I'M AT THAT WEIRD PART OF YOUTUBE AGAIN!.................AND I LIKE IT!

btw NSFW. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tI4MzdkAzgI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Nov 16, 2011)

Wtf The World...Wtf.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 16, 2011)

Somewhat humorous.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

the world watches interesting things...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Don't get smart with me old man.
> 
> And glad you finally recognize Ultros for what he really was...the ugly and least talented version of the great Gilgamesh.
> 
> ...


No, he is the best version of a shoddy character idea.

He's in the best game. And there's no room for shit characters in that game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

I have finally returned!

Well I'm happy at least.

I bet I missed loads of fascinating topics like FFVI is better than FFVII, FFVII is overrated and FFVII Advent Children sucks balls.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have finally returned!
> 
> Well I'm happy at least.
> 
> I bet I missed loads of fascinating topics like FFVI is better than FFVII, FFVII is overrated and FFVII Advent Children sucks balls.



Also, CMX coming out of the closet


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

The World said:


> I'M AT THAT WEIRD PART OF YOUTUBE AGAIN!.................AND I LIKE IT!
> 
> btw NSFW.
> 
> ...



That has been out for a number of years, for a hentai watcher as myself this is old news.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> That has been out for a number of years, for *a hentai watcher as myself *this is old news.



 **


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> That has been out for a number of years, for a hentai watcher as myself this is old news.





Esura said:


> **



Not sure if cool or sad


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Watching futa hentai makes you a man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Watching futa hentai makes you a man.



Mah man!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

Futa is good because it takes the only sexy part of a guy and puts it on attractive women.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Watching futa hentai makes you a man.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> Mah man!





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Futa is good because it takes the only sexy part of a guy and puts it on attractive women.



See....you guys get it! 

I found this Yuffie futa hentai doujin too. Its well drawn too.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Bathhouse convos in my FF Ultros sanctuary >.>


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Bathhouse convos in my FF Ultros sanctuary >.>


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Well...the story pretty much goes like dis...

Cloud puts Materia in Yuffie...
Yuffie grows a cock....
Tifa gets whammed on by both Yuffie and Cloud and Yuffie gets whammed by Cloud while boinking Tifa and stuff and stuff.
Materia leaves Yuffie's body.
Yuffie is not a futa no longer.

The END.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Well...the story pretty much goes like dis...
> 
> Cloud puts Materia in Yuffie...
> Yuffie grows a cock....
> ...


Sounds funy as fuck


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

It's better written than most of the Compilation.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> It's better written than most of the Compilation.



Cosmopolitan is... written? I thought they just take a dump on paper...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

No, that's just how Nomura does things.

Oh and speaking of badly written stuff, I learned something pretty funny during my break from the computer. Hope and Lightning actually discuss the meaning of their names in a cutscene.

I find that hilarious. The Japanese tend to be heavy-handed sure but this is like if they hammered a sign that said SYMBOLISM right into your skull.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Also, CMX coming out of the closet



Never happened.


I am 100% womensexual.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Never happened.
> 
> 
> I am 100% womensexual.



I know I know, you just confuse sticks with holows


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

All I read is CMX is coming out of the closet.






well, this will make some good gossip .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 17, 2011)

I'll show you a gossip. 


I'm talking about my penis.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

posting pictures of your dick in the BH like caelus, are ya? .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2011)

Ultros be rappen de womanz


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll show you *a gossip*.
> 
> 
> I'm talking about *my penis*.



So... you're a woman?

You're making this too easy man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, he is the best version of a shoddy character idea.
> 
> He's in the best game. And there's no room for shit characters in that game.



You have been misinformed. and wrong on 2 accounts.

1. Ultros being the better version is quite laughable and shall enjoy laughing about that right now.

2. While VI is better then V....it sadly is not the best game of the series. Best set of characters yes. top 3 ff game but not the best. Which is why Ultros seems so good it is because the whole cast has to always pick up the slack for him.

Battle on the Bridge>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ultros Boogy



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have finally returned!
> 
> Well I'm happy at least.
> 
> I bet I missed loads of fascinating topics like FFVI is better than FFVII, FFVII is overrated and FFVII Advent Children sucks balls.



Zael is back awesome!....he was gone?

and all you missed was Esura and Mura spamming thread with f/s nonsense....like f/s gilgamesh being able to beat ff gilgamesh...and Winny with her usual ego/power trip.



Esura said:


> Well...the story pretty much goes like dis...
> 
> Cloud puts Materia in Yuffie...
> Yuffie grows a cock....
> ...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Zael is back awesome!....he was gone?
> 
> and all you missed was Esura and Mura spamming thread with f/s nonsense....*like f/s gilgamesh being able to beat ff gilgamesh*...and Winny with her usual ego/power trip.



Dammit, its pure fact I tell ya, pure fact!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Battle on the Bridge>>>>>>>>>>>>>Ultros Boogy



I agree with this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> Dammit, its pure fact I tell ya, pure fact!



DON'T COME HERE SPREADING YOUR BULLSHIT MURA DAMN YOU!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 17, 2011)

It is hard for me to keep track of whatever is going on in here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> DON'T COME HERE SPREADING YOUR BULLSHIT MURA DAMN YOU!



Well what else can I do, no new FF news is out that I can report in here.

 AND DAMMIT I'M RIGHT!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is hard for me to keep track of whatever is going on in here.




That's because there's nothing to keep track of, this place is a pile, a full on free for all.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> DON'T COME HERE SPREADING YOUR BULLSHIT MURA DAMN YOU!



GROW UP


< had to post this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well what else can I do, no new FF news is out that I can report in here.
> 
> AND DAMMIT I'M RIGHT!





Nois said:


> GROW UP
> 
> 
> < had to post this


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

His beard is hot.





jk I'm not a fan of facial hair .


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey! no F/S talk in here.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hey! no F/S talk in here.



You go tell them, Gnome


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Dae Dae brought it back up. I'm just being real. 

Now I am off to find some Chie hentai!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Hey! no F/S talk in here.





Nois said:


> You go tell them, Gnome



You guys just can't understand its greatness.


----------



## Nois (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> You guys just can't understand its greatness.



The reason for it might be that I don't give a flying fuck


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

Mura said:


> You guys just can't understand its greatness.



Seriously though. 

Type-Moon and Square Enix should get together and make a fighting game together. Sephiroth vs Kotomine Kirei! Cloud vs Shirou! Tifa vs RIDER!!! HNNNNNNGG!!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

I won't debate because that'd just be spamming but I will kindly disagree Dae.

And nois, suit yourself, don't know what your missing.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> FF Gilgamesh would smash those little weapons with his own awesomeness. And would not look like a bitch doing it like his bishie counter part who wears fucking gold armor....like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). To compare anyone from F/S to FF Gilgamesh is nearly a joke. besides you forget Gilgamesh knows a number of magic. F.S Gilgamesh does not stand a chance. He is a one trick pony.



Those aren't little weapons. Noble Phantasms are extremely powerful weapons, divine mysteries sort to speak. They are the true powers of a Servant and every Servant has a Noble Phantasm but what makes Gilgamesh unique is that his Noble Phantasm consist of every other Noble Phantasm weapon as well as his own personal Noble Phantasm.

FF Gilgamesh could win only if he could get through his Gate of Babylon barrage, as F/SN Gilgamesh isn't a good melee combatant, but that's a uphill battle itself. He literally shoots thousands upon thousands of Noble Phantasms from his Gate of Babylon in a matter of seconds.

I do like FF Gilgamesh more than F/SN Gilgamesh though, as he is kind of a dick. At least FF Gilgamesh is funny.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura said:


> Those aren't little weapons. Noble Phantasms are extremely powerful weapons, divine mysteries sort to speak. They are the true powers of a Servant and every Servant has a Noble Phantasm but what makes Gilgamesh unique is that his Noble Phantasm consist of every other Noble Phantasm weapon as well as his own personal Noble Phantasm.
> 
> FF Gilgamesh could win only if he could get through his Gate of Babylon barrage, as F/SN Gilgamesh isn't a good melee combatant, but that's a uphill battle itself. He literally shoots thousands upon thousands of Noble Phantasms from his Gate of Babylon in a matter of seconds.
> 
> I do like FF Gilgamesh more than F/SN Gilgamesh though, as he is kind of a dick. At least FF Gilgamesh is funny.



FF gilgamesh has magic and the rift to travel dimensions...he can get close to that pussy and whoop his ass..


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

How long must this Gilgamesh debate span for ? How about this, the blond one wins.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> How long must this Gilgamesh debate span for ? How about this, the blond one wins.



Brightly is clearly biased against anything without Blond hair so her statements are void.


----------



## Esura (Nov 17, 2011)

BrightlyGoob, we shall talk about futas for now.

Rikku would make a good futa.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

Esura & his hentai .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

I firmly object to the degradation of women as seen in hentai. It is yet more evidence that Japan does not respect women.

Now excuse me while I go watch Bondage Game. The scat tube scene is coming up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 17, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I firmly object to the degradation of women as seen in hentai. It is yet more evidence that Japan does not respect women.
> 
> Now excuse me while I go watch Bondage Game. The scat tube scene is coming up.



Not gonna lie, I have seen some fucked up shit happen to woman in hentai.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


>



what exactly does that look even mean!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 17, 2011)

you're cute when you're confused .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

So...Final Fantasy.

I kinda want to replay FFVIII.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 17, 2011)

VIII is a cool game, do it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you're cute when you're confused .



I am not confused?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...Final Fantasy.
> 
> I kinda want to replay FFVIII.



how long has it been since you last played it?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 17, 2011)

Hm....probably since freshman or sophomore year in high school.

So about eight years maybe.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 17, 2011)

I see Operation Ultros has progressed quite nicely in my absence.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hm....probably since freshman or sophomore year in high school.
> 
> So about eight years maybe.



Yeah...then it is time.



Ms. T said:


> I see Operation Ultros has progressed quite nicely in my absence.



Why could you not endorse Gilgamesh as much as you did Ultros? Why do you hate me...


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So...Final Fantasy.
> 
> I kinda want to replay FFVIII.


dooo eeeeet


Gnome said:


> VIII is a cool game, do it.


All the bias bullshit aside, this is a legit statement.


Ms. T said:


> I see Operation Ultros has progressed quite nicely in my absence.


I'm so happy that name stuck

Especially since I was the head of the propaganda team, while CMX was the idealistic leader:ho


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah...then it is time.
> 
> 
> 
> Why could you not endorse Gilgamesh as much as you did Ultros? Why do you hate me...



Because...Ultros was my first love!



Nois said:


> dooo eeeeet
> 
> All the bias bullshit aside, this is a legit statement.
> 
> ...



We're like the Illuminati now.

Everybody knows what we aim to do, but nobody can stop us.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Because...Ultros was my first love!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





On a sidenote. Should I - finally - play FF1?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 18, 2011)

oh FFI.. . 





Give it a shot, though there's no substance in the game to be expected.


----------



## Patchouli (Nov 18, 2011)

FFI was the most boring thing I had ever played.

FF8 will still hold a special place in my heart, along with FF10. :33


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh FFI.. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I kinda expect an easy to play, laid back de-brainer to keep me occupied on the train


Ms. T said:


> FFI was the most boring thing I had ever played.
> 
> FF8 will still hold a special place in my heart, along with FF10. :33



I did like VIII you know. Zell and Squall were my faves there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

I am just going to post pictures again...i...I don't know you guys anymore!


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am just going to post pictures again...i...I don't know you guys anymore!



Seeing this, I can say you at least know how to cater to my eyes' needs


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am just going to post pictures again...i...I don't know you guys anymore!



Everything has its beginning. But doesn't start at "one." It starts long before that, in chaos. The world is born... from zero. The moment zero becomes one is the moment the world springs to life. One becomes two, two becomes ten, ten becomes 100. Taking it all back to one solves nothing. So long as zero remains, one... will eventually grow to 100 again.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am just going to post pictures again...i...I don't know you guys anymore!





Esura said:


> Everything has its beginning. But doesn't start at "one." It starts long before that, in chaos. The world is born... from zero. The moment zero becomes one is the moment the world springs to life. One becomes two, two becomes ten, ten becomes 100. Taking it all back to one solves nothing. So long as zero remains, one... will eventually grow to 100 again.




Yup, looks like an accurate comment


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yup, looks like an accurate comment





That's you? Thats a good cosplay Dae Dae. Good one.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

This thread never ceases to amuse me


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

The Boss' defection was a ruse set up by the US government. It was all a big drama staged by Washington so they could get their hands on the Philosopher's Legacy, and the Boss was the star of the show. They planned it so that they could get the Legacy that Colonel Volgin inherited and destroy the Shagohod at the same time. Only a legendary hero like The Boss could have earned Volgin's trust. Finding out where the Philosopher's Legacy was hidden was to be her greatest mission. Everything was going according to plan... but then something happened that no one could have predicted. Colonel Volgin fired an American-made nuclear warhead at Sokolov's research facility. Khrushchev demanded that the US government provide proof that it wasn't involved. They couldn't just abort the operation to steal the Legacy, so the operation itself was greatly expanded and revised. The authorities in Washington knew that in order to prove its innocence they'd have to get rid of The Boss and that one of their own would have to do the job.

 The public couldn't be allowed to find out about it, not ever. This, they concluded, would be the best way to keep the whole thing under wraps. The Boss wouldn't be allowed to come back home alive. And she wouldn't be allowed to kill herself. Her life would be ended by her most beloved disciple... that was the way the government wanted it. That was the mission she was given. And she had no choice but to carry it out... her death at your hands was duty she had to fulfill. Out of duty, she turned her back on her own comrades. A lesser woman would have been crushed by such a burden.  The taint of disgrace will follow her to her grave. Future generations will revile her: In America, as a despicable traitor with no sense of honor; and in Russia, as a monster who unleashed a nuclear catastrophe. 

She will go down in official history as a war criminal, and no one will ever understand her... that was her final mission. And like a true soldier, she saw it through the end. But I think she wanted you, of all people to know the truth. She wanted to live on in your memory. Not as a soldier, but as a woman. But... she was forbidden to tell you herself. And that's why she told me. Snake, history will never know what she did. No one will ever learn the truth. Her story, her debriefing... will endure only in your heart. Everything she did, she did for her country. She sacrificed her life and her honor for her native land. She was a real hero. She was a true patriot.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

tl;dr


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

lrn2read

The nightmares? They never go away, Snake. Once you've been on the battlefield, tasted the exhilaration, the tension... it all becomes part of you. Once you've awakened the warrior within... it never sleeps again. You crave ever bigger tensions, ever bigger thrills. As a mercenary, I'd think you would have realized that by now. You care nothing for power, or money, or even sex. The only thing that satisfies your cravings is war! All I've done is give you a place for it. I've given you a reason to live.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Imma go and read some Murakami I think.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Whats a Murakami? Hentai?


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Whats a Murakami? Hentai?



Haruki Murakami is a Japanese novelist


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Haruki Murakami is a Japanese novelist


I don't speak nipponese.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't speak nipponese.



It's translatd into countless languages


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> It's translatd into countless languages



Its not translated into my language, Negronese.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its not translated into my language, Negronese.



You speak English too dimwit


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> You speak English too dimwit



I'm going to...



...you.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura, you can't speak English? No wonder I can never understand wtf you're talking about, I always figured you for insane, but now I know better.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

No, you can't understand me because my thought patterns and writing are beyond your comprehension. Do not blame Negronese, blame your feeble mind son.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

Wat? Me no understando.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

Tale of Genji, motherufckers is where it's at.  Pimp has like seven wives and countless bitches. Read it like twice now. Almost as pimp as Ultros 

What game does Gilgamesh orginate from? Don'rt thin I've seen him. Leviathan in FF4 was boss, and Asura. I remember fighting her--


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Wat? Me no understando.




あなたは、ゲイ **


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

いいえ        .


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Tale of Genji, motherufckers is where it's at.  Pimp has like seven wives and countless bitches. Read it like twice now. Almost as pimp as Ultros
> 
> What game does Gilgamesh orginate from? Don'rt thin I've seen him. Leviathan in FF4 was boss, and Asura. I remember fighting her--



ISn't that the longest book in history? An account of 76 years of a dude's life?

Ultros has 8 tentacles, 7 for handling women and one to sip his whiskey


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> いいえ        .



はいあなたは **


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Itachifan727 said:


> Tale of Genji, motherufckers is where it's at.  Pimp has like seven wives and countless bitches. Read it like twice now. Almost as pimp as Ultros
> 
> *What does Gilgamesh orginate from?* Don'rt thin I've seen him. Leviathan in FF4 was boss, and Asura. I remember fighting her--



Gilgamesh was the fifth king of Uruk.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

No, I mean which FF game opps


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Final Fantasy V


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd say he's most associated with V.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 18, 2011)

Only got partway through V, probably why? Damn burning castle XD.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh was fun to kill over and over again in FFV.

But he was a good character in FFVI.


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 18, 2011)

Playing the Final Fantasy 2 Anniversary Edition for PSP, I'm really liking the artwork.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'd say he's most associated with V.



Because that's the game he originated from. There was no Gilgamesh before FFV.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

He reoccurs throughout the games though.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Well yeah...no shit.

First time I saw Gilgamesh was FFVIII though. When I played FFVIII, the only other FF game I played was VII and Tactics (which at the time I did not get far in at all). I don't remember Gilgamesh appearing in VII.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

That's because only good FF games have Gilgamesh.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

You are dead to me now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Gnome said:


> That's because only good FF games have Gilgamesh.



Your right...VI was not great until they remade it with Gilgamesh in it. It was only good with some mediocre squid in it only


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh ruins games.

He ruined the entire FFVIII canon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Gilgamesh saved the day. he always comes to save the day. he even owns a Company in XIII...a very successful man.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Gilgamesh saved the day. he always comes to save the day. he even owns a Company in XIII...a very successful man.



His store may be successful but he sells things at a high price.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> His store may be successful but he sells things at a high price.



Meaning...MEANING that it is of the highest quality!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

Then tell me why FFXII sucked.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Then tell me why FFXII sucked.





Because of this abomination squeaking into the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Meaning...MEANING that it is of the highest quality!



Although some of those weapons weren't too good. Like lightning's weapon he sold. It gave vampiric strike ability but you really had to give up all your accessory slots to get that ability.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because of this abomination squeaking into the game.



ewwww, it sparkles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> Although some of those weapons weren't too good. Like lightning's weapon he sold. It gave vampiric strike ability but you really had to give up all your accessory slots to get that ability.



Because Mura BECAUSE it is a good effect and done already for her weapon. Gilgamesh knows best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because of this abomination squeaking into the game.



I'm sorry, but I don't know what that is. It looks like it could be a generic slime monster with a unique but completely coincidental name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because Mura BECAUSE it is a good effect and done already for her weapon. Gilgamesh knows best.



No, that abilty just plain sucks. Also, not to mention that weapon has the innate ability to severely slow the ATB charge rate.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Mura, you like FFXIII?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Mura, you like FFXIII?



Dude, thats like asking me if I need air to breathe.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because of this abomination squeaking into the game.


You hating that Ultros' sperm is capable of being an opponent to the XII party?:ho


Gnome said:


> ewwww, it sparkles.


Ultros' sperm emanates light


Esura said:


> Mura, you like FFXIII?



Was it really as bad as they say?


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> Dude, thats like asking me I need air to breathe.



See, I knew you was my favorite on this forum for a reason. 

Dae Dae used to be my favorite, until he started going full retard with his FFXIII hate.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> See, I knew you was my favorite on this forum for a reason.
> 
> Dae Dae used to be my favorite, until he started going full retard with his FFXIII hate.



Weird, I thought I told you already I like XIII.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Mura said:


> Weird, I thought I told you already I like XIII.



You probably did. I have a short memory span.

Red Garden is one of my most favorite animes ever and....I don't remember the main characters' names anymore.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

Why do people hate XIII anyway?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why do people hate XIII anyway?



You don't see any hate from me or esura, do you?

But the reason people don't like it is the linearity of it(or so they say, I don't agree) and the stagger and paradigm battle system.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why do people hate XIII anyway?



The linearity...which is the only complaint that makes a lick of sense even though the linearity didn't bother me.

You like FFXIII too Nois?


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

I never played it

Imma get me a console perhaps


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

I say its time you get one nois.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't have money for gaming

I need new shoes and a new coat, and food, and train ticket and all that

fml

my life's nice to me lately though


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 18, 2011)

do not fear, Nois, for I will send you these things in a care package :33.


----------



## Nois (Nov 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> do not fear, Nois, for I will send you these things in a care package :33.



        .

If ony it were true


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 18, 2011)

You know what bugs me? the shitty music played in XIII-2 trailers. like wtf is this mariah carey style music, are you fugging kidding me. 




the music playing at the end of XIII made me really mad too. it just.. killed the FF theme for me a bit .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> You know what bugs me? the shitty music played in XIII-2 trailers. like wtf is this mariah carey style music, are you fugging kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]xSXr99WhxDo[/YOUTUBE]
Would this have been better?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 18, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> You know what bugs me? the shitty music played in XIII-2 trailers. like wtf is this mariah carey style music, are you fugging kidding me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you know, thats what localization does.


----------



## Esura (Nov 18, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TcvvNO4v5eY[/YOUTUBE]
One of the best boss themes in a Square game ever besides Orphan's theme from FFXIII.

U.B. is Ultimate Being for those that doesn't know. Pretty much the apocalypse incarnate in physical form...which Aya BARELY beats.


Also...


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9kN0pct-Q8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't find Orphan's theme to be that interesting, but I did like Saber's Edge // regular boss battle theme.

I watched my sister play Parasite Eve when I was a kid . scared me. I vaguely remember UB in his green evolving form or something [unless i'm mistaken] chasing Aya into this building where the police dude disappeared.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2011)

XIII is to damn linear, esura! How much do games need to hold your hand these days!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Nov 18, 2011)

Best boss themes in Square games?

Step aside, chumps. Mitsuda in da house.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 18, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]xSXr99WhxDo[/YOUTUBE]
> Would this have been better?



That person created "Share The World" - One Piece's 11th opening. Impressive 

A fellow Final Fantasy fan composing for your One Piece


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Square-Enix wants quicker turnaround for Final Fantasy games*



> "Final Fantasy XIII was the first game [we made for current generation consoles], and personally I think we took a little too long getting it out. When you think of Western triple-A titles like Call of Duty, Battlefield and Assassin's Creed, they seem to work with a lot shorter turnaround -- they make a new game in 1-2 years. That is something we need to follow up, because that seems to be the best way to keep our fans interested and attracted to the franchise." - Final Fantasy series producer Yoshinori Kitase


----------



## BVB (Nov 21, 2011)

inb4 final fantasy XXVIII


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix wants quicker turnaround for Final Fantasy games*



I dunno square maybe it's because they don't put work into the games like that 
Give me all of the old FFs updated with 13's graphics and I'm fine.


----------



## Nois (Nov 21, 2011)

Chigoobarito said:


> inb4 final fantasy XXVIII



They're probably gonna come up with some way to "restart" the numbers.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 21, 2011)

According to what Square said before, remaking old FF games like FF7 would take them almost 10 years. I think that statement would only speak of their incompetency though; because pre-production is the longest part of game development, and remakes skip that phase entirely.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> They're probably gonna come up with some way to "restart" the numbers.



Alternate universe? Isn't that what we have now with all the FF games?


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

Gnome said:


> According to what Square said before, remaking old FF games like FF7 would take them almost 10 years. I think that statement would only speak of their incompetency though; because pre-production is the longest part of game development, and remakes skip that phase entirely.



Its a bit more than that. Remaking any FFVII is akin to building a new game from scratch as they can't reuse any of the previous prerendered assets in HD, and Square are bonafide graphic whores. I don't think people (well fans more than anyone) really comprehend how difficult to remake FFVII with FFXIII-like graphics with all of FFVII's gameplay elements intact. While I believe 10 years is hyperbole from them, 5 years or so would be an accurate guess, maybe shorter if they devote most of their resources to it, which I doubt.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

FF7 is the trump card they are saving it


----------



## Nois (Nov 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> Alternate universe? Isn't that what we have now with all the FF games?



Nope. A restart in the naming. Istead of going FF --> infinite, some new FF v1, v2 etc. Would be nice if they revisited the universes of all the games but told entirely different stories no?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 21, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> FF7 is the trump card they are saving it


 somewhat correct, that is going to save money for them for the real trump card.. FF6 remake


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> somewhat correct, that is going to save money for them for the real trump card.. FF6 remake


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2011)

I haven't watch too many To Aru episodes, but why is she looking at a kid version of herself?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I haven't watch too many To Aru episodes, but why is she looking at a kid version of herself?



That is from season 2, the kid's name is last order. One of the sister clones as is the other one in the gif. 

Last order is hilarious.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

Aren't they are already doing a remake for FF6 on the 3DS?

So now all we need is that FF7 and FF9 remake.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> Aren't they are already doing a remake for FF6 on the 3DS?
> 
> So now all we need is that FF7 and FF9 remake.



Wait, they are?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

I will believe a FFVI remake when I see it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2011)

And final fantasy V....and V...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Square-Enix wants quicker turnaround for Final Fantasy games*



WAIT WHAT!?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WAIT WHAT!?



I see you like my gif.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2011)

Mura said:


> I see you like my gif.



You and Esura seem to have the appropriate gifs when they warrant it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to make a gif of Ultros killing Gilgamesh. 


Time to brush up on my Photoshop skills.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I want to make a gif of Ultros killing Gilgamesh.
> 
> 
> Time to brush up on my Photoshop skills.



Tell me when that actually happened and _maybe_ its feasible to make.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> Aren't they are already doing a remake for FF6 on the 3DS?
> 
> So now all we need is that FF7 and FF9 remake.



We mean GOOD remakes


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> WAIT WHAT!?



To-gayru the worst. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> We mean GOOD remakes



Away you troglodyte. Not even Ultros nor Gilgamesh would take the time to shit on you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't appreciate remakes because they'll just ruin the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 21, 2011)

The World said:


> To-gayru the worst.



Hold up, what do you mean?


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't appreciate remakes because they'll just ruin the game.



Or make it better and/or awesome. 

Have you played the REmake or Metal Gear Solid remake or better yet the FF4 remake?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't appreciate remakes because they'll just ruin the game.



FF 3 on the DS.

FF 3 on the DS ingame.
[YOUTUBE]Mkm7tp44PRo[/YOUTUBE]
Original FF 3
I want things looking like the first picture ingame instead of this.(FF 12 ingame)

That's what I expect from the Vita 


The World said:


> Or make it better and/or awesome. * FF4 remake?*



Fugly shit.

Want it to look like this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Good luck with that. 

The Vita is all hype.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Good luck with that.
> 
> The Vita is all hype.



Your all hype.



Even if your right.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 22, 2011)

I'll wait for the price to drop before investing in one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your all hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if your right.



I am hopeful for a good PSP Vita, but with some of the news that has already come out about it...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2011)

CMX you are now called negative Nancy.


----------



## Nois (Nov 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> CMX you are now called negative Nancy.



Be nice Dae


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 22, 2011)

Have you heard the Vita news? 

They make you pay for the games you own.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 22, 2011)

It looks like a PSP.


----------



## Esura (Nov 22, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Have you heard the Vita news?*
> 
> They make you pay for the games you own.



As I pray...Unlimited Blade Works.


----------



## Nois (Nov 23, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> It looks like a PSP.



Because it's a remake of the PSP... A DSi to the DS.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you heard the Vita news?
> 
> They make you pay for the games you own.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Have you heard the Vita news?
> 
> They make you pay for the games you own.



Didn't you know CMX? The games have expiration dates now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> As I pray...Unlimited Blade Works.



I am the bone of my sword.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2011)

I will expire your games.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will expire your games.


Unknown to death, nor known to life.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Unknown to death, nor known to life.



Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.


*Spoiler*: __ 



We're going out of order with this but fuck it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I have created over a thousand blades 

*Spoiler*: __ 



LOL my bad. I was going off memory, which is poor as you can see.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I have created over a thousand blades
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Nor known to life.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like I said, its cool.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Mura said:


> Nor known to life.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yet, those hands will never hold anything.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Nov 23, 2011)

You guys are nerds.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Yet, those hands will never hold anything.



I think thats everything said. Now for the whole thing in order.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am the bone of my sword.
Steel is my body, and fire is my blood.
I have created over a thousand blades.
Unknown to death.
Nor known to life.
Have withstood pain to create many weapons.
Yet, those hands will never hold anything.
So as I pray, Unlimited Blade Works




@CMX Go to hell. Not my fault you can't see greatness when its in front of you. 

.......So, anyone wanna talk FF?


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

You know when Cloud was fighting Sephiroth in AC and he broke his sword in a bunch of pieces to do that ultimate Omnislash? Someone should just edit out everything Cloud says and replace it with the Unlimited Blade Works mantra.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

That's some shit poetry.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

No one said is was a poem, its an incantation to bring out an attack.


----------



## Esura (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome...

 I am the bone of my sword 
 Steel is my body and fire is my blood 
 I have created over a thousand blades 
 Unknown to Death, Nor known to Life 
 Have withstood pain to create many weapons 
 Yet, those hands will never hold anything 
 So as I pray, unlimited blade works.

Its an incantion spoken by Archer/Emiya.

Here is the alternate version spoken by Shirou.

I am the bone of my sword 
 Steel is my body and fire is my blood 
 I have created over a thousand blades 
 Unaware of loss, Nor aware of gain 
 Withstood pain to create weapons, waiting for one’s arrival 
 I have no regrets. This is the only path 
 My whole life was unlimited blade works


Cloud would of been like 10 times cooler, and won against Sephiroth ages ago if he used Unlimited Blade Works.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> Gnome...
> 
> I am the bone of my sword
> Steel is my body and fire is my blood
> ...



Too bad the concept of reality marbles don't exist in the FF universe or shit could be really broken.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2011)

Take your stupid ass F/S bullshit and keep it in the genral RPG section assholes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Take your stupid ass F/S bullshit and keep it in the genral RPG section assholes.



........Sup, dae.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Take your stupid ass F/S bullshit and keep it in the genral RPG section assholes.



Agreed, can't stand off topic discussion. Especially about series with bad art


----------



## Nois (Nov 23, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Take your stupid ass F/S bullshit and keep it in the genral RPG section assholes.



I'm With Dae


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 23, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Agreed, can't stand off topic discussion. Especially about series with bad art





Nois said:


> I'm With Dae



You guys have your standpoint and thats fine.

So then, what FF topics do you got in mind to talk about?


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 24, 2011)

So I'm playing Final Fantasy 12 at the moment and I gotta say, I don't know what all of the fuss is about, the battle system and most of the characters are actually pretty good except for two (and I'll leave it to you guys to guess who those two are). Granted I still haven't got that far into the game yet as I'm busy doing all of the side missions of which there are many. Enjoying the game so far which considering its bad rep is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 24, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> So I'm playing Final Fantasy 12 at the moment and I gotta say, I don't know what all of the fuss is about, the battle system and most of the characters are actually pretty good except for two (and I'll leave it to you guys to guess who those two are). Granted I still haven't got that far into the game yet as I'm busy doing all of the side missions of which there are many. Enjoying the game so far which considering its bad rep is a pleasant surprise.



XII wasn't that bad at all I enjoyed it and had a few complaints.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Nov 24, 2011)

The810kid said:


> XII wasn't that bad at all I enjoyed it and had a few complaints.



Biggest complaint I have is that the character you play as (Vaan) is more of the viewpoint your given as opposed to actually being the main character. I suppose the same could be said of FFX between Tidus and Yuna but at least Tidus was important to the pot where as Vaan just seems to be there for no real reason. I have to say it Gabranth's armour looks so cool. All of the judges do actually.


----------



## The810kid (Nov 24, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Biggest complaint I have is that the character you play as (Vaan) is more of the viewpoint your given as opposed to actually being the main character. I suppose the same could be said of FFX between Tidus and Yuna but at least Tidus was important to the pot where as Vaan just seems to be there for no real reason. I have to say it Gabranth's armour looks so cool. All of the judges do actually.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Vaan started off real well he was the average poor man of Dalmasca who wanted to rebel against the empire and got into something bigger than what he expected. Without him the party woukdn't have formed. Its just that after a certain point he becomes irrelevant and Penelo just was never relevant. Fran wasn't fleshed out Basch was half fleshed out Balthier could have been developed slightly more. So in the end I felt that Ashe was the only character fully developed. The villains had potential its just that non of them had the sufficient amount of screen time or interaction with the main characters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 24, 2011)

The810kid said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Vaan started off real well he was the average poor man of Dalmasca who wanted to rebel against the empire and got into something bigger than what he expected. Without him the party woukdn't have formed. Its just that after a certain point he becomes irrelevant and Penelo just was never relevant. Fran wasn't fleshed out Basch was half fleshed out Balthier could have been developed slightly more. So in the end I felt that Ashe was the only character fully developed. The villains had potential its just that non of them had the sufficient amount of screen time or interaction with the main characters.



B-but sexy bunny women.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> So I'm playing Final Fantasy 12 at the moment and I gotta say, I don't know what all of the fuss is about, the battle system and most of the characters are actually pretty good except for two (and I'll leave it to you guys to guess who those two are). Granted I still haven't got that far into the game yet as I'm busy doing all of the side missions of which there are many. Enjoying the game so far which considering its bad rep is a pleasant surprise.



I dislike FFXII immensely. One of only three FF games I actively dislike, other two being FFII and FFIII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2011)

I just didn't find anything of value in XII. There were no highlight-able aspects, imo.


----------



## Esura (Nov 24, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *I just didn't find anything of value in XII.* There were no highlight-able aspects, imo.



I knew I liked you for a reason. pek

I need more anti-FFXII people up in this piece.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 24, 2011)

I just thought XII was boring, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Nov 24, 2011)

12 was the very definition of meh, lifeless characters with a battle system that puts me to sleep. Its like playing an offline mmo and that is where it gets all the hate from.

As much as I complain about 13 its far superior to 12


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 24, 2011)

so. 







I met yet another person who confused the words "remake" & "remaster", concerning FFX .


----------



## Gnome (Nov 25, 2011)

Why don't we call it what it is, up-scaling.


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> I dislike FFXII immensely. One of only three FF games I actively dislike, other *two being FFII and FFIII.*



Fucking. Yes. I completely agree about those two games being bad, they were the 2 worst FF games.

They are probably the only core FF games I would give a 7 or below.


----------



## Nois (Nov 25, 2011)

Never played 2. Heard so many bad things about 3 I'm not even considering giving it a shot...


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

FFIII was bad? You guys have terrible taste. FFIII was awesomeness. First game with Moogles in it. First game with unique boss music. First game with a job system. The DS version is one of my favourite games on the console.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Wait, DS is a console? I could swear last I looked it was handheld.


----------



## Nois (Nov 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Wait, DS is a console? I could swear last I looked it was handheld.



Um, handheld refers to a handheld console bro. It's a simple ellipsis.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> Um, handheld refers to a handheld console bro. It's a simple ellipsis.



Hmm, I guess so. Just never thought that about them. Wait, what does ellipsis mean?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 25, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> FFIII was bad? You guys have terrible taste. FFIII was awesomeness. First game with Moogles in it. First game with unique boss music. First game with a job system. The DS version is one of my favourite games on the console.



Confirmed terrible taste tier. Dat Lyra...


----------



## Awesome (Nov 25, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> FFIII was bad? You guys have terrible taste. FFIII was awesomeness. First game with Moogles in it. First game with unique boss music. First game with a job system. The DS version is one of my favourite games on the console.



A lackluster story without save points in dungeons, a job system that was not nearly as good as 5's, the music was good, but it definitely couldn't save it from the boring gameplay.

Doing it first =/= doing it best. Is FFX awesome because it was the first game that didn't have a world map? FUCK YEA. No wonder FF13 was so terrible. It may have been linear, but it wasn't the first to do it.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Fucking. Yes. I completely agree about those two games being bad, they were the 2 worst FF games.
> 
> They are probably the only core FF games I would give a 7 or below.


Aside from Aji Tae and some others, FFII and FFIII are considered the weakest games in the series by the fan base by far.



Aji Tae said:


> FFIII was bad? You guys have terrible taste. FFIII was awesomeness. First game with Moogles in it. First game with unique boss music. First game with a job system. The DS version is one of my favourite games on the console.


Don't care if it was the first game in existence or the first game to show live hentai scenes in it, the game is goddamn boring to play.



Mura said:


> Hmm, I guess so. Just never thought that about them. Wait, what does ellipsis mean?



It's the omission from a sentence or other construction of one or more words that would complete or clarify the construction.


----------



## Esura (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *A lackluster story without save points in dungeons, a job system that was not nearly as good as 5's, the music was good, but it definitely couldn't save it from the boring gameplay.*
> 
> Doing it first =/= doing it best. Is FFX awesome because it was the first game that didn't have a world map? FUCK YEA. No wonder FF13 was so terrible. It may have been linear, but it wasn't the first to do it.


I have.... newfound respect for you now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> It's the omission from a sentence or other construction of one or more words that would complete or clarify the construction.



Ok, I understand now. Yeah, I've heard enough shit before not to touch FFIII and its gonna stay that way.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> A lackluster story without save points in dungeons, a job system that was not nearly as good as 5's, the music was good, but it definitely couldn't save it from the boring gameplay.



How can you complain about boring gameplay when FFI~IX all had a near identical battle system with very minor variations? Sure it didn't have the greatest story ever (still better than most JRPG stories released by 1990), but you can't use the fact FFV's job system is better against the game. If it hadn't been for FFIII, FFV wouldn't have had a job system at all. For their first foray into a job system, FFIII's class progression was incredibly well done.

I'm not even going to bother with the save point thing, though. I forgot games are so easy these days that the thought of having to go through a _whole_ dungeon without a safe zone is clearly asking too much of gamers.


----------



## Nois (Nov 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Hmm, I guess so. Just never thought that about them. Wait, what does ellipsis mean?





> *Ellipsis(linguistics)* - a deliberate omission of an otherwise obligatory element of a phrase, or a sentence that doesn't disturb the understanding of the message by the receptor.
> 
> eg. See you *(later)*
> * (I'll)* see you tommorow



There ya go man
Though, in this case it might've been a simple shortening lol...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> There ya go man
> Though, in this case it might've been a simple shortening lol...



Yeah, thanks for that. I haven't played a FF game in quite some time due in part to F/SN and tsukihime. I wanna play one but I'm not sure which one. I haven't beaten FF 1-6 but after that I've beaten every game. Which one should I start with?


----------



## Nois (Nov 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yeah, thanks for that. I haven't played a FF game in quite some time due in part to F/SN and tsukihime. I wanna play one but I'm not sure which one. I haven't beaten FF 1-6 but after that I've beaten every game. Which one should I start with?



out of the 1-6 I'd say 4-6. The first three are probably just a curious travel to the days of lore to the contemporary gamer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> out of the 1-6 I'd say 4-6. The first three are probably just a curious travel to the days of lore to the contemporary gamer.



Sounds good, I'll start by playing IV then. Got the PSP version of that one.


----------



## Nois (Nov 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sounds good, I'll start by playing IV then. Got the PSP version of that one.



Yeah, then there is 5 with uber lols and a very nice job system and Gilgamesh and then there is the peak of FF gaming, which obviously is 6


----------



## Velocity (Nov 25, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sounds good, I'll start by playing IV then. Got the PSP version of that one.



Do yourself a favour - play the DS version. The PSP version looks like it was made in RPG Maker or something.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 25, 2011)

speaking of RPG maker, I'm having loads of fun with mine .





/basicallyjackedFFmusic.


----------



## Esura (Nov 26, 2011)

I say play the PSP version instead. Its more akin to the original and it has the After Years (the sequel thats...not too bad if I say so myself), making it the most complete version of FFIV out. I would play the remake after you either play the PSP version or some ROM of the SNES one. Remake has a odd difficulty spike too.

Yeah, PSP version does look like something from RPG Maker, but it looks better than that PS1 blocky shit of FFIV remake that hurts my damn eyes. I say the PSP version looks good personally. The PSP version even have the fucking opening CGs of the remake too, and After Years.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 26, 2011)

The After Years is a mobile phone game. A crappy mobile phone game that they made to cash in on the DS game's popularity, then ported it to WiiWare and added it on the end of the crappy PSP "remake" (that actually manages to look worse than the SNES version) so that people had a reason to buy the game at all. Which is just retarded.

They make a PSP version of FFIV and don't even bother to make it look good. It's easily the laziest version of FFIV ever released, from the crappy excuse for graphics and the reusing of the CGI opening from the DS remake, made even worse by the fact the only real selling point of the game is a freakin' mobile phone game.

If you think the DS version is "blocky shit", then you should just stop playing video games. Permanently. Games have looked far worse and, for a DS game, it looks amazing. Beyond merely graphics, too, the DS game is much harder and has greatly improved gameplay mechanics that the PSP version doesn't. Why you'd even play the quick and lazy cash-in rather than the game that rekindled the popularity of FFIV is beyond me.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> I say play the PSP version instead. Its more akin to the original and it has the After Years (the sequel thats...not too bad if I say so myself), making it the most complete version of FFIV out. I would play the remake after you either play the PSP version or some ROM of the SNES one. Remake has a odd difficulty spike too.
> 
> Yeah, PSP version does look like something from RPG Maker, *but it looks better than that PS1 blocky shit of FFIV remake* that hurts my damn eyes. I say the PSP version looks good personally. The PSP version even have the fucking opening CGs of the remake too, and After Years.



Your reaching Esura~levels Esura. Dial it back meng.  

And lol at SNES graphics being better than "blocky" PS1. 

Which it even isn't is. FF7 overview graphics are blocky, FF4 was like taking that and making it sleek and sexy...........with big heads.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2011)

y'all are too harsh on Esura. He has taste that conflicts with our own, but I do acknowledge his confidence in speaking it .







but seriously, fuck you for not finishing IX .


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> but seriously, fuck you for not finishing IX .



Seriously meng 



...............................now I gotta go finish IX.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2011)

.





you too, World? I wasn't even referring to you but now I see how it is smh


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2011)

I enjoy getting back home to see you guys "fighting" like that


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2011)

of course you would . don't tell me you're one of these problematic IX-nonplayers, Nois, are you? ;_____;.


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> of course you would . don't tell me you're one of these problematic IX-nonplayers, Nois, are you? ;_____;.



You kidding me?

I've spent a month playing chocobo hot and cold


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

We're not fighting. We're educating the ignorant.


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> We're not fighting. We're educating the ignorant.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Nov 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> You kidding me?
> 
> I've spent a month *playing chocobo hot and cold*


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2011)

My place or yours?


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Zeus/God vs Thor make it happen Final Fantasy 15.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> My place or yours?



I saw her first! 

Ok well this is what I think about when I think about you 2.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Then I think of this



Triple post no C-C-C-ombo breaker.


----------



## Nois (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> I saw her first!
> 
> Ok well this is what I think about when I think about you 2.


b'aaaaw


The World said:


> Then I think of this
> 
> 
> 
> Triple post no C-C-C-ombo breaker.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> And lol at SNES graphics being better than "blocky" PS1.



Chrono trigger
And he's right somewhat.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

SNES' aesthetics  are better. People need to freaking learn the difference.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Of course Snes>PS1. You can hardly tell shit apart in some PS1 games.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Chrono trigger
> And he's right somewhat.



Chrono Trigger and FF6 are a special case. Those 2 games coming out at the end of the SNES lifecycle too. 

And no that still doesn't make SNES graphics better than PS1.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Graphics are more than the technical capability. The 3D is ugly as fuck on a PS1, so it looks worse.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWdd6_ZxX8c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

I have some charts and graphs, can't show you though, just going to have to believe me


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Hey Zenieth Dark Souls sucks meng. I like dem SNES aesthetics better.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Lets talk about Dark Souls.

Skyrim>Dark Souls.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Winner : Dark Souls.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Not again man, not again.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Aesthetic is how good a game looks

Graphic is the power to reate the detail behind it.

SNES games look better but they aren't graphically superior.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Also fuck you whores

see the guy in my set?

He's a friend of justice unlike you uncultured lot.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Aesthetics is how Zelda SS transcends graphical limitations to still look good.

Edit: I haven't beaten Dark Souls yet, I'll consider it for my GOTY no doubt though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Graphics are more than the technical capability. The 3D is ugly as fuck on a PS1, so it looks worse.



Lots of SNES level aesthetics trumps ps1 graphics.
though some ps1 games look better than others.
Chrono cross

and wild arms two

FF7 with some shading easily looks ps2 era


This is what most the remakes look like compared to the original.

Shit is what it looks like when the original looks better than the remake.


zenieth said:


> Aesthetic is how good a game looks
> 
> Graphic is the power to reate the detail behind it.
> 
> SNES games look better but they aren't graphically superior.



Basically.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aesthetic is how good a game looks
> 
> Graphic is the power to reate the detail behind it.
> 
> SNES games look better but they aren't graphically superior.




I know what aesthetic's are. If you didn't know I was trollin'.

Winner: Not Zenieth, Dark Souls



Gnome said:


> Not again man, not again.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger proving he doesn't kno fuck all about graphics


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lots of SNES level graphics trumps ps1 graphics.
> though some ps1 games look better than others.
> Chrono cross
> 
> ...



Get out         .


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

I wasn't talking to you  The world


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

How about that FF, I heard 7 looks like complete shit.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Uncultured bottom feeders vs People with taste 

Winner: Dark Souls Skyrim My Little Pony Dark Souls


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

Hold up, why is there dark souls talk in here? Theres a thread for that.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

^ Says Mr. Fate stay.

Winner: That Link game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Unlosing Ranger proving he doesn't kno fuck all about graphics



sush you graphics is used as a broad overbearing term now.

I know the diff.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Hold up, why is there dark souls talk in here? Theres a thread for that.



Same reason you had to talk about Fate/Stay. 

GRAFIKS YO' 

I mean it's because Dark Souls is awesome. 

Final Fantasy can learn a thing or 2.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

The only truth: games look better with more tits.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> ^ Says Mr. Fate stay.
> 
> Winner: That Link game.



Square should just make the next FF game with Link but they would probably give him a super high girly voice, make him shirtless and give him a giant flacid sword with lots of leather belts.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark souls wins that department as well


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Link should never talk, the NPC's can though, no problem there. Also, I want an epic as fuck Ganon VA.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Norio Wakamoto's epic voice should be the only one for Ganon.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> Same reason you had to talk about Fate/Stay.
> 
> GRAFIKS YO'
> 
> ...



Well most of the people in here were on my ass about that so thats why I bring it up. I think its only fair.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Not much until you notice they're bigger than you are


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well most of the people in here were on my ass about that so thats why I bring it up. I think its only fair.



I'm pretty sure it was only that one guy who likes Gilgamesh over Ultros.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Not much until you notice they're bigger than you are



Yep Gnome tits make everything better..............except for Bayonetta.........and FF13....................and a bunch of other bad crap.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Those games would just be worse with less tits.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> I'm pretty sure it was only that one guy who likes Gilgamesh over Ultros.



And gnome.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Those games would just be worse with less tits.



Yeah, you're right. 

I think I only played FF13 for more than a hour in the hope to see Lightning or some chick's tits. I was sorely disappointed. 


We should petition Square to have the magic system and open worldness of Skyrim and everything else from Dark Souls be combined for the next FF game. Just Saiyan'.



Mura said:


> And gnome.



Gnome is an ass to everyone. That's just him being him. YOU CAN'T CHANGE HIM!


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

Dark Souls gameplay with Skyrim world and story would be a wet dream.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> Gnome is an ass to everyone. That's just him being him. YOU CAN'T CHANGE HIM!



Well I already knew that quite some time ago so no surprise there.

I am actually playing dark souls right now, that patch did some good things.


----------



## Gnome (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm not an ass to everyone. Just The World, and people who like Fate/Stay.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Dark Souls gameplay with Skyrim world and story would be a wet dream.



Square would probably say it would be too expensive to make even though they are rich as fuck and leave it in development hell for the next 15 years.


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm not an ass to everyone. Just The World, and people who like Fate/Stay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> Square would probably say it would be too expensive to make even though they are rich as fuck and leave it in development hell for the next 15 years.



What does square have to do with dark souls and skyrim?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm not an ass to everyone. Just The World, and *people who like Fate/Stay*.



Damn discrimination.


----------



## zenieth (Nov 26, 2011)

Not being as amazing for one


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What does square have to do with dark souls and skyrim?




The point going over your head

------------------------------------------------------>

You



zenieth said:


> Not being as amazing for one



This as well.

I should make my own game company called _"Not as good as Dark Souls or Skyrim"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> The point going over your head
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------>
> 
> You



Maybe I don't care about your point because it's tacked on and irrelevant to what gnome was saying?
I don't care if square takes a long time to make a game


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

Alright random fanboy #762

Did Square pay you to say that? Are they lurking in this thread?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> Alright random fanboy #762
> 
> Did Square pay you to say that? Are they lurking in this thread?



I don't mind because FF games are just filler


----------



## The World (Nov 26, 2011)

True.

















Now I'm sad again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 26, 2011)

The World said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its entertaining filler.

Makes me wonder if there will ever be a canon title.


----------



## Esura (Nov 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm not an ass to everyone. Just The World, *and people who like Fate/Stay.*


----------



## Gnome (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Nov 27, 2011)

Lol... what's going up in this thread


----------



## The World (Nov 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Lol... what's going up in this thread


----------



## Nois (Nov 27, 2011)

The World said:


> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Square Producer: Any Final Fantasy VII remake "might delete things, add elements"*





> Kitase not interested in a straight "repeat".
> 
> If Square Enix was to remake RPG classic Final Fantasy 7 it might not be able to resist the temptation to make significant changes to the original game, according to veteran franchise producer Yoshinori Kitase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hana (Nov 28, 2011)

A remake of X? Are you fucking kidding me? I'm not saying X was a bad game; it was ok. But out of all their games they would remake X?


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

As far as I know, X is just a remaster like the HD collections that have become a fad.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

what is really interesting is that this article came out after the Rumors about a Number 7th JRPG remake coming to the 3DS... hmm


----------



## Nois (Nov 28, 2011)

Hana said:


> A remake of X? Are you fucking kidding me? I'm not saying X was a bad game; it was ok. But out of all their games they would remake X?



It's only a HD remaster


----------



## Gnome (Nov 28, 2011)

FF7 confirmed for remake, VsXIII confirmed for vaporware.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 28, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> what is really interesting is that this article came out after the Rumors about a Number 7th JRPG remake coming to the 3DS... hmm



Did he address that article? If not then it becomes a moot point.


----------



## Nois (Nov 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> FF7 confirmed for remake, VsXIII confirmed for vaporware.



Explain


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

FFVII, changed?

I hope he doesn't mean Genesis kind of change, or making it auto battle.

He wants to make a reimagining, not a remake it seems.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> Did he address that article? If not then it becomes a moot point.


 nah, just me saying.


----------



## Nois (Nov 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFVII, changed?
> 
> I hope he doesn't mean Genesis kind of change, or making it auto battle.
> 
> ...



If you ask me, I'd like a variant of the ATB, somewhat redesigned [BUT NOT MUCH!] Materia system, and the Summons being like in FF 10/12, but controllable and ADDED to the team.

And it best be getting a GODLY voice-acting


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Nov 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFVII, changed?
> 
> I hope he doesn't mean Genesis kind of change, or making it auto battle.
> 
> He wants to make a reimagining, not a remake it seems.



I'd say because it'd be boring to remake the same game. Adding some new elements would make it more interesting.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'd say because it'd be boring to remake the same game. Adding some new elements would make it more interesting.



New content sure, it's already gonna have new graphics, music, voice acting, and better enemy AI, but completely revamping the battle system is unnecessary, add some new spells, summons, and limit breaks instead.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Nov 28, 2011)

The best Remake until this date, is RE "Game Cube" they added new elements & content and destroyed the original in almost every aspect.. A FF7 remake has to do the same imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2011)

Malvingt2 said:


> The best Remake until this date, is RE "Game Cube" they added new elements & content and destroyed the original in almost every aspect.. A FF7 remake has to do the same imo.



This.....this....this....


----------



## Ishamael (Nov 30, 2011)

A medieval SE game 

I have lost the majority of my faith in SE, so expectations are low. The online component sounds interesting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I am giving all sorts of not a fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Haven't like multiple FF games had a medieval tone to them, how is this any different. Unless we're talking to the extreme, like A Song of Ice and Fire or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I severely doubt it. Like ish said...keep your expectations low.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Not give a darn mode...ACTIVATED!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

Medieval game...?






.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Nois said:


> If you ask me, I'd like a variant of the ATB, somewhat redesigned [BUT NOT MUCH!] Materia system, and the Summons being like in FF 10/12, but controllable and ADDED to the team.
> 
> And it best be getting a GODLY voice-acting



What I'd love...

Modify the Materia System so it's entirely centred on the use of Magic and Summons. You equip them, you can use them. Then have it so your weapons, armour and accessories not only have slots to equip Materia in, but also teach the character physical and support abilities. So you'd gain the use of Firaga and stuff by equipping the right Materia, but _learn_ Steal or Counter by equipping the right armour. Then you'd select which physical and support abilities to equip, which basically allows for huge amounts of customisation.

Essentially, they'd get rid of Independant, Support and Command Materia and have weapons, armour and accessories teaching those as equippable Abilities. Then the Materia System itself can be expanded further, using many more that were introduced in Crisis Core as well as a bunch of new kinds of magic and summons. Before you know it, every single character could be so vastly different that you'd spend ages just working out the right combination of Materia and Abilities for them.

Aside from that, just add a bunch of optional bosses and dungeons to explore.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 1, 2011)

Apparently, they decided to focus test XIII-2. That's a step in the right direction. But, I'm pretty sure it won't fix a horrendous story.


----------



## Axl Low (Dec 1, 2011)

HOLLY SHIT

in the FF7 remake
Aeris might have a chance to live

WHAT THE FUCK 
LOLOLOLOL

Square Trolling so hard 

Make sure to max out your Downs ladies and doods
Aeris might not die


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I severely doubt it. Like ish said...keep your expectations low.



Game wise, I've been satisfied with Square this gen, so I have no reason to have low expectations for that reason. The only reason I'd have low expectations for this game is because of the usage of UE3. *shudders*

Oh, my GOTY nominations!


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

UE3 looks good if you know how to use it, which Square doesn't.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> UE3 looks good if you know how to use it, *which Square doesn't.*


That's why I remain skeptical of this game.

Nevertheless, I will play it, as I need more Square games in my life.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I would not mind a somewhat altered story...just do not mix new cloud/Seph with old cloud and seph.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I would not mind a somewhat altered story...just do not mix new cloud/Seph with old cloud and seph.



What old cloud and Seph? You do know they are going to based them off their AC incarnations if they ever remake this right? Hell, the tech demo, Crisis Core, all that had a AC-style to it. And you know the story will be altered to accommodate the Compilation.

Genesis is going to be a hidden boss fight and he is going to be fucking OP.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

It's not truly Cloud if his hands aren't 1 polygon.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> What old cloud and Seph? You do know they are going to based them off their AC incarnations if they ever remake this right? Hell, the tech demo, Crisis Core, all that had a AC-style to it. And you know the story will be altered to accommodate the Compilation.
> 
> Genesis is going to be a hidden boss fight and he is going to be fucking OP.



What? No. Crisis Core's Cloud was amazing. Sephiroth was brilliant, too. That's what happens when Nomura isn't allowed near FFVII - awesome shit happens. The story will be altered to accomodate the changes, sure, but they're hardly going to turn Cloud into a manic depressive before Aerith is even killed.

That Cloud was awesome in Crisis Core is all the proof I need that they wouldn't screw him up in the inevitable FFVII remake.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> What? No. Crisis Core's Cloud was amazing. Sephiroth was brilliant, too. That's what happens when Nomura isn't allowed near FFVII - awesome shit happens. The story will be altered to accomodate the changes, sure, but they're hardly going to turn Cloud into a manic depressive before Aerith is even killed.
> 
> That Cloud was awesome in Crisis Core is all the proof I need that they wouldn't screw him up in the inevitable FFVII remake.



Wait...I think I've probably read Dae Dae's post wrong. 

I was talking about the actual designs of the characters, not their personality, which is a big difference between how Nomura designed them then and how he designs FFVII characters now. 

My bad.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...I think I've probably read Dae Dae's post wrong.
> 
> I was talking about the actual designs of the characters, not their personality, which is a big difference between how Nomura designed them then and how he designs FFVII characters now.
> 
> My bad.




Here is amano's cloud
Nomura original design

Modern cloud


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

See? Told ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

So I had sex with Ultros on Thanksgiving vacation.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> So I had sex with Ultros on Thanksgiving vacation.



I had sex with a bowl of mash potatoes shit was dope. :sanji


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds lovely. 


Did you put your baby gravy on it and eat it?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Did you eat the mash potatoes afterwards like a real man?


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Did you eat the mash potatoes afterwards like a real man?



I ate them and served them to the rest of my family too


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

So, who is going to preorder  for the PS3?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, who is going to preorder  for the PS3?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

older cloud looks more badass...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> older cloud looks more badass...



Well yeah, because he is experienced.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]xuO1K32i0KA[/YOUTUBE]
meh.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> So, who is going to preorder  for the PS3?


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Here is a better video than the one Unlosing Ranger posted.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF9i-KJdGmk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> Here is a better video than the one Unlosing Ranger posted.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jF9i-KJdGmk&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]



Barely better.
Rather play X-2 than that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Barely better.
> Rather play X-2 than that.



I'd rather play X-2 than a lot of FF games, the point?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd rather play X-2 than a lot of FF games, the point?



That XIII-2 looks disappointing because it looks and plays exactly like XIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That XIII-2 looks disappointing because it looks and plays exactly like XIII.



Which is not a problem at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

I doubt anything you say would have an effect on the story.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I doubt anything you say would have an effect on the story.



Yeah it just does not fit. And wow...welcome to 2005? 03? or whenever this feature was introduced squarenix...

would it hurt squeenix to make a FF game have multiple story branches just once? Multiple endings...outcomes...already over 20 installments in and not one has that option...they have done 3-4 Srpg...


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

I don't like the magic attacks, they look like shit. Needs more FLASHINESS.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah it just does not fit. And wow...welcome to 2005? 03? or whenever this feature was introduced squarenix...
> 
> would it hurt squeenix to make a FF game have multiple story branches just once? Multiple endings...outcomes...already over 20 installments in and not one has that option...they have done 3-4 Srpg...



Chrono trigger has your actions have actual effect on the story.
They could do it like that, but I really doubt they did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Chrono trigger has your actions have actual effect on the story.
> They could do it like that, but I really doubt they did.



Thats why I said FF titles. I know Chrono Trigger somewhat has different paths. And story is somewhat different depending on who you choose in Seiken Densetsu 3. But no....none for any FF title.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

FFX-2 > FFVIII


Come at me bro!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Your wrong Esura.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFX-2 > FFVIII
> 
> 
> Come at me bro!




Challenge accepted.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 1, 2011)

Esura said:


> FFX-2 > FFVIII
> 
> 
> Come at me bro!



And y'wonder why people say y'have no taste.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 1, 2011)

Whats FF X-2? never heard of it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Whats FF X-2? never heard of it.





Dishonest gnome is disheartening.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

FFVI is the closest thing to a multi-branching system in that you can play three scenarios in any order.


But they have no real effect on the outcome of the game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

FFX-2:

the girliest, sluttiest FF game in existence.


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> And y'wonder why people say y'have no taste.



Honestly, it would speak volumes about those who say it. Say what you will about its themes, the gameplay itself was possibly one of the most polished and interesting battle system in the series and wasn't a broken mess like FFVIII.

Stay hating Tae.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVI is the closest thing to a multi-branching system in that you can play three scenarios in any order.
> 
> 
> But they have no real effect on the outcome of the game.



Which makes your point mute....as always.



BrightlyGoob said:


> FFX-2:
> 
> the girliest, sluttiest FF game in existence.



someone has not played FF XII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> FFX-2:
> 
> the girliest, sluttiest FF game in existence.



Yet still better than 13.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Which makes your point mute....as always.
> 
> 
> 
> someone has not played FF XII.



You're a mute.

And you're moot, too. 


The characters you recruit change the ending, too. So there.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> someone has not played FF XII.



Gotta admit, there were some scantily dressed characters in there.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're a mute.
> 
> And you're moot, too.
> 
> ...



Hardly changes the flow or outcome of the game you Nimrod.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Your mom didn't think so.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 1, 2011)

Gilgamesh and Ultros fighting for best position again.
**


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Gilgamesh and Ultros fighting for best position again.
> **


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

oh god someone has initiated the Ultros mania


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh god someone has initiated the Ultros mania


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

I would totally justify once more the supperiority of Gilgamesh over that stupid ugly squid once again....but we have an unfair mod who runs this section so I will not waste my time once again educating everyone in this topic about the beauty of the man of mystery. And the fail of Ultros.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 1, 2011)

You faggets at it again?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You faggets at it again?



 For a person with Zen in their name you sure do have none of it in your attitude.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

You guys can't appreciate the madness of my gif.

But on topic, gil>ultros no doubt. How could I take tentacles over swords?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 1, 2011)

Mura said:


> You guys can't appreciate the madness of my gif.
> 
> But on topic, gil>ultros no doubt. How could I take tentacles over swords?



How?

Girls love tentacles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2011)

Sorry Mura...just can not match that particular one up with anything.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 1, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How?
> 
> Girls love tentacles.



Well, good thing I'm not a girl.



VastoLorDae said:


> Sorry Mura...just can not match that particular one up with anything.



I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

love tentacles my arse


----------



## Esura (Dec 1, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> love tentacles in my arse





I didn't know you was so...freaky.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 1, 2011)

only CMX knows what Ultros tentacles in the arse feels like, amirite .



btw, I like your avatar ;3


----------



## Teppei (Dec 2, 2011)

Don't mean to derail this convo, but seeing as I'm a new member and a big FF fan, I'll post my favourites in ranked order so you can get a better look at my taste.

1. FFIX
2. FFVI
3. FFXII
4. FFVII
5. FFXIII
6. FFX
7. FFIII
8. FFV
9. FFIV
10. FFVIII

Those are just the ones I've played. It's actually odd seeing VIII at the bottom when Laguna is one of my favourite characters in the series


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2011)

Your tastes are normal.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 2, 2011)

Well aside from putting XIII so high. 

Every game is good in its own way though, including VIII.


----------



## Teppei (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah, XIII wasn't really well recieved. To be honest, I'm not even sure why I like it so much. I thought the mythology of the universe was interesting, and the locations themselves were really inventive and nice to look at, but the linearity kinda takes away from that experience.

I actually liked the characters themselves, apart from Vanille, and thought they meshed really well together. Their developments were what kept me playing, other than wondering how the story would turn out. I guess some people will say I have bad taste, but it's a shame others just rag on everything about because it didn't live up to their expectations. There are some good things about it if you don't let your hatred blind you


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Teppei said:


> Yeah, XIII wasn't really well recieved. *To be honest, I'm not even sure why I like it so much.* I thought the mythology of the universe was interesting, and the locations themselves were really inventive and nice to look at, but the linearity kinda takes away from that experience.
> 
> I actually liked the characters themselves, apart from Vanille, and thought they meshed really well together. Their developments were what kept me playing, other than wondering how the story would turn out. I guess some people will say I have bad taste, but it's a shame others just rag on everything about because it didn't live up to their expectations. There are some good things about it if you don't let your hatred blind you



You pretty much explained why you like it in the second paragraph, and your reasoning kind of mesh with mines a bit too. 

But I put FFXIII in third myself personally. I was very fond of the game after FFXII (unlike you, I personally dislike it immensely ). 


And welcome to the forum.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

That list isn't bad. Reminds me that I still need to play IX, maybe in a couple years


----------



## zenieth (Dec 2, 2011)

Ugh Charlie Brown.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Charlie Brown set actually fits Gnome unlike his other shit sets. 

Keep it!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Charlie Brown set actually fits Gnome unlike his other shit sets.
> 
> Keep it!



I'm only keeping it until Christmas.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I'm only keeping it until Christmas.



Don't be like that Charlie Brown.


----------



## Teppei (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> And welcome to the forum.




And yeah, I guess I knew why I liked it after all. 

I think a lot of the hate boils down to the linearity and the characters. Snow, Hope, and Vanille are the ones I see who get the most stick, but seeing as I generally like happy go-lucky characters, Snow quickly became one of my favourites. 
Everyone gives Hope flack due to his appearance and story arc, but I think he handled his feelings very realisticly. Even pretty manly considering he didn't cry and vowed to get his revenge on his mum's "killer".
Vanille I can understand though. I think she just came off as too chirpy and obviously fake. Still, Lightning and Fang were both strong females and good characters, and Sazh is probably my favourite in the whole game, especially when the guy is willing to go to an early grave just so he can tell his son stories about the Chocobos 

And about XII, I just really love the world of Ivalice. It was a very different FF, so I can understand why it rubbed some people the wrong way. Anyway, it's rare to see people with the exact same favourites. Some will love XII, some will hate it, yet they may both love VIII. 
It's just one of those things


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2011)

Does not make up for it being so linear...nothing does...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

Mura said:


> Well, good thing I'm not a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let it slide this time.


You're missing the point.




BrightlyGoob said:


> love tentacles my arse


A tentacle is like a penis only bigger, thicker, and there are 8 of them.


----------



## Teppei (Dec 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Does not make up for it being so linear...nothing does...



Yep, that's what keeps it at number 5 in my list. XIII-2 seems to be making amends, but the story seems a little... silly? Hopefully they'll be able to pull off the time-travelling aspect without it going too over the top and opening loads of plot-holes. The only game that I felt did time-travelling right was Chrono Trigger, but I guess I'll see how it turns out. 
Caius looks cool at least. Reminds me of the earlier FF designs done by Amano which is always a good thing.


----------



## Esura (Dec 2, 2011)

Teppei said:


> And yeah, I guess I knew why I liked it after all.
> 
> I think a lot of the hate boils down to the linearity and the characters. Snow, Hope, and Vanille are the ones I see who get the most stick, but seeing as I generally like happy go-lucky characters, Snow quickly became one of my favourites.
> Everyone gives Hope flack due to his appearance and story arc, but I think he handled his feelings very realisticly. Even pretty manly considering he didn't cry and vowed to get his revenge on his mum's "killer".
> ...


Ironically, I dislike Hope and like Vanille more. But I agree with everything you stated.

FFXII, I think my biggest issues with it was just how grind heavy the game is. Also, I find the cast to be considerably bland and the story never felt like it improved after the first 10 hours. 

FFVIII I have a love/hate relationship with. I like the game's story and characters (sans Rinoa and Irvine) quite a bit til the Orphanage. Found the battle system awkward but serviceable until I realized how broken it is with its scaled leveling and refining. So any posts I have may one minute have me bashing it, then at another minute, praising it. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Does not make up for it being so linear...nothing does...



What's to make up? That's not even a issue I have with the game. I can understand someone not caring for the linearity but I don't consider it a flaw at all. What is a flaw is the pacing of the linearity. I think many people forget just HOW linear FFX was, but it had enough diversity in its gameplay to spice up some stuff.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 2, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're missing the point.
> 
> 
> 
> A tentacle is like a penis only bigger, thicker, and there are 8 of them.



Except it does not trully satisfy or as hard as one...huh...just  like all the failures of Ultros.



Teppei said:


> Yep, that's what keeps it at number 5 in my list. XIII-2 seems to be making amends, but the story seems a little... silly? Hopefully they'll be able to pull off the time-travelling aspect without it going too over the top and opening loads of plot-holes. The only game that I felt did time-travelling right was Chrono Trigger, but I guess I'll see how it turns out.
> Caius looks cool at least. Reminds me of the earlier FF designs done by Amano which is always a good thing.



Pfft to even think that game can even do it half as well as Chrono Trigger is laughable...but not.



Esura said:


> What's to make up? That's not even a issue I have with the game. I can understand someone not caring for the linearity but I don't consider it a flaw at all. What is a flaw is the pacing of the linearity. I think many people forget just HOW linear FFX was, but it had enough diversity in its gameplay to spice up some stuff.



It drags the game down and exposes the many flaws with XIII. auto-like battle system(XII did this way better), not as interesting characters, and horrid flow. The battling in this game drags the game down so hard. It takes to long early on in the game to finish battles.

And you see at least X had a far more enjoyable story, battle system, and characters. Those things covered up that spot so good that no one minded the linerity.


----------



## Nois (Dec 2, 2011)

Esura said:


> Charlie Brown set actually fits Gnome unlike his other shit sets.
> 
> Keep it!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 2, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Except it does not trully satisfy or as hard as one...huh...just  like all the failures of Ultros.



On the contrary: a tentacle provides more control. It's like a tongue crossed with a dick. It has the enhanced control of a tongue, the girth and length of a giant dick, and the sliminess of a tentacle.

It also has suckers on it.


It's like it was designed specifically to pleasure women.


----------



## Disaresta (Dec 2, 2011)

Somehow it seem appropriate for FF 13 and talks of tentacle rape to be in the same thread


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> On the contrary: a tentacle provides more control. It's like a tongue crossed with a dick. It has the enhanced control of a tongue, the girth and length of a giant dick, and the sliminess of a tentacle.
> 
> *It also has suckers on it.*
> 
> ...



It seems just to be a fancy Dildo....for men.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 3, 2011)

Until I started to read criticisms of FFXIII, I never had a problem playing it one bit. Funny how it works sometimes, because now my ignorance has been exposed and the flaws seem so ever-present.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Sup guize


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 3, 2011)

Teppei said:


> Don't mean to derail this convo, but seeing as I'm a new member and a big FF fan, I'll post my favourites in ranked order so you can get a better look at my taste.
> *
> 1. FFIX*
> 2. FFVI
> ...



ilu 



Gnome said:


> That list isn't bad. Reminds me that I still need to play IX, maybe in a couple years



You & Esura both... >: <



VastoLorDae said:


> Does not make up for it being so linear...nothing does...


Agreed 101%



CrazyMoronX said:


> It's like it was designed specifically to pleasure women.



I'm more repulsed than pleasured .



Nois said:


> Sup guize



Noiiiiiis .


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Brity, you so sweet


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2011)

Sup, guys. Today has been slow for me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Brity, you so sweet



am i? . 



Mura said:


> Sup, guys. Today has been slow for me.



you too huh? I think my ego got killed today OTL.





all I want to do now is play some FF games, but fuggingg homeowrkk . anyways, any recommendations for a dead ego? gimme an FF that will make me feel better about myself /derp.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Sup, guys. Today has been slow for me.


Slow as in dumb?


BrightlyGoob said:


> am i? .
> 
> 
> 
> all I want to do now is play some FF games, but fuggingg homeowrkk . anyways, any recommendations for a dead ego? gimme an FF that will make me feel better about myself /derp.



Of course you are

I was going to max out all of my FFVI team's lvls, but then I went to meet my friend and drink soe beer


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Slow as in dumb?



lol, slow as in the day is going nowhere. Bored to hell all day today.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> lol, slow as in the day is going nowhere. Bored to hell all day today.



>Get acid
>lick dem flakes
>???
>have a nice day


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> >Get acid
> >lick dem flakes
> >???
> >have a nice day





Dude, I ain't that bored.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Mura said:


> Dude, I ain't that bored.



Yeah man...

ER's not that fun of a place anyway...


Should I get a new set?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yeah man...
> 
> ER's not that fun of a place anyway...
> 
> ...



Only if your getting bored of looking at your current set.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Nah, FF VI's epic

I have some VII and IX ins tock though


----------



## Gnome (Dec 3, 2011)

Nois said:


> Should I get a new set?



Yes, everyone here should switch to ol' Charlie B.


----------



## Nois (Dec 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yes, everyone here should switch to ol' Charlie B.



Man, Charlie was a bacground for Snoopy... And a dickwad


----------



## Krory (Dec 3, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Yes, everyone here should switch to ol' Charlie B.



Fuck that, I'm keeping v-Jubilee.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

Lightning Strike said:


> Until I started to read criticisms of FFXIII, I never had a problem playing it one bit. Funny how it works sometimes, because now my ignorance has been exposed and the flaws seem so ever-present.



The truth hurts...it was better you knew now.



Krory said:


> Fuck that, I'm keeping v-Jubilee.


----------



## Teppei (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the set Nois. FFVI is one of my faves, and that certain art style is awesome 
Though, I would be up for seeing a great FFIX set.

Anyway, for those that might be interested, here's an Iwata Asks with Takahashi and Sakaguchi about the old days of Squaresoft - 



There's some pretty interesting tidbits in there.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

I have a nice Barret set


----------



## Esura (Dec 4, 2011)

CORPSE PARTY IS AWESUME !

So glad I didn't give my niece 20 bucks and used that shit for Corpse Party.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

I forget his name.. Goobtachi? Or something.






He had a lovely FFIX set .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

How's this set?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

needs a hotter blonde, hinthint .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Iz no Prompto entering my set

Unless I get a PS3, FFv13, and he turns out to be EPIIIIIIC


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

what console do you have? 


this is your new sig, no need to thank me .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what console do you have?
> 
> 
> this is your new sig, no need to thank me .





I have a SNES and a PS2


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

nothing wrong with those, you can be a hipster . 





I play my FF games on Playstation systems. It's just a preference, though I do have an array of consoles .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> nothing wrong with those, you can be a hipster .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But I won't be able to play v13 on a PS2

I play my FF1-6 on my phone though


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois, you can always enviously watch the walkthroughs on youtube .







& dear god, thank goodness. I would seriously hope that there'd be no XIII-3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm still hoping for Versus to be renamed to _VERSUS_, or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm still hoping for Versus to be renamed to _VERSUS_, or something.



I can't believe USA SE did it without JP SE knowing about it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> I can't believe USA SE did it without JP SE knowing about it.



Dem US not knowing their place


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm still hoping for Versus to be renamed to _VERSUS_, or something.




me too. I'm not even sure why they incorporated XIII into their title. A way to hype the game or show some unnecessary relation to the Fabula Nova Crystallis thing?


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> me too. I'm not even sure why they incorporated XIII into their title. A way to hype the game or show some unnecessary relation to the Fabula Nova Crystallis thing?



To me it looks like an attempt at creating an off-shot/revamp basis for a somewhat new franchise.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

they should rename it to *Final Fantasy Versus Prompto's hotness* .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> they should rename it to *Final Fantasy Versus Prompto's hotness* .



Prompto's pixie cut is a bit off though. The nly problem I have with him


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

Pixie cut .






it's a manpixie cut.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Pixie cut .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have a manpixie cut. His is ghey girl


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

no nois, maybe you have the pixie cut .











</333333


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no nois, maybe you have the pixie cut .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't


:fetalposition


----------



## Esura (Dec 4, 2011)

I'd fuck Barrett from behind.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'd fuck Barrett from behind.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Give me Tifa and I'm good to go.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> not Yuna?



I don't find Yuna hot

I'm all Rikku and Lulu


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't find Yuna hot
> 
> I'm all Rikku and Lulu



Yuna doesn't show much in X. In X-2 she was more revealing but I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Yuna doesn't show much in X. In X-2 she was more revealing but I wasn't impressed.



I gets ya mister. I gets ya.

Though I guess it's not the revealing


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> I gets ya mister. I gets ya.
> 
> Though I guess it's not the revealing



Personally, I find paine more attractive than yuna.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> Personally, I find paine more attractive than yuna.



Hellz yeah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> & dear god, thank goodness. I would seriously hope that there'd be no XIII-3.



Pfft more like SE jap knows just how horrid XIII is an finally wised up to not go through with XIII-3.



Mura said:


> Yuna doesn't show much in X. In X-2 she was more revealing but I wasn't impressed.



Mura is so picky.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

but Esura's love should be Yuna . 






Paine >>>>>>> all the others in that game. also, I'd like to mention the best eye candy in X-2 was Gippal /demblondes<333.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> Hellz yeah




*Spoiler*: _Dat paine_


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Pfft more like SE jap knows just how horrid XIII is an finally wised up to not go through with XIII-3.
> 
> 
> 
> *Mura is so picky*.



I am not!


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Lol Vasto going desperate mode on videogame girls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

I am just not choosy. Unlike you Nois. I only require the following: Hot body, pretty face. nything else hat appeals to me is a bonus. Oh....and stfu Nois.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am just not choosy. Unlike you Nois. I only require the following: Hot body, pretty face. nything else hat appeals to me is a bonus. Oh....and stfu Nois.



I'm not picky either man

I'm just not calling other people picky


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> I am not!









Nois said:


> I'm not picky either man
> 
> I'm just not calling other people picky



No...your just a no good labeler.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> No...your just a no good labeler.



And here I was... planning on sending you this nice picture of Yuna


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2011)

Nois said:


> And here I was... planning on sending you this nice picture of Yuna



Your going to send it because you want to send it. You can not NOT send it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

lol all of you guys aren't picky?





no, for me, all you need to be is blond & have a pretty face .


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> lol all of you guys aren't picky?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sooo... you're a Nazi?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 4, 2011)

.




in my defense, Squall was hot as well.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Nazis liked Hitler, and he was no blond either


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 4, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So who is hotter out of the emo main character, squall or cloud?

Edit: @Nois That pic you repped me with, it makes me think that paine could be the female version of sephiroth.


----------



## Nois (Dec 4, 2011)

Mura said:


> So who is hotter out of the emo main character, squall or cloud?
> 
> Edit: @Nois That pic you repped me with, it makes me think that paine could be the female version of sephiroth.



I knooooooow riiiiight


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> but Esura's love should be Yuna .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a Yuna/Lightning fanboy for life.

Only females in a FF game I actually like as characters, instead of their appearances.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

I like Tifa's character as much as her appearance....do not care how much people hate on it or compare it with their favorites.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I like Tifa's character as much as her appearance....do not care how much people hate on it or compare it with their favorites.



Tifa is pretty much the girl next door. Bland as they comes. I think most people only give two shits about her because of her titties.

And Paine is hot....just one problem. She has the most flattest ass I've ever seen...like even flatter than some of the.....girls on the street.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura said:


> Tifa is pretty much the girl next door. Bland as they comes. I think most people only give two shits about her because of her titties.
> 
> And Paine is hot....just one problem. She has the most flattest ass I've ever seen...like even flatter than some of the.....girls on the street.



Pfft coming from someone who likes Lightning and Yuna...


----------



## Teppei (Dec 5, 2011)

Ashe and Lightning for me. I just really dig strong willed women for some reason.
Tifa is great eye candy though, Plus Yuna was pretty cute until X-2, which reminds me on how much I need new info on FFX HD 

BTW Nois, where are you finding all this great art?


----------



## The World (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Nois, the art in your sets is wonderful. 

And Tifa is the only girl for me. 

.....................if she was real.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

The world is making sense....again.....finally...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

Tina is my favorite FF female. 

I take that back, it's Agrias.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

Sucks she never got any really good screen time.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

I had a dream last night that Vasto was Gilgamesh, but instead of four arms he had four penises and they were all raping FF women.


Then I woke up and Ultros was raping 8 FF women in real life.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura said:


> So who is hotter out of the emo main character, squall or cloud?



Squall. 





Cloud has the hair & all, but I'm sorry, he just doesn't have the face .


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I had a dream that you were a woman and I fucked you in the mouth.
> 
> 
> Wait, that isn't helping.


If imagining me as a woman makes it easier for your wet dreams of me at night, so be it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 5, 2011)

Esurandrea


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

I never said it was a wet dream. 


I only get wetties from ghetto-booty black whores.


----------



## Nois (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never said it was a wet dream.
> 
> 
> I only get wetties from ghetto-booty black whores.



Wetties as in yeast and stds?


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> Esurandrea



Eh? What?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 5, 2011)

Hows this thread doing? I've not been doing much in the way of Jrpg's aside from watching Brono Trigger.


----------



## Nois (Dec 5, 2011)

I've been slowly leveling up my FFVI team. Nearing everyone to lvl.70. Shame there's not a way faster than the t-rexes and the brachiosaurus


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never said it was a wet dream.
> 
> 
> I only get wetties from ghetto-booty black whores.



Then I guess you get a wettie from female Esura. 

This thread is gross.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Genderswapped Esura with big ghetto booty.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 5, 2011)

What up peopl...

know what

fuck this thread until type 0 comes out.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 5, 2011)

Esura would be a nice girlfriend .





Type-0. Nine. Yaaaay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Nois said:


> I've been slowly leveling up my FFVI team. Nearing everyone to lvl.70. Shame there's not a way faster than the t-rexes and the brachiosaurus


It's not that bad, just do it. 

I got all my characters to level 99 and maxed out and this was on the SNES before emulation was even invented. 


Sephiroth said:


> Then I guess you get a wettie from female Esura.
> 
> This thread is gross.


No way, man. Only from...


Esura said:


> Genderswapped Esura with big ghetto booty.


That. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> Esura would be a nice girlfriend .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll get a wettie off you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

......that CMX...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

nb4 Cease and Desist from Square.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

That....was teribad. I could barely get half way through that....man that was horrible...Makes me NOT want a remake...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

The battle was pretty horrendous, I will agree--hilarious, even.

The tech demo that Square did for the PS3 was about 100x better in terms of movie quality, but that's not really a big deal given that this is a tiny company. 

If they made a FFVII that looked like that I would play it. They just need to work on the battle and make it not 1st person.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That....was teribad. I could barely get half way through that....man that was horrible...Makes me NOT want a remake...





CrazyMoronX said:


> The battle was pretty horrendous, I will agree--hilarious, even.
> 
> The tech demo that Square did for the PS3 was about 100x better in terms of movie quality, but that's not really a big deal given that this is a tiny company.
> 
> If they made a FFVII that looked like that I would play it. They just need to work on the battle and make it not 1st person.



I agree with you two, I lol'd so hard it was so bad.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Wow....no offense to these guys as they probably tried really hard, but this looks like absolute shit. I stopped watching after 2 or so minutes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

Square will still send them the Cease and Desist letter though. 100% guaranteed.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Square will still send them the Cease and Desist letter though. 100% guaranteed.



You can put it in the bank, thats for sure.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 5, 2011)

If I wrote a fanfic about Final Fantasy and they got wind of it they'd have a lawyer at my doorstep.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 5, 2011)

They didn't even make the character models.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

Mura, Square is known for putting out C&D letters instantly. They shut down that one fan made Chrono Trigger sequel asap before its fucking release.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 5, 2011)

>Tifa at the train scene 
>First-person 
>Unreal Engine

Disgusting.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 5, 2011)

I think Squeenix will let that garbage stay up... maybe they think it will discourage a remake.


----------



## Esura (Dec 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think Squeenix will let that garbage stay up... maybe they think it will discourage a remake.



It sure as hell would.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 5, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'll get a wettie off you.



.


dear god wtf is this shit.



Sephiroth said:


> >Tifa at the train scene
> >First-person
> >Unreal Engine
> 
> Disgusting.



agreed .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Square puts out C&D letters to people just making fan translations and ROM hacks of 20-year-old games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Enough about square, we all know they fail at what they do.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Enough about square, we all know they fail at what they do.



Like any other company does these days


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 6, 2011)

Expecting CMX to get a C&D letter for making insanely weird Ultros stuff .


----------



## Velocity (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Enough about square, we all know they fail at what they do.



But this is the Final Fantasy thread!


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Expecting CMX to get a C&D letter for making insanely weird Ultros stuff .




Inb4 I'm sued for infringement


Aji Tae said:


> But this is the Final Fantasy thread!



>looks at title...

nope.jpg


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> But this is the Final Fantasy thread!



They're failures depress me though.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> They're failures depress me though.



As a self-proclaimed Square fan, my fandom has been tested as of late. Its not really FFXIII (yes I love XIII, whatever) but other decisions they seem to make as of late and their incredibly long development time due to mismanagement. Poor publishing choices (Front Mission Evolved and Mindjack sucks ass), crazy obsession with MMOs (FFXIV and DQX), and a few other issues makes me wonder has some of the higher ups lost their damn minds. Considering that aside from a few star employees, their development crew is largely the same as it was previous generations but with even more people (for some reason, people think Square Enix development staff is completely different from previous generations because of FFXIII and shit) I believe much of their development issues lie with the big dogs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> As a self-proclaimed Square fan, my fandom has been tested as of late. Its not really FFXIII (yes I love XIII, whatever) but other decisions they seem to make as of late and their incredibly long development time due to mismanagement. Poor publishing choices (Front Mission Evolved and Mindjack sucks ass), crazy obsession with MMOs (FFXIV and DQX), and a few other issues makes me wonder has some of the higher ups lost their damn minds. Considering that aside from a few star employees, their development crew is largely the same as it was previous generations but with even more people (for some reason, people think Square Enix development staff is completely different from previous generations because of FFXIII and shit) I believe much of their development issues lie with the big dogs.



Maybe they're just trying to satisfy their countries fanbase instead of the overseas. Not too sure if Japan likes things such as FF XIV and DQX but seems to be the logical explanation here. Yes, I like XIII too so peoples opinions don't bother me on that. That game is like the only good thing square has done for me lately.

I love your skyrim warning in your sig by the way.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Square still has made better decisions than Capcom in every way.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Mura said:


> Maybe they're just trying to satisfy their countries fanbase instead of the overseas. Not too sure if Japan likes things such as FF XIV and DQX but seems to be the logical explanation here. Yes, I like XIII too so peoples opinions don't bother me on that. That game is like the only good thing square has done for me lately.
> 
> I love your skyrim warning in you sig by the way.



Actually, Asia is a hot spot for MMOs so I know WHY they are doing it but come on, they have FFXI and they are trying to revive FFXIV, why the fuck do they need to have a DQ MMO on top of that? What makes it even worse is that they are pushing DQX even harder than Versus XIII, which seems to be their lowest priority atm it seems for some reason. They say its at 100% development mode now but I doubt it.

Oh yeah, I'm warning people about the PS3 version of Skyrim because its....broken pretty much. I almost bought into the hype and damn near got burned. I'll neg and report anyone who recommends the PS3 version of Skyrim to anyone too (joking of course).

Mura...do not buy Skyrim for PS3 under any circumstances. Sure, there are a few people that aren't having issues but I've seen, read, and saw way too many horror stories about Skyrim on PS3. Its not an isolated incident relegated to just a few gamers at all. Its considered even worse than Fallout 3 and NV on PS3, and the latter was made by Obsidian of all developers.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Square still has made better decisions than Capcom.


I agree with this.

Capcom is trying to emulate EA/Ubisoft/Activision so hard its not even funny, and they make it obvious.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

I think Capcom might secretly think it's funny, and just like fan reaction.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> Actually, Asia is a hot spot for MMOs so I know WHY they are doing it but come on, they have FFXI and they are trying to revive FFXIV, why the fuck do they need to have a DQ MMO on top of that? What makes it even worse is that they are pushing DQX even harder than Versus XIII, which seems to be their lowest priority atm it seems for some reason. They say its at 100% development mode now but I doubt it.
> 
> Oh yeah, I'm warning people about the PS3 version of Skyrim because its....broken pretty much. I almost bought into the hype and damn near got burned. I'll neg and report anyone who recommends the PS3 version of Skyrim to anyone too (joking of course).
> 
> Mura...do not buy Skyrim for PS3 under any circumstances. Sure, there are a few people that aren't having issues but I've seen, read, and saw way too many horror stories about Skyrim on PS3. Its not an isolated incident relegated to just a few gamers at all. Its considered even worse than Fallout 3 and NV on PS3, and the latter was made by Obsidian of all developers.



I figured MMOs was they're thing, I just wasn't completely sure on it. I personally am starting to get into some MMOs such as rusty hearts and elsword so I really got no objection on them. Its just that MMOs isn't squares bread and butter so they fail hard on them.

I have no intention or interest in buying skyrim so no worrys on that. I got plenty of other games I can play thats better than that.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Bwuahahahaha. FFXIV subscription fees. Do people still even play that?!


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Bwuahahahaha. FFXIV subscription fees. Do people still even play that?!



Yep, although it will remain to be seen if anyone will be playing it after they institute the discounted fees next month ($9.99 per month).

I think Square shouldn't be doing fees until the 2.01 reboot, which isn't until 2012/2013 I believe.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm going to play XIV, for the free month it will probably come with. That way I can tear it a new asshole and degrade it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

So many free quality MMORPGs out there, FFXIV doesn't look worth anything.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2011)

Guild Wars 2 anyone? Deffinitely looks interetsing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

Never did play Guild Wars, though I thought it was an interesting concept.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> So many quality free MMORPGs out there, FFXIV doesn't look worth anything.



Its worth less than nothing its shit.

Guild Wars 2 looks nice, I'll buy it to play it casually because I don't have to worry about monthly fees.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Nois said:


> Guild Wars 2 anyone? Deffinitely looks interetsing.



Careful with those words. There are people who would _gut_ you for even implying or insinuating that Guild Wars is an MMORPG. Crazy folk.

And do they really think people will pay $9.99 for 30 days and one character slot? Especially after they up it to $12.99?

I played the first one, and it doesn't really play like a typical MMO much - not sure how GW2 is looking. But it was pretty fun and was definitely one of the better looking ones.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 6, 2011)

I wish I had an Internet.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2011)

I've heard it's gonna be free2play in due time

I like how they made the skill system, and the battle system


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

GW2 isn't completely instanced outside towns like the first, so it's more typical of an MMO in that sense, but the combat system is more combat than hotkey mashing heaven which is great.


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Krory said:


> Careful with those words. There are people who would _gut_ you for even implying or insinuating that Guild Wars is an MMORPG. Crazy folk.
> 
> *And do they really think people will pay $9.99 for 30 days and one character slot?* Especially after they up it to $12.99?



We will see. I'm not an MMO person so I don't give two shits about FFXIV but I can't help but be curious on how these events will turn it around. Will FFXIV fall even harder after 2.01, or will it be among one of the few MMOs to rise from the ashes and be successful. Only time to tell, stay tuned to the next episode of Square May Cry.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

It will do shitty, that payment model is so old and rip off. No MMO will dethrone one made by Blizzard, its all a matter of time before any mmo will be forced into a F2P model.


----------



## Nois (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> GW2 isn't completely instanced outside towns like the first, so it's more typical of an MMO in that sense, but the combat system is more combat than hotkey mashing heaven which is great.



Reminds me of Blade and Soul, which is due to come out next year iirc. Thad game looks daaaaamn sweet as well. A Tekken/MMO mashup


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> GW2 isn't completely instanced outside towns like the first, so it's more typical of an MMO in that sense, but the combat system is more combat than hotkey mashing heaven which is great.



That sounds pretty nifty. The character designs and writing for the first game were pretty boss and were impressive, graphically, for an MMO.

And yeah, no MMO is going to beat WoW - especially since MMOs are on a slight decline since WoW lost a couple million players due to a still-shitty economy. And companies think they'll hook these people back in when they aren't bringing anything new?

The Old Republic looks gnarly but as an MMO, it will surely fail. Should've just done KotOR 3.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Will the Old Republic be P2P?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

It will cost, probably not for too long though is my guess.


----------



## Krory (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah, it's the same cost as WoW.

At least they aren't charging for character slots like Square.  As far as we know...


----------



## Esura (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It will do shitty, that payment model is so old and rip off. No MMO will dethrone one made by Blizzard, its all a matter of time before any mmo will be forced into a F2P model.


I don't think many of these MMOs are trying to dethrone Blizzard, which was an anomaly. I think Square would be satisfied if they are even able to maintain 250,000 - 500,000 subscriptions or even an amount similar to what they current have for FFXI.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 6, 2011)

Gnome said:


> It will cost, probably not for too long though is my guess.



I'll try it out once it goes F2P the following year.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 6, 2011)

Esura said:


> I don't think many of these MMOs are trying to dethrone Blizzard, which was an anomaly. I think Square would be satisfied if they are even able to maintain 250,000 - 500,000 subscriptions or even an amount similar to what they current have for FFXI.



Au contraire, mon fr?re. If you go with a subscription monthly model, then you have no choice then trying to dethrone blizzard otherwise you won't get enough money to maintain server maintenance. If it were possible to maintain server maintenance without stealing millions of subscribers from WoW then the game is probably garbage and lacks a lot content, which is a recipe for death.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 6, 2011)

Perfect World Int. was alright and it was free. Though honeslt yi dont play much MMOs I like sigle player RPGs. Total war; Shogun gold is occupying mostof my time, thhough i think i usck. All my territory is being taken over by rebels lol.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

FFXII-2 is lame. It's gonna suck.


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII*I*-2 is lame. It's gonna suck.



I do agree

Hopefully the lame XIIIs don; get in the way of people enjoying Versus if it's any good


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

You guys are too negative. How about being positive for once?


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm always positive. I don't really hate XIII as I never played it

But still, all the bad press that XIII's got makes me worried for Versus...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

I think Hope is the closest thing to shota that I like.





is that positive?


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

You've got 'em girly tastes Brity


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

what are you saying . 





i like manly men





listen to how manly Deidara's voice is <333333


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> what are you saying .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT's like... sayong Prince is manly, because he has a low voice


but I gets ya


**


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

do you? do you really? 





should I expect you to be interested in manly women as well?


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> do you? do you really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm interested in girly women

Manly too, if we're talking tomboyish or short hair

But yeah


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

you're sounding a little defensive, Nois . 








i think you x queen brahne will be my new otp


----------



## Nois (Dec 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> you're sounding a little defensive, Nois .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





nooooooooo


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

look at dat groomed hair. look at dat makeup.
she's girly enough for you, right? <3


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 7, 2011)

Nois said:


> I do agree
> 
> Hopefully the lame XIIIs don; get in the way of people enjoying Versus if it's any good


FFXII-2 would suck, too. 




Mura said:


> You guys are too negative. How about being positive for once?


What's there to be positive about? 

Here's the FFXIII-2 checklist:


Same terrible battle system
Added QTEs

That's all I should need to say.


BrightlyGoob said:


> what are you saying .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey there, I have big, manly muscles. 

I'm also 30 so you know I'm grizzled.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> look at dat groomed hair. look at dat makeup.
> she's girly enough for you, right? <3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXII-2 would suck, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So there answer for XIII's terrible is to add QTE!? Trying to make it like Resident Evil 4? At least X-2 had the decency to change the battle system by incorperating an old one with a little twist.

I would like to thank all the fools that liked XIII...thanks for having sony waste time with XIII-2 and delaying versus and KHIII...you guys like terrible so much they decided to delay good or at the least interesting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So there answer for XIII's terrible is to add QTE!? Trying to make it like Resident Evil 4? At least X-2 had the decency to change the battle system by incorperating an old one with a little twist.
> 
> I would like to thank all the fools that liked XIII...thanks for having sony waste time with XIII-2 and delaying versus and KHIII...you guys like terrible so much they decided to delay good or at the least interesting.



Meh, KHIII ain't coming anytime soon anyway.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 7, 2011)

you guys make no sense the QTEs aren't even that different from the limit breaks in VIII and X.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2011)

masterriku said:


> you guys make no sense the QTEs aren't even that different from the limit breaks in VIII and X.



Actually they are Limit break is completely optional in use.
QTE happen in real time even if  you don't want them to and hurt you if you fail.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

I can imagine myself finally being able to beat a boss as annoying as fugging barthandelus in XIII-2 & then losing because of the QTE.






omg.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

Stop hating on my GOTY 2012!! 

EDIT: Not to sound conceited but....damn my set looks good. I see what Gnome means.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

who is that red eyes blue haired woman or most likely girl?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who is that red eyes blue haired woman or most likely girl?



That is Kula Diamond from the King of Fighters fighting game series.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> who is that red eyes blue haired woman or most likely girl?



Kula D babee.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

hhhmmmm...I kind of don't like her.


----------



## Esura (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> hhhmmmm...I kind of don't like her.



And no one likes you punk. 

You do not talk bad about Kula. Its an unwritten rule around these parts.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 7, 2011)

.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Esura said:


> And no one likes you punk.
> 
> You do not talk bad about Kula. Its an unwritten rule around these parts.



No no it can not be her....I like that the hair goes down to or just below her back...red eyes are cool....Ice powers are a plus....no no...the only I have with her is....


 Esura has her as a set....and Esura's tastes are terrible tier...so you make her sort of terrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 7, 2011)

Sports game of the year.
[YOUTUBE]OQmilcaBcT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

wrong place fool....delete your post...or feel the wrath of my disapproving stare, witha  gun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> wrong place fool....delete your post...or feel the wrath of my disapproving stare, witha  gun.



You seem to be in a bad mood dae. Whats up with that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Mura said:


> You seem to be in a bad mood dae. Whats up with that?



Your face thats whats up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 7, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your face thats whats up.



Oh ok, I see how it-

*Looks at pic*



......We cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 7, 2011)

Damn right we are.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

I wonder how popular Tifa would be if she was flat .


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you know the answer to that, considering that Tifa is pretty...bland personality wise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2011)

Still pretty popular but probably not as popular. And lol Esura calling a character Bland with his choices of characters...


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I really didn't like Tifa either so I'm with Esura on that one. She just wasn't interesting really, I was more fond of Aerith and Yuffie myself as far as FFVII females go.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> So there answer for XIII's terrible is to add QTE!? Trying to make it like Resident Evil 4? At least X-2 had the decency to change the battle system by incorperating an old one with a little twist.
> 
> I would like to thank all the fools that liked XIII...thanks for having sony waste time with XIII-2 and delaying versus and KHIII...you guys like terrible so much they decided to delay good or at the least interesting.


I know, right?

It's like they are intentionally trying to make the worst game possible.


masterriku said:


> you guys make no sense the QTEs aren't even that different from the limit breaks in VIII and X.


Yes they are.

And I never used those because they had QTEs. Like I never used Tifa's limit break in VII, and I never used Squall's in VIII, and I barely did anything in X but beat the main quest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I know, right?
> 
> It's like they are intentionally trying to make the worst game possible.
> 
> ...


*A SUDDEN CHALLENGER: HIT X RAPIDLY NOT TO DIE IN ONE HIT
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXO*
 GAME: I TROLL YOU
GAME OVER, SENT BACK TO SAVE POINT 12 HOURS EARLIER
PLAYER:










Worst case scenario here.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 8, 2011)

QTEs suck! It's why I refuse to play Heavy Rain.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I was really interested in Heavy Rain until someone told me it was all QTEs.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Still pretty popular but probably not as popular. *And lol Esura calling a character Bland with his choices of characters...*


Not really a valid comeback. Explain to me why you don't think she is bland then we can actually have a discussion.



Shooting burst stream said:


> Well I really didn't like Tifa either so I'm with Esura on that one. She just wasn't interesting really, I was more fond of Aerith and Yuffie myself as far as FFVII females go.



Tifa really just felt like the eye candy, girl-next-door love interest for Cloud and followed that designated role to a T. I'm very fond of Yuffie as a character and I thought Aerith was a breath of fresh air considering how dark and gloomy Midgard felt.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Well I really didn't like Tifa either so I'm with Esura on that one. She just wasn't interesting really, I was more fond of Aerith and Yuffie myself as far as FFVII females go.





Esura said:


> Tifa really just felt like the eye candy, girl-next-door love interest for Cloud and followed that designated role to a T. I'm very fond of Yuffie as a character and I thought Aerith was a breath of fresh air considering how dark and gloomy Midgard felt.



I applaud you two for this .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was really interested in Heavy Rain until someone told me it was all QTEs.



I can sum up the game for you here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]Hi__f3SVgr0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

What the hell? 

How many damn things do you need to cut off a finger?


MAKE IT STOP WAHHHHHHHH


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

Tifa>>Yuna


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> And I just plain already know why you do not like her.



Alright, let's hear it . actually I'm okay with her, I just get annoyed when she looks slutty because it ruins her character for me when everyone keeps talking about her tits & won't stfu.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 8, 2011)

Rosa?Forgotten?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

Rosa a filthy, two-timing cunt.


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Tifa>>Yuna



Wasn't that obvious?

you're making me wanna instal my FFVII


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 8, 2011)

I have it on psn, psx, psp, and pc version.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Dec 8, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Rosa a filthy, two-timing cunt.



wut? It was mainly Cecil's fault since he was a pussy in the beg. LOL Dark =/= Light line.


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2011)

I've got the PC version with a pac of goodies, like the save editor

although I don't use it much, shit's hilarious to play with


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2011)

From a nun to a Charlie's angel

Yup, Younie shure does grow:ho

It's probably her Al Bhed cousin and that tomboy stoner that mad eher this way


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Funny story....I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I....I think i will just keep my mouth shut...less I say the wrong thing BG will make me regret saying.......



no, continue on, I'd like to hear .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no, continue on, I'd like to hear .



This is not at all a set up...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

i'm confused ((((.






vasto, you're hurting my head.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

Smaller boobs are better anyways.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

boob sizes do not bother me, just as long as they're humble boobs .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2011)

BG still will not let me fondle hers.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *boob sizes do not bother me*, just as long as they're humble boobs .



Oh...then I retract my former statement.

I love big titties. Can't help it. 


But its cool if you don't...have BIG titties...I like other size titties too.


----------



## Esura (Dec 8, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> BG still will not let me fondle hers.



I'd rather suck on them than fondle.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

I thought all men did. What has the world come to ? 



VastoLorDae said:


> BG still will not let me fondle hers.



  shuttup.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

I like it when the boobs fall off.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't even know what I'm envisioning .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I thought all men did. What has the world come to ?
> 
> 
> 
> shuttup.



Men of the Breast love all shapes and sizes. And I will shut up BG when I squeezy squeezy!



CrazyMoronX said:


> I like it when the boobs fall off.





BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't even know what I'm envisioning .



Does anybody? Does anybody truly understand CMX?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

here, wank to Garnet instead
such pretty fanart 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nois (Dec 8, 2011)

what the fuck is going on in here tonight


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 8, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> here, wank to Garnet instead
> such pretty fanart
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



what am I suppose to be wacking to BG?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 8, 2011)

You know.

Like when they're getting tentacle raped by Ultros, right? And then he latches on to their nipples with his suckers and yanks 'em off, then the boobs fall off when he releases the suction. :33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 8, 2011)

you mean get shrivelly? yep i'm seeing it alright.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 9, 2011)

Are we really having a discussion about boobs? What relevance does this have to Final Fantasy?

Also Fang>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tifa. 
Need proof? Open the spoiler.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 9, 2011)

there's been worse discussions.






also inb4 "vanille touching fang's bewbs"


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> there's been worse discussions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You called?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Anyone play this game here?


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2011)

I don' think so


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don' think so



[YOUTUBE]dmJOyCF_u7M[/YOUTUBE]
I remember the demo.
Haven't played it yet.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2011)

Woah, looks funny

Interesting


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

Nois said:


> Woah, looks funny
> 
> Interesting



I remember that I liked it.
It's only the japan psn with what I could tell.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Anyone play this game here?



Played it when I was younger after playing FF7. I was going through this phase where I'd play any game with Square's name on it after FF7 so I played this. Dislike this game. Pretty damn mediocre.

I think I still own the fucking disc.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> Are we really having a discussion about boobs? What relevance does this have to Final Fantasy?
> 
> *Also Fang>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Tifa.*
> Need proof? Open the spoiler.



Fang is nice, no doubt about it....but no Ranger. Try harder to find someone in the series that even I say top Tifa and I will do the unthinkable....admit I was wrong.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fang is nice, no doubt about it....but no *Ranger*. Try harder to find someone in the series that even I say top Tifa and I will do the unthinkable....admit I was wrong.


Damn right  


Esura said:


> Played it when I was younger after playing FF7. I was going through this phase where I'd play any game with Square's name on it after FF7 so I played this. Dislike this game. Pretty damn mediocre.
> 
> I think I still own the fucking disc.


You are just making people more interested in it with you saying that Esura


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I played Brave Fencer Musashi. 


I didn't like it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played Brave Fencer Musashi.
> 
> 
> I didn't like it.



CMX lies...?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I never lie.


I did play it. And I did hated it. 


It lacked a certain octopussy element.



A certain purple shade of tentacle-laden euphoria.


Can't quite put my finger on it...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I never lie.
> 
> 
> I did play it. And I did hated it.
> ...



Funny....you say finger....and not tentacle? Troubles with some ugly squid CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I don't have tentacles.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have tentacles.



At least not yet anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

Hopefully some day, when plastic surgery has advanced far enough.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

I want a Final Fantasy Musou.

Actually, I want a Naruto Musou, a Claymore Musou, a Dragon Quest Musou, a Persona Musou...just....MUSOU!!!! UNIWPDUWND!!IDJ{@JIRJ@#(0ei231

GUNDAM MUSOU 3 NEXT! Don't even care for Gundam much but I'll play it if its MUSOU!!!!ftgffr4w3


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2011)

Ranger, your sig is too damn big


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

Talk about late as all hell in telling someone that.


----------



## Nois (Dec 9, 2011)

Esura said:


> Talk about late as all hell in telling someone that.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

That NIS dude had that set for freaking ages Nois.

Was hoping he figure it out himself though.  I can resize the image if I was asked though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I have signatures disabled and don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

Un disable it and look at my set bitch. 

Kula D is the way to be!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 9, 2011)

I guess it's kinda blue.

Not green and awesome like mine.


----------



## Esura (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm going to do a Lu Bu loli-fied genderswap set now!

Of this!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 9, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't have tentacles.



......


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Where is all my peeps at?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

You called?


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

See, I knew I like you for a reason. 

How far is you in Corpse P?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

I've uh, actually taken a break from it right now. Some other games caught my attention and I got caught up in them. Right now, Corpse Party ain't high on my priority list.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

oh hai.









alright so someone tell me, MW3 or XIII-2?
of course I already know the answer, but i'm bored .


----------



## Nois (Dec 10, 2011)

XIII-2

Even a bad game is better than a shooter


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

I like FPS games.





but I do like RPGs more. Borderlands is a nice combo between the two.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *I like FPS games*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Noooooooooooo!


----------



## Nois (Dec 10, 2011)

I am physically unable to enjoy FPSes[srsly], plus I find them kinda meh anyway.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> I've uh, actually taken a break from it right now. Some other games caught my attention and I got caught up in them. Right now, Corpse Party ain't high on my priority list.



You are evil.  Game short as hell as is, if you skip the bonus EXCHAPTER and stick to the main route, which I did. EXCHAPTER doesn't add anything to the main story much imo anyways. Took about, five hours tops. The last chapter took the most time to complete too.

Now its on to taking over China in Dynasty Warriors 7...although I should finish AC Brotherhood one of these days.

At least I finished Corpse Party before you did even though you played it first. Payback for beating all of Tsukihime before me even though I was ahead. 


EDIT: Um...I like FPS too, if they are done right.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Mura said:


> Noooooooooooo!





Nois said:


> I am physically unable to enjoy FPSes[srsly], plus I find them kinda meh anyway.



.




in my free time, all I play is CoD. 
but I don't have MW3. Because I hear it's a shitty revamp of MW2.
So I might waste my time with XIII-2 instead.
which I hope has Vanille x Hope.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are evil.  Game short as hell as is, if you skip the bonus EXCHAPTER and stick to the main route, which I did. EXCHAPTER doesn't add anything to the main story much imo anyways. Took about, five hours tops.
> 
> Now its on to taking over China in Dynasty Warriors 7...although I should finish AC Brotherhood one of these days.
> 
> ...



I guess subconsciously I wanted to give you corpse party since I beat tsukihime before you did.

I just can't get into FPS games. Closest I can get to is metal gear and thats one I enjoy.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Um...I like FPS too, if they are done right.



.



Mura said:


> I just can't get into FPS games. Closest I can get to is metal gear and thats one I enjoy.



I can understand what you mean. It's like me & watching sports lol. I don't play any campaign / story modes though. I only like to play online.


----------



## Esura (Dec 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand what you mean. It's like me & watching sports lol. I don't play any campaign / story modes though. I only like to play online.




My issue with FPS has more to due with its immense popularity than many FPS themselves. The Darkness, XIII, Borderlands, and Bioshock are some good FPS.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

Borderlands' gameplay was great, but it gets pretty boring after a while. Doing the same missions in different variations, killing the same things in different variations, fighting the same enemies in different variations... you get it, & then playing the exact same thing in lvl 2 or whatever, in a different variation.

Overall, I did enjoy it though .

also, I'd always have a heartattack whenever I heard burning psychos nearby .


----------



## Nois (Dec 10, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



FPS games make me feel bad, so I never played dem properly.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 10, 2011)

my infamously strict asian parents thought they'd turn me into a serial killer, of course .





I don't care about the shooting concept, just the gameplay. Hell, if it was a water balloon fight with the same gameplay, I'd like it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 10, 2011)

Well makes sense, my inner ear just can't compute the perspective and some other crap. But I'm not a fan of the gameplay. 

I'd dake a good MMO over a shooter anytime


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

good morning fellows .


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

Good morning Sakura......eh, BG.

I had dreams. pek


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

lol. 





dreams of what, dare I ask? :33


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

I...I have an obsession with Sakura from Street Fighter. 

Ever since I was like...seven years old.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

everyone has their obsessions . ahdoisahdioahiod deidara 





when I first saw Sakura in SF, I thought she was a boy in a skirt /ruiningyourmomentsorry.


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> everyone has their obsessions . ahdoisahdioahiod deidara
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 why you do this to me?

I dunno, I always thought Sakura was cute. And those bloomer shot. Yep, Sakura Kasugano was my first fictional character crush before Yuna. I originally used Sakura in Alpha 2 because my brothers kept making fun of me for trying to use Ryu and Ken like them so I was like, fuck yaw I'll use Sakura then. And I always got my ass whooped in various SF games with Sakura in it until 10 years later but I liked her nonetheless.

Now, with Sakura, I can ass whoop them with ease despite my extreme lack of execution skills in SF games in general. However I know enough fundamentals to not get owned by scrubs (my brothers are scrubs...yes I called my two elder brother scrubs).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ranger, your sig is too damn big



I've seen bigger


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

oh dear god Esuraaaa ~ how cute.

I can't quite remember my first fictional crush. I think it was Gohan from DBZ when I was like, 6? yeah, that's right lolololol. 

I suck at SF, period. Doesn't matter who I use. I suck at anything remotely close to arcade fighting games. Sucky as in, I lose to my FOB-y 50yrold uncle who button-mashes in Tekken OTL.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oh dear god Esuraaaa ~ how cute.
> 
> I can't quite remember my first fictional crush. I think it was Gohan from DBZ when I was like, 6? yeah, that's right lolololol.
> 
> I suck at SF, period. Doesn't matter who I use. I suck at anything remotely close to arcade fighting games. Sucky as in, I lose to my FOB-y 50yrold uncle who button-mashes in Tekken OTL.



I struggle on super duper easy mode on street fighter 4


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *   oh dear god Esuraaaa ~ how cute.*
> 
> I can't quite remember my first fictional crush. I think it was Gohan from DBZ when I was like, 6? yeah, that's right lolololol.
> 
> I suck at SF, period. Doesn't matter who I use. I suck at anything remotely close to arcade fighting games. Sucky as in, I lose to my FOB-y 50yrold uncle who button-mashes in Tekken OTL.




And Gohan...wait, you watched DBZ as a kid? Now that's cool.

It does take a bit of effort to be ok in a fighter. I'm just now able to do Sakura's hit confirm links consistently now.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I struggle on super duper easy mode on street fighter 4



All the modes in SFIV are pathetic, especially the Hardest mode. Everyone has a pattern that's easily exploitable, even Seth. It's nigh impossible for me to lose in Arcade mode.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 11, 2011)

Esura said:


> And Gohan...wait, you watched DBZ as a kid? Now that's cool.
> 
> It does take a bit of effort to be ok in a fighter. I'm just now able to do Sakura's hit confirm links consistently now.
> 
> ...


I am unable to do supers and hypers yay me 
fuck arcade style instructions.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 11, 2011)

Kojima writes a Final Fantasy, wound you rike it?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

if there's a blond bishie, sure.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

I need to share.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

Sup guys. I've been marathoning an anime today so I got no clue what what you guys have been talking about.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

what anime did you watch my internet twin?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> what anime did you watch my internet twin?



Zero no Tsukaima season 2. Taking a quick break before I start on season 3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

I like marathoning an anime. I probably should watch Wolf's Rain or Ergo Proxy some time


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

Nois said:


> I like marathoning an anime. I probably should watch Wolf's Rain or Ergo Proxy some time



I say go for it if you've got the time and won't be interrupted by anyone. God I hate it when someone bothers me when I watch anime.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't think I've ever mixed you guys up . If anything, I associate members by bromance..? lol.




Esura x Vasto awh yeh.
actually, I'm sorry you guys had to see that. I'm waiting for your very amplified anger.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I don't think I've ever mixed you guys up . If anything, I associate members by bromance..? lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Should I ask what pairing you have me in?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

would you be alright with Nois x Mura?


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

in this thread


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

hey now, you guys were just asking for it .


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

Who ae we pairing you with Brity?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm married to Vasto but I'm a polygamist, so .


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

You could always divorce him:ho


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

oh Nois, what are you scheming? .


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

Nuttin


**


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

uh huh, i'm sure .






speaking of marriages, I saw a crazy poster of Quina & Vivi's wedding at Chinatown the other day, & it was very well done.. weird concept though LOL. that scene was amusing though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> uh huh, i'm sure .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you live in the Chinatown?

IS your dad a martial arts instructor?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

lol no Chinatown of California . 





& no, but he claims he used to be a black belt which I think is BS. I'm going for my black belt this year though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

A black belt in what?:33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 11, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Kojima writes a Final Fantasy, wound you rike it?



It could work...and possibly be better then every story ever written for a FF game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 11, 2011)

^ has no reaction to EsuVasto lololol.



@ Nois: in taekwondo :33.


----------



## Nois (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ has no reaction to EsuVasto lololol.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nois: in *taekwondo* :33.



That's a cool gig for girls

Your lower frame is well suited for the kind of movements taekwondo utilizes

I'd personally go with some additional judo or simple karate for upper body tho


----------



## Esura (Dec 11, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ has no reaction to EsuVasto lololol.
> 
> 
> 
> @ Nois: in taekwondo :33.



What? I'd do Vasto. You should join our "session".

And you....black belt in taekwondo? If you don't mind me saying, that's fucking hot.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]pAgZgmLxD44[/YOUTUBE] zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 12, 2011)

^^Okay I'm sold, getting gil from battles, being able to have a Behemoth King on your party, the same kick ass battle system. At this point I don't even care that Serah and Noel are the only two human playable characters I just want this game so bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw FFX for sale at a thrift store on Saturday, but they had it locked behind glass and they wouldn't let me purchase it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I saw FFX for sale at a thrift store on Saturday, but they had it locked behind glass and they wouldn't let me purchase it.



I'm going to regret asking this but I'll bite.

What did you do?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

What do you mean what did I do?

It's not as if I worked up a boner in the restroom, wanked off to a picture of Delta Burke on my cellphone, jizzed into one of those little Dixie cups, then poured it all over the manager's head or anything.

Because I didn't.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

You are disgusting.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

I didn't do that though! 


I actually just left the store calmly and peacefully. I didn't even call the man's mother a whore, or his father an AIDs rapist.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> ^^Okay I'm sold, getting gil from battles, being able to have a Behemoth King on your party, the same kick ass battle system. At this point I don't even care that Serah and Noel are the only two human playable characters I just want this game so bad.


I suggest more smilies when you joke like that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 12, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I didn't do that though!
> 
> 
> I actually just left the store calmly and peacefully. I didn't even call the man's mother a whore, or his father an AIDs rapist.



I wonder why they didn't take it out for you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 12, 2011)

Because they are sons of slavetraders and Nazis.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Dec 12, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I suggest more smilies when you joke like that.



Except I wasn't joking, I am genuinely looking to what should be a great game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 12, 2011)

Shooting burst stream said:


> ^^Okay I'm sold, getting gil from battles, being able to have a Behemoth King on your party, the same kick ass battle system. At this point I don't even care that Serah and Noel are the only two human playable characters I just want this game so bad.



1. you should always get gil from battles.
2.The behemoth wouldn't be as strong as the real thing, so it being a king wouldn't matter
3.the battles system with a clusterfuck of boring proportions is back now added with stupid QTE to make the battles even longer
4.there is more than two playable human characters.
and on the extra
5. take ablity to retry if ambushed...the hell?
6. adds more to the tedium, now you have to FIND your enemy apparently
You can see why I thought you were joking right?


The vid I posted made me feel like getting punched in the face as a more enjoyable activity the announcer is boring as fuck and saying things like " a blend of old and new that every FF fan will love". 
Even square think it's boring apparently and they made the damn thing, why give it a sequel that's unnecessary.
I mean it's one thing to make X-2 that revamped the entire battle system and is a sequel to a game many liked, but this FF 13?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 12, 2011)

XIII sold well and was liked in general, so can't blame um.

Even if it's more on the boring side like XII.


----------



## Esura (Dec 12, 2011)

FF12...sigh...I hate that game, and I don't normally hate games. I hate that its in my collection.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Its funny how we, yes me too, dislike XIII/XII and like XII/XIII when they are the latest main FF games...its sad really when squeenix is actually taking time to make the games too. Which is confusing because with less time they produced 4 great hits in VII-X....I say great for VIII a little more loosly since it just rode the coat tails of VII's success.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Every FF post 7 "road on it's success." Doesn't change the fact that until 13 dropped nothing outsold 8 at release date. Hell 7 just barely etches 8 out now for most sold FF of all time.

Though 11 will always be the cash cow of the series.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

SE's greatest fault though is their management is retarded as shit.

They're still fucking printing 8 and 9 for gods sake.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Every FF post 7 "road on it's success." Doesn't change the fact that until 13 dropped nothing outsold 8 at release date. Hell 7 just barely etches 8 out now for most sold FF of all time.
> 
> Though 11 will always be the cash cow of the series.



Don't you think that is a much more easier accomplishment for XIII since it was on multiple platforms?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

13 need all the help it can get.

From wat I've heard and seen

SE hasn't had a clear idea what the fuck it wants to do with a main FF game since 11, and I'm skeptical about 11 since the primary team didn't handle that one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

XI was mildly successful....at least at first and a few years.

I feel SE is jumping back and forth between futuristic and medevil like times. The first five FF all were midevil, it worked for that era. VI-VIII mixed it up and brought fresh breath to the series. While IX and X were great going back and forth after that....yeah they slipped.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

XI wasn't mildly successful

XI was the greatest revenue puller for SE, ever.

Why do you think they made 14? Albeit shittily.

The answer is because 11 pulled in cash like no other.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't they have to put back in like 1/4-1/3 of what the pulled in from XI, money wise?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

And they still made more than alll the other FFs or SE franchises out there.

Only Dragon Quest pulls in the dough on the level that 11 brought.

You seem to forget that on SE's roster that outside of 11 and the currently in work 14, SE is making 2 more MMOs.

That shit takes cash to run, but that shit brings in cash.

The only legitimately important thing SE needs to make sure is that they sink money into those games wisely. And not fuck around like 14


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

They are making 2 more MMOs...the stupid arrogance.

Should take a page from Blizzard's playbook in that front. XI is not established enough to carry the name for another MMO for them...especially after XIV. And of course...there is WoW itself....but that juggernaut has been slowing down on it's own. Not quite realing, but still the undisputed King.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

14 didn't fail because 11 wasn't established enough.

14 failed because 14 was halfassed.

It was halfassed harder than any other game they have halfassed to date.

And they don't need to be WoW or take WoW into consideration to make a profit.

These MMOs will only kill SE if they fuck around like they usually do.

Then again if one of those MMOs is Dragon quest, they could just put dog shit in the container and that fucker would probably save the company from ever having to worry about cash again

In life.

Cause In japan, bitches love Dragon Quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Final Fantasy is better than Dragon Quest though.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

Bitches love Dragon quest. Not a debate of quality, it's a fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah, emphasis on bitches. 


Though DQ is a very high-quality series, it has been tapering off in fun--at least for me. Then again FF sucks now, too.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)

Sup everyone. Keeping busy today I hope.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

Worst turn on move ever.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 13, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Worst turn on move ever.



Well yeah, I'd imagine that shit would hurt.

Awesome in the anime though.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2011)

11 was awesome in the beginning, but that's because it was released 2 years in NA/Europe after Japan. 2 years to tweak all the bullshit out and give us a free expansion to boot.

I like DQ but I can tell FF is of a superior quality. 

Well nowadays both are shit but that's SE fault.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

SE management is horrific.

Like deserve to be shot in the face bad.


----------



## The World (Dec 13, 2011)

SE should take lessons from Software and Atlus.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 13, 2011)

seriously they fuck around too much with certain major projects and in others they have the most idiotic planning ideas.

I mean really fan input as the building ground for the FF7 compilation? God damn, SE


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

zenieth said:


> seriously they fuck around too much with certain major projects and in others they have the most idiotic planning ideas.
> 
> I mean really fan input as the building ground for the FF7 compilation? God damn, SE



what dome ass fanfic did they get that compilation from!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Which song is better?










This one?










or this one?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> seriously they fuck around too much with certain major projects and in others they have the most idiotic planning ideas.
> 
> I mean really fan input as the building ground for the FF7 compilation? God damn, SE



Some fans are insightful.


Problem is, they'll listen to the 50,000,000 raving fans that just want more yuri.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which song is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first one. No contest.

Ya know, just to go off on a topic that just now floated into my head, isn't it odd that FFX is the most "Japanese" Final Fantasy? FF was pretty much always a Japanese take on Western fantasy. Then here comes FFX which is pretty much nothing but Eastern ideas on spirituality and so-on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The first one. *No contest.*



I dunno the second has a certain charm to it that the first one doesn't have.
Something very charming to womenz so I hear.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 15, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The first one. No contest.
> 
> Ya know, just to go off on a topic that just now floated into my head, isn't it odd that FFX is the most "Japanese" Final Fantasy? FF was pretty much always a Japanese take on Western fantasy. Then here comes FFX which is pretty much nothing but Eastern ideas on spirituality and so-on.



I'm turning Japanese.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm turning Japanese.



bananannauuuu.
[YOUTUBE]VqZ_dC1T7pA[/YOUTUBE]
....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

i'm too lazy to scan through previous pages. what've you been talking about lately?





.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

does it matter, it's just almost always useless banter


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

yes, just whatever will distract me from school work fff T_____T </3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

What is it that you have to do eh?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

nothing, i'm just extremely tired from finals & final projects . 








but my sister brought home our PSX memory card & FFIV, so yeeeeeeh.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm turning Japanese.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 15, 2011)

> Embedding disabled by request



Why the fuck do people do this?


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> nothing, i'm just extremely tired from finals & final projects .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like fun

I should focus on writing my MA, but can't right now


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

getting too distracted?  get off of NF m'boy, it's unhealthy & brings your marks down.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

My marks are pretty fine I read my linguistic stuff while on NF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

I wish I could multitask like that .








my marks are okay too but i freak out because i always get distracted ;_____;.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

Well, it's not all that much multitasking

You don't need a lot of attention to be in the Mafia FC or here, and when it comes to linguistic stuff, it's my hobby and area of interest, so I get to procrastrinate while I study


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 15, 2011)

i'm challenged when it comes to doing work, so to me, it's multitasking . 





English is my second language, you should teach me to be better at linguistics . /ilearnedenglishwheniwasatotlol.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

It's my second language too lol It'sa foreign language to most people in here, but since I'm learning it for 17 years now, I think it's safe to say it's my second language lol. Especially that I tend to use ti more than ny mothertongue ahaha.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2011)

Nois you are a mark....


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUOOgNzOv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cjones (Dec 15, 2011)

Ride dat god damn chocobo.


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois you are a mark....



What would you mean by that?


----------



## Esura (Dec 15, 2011)

I'D SUCKER PUNCH EM AND I'D PUT EM ON THE CHOKER HOLD!


----------



## zenieth (Dec 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> What would you mean by that?



He thinks your swagger jacking brightly


----------



## Nois (Dec 15, 2011)

zenieth said:


> He thinks your swagger jacking brightly



 




:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Which song is better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> I dunno the second has a certain charm to it that the first one doesn't have.
> Something very charming to womenz so I hear.



Unlosing Ranger I thought you were cool...



zenieth said:


> He thinks your swagger jacking brightly



...Yeah...sure....lets go with that....


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ...Yeah...sure....lets go with that....



What's with the hate lately yo


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Unlosing Ranger I thought you were cool...



deal with it glasses.
truthfully I can't forgive ultros either for FF12, he just has less appearances.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> What's with the hate lately yo



What is with pissing me off all the time!?



Unlosing Ranger said:


> deal with it glasses.
> truthfully I can't forgive ultros either for FF12, he just has less appearances.



Gilgamesh in every game has looked awesome...in EVERY...game.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

I thought we're cool like that Dae


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

I can not be to comfortable with people with anybody Nois. No Favorites bro.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Ultromesh is a nightmare.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ultromesh is a nightmare.



Gilgatros, you mean.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEUOOgNzOv4[/YOUTUBE]



I hate the fact that song is growing on me like Blue dragons theme did.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ultromesh is a nightmare.





Aji Tae said:


> Gilgatros, you mean.



I am....conflicted....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

They shouldn't be combined in the first place.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Know who we should talk about?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Someone talking about the best character in Final Fantasy again?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Isn't gogo N/A?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 16, 2011)

yes, I agree that we should talk about Prompto.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Gogo is supposedly a woman. I think they said "she" when referencing Gogo in FFV or something.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Nope. N/A bro


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Gogo is a futa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 16, 2011)

Gogo is a woman.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can not be to comfortable with people with anybody Nois. No Favorites bro.



I'm not talking about favs here, just you know. A thing. I annoy you, while CMX is your arc nemesis


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Know who we should talk about?



Biggs and Wedge!...if only they had more cooler roles besides in VIII....they are unfortunately under shown.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Someone talking about the best character in Final Fantasy again?



Pfft how sad he is limited to just one game....that even Gilgamesh crashed when it was remade.



zenieth said:


> Isn't gogo N/A?



Just let him have it....if even for just awhile....



BrightlyGoob said:


> yes, I agree that we should talk about Prompto.



Oh Brightly you know I love you.....but we will never talk about him besides how terrible he is.



Nois said:


> I'm not talking about favs here, just you know. A thing. I annoy you, while CMX is your arc nemesis



Nois=Arc Nemesis
Esura=Arc Nemesis
Zen=Arc nemesis?
CMX=Plot Nemesis
Aji tae=Giant Space Flea from space


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nois=Arc Nemesis
> Esura=Arc Nemesis
> Zen=Arc nemesis?
> CMX=Plot Nemesis
> Aji tae=Giant Space Flea from space



Plot nemesis, too awesome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Biggs and Wedge!...if only they had more cooler roles besides in VIII....they are unfortunately under shown.
> 
> 
> 
> Pfft how sad he is limited to just one game....that even Gilgamesh crashed when it was remade.



After years.
And Ultros has been in more than one game 
Does Gilgamesh even have a job?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After years.
> And Ultros has been in more than one game
> Does Gilgamesh even have a job?



He may be cashing in those uemployment checks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 16, 2011)

I always thought Gogo was male, hmm.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gogo is supposedly a woman. I think they said "she" when referencing Gogo in FFV or something.



Gogo is speculated to be either Setzer's hoe gone batshit crazy, or that one dude from FFV that fell intot he Void.


VastoLorDae said:


> Biggs and Wedge!...if only they had more cooler roles besides in VIII....they are unfortunately under shown.
> 
> Nois=Arc Nemesis
> Esura=Arc Nemesis
> ...


Biggs and Wedge I agree with

The 4 bromigos I see there?


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Does the PSN version of FFVI still have those unbearable load times like the Anthology collection?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Esura said:


> Does the PSN version of FFVI still have those unbearable load times like the Anthology collection?



Load times?
what are those?
oh you mean those second long things that happen every 7 hours or so right?


----------



## Esura (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Load times?
> what are those?
> oh you mean those second long things that happen every 7 hours or so right?



So does it have them long load times between battles and menus and shit or does it not?

Anthology is notorious for that (I own them).


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

Um, isn't the PSN thing entirely digital? how would it have long load times other than bad coding?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After years.
> And Ultros has been in more than one game
> Does Gilgamesh even have a job?





Mura said:


> He may be cashing in those uemployment checks.



He runs a company in XIII and you two assholes know that.

Gilgamesh inc


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

His company makes lame knives for TVshops

Ultros is an entertainer


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> He runs a company in XIII and you two assholes know that.
> 
> Gilgamesh inc



His weapons better do me a damn good job. I've given him millions in my files.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

I gotta say this though, the Agito Gilgamesh does look BAWS


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> His company makes lame knives for TVshops
> 
> Ultros is an entertainer



NO HE WAS NOT! HE IS A FUCKING CASHIER!!!!



Mura said:


> His weapons better do me a damn good job. I've given him millions in my files.



 It does help. How dare you question a legitimate company.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> NO HE WAS NOT! HE IS A FUCKING CASHIER!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> It does help. How dare you question a legitimate company.



A cashier with a vidya clip and tons of documented booty


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I gotta say this though, the Agito Gilgamesh does look BAWS



You say one awesome thing...



Nois said:


> A cashier with a vidya clip and tons of documented booty



...then come back and say something crappy like this.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm an advocate of plurality

I still like them both


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't clip my toenails with those blunt knives.
Chocoultromesh


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

Also, Gilgamesh gave away an epic fishing rod


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

That sounds kinda gay


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I wouldn't clip my toenails with those blunt knives.
> Chocoultromesh



Hey! Once you get the product it is your responsibility to keep them up to snuff. 



Nois said:


> Also, Gilgamesh gave away an epic fishing rod



You have a problem with Fishing now!?


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hey! Once you get the product it is your responsibility to keep them up to snuff.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a problem with Fishing now!?



I get his obsession with swords okay, but when he goes back for a piece of crap replica, and then gives away a decent fishing rod then I'm lost

also, if you buy a potato, it won't be a diamond knife no matter how much you polish it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> That sounds kinda gay


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

Pray


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2011)

You guys are dicks and I hate ya now.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 16, 2011)

Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## Nois (Dec 16, 2011)

But we wub you Vasto-chin

that's right we don't


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 17, 2011)

Can someone please help me out here? Im playing FFIV the PSP collection and I cant seem to get the auto battle function right.

Like i want to fira on auto every encounter otherwise Rydia is just gonna wack with her staff like a dumbass, if someone can figure this out that would really be appriciated.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 17, 2011)

Pervy Fox said:


> Can someone please help me out here? Im playing FFIV the PSP collection and I cant seem to get the auto battle function right.
> 
> Like i want to fira on auto every encounter otherwise Rydia is just gonna wack with her staff like a dumbass, if someone can figure this out that would really be appriciated.



You have to use fira without auto battle on and then set it on after she uses fira.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 17, 2011)

Marathon-ing FFX next weekend with three friends. This ought to be good.


----------



## Nois (Dec 17, 2011)

I'd like to see an FFV marathon for some reason


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

It'd be nice to marathon a FF with my friends.

If they have the time that is.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> You have to use fira without auto battle on and then set it on after she uses fira.



Thats what I did and she still wacking. WTF.... 

Do I have to set it on while her ATB charges or after shes done casting? cause I tried every possible route.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 17, 2011)

After she is done casting.


----------



## Pervy Fox (Dec 17, 2011)

Yeah...not doing anything for me, this part is probably glitched. -___-

oh well screw the auto, ill just do it the slower way, thanks for help anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2011)

There is no reason to auto battle for IV.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> There is no reason to auto battle for IV.



So vasto, ever marathoned a FF with any friends before?


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'd like to see an FFV marathon for some reason



That would be cool 



Mura said:


> It'd be nice to marathon a FF with my friends.
> 
> If they have the time that is.



 I'll marathon with you!


----------



## Esura (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice, we got different people posting in the thread besides the usual now.

EDIT: Light > L


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice, we got different people posting in the thread besides the usual now.
> 
> EDIT: Light > L



You watching death note or something?


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice, we got different people posting in the thread besides the usual now.
> 
> EDIT: Light > L



Light was a dumb fuck though


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice, we got different people posting in the thread besides the usual now.
> 
> *EDIT: Light > L*



 

Scandelous.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

L was boss, no doubt.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 18, 2011)

Light's a total douche

who deserves to be run over by a train

and raped by ultros


----------



## Nois (Dec 18, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Light's a total douche
> 
> who deserves to be run over by a train
> 
> and raped by ultros



Ultros only comes after the cute ones

but I'm sure he could splunge some ink on that ugly mug of Light's


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 18, 2011)

Esura said:


> Nice, we got different people posting in the thread besides the usual now.
> 
> EDIT: Light > L


Near > Light > L


Near is the greatest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 18, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Near >Light >L
> 
> 
> Near is the greatest.



I completely forgot about near. When I think death note I immediately think Light and L.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 19, 2011)

The fandom gave Near too much shit for no god damn reason.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Near came out of fucking nowhere dude. The manga/anime should of ended at L's death.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 19, 2011)

But then Light would have got his way, which is just stupid because Light's a douche.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

Did I wonder into the Death Note thread?

Let's talk about Final Fantasy people. For instance, i found the most delightful little comic with Tifa. She has to pay off some men and the sweet thing would do just about anything.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 19, 2011)

Esura said:


> Near came out of fucking nowhere dude. The manga/anime should of ended at L's death.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

I hate Near, Light should of won.

It makes more sense for Light to win. No way in hell should a friend who can kill people by writing their fucking names down in a book die. Light started fucking up after L's death. 

If I had a Death Note, I'd never get caught...EVER. EVER!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

People make Paine a Futa because she's pretty much already a man. She's the unholy merger of Squall and Lulu.

I must go now and seek out these Futa Paine doujins.  I bet she finally found a way to shut Rikku up...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 19, 2011)

As for tits, Beatrix has a nice rack on her.

And Seph has a nice bod. Well, had.


----------



## Esura (Dec 19, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> People make Paine a Futa because she's pretty much already a man. She's the unholy merger of Squall and Lulu.
> 
> *I must go now and seek out these Futa Paine doujins*.  I bet she finally found a way to shut Rikku up...


Its not hard at all...

I wont say any more but there is a futa doujin with Paine as a futa and Rikku. Hope you can find it. 

And Paine is cute dammit, cute. Her flat ass is the only thing holding her back! 


Zaelapolopollo said:


> As for tits, Beatrix has a nice rack on her.
> 
> And Seph has a nice bod. Well, had.


Beatrix was a midget little person though. Most female little people have oddly big racks in relation to their height.


----------



## Nois (Dec 19, 2011)

Gnome said:


> But then Light would have got his way, which is just stupid because Light's a douche.


This


Zaelapolopollo said:


> People make Paine a Futa because she's pretty much already a man. She's the unholy merger of Squall and Lulu.
> 
> I must go now and seek out these Futa Paine doujins.  I bet she finally found a way to shut Rikku up...



Paine is aight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 20, 2011)

Heard Ultros has a nice rack though gilgamesh puts out more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 20, 2011)

Gilgamesh has been selling his body all over the multiverse.
How else do you think he got the Masamune and Excalibur by the time of FFVIII? 

The things he had to do for Sephiroth....


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Dec 20, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Gilgamesh has been selling his body all over the multiverse.
> How else do you think he got the Masamune and Excalibur by the time of FFVIII?
> 
> The things he had to do for Sephiroth....



LMAO. I wonder why he didn't make the cut for XIII or XIII-2.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

He's in Type 0

which is looking a hell of a lot better than those two.

On topic, when Is that game dropping?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

I would also like to know. 


Type-0, being one of the first good FF games in a long time, should feature Ultros instead of Gilgamesh.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

They'll probably have Ultros too.

I mean they fucking brought back Diablo


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

Fuckin' A, man. 


Hopefully we'll get an epic Gilgamesh vs Ultros battle for supreme dominance. Then Ultros kicks the fuck out of the pussy poser Gilgamesh and he never appears in a game again except as Ultros's bitch.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't really care either way


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

No, Type-0 is all about Nine's sexiness .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

What you said: 


zenieth said:


> I don't really care either way



What I heard:


zenieth said:


> I swing both ways


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 20, 2011)

CMX, it's called wishful thinking .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2011)

Mura said:


> So vasto, ever marathoned a FF with any friends before?



Nope....can't say I have.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Fuckin' A, man.
> 
> 
> Hopefully we'll get an epic Gilgamesh vs Ultros battle for supreme dominance. Then Ultros kicks the fuck out of the pussy poser Gilgamesh and he never appears in a game again except as Ultros's bitch.



what wishful thinking. that fight has obviously already been fought and won by Gilgamesh. Why else would he be in more games then Ultros? He made the Cloud of Darkness, the embodiment of the void, his bitch. Ultros's friend is a sneezying and surprisingly uglier creature then himself.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 20, 2011)

He's in more games because he's generic.


They save Ultros for only the best games.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's in more games because he's generic.
> 
> 
> They save Ultros for only the best games.



Who was in IX and who was not?
Funny....they had to remake VI with Gilgamesh in it....I wonder why.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

I DID IT! I FOUND AN ULTROS DOUJIN! I'm surprised I didn't find it before. Its possibly one of the only well drawn FFVI doujin out.

I think CMX made it or somethin'!


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

Ultros doujiniiii?


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah, its called Evil Opera made by Tateyoko Hochikisu (that's all you need for Google search).

Orthros/Ultros pretty much kidnaps Celes and Tina/Terra, use some octopus aphrodisiac on them, and transform the shape of his tentacles to....some stuff. Its well drawn too and doesn't look like its drawn by some eight year old Japanese kid. 

Lets see can I find a Gilgamesh doujin....doubt it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Esura said:


> I DID IT! I FOUND AN ULTROS DOUJIN! I'm surprised I didn't find it before. Its possibly one of the only well drawn FFVI doujin out.
> 
> I think CMX made it or somethin'!



My interest.


You piqued it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol I see bathhouse material in the gaming dept


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

See, I knew CMX will be interested.

Evil Opera. Tateyoko Hochikisu. Google. GO!


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

No Mura, you mah road dog here, don't do it! Banned on sight. 

Google, all it takes is a Google search. I gave the name and the artist so it should be relatively easy to find.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

If I google that I will get fired from my job, won't I?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 21, 2011)

If you don't delete your history then yeah, I'd assume so.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

I can never see it now. 


Post some NF-safe pictures on here.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't want to know what you guys are up to, just remember to keep bathhouse material in the bathhouse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I don't want to know what you guys are up to, just remember to keep bathhouse material in the bathhouse.



You stay out of it, we're lookin' at Final Fantasy titties!


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Sure thing man. I have yet to break a rule on here yet! 

Speaking of Ultros/Terra/Celes, I'm considering buying FFVI off the PSN.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Eh, I wouldn't personally.

I'm holding out for a good remake. Failing a good remake, I'll just play it on ZSNES again or something. I'm not giving Square more money for being lazy assholes.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Well I have Anthology for PS1 but I want to play it on my PSP too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Get a SNES emulator for it.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

I took the mods off my PSP.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Why the hell would you do something as fool-ass as that???!?!


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> I have the latest firmware on my PSP, PSN works in full. It's cracked.
> 
> But even if you don't want to hack yours for whatever reason, you can still sign an emulator to run on official firmware.



Seriously?

Oh snap I got to jump on that. I've been using the PRO UPDATE soft hacks. Even though it reverts back to the original firmware when cut off I was still nervous about using the PSN on it. I do only have one account and I bought a lot of shit on it. 

I was considering getting another PSP for hacks since I changed my mind about getting VITA now....at least until Persona 4 Golden comes out.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 21, 2011)

Check your pms, Esura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Man you can turn the hack thing on and off anyway.



I have never used PSN for my PSP at all. Ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

I don't use it because it tries to force updates.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

< has a HTC phone with emulatorz

inb4 CMX rages over using a phone...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Why would I rage about using a phone?


I work for a cell phone company.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Why would I rage about using a phone?
> 
> 
> I work for a cell phone company.



You once scolded me for doing that


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Perhaps I was being facetious.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

Maybe you were


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2011)

It was due to the lack of ultros wallpaper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Speaking of Ultros wallpaper, it's time I go back to either a Juggernaut or Ultros-based signature.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Ultros wallpaper, it's time I go back to either a Juggernaut or Ultros-based signature.



I can procure


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 21, 2011)

Now, if only I had 1,000,000 USD.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

something's off about that ava

I should look into it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2011)

Man do you guys always just talk about smut? Disgusting.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

so, someone tell me.





which one for Christmas?


Skyrim

MW3

FFXIII-2


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so, someone tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I can't believe I'm saying this, FFXIII-2. Or Skyrim.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 21, 2011)

well shit, i'm getting MW3. my uncle is my prime source of buying video games since my parents are too strict & will reprimand me if I go out & buy myself, so I often depend on him for a lot of games .





i told him not to get me MW3 because i'm fine with Black Ops & that i'm really indifferent towards having the new CoD game but he was near-death sick recently & ended up buying me MW3 so I can't argue, dammit . I wanted to buy Skyrim, because currently playing Oblivion & yah.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

*Rumor: Final Fantasy XV will be unveiled at E3 2012*

if details in the latest issue of GamesMaster UK magazine is to believe, Square Enix has something very special planned for 25th anniversary of Final Fantasy next year.

The rumor section of the magazine reports Final Fantasy XV will be revealed at a special Square Enix E3 2012 press conference. It has been also rumored that this new installment in the Final Fantasy franchise will also launch on PC and Wii U along with PS3 and Xbox 360.

At present nothing is official confirmed, so we advice you to take all these details with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

:33

I fukken hope the thing's gonna be epiiiic.

Btw


DOOOO WANT


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

That kick is pretty fresh.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> well shit, i'm getting MW3. my uncle is my prime source of buying video games since my parents are too strict & will reprimand me if I go out & buy myself, so I often depend on him for a lot of games .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you have strict parents then shouldn't you want them see you play something other than the most hated, and one of the lowest brain-wise, video genres in the world?

Skyrim or FF is better anyway


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Here we go, sadly we won't see XV till 2016.


----------



## Esura (Dec 21, 2011)

Naruto said:


> Check your pms, Esura.


You....are awesome.

You may have saved me 9 bucks if I can get FFVI to work.



Nois said:


> :33
> 
> I fukken hope the thing's gonna be epiiiic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Dec 21, 2011)

I guess is for the best that SE is going Multi consoles with FFXV


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Here we go, sadly we won't see XV till 2016.


Explain please.



Malvingt2 said:


> I guess is for the best that SE is going Multi consoles with FFXV



I feel they'll soon have to start renaming the titles to something different than 15.

More and more silly people I meet are unnwilling to even lay sight on FF, becasue as they say it "I'm not playing all those games to know the plot".

It's freaking hard to get a message across to them


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Nois said:


> Explain please.



What is there to explain?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeah SE development process with FF's has been snails pace at best.


----------



## Nois (Dec 21, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> What is there to explain?





zenieth said:


> Yeah SE development process with FF's has been snails pace at best.



Maybe there'll be an improvement? remember they've worked on Versus from scratch creating something uber big [and I hope not crap].

Maybe they'll have enough decent technology stock to make XV within a shorter period of time


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 21, 2011)

Versus was suppose to come out this year, now we might not get it till 2013.

So I doubt it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2011)

Brightly get skyrim.


as for the so called FF XV....I am still waiting for Versus....I have been lost my patients waiting for KfuckingHIII. Basically I do not want to hear about another SE game until those 2 are out.


----------



## Nois (Dec 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Brightly get skyrim.
> 
> 
> as for the so called FF XV....I am still waiting for Versus....I have been lost my patients waiting for KfuckingHIII. Basically I do not want to hear about another SE game until those 2 are out.



I'll be able to afford a PS3 by the time versus comes out

which is not  abad thing at all lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 22, 2011)

cheapskate....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 22, 2011)

XV is going to be released before VersusXIII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 22, 2011)

ashdkebsldka versus .


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

I found some really amazing MAD crossover style openings with Final Fantasy.

The first 3 I think are the best.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsIYT3Bs6RQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uAy8u3IcWZU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThW1X_ZBQOw&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2jUWChkvkkg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySHHsfHbilg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afWxYPqxT2s&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 22, 2011)

I saw the Abyss one and that's cool but I'm disgusted by the bastardization of my favorite animes though.


----------



## The World (Dec 22, 2011)

I wouldn't call the ones I posted a "basterdization." There are some pretty terrible ones, but some of them are really nice fanmade stuff.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 23, 2011)

The only good fan-made thing is the Ultros Boogie.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2011)

Katethegreat's music is....well, great.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> I wouldn't call the ones I posted a "basterdization." There are some pretty terrible ones, but some of them are really nice fanmade stuff.



The Blood + one hurt my heart....hurt it bad. 

I want to go watch Blood + again now.


----------



## The World (Dec 23, 2011)

1. Blood+ is terrible even though I've never really watched besides glancing at it sometimes on CN. 
It looks like a moe/tsundere whatever the fuck bastardization of the original Blood movie. 

2. Final Fantasy 9 is amazing. :33


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

The World said:


> *1. Blood+ is terrible even though I've never really watched besides glancing at it sometimes on CN.
> It looks like a moe/tsundere whatever the fuck bastardization of the original Blood movie. *
> 
> 2. Final Fantasy 9 is amazing. :33



Ok...you need to like stfu and watch it then before you call my goddamn favorite anime a fucking moe/tsundere anime. There is nothing moe/tsundere about it fool. 

Blood + is much better than Blood The Last Vampire. More action, more compelling characters, much better animated, better plot, better everything. Then again, Blood The Last Vampire is a movie and Blood + is not.

Now that Blood O shit...eh.......

EDIT: I still can't believe you equated Blood + with some goddamn moe/tsundere anime shit. I think you be trollin'.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya know what's sad? FFVIII had a great soundtrack.

But the World Map Theme is probably the dullest shit I've ever heard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh boy Blood+, I've actually watched it.

It starts out ok and quickly turns terrible.

For a truly great vampire anime check out Vampire Hunter D.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh boy Blood+, I've actually watched it.
> 
> *It starts out ok and quickly turns terrible.*
> 
> For a truly great vampire anime check out Vampire Hunter D.



I thought you was cool. I liked it more after the first season. First season was just way too slow to getting to the point in the story which made it somewhat boring and lacked much needed action, but from Season 2 onward shit got real. 

Then again, those Vampire Hunter D OVAs were dope though. Although I must say Blood + is better than Vampire Hunter D as far as vampire animes are concerned, and I'm actually a fan of VHD beyond those OVAs too.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Katethegreat's music is....well, great.




OMG THIS.




so i wanna like rep you for this. am i supposed to neg you, orrr? .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 23, 2011)

Yep, negs are the best. 

And everyone knows the best vampire anime is Yugioh GX. It ha a vampire in it so it counts.

But seriously, what vampire anime are there besides Trinity Blood, Blood+, Hellsing and VHD?


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2011)

New set get


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 23, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yep, negs are the best.
> 
> And everyone knows the best vampire anime is Yugioh GX. It ha a vampire in it so it counts.
> 
> But seriously, what vampire anime are there besides Trinity Blood, Blood+, Hellsing and VHD?



Tsukihime, Vampire Knight, Vampire Bund off the top of my head, basically nothing worth watching.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2011)

Esura said:


> I'm going to rep you for that awesome render.
> 
> Although it looks kind of blurry. Wtf did you do to it?



Glow and Portrait filters all over this bitch

does the blur look bad? I have a sharper version.


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

Nois said:


> Glow and Portrait filters all over this bitch
> 
> does the blur look bad? I have a sharper version.



Yeah....I think you used too much glow and portrait filters. 

Post the sharper version.


----------



## Nois (Dec 23, 2011)

Maybe tommorow, I'm too sleepy today


----------



## Esura (Dec 23, 2011)

You suck at life Nois! 

I got to go to bed too. I work Christmas Eve, although I finally got an off day on Christmas. Yay!


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

I made this for you guys


----------



## Esura (Dec 24, 2011)

Awww thats cute......er...awesome!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas you bastards, i love you all .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 24, 2011)

Christmas is here? Haven't even noticed.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> merry christmas you bastards, i love you all .





Mura said:


> Christmas is here? Haven't even noticed.


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas guys <3


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 24, 2011)

Good stuff Nois.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

MitsukiShiroi said:


> Merry Christmas guys <3


AND a _ho ho ho!_ to you


Sephiroth said:


> Good stuff Nois.


Thanks


----------



## Velocity (Dec 24, 2011)

It's CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> It's CHRIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISTMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS!



Happy Holidays, best troll mod ever


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas, LyLy .


----------



## zenieth (Dec 24, 2011)

that set is too cute Nois


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

zenieth said:


> that set is too cute Nois



I will have for some time, it was a gift

then imma go back to my yesterday set, or to the Vladimir Putin one I made just now


----------



## The World (Dec 24, 2011)

What are you guys from the future? It's still Christmas Eve on the east coast.

Btw Happy Holidays guys.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 24, 2011)

I know lots of you be black, so happy Kwanzaa bitches.


----------



## Nois (Dec 24, 2011)

Happy Hdays World and Gnome

btw, love the Chopper


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas mah homeskillets!

Here is a gift to Nois, BrightlyGoob, CMX, Dae Dae, Mura, and anyone on this forum who isn't a bitch ass hater! 


*Spoiler*: _Have you been naughty or nice?_


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2011)

Bitch ass hater inc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2011)

Sorry Esura but I don't like female dog anuses.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2011)

Yeah, little boy asses are more up your alley


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Oh, well I'll find some Squall shit for ya Zae. 

EDIT: Merry Christmas Zae.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

I go to sleep and wake up to the convo of dog anus?

inb4 Nanaki hentai doujin


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas FF Thread


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Daeeee:33

did you see the pic I made for you guys?:33


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Welcome back Dae.

Nois win award for the cutest fucking set I've laid eyes on in the internets.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Welcome back Dae.
> 
> Nois win award for the cutest fucking set I've laid eyes on in the internets.



You mean the one I'm sportin' now?

It's a gift


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> You mean the one I'm sportin' now?
> 
> It's a gift



Its so cute.

And your NF banner you made in previous page is just dawww too. Wtf dude is you like some little kid or something trying to charm us with kiddie innocence!?


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Its so cute.
> 
> And your NF banner you made in previous page is just dawww too. Wtf dude is you like some little kid or something trying to charm us with kiddie innocence!?



I'm 24

and haven't you heard? I'm the Doctor Professor Nois

I', working on this epic Bakuman set now, but can't come up with an aide for a nice avatar


----------



## Awesome (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> I made this for you guys



Dat...

Dat...

Dat...


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Dat...
> 
> Dat...
> 
> Dat...



              .


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm 24
> 
> and haven't you heard? I'm the *Doctor Professor* Nois
> 
> I', working on this epic Bakuman set now, but can't come up with an aide for a nice avatar



Congratulations Doogie.

Check out this!


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Esura said:


> Congratulations Doogie.
> 
> Check out this!



I'm not a doctor yet though

It's just what Dae calls me

Honestly, my first FF ever was 7...

But then I went and played everything I could
And that pic is hilarious somehow


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm not a doctor yet though
> 
> It's just what Dae calls me
> 
> ...



I knew you was my favorite for some reason.

FFVII is where its at. I actually remember the order on when I played each and every one FF game.

1. FFVII (PS1)
2. FFVIII (PS1)
3. FFT (PS1)
4. FFX (PS2)
5. FFX-2 (PS2)
6. FFXII (PS2)
7. FFIV (GBA)
8. FFI (PSP)
9. FFII (GBA)
10. FFIII (DS)
11. FFIV (DS)
12. FFIV (PS1)
13. FFV (PS1)
14. FFXIII (PS3)
15. FFIX (PS1)

I excluded online ones. FFIX was quite literally the last non-online mainline FF I've played. I was never interested in it when it first came out cause I thought it looked retarded compared to FFVII and VIII, then when it finally got cheaper to where I could afford when I was younger, my eyes was set on FFX on the new PS2. Like damn near a year ago I found it on Amazon brand new for under 10 bucks so I bought it. Played like 10 hours of it and quit cause it bores me.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

I still have to finish my FFV

I only got to the fiery ship. And training those dudes' classes was nice

I was all lvl 35 and all class mastered when i got to that shit


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas, you Degenerates


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2011)

Final Fantasy VII was also my first FF. 

As many people say, the only reason VII is so popular is it was many people's first JRPG.

I like to stand out as an example of why that generalization is wrong.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 25, 2011)

my first was VIII .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2011)

You have my condolences.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

My first was Mystic Quest.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

I never completed Mystic Quest

was it even a proper FF game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> I never completed Mystic Quest
> 
> was it even a proper FF game?



Spin off like Tactics and CC.

I used to think it was FFV back in the day, don't ask why.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Spin off like Tactics and CC.
> 
> I used to think it was FFV back in the day, don't ask why.



You poor Americans and your twisted namings


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy VII was also my first FF.
> 
> As many people say, the only reason VII is so popular is it was many people's first JRPG.
> 
> *I like to stand out as an example of why that generalization is wrong.*


Agreed. FFVII is an awesome game if that what you mean.




BrightlyGoob said:


> my first was VIII .





Zaelapolopollo said:


> You have my condolences.



LOL good one. Funny thing is, I don't hate FFVIII personally. I don't hate Rinoa either...appearance wise. But for some reason, I have some sort of...thing against the game while simultaneously liking it. I loved FFVIII back then after FFVII but now....I look on it like with apathy.

Back then, I'd gave FFVIII a 9.5/10...now a 7.5 or 8/10. FFVII, a 12/10 back then....now a 9/10 despite the outdated graphics and errors in translation.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

To me, FFVII stood out as the first FF I've seen/played in 3D. Also, it IS pretty darn good


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2011)

Actually I meant that, while VII is good, it being my first JRPG did not blind me to the fact that other FFs are better. As soon as I played IX, I knew it was better.


And I like to rag on 8 but it's all in good fun. I don't really hate any Final Fantasy i've played. Each has at least a couple things I like.

FFVIII could have been a decent game if they left out the Ultimecia and time travel nonsense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Nois said:


> To me, FFVII stood out as the first FF I've seen/played in 3D. Also, it IS pretty darn good



I had played IV and VI before VII, but it was still amazing to me.

Played through it twice back to back when I got it, I also had that there Ultimate PC version or something.

It will remain my favorite game of all time up there with OOT and MGS3.

VIII let me down after that, and so did IX at the time, but I've come to like both to a degree.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Actually I meant that, while VII is good, it being my first JRPG did not blind me to the fact that other FFs are better. As soon as I played IX, I knew it was better.
> 
> 
> And I like to rag on 8 but it's all in good fun. I don't really hate any Final Fantasy i've played. Each has at least a couple things I like.
> ...



My sentiments exactly. I like my FFs darkish a bit


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 25, 2011)

The darkest Final Fantasy is X in my opinion. I've had discussion with  people on it before. It usually starts with "Worst FF to Live in".

Though FFVI after Kefka becomes a god is usually its fiercest competition in that department.


----------



## Esura (Dec 25, 2011)

I would have to agree with you on that Zael. FFX was like woa. Although FFVII should be in like third.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 25, 2011)

Dark future Final Fantasy is best Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nois (Dec 25, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The darkest Final Fantasy is X in my opinion. I've had discussion with  people on it before. It usually starts with "Worst FF to Live in".
> 
> Though FFVI after Kefka becomes a god is usually its fiercest competition in that department.


|I agree that X is kinda overwhelming, especially if you put yourself in Tidus' position. You're a fucking figment of imagination of some dead people

All FFs between IV and X had some dazrkish stuff to them. I mean in the way that they're not all that naive, and the themes are quite darn serious, right? Cloud's mental condition, Zidane and Vivi's egsistential issues etc. Plus there's some other shit I won't go into because I don't care to do so xD


Esura said:


> I would have to agree with you on that Zael. FFX was like woa. Although FFVII should be in like third.


This is a point worth considering

VII agve you this "hopeless", cyber-punk feel that teh future is not a fucking bright place.


Sephiroth said:


> Dark future Final Fantasy is best Final Fantasy.


Listen to Seph, he knows his shit:33


----------



## zenieth (Dec 25, 2011)

FF8 could have been a good game if Square didn't have shit management.

edit: Zidane didn't have existence issues, he had "Where the fuck did I come from?" issues


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

"Where did I/we come from?" is an existential question.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

FFT is the best FF, no questions.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> FFT is the best FF, no questions.



Its ok for a non mainline FF game but I don't think its the best FF in general personally. 

That award goes to FFIV, VII, and X (I can't choose!).


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

This thread sucks, every few pages it just reverts back to which FF is the bestest FF.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Because its the go to convo when there is shit all else to discuss dude.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

I miss the General RPG thread being the convo thread.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Eh, me and Mura kind of toned down our constant Type Moon fangasm so I kind of vacated the thread for a moment.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> "Where did I/we come from?" is an existential question.



Not  that kind of "Where did I come from?"

More like "Who the fuck are my parents?"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

^ Oh, the more generic question. Never could connect with those, because I wouldn't give a darn myself.

Good, I was getting tired of you 2 ruining my domain


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

It only lasted for like all of two minutes in the actual game.

Zidane doesn't have any real issues.

His deal is just being a bro to everybody


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

I started FFIX a few months ago, I'm about 1 hour in, I'm never going to finish that shit lol.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

Not surprised.

That battle system is slow as hell.

It's a decent one, the ATB just moves at the speed of snails.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> This thread sucks, every few pages it just reverts back to which FF is the bestest FF.



Because it's hilarious to see what Esura considers "good" or "the best" knowing that he likes the Crylight Sigh-ga.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

*insert planet of the apes image here*


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

emphasis on shit


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

A lot of guys like pedophilia too, I imagine. I suppose that's okay then?

Zenieth already took the "shit" joke - because between someone who claims to be a professional author, and an editor, no book should slip by with that many spelling and grammatical and continuity errors.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Whatever. I'm steering convo away from this dumbass shit.

I'm curious about Krory's single minded obsession over FFT though. I thought it was ok personally but nothing to write home about.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm curious about Esua's single-minded obsession over Twilight.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm actually in the same boat as Esura for once. Tactics was good but it really didn't do too many things special. 

FFVII and FFIX were both better and they were released within the same generation. 

I'm still lol'ing that Esura likes Twilight. I shouldn't be surprised, given his taste in games


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

>FFVII

Mainstreaming it up. You gotta learn to hipsterize it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't really have an opinion on the matter. FF's are all pretty much the same in my eyes.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

>Pretty much

Understatement of the year.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Why are the haters flucking up my thread?

Go back to that damn Mass Effect thread or something.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

^ This is my thread.

Some are worse than others.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Like FFXII.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

But I think we can all agree they're the lowest form of entertainment to the point of being pandering. Especially garbage like FFX and FFXIII. Made specifically for the simpleton mind, particularly after nobody could keep up with a political plotline like in FFXII, so they had to dumb it back down to "GET THE GIRL!" for FFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

You are like the biggest troll I've seen on the internets in some time.

On that 2ch/4ch level of trolling.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

"He doesn't like what I like? TROLL, TROLL, TROLL, TEAM EDWARD, TROLL!"


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

Esura said:


> You are like the biggest troll I've seen on the internets in some time.
> 
> On that 2ch/4ch level of trolling.



He's not really wrong though. And I liked Auron, so I forgive any part of X that focused on him.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 26, 2011)

Krory said:


> >FFVII
> 
> Mainstreaming it up. You gotta learn to hipsterize it.



I never cared about that shit. If it's good it's good, that's how I see it


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

X made me want to punch Nomura in the face with those designs

KH made me want to shank him.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I never cared about that shit. If it's good it's good, that's how I see it



And that's how you handle that situation.

Not, "OMFG U NO LIKEY?! TROLL TROLL TROLL SPARKLE SPARKLE FANGY VAMPIRE TROLL!"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

Gnome said:


> He's not really wrong though. And I liked Auron, so I forgive any part of X that focused on him.



Auron made everything better.

I wish you could somehow have Jecht as well.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

I never reallly cared for jecht.

He's always just seemed superficially badass in his portrayal/sucky but really trying father type.

That and he's basically tanned muscular drunk gay pirate shirtless tidus


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never reallly cared for jecht.
> 
> He's always just seemed superficially badass in his portrayal/sucky but really trying father type.
> 
> That and he's basically *tanned muscular drunk gay pirate shirtless tidus*



Better than most the cast.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

Piss being better than shit doesn't make it not piss.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I never reallly cared for jecht.
> 
> He's always just seemed superficially badass in his portrayal/sucky but really trying father type.
> 
> That and he's basically tanned muscular drunk gay pirate shirtless tidus



If Tidus was cooler basically, I think he is pretty badass in general in Dissidia though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 26, 2011)

Ya know I was thinking about this when I mentioned FFVIII earlier ....

Which Final Fantasy do you think had the best towns? 

I remembered that I almost never stopped at any town in FF8 unless it was plot-related. The NPC dialogue and designs were just dull.

I think the FF game I explored the most was probably VII's. Still, FFIX had way more interesting cities and stuff.


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

FFVII and FFX had the most interesting locals to visit by far. Shoutouts to FFIV too.

When I first went to Cosmo Canyon I was like...whoa. Or when I first went to Killika or Zanarkand or going back to Baron to rescue my ho.

I liked Esthar in FFVIII though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

FFXIII had some really interesting towns to explore and NPCs.


----------



## Krory (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFXIII had some really interesting towns to explore and NPCs.



i c wut u did thar


----------



## Esura (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> FFXIII had some really interesting towns to explore and NPCs.



I liked Eden, and I liked seeing the scrambling NPCs cry bloody murder at the sight of a Behemoth.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 26, 2011)

FF8 had the best designed towns, even if the NPC's didn't do anything

but every city was beautiful especially Fisherman's Horizon.

FF9, 4 and 5 was probably my favorite for NPCs 

also Burmecia just takes my breath away forever

Also fuck FF10's towns, those places were dull a fuck and the only interesting Cities you never even got to actually visit.

Fucking not letting me run around Bevelle and Home.

I don't give a damn about generic island village 1 and 2, or about the temples that all look the same save elemental skin X, Zanarkand didn't feel like the ruins of an advanced civilization and the rest were plains and god damned snow fields


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Helo FF fans


----------



## The World (Dec 26, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Auron made everything better.
> 
> I wish you could somehow have Jecht as well.



The game should have been about the parents and not their shit angst kids.

Auron, Jecht, and Braska going on some fuckin' adventures not giving a fuck.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi Nois .


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

How's your Christmas doin'?:33


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 26, 2011)

it sucked. not to mention, I feel kinda sick now i hate parties 





you? hopefully yours went better hhehe
DID YOU GET A CONSOLE YET. YOU NEED TO GET ONE SOON.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Daeeee:33
> 
> did you see the pic I made for you guys?:33





Nois said:


> I made this for you guys



 Nois......



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy VII was also my first FF.
> 
> As many people say, the only reason VII is so popular is it was many people's first JRPG.
> 
> I like to stand out as an example of why that generalization is wrong.



Looking back....I do not know why i did not like VIII back then...


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 26, 2011)

The World said:


> The game should have been about the parents and not their shit angst kids.
> 
> Auron, Jecht, and Braska going on some fuckin' adventures not giving a fuck.



This should of been X-2. :33


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> it sucked. not to mention, I feel kinda sick now i hate parties
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could've sworn I wrote you a response
I was the one giving the presents to everyone this year


VastoLorDae said:


> Nois......
> 
> 
> 
> Looking back....I do not know why i did not like VIII back then...



Notice how they're holding hands?

And I actually liked VIII

I even played it exactly a month after I completed VII for the first time


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 26, 2011)

Playing FF6...in Japanese. 

No fucking idea what's going on.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Playing FF6...in Japanese.
> 
> No fucking idea what's going on.



Why the JApanese?


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 26, 2011)

Nois said:


> Why the JApanese?



Trying to learn Japanese, so I figure I'll play something I love.

Should be fun.


----------



## Nois (Dec 26, 2011)

Makes sense

Also, I love your set


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, thank you.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Now I have a nice set, fitting my FFtardis


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

Ms. T said:


> Trying to learn Japanese, so I figure I'll play something I love.
> 
> Should be fun.



Play something like FFX in japanese instead if you are actually trying to learn Japanese. Hearing it out and trying to understand it that way is definitely the best way to learn it. Don't try and take the reading route first.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Play something like FFX in japanese instead if you are actually trying to learn Japanese. Hearing it out and trying to understand it that way is definitely the best way to learn it. Don't try and take the reading route first.



This is a legit point. Especially since listening comes more natural than reading.

< foreign language teacher here


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy shit

Stiltskinz

legit


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I tried learning Japanese once, was very hard to do on my own and gave up after a few months.

I got to reading and writing some phrases out though, that was neat.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Holy shit
> 
> Stiltskinz
> 
> legit





Sephiroth said:


> I tried learning Japanese once, was very hard to do on my own and gave up after a few months.
> 
> I got to reading and writing some phrases out though, that was neat.



Yeah, learningn on your own is not all that easy Especially if you're trying to just learn like a kid, from watching/reading stuff.

Best way to do it, if you don't want to go to a course, find an online one or something.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

There should be an adventure of stilskinz game.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> There should be an adventure of stilskinz game.



Deffinitely

Siltzkin, some other moogles, a moomba nad some chocobo team up for uber rpg/adventure-like gameplay


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yeah, learningn on your own is not all that easy Especially if you're trying to just learn like a kid, from watching/reading stuff.
> 
> Best way to do it, if you don't want to go to a course, find an online one or something.



I was using an online site, something like Japanese for dummies.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I was using an online site, something like Japanese for dummies.



I see

what other languages do you speak? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I see
> 
> what other languages do you speak? If you don't mind me asking.



Only Ingl?s.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Only Ingl?s.



I see

Oh well, good luck should you ever try to learn Japanese agaim

If it's spoken Japanese, then I can reccomend Pimsleur's Comprehensive Japanese. A set of 90 lessons, 30minutes each. You listen, and repeat and should everything go well, you'll be speaking quite a bit of Japanese in three months


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I might give it a shot some time, thanks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Who got FFXIII-2 for Christmas?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who got FFXIII-2 for Christmas?



Only people who ordered the JPN version.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't care for no XIII-2


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

Nois said:


> I don't care for not XIII-2



Not like you have a console for it anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't  you be double negativing us, Nois


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Mura said:


> Not like you have a console for it anyway.


You







zenieth said:


> Don't  you be double negativing us, Nois



What's this vernacular witchery you're trying to reprimend me with?


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

that moogle


----------



## The World (Dec 27, 2011)

You inspired me.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Too bad modern moogles are shit level.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

But they're still moogles dammit. They haven't lost that spirit.

@Nois: Just speaking the truth.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Ok, that's pretty darn cute and stuff.

I still prefer Chocobos over Moogles though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Moogles are cooler. 100% manga canon.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

CMX is right. Nobody wants to ride a Cockstrider.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I hate you motherfucking Chocobo haters.

May Boco have mercy on your fucking souls. 

And that's why I found a pic of a Chocobo raping a Moogle, cause Chocobos rapes Moogles!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't hate chocobos.


It's just that Moogles are better.


Why you mad, bro?


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Cause you are spreading lies, trying to hurt Chocobo's feelings.



Don't that make you feel all...moe inside?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

No No, Chocobos are stupid, they look like Big Bird for christ sake.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> No No, Chocobos are stupid, they look like Big Bird for christ sake.



No No, Moogles are stupid, they look like fucking big head cats with wings and a ball on their head for Christ sake.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

You used the word Moe, fuck a youuuu.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

I've actually been getting into moe anime as of late.

Ironically I used to make fun of it a lot a few months back but I see why this shit is popular now.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Never again question why people say you have shit taste.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Never again question why people say you have shit taste.



I can, I can. So my taste is shit because I like more different stuff that haters? 

Fuck you good sir, fuck you. I swear I think some of you are GameFAQ regulars.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Everything about it is objectively bad. From the art to the obvious pandering.


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Everything about it is objectively bad. *From the art* to the obvious pandering.



?

Explain this? Its something I actually like about K-ON...which is the only moe anime I watched mind you but it made me a believer.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura, refer to my signature.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Esura said:


> ?
> 
> Explain this? Its something I actually like about K-ON...which is the only moe anime I watched mind you but it made me a believer.



It all looks the same, which is why you see so much of it coming out of japan. It's easy to produce and anyone can learn how to draw it. It consequently lacks uniqueness and kills creativity because in an industry based off of an appeal to viewers, when people are content with the cookie cutter method of moe, other shows that could have been won't come to be.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Inspirational mog is inspirational

and Esura, you're a meanie


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

Can't the Moogles and the Chocobos just get along?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Choco is legit.

got me so much swag in FF9 

I totally forgot what his moogle friend was named though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't the Moogles and the Chocobos just get along?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





...

Sure they can


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Dec 27, 2011)

Moogles ftw. <3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

SE did to Moogles what Sega has done to Sonic


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Esura, refer to my signature.


I actually find your signature amusing.



Gnome said:


> It all looks the same, which is why you see so much of it coming out of japan. It's easy to produce and anyone can learn how to draw it. It consequently lacks uniqueness and kills creativity because in an industry based off of an appeal to viewers, when people are content with the cookie cutter method of moe, other shows that could have been won't come to be.


There are still plenty of unique animes out still, like Panty and Stockings with Garterbelt, Fate/ZERO, Madoka, stuff.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't the Moogles and the Chocobos just get along?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

way to list three animes one of which isn't even an anime original


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

Eh, Moe isn't always a bad thing. Selphie was the only tolerable character in the main FFVIII cast for instance.

That isn't saying very much of course but it's true.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2011)

Leave the anime for the anime sections guys


----------



## Esura (Dec 27, 2011)

Your set is so cute btw.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't know why you guys aren't talking anime up the anime section. Thats what its there for afterall. Whole reason why I haven't said shit.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

So, I've been listening to FF music all holidays. FFVIII is not half bad


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 27, 2011)

FF music is always good.



Well, almost always.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

It has some amazing tracks to be sure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

You like K-ON as well Esura? You slay me. 



Nois said:


> So, I've been listening to FF music all holidays. FFVIII is not half bad



FFVIII music is addicting.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

I like "Don't be Afraid" from FFVIII:33


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

If by slay you mean fill with overwhelming disgust then I agree.

Oh wait that's Zael.

edit: FF8's soundtrack is legit. It's my second favorite.

Also "A plank between one and Perdition" is god tier


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

I would rep all you guys, but I was 24ed 5 minutes past midnight


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

Well you disgust me too zen.  It's always nice to have things in common.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well you disgust me too zen.  It's always nice to have things in common.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

I like these two from VIII

[YOUTUBE]0dZWB-iXmyc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fX9xbioXoSY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

Also "Maybe I'm A Lion" and "The Extreme" are overrated.

This is the best theme in the final boss rush of FFVIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

Don't see how they're overrated but sure. Legendary beast is good, I like that too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 27, 2011)

The Legendary Beast 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e2oIYkzYU0&list=PL50830A01398E5D19&index=3&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Boku No Piko, Mura.

Compared to Zael, Esura's tastes are godsend.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Oh it doesn't

I like to think of it as more a flavorful nail in the coffin.

Your tastes are pretty bad as is without going into the fetishes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

And you're an asshole who likes to insult people for no reason.

Far as I'm concerned, you're worse.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

You're both huge FF9 fans, you two should get along. 

or maybe not, since Zen is Zidane and Zeal is Kuja, I don't know. :shrug


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

It's 2 days after christmas and you two are at it again



Oh well


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 27, 2011)

Christmas is over and done with. Time to look forward to new years and get drunk like theres no tomorrow.


----------



## Patchouli (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Play something like FFX in japanese instead if you are actually trying to learn Japanese. Hearing it out and trying to understand it that way is definitely the best way to learn it. Don't try and take the reading route first.



That's...actually a really good idea. 

PCSX2, here I come! 



Sephiroth said:


> I tried learning Japanese once, was very hard to do on my own and gave up after a few months.
> 
> I got to reading and writing some phrases out though, that was neat.



I'm not gonna lie, I was expecting that to be an "arrow to the knee" joke. 



Gnome said:


> Too bad modern moogles are shit level.



Those things aren't moogles, they're abominations.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm a mog bitches


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

I didn't mind FFXII Moogles. They would teleport you and there was even a group of them who danced and sang.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't mind FFXII Moogles. They would teleport you and there was even a group of them who danced and sang.



And killed their guardian

Anyway, I loved XII really. Ivalice should get more NICE development.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Ivalice is a cool place when it's not a children's book.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Ivalice is a cool place when it's not a children's book.



I'd love a thing that's a FF X/XII mashup

With some VI jammed itn


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

FFX's battle system with FFXII's Ivalice and FFVI quality characters?

You're asking for a miracle there.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome said:


> FFX's battle system with FFXII's Ivalice and FFVI quality characters?
> 
> You're asking for a miracle there.



I've explained my dream FF once.

XII aesthetics [with maybe some more darkish stuff, and some non Hume characters yo]

VI quality chars

Summon system being a crossbreed of X and XII, you can summon and they're ADDED to the team, plus controlable.

and some other stuff


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And you're an asshole who likes to insult people for no reason.
> 
> Far as I'm concerned, you're worse.



Oh there's a reason.

And I never denied being an asshole, but I have other endearing traits. Something you're rather lacking in.


----------



## Nois (Dec 27, 2011)

Zael I saw that post

Can't blame ya:ho

This arguing makes my moogle heart bleed


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

I stop for Stiltskinz


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

Well don't worry Nois, God invented the Ignore function for a reason.

Now there can be peace.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qelnoKi5uCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

no wait this too.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAqR1qgeWhI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

Zanarkand really didn't look as futuristic as it was painted to be. I mean sure 1000 years of decay'll do that but nothing looked remotely mechanical.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 27, 2011)

Ignore button doesn't work, just makes it more enticing to read.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Zanarkand really didn't look as futuristic as it was painted to be. I mean sure 1000 years of decay'll do that but nothing looked remotely mechanical.



wha!? Because there technology was somewhat beyond our own....and yes...the rust....dead bodies....and fiends in general.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

It looked like a Sumerian ruin bro. I guess the cradle of lie was advanced as fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

1000 years bro...and they only kept like the pathway and lifts half functional.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 27, 2011)

It just doesn't compare to flash back zanarkand man.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 27, 2011)

1000 years and complete destruction typically does that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

Well they got their tech back in FFVII at least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

well remember the start of the game. That zanarkand is exactly what it would it have looked like in the current time line...I Think.



Sephiroth said:


> Well they got their tech back in FFVII at least.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 27, 2011)

Ah, the good old FFVII/FFX connection thing.

I personally prefer the idaa I read on TVTropes that says Jenova was a weapon made by FFIX Garland as a means to kill planets so they could be absorbed by Terra.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 27, 2011)

Garland and Jenova are from another world....it is not entirely impossible.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm still pretty  about the relation between VII & X OTL.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 27, 2011)

I have to agree because I think the X world is a mess in terms of how it functions while FFVII's lifestream concept has perfect balance and is a great concept.

I don't actually accept their connection, but acknowledge and joke about canoncity.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 27, 2011)

I just don't see why it was necessary. Both of their systems & worlds are already solid enough, what's the point of giving them a connection?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> EDIT:
> Esura, you literally just posted the songs I was going to insult in my post.
> 
> I find that very amusing.


LOL I didn't post anything. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> I just don't see why it was necessary. Both of their systems & worlds are already solid enough, what's the point of giving them a connection?


To get FFVII and FFX fans all excited. Those two games also have the largest amounts of fans out of every other FF entry too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, technically speaking, all the FFs exist in the same multiverse. It's just that VII and X share a single universe.

I still like how Gilgamesh just surfs from world to world. I wonder if he wrote his own little review of each FF universe he visited.

Like when he visited FF8 - "suddenly have 3 dimensions. Everything else is shit though."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2011)

what can you say Zael...some characters have that kind of sway....and others whom I shall not name....don't.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Whose got the sway to swagger the swoo?


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well, technically speaking, all the FFs exist in the same multiverse. It's just that VII and X share a single universe.
> 
> I still like how Gilgamesh just surfs from world to world. I wonder if he wrote his own little review of each FF universe he visited.
> 
> Like when he visited FF8 - "suddenly have 3 dimensions. Everything else is shit though."



I was going to say as well with Dissidia, all the FFs are already connected, just not in the same universe. Kind of like the SMT series.



> In Final Fantasy X-2, Square Enix dropped hints of a connection between The Planet and Spira, as Shinra and Rin discuss the potential of the Farplane as an energy source, though Shinra states that the technology to safely and successfully refine energy from the Farplane would not be developed for generations. This connection is confirmed in the Final Fantasy X-2 Ultimania guide, where Kazushige Nojima states that Rin would fund Shinra's efforts to refine energy from the Farplane using the remains of Vegnagun, but failed. His descendants, a thousand years later when space travel was developed, would travel to the Planet and found the Shinra Electric Power Company.[1]


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Stupid, the Farplane and Lifestream are nothing alike is the biggest issue.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

The Farpalne is kinda weird. I know this guy on another forum who positivley hates FFX and his reason for it not being that bad a world is because death doesn't really mean anything.

This is an over-simplification of course but he has a point.

There is literally no downside to being an Unsent if you have a strong enough will. You just become nigh-impervious to damage, can teleport and so-on.

Only one who can do that shit in FFVII is Sephiroth.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

X is all Tidus's dream so who cares.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate that crackpot theory Gnome.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

I haven't heard that one.

I only know the Squall is Dead theory.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Squall is Dead is the most stupid theory ever.

I did like the Rinoa = Ultimecia theory until Square debunked it. I swear it seems like FFVIII is the only FF with all these crazy ass theories to make sense of the story.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

The story isn't really that hard.

The theories are just all over the place to make up for the fact that it's a technological mess along with other things.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

squall = dead theory







smh







someone wanna post a link to that site again with all the "evidence" & whatnot?


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Crazy shit in all its full of glory.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

I remember people were talking K-ON up in here so heres a little something to read over.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Squall is Rinoa theory.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I remember people were talking K-ON up in here so heres a little something to read over.


This ain't no anime thread. That's what you said remember? 

But damn that's a lot of dough. Didn't even know there was a K-ON! film though.




CrazyMoronX said:


> Squall is Rinoa theory.



That's creepy on so many levels, especially considering that Rinoa was fucking around with Seifer before Squall.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

> That's creepy on so many levels, especially considering that *Rinoa was fucking around with Seifer* before Squall.



This theory just became fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> This ain't no anime thread. That's what you said remember?
> 
> But damn that's a lot of dough. Didn't even know there was a K-ON! film though.
> 
> ...



It was just Squall testing the summer sausage before realizing that manual stimulation is the way to go.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> This ain't no anime thread. That's what you said remember?
> 
> But damn that's a lot of dough. Didn't even know there was a K-ON! film though.



Yes, yes, I'm eating my words. I think that article said it came out in early december so its fairly new.


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2011)

I still can't believe why they have done to my beloved series... X was OK but still I found the old entries better... X-2 was shit and from then on the whole series became boring.

XI - I hate it
XII - was unappealing for me
XIII - Played through it and never ever played the game once again... Sold it for something else
XIII-2 - Is even lesss appealing
XIII Versus - Seems to be never released...
XIII-3 (?) - Even more shit
XIV - Nothing to say

Either XV will be epic once again or the series is done for me... But seeing all the talk about more western and action bubbling I don't have high hopes to it. I just want to have a damn Final Fantasy and not some action adventure meets RPG characters.... Only hope that the shitty sales of XIII-2 maybe will change the thinking of Square


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, XV better be good or FF is pretty fucked.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

just get Type 0


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

I will.



When it comes out in 2014.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> just get Type 0





Serious?


----------



## Kishido (Dec 28, 2011)

Like I said in the other thread..: Maybe they will rename Versus into XV after seeing the fail of XIII


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Squall is Rinoa theory.



so technically, he masturbates


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

That implies Versus will be a thing that exists


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so technically, he masturbates


Yes. That is what I'm :Vegeta.


zenieth said:


> That implies Versus will be a thing that exists




I'm 50/50 right now on that game being actually released. I have a feeling it will get "Starcraft Ghost"'d.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I hate that crackpot theory Gnome.



Explain the final scene to X then


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

KiShiDo said:


> Like I said in the other thread..: Maybe they will rename Versus into XV after seeing the fail of XIII


I hope for the same. the grey masses in here will probably really confuse XIII and XIII-2 already, if there's a Versus XIII they're gonna go 'man so many parts to such a shitty game'


zenieth said:


> That implies Versus will be a thing that exists


You shut your mouth












CrazyMoronX said:


> Yes. That is what I'm :Vegeta.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm 50/50 right now on that game being actually released. I have a feeling it will get "Starcraft Ghost"'d.


Starcraft Ghost'd?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm gonna say versus XIII will indeed happen. I don't see why you would come this far only to back out.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Aw, that's cute. People think FF didn't start sucking until XI.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Mura said:


> I'm gonna say versus XIII will indeed happen. I don't see why you would come this far only to back out.


The way they're hyping it, it's supposed to be a gamechanger/revolution in gaming, so I think they want to take their time. Maybe the shit that XIII turned out to be is making them reluctant to hurry with publishing Versus


Krory said:


> Aw, that's cute. People think FF didn't start sucking until XI.


I was always of the opinion that FFs got weaker the day Uematsu backed out of making music for them. That guy is like 30% of all the franchise.


Just imagine Square announcing that XV will be made on designs from Amano and with Uematsu's music


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Square died way before Uematsu pulled out. He's more like kicking a dying dog.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Ah Uematsu, those were the days.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 28, 2011)

I hate Amano's 3d / lifelike designs. I am definitely not a fan of his work. I think I even prefer Nomura's work over his.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

I prefer Amano's shit that doesn't deal with FF. There's only a couple of his FF stuff, like his terra work, I like, most of the rest is just half assed


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

Then suddenly, BELTS AND ZIPPERS. EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Square died way before Uematsu pulled out. He's more like kicking a dying dog.


Maybe he pulled out not to go down with them


Mura said:


> Ah Uematsu, those were the days.


I know man


Awesome said:


> I hate Amano's 3d / lifelike designs. I am definitely not a fan of his work. I think I even prefer Nomura's work over his.





Make it Nomura old school then

I wouldn't mind at all. Hell, I even wouldn't mind if the art was like XII, but DARKERRRRRRR, more dark haired characters and some PLOOOOOOT

Where's the fucking plot in my Final Fantasies

Nomura claimed most of the belts and zippers was to challenge the gfx devs right?

How about admitting he gets off on zippers


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Amano's art is better, it looks like traditional Hokusai japanese art.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Amano's art is better, it looks like traditional Hokusai japanese art.



I wouldn't mind if they made a game using his art, like cell shading or some shit


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

The guy who did FF12 was the Tactics art guy

His art is fucking stellar

Look at Tactics Ogre, tell me that shit isn't nice.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The guy who did FF12 was the Tactics art guy
> 
> His art is fucking stellar
> 
> Look at Tactics Ogre, tell me that shit isn't nice.



Hiroshi Minagawa & Akihiko Yoshida 4 Lyfe

Ironic the best artists are the ones to work on the only FF with the decent story.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The guy who did FF12 was the Tactics art guy
> 
> His art is fucking *stellar*
> 
> Look at Tactics Ogre, tell me that shit isn't nice.


That's the word

this is making me want to complete that XII


Krory said:


> Hiroshi Minagawa & Akihiko Yoshida 4 Lyfe
> 
> Ironic the best artists are the ones to work on the only FF with the decent story.



< googling

Kinda true what you're saying there.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

Art style can determine a story if you build the story around the characters.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that Noise, FF9's story was legit.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

The only "legit" story out of FFIX was Vivi's character.

Like FFXIII, otherwise it's like someone shit onto a disc and told you it's the latest in a JRPG revolutionary movement.

Only with FFIX, people actually bought it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Fuck that shit.

Doubly so since FF9 was a throw back


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

A throw-back to when RPGs sucked?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

That would make it a throw forward.

I think

 fuck it.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 28, 2011)

If you want a bad FF throw wherever you want, your chances are good.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Art style can determine a story if you build the story around the characters.


This is true really. I think the only reason XII actually sucled in any way is that the characters were too... shallow? Or rather, their interactions and the connection between their distinctive plots were too weak.


zenieth said:


> Fuck that Noise, FF9's story was legit.


It was

I like it, and I ain't agreeing with the haters


zenieth said:


> Fuck that shit.
> 
> Doubly so since FF9 was a throw back


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

FF12 sucked because the guy who wrote Tactics quit around the Leviathan section and SE was like "WING IT"


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Nois said:


>



Four party battle
Job Classes
SteamPunk
Chocobo's and Moogles actually mean shit.
Just look at Vivi
The art style was to mimic the old sprites.


----------



## Krory (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> That would make it a throw forward.
> 
> I think
> 
> fuck it.



Apparently you never played FFII.

And ironic, FFXII was the only one that was relatively cohesive.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> FF12 sucked because the guy who wrote Tactics quit around the Leviathan section and SE was like "WING IT"


I didn't know that

On a side not, i don't fucking care for his reasons. A man doesn't quit half way through


zenieth said:


> Four party battle
> Job Classes
> SteamPunk
> Chocobo's and Moogles actually mean shit.
> ...



Yesss

Now if  those were remade with XII's art and SIZE. I'd be in love with that game. Like, I'd make digital babies to it


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Not really, at all. It was pretty poorly done, not 8 bad but you could see that they fucked up exceptionally at development man.

edit: Or they could just have the guy who did FF9's art do it in one of his other styles

Like Samurai Champloo, Witch Hunter Robin, Ergo Proxy, Darkstalkers

insert a lot of really good shit here cause it goes on for a while


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually they should do it Champloo style. That'd be pretty sweet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> I hope for the same. the grey masses in here will probably really confuse XIII and XIII-2 already, if there's a Versus XIII they're gonna go 'man so many parts to such a shitty game'
> 
> You shut your mouth
> 
> ...



Starcraft Ghost was cancelled after a shitload of teasers and development. It was totally trashed despite being a real game for a while.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Final Fantasy IX had Kuja.

He was the only really decently explored villain in the series. 

FFXII had Vayne, a villain more bland and boring than Seymour.

God knows why they didn't make Dr. Cid the main antagonist but it doesn't really matter. Even he didn't have the good charactrization and development that Kuja did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 28, 2011)

Starcraft Ghost had zergs.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy IX had Kuja.
> 
> He was the only really decently explored villain in the series.
> 
> ...



the only good thing about seymour was his boss battle theme


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 28, 2011)

Hence my point. Vayne is even worse than him in my opinion.

I liked pretty much every other Imperial character in FF12. Larsa, Gabranth, Cid, they wre why i enjoyed the game.

But Vayne? He just...lacked presence is how I'd best describe it. He made no lasting impression on me at all.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, they had to change someone into a dragon, and Cid was too cool for that

Venat should've been the final bad guy


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2011)

The adventures of Cid and Mog.
Make it square.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Nah, the only good thing about Seymour was his i*c*st bitch slave mom, 

DAT ANIMA.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Final Fantasy IX had Kuja.
> 
> He was the only really decently explored villain in the series.



Lies, Sephiroth was explored to hell and back.

Now we even know who his two best friends were.

Other than that though, yeah the rest of the villians are very shallow, though most are entertaining like Golbez.


----------



## The World (Dec 28, 2011)

Don't forget Kefka. :33 The most entertaining of all B W A B W A B W A Dat laugh. 


But yeah, Sephiroth was deeply explored. Ok that sounded gay.


But yeah, Sephiroth has got some depth to him. Him being totally insane for one, infected with an alien virus/DNA, and having three different complexes, one being an Oedipus complex.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

The exploration of Sephiroth went to hell in every compilation and FF work that was not the original or CC


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The exploration of Sephiroth went to hell in every compilation and FF work that was not the original or CC



Those are the only canon things anyway. :<


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

AC says hello


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> AC says hello



That was a fuck up of Cloud rather than Sephiroth, his children don't really count towards that either.

Now Dirge of Cerberus, blaaaah.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The exploration of Sephiroth went to hell in every compilation and FF work that was not the original or CC



I loved Crisis Core's take on Sephiroth. It was really heartbreaking, made even worse by how heartbreaking the entire freakin' game was. Those guys really knew how to tug on our emotions and boy did they do it every chance they had.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

While on CC and Seph, I think this scene is better than the entirety of AC.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

How you guys like this one?
< is oftenmost bored at night


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> How you guys like this one?
> < *is oftenmost bored at night*



I noticed.

Gotta make a female mog too nois.

In that vid, I loved how sephiroth started getting serious and was slicing up the cannon.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Female mog

Are there any female mogs in any of the games?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> Female mog
> 
> Are there any female mogs in any of the games?



They were in IX I believe.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> While on CC and Seph, I think this scene is better than the entirety of AC.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Such fucking negativity in this thread. 

The series will survive without Uematsu.



Aji Tae said:


> I always loved that scene. The whole time, Sephiroth is just joking around. Then when Genesis hits Angeal, Sephiroth gets somewhat serious and mops the floor with him.
> 
> If they ever make a final game in the Compilations, it should definitely have a rematch between Genesis and Sephiroth. After all, didn't Genesis reawaken to protect the planet? It'd be awesome if Genesis and Sephiroth were both the bad guys, giving you two guys to have to fight against throughout the game (Genesis could be like a Green Peace extremist or something while Sephiroth just wants to screw with Cloud and use the planet as a vessel to explore the stars).



I can dig this idea. Its actually not bad and considering Square has stated multiple times that they wont be officially done with the Compilation of FFVII until the twentieth anniversary of FFVII, this could be an actuality.

I pray for a FFVII-2. Fuck a remake.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

there were about three female moogles in FF9, the most notable being Mog/Madeen

Hurdy in the Ivalice games

edit: fuck no to every suggestion Esura just made.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Especially Anything to do with Genesis, he's terrible all day everyday


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

I love the idea of FFVII-2, but the product we would get will be awful.

I'll just settle on Crisis Core in that regard, even Gacktisis grew on me after a while.

Crisis Core HD and Final Fantasy VII remake are the two final things I want out of the VII franchise.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

FF wikia says Hurdy is actually a dude

Bro to Montblanc and twin of Gurdy


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Oops meant Gurdy.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Imma work on it


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 28, 2011)

I still like to think of Mog as a boy . 






the same applies to Quina.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Mog IS a boy



Maybe I will make a series of sets, one for each of the Moogle siblings


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Quina will forever be a s/he


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Quina is fucking Quina

it's... it's like a gender or something.

also, inb4 Square announces Red Light DragQuina


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Montblanc is a pretty bro moogle.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> there were about three female moogles in FF9, the most notable being Mog/Madeen
> 
> Hurdy in the Ivalice games
> 
> edit: fuck no to every suggestion Esura just made.





zenieth said:


> Especially Anything to do with Genesis, he's terrible all day everyday


What suggestion? All I said is that I would like a FFVII-2.



Sephiroth said:


> I love the idea of FFVII-2, but the product we would get will be awful.
> 
> I'll just settle on Crisis Core in that regard, even Gacktisis grew on me after a while.
> 
> Crisis Core HD and Final Fantasy VII remake are the two final things I want out of the VII franchise.



Despite my love for all things FFVII and my SE fandom, I can honestly live without a FFVII remake personally. And a HD Crisis Core would be the biggest waste of time ever imo. If Square going to HDify something, do the KH series on PS2.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Montblanc is a pretty bro moogle.



Him and Vossler... they should've been playable party members


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

> And a HD Crisis Core would be the biggest waste of time ever imo. If Square going to HDify something, do the KH series on PS2.


How so, and why not both?

It would be pretty easy to put Crisis Core HD on PSN.



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> I can honestly live without a FFVII remake personally.



I can't, I'm gonna die if I never get it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

you got tactics advance for that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Nois said:


> Him and Vossler... they should've been playable party members



Montblanc is, in Tactics Advance where he is a main character.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

Al-Cid still has the best job class ability ever

Weaponized pimping.


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> you got tactics advance for that.





Sephiroth said:


> Montblanc is, in Tactics Advance where he is a main character.



I don't freaking care

I mean, they should have both been in my FFXII

Also, had they been there, FFXII would have a chance at a proper XII-2

I tellz ya


----------



## zenieth (Dec 28, 2011)

It's called Reverent Wings


----------



## Nois (Dec 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> It's called Reverent Wings



I know there is RW

I was talking about a PS2 game


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> How so, and why not both?
> 
> It would be pretty easy to put Crisis Core HD on PSN.
> 
> ...



Crisis Core is a pretty fucking cheap game to get as is as a UMD and they haven't even released the regular PSP version on PSN yet either. Analog camera controls will be of little benefit considering how fucking easy the game could be sans certain bosses and what little issues the camera caused, which is pretty much the only reason I even care for HD/Remastered versions of PSP games anyways.

Although it wouldn't hurt to do both but it still takes resources to do that, which they should focus on other shit imo.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

I wish I could take Revenant Wings' battle system and insert it into XII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Crisis Core is a pretty fucking cheap game to get as is as a UMD and they haven't even released the regular PSP version on PSN yet either. Analog camera controls will be of little benefit considering how fucking easy the game could be sans certain bosses and what little issues the camera caused, which is pretty much the only reason I even care for HD/Remastered versions of PSP games anyways.
> 
> Although it wouldn't hurt to do both but it still takes resources to do that, which they should focus on other shit imo.



Better FFVII than the current garbage. 

Also Peace Walker.


----------



## Esura (Dec 28, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I wish I could take Revenant Wings' battle system and insert it into XII.



Wait...what?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 28, 2011)

Esura said:


> Wait...what?



It's exactly as it sounds, RW with XII graphics.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]3mH80aBa3WE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

I want an old-school FF set in medieval times.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]3mH80aBa3WE[/YOUTUBE]





CrazyMoronX said:


> I want an old-school FF set in medieval times.



YESSS

but with spaceship fish vessels right?


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

You no rike XIII's apartheid story? Wry?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> YESSS
> 
> but with spaceship fish vessels right?



Of course.

Crazy-ass shit like that is a must, but everything else is swords and magic.



Maybe giant magical mechas.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 29, 2011)

SE management, best there fucking is


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> You no rike XIII's apartheid story? Wry?



THE GAME'S PLAYING ITSELF JON!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=47YPs-qwNQU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

GOD HAS COME TO REAP THE SINNERS.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Gnome said:


> GOD HAS COME TO REAP THE SINNERS.



God doesn't exist.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

My dreams are real, you don't know the truth...man.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> God doesn't exist.





Never would of thought you waz Atheist.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

Why because he's black American?


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Never would of thought you waz Atheist.



I'm not an Atheist. I don't like being lumped in with them. 

I don't believe in deities though per se. I do believe there is some sort of higher being that were unaware of, I just don't believe in any existing religions and their portrayals of deities and the illogical stuff that seeps through each and every single religious manuscript or book, particularly Christianity and the various branches of it, which makes people think I'm an Atheist, but I won't go too much further in that in hopes of not offending anyone.

I treat current religions as I treat something like Greek or Norse mythology.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Never would of thought you waz Atheist.



Um... you can't put _of_ after _would/should/could_ or any other modal verb


/teacher


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

That's called being agnostic, Esura.

Edit: Yes, deist is more appropriate. You're definitely sure there is a higher being.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

You're a Deist. You believe theres a likelihood of a higher being, whether it's malevolent or benevolent.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That's called being agnostic, Esura.





Gnome said:


> You're a Deist. You believe theres a likelihood of a higher being, whether it's malevolent or benevolent.



Oh wow, didn't know there was a word for that.

Learn something new everyday.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Nois said:


> Um... you can't put _of_ after _would/should/could_ or any other modal verb
> 
> 
> /teacher



Yes I nowz, I just don't usually care.



			
				Esura said:
			
		

> I don't believe in deities though per se. I do believe there is some sort of higher being that were unaware of, I just don't believe in any existing religions and their portrayals of deities and the illogical stuff that seeps through each and every single religious manuscript or book, particularly Christianity and the various branches of it, which makes people think I'm an Atheist, but I won't go too much further in that in hopes of not offending anyone.



Oh ok, everything makes sense again.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't say its agnostic really, that's a stance of 0 certainty in either direction. If you say you think there's a deity, it's likely you're leaning more towards a simple Deist.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Yes I nowz, I just don't usually care.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, everything makes sense again.



Gonna keep that in mind, and not be bothered with it anymore


----------



## Awesome (Dec 29, 2011)

I figured that out the second after I posted . I used the wrong term.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura believes that Sephiroth is his higher being. AND THAT SIN SHALL COME DOWN TO SMITE HIS ENEMIES!

To the promised land Esua. TO THE PROMISED LAND!


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> Esura believes that Sephiroth is his higher being. AND THAT SIN SHALL COME DOWN TO SMITE HIS ENEMIES!
> 
> To the promised land Esua. TO THE PROMISED LAND!



I like Sephiroth and all...but get it right.

I praise to Yevon. Praise be to Yevon.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Sephiroth and all...but get it right.
> 
> I praise to Yevon. Praise be to Yevon.



But... Their robes are so ghey


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> I like Sephiroth and all...but get it right.
> 
> I praise to Yevon. Praise be to Yevon.



O I'm sury.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B7mpsH3Iy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

*watch video*

*facepalm*


I'm done. I don't even want to joke about it anymore.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Isn't that you? Oh wait you're black. 

I guess you're promised 1 virgin too if you sacrifice all the Cloud's of the world?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

I worship The Void.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Yevon is the path of destruction.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I worship The Void.




So you like evil trees and women with tentacles? I'm not judging.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Yevon has the Hymn of the Fayth, which is the best fucking track ever and it auto wins.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeah but Sephiroth has his own theme song produced by Nobuo Uematsu. HIS OWN THEME SONG DUN DUN DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> So you like evil trees and women with tentacles? I'm not judging.



What, you prefer Giant Whales of Evil, with skyscrapers on their foreheads and giant, evil priest lices?

But Sephiroth > Yevon fo sho


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

You know Hymn of the Fayth is also produced my Uematsu too right?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> So you like evil trees and women with tentacles? I'm not judging.



Nah, you're right. The Void isn't for me. I tend to like nihilists but they need to be a bit cooler.

let's lok at all the FF Villains that it would make sense to worship.

FF1: Chaos. A god of the entire FF Multiverse.
FF2: The Hell Emperor. Ruler of Hell - makes sense.
FF3: Cloud of Darkness. Embodiment of destruction.
FFVI: Kefka. God of Magic.
FFVII: Jenova/Sephiroth once they've contaminated the Planet.
FFX: Yevon
FFXII: The Occuria/Venat

Ya know, I think I'm going to go with Jenova instead.


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

I wouldn't want to be under Kefka. He would probably kill me just for laughs.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Speaking of FFVII, I just bought FFVII (and VIII) off the PSN. Yeah, I own the physical copies of them but I would like to...you know...not play them much for fear of damage.

I also bought FFXIII again. Why? I want an unopened copy and its only 9 bucks so whatever. Going to do the same for all the FFs on PS2 and 1 that's still in print too.

So far I have an unopened copy of Fate/EXTRA and the PSN version to play, and two copies of FFXIII, one opened one not. I also have an unopened copy of Totori.

Soon I will have a bunch of cool unopened copies of games!


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

The Occuria should have a cameo some time again

With some badass chars wrecking their shit


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 29, 2011)

I dunno, I liked how the FFXII cast were scared of them.

Notice how every time they went to attack Cid or Vayne and Venat shwoed up, they stopped dead and were like "well...fuck."


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I dunno, I liked how the FFXII cast were scared of them.
> 
> Notice how every time they went to attack Cid or Vayne and Venat shwoed up, they stopped dead and were like "well...fuck."



That's because Montblanc and Vossler were not around

but on a serious note, yeah

Well, I'd love a game in the same Ivalice, but some centuries later, with a party that'll actually fight THE Occuria


----------



## The World (Dec 29, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I dunno, I liked how the FFXII cast were scared of them.
> 
> Notice how every time they went to attack Cid or Vayne and Venat shwoed up, they stopped dead and were like "well...fuck."



It felt like the FF12 were the most realistic and grounded cast.

Usually everyone is a superhuman, like monkey Zidane and Buster sword Cloud and suplexing trains Sabin.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> Speaking of FFVII, I just bought FFVII (and VIII) off the PSN. Yeah, I own the physical copies of them but I would like to...you know...not play them much for fear of damage.
> 
> I also bought FFXIII again. Why? I want an unopened copy and its only 9 bucks so whatever. Going to do the same for all the FFs on PS2 and 1 that's still in print too.
> 
> ...


*Gets real close*

Buy Odin Sphere.


----------



## Esura (Dec 29, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> *Gets real close*
> 
> Buy Odin Sphere.


One of these days, one of these days.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 29, 2011)

Esura said:


> One of these days, one of these days.



Only 10 bucks on PSN, you know this is something that must be done.


----------



## Nois (Dec 29, 2011)

The World said:


> It felt like the FF12 were the most realistic and grounded cast.
> 
> Usually everyone is a superhuman, like monkey Zidane and Buster sword Cloud and suplexing trains Sabin.







Well, XII staff was realistic in the way that they were a bunch of strangers put together by war, on a mission that's not necessarily good, but hey, history will judge that.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Which FF, from 7 to 9, should I replay guys?


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Which FF, from 7 to 9, should I replay guys?



Which ever one you haven't played in the longest time.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

VIII it is then... This actually might be nice


----------



## Kishido (Dec 30, 2011)

VII or VIII... I one of the few who prefers VIII


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, I was mostly thinking about VIII or VII, but I've played the latter so many times it's not as much fun after even 2 years now

When I think about VIII, I can't wait to fight all those tonberries


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Make sure to teach Rinoa all her Anal Tricks.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

I hate Riona's gut


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

I hold a dislike for all the females of VIII .


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I hold a dislike for all the females of VIII .



Design wise, FFVIII girls aren't bad. Personality wise....ehhh.

Selphie was the most likable and tolerable one, and that's saying a lot.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

I didn't mind Raine.

The part where Laguna visits her gave and remembers proposing to her always makes me tear up.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

I always thought Laguna was the most bearable woman in that game.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Design wise, FFVIII girls aren't bad. Personality wise....ehhh.
> 
> Selphie was the most likable and tolerable one, and that's saying a lot.



I didn't think their designs were anything special, but I agree about the Selphie part. I TRY to like Rinoa but it's kind of asfhhfohfois . 



i don't know why i dislike hating characters omg why


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

I liked Quistis


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> I liked Quistis



I knew we're alike for a reason.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> I knew we're alike for a reason.



You too:33

I just find Quistis 

And she's not half bad as a character, yo.

Also, her final Limit Magic is


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

i didn't like quistis too much .








speaking of which, disregarding any female character biases, Quistis x Squall or Rinoa x Squall? /los


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i didn't like quistis too much .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quistis... because Riona is just sooooo freaking bland


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

All of them were bland.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

The World said:


> All of them were bland.



But Rinoa's like this 14yo shy girl from the back of your class, that wears bland clothes, has bland hair and absolutely no personality

and she probably reads the shoujoest manga there is


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> But Rinoa's like this 14yo shy girl from the back of your class, that wears bland clothes, has bland hair and absolutely no personality
> 
> and she probably reads the shoujoest manga there is



Dude, stop, you're turning me on.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Does she smell good? Cause then I'd fuck her.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dude, stop, you're turning me on.




Which one are you atm?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

stfu are you hating on shoujo .


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

He's both. Juggs+ Ultros = ULTRUGGS!

Unstoppable force with tentacle rape powers.

He also claims he's Santa so he can get little girls to sit on his lap and then BAM! tentacle up the ass.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

I dunno guys, I think Adel was the hottest chick in the game.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> stfu are you hating on shoujo .


Not at all sweetie


The World said:


> He's both. Juggs+ Ultros = ULTRUGGS!
> 
> Unstoppable force with tentacle rape powers.
> 
> He also claims he's Santa so he can get little girls to sit on his lap and then BAM! tentacle up the ass.



JUGGERTROS CLAUS


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

The World said:


> He's both. Juggs+ Ultros = ULTRUGGS!



read this as ultra drugs


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I dunno guys, I think Adel was the hottest chick in the game.



Those man boobs are hot. Especially with the little girl hanging from her tits.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> read this as ultra drugs


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol at IGN's top Final Fantasy characters list.

As follows:

Edge (IV)
Golbez (IV)
Porom and Palom (IV)
Tellah (IV)
Faris (V)
Celes (VI)
Edgar (VI)
Kefka (VI)
Locke (VI)
Ultros (VI)
Cid (VII)
Tifa (VII)
Vincent (VII)
Laguna (VIII)
Quistis (VIII)
Vivi (IX)
Auron (X)
Ashe (XII)
Basch (XII)
Lightning (XIII)



Congratulations, IGN... at least you got like... three right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

The list is....interesting I guess.

It beats the last list I remember from them. it had Sephiroth at the top I think.

I like that Porom, Palom and Tellah are all on there. They were my favorite characters in IV.

Their choices for FFXII are most confusing however. Dr. Cid or Baltheir should represent XII.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm more confused at how they could think any character from FFXIII is good.

A vast majority of the list is predictable hubbub.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Lol at IGN's top Final Fantasy characters list.
> 
> As follows:
> 
> ...



wtf IGN .


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

I also laughed at a complete lack of Delita Hyral.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I didn't think their designs were anything special, but I agree about the Selphie part. I TRY to like Rinoa but it's kind of asfhhfohfois .
> 
> 
> 
> i don't know why i dislike hating characters omg why


I thought Rinoa was cute but every one of her dialogs made me cringe.



BrightlyGoob said:


> i didn't like quistis too much .
> 
> speaking of which, disregarding any female character biases, Quistis x Squall or Rinoa x Squall? /los


I was always rooting for Quistis x Squall. Quistis was just a wasted character. She might as well dropped dead after the first disc for all the good she was storywise.



BrightlyGoob said:


> stfu are you hating on shoujo .


Funny thing is, I like shoujo mangas.

inb4haters



Krory said:


> I also laughed at a complete lack of Delita Hyral.


List seems comprised of characters from mainline games. Is FFT a mainline game?


Thought so.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

So you mean garbage?

Yeah, you're right.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought Rinoa was cute but every one of her dialogs made me cringe.
> 
> 
> I was always rooting for Quistis x Squall. Quistis was just a wasted character. She might as well dropped dead after the first disc for all the good she was storywise.



yeah, she was cute, though i didn't like some of the actions they made her do in the game & her dialogue was definitely annoying. though lol i liked rinoa x squall better. 



> Funny thing is, I like shoujo mangas.
> 
> inb4haters



atta boy .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Which one are you atm?


I think you know the answer to that. 


The World said:


> He's both. Juggs+ Ultros = ULTRUGGS!
> 
> Unstoppable force with tentacle rape powers.
> 
> He also claims he's Santa so he can get little girls to sit on his lap and then BAM! tentacle up the ass.


Juggernaultros. 



Also, everyone knows the best character from Final Fantasy is none other than Ultros.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

^ no, ultra drugs


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob would be the best FF character, if she was in the game


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Final Fantasy needs more Garrus.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> yeah, she was cute, though i didn't like some of the actions they made her do in the game & her dialogue was definitely annoying. though lol i liked rinoa x squall better.


I thought her latter infatuation with Squall was forced personally and felt kind of random considering she was all on Seifer though.





> atta boy .



Cardcaptor Sakura and Sailor Moon was part of my childhood. Oh how I got teased by my elder brothers for that. I was like, "its like DBZ and shit, but with GIRLS!" I don't watch and read as much shoujo stuff like I used to though.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> BrightlyGoob would be the best FF character, if she was in the game



  .


*Spoiler*: _ _


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Cardcaptor Sakura and Sailor Moon was part of my childhood. I don't watch and read as much shoujo stuff like I used to though.



Sailor Moon, Magic Knight Reyarth etc



BrightlyGoob said:


> .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ _





*Spoiler*: _Pshhhh_


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sailor Moon, Magic Knight Reyarth etc
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its sad...in the dark recesses of my mind, I still know the entire theme song of Sailor Moon by heart.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Sailor Moon was apart of everyone's childhood . I like reading shoujo more than watching it, though. But shounen > shoujo imo.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Sailor Moon was apart of everyone's childhood . I like reading shoujo more than watching it, though. But *shounen > shoujo imo*.



Of course.

DBZ, Naruto, Claymore, Fist of the North Star, Bleach, FMA, its all awesome!


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Seinen > all

But that's the old me speaking. shounen promotes less egoisitc values than goofy love and butterflies

while dem lil' girls be dreamiiiin'<3 those boys are raised to DREAM FUCKING BIG

and claymore is seinen


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

I like my harem genre myself. It depends though sometimes if the male lead would be incompetent or not. Most times he is.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> I thought her latter infatuation with Squall was forced personally and felt kind of random considering she was all on Seifer though.



oops missed this.


I didn't take it as forced on Rinoa's side, but Squall's? definitely. It was like, one minute he doesn't give a shit & the next he gives two shits.

oh btw I like Seifer x Rinoa way more
dat blonde .


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> oops missed this.
> 
> 
> I didn't take it as forced on Rinoa's side, but Squall's? definitely. It was like, one minute he doesn't give a shit & the next he gives two shits.
> ...


Seifer x Rinoa and Squall x Quistis

And then Squall's daughter x Seifer's son


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

i'm more for a seifer x rinoa x squall threesome .





or throw quistis in there for your amusement c;


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Quistis, has teacher hair, glasses and a whip

and we all know that boy Squall needs a strict hand with that autistic mind of his


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm about to do some ultra drugs right now.

Who's comin' with me?


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Seinen > all
> 
> But that's the old me speaking. shounen promotes less egoisitc values than goofy love and butterflies
> 
> ...



)




BrightlyGoob said:


> oops missed this.
> 
> 
> I didn't take it as forced on Rinoa's side, but Squall's? definitely. It was like, one minute he doesn't give a shit & the next he gives two shits.
> ...


One minute all Rinoa had on her mind was Seifer then the next minute she started going after Squall. And yeah, I started thinking that Squall was gay after he turned down Quistis at that training room then boom, friend in love with Rinoa for some reason.



Nois said:


> Seifer x Rinoa and Squall x Quistis
> 
> And then Squall's son x Seifer's daughter



Fixed.

Why you ask?

MILF Rinoa x Squall's son


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm about to do some ultra drugs right now.
> 
> Who's comin' with me?



Do you have some halucinogens?

EDIT: @Esura


...


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

In that scenario, Squall's son get to do something his father never got to do...Rinoa.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

dat LIONdickHEART


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Got a question for nois. Is rosetta stone the best option to learn a language or do you think language classes are better?


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Language classes, with proper, formal isntruction are always the best way to go. Simply because you have interaction with other students, and the teacher can create an environment that caters to the students' needs and expectations of language. There are some schools that use crap methods like Callan's, so you gotta look around before picking.

Then again, things like software for learning language can also be nice. I'd say give the program a try, and if you feel like it's not enough, go for a class

If it's spoken language you want most, I could reccomend Pimsleur's Comprehensive, for the basics.

Also, it depends on what language you want to learn.


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

I think he wants to learn Japanese so he can play Xillia.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh okay

Well, I think if it's for a game, software would suffice


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Language classes, with proper, formal isntruction are always the best way to go. Simply because you have interaction with other students, and the teacher can create an environment that caters to the students' needs and expectations of language. There are some schools that use crap methods like Callan's, so you gotta look around before picking.
> 
> Then again, things like software for learning language can also be nice. I'd say give the program a try, and if you feel like it's not enough, go for a class
> 
> ...



Alright, thank you for the input. I look around through some programs and see what I like.



Esura said:


> I think he wants to learn Japanese so he can play Xillia.



Japanese isn't the only language I want to learn. How about you? Are you gonna put the effort in to learn something?


----------



## Esura (Dec 30, 2011)

Mura said:


> Japanese isn't the only language I want to learn. How about you? Are you gonna put the effort in to learn something?



Languages? No, I've actually tried and gave up on that. I do have something else in mind though.

And I was just messing with you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Esura said:


> Languages? No, I've actually tried and gave up on that. I do have something else in mind though.
> 
> And I was just messing with you.



Oh ok. Yeah sorry about that, Christmas put me in a bad mood.

I'm slowly getting over it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Ewww. Naruto.

Even the worst shojo is better than Naruto.

And Angel Sanctuary is shojo.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Oh, Angel Sanctuary...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I like the art at least. 

It's not the best shojo out there or anything.

Granted, I've only read a few shojo manga at this point.

I'm currently reading Basara which is pretty interesting I think.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

I hate how guys are in shoujos, they're either really scrawny or quiet. No unf to them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not exactly into beefy guys. Give me girly boys and bishounens thank you.

Well except Grimmjow. I don't know why I like him but I do. However  he is pretty much the sole exception to my preferences.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

I like men that look like... well... MEN. That's the point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

Titties! 

I got a new phone. I should apply a Final Fantasy/Ultros theme to it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Well I dunno.  Actual men don't do anything for me. They have to look more like girls.
"Best of both worlds" as they say....

But now I feel really awkward so I'm going to stop.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Titties!
> 
> I got a new phone. I should apply a Final Fantasy/Ultros theme to it.



Why haven't you already?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

I just got the phone today.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Dude, you should've had it done YESTERDAY if you love Ultros that much.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 30, 2011)

You got me there. 

I'm a failure.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

You are.

You truly are.

Now get out there and get that shit done.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

After reading Clamp's X I was like ....


WHYYYYY


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

I tried avoiding the manly men convo because I know someone's gonna bring Deidara up .





Kory pwning CMX, I see.


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I tried avoiding the manly men convo because I know someone's gonna bring Deidara up .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why would someone bring up an androgynous kid in a manly man convo?


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Why would someone bring up an androgynous kid in a manly man convo?



inb4 Prompto is manly


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

inb4 someone thinks anyone in FF besides Sabin and Barret are manly


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> inb4 someone thinks anyone in FF besides Sabin, Cid and Barret are manly



Locke is manly. kinda


----------



## Awesome (Dec 30, 2011)

I forgot Cid. Good point. 

That's it though. Nobody else IIRC. Not even Locke.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Locke is far from manly.

The only other ones are Cid and Barrett.

Basch had some promise for manly-man but it failed... not nearly as bad as Snow's failure, though.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Hmm, Locke is a bit masculinized Edgar, if you look at it

< saw Snow's design
< MOTHER OF GOD


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> inb4 someone thinks anyone in FF besides Sabin and Barret are manly



Reno and Rude are manly!


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Reno and Rude are manly!



If they are manly... Montblanc is too


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Hmm, *Locke is a bit masculinized Edgar*, if you look at it
> 
> < saw Snow's design
> < MOTHER OF GOD





That's almost as far from masculinized as you can get. 

Also, Reno is - quite unfortunately - far from masculine.

Especially with that mullet pony-tail.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> That's almost as far from masculinized as you can get.
> 
> Also, Reno is - quite unfortunately - far from masculine.
> 
> Especially with that mullet pony-tail.



Touche

How about Leo?


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Ekhm...


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Dead people don't count.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

He was alive at a certain point


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 30, 2011)

Thats as good as your gonna get in any case.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

I guess I gotta give a mention to Sorceress Adel again. She was easily more manly than 95% of all FF characters.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Auron was alive when he was girly, not manly.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I guess I gotta give a mention to Sorceress Adel again. She was easily more manly than 95% of all FF characters.



You mean the FFXII one? I'd put him as manly tbh. But he was an old fart more than he was manly.

also, Jecht was more manly when he was alive


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Auron was pretty fucking emotional when he was alive.

Death kicked that shit right out the door


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> You mean the FFXII one? I'd put him as manly tbh. But he was an old fart more than he was manly.
> 
> also, Jecht was more manly when he was alive



it means this friend



Adel is to women what Kuja is to men.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Useless   ?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

that's snow Krory


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> it means this friend
> 
> 
> 
> Adel is to women what Kuja is to men.





Krory said:


> Useless   ?



An antithesis

Or an oxymoron, depending on the perspective


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Still waiting on the adventures of Stiltskinz


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome said:


> inb4 someone thinks anyone in FF besides Sabin and Barret are manly



Balthier is manly.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

I like Balthier, but he's far from manly.

Closest thing FFXII has to mainly for heroes is Basch and that's still pushing it.

Or Fran.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Still waiting on the adventures of Stiltskinz


So I should be getting to work?


Sephiroth said:


> Balthier is manly.



A bit metrosexual for my liking, but yeah, I'd totally agree.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Balthier was Suave and somewhat flamboyant. He wasn't "manly"

He was as manly as Al Cid


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Harrrrrgh


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Actually  I think Fran is the manliest person in FF12


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Actually  I think Fran is the manliest person in FF12


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> I like Balthier, but he's far from manly.



Are we purely talking look?

Seems husky would be the more appropriate word.

I got nothing on that then.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> Are we purely talking look?
> 
> Seems husky would be the more appropriate word.
> 
> I got nothing on that then.



Well, when I think about it... It's hard to be manly when you're in your early 20s.

Experience/wisdo-wise, Fran indeed is the most manly char. The most pragmatic, excluding mist-induced fits of rage.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

You got
 gabranth: who's basically CRAWLING IN MY SKIN, THESE WOUNDS THEY WILLNOT HEAL
Larsa: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NO
Vaan: *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA*
Basch: He stops being a character around the time Vossler dies
Cid: Is a cuckoo
Vayne: Is a tool
Fran: She kinda has no personality, like every party member not asche or Balthier but hey the few traits she's got is more manly the the rest

Wait no

REDDAS

that friend was a man, a man in tight hot pink pants


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Personality-wise, ironically, Larsa was probably the manliest.  And the most intelligent and rational one.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You got
> gabranth: who's basically CRAWLING IN MY SKIN, THESE WOUNDS THEY WILLNOT HEAL
> Larsa: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NO
> Vaan: *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA*
> ...



That leaves us with Montblanc and Hurdy


Krory said:


> Personality-wise, ironically, Larsa was probably the manliest.  And the most intelligent and rational one.


FFXII-2 with grown-up Larsa please.

and Montblanc.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Larsa was the most intelligent and rational.

Manly? not really, at all, in any form shape or way.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

The only one with an ounce of bravery without stupidity.

Bravery without stupidity in men is manly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Gabranth was the best character in FFXII.

Associating him with Linkin Park is just so very wrong.



			
				Krory said:
			
		

> Personality-wise, ironically, Larsa was probably the manliest. And the most intelligent and rational one.



This is very true.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Eh, I give that to him as a stretch at most. The whole politcal whiles of FF12 just sort of deter it all. Since Larsa basically knew what was up and the only person he needed to truly fear was lolvayne


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Gabranth was the best character in FFXII.
> 
> Associating him with Linkin Park is just so very wrong.
> 
> ...



I would actually say it's bull's eye

Basch was more fun


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Gabranth is a decent character, that doesn't make the linkin park association not entirely apt and correct.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 30, 2011)

Perhaps but some of the best characters in fiction could be summed up with "these wounds they will not heal." 

Linkin Park was not the first band to write about angst.  There is after all nothing wrong with angst as long as it's well-done.

I feel it was with Gabranth.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Or I could pick the easiest band to link Angst with and be fucking done with it.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Basch should've kept his beard.

And the game should've kept Vossler, introducing broad swords much earlier


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

The game should've also not given Basch Tidus' pants.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Vossler like Basch and Penelo went down with the Leviathan as did Yatsumi Matsuno's involvement with FF12


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> The game should've also not given Basch Tidus' pants.


That is true. No FF should ever again, give any character a thing that Tidus had


zenieth said:


> Vossler like Basch and Penelo went down with the Leviathan as did Yatsumi Matsuno's involvement with FF12



I read he got ill, that right?


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

He got ill

and then he left

and they had and FF12 with a story that didn't extend past The Leviathan

So they wing'd it from there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

I think I'm going to play FFXII again.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I think I'm going to play FFXII again.



I'm still trying to complete it


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

FFXII, aside from FFT, is the only one I'd consider playing again.

The International Zodiac edition or whatever would be interesting.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> FFXII, aside from FFT, is the only one I'd consider playing again.
> 
> The International Zodiac edition or whatever would be interesting.



There's a patched english version

But you prolly know it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

I like 12, even if the side missions are absolutely mundane and the story feels halfassed for most of its run and the characters are even more cookie cutter, even by FF standards.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

It's funny because FFXII is the only one I feel like characters _aren't_ cookie cutter and the only story that doesn't make me want to bash my head into a wall repeatedly.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

I never finished XII, dunno why.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

It's fucking pretty, and keeps me busy, and there's big spaces, monsters and challenges like freaking 50 million HP

and it has Montblanc


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> I never finished XII, dunno why.



It's long as hell.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> It's long as hell.



i don't find that all that bad


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

The only characters who are actually characters for the whole run of FF12 are Ache, Balthier, Gabranth, Cid and Larsa.

Everyone pretty much either falls off or isn't around nearly enough for you to say they've got impact or real worth.

FF12's biggest draw to me is how much they actually put a lot and I mean a lot of work into world building.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

World building to me is the second most important thing next to character development.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

That's more characters that are "characters" than every other FF combined.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

That world is amazing

and I agree that should they have better character dev, the game would be hella better.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Tactics


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

Never played

Can't find the time

This spring break


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Ivalice games are best are world building, regardless of the other aspects they always seem to place a very heavy deal of time into lore.

If only they were better "games"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Vaan should of been more like Luke Skywalker since it was already aping so much from SW.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd rather see original Vaan

Who was named Aqua and was a white mage. Haven't had a guy version of those since Minwu.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Ivalice games are best are world building, regardless of the other aspects they always seem to place a very heavy deal of time into lore.
> 
> If only they were better "games"


Well, I hope there's more Ivalice to come


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Well rumors have that next SE MMO being either Ivalice based or DragonQuest

Though my money's on Dragon Quest.

Cause bitches love dragon quest.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

never played XII, I don't understand . though character that catches my eye would be Balthier hurrrrrrrrrrrr





should I get it? I saw a used copy at the store a few months ago, though i keep hearing shit like this about it, with the occasional "it's pretty good"


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I hope there's more Ivalice to come



Next Tactics game should be coming soon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> never played XII, I don't understand . though character that catches my eye would be Balthier hurrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's very slow and not too flashy.

The dialogue is political rather than character angst also, so just take that to heart. 

Judges are awesome.


----------



## Nois (Dec 30, 2011)

BrightlyGoob said:


> never played XII, I don't understand . though character that catches my eye would be Balthier hurrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If there's an mmo player in you, you'll love the shit out of it.

but otherwise it's awesome


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Next Tactics game will probably be as bad as the last two, though. Which is a shame.

And as I think of it, it's amazing that FFXII had the only female character that seemed like a character.  Succeeded in so many ways where the others failed horribly... and FFXIII learned nothing from it.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

FF12

pros:
- Story's pretty different from the usual FF fair
- The world is huge, in a non fakey world map way like the previous ones, though it's split into zones.
- The battle system is unique for a single player.
- If you like lore, this game will shove it down your throat.
-Breaks quite a number of FF conventions

Cons
- Feels too short and leaves too much unanswered (Yes it's long but when you finish you feel like that was only disc 2 of 4)
- Battle system is wonky, sometimes good sometimes bad, not a MMO hater treat
- you grind, a fucking lot
- Licenses for everything and anything and you really don't see the point, it's like a poor man's sphere grid
- Sidequests are mundane even if loretastic
- Vayne is a tool and doesn't deserve to be Final Villain
- Breaks quite a number of FF conventions
- Despite what Krory says there's a lot less character development in this compared to the other FFs


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Considering there's no such thing as a good FF convention, I fail to see that as a con as well.

And lulz, you had to grind in FFXII?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 30, 2011)

ugh lore. 






well i guess if it's still there, i might as well get it, $10 & all . 
& i have a gift card with $20 remaining so what else am i able to buy with that, games are like 1/3 of the price of its system.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Considering there's no such thing as a good FF convention, I fail to see that as a con as well.
> 
> And lulz, you had to grind in FFXII?



yeah it's kinda one of its biggest drawbacks. Unless you forgot all those "Kill so and such amount of monster X missions" to continue


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Whoever wrote the dialogue I would like on the next game, I approve of that more grounded take that you don't roll your eyes at when their trying to be serious like in XIII.

That or make it wacky and funny again like VI and VII, the Tales games do this well.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

pretty sure 7 is unintentional for a lot.

Considering how bad the translation for it is.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

My point was FFXII is the only FF besides Tactics I played more than once, and only had to grind once - and that was to take down a Hunt.

If you have to grind so much, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> pretty sure 7 is unintentional for a lot.
> 
> Considering how bad the translation for it is.



Barret pities the fool.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Barret, Cid and Aerith dialogue was on point.

edit: Oh you mean the nonhunt part of the game, don't really put much attention into that aspect.

edit: I got the you've played it more than once aspect part Krory, you're kind of repetitive with such points at times, like how Traviss doesn't lolsuck.

It's sort of similar in regard to esura and his defense of shit, like Neptunia. Not as bad though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm pretty sure Barret, Cid and Aerith dialogue was on point.



Which is what I mean, game was lighthearted overall rather than just having someone out of place like Vanille.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Vincent is still a thing that exists, even if he's (thankfully) optional


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Vincent is still a thing that exists, even if he's (thankfully) optional



Vincent came out of a coffin and turned into Frankenstein, he was pretty goofy.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> Next Tactics game will probably be as bad as the last two, though. Which is a shame.



Oh shaddup. I like the two Advance games. I prefer the first to the second, but they're still both very good games. Dozens of classes, hundreds of abilities... It's rare to get such customisation in an RPG, let alone an SRPG.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I'm pretty sure Barret, Cid and Aerith dialogue was on point.
> 
> edit: Oh you mean the nonhunt part of the game, don't really put much attention into that aspect.
> 
> ...



What's a Neptunia?

And I've said it twice. Technically, only once. The first time was that it was the only one I would _consider_ playing more than once. And I've never said Traviss doesn't lolsuck - I acknowledge that her Star Wars stuff is garbage, then again 99% of EU Star Wars is as well.

Now you're the one just trying to troll.  Poorly, at that.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

I wasn't talking about the the consider playing part 

And you kinda did, by just blaming her failure on SW EU. She's bad outside of it, man.

Neptunia's just a shitty game Esura likes, that he got because Skyrim lolsucks because of bugs, despite not having the game himself.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh shaddup. I like the two Advance games. I prefer the first to the second, but they're still both very good games. Dozens of classes, hundreds of abilities... It's rare to get such customisation in an RPG, let alone an SRPG.



Marche killed the first game.

If I wanted to play as a douchebag and an incognito antagonist to boot, I'd play something like... I don't know... God of War.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

Krory said:


> And I've never said Traviss doesn't lolsuck - I acknowledge that her Star Wars stuff is garbage, *then again 99% of EU Star Wars is as well*.



Wait, someone _agrees_ with me? 



Krory said:


> Marche killed the first game.
> 
> If I wanted to play as a douchebag and an incognito antagonist to boot, I'd play something like... I don't know... God of War.



Yeah, but I liked that about FFTA. You were totally the guy cruising around, wrecking crystals and destroying the dreams of dozens of people - many of which were family and best friends - all because you were a jerk that wanted to go home instead of play superbadass with magical powers of awesomeness.

Marche was a total dick and I loved that. It was nice to actually have a protagonist that wasn't harbouring some deep, dark secret. He just didn't like the way things were, so he pulled the plug on the fantasy regardless of the fact everyone - including himself - was _happier_ in Ivalice.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I wasn't talking about the the consider playing part
> 
> And you kinda did, by just blaming her failure on SW EU. She's bad outside of it, man.



Then you're wrong. 

And I didn't blame her failure on SW EU. They're two separate points. Which is why they are pointed out separately. She was a failure, and SW EU is as well.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Winny, it's not really a big surprise, a good deal of the EU is pretty poor.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Aji Tae said:


> Wait, someone _agrees_ with me?



With some of the shit that happens in Star Wars EU, it's the equivalent of reading Naruto pairing-fics.

I mean... _really_... you kill Chewbacca with a MOON? I mean, sure it's Chewbacca's one and only weakness... but who writes that kind of shit?

Oh right. R.A. Salvatore - another hack author.  Since he's the one who wrote the death.

Not to mention Boba Fett repeatedly returning to only damage his credibility and all kinds of ho-yay.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

Tactics Advance was such a disappointing game, let me down more than any other follow up FF game.

Hooray for War of the Lions.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

The advance games are worse story wise, but they're significantly better than tactics as Srpgs.


----------



## Velocity (Dec 30, 2011)

The funny thing about Tactics Advance is how popular it actually is. It's not quite as popular as Tactics, but it's still very popular and well-liked in its own right and a lot of people say it lives up to the legacy of Tactics.

It's only really its sequel that few seem to enjoy, which is understandable given how admittedly terrible it is in comparison. I mean, they messed up the Laws, they added an easy mode called Parivir and Luso is the most annoying twat on the face of the planet. If the gameplay wasn't still incredibly good, I never would've enjoyed it.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Personally, Luso was still more entertaining than Marche. At least the little douchebag could have _some_ enjoyment. Marche was too caught up trying to rain on everyone else's parade because he was too thick-headed to understand he was the only one that had something to go back to.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> The advance games are worse story wise, but they're significantly better than tactics as Srpgs.



I don't agree, the clans stuff, the judges, the classes all lacking the cool features. 

Most of the missions were badly designed, and the progression for enemy strength was badly handled.

It's just a game full of lame side quest.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

You mean besides their world?

Seriously the kids problems were petty shit. 

Other than doned's legs none of their problems couldn't be solved with a slap upside the head and tell them to stop bitching.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

Sephiroth said:


> I don't agree, the clans stuff, the judges, the classes all lacking the cool features.
> 
> Most of the missions were badly designed, and the progression for enemy strength was badly handled.
> 
> It's just a game full of lame side quest.



All those cool features did was break the game ten ways to sunday.

The only time the judge system fucked you up is if they had some stupid rule in place, like "No harming animals" in a battle against nothing but animals. But those were few and far between.

The missions were no different from tactics AKa kill everyone not you.

I never really noticed anything bad or good about either game's enemy progression. Well beisdes the random battles in tactics


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You mean besides their world?
> 
> Seriously the kids problems were petty shit.
> 
> Other than doned's legs none of their problems couldn't be solved with a slap upside the head and tell them to stop bitching.



You mean their world that... again... had nothing for them?  It wasn't hurting anything. Marche's problems with the "not real" world could've been solved the same way and let's face it... staying there would've been a lot more fucking entertaining than snow ball fights in elementary school (and it would've been easier on Marche because then he wouldn't have to hear all the bitching).

They also dumbed down the kids' problems in the American version as well, such as not really touching on the fact that Mewt's father was also a neglectful alcoholic now who drank himself into a stupor every day - never much caring what happened to Mewt.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

The world only didn't suck for them.

Both Ivalice and earth mind you.

Everybody else pretty much got the shit end of the stick.

Slap upside the head and bottle of jack daniels would have solved everything.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah, but a bottle of Jack Daniels can fix lots of problems, so...


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)

The world needs more jack daniels


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Or less. Then there wouldn't be problems.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

LESS Jack Daniels!? Krory


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

What can I say? I'm not much for Jack Daniels.


----------



## zenieth (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

A few bottles here and there would do wonders for FF characters though. Hell it might make FFXIII bearable, given you downed a few bottles yourself of course.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Downing a few bottles of Jack might put some hair on their girly men chests you mean?

And who be making fun of Star Wars EU?  

Clearly it's 98% of EU is garbage not 99%.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 30, 2011)

Star Wars...meh.


----------



## The World (Dec 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Star Wars...meh.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Dec 30, 2011)

zenieth said:


> You mean besides their world?
> 
> Seriously the kids problems were petty shit.
> 
> Other than doned's legs none of their problems couldn't be solved with a slap upside the head and tell them to stop bitching.



Instead of slapping them, you stab them with your sword and attack them with your goons.


----------



## Krory (Dec 30, 2011)

Gnome said:


> Star Wars...meh.



Agreed   .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

I just love how people bitch about Lucas and the Prequels. Like he wasn't a hack back in the OT too.

Only difference then was the pretty lights and a few competent actors made the thoroughly unoriginal story and characters seem interesting.

And while Star Wars is probably the best example of Sturgeon's Law, I think some of the EU is quite good. I like Knights of the Old Republic II at least.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Only difference then was the pretty lights and a few competent actors made the thoroughly unoriginal story and characters seem interesting.


Not sure if serious.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I just love how people bitch about Lucas and the Prequels. Like he wasn't a hack back in the OT too.
> 
> Only difference then was the pretty lights and a few competent actors made the thoroughly unoriginal story and characters seem interesting.
> 
> And while Star Wars is probably the best example of Sturgeon's Law, I think some of the EU is quite good. I like Knights of the Old Republic II at least.



Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Lucas didn't even direct all the movies and didn't have full control of the OT. His madness was contained unlike with the prequels.


Krory said:


> Agreed   .





We should probably just stop talking about Star Wars. It's clearly too amazing for the simpletons around here.

Even though ya know the creators of FF seem to like the series, with the Wedge cameo in a few games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Dec 31, 2011)

I like Star Wars just fine.

It's just that it was extremely simplistic in the films.

You got the good guys, ya got the bad guys, blah blah blah. 

The Force is a very fascinating concept and relegating it just "the good side" and "the bad side" ruins the potential. You got Kriea, you got the Ancient Sith you got Vergere....

That's why i like the interpretations offered in the Expanded Universe.  It's kinda like a religion with different people offering up their perspectives on it. 

In the films, the Sith are about as legitimate an interpretation as one of thsoe random wackadoo Christian cults.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

Yeah, that cult in the original trilogy composed of just Sidious and Vader.  

You know the guy who ran a Galactic Empire and had everyone in a Galactic Senate vote for him to run the whole government. Right culty, more like allusions to Hitler.


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like Star Wars just fine.
> 
> It's just that it was extremely simplistic in the films.
> 
> ...



Funny how Star Wars is actually filled with philosophical and literary important motiffs


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Funny how Star Wars is actually filled with philosophical and literary important motiffs



They are rather overused at this point....and have been for several thousand years


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They are rather overused at this point....and have been for several thousand years



Creativity is dead didn't you know? Everyone copies from something.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

omg I want one.


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

A real life phoenix down.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year everyone ~ . Here's to a new year that Square Enix will dedicate to a wasteful game & a longer delay of the forgotten Versus.


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Year guys and Brity


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy news years FF fans.


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

I would make a New Year's banner... but I'm lazy


----------



## The World (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy 2012 guys, oh wait the world is ending. 

Sephiroth casted Meteor.


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

The World said:


> Happy 2012 guys, oh wait the world is ending.
> 
> Sephiroth casted Meteor.



inb4 Omnislash...


to the face


----------



## Gnome (Dec 31, 2011)

Or the game freezes, oh yeah


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

Did you guys hear? FFXIII-3 coming in a year!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Did you guys hear? FFXIII-3 coming in a year!



IT WAS REAL!


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

Fellow FF fans. I'd like to wish you the best of shiz in this forthcoming year.

Good gameplay, great characters, deep plots and beautiful graphics/music. Less fights with fellow fans [unless they breed lols of epic proportions].

Let us all be bromigos fo life


----------



## Krory (Dec 31, 2011)

Nois said:


> Good gameplay, great characters, deep plots and beautiful graphics/music



So you mean you hope everyone plays Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Nois (Dec 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> So you mean you hope everyone plays Mass Effect 3.



I wish you guys whatever toy like

Also, if ME3 is an fpp then no. i hate fpps because they make me feel bad.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Did you guys hear? FFXIII-3 coming in a year!



wait what wtf what are you just trolling or?
.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Krory said:


> Did you guys hear? FFXIII-3 coming in a year!



I'm Captain Sephiroth, don't listen to Krory's lies!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Dec 31, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyy3XAhxPhE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

^ definitely the type of thing we need today to relive the good times .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New years FF Thread.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy New Years, Vasto :33.


----------



## Sephiroth (Dec 31, 2011)

Happy new years FF peeps.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Dec 31, 2011)

You too, Seph .





I wanna call you Stephanie for some reason.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Years to all the true FF fans out there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wyy3XAhxPhE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Definitely better than the 360/ps3 version


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Its finally New Year, as the west coast is all that matters.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Definitely better than the 360/ps3 version


I wouldn't say better.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Years, Esua .





btw, just out of curiosity, define "true FF fan".


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> btw, just out of curiosity, define "true FF fan".



Beaten at least 3 of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Beaten at least 3 of them.



Beaten over 10 of them 
[YOUTUBE]H8oqFc4h_-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 1, 2012)

A true Final Fantasy fan gets a sneer on their face when someone mentions they like Sephiroth.

They whine endlessly about how everything after VI just wasn't as good, even if they haven't played any of those games.

Basically anyone who calls themselves a "true fan" is just a jackass in general and should be ignored.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Beaten over 10 of them



Only one I haven't beaten is 3 and 5.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> A true Final Fantasy fan gets a sneer on their face when someone mentions they like Sephiroth.
> 
> They whine endlessly about how everything after VI just wasn't as good, even if they haven't played any of those games.
> 
> Basically anyone who calls themselves a "true fan" is just a jackass in general and should be ignored.



That's not a true fan, that's a hipster.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2012)

I need to play 5 and the never going to play 13 through 13-3 and I don't count the online games.
I've also played the branching tactic games and sequels.

I haven't played all of them, just most.
Esua telling me to play more rpgs when I've played more than I can count( over 100 easily) saddens me though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a badass pic of Chaos. Looks like Amano's work, guy never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Definition of Fan said:
			
		

> A person who has a strong interest in or admiration for a particular sport, art or entertainment form, or famous person.



therefore



			
				Definition of FF Fan said:
			
		

> A person who has a strong interest in or admiration for Final Fantasy.



the most general answer + it includes all of your answers, in a way.
& omg wat is this why am i answering my own question wat


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Happy New Years, Esua .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





BrightlyGoob said:


> therefore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, pretty much. I wasn't being a smartass with my comment. This is a FF thread, I would think most people in this thread would be true FF fans, sans a few trolls. 

So Happy New Years.

Also, stop calling me Esua. Shit stop being funny ages ago. If you have to give me a nickname, call me E-Baby. It was a nickname I had on another forum for some odd reason. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> A true Final Fantasy fan gets a sneer on their face when someone mentions they like Sephiroth.
> 
> They whine endlessly about how everything after VI just wasn't as good, even if they haven't played any of those games.
> 
> *Basically anyone who calls themselves a "true fan" is just a jackass in general and should be ignored.*




?

Generalization much? 

I like Sephiroth, and I actually like most FFs post FFVI over FF games pre FFVI. I actually feel like one of the few FF fans who aren't whining over newer FF games not being like the older ones these days.

I was calling all of the regulars in this thread true fans, like you.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Can we call you E-Baby (I won't)? And are you sure those people weren't making fun of you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

E-baby......

I won't go there.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Can we call you E-Baby (I won't)? And are you sure those people weren't making fun of you.





Mura said:


> E-baby......
> 
> I won't go there.



Yes you can. And no they weren't making fun of me....

E-Baby sounds awesome though. Like a G name. Like, "Yo, sup E-Baby, whats been crackin' son!?"


----------



## Velocity (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yes you can. And no they weren't making fun of me....
> 
> E-Baby sounds awesome though. Like a G name.



Oh, it certainly is a gay name.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh, it certainly is a gay name.



Feelings...hurt.


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> Oh, it certainly is a gay name.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

House is cool.

Hugh Laurie is cool.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

But the name E-baby never will be.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Definitely better than the 360/ps3 version


You know 

Snow looks kinda cool as a 2-d character....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 1, 2012)

They should make 2D FF for the PS3/360 from now on.


----------



## Nois (Jan 1, 2012)

Mura said:


> They should make 2D FF for the PS3/360 from now on.



Yesss

or a 2D/3D


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Text-based FTW.


----------



## The World (Jan 1, 2012)

E-baby...............Jesus Christ Esura.........come on.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, stop calling me Esua. Shit stop being funny ages ago. If you have to give me a nickname, call me E-Baby. It was a nickname I had on another forum for some odd reason.



it's not to be funny, it's an eternal reminder as to let you know that "Faust" is "Fraust". 

e-baby?
e-baby.
e-baby .


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

The World said:


> E-baby...............Jesus Christ Esura.........come on.


Don't hate, appreciate fool. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> it's not to be funny, it's an eternal reminder as to let you know that "Faust" is "Fraust".
> 
> e-baby?
> e-baby.
> e-baby .



E-Baby is an awesome name. 

You down with E-Baby? Yeah you know me! 

I might make it the official nickname for Esura Aira, a character I created years ago for my short stories and comic strips (its where my username comes from) whenever I plan on revisiting that character.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

E-baby >.>


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Please for the love of god, nobody call Esura E-baby, please.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome, don't be hating on my name dammit. 

I should use one of my namechanges and change it to E-Baby.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 1, 2012)

I would laugh but, esura you're a big enough joke as is.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Imma be different here, change your name to E-baby Esura


----------



## Nois (Jan 1, 2012)

wait, what did i just miss??


----------



## Gnome (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Gnome, don't be hating on my name dammit.
> 
> I should use one of my namechanges and change it to E-Baby.


E-baby


zenieth said:


> I would laugh but, esura you're a big enough joke as is.


Z-Baby


Butō Rengoob said:


> Imma be different here, change your name to E-baby Esura



B-Baby


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually feel dumber right now for having read Esua's posts.

You need an awesome nickname... like when people called me Korky. Or Kroky.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I would laugh but, esura you're a big enough joke as is.





Butō Rengoob said:


> Imma be different here, change your name to E-baby Esura


I'm thinking about it. 


Nois said:


> wait, what did i just miss??



They are making fun of a nickname I got from another forum, E-Baby.


----------



## Nois (Jan 1, 2012)

N-baby

Also, don't mind it Esura


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome, G-Baby


----------



## Krory (Jan 1, 2012)

Gnome's official nickname is "Brome."

Because he's a Bro.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Gerber Baby.

Esura do it, change your name to E-Baby.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Krory said:


> Gnome's official nickname is "Brome."
> 
> Because he's a Bro.


Bsura

Because I'm a Bro too. 

EDIT: Nah, E-Baby sounds better than Bsura.


Sephiroth said:


> Gerber Baby.
> 
> Esura do it, change your name to E-Baby.


I'm considering it.

You only get three name changes so I have to put some thought into it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Bsura = bullshitura. Don't do it, E-Baby .


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

I wont do it Lite Brite, I love E-Baby.

I must make an E-Baby set! To the Photoshop!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 1, 2012)

also don't change your name, I want to be one of the few calling you E-baby & if you change it, I'll call you Esura as your nickname.



wait if Buto is B-baby, what am I?
*edit:* nvm


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 1, 2012)

Ah bro names .

Brovahkiin, you will be my GT


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> also don't change your name, I want to be one of the few calling you E-baby & if you change it, I'll call you Esura as your nickname.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then I wont change it!

Its official, only Lite Brite can call me E-Baby.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> I wont do it Lite Brite, I love E-Baby.
> 
> I must make an E-Baby set! To the Photoshop!



Esura, you're the reason I come to this section.


----------



## Esura (Jan 1, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Esura, you're the reason I come to this section.



I feel honored. I replaced CMX as the go to guy of the thread.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 1, 2012)

So does anyone play Dissidia and have a ps3 around these parts?

Just curious.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

I use to own Dissidia.............till I took an arrow to the kne- actually someone stole my PSP with my copy still in it.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Also my reaction to everyone posting in the last 2 pages.
(Except for a few upstanding individuals, you know who you are.) 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygQvB6OjHOU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpalC7Hxtio[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

The World said:


> Also my reaction to everyone posting in the last 2 pages.
> (Except for a few upstanding individuals, you know who you are.)
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygQvB6OjHOU&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> ...


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Jaime Kennedy? You can do better that Krory. 

Where you even in the last 2 pages?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Scream 2 Jamie Kennedy, though.

He was the only good thing about that movie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Mura said:


> They should make 2D FF for the PS3/360 from now on.



They should I mean think of how large of a game they could make.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Bring in Vanillaware to do the sprites.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm done with my new set.

Yes, I know its a bit girly but whatever. I think I fucked up on the borders.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Who is that on Lightning? Cloud? Tidus?


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

An adult Hope. 

Giggity giggity. I'm a Hoperai fan despite hating Hope.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

It looks like a poorly-drawn Kisuke from Bleach.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> It looks like a poorly-drawn Kisuke from Bleach.



Those were my same thoughts


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh thank God, for a second I thought I was going crazy.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Urahara x Light

Not a bad couple I suppose.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, what do you think of the sig? Cool? Lame? What?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Should be lesbians.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

No, I'm talking about the actual composition of the sig.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't ask me.

As you can see, I suck as artistic composition.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> No, I'm talking about the actual composition of the sig.





Sephiroth said:


> Should be lesbians.


There's your answer.
It's too pink.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't ask me.
> 
> As you can see, I suck as artistic composition.


If you want, I can make you an X-23 set. I coincidentally have a bunch of X-23 renders for a rainy day. I am off tommorrow so I'd have the time.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> There's your answer.
> *It's too pink.*



I tried matching the colors of the background with the render so the render could just blend in easier.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I need to make my own.

Pride thing. And crediting someone takes up a very important line in my signature.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Don't ask me.
> 
> As you can see, I suck as artistic composition.



I like it just fine.
Different from what I usually see.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I like it just fine.
> Different from what I usually see.



Every set-maker and PhotoShop magician I know always say my sets suck.  But whatever. I make 'em to suit me. I need lots of images to keep my attention-span.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

I want a big avatar.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Then do something spectacular.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

You know what...I'm getting too much of a girly vibe from this sig.

Time to start from scratch. I think I'll do a set without Hope and just Lightning.

Krory, your set doesn't suck. Just keep practicing and shit.

I'm fucking jealous of your font though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I forget where I found it, but the font is called "Angelic War" I believe.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Then do something spectacular.



Do pimps just automatically get big ones?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

I keep thinking blue penis when I look at krory's set


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

though technically it should be blue vagina/


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Do pimps just automatically get big ones?



It's a monthly thing. Gotta do the upkeep every month. If you get the "prize" for the month, you get the special title (which you cannot change or you lose the prize) and the big avatar as well as the ability to change it at will. Though if you lose the prize, you lose both immediately.

If you do one of the other contests (I never tried them), you can get a big avatar and I think it stays as long as you don't change it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I keep thinking blue penis when I look at krory's set



Why am I not surprised that penis is the first thing that jumps to mind?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

The set is good, but that artist made X-23 look like a man.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

Who Xs the Xmen?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

XXX-men?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> The set is good, but that artist made X-23 look like a man.



Fuck Kimura, skankwhore.

And I assume you mean Phil Noto - I like his work, especially the way he draws Gambit in a more normal way. Sana Takeda is good if you like the anime style, though, though all of her men look alike.

They're much better than the previous artist of X-23's new series.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Sana Takeda's Jubilee. <3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's a monthly thing. Gotta do the upkeep every month. If you get the "prize" for the month, you get the special title (which you cannot change or you lose the prize) and the big avatar as well as the ability to change it at will. Though if you lose the prize, you lose both immediately.
> 
> If you do one of the other contests (I never tried them), you can get a big avatar and I think it stays as long as you don't change it.



Not that many people come by the pimp sections though :/


Krory said:


> I forget where I found it, but the font is called "Angelic War" I believe.




I really like how you connected your avatar and sig with the font like that.
Hmm do you make people sets sometimes Krory?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sana Takeda's Jubilee. <3



I like Sana Takeda's Jubilee because she's, for the most part, the only one that has drawn her decently recently. At least it looks like Jubilee and Takeda both will be a part of X-23's end before she's demoted to bit-role in Avengers Academy. 

But I really like Will Conrad and Steve Kurth's Jubilee currently in the X-Men series.






Unlosing Ranger said:


> Not that many people come by the pimp sections though :/



You do what you can. Fill in the gaps with Dumps and the TV-0 and hope to try to beat others to the Media Requests.




> I really like how you connected your avatar and sig with the font like that.
> Hmm do you make people sets sometimes Krory?



I don't think many of my sets came out like this. Only other "decent" set I've made was my NuDante DmC one:


*Spoiler*: __ 








And no, I've never done a set for someone outside of when friends who are no longer here asked me to do renders for them. I lack the sort of drive and motivation - this one took me like two weeks to do because I just stopped working on it for the entire day after a couple minutes and I did like eight renders that I ended up not needing.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

Is jubilee still a vampire?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Yeah. Hell, it's the only reason she's an active member anymore, since she had lost her powers oh-so-long-ago with so many others.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

I haven't read any new Marvel in quite some time.

Still trying to get through Chris Claremont's run of X-men, very well written for the old stuff.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

The good writing has gotten scarce lately.

Personally, I enjoy Marjorie Liu's run of X-23 (which will sadly end soon) and Rick Remender's writing of the Uncanny X-Force series - which is so good I just might check out the new Venom series, since he writes that as well.

Marjorie Liu also wrote X-23 for the brief Daken/X-23 crossover. Speaking of Daken, Daniel Way (who also does the current Deadpool serial - which is AWESOME) is very good, as is the current writer of Daken - Rob Williams.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't think many of my sets came out like this. Only other "decent" set I've made was my NuDante DmC one:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



While I hate nudante I like how you handled it.
A blurred white haired nudante being behind him is cool since it references old dante and the backgrounds are good with the colors meshing well.
Shame you don't do it more often wonder how you would handle other characters.

Oh and is it strange that your current sig reminds me of Korra from the last avatar(I know it's X-23)?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I also tried to do it as the "Devil Trigger" form appears in the game, with the very bright almost neon red coat. It's much less noticeable in the avatar, and the signature one looks a bit darker.

I find X-23 bares a resemblance to a lot of other characters, more due to the sheer simplicity of her. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

I actually prefered when they put Wolverine qualities in her design, they don't do that anymore.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory needs to hop on that UMvC3 and use X-23. She is awesome despite the lack of the DHC glitch.

I fucked my set up I was making so now I start from scratch again. Gonna go watch some hentai for a break.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

Whose the androg with the lesbo?


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

An older Hope.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm going to break down an analysis of your sig and rate it out of ten.



































Alldatpink/10.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Whose the androg with the lesbo?



Wait one of them isn't a woman?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

Can you guess who its a mystery!


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

< Can't even see Esura's sig.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

It's very pink. Makes me want some bubblegum.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Ok, maybe I went overkill on the pink.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

A pink challenger arrives.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

I think I'd probably like Hope. He's cute.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Hope's dad is pretty cool.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

I think he stopped whining around Chapter 10. That's the only good thing I have to say about him. 

I stopped playing XIII on chapter 11 so I don't what come's later, but I doubt he changes to a likeable character by then.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Alrighty, I went black. Can anyone read the font? 

I can't make a decent avatar worth a damn though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Much better set now, I can read it.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Lightning Esura has a better sound to it than E-baby


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Get rid of the "ESURA" and the sigs all fine and dandy


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 2, 2012)

your set-making skills are improving, E-baby .


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Starting tommorow, I'm making those Moogle Sibling sets


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 2, 2012)

Make us all one.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Imma think about that


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Nois said:


> Imma think about that



Moogle rangers.
I call juggler.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

The first batch is moogle siblings, next come the rangers then


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]H8oqFc4h_-Y[/YOUTUBE]
So addicting 
And such an easy way to sum up FFX 

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]e49yCjRzwuM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Easy way to sum up FFX:

Garbage.

And I still see residual pink in Esua's set from being blinded by the previous one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2012)

Tidus is an eldritch abomination.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Tidus is a bane on the face of vidyas everywhere.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 2, 2012)

Not much info but its something I guess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

> Final Fantasy X producer Yoshinori Kitase also told to the magazine he will be involved with this version to make sure the *quality is the same as the original*.



Well that sucks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

Just out of curiosity Krory, do you like any FFs aside from Tactics?


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm sure I did in a previous life.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Wait, do Tactics Ogre and Ogre Battle count as Final Fantasy titles?!


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

He has an aversion to FF like a black man has to a Klan member.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

The World said:


> He has an aversion to FF like a black man has to a Klan member.



I like how that analogy makes my aversion seem quite justified.


----------



## The World (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like how that analogy makes my aversion seem quite justified.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I have a massive mancrush on Timothy Olyphant.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

The actor who played Gabriel in  Live Free or Die Hard?

I think I've only sen him in that and Hitman. I preferred the former.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes, him.

He was also in the remake of The Crazies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

I finished The Hellbound Heart and read a few chapters of the manga Basara.


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello. Mind if I join the discussion?

Honestly, I get hyped up every time I see Caius and Lightning fight each other.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

You will love the opening of FFXIII-2 then, because that's pretty much the opening....well its the entire lengthy scene instead of just bits and pieces we've been fed from Square.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Get rid of the "ESURA" and the sigs all fine and dandy


Um...why?

I like putting my name on my sigs. 



BrightlyGoob said:


> your set-making skills are improving, E-baby .



I kno right? pek


----------



## Kitamura (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> You will love the opening of FFXIII-2 then, because that's pretty much the opening....well its the entire lengthy scene instead of just bits and pieces we've been fed from Square.



I saw. It's amazing even though it's in Japanese but shit, Japanese voice actors are always better. I'm kind of disappointed about the ending song though (eng ver.) I love Charice and all but it's just a little  I liked My Hands from Leona Lewis better.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> HSoD and Vampire Bund!?



Yup, all the episodes on Netflix.

HSoD has me laughing quite a bit. One scene where main dude and fat dude Kohta was inside of that apartment and they found a weapon stash and main dude was like, "Who do she think she is? Sarah-fucking-Palin!?"

Vampire Bund just have all dem loli shots though. Its awesome. Mina Tepes reminds me a lot of Rachel Alucard from Blazblue though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I deeply mind if you join the conversation.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yup, all the episodes on Netflix.
> 
> HSoD has me laughing quite a bit. One scene where main dude and fat dude Kohta was inside of that apartment and they found a weapon stash and main dude was like, "Who do she think she is? Sarah-fucking-Palin!?"
> 
> Vampire Bund just have all dem loli shots though. Its awesome. Mina Tepes reminds me a lot of Rachel Alucard from Blazblue though.


That's what i love about HSoD, no real story but it's hilarious and the fanservice is nice. And Kohta's such a boss, easily the coolest character of the bunch.

And Mina well.....


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Don't mind Krory. Only FF game he likes is FFXII and Tactics.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I like others.

Just not the 'OH MY GOD YES, TAKE ME SEPHIROTH, HARDER!' crowd.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> That's what i love about HSoD, no real story but it's hilarious and the fanservice is nice. And Kohta's such a boss, easily the coolest character of the bunch.
> 
> And Mina well.....



Mina is my new set inspiration! Fuck Lightning, its all bout them lolis this month. 

HSoD was just wicked! I love the pink haired foul mouth chick with the glasses though. I found Queen's Blade in the menu so I'm fucking stoke. I'm like a kid in a fucking candy store. What a nice way to kill some off days.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like others.
> 
> Just not the 'OH MY GOD YES, TAKE ME SEPHIROTH, HARDER!' crowd.



Replace Sephiroth with Tifa then you'd have a point....at least when applied to me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mina is my new set inspiration! Fuck Lightning, its all bout them lolis this month.
> 
> HSoD was just wicked! I love the pink haired foul mouth chick with the glasses though. I found Queen's Blade in the menu so I'm fucking stoke. I'm like a kid in a fucking candy store. What a nice way to kill some off days.


Lolis 

You mean Saya? I fucking love her. Saya X Kohta, totally ship them.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 2, 2012)

you pedophiles


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 2, 2012)

it's not a bad thing .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 2, 2012)

But those are bad series.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> it's not a bad thing .


Of course it isn't


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 2, 2012)

i don't watch series associated with loli



usually


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Lolis
> 
> You mean Saya? I fucking love her. Saya X Kohta, totally ship them.


Saya is so dtf Kohta though. 



zenieth said:


> But those are bad series.



Nah uh. Dance in the Vampire Bund is good stuff.

Its like now my second favorite vampire anime, with Blood + being #1 and Trinity Blood being third.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

>Blood+
>Trinity Blood

I'd be surprised if this wasn't the same person that liked Twilight.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Saya is so dtf Kohta though.


 
She just won't admit it


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i don't watch series associated with loli
> 
> 
> 
> usually



I can count on one hand the amount of animes I watched with a loli as main characters.

I found one part in Vampire Bund amusing though. Nanami, this high school chick gets turned into a vampire and started getting the hots for a kid she used to like  as a little bro (being a vampire increases your emotions or some shit) and starts going on and on about how she wants to ravage him and shit. Then the boy was down to fuck her too at the end and let her turn him into a vampire so they can be together. So an eternal straight shota relationship at that end of that episode.


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Blood+
> >Trinity Blood
> 
> I'd be surprised if this wasn't the same person that liked Twilight.



Blood + is awesome, I dare say better than Blood The Last Vampire. Trinity Blood is an odd duck though. It didn't end right for me but I still enjoyed it.

Looking at this Netflix guide makes me realize I missed out on a lot of older animes. Need to watch Clannad one of these days too.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Blood-C


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm Blood A+


----------



## Esura (Jan 2, 2012)

Blood-C looks....seriously meh. I'm seriously hesitant on watching it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

If you like mindless slaughter it's for you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

What if you like Twilight?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 2, 2012)

Then you lose.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> What if you like Twilight?



Then you're 13 and Anne Rice hates your gut


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

>Implying Anne Rice is much better

Anne Rice hates everyone ever since she started writing Jesus fanfiction.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Implying Anne Rice is much better
> 
> Anne Rice hates everyone ever since she started writing Jesus fanfiction.



I was only refering to this one comment she made on Twilight, which was roughly quoted: "PFFFFFFFFSHHHHH".


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

And I was just saying in general, Anne Rice's opinions of people doesn't concern me much considering how much of a pathetic hack she is, and her own treatment of her fanbase.

I'd be more worried about what, say, Stephen King says - which is a lot more interesting.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> And I was just saying in general, Anne Rice's opinions of people doesn't concern me much considering how much of a pathetic hack she is, and her own treatment of her fanbase.
> 
> I'd be more worried about what, say, Stephen King says - which is a lot more interesting.



That is true

I'd mention George Martin, but he told his fanbase to stfu and wait for the enxt book.

And he delivered


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

George will be dead before he ends his series


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

That is also true


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

He's going to pull a Robert Jordan.

And it will be GLORIOUS.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> He's going to pull a Robert Jordan.
> 
> And it will be GLORIOUS.



I hope he clones himself, so someone competent completes the series.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone competent didn't start the series, so I no reason for that to occur.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> Someone competent didn't start the series, so I no reason for that to occur.



Are you saying Martin is bad?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

I swear if he doesn't let someone finish that series when he kicks the bucket....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

I liked Anne Rice before she went crazy.

So basically Interview with the Vampire and that's it.

Nice movie too.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

That is, indeed, what I am saying.

98% of fantasy authors fall into the "I'm pretentious and better than you, so suck my dick and love my work." category.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory certainly does not lack hatred.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh well, they live a fantasy


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory - Eternal Hater


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Tolkien was not a douche, was he?


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't know much about Tolkein's life. But the man made an incredible world.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

He wrote some of the bits of his works in the trenches... during the war


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 2, 2012)

Making the best of a bad situation.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

I can't get into Tolkien's stuff, but still cannot deny that he did amazing work in the form of creation and one of few that deserves credit for such.

And as far as I know, no, he's not a douchebag like many of today's fantasy authors.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

Krory said:


> I can't get into Tolkien's stuff, but still cannot deny that he did amazing work in the form of creation and one of few that deserves credit for such.
> 
> And as far as I know, no, he's not a douchebag like many of today's fantasy authors.



I know he was pretty young during the work, so those bits he wrote were basically first drafts of his great universe.

He was a firm christian, though a fan of the celtic and scandinavian mythos.

You guys know who was a major douche? James Joyce.


> I've put in so many enigmas and puzzles that it will keep the professors busy for centuries arguing over what I meant, and that's the only way of insuring one's immortality.


His comment on Ulysses.

But then he went and wrote a book that is not only impossible to translate, but also unreadable, Finnegans Wake.


----------



## Krory (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds almost Dan Brown-level of douchebaggery.


----------



## Nois (Jan 2, 2012)

There's an online version of  Wake... filled with links and references that MIGHT help you understand a single passage


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2012)

I don't know much about Tolkien but it seems a lot of people really hate his kid. 
Christopher Tolkien is his son right?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 3, 2012)

replaying 012 after a long while. Forgot how awesome Kain was in this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Don't be jealous, guys, but I am replaying FFX now. 


This game is much more fun than I remember it being. The Sphere thing is kind of interesting and the Aeons, while pathetically weak at first, are pretty fun to use. 


I've noticed that the music is kind of lame though. They literally took music from older games and just redid them. Like, "no need to make new music, we'll just do a remix."

And I'm not talking about the traditional music either. I mean random themes from FFVII, VIII, IX.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 3, 2012)

The main theme, I like, though the rest of the OST is lame, yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Which one is the main theme?


I think after I beat FFX again I'll try FFX-2 for the third time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2012)

I think BG means this.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh, yeah, that's a good one.

I personally enjoy their hardcore deathmetal song.


----------



## The World (Jan 3, 2012)

My favorite track on FF10 OST. Proving once again the parents were better, even the themes were better.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGIswJBe9PU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Fuckin A, man. 

Almost want to rush through the game just to fight Jecht.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 3, 2012)

First time through the Jecht battle was fun for me just because of the song.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

I might have to play with him for a while just to listen to the song.


Not kill him in two hits.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2012)

I've never, EVER seen him use the Ultimate Jecht Shot in the game. I only heard about it in GameFAQs guides and saw it on YouTube. The guy was doing a No Sphere Grid run or something so he was weak as shit and that's the only reason it even happened.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Maybe I can coax it out of him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 3, 2012)

The coolest move name in FF history is The Sublimely Magnificent Jecht Shot Mark III.

I'm not sure which is the second coolest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 3, 2012)

Tentacle.


It's delightful and succinct. Perfect.


----------



## Nois (Jan 3, 2012)

That FF X-2 theme is one of the most bleak and characterless piece of music I've heard

And To Zanarkand and Jecht Battle are ace


----------



## BVB (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm gonna play the shit out of FFX HD 

how could you guys not mention this?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xlwSPMwAqbM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

300 page thread, of course its been mentioned.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Nois said:


> That FF X-2 theme is one of the most bleak and characterless piece of music I've heard
> 
> And To Zanarkand and Jecht Battle are ace



I'm very disappointed in you Nois. 

Since you can't stand awesome music, take this instead.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

LOL

It does sound like some late 70s/early 80s porno flick....don't ask me why I know that.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm very disappointed in you Nois.
> 
> Since you can't stand awesome music, take this instead.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

On the bright side, the last track in that video is awesome.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Did Rikku lose her gunt in FFX-2? It's been too long.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

What's a gunt?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Where your gut overlaps and merges into your cunt.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Uh.....I don't know. 

I thought she looked better in X though.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Uh.....I don't know.
> 
> I thought she looked better in X though.



Wasn't she 14 in X?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh wow I didn't know Rikku was that young. >.>


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

She was sixteen. That's the Age of Consent where I come from.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Oh wow I didn't know Rikku was that young. >.>



She's 16 in X-2 I think

< goes check

15-17 between X and X-2


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Have there even been any underage girls or lolis since Eiko?

I know there weren't any in X or XII and I don't think there were any in XIII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> She was sixteen. That's the Age of Consent where I come from.



Like you ever cared about age of consent.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

they tried to make Vanille as loli as they could, i'm sure with the "kids" & the "eeh! ooh!" though i don't recall any other than Eiko.

also:



somewhat annoying moogle voice. if they cancel out the girly background tone, it'd be more enjoyable for me T_____T.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

That moogle sounds like a castrated woman.


And that's hard to do.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That moogle sounds like a castrated woman.
> 
> 
> And that's hard to do.



Dem African tribes could argue, but I get the mental image you were aiming at


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

btw i thought that annoying Carey-styled song was just for the trailer [ one] but I finally got around to watch the ending the other day & the song is actually apart of the OST . 

the ending makes my pairingwhoreness fangasm tho 
serah noel such horrible characters but good pairing


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 4, 2012)

FFXIII Moogles look like a fat Chinese man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Nois said:


> Dem African tribes could argue, but I get the mental image you were aiming at


You still have to hold the little girls down while you mutilate them with a sharpened stone. 


Sephiroth said:


> FFXIII Moogles look like a fat Chinese man.


It's only 10% better than those shitty FFTA moogles.


----------



## letsplaybingo (Jan 4, 2012)

FFTA moogles weren't moogles, they were mutated bunnies.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

So, an improvement?


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Chocobos are so much cooler.

You take Chocobos to war with you. Fucking trusty steeds and shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

But Moogles deliver the mail.

That's much better.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But Moogles deliver the mail.
> 
> That's much better.



And they Save your games. And deliver YOU to your destination.

Also:




this gent solos the Void


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Moogles should be battle-hardened warriors.

Like they were in FFVI. Even Secret of Mana moogles are better than this shit.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

Nois said:


> this gent solos the Void



STILTZKINNN AHDIAOHSOAHDSAD






my disgust for bestiality is slowly weakening


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> STILTZKINNN AHDIAOHSOAHDSAD
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fukken Stiltzking

the shit he's seen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Moogles should be battle-hardened warriors.
> 
> Like they were in FFVI. Even Secret of Mana moogles are better than this shit.



Oh god it's so...so low quality.
Maybe I need my 3d goggles.











Ontopic 
FF-X2 Moogle costume looks like a sex slave.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

pek.

now we have moogles like the "fat chinese lady" 
but i still love moogles regardless
they're so qt

*edit:* lol X-2 moogle costume. looks like a pedo, actually


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Better get your damn 3D goggles, because that's retro HD right there.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2012)

Stiltzkins is the greatest undeterred adventurer in all of FF


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

Stiltzkin x FFIXMog 






omg OTP


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

:/ poor Stiltzkin


----------



## zenieth (Jan 4, 2012)

stiltskinz is not deterred by design or form.

The adventuring soul never dies.


----------



## Nois (Jan 4, 2012)

Stiltzking X Gurdy

The source of the viera?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

So I noticed that Lulu's entire dress is comprised of belts.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

Ewww, makes the character 10 times worse.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah, but you only really notice it the 3 seconds of the entire game you take your eyes off her tits.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Final Fantasy attire has always given me trouble when it comes to writing.

I mean, imagine this is before FFX came out. They are just writing down a proposal for Lulu's design. How could you even begin to describe it?

I also always had a huge problem with Kuja's outfit. I have no idea what the hell any of it is supposed to be so how doI describe it?
"He has a half-cape thing around his waist. Or maybe it's a skirt? I dunno."


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

That's why you don't write descriptions for them. Because they all suck.

And Lulu's belts are easily the most noticeable thing aside from looking emo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

I thought it was Goth.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

When you get older, you'll realize there is no difference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

She carries a moogle doll and has big tits. That's really all I've noticed other than her belts so far. 

I'll keep you updated.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 4, 2012)

Krory said:


> When you get older, you'll realize there is no difference.


She dosen't act emo.

So not a shit was given.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

It's supposed to be gothic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 4, 2012)

What are you guys talking about? I only see boobies.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

Goth chicks are the hottest.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Same thing.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 4, 2012)

Still waiting for the day Square Enix will make a realistic FF female character.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Goth chicks are the hottest.





Yes....yes....the truth....

Lulu, Paine, Re-L Mayer, hot ones indeed.


----------



## Krory (Jan 4, 2012)

Emo brats.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Got nothing to do with them being hot.

Speaking of some Goth girls, I've seen a few at work a few hours ago and...I would of fucked the shit out of them. Nice, big ass (suprising)...big titties and I think they were drunk...or high.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Goth chicks are the hottest.



Only in vidya game land in the realworld they are one of the fattest.


CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, but you only really notice it the *3 seconds* of the entire game you take your *eyes off her tits*.



Why would you do such a thing CMX


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Only in vidya game land in the realworld *they are one of the fattest*.
> 
> 
> Why would you do such a thing CMX



Thats unfortunate...you should of seen the ones I saw. Like bam, I was like damn I would wreck that. Some of the tightest clothes I've ever seen on some girls. 

I got cock blocked by a customer though...fucking bitch.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thats unfortunate...you should of seen the ones I saw. Like bam, I was like damn.
> 
> I got cock blocked by a customer though...fucking bitch.



Esua I always suspected you were on drugs 24/7.
It explains your altered  perception on things really happening.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Esua I always suspected you were on drugs 24/7.
> It explains your altered  perception on things really happening.



Hey, what can I say? Girls love convenient stores. I can't help it. 

So many cute women come into my store. It is what it is. So many lame ass customers too. Take the good with the bad. :/


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 4, 2012)

I've seen plenty of real porn with hot Got chicks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 4, 2012)

I can honestly say I haven't to that. I didn't even know there was Goth porn....wow I'm behind.

I've been watching too much schoolgirl/teacher themed JAV and H-anime to notice those as of late. I've been watching some vintage VHS flicks as well too for old time sake.


----------



## BVB (Jan 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> *I can honestly say I haven't to that. I didn't even know there was Goth porn....wow I'm behind.*
> 
> I've been watching too much schoolgirl/teacher themed JAV and H-anime to notice those as of late. I've been watching some vintage VHS flicks as well too for old time sake.



never heard of rule 34?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I've seen plenty of real porn with hot Got chicks.



They just dressing the part son.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 4, 2012)

Real goth chicks are fat or look like meth addicts.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They just dressing the part son.



Goth is the fashion as far as I'm concerned.

What, do you think I thought their poetry about the darkness in theiri soul was hot? I'm talking about the black lipstick, leather chokers, dyed hair and so-on.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Man the harpoons.

Kill it with fire.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Were any of those pics of women? if so they had some pretty manly facial features.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

I happen to remember the first time we ever talked Krory. I gues your views on electronic music haven't changed.

Though, having delved more into the genre, I totally disagree with your assertion that it's all the same.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

I don't remember ever talking about electronic music.

Or talking to you about music.

Must not have been that memorable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

Well I only went into The Blender a handful of times so it's easy for me to remember all that went on.

I'm pretty sure it was in the Mortal Kombat film thread. You were hatin' on it and I think one of your complaints was that the theme song was shitty techno.

This especially stands out to me since I can't remember ever seeing you outside The Blender until recently.


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

I definitely do not remember that at all...

Especially because the Mortal Kombat theme is boss.

I have no real problem with electronic music - I hate metal.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]egne2ZCMM_0[/YOUTUBE]

Catchy as hell, but not my thing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

You guys make me laugh.

Stay gold, people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Goth is the fashion as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> What, do you think I thought their poetry about the darkness in theiri soul was hot? I'm talking about the black lipstick, leather chokers, dyed hair and so-on.



Sir you aren't looking for a goth you are looking for a dominatrix.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Only in anime do hot goths exist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

There were a couple hot goths in my highschool. One of them was oriental.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> There were a couple hot goths in my highschool. *One of them was oriental.*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

I fapped a bunch of times thinking about her. pek


Anyway, I really hate the QTEs in FFX. It makes some of the overdrives completely worthless. And Blitzball has to be the absolute worst minigame in all of Final Fantasy history.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

It's even worse in X-2 I think.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Yes...Blitzball sucks....and it sucks in FFX-2 even more.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

What!?

I liked blitzball...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Liking Blitzball.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

I used to kinda like it.

I tried playing it on my last run through X and was like "what the hell was I thinking?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

I hated it the first time and I hate it the second.

Maybe it's just the tournament thing that put in a sour mood. I mean, I tried to get into it. I tried to even learn all the shit there is to learn about it (which there was too damn much of).

I might try it out to get Wakka's extra Overdrive stuff, but, honestly... I'd just as soon not use that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), yah?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Wakka has the most powerful overdrive, but yeah, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that knocked up that nice piece of tail, Lulu.

Must of done something right. 

I liked Wakka as a character. Didn't like using him gameplay wise though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

You just don't like him because you're one of them dirty Jewbhed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wakka has the most powerful overdrive, but yeah, he's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


It doesn't seem all that powerful to me. Then again I don't have any extra reels unlocked yet. 


Esura said:


> A ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that knocked up that nice piece of tail, Lulu.
> 
> Must of done something right.
> 
> I liked Wakka as a character. Didn't like using him gameplay wise though.



I like using him for the flying shit and his special moves. But once I teach other people his special moves it's like he's a pile of shit. The only overdrive worse than the slots is probably Tidus's gay-ass button press thing. Fucking bullshit.


Actually, I take that back. Lulu.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

If Wakka was a real bro he'd get Rikku pregnant.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Brother is already tapping Rikku. Prolly knock her up post FFX-2 too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you see the same flash game I did?


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Nope...but I've read some doujins.

I'm curious about that flash game now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm curious if we take the term "flash game" literally and it's just a bunch of FF girls flashing people.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

If you had to pick two FF girls to bang (if they were real) for a night, who would you choose?

I'd choose Yuna and Lightning asap.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Blitzball is the worst FF minigame.


----------



## Esura (Jan 5, 2012)

Not as bad as Triple Triad though.

Now that shit was horrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Blitzball is the worst FF minigame.



Takes to long to be a mini game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not as bad as Triple Triad though.
> 
> Now that shit was horrible.



No you             .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

Esura said:


> If you had to pick two FF girls to bang (if they were real) for a night, who would you choose?
> 
> I'd choose Yuna and Lightning asap.




My manly sensibilities say this:

1) Rydia (older)
2) Dagger

My pedo sensibilities say this:

1) Rydia (younger)
2) Eiko


Hard decision. I'll have to go with Ultros solo.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takes to long to be a mini game.


For real. I was throwing shit at my television the entire time I was playing that tournament game. Shit took like 15 fucking minutes.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2012)

huh? I got myself standalone app of the card games

Triple Triad was quite the fun


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm not good with official names, whats Triple Triad?


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2012)

That card thingy in that FF


----------



## Krory (Jan 5, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'm not good with official names, whats Triple Triad?



I think it's that awful card game from FFVIII...

I don't know, all the bullshit just blends together in the end.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm always confusing Triple Triad with tetra Master.

I think Tetra master was better though.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh, my brother liked that shit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 5, 2012)

Tetra Master was broken. Not like, easy-to-beat broken either. it just didn't work as far as i could see. It didn't follow its own supposed rules.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 5, 2012)

I didn't like any of the card games either. 


But at least they were more palatable than Blitzball.


----------



## Nois (Jan 5, 2012)

I liked Blitzball for a while, but then after an hour of that fucking jingle, even my mum went apeshit


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> I liked Blitzball for a while, but then after an hour of that fucking jingle, even my mum went apeshit


----------



## Nois (Jan 6, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>



This is going to breed psychopaths, I tells ya


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya know, while Tidus sucked, more FF heroes should be celebrities. I liked that Tidus was a famous athlete and not just some random knight/adventurer/orphan/soldier,whatever.

In fact, Yuna was famous too.

They were like the Spira Power Couple.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

What you talking about Zael?

At least Half of the FF games people were fucking famous as fuck

Being royalty helps a damn lot in that regard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

FFVI had a king and a king's brother, for instance.

But I also liked the idea of having a celebrity as a main character. It isn't the same as royalty.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 6, 2012)

I actually really enjoyed Blitz ball, it gave me something to do during the more boring parts of the game  and I had fun with it as well, sometimes just playing it for a couple of hours then getting back to the story.


----------



## Krory (Jan 6, 2012)

>Boring parts of the game

You mean the entire game?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

I preferred Tidus' original design of Undead Yakuza punk.

I mean there's so much potential in those three words strung together


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Tidus has the most ridiculous wardrobe for a male that I can think of pre-FFXII. 

I mean, he has netting on his sleeves and shorts for no fucking reason.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

I rather not remember the wardrobe of FF10.

Makes me want to punch Nomura, exceptionally hard.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

I mean look at Lulu

it's like Nomura was like

This is a perfectly hot as fuck goth chick

with nothing wrong

Insert belts fucking everywhere from the waist down

because fuck aethetics, BELTS


----------



## Nightfall (Jan 6, 2012)

I think Seymour or Wakka takes the award for worst design there imo.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't get me started on those two.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 6, 2012)

Krory said:


> >Boring parts of the game
> 
> You mean the entire game?



No I meant the sections of the game where very little is going on (story wise) such as The Thunder Plains, Macalania woods and Mt Gagazet. Other than that I did take other opportunities to play to get Wakka's overdrives and second item for his ultimate weapon.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

I never actually noticed Lulu's bottom half.

Holy fuck.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

There's nothing worth seeing down there

well not compared to the top


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Nightfall said:


> I think Seymour or Wakka takes the award for worst design there imo.



Well, the male villains have always had strange costumes.

Kuja
Kefka
Gilgamesh
Gogo


It's the main characters I'm talking about. Though Wakka is pretty whack as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2012)

Nomura has some really nice designs to his name.

For FFX, we have Auron.

And I always liked Seifer's look in FFVIII.

I think he does his best work when he's trying to design something that suits thei personality, as opposed to his fetishes.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

Nomura's characters aren't bad when he does something reasonably normal, they're not outstanding but not bad.

FF10 and Kh are his most "I want to punch you in the cunt" art


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

I never hated Wakka's design except for that cum-stained hairdoo, reminded me of There's Something about Mary. 

I think it fit the beach-esque design, at least it didn't have a shitload of belts everywhere.

Same with Tidus design, I think it fit that ocean/beach-theme except for that one missing pant leg and arm gauntlet, I mean what the fuck? Did he get mugged and the shit kicked out of him before he entered the game?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Wakka is the lamest "bro" character I've seen in an rpg.



Rei is the best.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't understand Wakka's pants, or his left sleeve. It's mad gay.

Otherwise, he's a bit better than Tidus.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Nah, Cid(FF7) Sabin(FF6) Edge(FF4) Steiner(FF9) Balthier(FF12) are the best. 

I never even seen Rei before, what FF is he from?

Oh you said RPG.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 6, 2012)

The World

None of the characters you listed actually fit the "bro" archtype except Sabin, kinda


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Nah, Cid(FF7) Sabin(FF6) Edge(FF4) Steiner(FF9) Balthier(FF12) are the best.
> 
> I never even seen Rei before, what FF is he from?
> 
> Oh you said RPG.



Breath of Fire 3.

As zen said though, none of those are bro kind of characters.

Persona 3 Junpei is the best example of the archetype.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The World
> 
> None of the characters you listed actually fit the "bro" archtype except Sabin, kinda



In my mind they do, except Cid, but that's cause I didn't wanna use Barrett.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2012)

Wakka lookalike in XIII is actually worst design ever.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Everything in 13 is the worst ever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Sabin > Rei.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sabin > Rei.



          .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

Good gif there and it's true


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, Sabin > SSJ Goku.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 6, 2012)

Vegeta's better anyway.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Sabin is still more better than Vegeta.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sabin is still more better than Vegeta.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT9ue7-yG1k[/YOUTUBE]

Vegeta beat Supaaaman. 

Sabin was clearly based off of a SUPA SAYIN'


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Clearly  was based on Sabin's penis.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2012)

I should play FFVI one of these days.


----------



## Esura (Jan 6, 2012)

I was getting ready to correct you Zael but you deleted your post.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I just had it backwards is all. 

Gimme a break, I'm tired.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I should play FFVI one of these days.





You should be playing it right now.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

This guy will play Kefka in the live movie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

That'd be cool, but he's pretty old these days.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

FF6 would be a nice live action movie, not alot of characterization in it, so they could easily translate it and be a bit liberal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't see FFVI making a good movie.

I  just thinking about the final battle with Kefka.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see FFVI making a good movie.
> 
> I  just thinking about the final battle with Kefka.



I imagine it would be Esper Tina vs God Kefka, could be cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't see FFVI making a good movie.
> 
> I  just thinking about the final battle with Kefka.



Does it end in one blow?

Ultros>kefka


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm just imagining a terrible Dragonball Evolution battle sequence.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 6, 2012)

Never seen DBE.


----------



## The World (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't ever see it. It will make you sterile and blind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, you should stay as far away from that movie as possible.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

Dragon Ball in general is a horse ridden to death... and then some more


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

Much like...a certain...square franchise...

maybe?


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

You might be... right... Gnome...


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

I might...be...wrong...Nois...


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh life


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Nope he's right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2012)

Ya know, I never knew what made the Bizarro Sephiroth fight so weird. I just remember that one playthrough it was just a normal boss fight with my party vs. him and then the other, it made me fight him with all of my characters or something.

Apparently, it's judged by how well you beat Jenova SYNTHESIS.

That's pretty awesome. 

Other FFs should scale up theri final bosses.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

Sephiroth is probably the best FF boss.

Kuja should've been better, but they brought in that other thing.

Jecht could have been almost as good, but they brought in that other thing.

lol XIII.

EDIT: before people yell VI, I never beat it. I know how people love Kefka.


----------



## Krory (Jan 7, 2012)

Bwuahahaha, Sephiroth...


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Sephiroth is probably the best FF boss.
> 
> Kuja should've been better, but they brought in that other thing.
> 
> ...



Kefkaaaaaaaa


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

I didn't really have trouble with any FF final boss.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I didn't really have trouble with any FF final boss.



I didn't really have any problem with any FF >.>

I'm very tolerant.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2012)

Zeromus had the bet final boss music and the first part of the fight was pretty cool. (ya know, the part with all your friends and stuff joining you in spirit)

If he had more variety and didn't just spam Big Bang, it be a much better battle.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

OZMA >.>

That's like the only thing I had issues with >.>


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

Ozma is the only thing that's remotely difficult


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Ozma is the only thing that's remotely difficult



I think my only issue was exactly that. He was moderately hardish, so comparing that to the rest of the game was a freaking dissonance


----------



## Fraust (Jan 7, 2012)

FFs are always easy. I miss being young and having trouble with games. Now it's a shock if I have to try twice on any fight. Only a new system, like XIII, can make me fail if I'm not used to it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Sephiroth is probably the best FF boss.
> 
> Kuja should've been better, but they brought in that other thing.
> 
> ...



Cefka sent a chill down my spine once you reach his final form, it's an epic boss.

The thing I find odd is none of it matches his character really though.

Still Dancing Mad is my favorite final boss theme.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> FFs are always easy. I miss being young and having trouble with games. Now it's a shock if I have to try twice on any fight. Only a new system, like XIII, can make me fail if I'm not used to it.



The truth is, game devs assume people are retarded and lack the mental capacity to perform actions like breathing.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 7, 2012)

That's how Skyward Sword treats you, one of my biggest issues with the game.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FpigqfcvlM[/YOUTUBE]

This guy preaches the truth about games these days.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 7, 2012)

Egoraptor needs to make more videos, I love his stuff.


----------



## Nois (Jan 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Egoraptor needs to make more videos, I love his stuff.



Then there's two of us. I kinda feel the way he speaks of, how in the past games used to respect you as a gamer, now they just feed you with flashes and sounds.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 7, 2012)

There is a distinct lack of Jenova hentai.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 7, 2012)

too easy

Just too easy.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There is a distinct lack of Jenova hentai.



Not sure if disgusted or intrigued


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

jenova hentai 






.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There is a distinct lack of Jenova hentai.



No, God no. That is not what I need.


----------



## Esura (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There is a distinct lack of Jenova hentai.



Ok...that's a territory even a hentai master such as my self will avoid.

Just...just no. The thought of Jenova hentai puts bad images in my head...images I _don't_ want in my head.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ok...that's a territory even a hentai master such as my self will avoid.
> 
> Just...just no. The thought of Jenova hentai puts bad images in my head...images I _don't_ want in my head.



Give me some good rydia shit and I'm good to go. Jenova is just a bad joke.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Zael, check your CP


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Please tell me you don't have Jenova hentai, please.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Please tell me you don't have Jenova hentai, please.



Do you want some?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm intrigued by what you got nois.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Not much really. But hey, he wanted some


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> Do you want some?



No no, I'm quite alright. 

Please don't in fact.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

this is not bad in fact


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh cool it's seph- nope chuck testa.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Lol, I googled "Jenova Hentai" and found that pic, too.

The rest of the pics were stupid. Waste of 2 minutes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lol, I googled "Jenova Hentai" and found that pic, too.
> 
> The rest of the pics were stupid. Waste of 2 minutes.



I'm surprised you would take the time to look.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

I was gonna post a censored one in response to the post asking for Rydia or whatever... then I got bored looking.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

you guys are boys i am not surprised .


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

PArt of my statement there is an actual admiration of the art

I had some training and that pic is drawn a-ok


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

^ yah huh & bewbs






am i right?


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ yah huh & bewbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, the boobs are kinda perfectish


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

is that a bad thing or a good thing? .


----------



## Gnome (Jan 8, 2012)

>Boobs
>Bad?



< Confused.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> is that a bad thing or a good thing? .


Both probably


Gnome said:


> >Boobs
> >Bad?
> 
> 
> ...



Oh this can be true... I had the bad luck of seeing a proof


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Artists can usually draw/make perfectly shaped breasts 95-100% of the time.

Women don't come even close to that in real life.

But I'm also picky when it comes to boobs visually. They'll always feel good if they're real, but I have more than one sense and I take them into account.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Artists can usually draw/make perfectly shaped breasts 95-100% of the time.
> 
> Women don't come even close to that in real life.
> 
> But I'm also picky when it comes to boobs visually. They'll always feel good if they're real, but I have more than one sense and I take them into account.



I've met one of those perfect women once... God bless she was of the shy sort too. Not the loud, whiny bitch


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah I've seen a few girls with different perfect features. I like art of women because you can find ones that have all ideally perfect features at once.

Those are the rarest of women. And then with a chill personality to match, maybe 1 in every billion.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

> am a girl
> is also confused


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yeah I've seen a few girls with different perfect features. I like art of women because you can find ones that have all ideally perfect features at once.
> 
> Those are the rarest of women. And then with a chill personality to match, maybe 1 in every billion.



Thaaat's right


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

my logic: males = perverts


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> > am a girl
> > is also confused



You don't have bewbs. 

It's alright.  *pats head slowly*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

^ you little betch you .


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

*pats head in anime-style big brother to little sister way*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

@Nois I already have that pic on my computer. Still great through. 

@The World Your sig makes my brain hurt if I look at it too long.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> *pats head in anime-style big brother to little sister way*




i don't feel safe .


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Men = perverts because when we don't think of real women we think of other forms of women, even if it's not in sexual ways?

girls aren't as smart as they claim.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm sure your boobs are lovely, BG.

Not that I would comment on them since I don't really knwo you and thus it's thoroughly impolite to talk about such matters.

But then again i just did comment on them....

What I'm trying to say is that, I'm a man/pervert but I'm ashamed of it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

That smiley does not convey the correct emotion whatsoever.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That smiley does not convey the correct emotion whatsoever.



I think it conveys the exact opposite emotion.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

listen here faust, i'm not a girl i'm asian therefore i'm super smart & right . 


d'oh zael . i like men who are ashamed than those who aren't



& stop talking about my boobs i remember the last time you guys had a convo about this pfft pfft .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

what's the emoticon called /toolazy


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> listen here faust, i'm not a girl i'm asian therefore i'm super smart & right .
> 
> 
> d'oh zael . i like men who are ashamed than those who aren't
> ...



Well that was CMX more than anyone in the thread.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

where's cmx been lately .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 8, 2012)

I've seen him in the general RPG thread. It seems he only posts on weekdays.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Another person calling me Faust. :/


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

^ that was deliberate, actually .


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

You sneaky goob, you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

well c'mon, who doesn't love to mimic e-baby .


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Ok boogers, I mean goobers.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ you little betch you .



you have lil bewbies?

that's very hawt


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm actually a fan of smaller breasted chicks.

Though I don't shy away from big ones either.


----------



## Nois (Jan 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm actually a fan of smaller breasted chicks.
> 
> Though I don't shy away from big ones either.



You're a bro:ho


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Ok boogers, I mean goobers.



boogers, that's a new one



boogers



 .





Nois said:


> you have lil bewbies?
> 
> that's very hawt



e-baby's the only one that knows my bra size pfft .


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 8, 2012)

< Saw a post about small boobs.

This thread is now relevant to my interests


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> e-baby's the only one that knows my bra size pfft .



32B.

I'm just that good if I'm right.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm an ass man myself.

Boobs are a secondary concern.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

I don't see how that's true Zael

as I'm pretty sure lil boys are quite lacking in junk in the trunk.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> 32B.
> 
> I'm just that good if I'm right.



wrong .


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

guessing you're a C cup.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Normally C's aren't considered small. They're like neutral to good size.

34B. Final offer. If you're an A, well...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

^ still wrong.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

52 QUADRUPLE F

I just made that up, can you tell?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

There is nothing wrong with small boobs. A girl I've known since 6th grade is small-chested and yet she's perfectly beautiful.

I'd ask her out if I wasn't afaid of ruining our friendship.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

okay can we stop talking about my boobs .


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Girls I date/mess with are on one side of the spectrum or the other. Either small Bs or Ds+.

Legs are #1. Skin #2. Then I guess I can throw it up between ass, chest, and stomach depending on if any of them are exceptional.

Some girls look gross with a huge chest, some girls don't look right with a small one. That's why women are so interesting.




BrightlyGoob said:


> okay can we stop talking about my boobs .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

Well then, let's talk about other boobs.

Favorite rack in FF history?
Tifa is off-limits.

And for you BG, who's the hottest guy?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

The favorite part of a lady for me is her eyes.

Got some soul piercing eyes and you'll steal my attention quicker than most others.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

There's a certain quality about Edea/Ultimecia/Lulu I like that I can't put into words.

Probably the MILF factor


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well then, let's talk about other boobs.
> 
> Favorite rack in FF history?
> Tifa is off-limits.
> ...


Garnet has the nicest chest IMO, most natural looking.




His name starts with P. & ends in -rompto.
  .
Have to give credits to Gippal though too, but that's probably because he looks identical to my ex.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Stella's dress does no wonders for her chest. 
I kind of hate Stella .


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

Edea always struck me as a Parasite Eve & MJ combo.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

She basically was.

Her parade FMV was thriller and she was possessed.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> There's a certain quality about Edea/Ultimecia/Lulu I like that I can't put into words.
> 
> Probably the MILF factor



Ultemecia and Lulu? No thanks

Edea? Fuck yes MILF please.





BrightlyGoob said:


> Stella's dress does no wonders for her chest.
> I kind of hate Stella



How dare you! 

Ok she got some big ass goofy ears but she's still hawt. 

For a CGI cartoon character that is. 




Look at that goofy face!


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Also fuck you The World

Ultimecia's voice and giggle are god tier.

And lulu got dat chest.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Lulu, always.



I do also like Dagger's, though.

I really want to play X now. Wish the HD remake would come out for 360.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Garnet's tits are nice.

But her Ass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> her tits


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also fuck you The World
> 
> Ultimecia's voice and giggle are god tier.
> 
> And lulu got dat chest.



Voice? I have never played her in Dissidia so I wouldn't know.

She still looks like a fucking clown. Kefka would destroy that ass.

Lulu probably weighs like 300 pounds that's why she wears all that shit.

Edea got dat ass and dem tittays.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

idk son. This pic shows it almost vertical.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

you can't see any of those 3's ass, so I don't know why you're mentioning her

All I need to do is refer to the Screencap up above to show you you're fucking out your mind

And Edea and Ultimecia both basically have the same bust.

edit: fraust, it's not the size of the ass that counts, it's the "ooh soft"/shape that counts


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

And I know from experience that although some small asses still feel nice, vertical asses with no crease don't feel like anything.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust, you don't have a PS3 the hell? You call yourself an FF fan? 

Garnet has no ass because she's a deformed character.

If she were real I'm sure DAT ASS would be popping out.

Oh shit looking at my sig with 2 posts makes me feel like I'm on acid.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Sold it after ... some game. I played XIII on it (and then again on 360). Am gonna buy it again if Versus or KH stay exclusive, but don't need one now.

No FF has been exclusive on it, how am I not a fan?  I was a Sony fanboy until I bought the PS3 and it ruined online play. Now I want achievements and the ability to be in party chat while I grind boring shit. It makes grinding SOOOO much more manageable.

And since I've already played X twice, KH 3 times (assuming they do make the collection), and will play Versus over a million times I'd like to be able to party chat and get achievements.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> And I know from experience that although some small asses still feel nice, vertical asses with no crease don't feel like anything.





NOPE.avi


----------



## Fraust (Jan 8, 2012)

Can't see the crease in that pic, but I know that's what you were going for.


----------



## The World (Jan 8, 2012)

She looks like a 12 year old girl in that pic. Disgusting.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 8, 2012)

now that I think about it, she resembles Ellone.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 8, 2012)

The World said:


> How dare you!
> 
> Ok she got some big ass goofy ears but she's still hawt.
> 
> ...



I don't really know what it is about her, especially since we haven't seen much of her character yet. I think it's the whole "delicately beautiful & wistful, but intense & solemn" thing about her that irks me. Ergghhhh, give me legitimate reasons as to why I should like her. I really hate hating characters .

Also she is pretty, but again, the thing I just mentioned is reflected in her facial expressions & features as well, which makes it hard to appreciate her prettiness peacefully for me. & that last image - I thought we'd see the last of the fugging annoying modern day clothes with Serah, & then I remembered Stella's design & was like "fuuuuuq."

& WTF YOU INSULTING PROMPTO? .
I'll admit that screenshot is not the most flattering of his hot face, but pfft everything else about him is orgasmically appealing. 
& FANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT NINE AS WELL <3333


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 8, 2012)

All credit goes to this guy on Spoony's forums.

Here it is, straight in forward view


3/4ths view



Side view


Bending


Highlighting the curve


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 9, 2012)

Highlighting the curve of flatness .


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

All I saw was a flat pixelated ass. :shrug


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

You should see the sticker lips.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't really care for any of the pics. I just admire the dedication.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

What the fuck.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> What the fuck.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

This thread is in that sad place again.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> All credit goes to this guy on Spoony's forums.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yep...Lightning's flat ass...sigh. Almost got Paine beat on flatassery.

She is still cool though. pek


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 9, 2012)

Flat has always been the worst description, should be tight.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Tight and flat are different, flat means its bony.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Flat has always been the worst description, should be tight.



When you think about it...there aren't many FF characters endowed with a big booty sadly, and Garnet's booty doesn't count as big to me.

EDIT: In that case Gnome, I think we probably use the term "flat" wrong then. Even the ass I call flat looks like it got some meat on it, its just not protruding like a good big booty should.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

You can have a big and tight ass. Flat is definitely something different. There are flat tight asses and flat... mushy/floppy asses. Those are the worst.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

Flat floppy asses, ewww.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Fraust said:


> You can have a big and tight ass. Flat is definitely something different. There are flat tight asses and *flat... **mushy/floppy asses*. Those are the worst.



The fuck is this? Eww that sounds gross.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

Nasty ass is nasty.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

*throws up*

I'm out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

So I quit playing FFX. 

I got to the point where the minigames were too much. It all started with Blitzball and culminated into ruin with that chocobo racing thing to get Tidus's ultimate weapon.



I don't even want *think *about lightning dodging.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

You don't have to do the minigames. I stopped doing the lighting dodges after getting shocked from 35 dodges and fuck that Chocobo racing.

FFX truly has some of the worse minigames in the series.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 9, 2012)

You guys just suck.

Did the chocobo racing on two different accounts and will probably do it again for the HD remake. Suck it.

Fuck the lightning dodges, though. Unless it's on 360. Then it's inevitable.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

The chocobo race is really easy, you have to suck pretty bad to not be able to do that. Lightning dodge is lame but doable.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

No, its not fucking easy. Its a fucking patience killer. I'm always off by 1 or 2 fucking seconds. Doesn't help that the chocobo moves like a fucking drunk pregnant bitch on skates.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Is it sad that the person that liked the game the least sucked the least in it apparently?

You guys fail. lrn2play


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> You don't have to do the minigames. I stopped doing the lighting dodges after getting shocked from 35 dodges and fuck that Chocobo racing.
> 
> FFX truly has some of the worse minigames in the series.


You got that right.

Add to that the overdrives having the worst QTEs ever (any at all). Though I got used to those, they aren't too bad I guess, just annoying as fuck sometimes (really only Wakka, Tidus, and Lulu--and Lulu is useless).


Fraust said:


> You guys just suck.
> 
> Did the chocobo racing on two different accounts and will probably do it again for the HD remake. Suck it.
> 
> Fuck the lightning dodges, though. Unless it's on 360. Then it's inevitable.


Good for you.



Esura said:


> No, its not fucking easy. Its a fucking patience killer. I'm always off by 1 or 2 fucking seconds. Doesn't help that the chocobo moves like a fucking drunk pregnant bitch on skates.


Exactly.

It'd be one thing if you could control the damn thing. Dodge a bird? Dodge my dick, asshole.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

FFX easily had the worst sidequests and minigames of any of the games


----------



## BVB (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFX easily had the worst sidequests and minigames of any of the games



except for the thunder-minigame I totally loved the minigames and sidequests in FFX.

that's why I'm also so pumped up for the HD remake.. I hope they tweak some things, too.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm not pumped. 

They won't fix anything. If anything they'll make it worse. This is SquareEnix, not the 90s Squaresoft when good games were made.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

Well we have very different opinions in that regard....

And as bad as lightning dodging was, I was at least sane enough to never bother with it. A much younger me though was too much of a fanboy to deny doing every quest possible in FFVII.

Including Chocobo Breeding...

I hate the Chocobo Sage more than Kefka, Zemus, The Emperor or anyone else in the whole series. He's far more evil.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

People had trouble with FF10 minigames?

you sad motherfuckers


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> People had trouble with FF10 minigames?
> 
> you sad motherfuckers


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura sure sounds butthurt over sucking at elementary mini-games.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess I'm a badass at one button to win games?

Fucking FF9 jumprope was more aggravating than all of that shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well we have very different opinions in that regard....
> 
> And as bad as lightning dodging was, I was at least sane enough to never bother with it. A much younger me though was too much of a fanboy to deny doing every quest possible in FFVII.
> 
> ...


I didn't mind the Chocobo Breeding in FFVII, though the racing was redundant.


zenieth said:


> People had trouble with FF10 minigames?
> 
> you sad motherfuckers


Come over to my place and show me how it's done.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

I would

But I don't feel safe enough around you to not perceive possible rape.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

look at that shit

Lightning dodging


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I would
> 
> But I don't feel safe enough around you to not perceive possible rape.



I'm a nice guy, really. :33


It's not that I can't complete the mini games. It's that they are frustration and pointless--not challenging and fun, like a mini game should be.

Dodge 200 lightning bolts? Really? Fuck your mother, Square. I don't have the reaction time for that, I'm an old man.

Blitzball? :sleepy

Chocobo Race? Sure, if I didn't have to catch balloons and dodge birds all while managing the worst controls in the history of gaming since Superman 64. 


If they had just put a little effort into making these things actually fun and practical I'd have no problem.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

I never played IX for too long but...did you seriously have to do that shit 1000 times?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

nobody ever goes for king of jump rope

that shit is just masochistic.


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Square...needs to just stop doing minigames in their games...like just stop it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

around 300 is where the interesting items go into fuck off you don't need to finish mode.

Only Hot & Cold have the good items, and that shit is legit


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> _*I never played IX for too long*_ but...did you seriously have to do that shit 1000 times?



What the fuck

chocobo H&C


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Imagine what FFXIII-2 will have. 



Perform shitty QTE in 3D 10,000 times which consists of 100 different button press combinations.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 9, 2012)

it does have QTE

multiple per boss fight


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> nobody ever goes for king of jump rope
> 
> that shit is just masochistic.



The fact that people have gotten over 9999 on it is scary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> it does have QTE
> 
> multiple per boss fight


Exactly.

Now imagine that combined with the already monotonous and boring FFXIII paradigm shift system. 


Good news is that supposedly you don't have to chain up a break or whatever every single fucking battle like last time (supposedly--I doubt it).


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

I dream of an FF game, with a battle system that just keeps me engaged like a fucking Megaman game


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> I dream of an FF game, with a battle system that just keeps me engaged like a fucking Megaman game



So you mean any RPG _but_ Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> So you mean any RPG _but_ Final Fantasy.



That Agito thing seems to be fast-paced


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

Battle Network and Starforce are ok but have nothing on the better FF games gameplay wise.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

I think I'd really enjoy an RPG with the gameplay pace of some action/platformer

You know, with plot, but something that just makes you fucking think at an increased pace.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think I'd really enjoy an RPG with the gameplay pace of some action/platformer
> 
> You know, with plot, but something that just makes you fucking think at an increased pace.



Reckoning says hi.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> I think I'd really enjoy an RPG with the gameplay pace of some action/platformer
> 
> You know, with *plot*, but something that just makes you fucking *think* at an increased pace.



So _definitely_ no Final Fantasy.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Reckoning is a werpg right?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

It is a WRPG, yes.

It's taking an action/combo-based approach to the combat though. It's going to be blissful.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

i can't play any high-end games on my laptop

I'd play some tactics tho.


but for now, I'm gonna need some time over books. Uni's a bitch


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

At least you're in one. Focus on that school work boi.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

The only computer I have that can play high-end games is my laptop.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a desktop and a laptop. 

Problem is I need to send my motherboard in with a RMA, cause I punched the fuck out of it.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> At least you're in one. Focus on that school work boi.



Yeah, got two months to finish that first chapter of my thesis. Gotta get a job at the place after I graduate


----------



## Esura (Jan 9, 2012)

My computer can't even play Melty Blood Act Cadenza Current Code 1.07, that should tell you all you need to know about about my ability to play AAA PC games.

I'm stuck only being able to play VNs, GGPO, and poverty fighters.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

What made you punch your Mobo?


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a good copy of FF6 on my desktop too.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

I wanted to buy this one FFVI cart I found on ebay... then saw the dude wanted $100 for it


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> What made you punch your Mobo?



Life made me do it. Held me at gunpoint and threatened to cut off my balls.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Get a PS3. And a $100 copy of FFVI.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

I wouldn't play on an old SNES cart. If the battery dies there goes everything.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I wouldn't play on an old SNES cart. If the battery dies there goes everything.



That can always be fixed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I would play on an SNES cart, but only if Nois fixed it for me.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

afaik the carts and the batteries can be fixed with lil' soldering here and there


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Who the fuck owns a soldering iron this side of Kingston, Ontario Canada?

Not me.

I'm not fucking Scott Woods.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

I have an entire shack of tools

Well... my dad does


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Dremel...


But I never use it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

I got a genuine SNES from EBGames back in the day and bought a few games off eBay.

Then I learned of Emulators and was like "welp, I wasted a lot of money."

Still...there is a nice feeling about simply owning it ya know? I never actually had one back in the day. I went straight from NES to the Sega Genesis and then to the N64.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got a genuine SNES from EBGames back in the day and bought a few games off eBay.
> 
> Then I learned of Emulators and was like "welp, I wasted a lot of money."



Having an original system is by no means a waste of time

< goes to fianlly look for those megaman x carts


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got a genuine SNES from EBGames back in the day and bought a few games off eBay.
> 
> Then I learned of Emulators and was like "welp, I wasted a lot of money."
> 
> Still...there is a nice feeling about simply owning it ya know? I never actually had one back in the day. I went straight from NES to the Sega Genesis and then to the N64.



Can always have it as a collector's item. I still wish I had my SNES, Genesis, N64, PS1, Dreamcast etc etc


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

My brother and I still have our NES, SNES and Genesis hooked up.

Dreamcast and GameCube are still there somewhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

Oh, I totally agree there.

I want to buy a few older consoles simply because it be cool having them.

I plan to get a GameCube next month.

And maybe someday I'll own a Dreamcast.  I heard it was actually pretty awesome.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

FF IX in perfect shape for $25.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII new for $240.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got a genuine SNES from EBGames back in the day and bought a few games off eBay.
> 
> Then I learned of Emulators and was like "welp, I wasted a lot of money."
> 
> Still...there is a nice feeling about simply owning it ya know? I never actually had one back in the day. I went straight from NES to the Sega Genesis and then to the N64.


There is a slight difference playing the actual console on an old SDTV, but I don't think it's enough to buy a system over. Maybe if you had people to play with.


Krory said:


> My brother and I still have our NES, SNES and Genesis hooked up.
> 
> Dreamcast and GameCube are still there somewhere.


We still have a TG16. 


Nois said:


> FF IX in perfect shape for $25.


I got that shit for like 9 bucks, bro.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

Fuck me


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Dreamcast was awesome. Had some amazing games like Grandia 2, Skies of Arcadia, Crazy Taxi, Soul Calibur, Sonic 2, Power Stone, Shenmue, and JET GRIND RADIOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> Fuck me



I will sell you it for $15.00.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Blue Stinger and Omikron for DreamCast.

Those games were MADE of anal sex.

Proper anal sex, mind you... not the kind of flimsy Esua lubeless anal sex.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will sell you it for $15.00.



You took that literally


----------



## Gnome (Jan 9, 2012)

I liked the Gamecube, awesome little thing. I used to have a NES, thing needed some Fonzie moves done on it before it would play anything.


----------



## BVB (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't know why Sega didn't try to keep up with Sony and Nintendo.

Dreamcast was actually quite good, but they kinda dropped the ball after seeing the dominance of the N64 and PSX


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

I don't even remember why but I traded in my PS2 to get a GameCube back in my high school days when I had no money.

I only played a few games for it but it was awesome.

Then MGS3 came out and I traded in my GameCube to get a PS2 again.

I still miss the little lunchbox that could. I never even got to play Eternal Darkness.


----------



## Nois (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a shame Dreamcast got sacked. I remember how psyched people were when that idea for it to be made a PC extension card came up


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> You took that literally




Okay, $12.50.


Chigoobarito said:


> I don't know why Sega didn't try to keep up with Sony and Nintendo.
> 
> Dreamcast was actually quite good, but they kinda dropped the ball after seeing the dominance of the N64 and PSX



Because they couldn't cut  mustard.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Eternal Darkness was SEX.

I don't think I ever traded in my Gamecube for anything or vice versa but I think I picked it up to either get the MGS remake or the REmake both of which are amazing games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 9, 2012)

Ehhh. Twin Snakes was fun but it just hurt my soul when compared to MGS1.

I only ever played REZero and RE4 on GC. 

RE4 GameCube is the real deal. Hours spent trying to survive the QTE Knife Fight with Krauser is what RE4 is all about.

It was infinitely easier on PS2 for some reason.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

PS2 one was garbage. Wii version was better.

MGS remake was cool except I wanted the original black guy voice to do Cyborg Ninja.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ehhh. Twin Snakes was fun but it just hurt my soul when compared to MGS1.
> 
> I only ever played REZero and RE4 on GC.
> 
> ...



Woah, glad I didn't actually fall into the hype and play that game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 9, 2012)

Chigoobarito said:


> I don't know why Sega didn't try to keep up with Sony and Nintendo.
> 
> Dreamcast was actually quite good, but they kinda dropped the ball after seeing the dominance of the N64 and PSX



That wasn't it at all.

It was the PS2 that killed things, especially because Sega had lost a lot of face with the crowd over Sega Saturn being a massive flop.

Then they heard that Microsoft was coming out with their own console, as well as the Nintendo GameCube, and realized they only had a fraction of the finances that these other companies did and couldn't even afford advertising.

Not to mention that the Japanese side of Sega refused to take any stance or do anything about it so it was up to Peter Moore to make the announcement since they were losing money - an action that lead to Moore getting death threats, namely from Shenmue fans (there's one particular instance where when going through security at an airport, one of the guards told him, "I don't need to see your passport - you're the asshole that gave away Shemue to the XBox").

It was mostly down to laziness. Most of Sega thought, "We already made it. It will sell itself" and did nothing to support it.


----------



## The World (Jan 9, 2012)

Krory said:


> That wasn't it at all.
> 
> It was the PS2 that killed things, especially because Sega had lost a lot of face with the crowd over Sega Saturn being a massive flop.
> 
> ...




LAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

Tried FFX-2 again last night.


Never again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

looooooool not even rikku's retarded attire could lessen the pain?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I mean, I kinda liked the gameplay, but the aesthetics were  and the music was  and the intro was .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

and the whole game is


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

That real Emotion into was fucking awesome. I love it. 

Now that's how you start a video game off. FFVI, FFVII, FFXIII, FFX-2, these games just get straight to the point without any lengthy exposition or boring intro tutorial shit at the beginning. Another game good with it is Devil May Cry 3. Now that shit gets the party started!


----------



## BVB (Jan 10, 2012)

I played FFX-2 in the fall-break.

It's fun if you aren't that serious about it.
I always played 2 - 4 missions in a session and then played a different game.
It was quite enjoyable.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I liked real emotion as a song. 





all i can say is lol. i remember getting that game for christmas and going so hard in it just cause it has final fantasy in the title.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember nothing


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I remember it 'cause I also got Need for Speed Underground. Now that was a game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Tried FFX-2 again last night.
> 
> 
> Never again.



Idiot        .


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Why does he even have the game? It should be thrown in the trash immediately or sold to some sap.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Exactly, thats what I did.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

FFX-2 is one of only two games I immediately got rid of.

IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Same, I actually didn't want to bother going to the video game store up the road, so I gave it to a friend, he went and sold it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Same, I actually didn't want to bother going to the video game store up the road, so I gave it to a friend, he went and sold it.



I actually sold mine to a friend in school. Took ten bucks off for him.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 10, 2012)

Why would you do that. To a Friend!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> I actually sold mine to a friend in school. Took ten bucks off for him.



You cruel, heartless, bastard.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I personally always liked Leblanc's design, shame she sucks as a actual character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

I find it difficult to part with games.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 10, 2012)

Nooj

just

Nooj


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> You cruel, heartless, bastard.



I know. He had no idea what he was in for.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Nooj is Sephiroth and Gippal is Zack.

It's all so very confusing.

But yeah, the game was fun enough. Nice battle system and soundtrack.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Nooj is Sephiroth and Gippal is Zack.
> 
> It's all so very confusing.*
> 
> But yeah, the game was fun enough. Nice battle system and soundtrack.



Even I take offense to that comparison.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

But they have the exact same voice-actor and they don't even try to sound different.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But they have the exact same voice-actor and they don't even try to sound different.






You have a part for me?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Not cool bro.

His Vash sounds quite a bit different from his Ichigo. 

Quite honestly, as awesome as he is, Crispin Freeman is a better example of this. He sounds the same in everything.

I used to think Steven Blum was King of One Voice For Everyone but even though he tends to use his Shishio/Spike voice a lot, he can switch it up like he did with Orochimaru.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

It's funny because they all suck, too.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol Vash?

His Ichigo sounds like his Rush Sykes who sounds like his Lelouch who sounds like his Nero who sounds like his Sanada (Samurai Warriors). I also do hear it in Vash.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys hating on voice actors now?

Does your hatred know no limits?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

I hear it too. Just like I can tell it's Christopher Lee doing a bunch of different voices. Doesn't mean he's not awesome.

There is a distinct difference in how he voices Ichigo and Vash though. Namely he tends to be all growly. His Vash and Sasori are softer and his emotions sound a lot more legitimate.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd just rather he not play main characters in any of the games I'm looking forward to. If he plays Noctis I'm importing the game in Japanese.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Johnny Young Doucheshit should just quit VA, and Steven Blum is clearly a robot because I swear I've heard him in just about every god damn cartoon, anime, and video game in the past 10 years.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Better JYB than Yuri Lowenballs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

I don't get the JYB hate. He is Vash and Trigun is awesome.

As for Blum, he can switch it up if he actually tries. That's not very often but it does happen.

EDIT:
Now Yuri Lowenthal hate. Steven Blum, Johnny Yong Bosch, Yuri Lowwenthal  - these are like the three pillars of anime dubs. 

What, you people want us to go back to Gundam Ocean dubs?


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'd just rather he not play main characters in any of the games I'm looking forward to. If he plays Noctis I'm importing the game in Japanese.



No you aren't.

Because it's never coming out.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew it was coming.







Unlike the game, hey.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't get the JYB hate. He is Vash and Trigun is awesome.
> 
> As for Blum, he can switch it up if he actually tries. That's not very often but it does happen.
> 
> ...



I love Steven Blum. 

JYB was great as Nero though


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory has been posting a lot lately I see. 

I think Krory secretly have a hard on for the FF franchise.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I love Steven Blum.
> 
> JYB was great as Nero though



JYB is always great.

Its fucking JYB.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

I do wish David Hayter did more dubs like he did back in the day.  You know he was a frickin' main character in Fushigi Yuugi? Blows my mind to see him going from Solid Snake to Shojo prettyboy.

I think he also did The Guyver but I never watched that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 10, 2012)

You guys need to stop obsessing.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Whats Fushigi Yuugi?


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Better JYB than Yuri Lowenballs.



I thought he would be assassinated by now. I swear Yuri is either a robot, dumpster baby, or the anti-christ designed to make our ears bleed and our hearts swell with sadness at the travesty that is his VA.

Also he's quite terrible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Yuri Lowenthal is cool too. Not as great as fucking JYB but he is tolerable.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Esua sure sounds butthurt lately.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats Fushigi Yuugi?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Drebin (Khary Payton) needs parts after that masterpiece of a voice acting performance. Possibly best I've ever heard, and right next to David Hayter's Snake making it even more impressive. He needs a part in Versus future games I want.

Also, Steven Blum is indeed awesome. He's in like everything I ever played and watched but I only give a shit about Mugen and Spike.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Hayter found his cashcow in MG. He needs nothing else now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> Esua sure sounds butthurt lately.


Only because you are following me in all my favorite threads Kory dear.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

What can I say? Train-wrecks are fascinating and they just follow your posts.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Drebin (Khary Payton) needs parts after that masterpiece of a voice acting performance. Possibly best I've ever heard, and right next to David Hayter's Snake making it even more impressive. He needs a part in Versus future games I want.
> 
> Also, Steven Blum is indeed awesome. He's in like everything I ever played and watched but I only give a shit about Mugen and Spike.



Steven Blum would be awesome if he wasn't in fucking everything. It gets annoying hearing him in everything I watch, like a fucking ghost in my ears all the time.

Look at this fucker's IMDB pages. He is the harbinger of Skynet, I swear.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Ehhhh I think Cam Clarke was the best voice in Metal Gear.

He's just so...so...cartoony that it's awesome.

It really fits with Liquid's whole Terminator thing.

After him comes Zimmerman as Ocelot.

*@Esura*
I haven't heard Ms. Balley in much. I know she was Schrodinger from Hellsing Ultimate sot that's cool.

But my favorite is Jennifer Hale.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Yeah I was just on it trying to figure out who he was. I know I've searched it before, too. After seeing tons of shit I played/watched and characters I can't remember I FINALLY say Spike and knew it was also Mugen. Only times I remember his voice, otherwise wouldn't recognize him honestly.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Only because you are following me in all my favorite threads Kory dear.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking win. She is like one of the best voice actresses ever...besides *Laura Bailey*.





Laura Bailey and Tara Strong, 2 of the worst VA's ever to grace the Jap silver screen since the coming of that fatass Maile Flanagan.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Most female VAs are garbage because most female characters, and their voices, and their dialogue, is that as well.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Saints Row The Third's main female voice is really good to me.

And all the villains in MGS4 I feel like. Sniper Wolf maybe? Don't remember her voice too well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Wolf suffered from the terrible accents of MGS1. I think Jennifer Hale is the best female VA in MGS, apart from the chick who did The Boss.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Sniper Wolf was good as a character for the most part, but I don't remember either of her voices being all that good or interesting (not sure if it was the same in TS - I think I heard only Grey Fox changed in that).

The Boss was... well, boss.

Jennifer Hale is good and really helps with fleshing out the Female Shepard character in the ME series.

Also, I'm a personal Claudia Black fan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

We are just not going to agree on voice-actors or actresses. Best just to leave it alone.

EDIT:
Ignoring what I just said, how about Meryl? Debby Mae West or whatever was alright I thought.
She also does Tsunade.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Forgot about The Boss. Haven't played 3 in so long (glad I have the collection). She's a god-tier character.

Damn. FF voices suck.

Lost Odyssey voices. Now that's that [good] shit.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

FF12 got it right. Except Vaan and Penelo. 

FF13 did somewhat try to get an actual black VA to voice Token Black guy dude as well..........I think............


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

The World said:


> FF12 got it right. Except Vaan and Penelo.
> 
> FF13 did somewhat try to get an actual black VA to voice Token Black guy dude as well..........I think............



Gideon Emery as Balthier is one of the only cases where I think a VA sounds awesome based on one voice alone. 

The other being Sonita Henry who has only ever done one voice - Ellie Langford in Dead Space 2.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

I loved the first black guy in Dead Space 1. 

THEN REROUTE THE DAMN POWER BITCH! I wish they had more black characters like that in video games.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_eiEejT5ks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey, you guys were the ones complaining about the overabundance of Blum and Bosch and all that in dubs.

Square seems to be a lot better at picking lesser known VAs. Good or bad, they're making things more diverse.


Favorite voice in XII was Gabranth and least favorite was Fran.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Dead Space 1 was great. 

Fucking Kendra, man...

Gunner Wright as Isaac in DS2 did wonders.


----------



## The World (Jan 10, 2012)

Simon Templeman and Phil Lemarr are big daddy BOSS tier. 
Fran sounded like she was trying to make up her own language and accent.


----------



## Krory (Jan 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey, you guys were the ones complaining about the overabundance of Blum and Bosch and all that in dubs.
> 
> Square seems to be a lot better at picking lesser known VAs. Good or bad, they're making things more diverse.
> 
> ...



There's a difference between "lesser-known" and "noobs."

Which is why FFXIII voice acting blew chunks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 10, 2012)

Krory said:


> There's a difference between "lesser-known" and "noobs."
> 
> Which is why FFXIII voice acting blew chunks.



Fuck that, Troy Baker was awesome.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

snow's voice was hot






too bad his design wasn't


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 10, 2012)

All I know is that Snow's design makes me think he's some sort of drug dealing wannabe Kid Rock.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

homeless drug dealer





it's the stupidest costume design, yet at the same time quite unique, seeing as no one else's clothes actually look that shitty.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 10, 2012)

Incase people haven't seen these.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 10, 2012)

i haven't seen the first one, saw the second one before though






btw i like snow x vanille


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> homeless drug dealer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Promptu's is worse.

I don't quite see the problem with Snow's design personally. Looks cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> All I know is that Snow's design makes me think he's some sort of drug dealing wannabe Kid Rock.



Wiggers always think they're in style.

They never are.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

If I was a woman, I would rape Snow. Straight up. Thats how G he is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't think "Gs" are in the habit of getting raped.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I don't think "Gs" are in the habit of doing anything productive.

Unless you consider "wasting space" productive.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Pretty much.

Except now, "Gs" are white people trying to do it. Whenever the white man tries to catch up and try to act "hip" and "cool", the black "gangstas" change it up.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

We set the trends.

Fact.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Trends for lowlifes and trailer trash to follow.

We thank you - it helps weed out the morons that should be curbed.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

My only problem with Snow's design is his hair and that ridiculous beanie he had in the first game. The trenchcoat thing is cool though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Child molester ensemble at its best.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Trends for lowlifes and trailer trash to follow.
> 
> We thank you - it helps weed out the morons that should be curbed.



Stay hating.

Oh...well back on topic. I'm going to reintroduce Random in your life. His Black Materia album is awesome!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DfVZAjgrcY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RN8CZm6CSSI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvRYtH6D67E&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory, Eternal Hater.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory: Rationalizing Hatred Since 2005.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura: Making sigs since the summer of 2011.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Anime lies Krory, hatred won't make you stronger. It just makes you a hater.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Your set is so fucking cute dude. 

I need to start making cute sets of lolis.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I never said it makes me stronger.

I know it doesn't make me stronger.

What it does is make me more awesome.

Speaking of sets, I'll appreciate when my tattoos fully heal so I can finally get back to work on my other sets.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, whatever Kory Uchiha.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your set is so fucking cute dude.
> 
> I need to start making cute sets of lolis.


Thanks broski 

You should mang, embrace the loli 



Krory said:


> I never said it makes me stronger.
> 
> I know it doesn't make me stronger.
> 
> ...


Awesome - Hater, these things do not belong together.

You got a tat? What of?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger: Everybody else was doing it (giggity)


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

It's actually two penises tattooed on my hands, so it always looks like I'm jerking someone off.

It's pretty boss.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory........


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Whats a cool loli to do some sigs of? 

I'm thinking Mina Tepes from Vampire Bund or Kou from Sekirei. Or Rachel Alucard.

Or I can just do a Curly Brace sig since I'm all into Cave Story atm.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

If you don't believe me, just check your rep, Ren-noob.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's actually two penises tattooed on my hands, so it always looks like I'm jerking someone off.
> 
> It's pretty boss.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

@ Esura...Well it depends, if you're looking for really popular, anything from Lucky Star or K-On. Basically two of the most popular series i can name. But i know quite a few that don't get much attention. My sig's from Hidan no Aria (which is awesome btw)

EDIT: Damn krory those are boss.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Rep that shit to me Krory. I'm fucking curious.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

Lolis eh?

MOMO from Xenosaga.

So loli that the creators made her more sexualized than the actual female main character.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

MOMO....she was cute....


...and hot.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

What about Marlene?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

I gotta admit Esura, what with your FFXIII love and FFXII hate, I thought you were beyond redemption.

But now you are saved.

Welcome home my brudda.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Wait...what did I say again?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

Your post about MOMO.

Any fan of MOMO and her hotness is a good person.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

She was the first out of two keys to fuel my slight interest in lolis. Second one was reading Take Me to Ariake.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Lolis eh?
> 
> MOMO from Xenosaga.
> 
> So loli that the creators made her more sexualized than the actual female main character.





Esura said:


> MOMO....she was cute....
> 
> 
> ...and hot.





Esura said:


> What about Marlene?





Zaelapolopollo said:


> I gotta admit Esura, what with your FFXIII love and FFXII hate, I thought you were beyond redemption.
> 
> But now you are saved.
> 
> Welcome home my brudda.





Esura said:


> Wait...what did I say again?





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Your post about MOMO.
> 
> Any fan of MOMO and her hotness is a good person.





Esura said:


> She was the first out of two keys to fuel my slight interest in lolis. Second one was reading Take Me to Ariake.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I missed your edit, by the way, Ren-noob, but thanks.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Lolis are a breath of fresh air after reading a bunch of housewife NTR h-mangas. So very few of them though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Anyone liked Lymle? She was cute....m'kay.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Ren-noob , but you're welcome Kory.

loli's are adorable, nothing wrong with liking them


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

There's "liking"...

Then there's "Chris Hansening."


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Still can't get over that cool ass font in your set though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

What the fuck is wrong with most of you people?


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Zoidberg never looked so awesome.

@Esua - Check your rep.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Nothing. Just another day in NF.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> Zoidberg never looked so awesome.
> 
> @Esua - Check your rep.



I think I made it to big.
I linked the site that made it into it.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What the fuck is wrong with most of you people?


You don't even wanna know man


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice...Krory.

I'm afraid of getting tattoos. Not because I'm afraid of needles but that I'd put something stupid on my skin and regret it when I'm 50 years old or CMX's age.

EDIT: And yes Ranger, its too big.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

654 width.

So yeah, by 104 pixels.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

And everyone knows CMX is still sixteen.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I generally don't go beyond 500 x 200 when I do sigs.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Get something small Esura then you'll come to one of two decisions, regret it but since it's small not that big a deal or you'll want more. I've got 2 tats now and i plan on getting more.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

There is just...no design I think is worthy enough to be on my skin, not even my own designs I did for a few tat dudes. Also, tattoos are horribly expensive.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

These were pretty cheap considering.  Forty each (normally would've been sixty to seventy).

The guy was having a "sale" - 40 bucks for any "simple" tattoo, four colors or less, within a 3x4 shape. Every Friday until the end of March.

My brother had previously gone to this guy for his big Gears of War tattoo so I already knew the guy was quality, and my brother wanted another tattoo (he got a simple black Tri-force) so we all went.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah don't get something unless you absolutely know the design's something you want and it depends on where you go for the tat. Professional shops are safest bets but if you know someone who works out of their home or something it can be way cheaper.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Let me see the tats Krory?

I'm dying for my fucking sleeve design to be finished (and the money to get it). I have so many tats planned but not fucking money.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> What the fuck is wrong with most of you people?



Well at least it's not quite 4chan in here yet.


----------



## The World (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice set Ranger.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust, link is in your rep.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

fucking link is spreading my page... sorta.

I don't know what the designs are, but smaller, simple designs are always pretty sick. I can't wait to get a color tattoo since my three are black.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Tattoos?


GTFO. 


My nephew got at tattoo of an octopus and I told him to get it colored in with purple flesh and yellow eyes. He didn't get it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

r u serious





my god your obsession is infectious isn't it .


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> fucking link is spreading my page... sorta.
> 
> I don't know what the designs are, but smaller, simple designs are always pretty sick. I can't wait to get a color tattoo since my three are black.



My bads.

It's the Paragon and Renegade symbols from the Mass Effect series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

FF tattoos huh.

I'd maybe get a Tonberry.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

My sleeve will have FF and KH stuff.


*Spoiler*: __ 



FFVII Meteor from logo
FFVIII Lionheart symbol (may ask to get that off since I never finished it and don't care too much of it)
FFIX Crystal from logo
FFX Jecht symbol
Riku (holding his hand out I think)
Sonic
boy from LIMBO hopefully
picture of young Gohan (innocent) next to adult Gohan (angry)
some other stuff. 

My cousin, who's designing it, said he's gonna connect everything using lifestream which will either be amazingly sexy as filler or it'll be too messy. I'm sure his design and Megan Massacre's prowess will make it work, though.

Everything is more than just looking cool, too. Everything I put either helped make me who I am, or I connect with, or they were big in my life, etc. I'm really excited for it when it's finished.





EDIT: (after like 2 hours) I recognize those symbols now. It's been a while since I played Mass Effect 2 and I guess I don't pay attention too much in it to recognize them immediately.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> r u serious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am serious. But, like I said, he didn't get it. It remains uncolored. 

It doesn't even really look like Ultros, but if it were purple...


Zaelapolopollo said:


> FF tattoos huh.
> 
> I'd maybe get a Tonberry.


May God have mercy on your soul.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I'd give someone 500 bucks if they are brave enough to do the unthinkable...

...put a tat of a cute Moogle on your arms.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

If you send me the 500 I'd get it tomorrow.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

You must Youtube your tattoo adventures for all to see.

"Hey babeh, wanna see my tats?"

"OOOOOHH!! What is it!?"

*shows tats*

*chicks flip their shits*

"OMFFBIWRI SOOOO KAWAAAIII!!!!"


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

I would also do that. though girls in my hood wouldn't exactly transform into squeaky Japanese girls.

I would absolutely be down to go around telling girls to look at my tat, though. Sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I use my hair as my lady magnet instead.

Doesn't hurt that my hair is longer than many girls and women in my area and my natural hair color is in an odd color considering my race so it always ends up as a topic starter.

I joked about cutting my hair off one day and I remember my mom flipping her shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

I will take that challenge.


I'll get a fucking Moogle (a proper one) tattooed on my arm for $500.00 bucks, video tape the whole thing, put it on youtube, and jerk off into a cup. 

SHOW ME THE MONEY.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I use my hair as my lady magnet instead.
> 
> *Doesn't hurt that my hair is longer than many girls and women in my area and my natural hair color is in an odd color* considering my race so it always ends up as a topic starter.
> 
> I joked about cutting my hair off one day and I remember my mom flipping her shit.



You a lesbo yet Esua?


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Fuck you Losing Ranger. 

Love my hair...just starting to become a pain to manage.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will take that challenge.
> 
> 
> I'll get a fucking Moogle (a proper one) tattooed on my arm for $500.00 bucks, video tape the whole thing, put it on youtube, and jerk off into a cup.
> ...



Times are tough for everyone. I feel you.

I had to pleasure some elderly women for money the other day.....ewww.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

When I was working back in Jersey, I had customers cry when I got a hair cut.

Now it's growing back in and I need another one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm trying to grow my hair out but it's taking forever.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> When I was working back in Jersey, I had customers cry when I got a hair cut.
> 
> Now it's growing back in and I need another one.



Don't cut it. We can be hair buddies.

Men with long hair...such beautifulness.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Itchy.

Tasty.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

men with long hair






looks good in animation, not so sure about reality
then again i don't really see guys with long hair


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I think guys can look good with long hair. Shit, I've seen a few that made me look at my hair and go, damn....their shit looks good.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

My cousin looks like the biggest boss with his long hair. I'm jealous every time I see him. I always yell at him when he thinks about cutting it.



We can post pics of ... medicinal drugs right? lol


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Only Mexicans look good with anything past shoulder-length.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Not Mexican. 

Everyone over here dislikes Mexicans. In fact, Mexicans look the worst with long hair because they all have mullets or are too short and wide to look cool.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

in the district that i live in, there's not very much variety in here for both guys & girls, though there's the occasional person who really likes to standout & make their hair a double rainbow or something.

1. Robert Pattinson hair
2. le Harry Potter
3. hairless

pretty much what i see on a daily basis


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> in the district that i live in, there's not very much variety in here for both guys & girls, though there's the occasional person who really likes to standout & make their hair a double rainbow or something.
> 
> *1. Robert Pattinson hair
> 2. le Harry Potter
> ...



I'm so sorry to hear that. 

My area is pretty diverse in appearances....ironic considering its Cincinnati of all places but....yeah. I do not see enough Asian girls though, its a shame.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

You people must live in bubbles.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

New York City. Most diverse burough. No bubble.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Apparently not.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Because people don't like Mexicans generally? I think that's the world outside of Mexico.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Look, there goes the point.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

I see the fake thugs, the wiggers who wanna be like the fake thugs, the miggers who want to be like the wiggers, the goths, the punks, the hillbillies, the trailer trash, the crossdressers, all that in pretty much one area.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

lol oh Krory. You must think I've never been outside my city.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

NYC prolly have all the Asian honeys.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I see the fake thugs, the wiggers who wanna be like the fake thugs, the miggers who want to be like the wiggers, the goths, the punks, the hillbillies, the trailer trash, the crossdressers, all that in pretty much one area.



Figures you would live in a place like that Esua.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> lol oh Krory. You must think I've never been outside my city.



Where are you getting all this stuff? You're awfully over-defensive.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Figures you would live in a place like that Esua.



Its not a bad place, other than the crazy retarded hillbilly dude who lives down the stairs from me who is dangerously close to getting his head split open by me, its cool.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

I didn't know an 'lol' and a laughin emote was defensive.

Esua, the China town in my burrough is pretty shit. They're the loudest and rudest people (mainly the older, natives). Beautiful girls are rare as far as I'm concerned. Beautiful hispanic women are much more prominent.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't know an 'lol' and a laughin emote was defensive.
> 
> *Esua*, the China town in my burrough is pretty shit. They're the loudest and rudest people (mainly the older, natives). Beautiful girls are rare as far as I'm concerned. *Beautiful hispanic women are much more prominent.*





I need to go down there one of these days.

EDIT: I just caught that. Ok...Faust.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I need to go down there one of these days.
> 
> EDIT: I just caught that. Ok...Faust.




Awesome name there Faust.
And no it's sounds horrible Esua.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh, I like that.

And Esu, we don't share our women with blacks. You guys stick to your own hood rats.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't know an 'lol' and a laughin emote was defensive.



They aren't. There goes the point again.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Krory said:


> You people must live in bubbles.



California.





so I pretty much see really weird shit or the typical trend.
like fake tan + bleached hair, everywhereeeee


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Times are tough for everyone. I feel you.
> 
> I had to pleasure some elderly women for money the other day.....ewww.



I'd cum her in butt for a dollar or two.


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh, I like that.
> 
> And Esu, we don't *share our women with blacks**. You guys stick to your own hood rats.*



Too late with that one. Wasn't pretty in the face but she had an ass that just...pow. I haven't seen too many cute ones here though.

Doesn't hurt that Hispanic ladies...love black guys. Its fact.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 11, 2012)

Ay dios mio papi.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> NYC prolly have all the Asian honeys.



omg are there korean boys there
i'll reconsider moving there .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> omg are there korean boys there
> i'll reconsider moving there .



Hey, I'm Korean.


Show me your genitals.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, I'm Korean.
> 
> 
> Show me your genitals.



Wait, your korean?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> Wait, your korean?



What about my korean? 



**


----------



## Esura (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Hey, I'm Korean.*
> 
> 
> Show me your genitals.





Since when? 

Playing RE Mercenaries 3D and...Claire is so hot. Make getting S ranks a breeze looking at her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What about my korean?
> 
> 
> 
> **



Sweet Jesus, you better not be serious.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Hey, I'm Korean.



oh hey thurr bby .





*Spoiler*: __ 



bitch please, zaru says you look like this doode



which in fact you do
pfft you don't have me fooled


----------



## Gnome (Jan 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> Too late with that one. Wasn't pretty in the face but she had an ass that just...pow. I haven't seen too many cute ones here though.
> 
> *Doesn't hurt that Hispanic ladies...love black guys. Its fact.*



Lol what? Most of my Mexican family is racist against black people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 11, 2012)

The Polish side of my family is pretty much racist against everyone.


----------



## Krory (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm too mixed of everything to be racist against anyone specific.

So I hate them all.

Probably comes from my Nazi German side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]dHv5Rw5_1XA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## BVB (Jan 12, 2012)

haha awesome animations.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

*Dramatic entrance*


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 12, 2012)

VASTO .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sweet Jesus, you better not be serious.


Serious as a heart attack. 


BrightlyGoob said:


> oh hey thurr bby .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess there is some resemblance, but he isn't Korean like I am.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Lol what? Most of my Mexican family is racist against black people.



I'm talking about in my area. White girls, Mexican girls, doesn't matter...they all seem to want us. Then again, all the white guys and stuff going hard for the sistas too. This only seem to apply with the younger generations. Older generations are a bit prejudice though.

Everybody want a taste of the other race it seems I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm racist against Gilgamesh-lovers.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Quite a bit of my older family members are prejudice towards white people but I never knew until I got older. Said they didn't want me to be like that so they never really show that side of them to me.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

I'm racist against you're all morons.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> *I'm racist against you're all morons.*



This...doesn't sound right.

I think you mean, "I'm racist against morons."


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Your a idiot.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

I normally don't care about correct grammar but that just stood out to me when I read it.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

Taking that Tina one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Esua missed the joke.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

That ain't Tina fool.

Its Terra. T.E.R.R.A.

Tina is such a lame ass name for her. Don't know why they didn't call her Terra in Japan either.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura never gets a joke though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Because you two motherfuckers ain't funny.

Only a few people people in the board I'd consider funny.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah, but then you also consider Twilight a good read.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, but then you also consider Twilight a good read.



Oh, he got you there. 


If you don't find me funny you're just hopeless.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

CMX not funny?


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

zenieth said:


>



This made my day.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Ay dios mio papi.



This too, ME GUSTA!


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

>No Strago
>No Relm
>No Mog
>No Gogo
>No Gau
>NO ULTROS

Fail.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

No Ultros, no funny.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> >No Strago
> >No Relm
> >No Mog
> >No Gogo
> ...




Thanks Buzz Killington.



CrazyMoronX said:


> No Ultros, no funny.



Thanks Bandwagon Killington.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Bandwagon?


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> *Oh, he got you there.*
> 
> 
> If you don't find me funny you're just hopeless.



How so? He just stated something I've already established.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Bandwagon?


I hope I didn't break you're little Korean heart. 

Gilgamesh > Ultros


WOOOOOOOOOOOPS!


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Devil Survivor Overclock > you

Loving the new voices added. Calling the MC E-Baby.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok Ok Gilgamesh with just 1 sword = Ultros with 10 hot chicks in his tentarms with their titties and asses poppin out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

The World said:


> I hope I didn't break you're little Korean heart.
> 
> Gilgamesh > Ultros
> 
> ...



Kekeke.

I'm Korean, nothing huts my feelings. T.T


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Non-FF character>FF character.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

The World said:


> *Ok Ok Gilgamesh with just 1 sword = Ultros with 10 hot chicks in his tentarms with their titties and asses poppin out.*



The fuck wha?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

What the fuck is going on in here. There's no hope.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Hope looks like a lesbian.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

You did that on purpose. 

No one wants Hope.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> >No Relm
> 
> >NO ULTROS



Pedo alert!


Pedo alert!


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

Originally posted by Esura? 

Works for me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 12, 2012)

Justin Beiber's gay brother.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> That ain't Tina fool.
> 
> Its Terra. T.E.R.R.A.
> 
> Tina is such a lame ass name for her. Don't know why they didn't call her Terra in Japan either.



Tina always, Terra never.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Originally posted by Esura?
> 
> Works for me.



Shut up Tommy before I go Red Ranger on your ass.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Lololol Terra...

What a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Tina has a tiny penis, like Hope.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

How do I know this?



Don't ask


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Shut up Tommy before I go Red Ranger on your ass.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

[offtopic] Anybody know how to upload a gif for an avvy since Windows 7 saves them as still images? ol' Green Ranger here should be moving. :/


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> [offtopic] Anybody know how to upload a gif for an avvy since Windows 7 saves *them as still images*? ol' Green Ranger here should be moving. :/



It does? Thats....odd as fuck.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Probably cause it saves it at as .PNG image or some shit.

Damn, my Windows 7 links my gifs to IE whenever I click on em.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> [offtopic] Anybody know how to upload a gif for an avvy since Windows 7 saves them as still images? ol' Green Ranger here should be moving. :/



If the Gif is over 340kb it won't upload the animation on NF.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

203KB. Definitely .gif format.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

The World said:


> How do I know this?
> Don't ask


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)

Yeah Windows Viewer don't like no animated gifs. 

It's shit.


----------



## The World (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

Brokenu image.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Do the World not know how to rehost images or something? Every time he posts an image its broken.

Newsflash: don't hotlink.

EDIT: 9,000!


----------



## Gnome (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do the World not know how to rehost images or something? Every time he posts an image its broken.
> 
> Newsflash: don't hotlink.
> 
> EDIT: 9,000!



Failure, you're suppose to wait until at least 9001.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 12, 2012)

So what have you guys been talking about today? I don't feel like reading 2+ pages.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

I HAVE A REPLY FOR ALL YOU PEOPLE!



BrightlyGoob said:


> VASTO .



BRIGHTLY!



CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm racist against Gilgamesh-lovers.



Your Korean, you can not be racist



Sephiroth said:


> Taking that Tina one.



Good choice...bad name.



Esura said:


> That ain't Tina fool.
> 
> Its Terra. T.E.R.R.A.
> 
> Tina is such a lame ass name for her. Don't know why they didn't call her Terra in Japan either.



What he said...Esura can be right sometimes.



Krory said:


> >No Strago
> >No Relm
> >No Mog
> >No Gogo
> ...



bahahahahaha!!! Thats is extremely funny...tell it again.



CrazyMoronX said:


> No Ultros, no funny.



:roflBAHAHAHAHAHAHA It is even funnier the second time!



Gnome said:


> Hope looks like a lesbian.



Hope looks like Sara/Lightning.



Sephiroth said:


> Tina always, Terra never.



The other way around Seph....the other way.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Weaboos, man.

Weaboos.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

That answer left me unsatisfied, krory.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Good thing I'm not here to satisfy you.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 12, 2012)

vasto, where've you been? .


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura can be right sometimes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Good thing I'm not here to satisfy you.



.....why?



BrightlyGoob said:


> vasto, where've you been? .



Moving my dear


Its true on some rare occasions it happens.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Its true on some rare occasions it happens.


[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

>Esua
>Right


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Moving my dear



d'ohh, hope everything's going well .



----


awh my god i just killed my hand writing out a basic cell analysis. 
why am i doing this shit
i'm gonna indulge in some animal crossing now
& I saw someone who designed a Serah costume in the game
& even though I don't like Serah, it was very well done
/csb


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]





Krory said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well you guys are wrong now.



BrightlyGoob said:


> d'ohh, hope everything's going well .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope your hand feels better BG. On the whole Sarah thing...she looks....well...I do not really know what to think about her...ps3 still broken and have not gotten that far. As far as eye test...really see no difference between her and Lightning.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Well you guys are wrong now.



[YOUTUBE]gvdf5n-zI14[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

Effin' haters I tell ya.

I am never wrong about too much anything. Well, I sometimes fuck up on the interpretation of my sources occasionally but I'm usually correct on things related to gaming.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Effin' haters I tell ya.
> 
> I am never wrong about too much anything. Well, I sometimes fuck up on the interpretation of my sources occasionally but I'm usually correct on things related to gaming.











































































































Oh wait, you're serious?


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> Twilight Twilight, Team Edward Cullen.
> 
> Bella's so real Twilight Twilight Twilight Jacob Edward. Twilight, sparkly Twilight Edward vampire Jacob werewolf but not werewolf Twilight Twilight sparkle sparkle true love Romeo & Juliet Twilight Twilight.



Sorry, did you say something?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 12, 2012)

It makes hois posts all the more hilarious


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory said:


> Sorry, did you say something?



Esura actually posted that!? Dammit Esura I am trying to take your side on something.


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Esura actually posted that!? Dammit Esura I am trying to take your side on something.



You know I didn't Dae. 

Sigh...back to DS Overclocked I go.


----------



## Krory (Jan 12, 2012)

Good job, guys.

You made Esua emoquit.































































































































No, really, good job. I'm proud of you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2012)

Krory....


----------



## Esura (Jan 12, 2012)

I like The Wire. I only watched the first two seasons on bootleg awhile back but I was impressed with what I saw.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Jan 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Someone's been watching too much of The Wire.
> 
> Speaking of which The Wire is awesome.
> 
> Unlike a certain FF game and it's sequel that shall not be named.



You mean FFVII and Dirge of Cerberus


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

FFVII is good enough, but Dirge of Cerberus... 

That said, FFXIII and FXIII-2 are both ass.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFVII is good enough, but Dirge of Cerberus...
> 
> That said, FFXIII and FXIII-2 are both ass.



I actually quite liked FFXIII. Still think the combat system was the best in Final Fantasy history.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I actually quite liked FFXIII. Still think the combat system was the best in Final Fantasy history.



You know how I know you're awesome?






FFXIII had an interesting battle system, but it was unfulfilling and boring to me. The attack animations were all so terribly generic and I didn't get the feeling that I was actually doing anything but changing paradigms over and over again. 

At least with FFXII I could actively cast spells and shit.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I actually quite liked FFXIII. Still think the combat system was the best in Final Fantasy history.



To steal a joke from "Waiting..."

Having the best combat system in Final Fantasy is like being the smartest kid with Downs Syndrome.


----------



## BVB (Jan 13, 2012)

imo the best combat system was in ffx-2

not counting costumes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> To steal a joke from "Waiting..."
> 
> Having the best combat system in Final Fantasy is like being the smartest kid with Downs Syndrome.



I'm sure it must make you feel good to make fun of people with disabilities, doesn't it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

The best combat system was FFVI.

Which is really just the combat system from FFV.

Which is really just the combat system from FFIV...

Which is really just the combat system from...well, you get the idea.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 13, 2012)

Best is X. This is fact.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Nah. 

FFX was okay and all, but it had QTEs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

None of the battle systems stood out to me to really pick a "best" one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> I'm sure it must make you feel good to make fun of people with disabilities, doesn't it.



It does.

It really does.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> It does.
> 
> It really does.



As expected.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

If it helps, I also laugh when old people fall down the stairs and little kids get picked up in unmarked vans.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> If it helps, I also laugh when old people fall down the stairs and little kids get picked up in unmarked vans.



Helps? I didn't know you care.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Nah.
> 
> FFX was okay and all, but it had QTEs.



Auron's Overdrive is the only thing I can think of. And it was good 'cause it kept you on your toes (the first time, since it gets pretty easy to memorize).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Auron's Overdrive is the only thing I can think of. And it was good 'cause it kept you on your toes (the first time, since it gets pretty easy to memorize).



Tidus, wakka, and lulu are technically QTEs.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Helps? I didn't know you care.



I don't.

That's why I added to the negativity.

When you grow up, you'll come to learn sarcasm.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> I don't.
> 
> That's why I added to the negativity.
> 
> When you grow up, you'll come to learn sarcasm.



Ah, so do you know my age? Take a guess, I don't mind.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Auron's Overdrive is the only thing I can think of. And it was good 'cause it kept you on your toes (the first time, since it gets pretty easy to memorize).





Mura said:


> Tidus, wakka, and lulu are technically QTEs.



Precisely.

And I just found that it was superfluous and annoying.

The first time it was like, "Okay, that was stupid." And then I had to keep doing it every fucking time I did an overdrive. It's stupid. It doesn't make any sense.

I might have fun with those kinds of shitty "innovations" when I was a kid, but as an adult I find them utterly banal.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Who said anything about age?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Tidus, wakka, and lulu are technically QTEs.



Meh, technically ... shmecnically? Button prompts are the most prominent. CMX just sucks at games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Meh, technically ... shmecnically? Button prompts are the most prominent. CMX just sucks at games.



I don't mind QTEs either, its just those three are similiar actions and I wanna make sure you didn't forget.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

FFXIII best battle system?  

Even FFXII did auto battle way better, and you can even can give them direct commands.

No really fuck paradigm shift and auto battle.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Meh, technically ... shmecnically? Button prompts are the most prominent. CMX just sucks at games.


I never failed to hit any of Auron's overdrives.


But that's the fucking point. There's no use in having them. They're superfluous and idiotic.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Kind of like Asura's Wrath's.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Kind of like Asura's Wrath's.



About to try that demo, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

It's an excellent movie.

You know it's bad when you have less gameplay than HEAVY RAIN.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 13, 2012)

I wouldn't even call it gameplay. I think I controlled his movements for a total of ten steps. The rest was scenes and like four button prompts. Fucking stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

But how were the graphics?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 13, 2012)

Nothing special. Pretty run of the mill graphics that every game has now.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

Like a bad cel-shaded anime.

Esua and CMX should love it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2012)

Best battle system? I tie between X and XII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Cel-shading is nice.

But I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Everything could use a touch of cel-shading.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

Most do use a touch of cellshading

it's not cellshading what you're thinking about in regards to games like Skyward Sword.

That shit is pure art style.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2012)

SS Zelda is the best looking Zelda...with TP's Zelda in second. Fuck the other Princess Zeldas.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> SS Zelda is the best looking Zelda


I can agree to that, she has a modest look to her.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

Know what'd be sexy

3D Link to the past.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 13, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I can agree to that, she has a modest look to her.



Funny....you agree with Esura...


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Funny....you agree with Esura...



Only partially friend, only partially, the rest of his statement not so much.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

TP had a Zelda?


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

People liked _anything_ about TP?


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2012)

TP is my favorite Zelda game, and I still say this even after finally playing OoT (on 3DS).

TP Zelda was a punk ass pussy though but she sure looked good.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 13, 2012)

skyward sword was infinitely better then twilight princess.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

TP is my least favorite, but Windwaker sailing is probably worse.

WW is fantastic when not sailing however.

All hail SS though.


----------



## Esura (Jan 13, 2012)

Motion control wise, yeah I'd agree with that. That said, I enjoyed TP infinitely more than SS. I've actually put SS on hiatus due to a bit of boredom of it atm.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 13, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> skyward sword was infinitely better then twilight princess.


----------



## Krory (Jan 13, 2012)

TP was the Zelda game for people that never played a Zelda game so they could finally say they could, then everyone that played a _real_ Zelda game can laugh at them.

And for the someone that mentioned a 3D Link to the Past: It's happening.

In an interview, Miyamoto admitted ALttP is a favorite of his and that they're going to continue a formula of one remake, two new games. He said he would much prefer to do a 3D remake of ALttP thanks to all the possibilities with the Dark World and such, rather than doing one of Majora's Mask as many people want.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm down with that.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 13, 2012)

LTTP is legit shit friend.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 13, 2012)

Best Zelda game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Skyward Sword and Twilight Princess are both at the bottom as far as Zelda games go for me. And I'm glad to here of ALLTP remake, Majora's Mask doesn't need one.


Windwaker.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2012)

I never really played a Zelda game.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I never really played a Zelda game.



You kill Ganon and shit. It's pretty cool.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Better story than every Final Fantasy.

ALttP has better voice acting, too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You kill Ganon and shit. It's pretty cool.



And...and....get the Princess....every....game....every....game...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Better story than every Final Fantasy.
> 
> ALttP has better voice acting, too.



Krory=Esura level


ow official with that statement above.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Idk, at least Zelda doesn't try to fight the fact that nothing makes much sense, instead it embraces it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Idk, at least Zelda doesn't try to fight the fact that nothing makes much sense, instead it embraces it.



I am sorry...but repetition for repetition's sake is...I am sorry but Zelda and Mario....are just dead to me.After Mario 64 and Majora's Mask...there are no good Zelda/Mario games.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

That's the embracing part.

>nothing makes sense.
>excuse to make the same thing repeatedly. 

Though until now with the timeline horseshit I'm starting to question their honesty.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 14, 2012)

Super Mario Galaxy series is the best since Super Mario World in my opinion. 

Skyward Sword is about as good as Wind Waker as well. Stupid shit holds it back though, like the mandatory dialog and revisiting a dungeon. Gnome has a deep hatred for motion controls, so I can see why he doesn't like Skyward Sword.

Zelda / Mario was never about story. Zelda is all about going through dungeons, exploring, and killing shit with swords. Mario just jumps over shit and doesn't afraid of anything


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Krory=Esura level
> 
> 
> ow official with that statement above.



There's two big differences, though.

1) I know Twilight is shit
2) I know the importance of lube


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am sorry...but repetition for repetition's sake is...



> Fight
Magic
Item


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Gnome has a deep hatred for motion controls



Rightfully so, I may add.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 14, 2012)

I hate motion controls, but not for Skyward Sword. The game actually did it right besides a few issues here and there.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

I went back to just wild hand waving at one point, a controller would have accomplished that just fine, whilst also avoiding the minor issues that are enough to annoy the shit out of you. That's what Skyward Sword accomplished most, annoying the shit out of you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's the embracing part.
> 
> >nothing makes sense.
> >excuse to make the same thing repeatedly.
> ...



....what timeline....



Awesome said:


> Super Mario Galaxy series is the best since Super Mario World in my opinion.
> 
> Skyward Sword is about as good as Wind Waker as well. Stupid shit holds it back though, like the mandatory dialog and revisiting a dungeon. Gnome has a deep hatred for motion controls, so I can see why he doesn't like Skyward Sword.
> 
> Zelda / Mario was never about story. Zelda is all about going through dungeons, exploring, and killing shit with swords. Mario just jumps over shit and doesn't afraid of anything



Mario Galaxy is very undeserving of it's praise. Only because of the Mario name that people overlook the fact that it is really nothing new.



Krory said:


> There's two big differences, though.
> 
> 1) I know Twilight is shit
> 2) I know the importance of lube



But the thing you both have in common? Liking trash.



Krory said:


> > Fight
> Magic
> Item



But which one is older? Hack and slash Zelda or scroll scroll click?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....what timeline....



The one released by Nintendo.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

ITT: Vasto is Esua 2.0.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The one released by Nintendo.



....terrible....



Krory said:


> ITT: Vasto is Esua 2.0.



No i am not because you can not point out anything I have said as ridiculous as Twilight being good.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

I just did.


----------



## Awesome (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....what timeline....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are just as old IIRC. FF has been doing the same shit for how long?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome said:


> They are just as old IIRC. FF has been doing the same shit for how long?



"Ohhh, nooooooes! Zelda's done it for over a year moarz!"


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Zelda actually changed quite a bit when going from 2D to 3D.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I just did.



But you don't mean it...


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Zelda actually changed quite a bit when going from 2D to 3D.



Yeah, but Final Fantasy changed from swords TO EVEN BIGGER SWORDS. And then SWORDS THAT ARE GUNS. And then SWORDS THAT TURN INTO OTHER SHIT. LIKE FUCKING TRANSFORMERS.

They're just so cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> And...and....get the Princess....every....game....every....game...














Krory said:


> Fight
> >Magic
> ---ISummon
> ----I >ESUA
> Item


10 hour cutscene of retarded kids


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:
			
		

> Mario Galaxy is very undeserving of it's praise. Only because of the Mario name that people overlook the fact that it is really nothing new.



Galaxy was vastly different from Sunshine and 64, what are you talking about?


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2012)

Oh look, it's that time when people keep whining again..........


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Whoever put me on to Steins;gate is gonna get hurt.


Fucking time paradoxes making me want to play XIII-2. Makes no sense.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

Didn't like it? I haven't watched it.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Actually I love it. Only up to episode 12 (watched like 4 today) and I might just kill it all today.

But XIII-2's story won't be as good and its characters won't be as entertaining (in fact they'll be the opposite) so it sucks that that'll be the next "time paradox" themed thing.

It's like following FFX with FFX-2 ().


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Whoever put me on to Steins;gate is gonna get hurt.
> *
> 
> Fucking time paradoxes making me want to play XIII-2. Makes no sense.



That would be me I believe.

Knew you would like it.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

You're    .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're    .



Yes? I'm what?


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> *TP was the Zelda game for people that never played a Zelda game so they could finally say they could*, then everyone that played a _real_ Zelda game can laugh at them.
> 
> And for the someone that mentioned a 3D Link to the Past: It's happening.
> 
> In an interview, Miyamoto admitted ALttP is a favorite of his and that they're going to continue a formula of one remake, two new games. He said he would much prefer to do a 3D remake of ALttP thanks to all the possibilities with the Dark World and such, rather than doing one of Majora's Mask as many people want.




TP isn't my first Zelda game, but its the first Zelda game I actually truly enjoyed. I despise Link's Awakening, my first Zelda game, found Oracles of Seasons meh, Phantom Hourglass was meh, Spirit Tracks was pretty fun for a bit but average. I don't care for Wind Waker either. Never got too far in LTTP so no comment on that.

Atm, only Zelda games I like are TP, SS, then OoT 3D.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yes? I'm what?



You're far from an intellectual.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're far from an intellectual.



I don't see how or rather, where this is coming from. Mind telling me your reasoning?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> I don't see how or rather, where this is coming from. Mind telling me your reasoning?





Mura said:


> Your welcome.



Done        .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Done        .



How does this categorize me as being far from intellectual?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm sorry that you don't understand.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm sorry that you don't understand.



Well your reasoning doesn't make any sense since you haven't explained yourself. Do you think people can read your mind to tell what your thinking? You gotta talk to have people understand what you mean.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Only if they are incapable of, at the very least, an elementary thought-process.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> Only if they are incapable of, at the very least, an elementary thought-process.
> 
> Just sayin'.



No matter what kind of thought process, I believe you have to talk to people in order to let them know what your thinking.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

Improper grammar, Mura.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> No matter what kind of thought process, I believe you have to talk to people in order to let them know what your thinking.



There it is, yet again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> There it is, yet again.



As I said. In any case you said I'm far from intelluctual but do you think I would lose sleep or grieve over the fact that you told me that? I've been insulted so much in my life that I fail to even care at this point, insults or similar actions mean nothing to me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

>Taking Krory seriously

You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> >Taking Krory seriously
> 
> You're doing it wrong.



I truthfully don't like him, thats why.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Improper grammar, Mura.



You ruin all the fun, mate.




Mura said:


> As I said. In any case you said I'm far from intelluctual but do you think I would lose sleep or grieve over the fact that you told me that? I've been insulted so much in my life that I fail to even care at this point, insults or similar actions mean nothing to me.



You apparently care enough to keep replying to my ambiguous statements. The inanity is hilarious. That's all I seek from it.




Sephiroth said:


> >Taking Krory seriously
> 
> You're doing it wrong.



You're giving away my kryptonite here, fagor.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Jan 14, 2012)

It's better to just put Krory on a pay-no-mind list.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> You apparently care enough to keep replying to my ambiguous statements. The inanity is hilarious. That's all I seek from it.



Maybe your taking me too seriously.

In any case I don't have all day to play with you, gonna watch nisemonogatari.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

is it just me or does it seem like people leave to watch anime or play games when they get annoyed on here.

Just 'cause your names rhyme doesn't mean you have to be like Esua.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> I truthfully don't like him, thats why.



Is it possible to like the embodiment of snark? He isn't really a person, but more a character.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> is it just me or does it seem like people leave to watch anime or play games when they get annoyed on here.
> 
> Just 'cause your names rhyme doesn't mean you have to be like Esua.



I'm more of an anime watcher than esura is, he can tell you that. Just look on my anime list in my sig, its pretty damn long.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> It's better to just put Krory on a pay-no-mind list.



You can't say that. I'm like Frederick Krueger. 




Mura said:


> Maybe your taking me too seriously.








> In any case I don't have all day to play with you, gonna watch nisemonogatari.



I like how convenient convenience is.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> is it just me or does it seem like people leave to watch anime or play games when they get annoyed on here.
> 
> Just 'cause your names rhyme doesn't mean you have to be like Esua.



Next thing you know, lube will be forgotten all over and they'll be reading - and _enjoying_ - Twilight.




Sephiroth said:


> Is it possible to like the embodiment of snark? He isn't really a person, but more a character.



That has to be the nicest thing anyone has ever said about me.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Edit: ...sly fox

But what's that third manhwa?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> I like how convenient convenience is.



You can talk to me anytime you'd like, just give me a call.

@Fraust Forgot to put the link in there, its there now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, Mura got me beat on anime Faust, I'm actually envious of all his anime watching. Wish I watched half as much as he did and have the HDD space for it.

I think I have him beat on video games and hentai though. I'm called the Hentai Master for a reason.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura, didn't answer about the manhwa.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> You can talk to me anytime you'd like, just give me a call.



I     know.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, Mura got me beat on anime Faust, I'm actually envious of all his anime watching. Wish I watched half as much as he did and have the HDD space for it.
> 
> I think I have him beat on video games and hentai though.



Yeah you probably do, I hardly play video games now because of anime, manga, light novels, VNs and eroges. 

@Fraust Bottom left pic is from Koimoku. Its a manga, not a manhwa by the way. Only manhwa in there is UxU.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura and Krory bromance imminent.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> You ruin all the fun, mate.
> 
> You're giving away my kryptonite here, fagor.



I don't rain on parades usually, but..hey look there is Esura, have fun.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah you probably do, I hardly play video games now because of anime, manga, light novels, VNs and eroges.
> 
> @Fraust Bottom left pic is from Koimoku.



You read light novels too? Goddamn dude.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 14, 2012)

Ah, I've read a bit of this before, just never saw the cover.


And Sura, why did you feel the need to edit in the hentai part.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura and Krory bromance imminent.



I call Bullshit on this.



Esura said:


> You read light novels too? Goddamn dude.



I love the things I do.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Ah, I've read a bit of this before, just never saw the cover.
> 
> 
> And Sura, why did you feel the need to edit in the hentai part.


I think I've read 20x more hentai doujinshi than of non hentai mangas. I've read shit people wouldn't even know existed (and for good reasons). I also watched way too much hentai animes as well. I've been into hentai since I was a kid.


Mura said:


> I call Bullshit on this.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the things I do.



You guys got that love/hate thing going.

But I feel ya. I love video games a lot, always have, almost to the point where I wanted to be apart of the industry at one point and pursued that goal for a short time. Have no desire to now though.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> *I don't rain on parades usually, but..*hey look there is Esura, have fun.



I prefer the John Munch outlook.

"I don't just want to rain on your parade. I want to blow up all the floats."


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> I think I've read 20x more hentai doujinshi than of non hentai mangas. I've read shit people wouldn't even know existed (and for good reasons). *I also watched way too much hentai animes as well. I've been into hentai since I was a kid.*



No wonder you never thought of lube for anal...


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Mura and Krory bromance imminent.



It's always bound to happen.

'tis my gift... and my curse.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2012)

I remember wehn I used to hate anime.

In some ways I was better off.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Life was much better.


----------



## The World (Jan 14, 2012)

I missed all the drama? I should have wrote it all down and sent it to TNT.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Just like TNT, there was no drama here.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll say, none in the least.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Improper grammar, Mura.







Zaelapolopollo said:


> *I remember wehn I used to hate anime.*
> 
> In some ways I was better off.



That is me right now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2012)

Don't hate the animes VLD for they love you.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Silly kids and your annie mays.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Say all you want about animu's, just leave my mangos alone.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2012)

Mangos can be delicious


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I remember wehn I used to hate anime.
> 
> In some ways I was better off.



How did I miss this?

Jesus christ this is just pure fucking gold right here.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

I ate so many mangos when I was in Mexico, my abuelita just cut up mango after mango and kept trying to force food on me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Say all you want about animu's, just leave my mangos alone.



NEVER!


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2012)

Speaking of mangos...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Bad puns from seph, the last thing we need.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Bad puns from seph, the last thing we need.



T'is the only on-topic thing said on this page!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> T'is the only on-topic thing said on this page!



Its a rare thing, I know.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Naoya > Sephiroth

Devil Survivor Overclocked with all the new shit added on it makes it the best SMT game ever. Its like close to that FFVII-level of awesomeness to me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2012)

I have something on-topic.

Why do the Japanese like to take names from history or fiction and slap them onto their own works?

I mean, why is Heidegger called Heidegger? He has nothing to do with the philosopher. Why is Shiva called Shiva? I don't think the Hindu entity has anything particularly to do with ice...

It's even weirder in Onimusha which takes names from Hamlet. Because when I think of Shakespeare's Guildenstern, I think of a mad scientist demon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Don't hate the animes VLD for they love you.



Sorry but right now Manga and Anime are just at an all time low for me.



Esura said:


> *Naoya > Sephiroth*
> 
> Devil Survivor Overclocked with all the new shit added on it makes it the best SMT game ever. Its like close to that FFVII-level of awesomeness to me.



GTFO Esura.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

Sometimes I feel like Sephiroth _is_ a bad pun.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sorry but right now Manga and Anime are just at an all time low for me.



Dae, last I talked with you I thought you were gonna check out To Aru Majustu no Index. What happened with that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

like how Krory?



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have something on-topic.
> 
> Why do the Japanese like to take names from history or fiction and slap them onto their own works?
> 
> ...



 Or is a hawt woman who is scantily clad.


----------



## Esura (Jan 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I have something on-topic.
> 
> Why do the Japanese like to take names from history or fiction and slap them onto their own works?
> 
> ...


The names sound cool would probably be the reason.

I remember some of the characters I made for some of my comics. I called one of my characters Siriso Lee. Read Siriso backwards and you'll get the reference. 


VastoLorDae said:


> GTFO Esura.


Dude....I'm a Sephiroth fan, so me saying that means a lot. Naoya is just so much badasser in Overclocked with his badass VA now. 


Mura said:


> Dae, last I talked with you I thought you were gonna check out *To Aru Majustu no Index*. What happened with that?


This is the stuff right here. I love this shit. I need to get around to watching Railgun and the second season now.

Index is just soo cute and Biribiri is just...sooooo cute.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

I added it on my long and forgetful to do list, Mura. And between then and now I was moving.



Esura said:


> Dude....I'm a Sephiroth fan, so me saying that means a lot. Naoya is just so much badasser in Overclocked with his badass VA now.



I can not tell you how much I disagree with you now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

Anime is in the shitter, no question about that from me. Hell if it wasn't for just watching Kaiji 2, I'd have only watched 1 show in the past year.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> I added it on my long and forgetful to do list, Mura. And between then and now I was moving.



Alright, I can understand why then.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

That's the joke.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Anime is in the shitter, no question about that from me. Hell if it wasn't for just watching Kaiji 2, I'd have only watched 1 show in the past year.



Only anime I watched last year was the whole series of YYH.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

That ain't even new, good show though, It's one of the few I own.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *That ain't even new,* good show though, It's one of the few I own.



Exactly...which really tells you something. Can not stand OP, Naruto or Bleach. God forbid FT....


Back on topic....are any of ya getting XIII-2?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

Fairy tail manga is far better than anime.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

It's somewhere towards the bottom of my GameFly list. Too many other things. I have games without even a release date hovering above it.

For anyone that cares, GameInformer gave it an 8.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

The anime must be pretty bad then.



VastoLorDae said:


> Exactly...which really tells you something. Can not stand OP, Naruto or Bleach. God forbid FT....
> 
> 
> Back on topic....*are any of ya getting XIII-2*?


Nope, too many good games coming out soon.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fairy tail manga is far better than anime.



and the manga is....ugh



Krory said:


> It's somewhere towards the bottom of my GameFly list. Too many other things. I have games without even a release date hovering above it.
> 
> For anyone that cares, GameInformer gave it an 8.



When was the last time GameInformer gave something below a 6? or even a 7? Can not trust reviewers these days. You know they get payed to lie. I wanna like XIII-2...but my experience with XIII(so far) prevents me from doing that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> and the manga is....ugh



Hey, at least theres blood in the manga.

Has anyone in here seen aquarion?


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> When was the last time GameInformer gave something below a 6? or even a 7? Can not trust reviewers these days. You know they get payed to lie. I wanna like XIII-2...but my experience with XIII(so far) prevents me from doing that.



You won't like it because, like the rest of the series, it's awful.

Also, they gave the PS3 version of Call of Juarez: The Cartel a 4.5. Dungeons and Dragons: Daggerdale a 6. WWE '12 a 5.5. They unjustly gave Alice only a 6.75. The 360 version of the Cartel also got a 4.5 Hulk Hogan's Main Event got a 1. Rise of Nightmares got a 5.

But yeah. Clearly Square put out a lot of money for just "okay" reviews.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

Krory said:


> You won't like it because, like the rest of the series, it's awful.
> 
> Also, they gave the PS3 version of Call of Juarez: The Cartel a 4.5. Dungeons and Dragons: Daggerdale a 6. WWE '12 a 5.5. They unjustly gave Alice only a 6.75. The 360 version of the Cartel also got a 4.5 Hulk Hogan's Main Event got a 1. Rise of Nightmares got a 5.
> 
> But yeah. Clearly Square put out a lot of money for just "okay" reviews.



All but the WWE game and to a lot less extent Hogan's had no Mainstream advertisement. meaning they were just money makers and the Publishers really did not care about them. I am talking about the series and games with the big time publishers behind them. Madden, COD, Bioware stuff, etc.

And yes why not? As long as it is no 7 or lower people will actually buy that game....and the name of the game and publisher behind it.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2012)

Blood is now a positive to quality?

Are standards that fucking low now?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 14, 2012)

I find it weird when your slashed or shot theres no blood from the wound.


----------



## Krory (Jan 14, 2012)

And yet, Final Fantasy...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2012)

hey there's progress now

back in FF9 we got a trickle of blood

In type 0 we've reached full blown blood mist

that's fuck innovation right fucking there


----------



## zenieth (Jan 14, 2012)

Once  FF reaches Nintendogs tier there's going to be removable limbs.

I can see it.

Of course that's impossible as not even Skyrim is Nintendogs tier


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2012)

ya lost me....


----------



## Gnome (Jan 14, 2012)

You can chop off dogs legs in Nintendogs?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 14, 2012)

Ways to enjoy anime:

1. Avoid all new anime.
2. Watch old anime.

Seems simple. Anime remains untarnished and good.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

implying there isn't shitty old anime.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Exactly...which really tells you something. Can not stand OP, Naruto or Bleach. God forbid FT....
> 
> 
> Back on topic....are any of ya getting XIII-2?



No love for Full Metal Alchemist?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2012)

The810kid said:


> No love for Full Metal Alchemist?



Brotherhood? No....not really.

I gotta ask...has anyone here played any of the old school gameboy FF games?


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Brotherhood? No....not really.
> 
> I gotta ask...has anyone here played any of the old school gameboy FF games?



I played the DS remake of the second one, but that's about it. Speaking of the SaGa games, there's a fun fact - did you know, in Final Fantasy XIII, there's a homage to the very first SaGa game? In that game, the final boss is actually susceptible to instant kill techniques. Similarly, so is Orphan (albeit only when staggered) - Vanille can actually kill it with her full ATB skill.

The more y'know.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

J
F
K'd


----------



## The World (Jan 15, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I played the DS remake of the second one, but that's about it. Speaking of the SaGa games, there's a fun fact - did you know, in Final Fantasy XIII, there's a homage to the very first SaGa game? In that game, the final boss is actually susceptible to instant kill techniques. Similarly, so is Orphan (albeit only when staggered) - Vanille can actually kill it with her full ATB skill.
> 
> The more y'know.



You mean the DS remake of the third one? There is no second one if I'm remembering correctly. 

There is also a remake of IV I believe too.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Brotherhood? No....not really.
> 
> I gotta ask...has anyone here played any of the old school gameboy FF games?


How could you not like Brotherhood.

It felt more complete then anime one, not to mention that they dident give scar some shitty death.


----------



## Esura (Jan 15, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> How could you not like Brotherhood.
> 
> It felt more complete then anime one, not to mention that they dident give scar some shitty death.


It took a minute for me to get into Brotherhood considering my first experience of FMA is the original anime and the Shamballa movie (never read the manga). I do prefer Brotherhood's ending over the original though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2012)

You know I did not know there was a rerelease for those games.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

So today I pre ordered XIII-2.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

Anyone know if Ultros or Gilgamesh are in XIII-2?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> So today I pre ordered XIII-2.



Mura after hearing this I now question your taste.



Gnome said:


> Anyone know if Ultros or Gilgamesh are in XIII-2?



If neither are in that just make this game look worst and worst...


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

not worth their time


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

The back of the case should read: "If you didn't think it could get any worse...It does."


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Mura after hearing this I now question your taste.



I always intended to get XIII-2 so that has never changed.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 15, 2012)

Mura said:


> I've had bad taste for a while now.



Mura

Ura

Sura

Esura.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2012)

zenieth said:


> haha
> 
> not worth their time



Yeah but they are franchise players. How can you not help an obviously flawed game by trying to supply it with the two of the top guys?



Gnome said:


> The back of the case should read: "If you didn't think it could get any worse...It does."



You know that is not the only series that should do that...



Mura said:


> I always intended to get XIII-2 so that has never changed.



Oh yeah....you were one of the rare fools that liked XIII.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2012)

The World said:


> You mean the DS remake of the third one? There is no second one if I'm remembering correctly.
> 
> There is also a remake of IV I believe too.



No, no, no... He said the Gameboy games. Those were called Final Fantasy Legends, or the SaGa games in Japan. One of them got a remake on the DS to commerate the anniversary. I've also played FFIII and FFIV DS, but they're a different matter entirely.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm pre-ordering, too, at some point this week. 





But I also already know it sucks. I enjoy things that aren't necessarily good, though (like Dynasty Warriors or Halo), just because I'm a fan of the series. It's a curse. On me and my wallet.



edit: wow, what a stupid 3000th post.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

3000 posts and Ascendant? You're well on your way, Faust.

And lol... pre-ordering a rental game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

No gamefly.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 15, 2012)

I have almost 15'000 posts and I'm "ne plus ultra", so I have no life!


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Aji Tae said:


> I have almost 15'000 posts and I'm "ne plus ultra", so I have no life!



I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed that it took me six years to finally break through Heaven and hit this many posts.

Though in all fairness, a year and a half of that was spent banned.

And another half a year or so exclusively in the Blender thanks to my probation.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Out of the three years I've been a member I've only actually been active for maybe 6 months total.  And I was so hoping to be a mod.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2012)

It took me a long time and many poss but I finally achieved wht I was aiming for.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 15, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh yeah....you were one of the rare fools that liked XIII.



Yes, I was wondering when you would remember.


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Out of the three years I've been a member I've only actually been active for maybe 6 months total.  And I was so hoping to be a mod.



Aww... were you inactive for two and a half years because you posted a picture of a giant, throbbing erection in the Blender, too?  I feel ya.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 15, 2012)

Lol, I didn't know what or where the blender was until some time last year. I don't even remember why I ever joined here or where I mostly posted.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm such a newer member compared to you guys. 

2005 join date.

Well 2008 was an okay year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'm pre-ordering, too, at some point this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Krory said:


> 3000 posts and Ascendant? You're well on your way, Faust.
> 
> And lol... pre-ordering a rental game.





Aji Tae said:


> I have almost 15'000 posts and I'm "ne plus ultra", so I have no life!





Krory said:


> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed that it took me six years to finally break through Heaven and hit this many posts.
> 
> Though in all fairness, a year and a half of that was spent banned.
> 
> And another half a year or so exclusively in the Blender thanks to my probation.





Krory said:


> Aww... were you inactive for two and a half years because you posted a picture of a giant, throbbing erection in the Blender, too?  I feel ya.



There will be no rep talk in this thread!


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

My 2005 join date is a lie.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 15, 2012)

haha

duping on dowels


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 15, 2012)

It's so strange that being an '06er is considered old these days.

Personally I think only '04ers deserve respect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 15, 2012)

Krory said:


> 3000 posts and Ascendant? You're well on your way, Faust.
> 
> And lol... pre-ordering a rental game.



I'd say he's a bit slow.


Krory said:


> I don't know whether to be proud or ashamed that it took me six years to finally break through Heaven and hit this many posts.
> 
> Though in all fairness, a year and a half of that was spent banned.
> 
> And another half a year or so exclusively in the Blender thanks to my probation.



You be a lady? Because that's what it says 
Yet it says you are male on about you...
WHAT ARE YOU?!


----------



## Krory (Jan 15, 2012)

Have you ever seen the movie Dogma?

"I'm as anatomically correct as a Ken doll."


----------



## The World (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been banned from the Blender since 09 I think.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 16, 2012)

The Blender made me nervous since it was where a lot of the smarter posters were.

Unfriendly smarter posters.

I made a couple topics but mostly just hung out in the Agony since Convos are just places to chill and no pressure.

Then I think the Agony was discontinued and I just don't go there anymore.


----------



## BVB (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

9,000+ posts and still Ascendant. Like 90% of my posts are in this area. I used to post a bit in the Naruto and Bleach forums and Bathhouse for a bit at one point.



Mura said:


> So today I pre ordered XIII-2.


Figured you would. I didn't know you were into fighters so I was actually kind of surprised when you said you are going to get Extend. I was going to bargin bin it just because I'm pissed that ASW has the balls to release this update with only one character and three DLC characters I already bought but I'm a sucker for limited editions. Their reason for it? No room for Relius and the other new characters they want us to pay for on the character select screen of the original CS.

Capcom's fighters is starting to not look so bad now. I guess I'm still part of the problem though as I do like to stay up to date on balance changes in fighters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> 9,000+ posts and still Ascendant. Like 90% of my posts are in this area. I used to post a bit in the Naruto and Bleach forums and Bathhouse for a bit at one point.
> 
> 
> Figured you would. I didn't know you were into fighters so I was actually kind of surprised when you said you are going to get Extend. I was going to bargin bin it just because I'm pissed that ASW has the balls to release this update with only one character and three DLC characters I already bought but I'm a sucker for limited editions. Their reason for it? No room for Relius and the other new characters they want us to pay for on the character select screen of the original CS.
> ...



Fighters are a major part of my games. You see me talk about melty blood so I thought you knew. I play AH3 as well but haven't touched it recently. I mainly play 2D anime styled ones, I really don't play any others now that I think about it.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Fighters are a major part of my games.* You see me talk about melty blood so I thought you knew. I play AH3 as well but haven't touched it recently. I mainly play 2D anime styled ones, I really don't play any others now that I think about it.



I just thought you like Melty Blood because of the Tsukihime characters.

But wow, we are really similar in taste then...aside from me not caring for tri-Ace.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I just thought you like Melty Blood because of the Tsukihime characters.
> 
> But wow, we are really similar in taste then...aside from me not caring for tri-Ace.



Fighters will never get out of my system, when I was little I played them hardcore with my cousin. It just went from there. We are similiar no doubt, still don't get your hatred about tri-ace but oh well. I'll respect that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Fighters will never get out of my system, when I was little I played them hardcore with my cousin. It just went from there. We are similiar no doubt, still don't get your hatred about tri-ace but oh well. I'll respect that.



SF Alpha 2 was where it was at when I was a kid. It was also the start of my Sakura Kasugano obsess...fandom. I also played quite a bit of Eternal Champions and Virtua Fighter back then too.

My issue with tri-Ace is pretty similar to my issue with most of Level 5's non-DQ RPGs, that the games they make sucks to me in pretty much all aspects but gameplay, which would normally not be an issue for me in any other genres that's not RPGs. I never got to play their classics during the fifth generation of consoles but I managed to play them on PSP. Valkyrie Profile, Star Ocean 1 and 2, and Crisis Core were among my first PSP games I owned and I remember hearing so many good things about VP and SO so I bought them. Needless to say, aside from Crisis Core I was very disappointed with my used purchases. Also, it killed it any incentive for me to get SO Til the End of Time, a game I thought looked cool but could never find locally anywhere. RoF was just the final straw though. Hate that game. I can honestly say the only tri-Ace game I've ever gotten any joy from playing was The Last Hope, and that's generally considered tri-Ace's weakest RPG. I liked the female characters in it...well all of the playable characters that's not the main dude...and the game is pure, unintentional comedy for me. Also, battles is top notch.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

....what?

That's so random.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory can be pretty cool sometimes...


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Not random at all.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Whatever...I'm curious on how Platinum the Trinity plays in EXTEND.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

I can use her in CS2, she ain't too bad.


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Is she Noel good? I want a reason to learn other characters besides Noel. I tried Makoto, but timing the charging of her Drive for different combos is a bit...much.

I've only bought Makoto and Valkenhayn. Would of bought Platinum until Extend was originally teased.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Noel can adapt to various situations so its hard to compare but platinum can play long and short range, her damage is lacking though. The key with her is changing her weapons into the three forms it can go into to deal good damage and adapt to her opponent.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Gnome I see your sig, I'll have you know I'm a giants fan.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Gnome I see your sig, I'll have you know I'm a giants fan.



Get ready for an ass kicking then.


----------



## Krory (Jan 16, 2012)

Crazy kids and your American football.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Get ready for an ass kicking then.



Lets see if you'll be eating your words come gametime.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2012)

Mura said:


> Lets see if you'll be eating your words come gametime.



Nope              .


----------



## Esura (Jan 16, 2012)

Krory said:


> Crazy kids and your American football.



Eh, I'm not really that big on football or basketball personally but its all the rave here. Game + Sunday + me at work = longest day of my fucking life. People buy beer like a crackhead looking for their fix when a game is on and it makes my day at work harder.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nope              .



If you guys can't control nicks then its gonna be a long day for SF.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 16, 2012)

Regardless, it will be a good freaking match.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 16, 2012)

That much I'll agree with.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm from New York and I still think 49ers is better than the Giants.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't like to watch sweaty, beefy men dogpiling each other.

I'm from Detroit. Hockey all the way.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

that is hilarious two fold.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

So you hate on hockey now?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh I'm not hating hockey.

That post is just hilarious as fuck.

Might take a bit to understand why. And no I don't just mean your boku no pico fetish. That's more like slightly humorous whipped cream.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 17, 2012)

Just beat Deus Ex 3, pretty good game


----------



## Esura (Jan 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Just beat Deus Ex 3, pretty good game



Welcome to the club.

Adam Jensen is forever bossmodo though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So you hate on hockey now?


Isn't hockey that sport where men beat on each other?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

Of course if Zael was from Detroit it would be all about Hockey...sure as hell had not been about Football till this year.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Isn't hockey that sport where men beat on each other?



It's a sport where fights (at least back in the day - not so much since American hockey was "Europeanized" or whatever) do typically break out. 

What I meant about football was tackling. I have nothing against a sport being rough. It's just guys chasing after other guys so they can pin them to the ground just doesn't appeal to me.

Hockey is a rough sport but a fun rough sport. 

I haven't really followed it in a few years though. Last time I did I was supporting the Penguins and guess what? They won. 

I should play the Lotto or something. Might get lucky.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

If I followed a sport it would be soccer, I love soccer.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

They should have updated all the terrible voice acting in the HD remake.

And soccer is a third world sport.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2012)

Yes yes we know...but still none of the PS era FF games. Skipped them.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 17, 2012)

I loved Tara Strong though.


----------



## The World (Jan 17, 2012)

But she sucks donkey dick.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

Could make a joke here about donkey shows but I wil not.

I like her myself. I've been hearing her in things since I was a kid an she's done a really godo job of mixing it up.

I mean, I had no clue the Goth chick from Extreme Ghostbusters was also Rikku.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 17, 2012)

The World said:


> But she sucks donkey dick.



Hey, none of that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Could make a joke here about donkey shows but I wil not.
> 
> I like her myself. I've been hearing her in things since I was a kid an she's done a really godo job of mixing it up.
> 
> I mean, I had no clue the Goth chick from Extreme Ghostbusters was also Rikku.



I did.

It's pretty obvious.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

Well I guess it could be the fact I haven't seen Extreme Ghostbusters since I was like 10.


----------



## Krory (Jan 17, 2012)

Or you just suck.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 17, 2012)

Getting back on the topic of FFX voice-acting, I liked Auron, Lulu and Yunalesca. The last one in particular needs more appreciation.

I also thought James Arnold Taylor did his role justice. He was playing an annoying-as-hell moron after all.

OOh and I really liked Lucil's voice. A minor character but I liked her.



			
				Krory said:
			
		

> Or you just suck.
> 
> Just sayin'.



Probably that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I despise Yunalesca with a passion. Fuck her and that random difficulty spike of a boss fight. Only damn boss that really fucked me up in that game.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Come on, you're joking, right? Ha ha ha. Very funny.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

The game designers were really just being dicks by having both her and Seymour Flux use the Zombie/Full-Life Combo.

I mean, one of them I could accept but not both.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> Come on, you're joking, right? Ha ha ha. Very funny.



Shut up. I didn't anticipate that fight and wasn't prepared for it. What made it worse is that I only used like two saves which were all in Zanarkand and I was fucking low on...every item.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Was it your first Final Fantasy or something...?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

No.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

calling krory K-daddy to even out esua's e-baby


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I despise Yunalesca with a passion. Fuck her and that random difficulty spike of a boss fight. Only damn boss that really fucked me up in that game.





Krory said:


> Come on, you're joking, right? Ha ha ha. Very funny.





Esura said:


> Shut up. I didn't anticipate that fight and wasn't prepared for it. What made it worse is that I only used like two saves which were all in Zanarkand and I was fucking low on...every item.



terrible planning Esura...terrible terrible terrible...


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

When I first fought her after that cool but overly fucking long cutscene and managed to beat her first form despite my current fucked up situation I was like...yeah boi! Then the bitch transformed and I'm like....fuuuck. Oh, and what makes it worse is that every time I die I have to see that long ass fucking cutscene again...and again...and again. And because I only used like two or three saves all in the same fucking area I had to start all over, because I wasn't getting through her bullshit with the way I was atm.

Nowadays when I fight her she isn't a problem but she totally threw me off back then.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

"WHAT?! WHY IS THERE A BOSS IN A DUNGEON/CLIMAX IN A FINAL FANTASY GAME?! IT'S ONLY HAPPENED NINE TIMES BEFORE THIS!"


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Shut up. Yunalesca is a special case. I dare say aside from Ruby and Sapphire Weapon, she is probably was the third hardest boss for me in the series. Not even the wind bitch in FFIV compares.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

She is probably was?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Shut up, shut up, shut up.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

So which is it?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

I-it's not like I like you or anything k-krory baka. >///<


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Wasn't Yunalesca that really easy boss in that one game?


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wasn't Yunalesca that really easy boss in that one game?



Apparently, she is probably was the third hardest boss for Esua.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Wasn't Yunalesca that *really easy boss* in that one game?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> uguuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~




mmmmhmmm Nice to know, Esua


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Did you quote me with an image? I can't see it.

Oh well, you're bad, that's whats important.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot Gnome has me on ignore for some reason.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

I subscribe to Democracy Peace Theory.

The Majority says Yunalesca was hard.

Therefore, for the sake of world peace, we must ignore Krory and Gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot Gnome has me on ignore for some reason.



No, that was a while ago, not anymore.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Most people I know had problems with Yunalesca. Krory and Gnome just like to be different that's all.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

Majority of who exactly?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Not going to lie, my friend was at my house when I got to that fight, he had already done it so he pretty much just told me what to do.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Esua always seems to be part of this special, magical minority.

Us "norms" or "normies" usually just call them "slow."


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Kory, you actually consider yourself apart of the norm? The fuck is this?


----------



## zenieth (Jan 18, 2012)

I ship K x E


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I ship K x E



It's canon.

He was made my bitch some time ago.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's canon.
> 
> He was made my* bitch* some time ago.



I'm no one's bitch friend.

Remember who brings home the bread fool. Do what you do best and bend over.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Aww, that's cute... he's trying to assert dominance.

He thinks he's people.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

That's five bucks I'm docking from your allowance now.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> That's five bucks I'm docking from your allowance now.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I wear the pants in the relationship Kory, remember that.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Leather assless chaps don't count as "the pants."


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

A real man knows when to lube up.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Kory takes it raw.


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Apparently so did the hooker you had in junior high.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

Who's the pitcher and who's the catcher/receiver?


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Esua tries to catch but he needs more practice. Can't even do that...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

I miss CMX.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Me too. Kory isn't as cool as CMX.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

He was on like this morning, and we don't need more Ultros talk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

krory can be cool when he wants to be


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> krory can be cool when he wants to be



I demand you stop spreading lies and slander about me.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

People aren't "cool" because they want to be.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> People aren't "cool" because they want to be.



Of course they are gnome.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> People aren't "cool" because they want to be.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> Of course they are gnome.


Nope.

Exactly.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

To bring this back to Final Fantasy...

What is Final Fantasy's version of Poochie?


----------



## Krory (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> To bring this back to Final Fantasy...
> 
> What is Final Fantasy's version of Poochie?



Tidus. Snow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What is Final Fantasy's version of Poochie?














Krory said:


> Tidus. Snow.


We need to go deeper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

You guys talking about anal sex or something still?


This thread is disgusting.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

I wasn't me CMX.

I tried to be the voice of wholesome decency but I'm just one man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Well let's turn this ship around.


Have you played any Final Fantasy games lately? I mean without trying to apply fully nude hack patches and with your pants off.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

Hm...nope, not really. Last one I played was XII and that was about three months ago.

I've been wanting to eplay VII but I'm just kinda lazy. Plus I have a bunch of brand new things I want to start with so no time to revist the old.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

No. But I really want to. Wish they brought everything to xbox in some way or another. I don't want to play them on PS with nothing to go for but a third playthrough. I want my damn achievements.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

FF HD collection would be so awesome.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Well, I was replaying FFVII for a bit and FFXIII in preparation for FFXIII-2 in between Netflix binges.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hm...nope, not really. Last one I played was XII and that was about three months ago.
> 
> I've been wanting to eplay VII but I'm just kinda lazy. Plus I have a bunch of brand new things I want to start with so no time to revist the old.


Maybe you should try playing FFVI. Or FFV.

While naked.


Sephiroth said:


> FF HD collection would be so awesome.


That'd be nice, but only if it sported a remake of FFV and FFVI. 

Then I'd buy it.


Esura said:


> Well, I was replaying FFVII for a bit and FFXIII in preparation for FFXIII-2 in between Netflix binges.


You poor soul.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

no, haven't played lately. i'm thinking about playing chrono trigger again though but my PSX controller is gone T_____T.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no, haven't played lately. i'm thinking about playing chrono trigger again though but my PSX controller is gone T_____T.



Just get the DS version and call it a game set match of a night.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Yeah I beat it on PS and computer so I'm waiting to get a DS to play it again. Trifecta baby.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I sold my DS copy to some dude on the street but I may buy another copy down the line.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

> does not own a DS OTL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm waiting for Chrono Trigger 2.

I already replayed that game on SNES like 4 months ago.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

hey guys, what's the best line that's ever been said? 





& no Ultros quotes allowed.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

"There is neither good nor bad. Only perspective"..... Only 'cause it's close to the original Shakespearean phrase which I have tattooed.


Or when Tidus and Yuna lol really loud.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> hey guys, what's the best line that's ever been said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't tease the octopus, kids.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I sold my DS copy to some dude on the street but I may buy another copy down the line.



So you got mugged?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

*noel:* "it's a time gate. it's like a portal." 



i swear this is the stupidest best line evarrrr


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *noel:* "it's a time gate. it's like a portal."
> 
> 
> 
> i swear this is the stupidest best line evarrrr



*[vote lynch FF XIII-2]*


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So you got mugged?



No, I actually never got mugged before *knock on wood*.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> No, I actually never got mugged before *knock on wood*.



So he offered you sex?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> To bring this back to Final Fantasy...
> 
> What is Final Fantasy's version of Poochie?





Krory said:


> Tidus. Snow.



....Vaan....



BrightlyGoob said:


> hey guys, what's the best line that's ever been said?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Enough expository banter! Now we fight like men! And ladies! And ladies who dress like men! For Gilgamesh... it is morphing time!"


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So he offered you sex?



No....what in the hell are you thinking? I just sold the game to some dude on the street known for buying random games off people in the past, even if they are shit. Is it that hard to believe?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

no gilgamesh either pfft



new question:
whose character design is most realistic?



my answer = snow
douchiest design, dresses like a homeless person


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

Everyone in FF8 looked pretty realistic.

So, out of them, I guess Squall or Seifer.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *[vote lynch FF XIII-2]*



Obvious Bomb is obvious.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> So he offered you sex?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> no gilgamesh either pfft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Turks and Sazh are the only one that comes to mind.

The most realistic designs are often the most boring ones though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 18, 2012)

*knock on wood*


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> The Turks and Sazh are the only one that comes to mind.
> 
> The most realistic designs are often the most boring ones though.



I agree too realistic is very boring, but there is nothing realistic about Reno.

The Turks are cool in general though.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

Laguna's general concept is pretty realistic.


----------



## Deimos (Jan 18, 2012)

Lulu is realistic.


----------



## BVB (Jan 18, 2012)

tifa's clothing is quite realistic except her armguards and maybe different shoes.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

under skanky standards of realistic fashion, yes i agree


----------



## Deimos (Jan 18, 2012)

^ Earrings are off.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> under skanky standards of realistic fashion, yes i agree



Honestly, at work on a Saturday night you'd see a lot of chicks with skimpy clothes like Tifa. One of the reasons I don't mind working Saturday nights.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> *no gilgamesh either* pfft
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Esura said:


> The Turks and Sazh are the only one that comes to mind.
> 
> The most realistic designs are often the most boring ones though.





Sephiroth said:


> I agree too realistic is very boring, but there is nothing realistic about Reno.
> 
> The Turks are cool in general though.



as for design Yeah turks, Tifa, Sazh, Laguna, SeeDs in general, and Cid from 8.



Chigoobarito said:


> tifa's clothing is quite realistic except her armguards and maybe different shoes.





BrightlyGoob said:


> under skanky standards of realistic fashion, yes i agree



will you always say that every time Tifa is mention BG dear?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 18, 2012)

of course i will .




yup, it burns my eyes because i live in cali & everywhere you'll see fake girls with boobs sagging out of their shirts wearing clothes like tifa





or worse, cosplayers


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

I was gonna mention Tifa, but overall skirt combo seemed weird. Not many girls with that kinda shirt showing their entire belly around here either. Even our sluts are self-conscious as fuck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I was gonna mention Tifa, but overall skirt combo seemed weird. Not many girls with that kinda shirt showing their entire belly around here either. *Even our sluts are self-conscious as fuck.*



wha? what part of the world do you live in!?


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Look at his location.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

NYC. I wasn't being completely serious, but in comparison to what I imagine Cali to be like or Miami where it's warmer and stylistically people are more confident to express their freedom and sexuality I think our women would be less likely to dress like a Tifa to just walk outside.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

oh NY, then that is understandable. must be cold as fuck at night there in certain parts.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll say, you ain't kidding.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 18, 2012)

It's pretty fucking cold, yeah. We get the extremes of every season pretty much.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Damn...your gif is enticing me and making me want to watch whatever anime that is Mura. Hot damn work dat pole girl.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Damn...your gif is enticing me and making me want to watch whatever anime that is Mura. Hot damn work dat pole girl.



Highschool DxD. Has two episodes out. First two volumes of the light novel translated. Manga has six chapters out.

She can definitely work it, I can tell you that.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Whats it about? Is it like School Rumble or something?

I may put this on my list. Right now I'm watching Vanguard and Negima!? on Netflix.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats it about? Is it like School Rumble or something?
> 
> I may put this on my list. Right now I'm watching Vanguard and Negima!? on Netflix.



Its about a guy named Issei who is a perverted high school student who is asked on a date by a girl. She then kills him during that date because it was her mission. Then he gets revived by the girl in my sig as a devil and becomes her servant.


----------



## The World (Jan 18, 2012)

I thought you said Highschool of the dead..........OH LAWD!

From your synopsis looks to be about as dumb as that show anyway.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

The World said:


> I thought you said Highschool of the dead..........OH LAWD!
> 
> *From your synopsis looks to be about as dumb as that show anyway.*



Thats what everyone else says when they first read the synopsis. Then when they start looking into it then they realize its awesome.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Its about a guy named Issei who is a perverted high school student who is asked on a date by a girl. She then kills him during that date because it was her mission. Then he gets revived by the girl in my sig as a devil and becomes her servant.*



Screw the naysayers, this synopsis sounds awesome as fuck. 

I...must....watch this.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Screw the naysayers, this synopsis sounds awesome as fuck.
> 
> I...must....watch this.



Issei is a male lead that is gunning to create his own harem. Can't say that about many.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

I dunno, I've heard about a guy going out and trying to get girls to do nasty things for him.

I think he quite lost his head in all the excitement.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its no problem.
> 
> Fate/ZERO and now this are the first two animes ever I'm actually watching when they come out instead of years later.



I wasn't sure Highschool DxD would come out over here.....until funimation licensed it today.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a HDMI cable running from my PC to my TV, so I just watch shit that way.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have a HDMI cable running from my PC to my TV, so I just watch shit that way.



Rocking a SDTV still.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have a HDMI cable running from my PC to my TV, so I just watch shit that way.



Me too, same here.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

Shut up, me and my SDTV been through a lot together. Until this friend conks out I ain't buying another TV.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Just drop the thing, that outta conk it out.


----------



## Esura (Jan 18, 2012)

I have on multiple occasions on accident. friend can withstand a lot which is why I adore it. Seems like every new tech released nowadays is dumb fragile though.

Only issue I have with my SDTV is of some newer games and the fonts only optimized for HDTVs, fucking small ass fonts. I know eventually I'd have to get one but its not anytime soon that's for sure. I'd say by next gen (or maybe this year if my income tax return turns out right) I would have a nice HD setup.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

You could just play those via emulator so you don't use money.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Do PS1 emulators work good? I tried one once with Chrono Cross and it ran like shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

If you set the settings on it right, it'll work fine.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

Well unless the settings are provided for me somewhere, I ain't bothering with it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 18, 2012)

Nois helped me out with mine, ask him about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

It's pretty simple to set up ePSXe or whatever it is. I've done it countless times and I'm an idiot.





Set the bios to the bios folder and the plugins to the plugin folder.

The only real issues may be in setting the right Video Plugin. I've had problems with that but it really just comes down to selecting one, pressing play, and seeing what happens. if ti doesn't work right then pick another.

The only other thing you might need is something to unpack ZIP or RAR files.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 18, 2012)

Ya know, I never had much to do with Spyro. Looking back, I think I maybe missed out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2012)

Zael you can not expect to be able to play every great or entertaining or (to some people) overrated game when it comes out. If it holds up to time go right ahead. If not....still does not hurt to try if the price is right.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 18, 2012)

I highly doubt Spyro has withstood time.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I have a HDMI cable running from my PC to my TV, so I just watch shit that way.



That's how big ballas just like to roll.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

The World said:


> That's how big ballas just like to roll.



I have big balls. That's what you're saying...right?


----------



## Disaresta (Jan 19, 2012)

VastoLorDae said:


> You already had your mind set on not liking them that is why you were destined to not like them.



quite the opposite, i went into both expecting, hoping to be proven wrong...particularly in the case of 8, triple-triad is fun as shit at least.

and spyro is fun all day erey day, the only thing that hasn't held up is the camera, as is the case with most of my favorite games from that era...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I highly doubt Spyro has withstood time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2012)

Disaresta said:


> quite the opposite, i went into both expecting, hoping to be proven wrong...particularly in the case of 8, triple-triad is fun as shit at least.
> 
> and spyro is fun all day erey day, the only thing that hasn't held up is the camera, as is the case with most of my favorite games from that era...



Well from your other post it sounded like a useless endeavor you were doing...my bad.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

I played one of the newer Spyros... they ruined one of my favorite characters from my childhood.

I remember playing that game first on the demo that had MGS, Crash Bandicoot, and some zombie game.  Then I bought it and never had a memory card so I always started over and over. Oh, the persistence of children. Or the ignorance.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

Newer spyro?

I am rather certain that IP ended at the 3rd game.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

Legend of Spyro: DotD. Still same character, even if not Canon. My post is still valid.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

I am rather certain that there has not been a spyro since the third game and never will be


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

The old Spyro games are always fun.

Crash is superior though.



Disaresta said:


> ff 8, just as over rated as i always thought.



Someone overrated FF8, no really?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 19, 2012)

I assume you don't consider any of the reboots and spin-offs to exist since you loved the game enough that them fucking it up hurts your inner child?

Otherwise you're just weird.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

I forgot about Skylanders, that's a Spyro game. Probably the best "Sky" game of 2011.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I forgot about Skylanders, that's a Spyro game. Probably the best "Sky" game of 2011.



Better than Skyward Sword?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

Better than SS and Skyrim.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Never even heard of Skylanders before. Does it have dragons and naked sluts in it?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Better than SS and Skyrim.





I must give it a try then.


----------



## The World (Jan 19, 2012)

Outlandish claims!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I was watching the Skylanders commercial and then, at the end, it turned into a toy.




Good troll job.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I was watching the Skylanders commercial and then, at the end, it turned into a toy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In all honesty here, I think the idea is interesting and they need to do the same tech with card games.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

What about that one ps3 card game? I forgot what it was called.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 19, 2012)

It was based on the use of a camera and cheating was really prevalent from what I've heard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> DQ 7                         .


Shit, good call. 


Gnome said:


> In all honesty here, I think the idea is interesting and they need to do the same tech with card games.


I always liked the Monster Rancher thing, where you could put in various CDs and get random-ass monsters.

That was fun.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

You ever played Arcana, CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I might have, but I think I hated it. Which system is that on?


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I might have, but I think I hated it. Which system is that on?



Super Nintendo.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Yeah, I probably hated it. 

Is it one of those first person dungeon crawlers? Hate those.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I always liked the Monster Rancher thing, where you could put in various CDs and get random-ass monsters.
> 
> That was fun.


Didn't always work though and I have no idea how you would emulate it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Well you can use the CD-ROM in emulation, so I think it would still work.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Well you can use the CD-ROM in emulation, so I think it would still work.



You could try it I guess, knock yourself out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Not that motivated. I liked the idea, but the game was flawed. The monsters died so damn quickly it was bullshit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Not that motivated. I liked the idea, but the game was flawed. The monsters died so damn quickly it was bullshit.



Well it's possible that MR 2 isn't like that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Playstation emulation? 

How about Rhapsody then CMX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Well it's possible that MR 2 isn't like that.


I don't remember if they addressed that and screwed other stuff up or what. I just remember that after putting all those hours into a monster I really like and having it die on me was total bullshit.


Sephiroth said:


> Playstation emulation?
> 
> How about Rhapsody then CMX.


Played it.

Decent game, but nothing special.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 19, 2012)

Jade Cacoon, Vanguard Bandits, and Monster Seed off the top of my head of cools things to try.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

Monster Seed?

I might try that. I have the other two games already.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2012)

anyone remember Wild Arms?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Chigoobarito said:


> anyone remember Wild Arms?



1-4 were pretty good.


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2012)

there are 4 games? O_o

I just saw the game on PSN and bought it.. been playing it for an hour.. I love nostalgia


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 19, 2012)

Chigoobarito said:


> there are 4 games? O_o
> 
> I just saw the game on PSN and bought it.. been playing it for an hour.. I love nostalgia



Many more than that I think those are just the ones I have played.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 19, 2012)

XF is one of the best Strategy RPGs gameplay wise.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 19, 2012)

I remember playing Wild Arms 1, 2, and 3. After that though it was like, "okay fuck this series".

I mean, the first two were pretty good, but it started getting weirder and/or worse.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 22, 2012)

someone drew a mustache on the FFXIII-2 board





I _really_ want it now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I remember playing Wild Arms 1, 2, and 3. After that though it was like, "okay fuck this series".
> 
> I mean, the first two were pretty good, but it started getting weirder and/or worse.



It was getting weirder.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## The World (Jan 24, 2012)

*vomits            *


----------



## Fraust (Jan 24, 2012)

*vomits          *


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 25, 2012)

Fixed it for ya.


----------



## The World (Jan 25, 2012)

Yea now with 100% more chinstache.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

*Happy Birthday Final Fantasy!*

​
I just want to start off the occasion by saying that, aside from FFII and FFXII, I love pretty much every entry of the series...even FFVIII and IX. Hell, when I think about it, I like FFIII too despite how much I fake grief about it now. I did put a lot of hours into FFIII.

May FF continue to live on! Still one of my favorite JRPG series around.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2012)

*even* IX? get out. IX is among the best.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

I found IX ungodly dull when I first played it a year ago. I find it ok now but its nowhere near my favorite though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

FFIX is good, Esura is just bad.


----------



## Esura (Jan 25, 2012)

IX is just ok to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 25, 2012)

IX is great, Esura is just ok to me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 25, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> IX is great, Esura is just ok to me.


My Reaction to esura:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 25, 2012)

IX is good, not a fan of the characters not named Vivi though.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 25, 2012)

Kuja, top villains. Zidane, top male leads (easily). Freya, top animal-characters.

Blank, number 1 character in the series.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 25, 2012)

^ everything that's said here.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 25, 2012)

Also Burmecia is the best fucking city in fuck all history of FF


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Oglop Cid is a top-tier Cid.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Sephiroth, top villains. Cecil, top male leads (easily). Kimahri, top animal-characters.
> 
> Lightning/Yuna, number 1 character in the series.



Fixed for you.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

...Kimahri was total garbage in both story and gameplay.

The only good thing about him is the fight on Gagazet.

*HORNLESS!! HORNLESS!!*

The music helps too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Lightning


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

>Kimahri
>Yuna

Esua tier quality

I'd note Sephiroth but at least he had some semblance of decency in 1/3 of the shit he was in.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

All shall become one with the void.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Yuna did become  a lot less horrible in X-2 but still far from best character in the series.

Best character in the series is probably like Rubicante or something.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Its the list of characters Esura fantasizes about, Kimahri included.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

But gnome

Kimahri hornless

How he can satisfy?


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

He uses a lance for a reason.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

This just reminds me of the Let's Play of FFX done by this group of guys on SomethingAwful. During the Cloister of Trials crap they entertain themselves (and he viewers?) by reading fanfiction.

Their fanfic of choice was one about Kimahri and Tidus....

They did it once or twice before everyone threw up enought and made them stop.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ...Kimahri was total garbage in both story and gameplay.
> 
> The only good thing about him is the fight on Gagazet.
> 
> ...


And he is still better than any animal-like character that's playable in FF.


Gnome said:


> Its the list of characters Esura fantasizes about, Kimahri included.



No, these aren't characters I fantasizes about, just characters I think are cool and well written.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> And he is still better than any animal-like character that's playable in FF.
> 
> 
> No, these aren't characters I fantasizes about, just characters I think are cool and well written.



But what about the teachings Esua?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Hornless baby.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 26, 2012)

I like Freya more than Kimahri.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 26, 2012)

Freya is assless.


ASSLESS! ASSLESS!


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

You're all noobs.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> You're all noobs.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't believe my post was disrespected with some of the worst characters in the series, bar Sephiroth.

Esubutt, you butt.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Faust, you dare talk bad about Cecil?


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

Hah, caught you.

It seems you're not as Esubutt as you put on. You defend the only other respectable character, knowingly. You therefore know the other characters are shit enough not to defend.

Esubutt, you are the troll of all trolls. Krory has competition.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura is Small Ronso.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm starting to think that Esura is the most consistent and best Troll in the world.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

But....I'm not a troll.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

HORNLESS HORNLESS!

I like Kimahri, he talk funny!


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

I hated using Kimahri but as a character he was one badass friend I tell you what. And even without his horns he ended up owning all those other Ronso bitches. 

Kimahri is so cool.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> And he is still better than any animal-like character that's playable in FF.
> 
> 
> No, these aren't characters I fantasizes about, just characters I think are cool and well written.


He is nowhere near as cool as lynx from cc.

and red 13 is just plain better


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Never played CC so no comment.

Doubt this Lynx character is better than Mareg from Grandia II though. He is like Kimahri but x10 cooler and rough. And...he goes out like a true warrior...


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

Nanaki is the single best animal-character. No ifs, ands, or me giving a fuck.

I don't even wanna hear that Fran is on par. I know some people have a thing for her.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

>Hating on Blue Mage

Typical Esua.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Fran was terrible.

Best animal character is....uh....I don't remember really liking any of them.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nanaki is the single best animal-character. No ifs, ands, or me giving a fuck.
> 
> I don't even wanna hear that *Fran* is on par. I know some people have a thing for her.


Until you mentioned her...I swear to god I forgot about Fran. For some reason I have FFXII like blocked from my mind.

And Red XIII was a waste of space. Cait Sith was more interesting than him.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Until you mentioned her...I swear to god I forgot about Fran. For some reason I have FFXII like blocked from my mind.
> 
> *And Red XIII was a waste of space. Cait Sith was more interesting than him.*



How dare you, I dun even...........*sounds of a black woman stereotypically ranting*


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

But Cait Sith wasn't even real so it's a moot point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I hated using Kimahri but as a character he was one badass friend I tell you what. And even without his horns he ended up owning all those other Ronso bitches.
> 
> Kimahri is so cool.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

Cait Sith isn't even real. Therefore, nullified. edit: beat me to it

Red XIII. God-tier. Only he can help save the world after his poor grandfather died, forgive his father for a lie, and then outlive the rest of humanity.

all hail motherfucking kuja... and red xiii.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Does Quina count as an animal character?

It is thanks to his or her love that Vivi had so many kids and could live on. I think that earns him/her a few cool points.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Nanaki didn't forgive his father for a lie

He felt ashamed of himself for believing his father to be a waste who abandoned him

when in truth his father went "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" to save the entire village


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Krory said:


> But Cait Sith wasn't even real so it's a moot point.



And yet this character that's just essentially a puppet is better than a character thats not.

Red XIII sucks balls, shitty piece of shitty dog shit. Weakest main character in FFVII.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

I still think it's laughable to hate on the Blue Mage.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I'd have liked Nanaki more if his relevancy hadn't completely disappeared after Cosmo Canyon
I mean sure Freya's arc didn't last long either but Jump was hella swag.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

Seriously though Kimahri of all characters.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 26, 2012)

I mean if you can call a spot filler a character


----------



## Fraust (Jan 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nanaki didn't forgive his father for a lie
> 
> He felt ashamed of himself for believing his father to be a waste who abandoned him
> 
> when in truth his father went "YOU SHALL NOT PASS" to save the entire village



I didn't mean his father lied. But the lie about his father. Ashamed is more appropriate. The lie he told himself, ashamed for believing it.

and lol@Esua, "weakest main character" and then likes Kimahri.


----------



## Krory (Jan 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't mean his father lied. But the lie about his father. Ashamed is more appropriate. The lie he told himself, ashamed for believing it.
> 
> and lol@Esua, "weakest main character" and then likes Kimahri.



But then he hates using him because he apparently doesn't know how to use a Blue Mage.

What a n00b.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

Red XIII receiving hate is pretty odd.

I can't think of a cooler animal companion.


----------



## The World (Jan 26, 2012)

What hate? Besides lolEsua.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Red XIII was the best main character in FFVII. Esura you're terrible.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Red XIII receiving hate is pretty odd.
> 
> I can't think of a cooler animal companion.



I only hated on Red because people are hating on Kimahri.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

From now on, I support Esura and all of his endeavors.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

Raitonin-chan kawaiiii~


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 26, 2012)

Gnome said:


> From now on, I support Esura and all of his endeavors.


I almost thought you were serious.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Buddy....you are scaring me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

I was about to say that Red XIII being the best main character in VII doesn't make him a great character because VII has one of the worst casts in the series...but then I remembered how bad the casts of VIII, X and XIII are. The cast of VI could be split up and given to those three games and their casts would be improved several times over.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

^ And fuck your set man. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> I almost thought you were serious.



I would go further with this...


but I'm pretty ashamed atm.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I was about to say that Red XIII being the best main character in VII doesn't make him a great character because *VII has one of the worst casts in the series...*but then *I remembered how bad the casts of* VIII, *X* and XIII are. The cast of VI could be split up and given to those three games and their casts would be improved several times over.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 26, 2012)

VII has smoker misogynist Cid, so it ain't all bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

I didn't mind the cast of VII that much. Sure they each had one story arc then became irrelevant but that's par for the course in JRPGs it seems. Hell, they beat out FFVIII and FFIX because at least every member of VII's cast had some character arc where they reached their plateau of development. IX pretty much forgot about everyone but Zidane and Garnet and VII never once cared about anyne besides Squall and Rinoa.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

I only liked two party members in VII(Red XIII and Cid) and one from X(Auron). Outside of the main party and main villain, VII has an enjoyable cast, I liked the Turks, Rufus and especially Hojo(best character in the game). X is just terrible, worse main character ever in Tidus, Wakka has a terrible design and is quite facepalm worthy(BOOM! Like happy festival fireworks....), Lulu is there just for the tits, Kimahri is a bore, Yuna is a doormat. I can stand Rikku even though shes just there for fanservice as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Hojo was really just misunderstood. I mean when we first come upon him he's just trying to save two endangered species. His whole Jenova Project was also just an attempt to keep a dying race alive.

Hojo for true hero of FFVII.

Sure beats out those terrorists who actively sabotaged an attempt to save the world. (stealing the Huge Materia from the rocket sent to destroy Meteor)


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Aside from FFXII, I like most of the main characters in FF.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

I'm not fond of main characters in almost anything. Hate Tidus, hate Cloud, hate Vann(still don't think hes the main char...), hate Squall. Zidane is okay. All three possible main characters of VI are good though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> The cast of VI could be split up and given to those three games and their casts would be improved several times over.



I know people like to put VI on a pedestal, but come on mon, it has a fair share of bad and or shallow characters.

Strago, Gau, Reim, and Umaro didn't really add anything to the game, well it's cool to have a uncontrollable Yeti I suppose.

Setzer however has my favorite character arc and would welcome him in any game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 26, 2012)

Should spread the FFIV cast around instead.

That was an awesome group. 

Plus they're all unkillable.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

Cept Tellah.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 26, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I know people like to put VI on a pedestal


It deserves to be on one.



> but come on mon, it has a fair share of bad and or shallow characters.


None of them are really bad, shallow yes. Though the game has six characters(Edgar, Sabin, Locke, Celes, Setzer and Cyan) better than any in X, VII and VIII and just two each of those six to those three games would be a significant improvement



> Strago, Gau, Reim, and Umaro didn't really add anything to the game, well it's cool to have a uncontrollable Yeti I suppose.


Gau was pretty interesting, at least.


----------



## Esura (Jan 26, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> None of them are really bad, shallow yes. Though the game has six characters(Edgar, Sabin, Locke, Celes, Setzer and Cyan) better than any in X, VII and VIII and just two each of those six to those three games would be a significant improvement



And here we go.....


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> None of them are really bad, shallow yes. Though the game has six characters(Edgar, Sabin, Locke, Celes, Setzer and Cyan) better than any in X, VII and VIII and just two each of those six to those three games would be a significant improvement



Are we going cool factor or development, Cyan was lacking in both.

Edgar and Celes are a given though, I can't think of anyone who competes other than Auron or Cid.

and Tina is my favorite of every main character in FF, so I agree it has a strong group, but the cast of VII was still pretty unique compared to any game that followed in my opinion.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Are we going cool factor or development, Cyan was lacking in both.
> 
> Edgar and Celes are a given though, I can't think of anyone who competes other than Auron or Cid.
> 
> and Terra is my favorite of every main character in FF, so I agree it has a strong group, but the cast of VII was still pretty unique compared to any game that followed in my opinion.



Fixed.

Terra is one of the only characters I really, really like in FFVI. She is likable.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Ironic because "Terra" has the least personality.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Are we going cool factor or development, Cyan was lacking in both.


I thought Cyan's development was fine. The stuff with his family was touching. 



> but the cast of VII was still pretty unique compared to any game that followed in my opinion.


Except for IX. It is sad that after IX, the fantasy aspect was barely there in the cast of the games. Unless we count their ridiculous clothing and hair.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

I did enjoy his moveset though, he was always in my party.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

Ff9's cast was the most unique period before and after it was released.

Also Anti putting 7's cast above 9.

dying


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

It's even funnier that you mention that the game focused on Zidane when any plot relevant stuff to him didn't even pop up until disk 4


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

I believe what I said was that FFVII's cast at least got proper development while a few of FFIX's heroes were pretty much forgotten about.
Freya's character went nowhere after Cleyra was nuked and Quina was irrelevant the whole game. Even Cait Sith got more development than him/her.

As it is I'm indifferent to both casts and only like two or three members of either one.


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

No he didn't.

Because there was no Cait Sith.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

What proper development? Only nanaki and Barret got a proper resolution edit: And we still don't know why the fuck Hojo kidnapped Nanaki. 
Caith Sith was a stuff doll who was spying on them,
 Cid was a hardass who knew how to fly shit,
 Aerith got the development of a sword through her chest by end of disk one.
 I don't know what the hell you would call Tifa's shit
 and the compilation threw cloud's development through a woodchipper into a pile of pointless angst and it wasn't even development to begin with it was reversing mako mind fucking.

I also like how you mention only two characters out of FF9's cast of 8 one of which was blatant comic relief and the other who's arc was largely resolved at cleyra, the only thing left to resolve was her position against Beatrix which came to an end with the rescue of Garnet.

Only character of that group who legitimately went nowhere was Amarant.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

Well at least we have some actual FF discussion going.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

How about some not actual FF discussion

like versus 13

because that will actually not happen


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Let's talk about how much FFXIII and FFXIII-2 sucks.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> How about some not actual FF discussion
> 
> like versus 13
> 
> because that will actually not happen



Maybe after FFXIII-3.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 27, 2012)

Not sure about XIII but I know Chocolina sucks for 25 gil


----------



## Krory (Jan 27, 2012)

Same thing.


----------



## The World (Jan 27, 2012)

Sherry Birkin can solo FF13's cast blindfolded as a 12 year old girl with a sailor uniform on(the fuck? this is America Capcom)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What proper development? Only nanaki and Barret got a proper resolution edit: *And we still don't know why the fuck Hojo kidnapped Nanaki. *
> Caith Sith was a stuff doll who was spying on them,
> Cid was a hardass who knew how to fly shit,
> Aerith got the development of a sword through her chest by end of disk one.
> ...



....to breed with Aeris....he said that plainly.


----------



## Fraust (Jan 27, 2012)

Square be kinky.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Krory said:


> Let's talk about how much FFXIII and FFXIII-2 sucks.


 If there was a contest of what sucked the most dick, and Jenna Jameson was in the contest, then FFXIII would still win.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Speaking of FFXIII-2, I have the CE preordered and the Gamestop next door to me is having a midnight opening for FFXIII-2 and SCV, which I also preordered the CE for too. I also told my boss to give me Tuesday off.

Get hyped. Funny though, I went to the FFXIII midnight launch too.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 27, 2012)

Whats it like showing up to a midnight launch and nobody else is there?


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Actually, FFXIII was pretty fucking large. My apartment building is right next door so I can wait until the very last minute, like a quarter to midnight, and still be first in line. Once I stepped in like 100 people came out of nowhere behind me. Same with UMvC3. My coworker didn't get off til a bit after 12 and he was at the very end of the line.

Had I not live next door to Gamestop I would never do midnight launches. In my case, why wait until morning when I can get that shit before I go to bed?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

I remember picking my XIII up on midnight and the place was packed too.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't see FFXIII-2 being as big though. But since they are doing midnight launches for two games simultaneously it might be pretty big.

And hardcore FFXIII fans took it to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Some people's children.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

Hardcore fans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 27, 2012)

Hardcore porno.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm pissed. Mura and Eevihl is outdoing me in hot gifs. 

This shall not be. Taking out this Lightning set asap.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm pissed. Mura and Eevihl is outdoing me in hot gifs.
> 
> This shall not be. Taking out this Lightning set asap.



Not sure who that other person is but sure. Do what you gotta do. I've actually been holding back on the sets I wanna do. So many ecchi choices I don't know where to start on.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not sure who that other person is but sure. Do what you gotta do. I've actually been holding back on the sets I wanna do. So many ecchi choices I don't know where to start on.



He got you beat on the High School DxD gif.



I haven't been watching much ecchi lately. Just been watching bits and pieces of Darker than Black.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

You know as much as I make fun of you Esura I'm pretty sure I would at least semi-enjoy FFXIII. There has not been a Final Fantasy that I didn't at least kinda like.

Unfortunately FF13 is not high on my JRPGS To Play list.

Super Mario RPG is next on my list.


----------



## Esura (Jan 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> You know as much as I make fun of you Esura I'm pretty sure I would at least semi-enjoy FFXIII. *There has not been a Final Fantasy that I didn't at least kinda like*.
> 
> Unfortunately FF13 is not high on my JRPGS To Play list.
> 
> Super Mario RPG is next on my list.



I felt this way too until I played FFXII then FFII on PSP.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 27, 2012)

Of course I loved XII and I played Dawn of Souls' FFII which I thought was okay.

FFVIII is the one that comes closest to being total shit but there are redeeming bits in the game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Jan 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> He got you beat on the High School DxD gif.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been watching much ecchi lately. Just been watching bits and pieces of Darker than Black.



I have that gif on my laptop. I haven't used it since it goes over 1MB which is the limit for sigs. Might wanna tell him that because his is over that.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jan 27, 2012)

FFXII is solid, just "zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz".


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Kuja, top villains. Zidane, top male leads (easily). Freya, top animal-characters.
> 
> Blank, number 1 character in the series.



Agree with kuja and Freya Zidane not so much although I enjoyed him Vivi stole thunder as far as the males go.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Jan 28, 2012)

we need more ff12 games, it was the best one

mad haters


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2012)

when IX came out, i was a young kid so when my sister played, i thought amarant was an animal / monster thing. i know i'm not the only one right


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> when IX came out, i was a young kid so when my sister played, i thought amarant was an animal / monster thing. i know i'm not the only one right



I can see how you can make the mistake. The dudes hair made me think of a rooster.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2012)

& he's blue / green


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> & he's blue / green



He always looked greyish to me


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 28, 2012)

well he's not human colored .




plus his arms are too big to be human


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> well he's not human colored .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It all goes back to the complaint of IX's characters looking deformed oh well atleast they wern't legos.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't speak ill of Legos. Unless you're referring to VII.


----------



## The810kid (Jan 28, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Don't speak ill of Legos. Unless you're referring to VII.



That I was


----------



## Esura (Jan 28, 2012)

Goova said:


> we need more ff12 games, it was the best one
> 
> mad haters


I personally feel its the second worse in the series, behind FFII.

I regret cutting grass and saving lunch money to buy the collector edition. The way some fans felt about FFXIII was how I felt when I played FFXII when it first came out.



BrightlyGoob said:


> when IX came out, i was a young kid so when my sister played, i thought amarant was an animal / monster thing. i know i'm not the only one right



You aren't the only one. I remember when I saw him in an issue of Gamepro and I was like, what the fuck is this?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 28, 2012)

FF 12 has things going for it unlike FF 13.


----------



## Zhariel (Jan 28, 2012)

I definitely preferred 12 to 13, but both are towards the bottom of my list.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 29, 2012)

>The guy who lives here's name is michael
>My mind can't handle this
>Square shouldn't be this smart


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 29, 2012)

I love IX's allusions <3.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 30, 2012)

FF Tactics:War of Lions  was cheap to buy(€4,50) this week.pek

Now I have 4 FF games:7(on my PSP and PS3),12(PS2!!),13(PS3, I wish I had the JP version) and Tactics:WOL.

*FF fan since January 2002,so add me to the list por favor*:ho


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

I doubt that.

EDIT: 



Hoperai in full force.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Use the share links provided instead!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 30, 2012)

does anyone have that "final fantasy" game on the wii? the one where you build that tower? 





pretty sure that's the worst game i have out of all of my consoles


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Does anyone even have a Wii?

Pretty sure that's the worst console out of all the consoles.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Crystal Bearers? 

I have a Wii, with 1 game.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

Mario or Zelda?


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Zelda > Mario


----------



## Gnome (Jan 30, 2012)

Zelduh       .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >The guy who lives here's name is michael
> >My mind can't handle this
> >Square shouldn't be this smart


----------



## zenieth (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh but you most certainly aren't Dae


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 30, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Does anyone even have a Wii?
> 
> Pretty sure that's the worst console out of all the consoles.



hey now, animal crossing makes up for it .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Oh but you most certainly aren't Dae



Possible...but square is. Make bad games and still sell them like they are the best in the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> hey now, animal crossing makes up for it .


 Sometimes I have to stop myself from cursing you out due to bad taste, then I realize you're supposedly a girl.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Jan 30, 2012)

supposedly .




i'm a girl, i understand the significance of animal crossing. you're a boy, you do not.


----------



## Esura (Jan 30, 2012)

Its ok Lite Brite, Mr. CMX is just cranky because he fell asleep on Matlock and dropped his cup of apple sauce from his lap that the nurse gave him.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked Animal Crossing. Though my sister liked it much more than me. Funny since she made fun of me for getting it as one of several of my birthday games, it being the last game I chose since I only had 20 more dollars to spend and it was the best looking game out of the ones that cost that much. She ended up hogging it and the GC


As for the FFXII vs FFXIII debate that was going on a few pages ago, I prefer XII but I'm not a fan of either. XII had some good ideas and stuff that interested me but the desert before the Tomb of Raithwall just always took the energy out of me and I stopped both my playthroughs there. XIII was just bad in almost every way. I heard it gets good 20 something hours in but I'm not going to wait that long to get to something good. In that time I could replay one of the good older FF's.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 30, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> hey now, animal crossing makes up for it .



Xenoblade .

Also FFXII is goodness.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't if I can play XII on the PS2 I have.:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> supposedly .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Supposedly.

I don't trust what I don't see for myself. 

While you were playing kid games like Animal Crossing I was busy playing manly games like Diablo II.


----------



## Gnome (Jan 31, 2012)

Manly Diablo!

And does Animal Crossing really even qualify as a game?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Jan 31, 2012)

What else would it be?

I always heard it was very fun and addictive.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jan 31, 2012)

It's like an interactive cartoon where the characters are all ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 1, 2012)

Anyone know how to fucking beat the Feral Behemoth quickly(Lightning has a physical damage reduce amulet equipped)??With Hope as leader,I can't even use Odin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 1, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Anyone know how to fucking beat the Feral Behemoth quickly(Lightning has a physical damage reduce amulet equipped)??With Hope as leader,I can't even use Odin.



Take the disk out and smash it, you beat them all that way.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Supposedly.
> 
> I don't trust what I don't see for myself.
> 
> While you were playing kid games like Animal Crossing I was busy playing manly games like Diablo II.



you've already seen a picture of me pffffft

MANLY HUH. I played that when I was 9. Good memoriessss


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 1, 2012)

I could beat you in a duel. 

I never saw your pictures. You should probably strip down and take a few so I could see them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2012)

I ONCE MORE HAVE A PS3!!!!!!!!!!!!!


BUT NONE OF MY SAVED DATA!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

That whole no memory card thing kinda sucks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2012)

And jackasses at Sony won't let me transfer EVERYTHING from the last one....that and I neglected to do so.


----------



## Shooting burst stream (Feb 3, 2012)

FFXII vs FFXIII

ON the one hand 12's story was practically non-existent and almost every character on the party sucked (except Balthier) while 13 had a really interesting story and an entire cast of likable (my opinion). On the other hand 12 wasn't reliant on its story to get you through the game, that's what the side quests are there for (hunts among other things) while 13 had almost no side quests and almost entirely dependent on its story.

Overall I prefer 13, it starts of with a fast paced action sequence to get you interested then slows down and allows you to get to know the characters better and gives more detail into what's going on then got faster again later when it returned to action. 12 By comparison while it started out well with the opening sequence the part after it was intolerable. It took like 2 hours just for something interesting to happen and that's without counting the side-quests. It sped up later but its story just sucked ass which was a very big point against the game over all.

Barthandelus is also a much better villain than Vayne, better voice acted, his speeches before each fight with him are awesome and his theme kicks ass. That and Barthandelus' plan was also better. Vayne just sucked

13 also had a far better soundtrack and battle system, really though the only thing 12 has over 13 is difficulty and that's only if you don't abuse the gambits while 13 I found generally difficult at points even when I was using auto-battle. 12 has side quests win by a landslide but then I don't play 13 for the side quests I play that game for the plot and the characters. Overall 13 wins.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 3, 2012)

Pfffffffffft.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

12>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>13

let's use the hand debate again

on one hand - Crystals fighting to stop a corrupt government of I don't give a darn

On the other - Fallen Gods I get to fight and make my summons

yeah


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't like either much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2012)

that....is....awesome...


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Bronies


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I know, Gnome. I know


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

I know right?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

I admit it has good production value and animation, but it just seems kind of silly for a bunch of grown men to like.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I admit it has good production value and animation, but it just seems kind of silly for a bunch of grown men to like.



Indeed, cartoons are for kids.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep I was talking about it being a cartoon. Totally not because its ponies or anything.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

definitely the argument of cartoon antics

pony shit is secondary at best.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yep I was talking about it being a cartoon. Totally not because its ponies or anything.



I'm not disagreeing with you, it is weird and silly, ponies are frilly and girly.

:shrug


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

You almost rhymed there Seph

I was this close to considering you a 100% lost cause.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You almost rhymed there Seph
> 
> I was this close to considering you a 100% lost cause.



Come to the dark side zen, Arishem will make you cupcakes.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

FFXIi's story was quite innovative for the FF series. No longer was some cartoonishly evil empire attempting to TAKE OVER DA WORLD. It was a more subtle and political story where the empire is mostly portrayed as just an expansionist regime and our heroes are only bummed out because their tiny kingdom got in the way.

Of course later on you learn that the empire's leadership are kinda evil and insane but even that's not 100% true as Gabranth, Drace, Larsa and Zargabath show there aredecent people in charge. Hell, Larsa was more heroic than the heroes.

The game also carries its central moral and theme well, not slapping it in your face every second. Hamfisted stuff is typical in JRPGs but FF12 prsents its life lesson quite well.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you, it is weird and silly, ponies are frilly and girly.
> 
> :shrug



Well, the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Well, the first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem.



An open-mind is something I don't want to cure though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 3, 2012)

Don't leave it too open, your brain might fall out.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Don't leave it too open, your brain might fall out.



You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gnome again.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Shut up Anti, it was exactly an evil empire trying to take over the world.

Don't try and flower 12 up to be more than it was

When it wasn't


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Example:

2: Evil empire, Leon's pretty cool though. And if you go into extra material you know that the Emperor was all villainous and shit over losing his daughter to a thief
4. Kain and Golbez full fucking stop
6. Well shit this empire is pretty fucking bad, oh wait but Leo isn't also Celes seems like she's a pretty okay chick
7. The giant empire is now a giant Corporation. But wait Zack, Early sephiroth, the turks, caith sith  are all pretty decent people etc. 
8. Galbadia even had Biggs and Wedge
9. Garnet was a larsa who had no experience in the political field and Steiner is god tier Gabranth

repeat unto infinite


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

German KH

Not sure if should click.


----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXIi's story was quite innovative for the FF series. No longer was some cartoonishly evil empire attempting to TAKE OVER DA WORLD. It was a more subtle and political story where the empire is mostly portrayed as just an expansionist regime and our heroes are only bummed out because their tiny kingdom got in the way.
> 
> Of course later on you learn that the empire's leadership are kinda evil and insane but even that's not 100% true as Gabranth, Drace, Larsa and Zargabath show there aredecent people in charge. Hell, Larsa was more heroic than the heroes.
> 
> The game also carries its central moral and theme well, not slapping it in your face every second. Hamfisted stuff is typical in JRPGs but FF12 prsents its life lesson quite well.


The story still boiled down to "FIGHT EMPIRE! EMPIRE BAD!".

I just don't know why FFXII's characters and story suck so much. All their characters (sans Vaan) have some interesting designs, Ivalice was a cool world, this game had the recipe for greatness.

But it just has to have a bunch of unlikeable foggies (Basch is the exception), a dry ass story, license board, shitty battle system, and be one of the most grind heavy FF games I've played since FFV. And I found Larsa just as annoying as the other characters. When I think about the little bastard it makes my dislike for Hope lessen.

They should like re do FFXII with better writing and a battle system similar to FFXIII-2 (minus monsters) or FFVII.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 3, 2012)

FFXII is far from needing a remake, it's still a solid game even if it doesn't fit our preference.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

Esura mentions 13's battle system

like it's not just a dumbed down version of 12's with genji gauntlets permanently equipped


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Shut up Anti, it was exactly an evil empire trying to take over the world.



Oh I see. So the Archadians weren't attempting to defeat a group of manipulative, genocidal gods? They weren't attempting to stop them controlling all of Ivalice?

Many of the Archadians were good people. Even Cid and Vayne have sympathic motivations or backgrounds. Their methods might have been wrong but they were far from teh FF-standard evil overlords.

FFXII is a morally gray game, more than any other FF to date. Our heroes are not portrayed as righteous rebels. Our main hero was even contemplating just nuking everythign to get her kingdom back.




> Don't try and flower 12 up to be more than it was



Well zen me and dozens of other fans of the game have had pretty lengthy talks about its story and who was really justified in doing what they did.

I guess wr'e all wronga nd you're right. I'm so sorry.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Example:
> 
> 2: Evil empire, Leon's pretty cool though. And if you go into extra material you know that the Emperor was all villainous and shit over losing his daughter to a thief



That has absolutely no impact on the game.



> 4. Kain and Golbez full fucking stop



...Kain was manipulated because he wanted to fuck Rosa. For that all the people in the Summoner Village were massacred.

And whether they were evil themselves, Baron under them was decidedly evil. Don't tell me that Zemus' last minute shoehorning into the plot makes it any less evil.



> 6. Well shit this empire is pretty fucking bad, oh wait but Leo isn't also Celes seems like she's a pretty okay chick



TAKE OVER THE WORLD
Also had Kefka as part of the government.



> 7. The giant empire is now a giant Corporation. But wait Zack, Early sephiroth, the turks, caith sith  are all pretty decent people etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

No the Archadians weren't

they were trying to take over the world.

I remember Archades and I remember wanting to punch almost every NPC in the upper city because they were all aristocratic douchebags who were like "Hurr hurr fancy pantsy and better than you."

The only character in the whole game from Archades who seemed to know jack shit about the Occuria was Cid.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I wasn't saying their governments weren't evil

I was saying they still had somewhat decent people in all of them, which you seem to neglect because you feel the need to fancify the fuck out of FF12 like it's this EPIC turned game.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)

I also like how you mention certain characters as of no real consequence just because they're not high ranking in the Empire.

When that's not the point you were initially making.

Edit: Also 3x post because I give no shits


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 3, 2012)

Pardon me for enjoying the story a lot. Maybe you don't think it was as good or interesting as all that but I do. 

That's fine, you're free to think what you want.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Pardon me for enjoying the story a lot. Maybe you don't think it was as good or interesting as all that but I do.
> 
> That's fine, you're free to think what you want.



Different strokes for different blokes!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

This should clear it up incase anyone still thought otherwise


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> This should clear it up incase anyone still thought otherwise



A HD remake of 12 looks nice or a bc version.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

You mean "remaster"  remake =/= remaster


----------



## zenieth (Feb 6, 2012)

Better be the Int version

that License board for everything is a bitch


----------



## The World (Feb 6, 2012)

Square Enix will never be that generous.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

Still have yet to play that FFXIII-2 demo.

I'm delaying my torture. :33


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 6, 2012)

I also want the international version as the standard  If ICO and SOTC could do it then Square has no reason not to do it


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

You're not playing it because you don't have to play it to understand how bad it is.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

I like the idea of FFXIII with worse combat and QTEs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 6, 2012)

But with a game like FF13, you really play it more for the story than the gameplay.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 6, 2012)

So *definitely *don't play it?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But with a game like FF13, you really play it more for the story than the gameplay.





Please tell me you're being sarcastic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 6, 2012)

My sentiments exactly.

NOT THE MAMA!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

why so dead thread? .




wake up in prep for valentine's day yaaaaay


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Everyones in the General RPG thread.

It goes:
> FF thread
> FFXIII-2 thread
> Gen Rpg thread

repeat.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Soooooo forgot about this thread. Maybe because the XIII-2 thread takes over for this thread in terms of off-topic convos.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

There's also the fact that VLD and Nois haven't posted here in forever it seems.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I just found out dae changed his name.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

What is it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Wtf, that's a terrible name.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

why dae why . asdhiodhia


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Hopefully he was hacked or lost a bet or something.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

He hasn't told me why yet, waiting a answer on that still.


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

Should've gone with SnithcKingDae


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

i stalked your convo, it seems like he's satisfied with it . 






everyone peer pressure him


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Look who decided to post.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

I changed mine twice already. I think I have one more change left, but I have no intention of changing anyway.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

hey e-baby, weren't you the one considering the name change to E-baby? .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Nois said:


> What? Uni's a whore



I don't let my whores control me  you're weak son!


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> I changed mine twice already. I think I have one more change left, but I have no intention of changing anyway.



How is the mods keeping track of name changes?

And I guess name change limitations don't apply to mods considering Winny/Aji Tae/Lyra/Timey Wimey/whatever she calls herself this week changes her name like women changes clothes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

In the name change thread I think it said you are only allowed three changes per account. Not sure how they keep track of it and not sure if the same rules apply to mods.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> hey e-baby, weren't you the one considering the name change to E-baby? .



You are aware that was a joke right? 

I like the E-baby name but there is a reason that, aside from Youtube and Adult Swim message board, I call myself Esura at every place I join.



I'm proud of me work. Just a few more weeks of practice and I'll think I'll start making sets for people.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

^ that post was a joke too .




			
				Esura said:
			
		

> And I guess name change limitations don't apply to mods considering Winny/Aji Tae/Lyra/Timey Wimey/whatever she calls herself this week changes her name like women changes clothes.



not a good simile, i wear the same clothes everyday





jk


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> In the name change thread I think it said you are only allowed three changes per account. Not sure how they keep track of it and *not sure if the same rules apply to mods.*



Hopefully not.

Lyra, Winny, Aji Tae, Timey Wimey 

Timey Wimey is a terrible name.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> ^ that post was a joke too .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I keep forgetting you are a woman too. You blend right in with our crew. 

Just another one of the guys. I guess you can be my new Dae since he ain't posting here anymore.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> I keep forgetting you are a woman too. You blend right in with our crew.
> 
> Just another one of the guys. I guess you can be my new Dae since he ain't posting here anymore.



That's how you get the chicks mang? calling them dudes?


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> hey e-baby, weren't you the one considering the name change to E-baby? .


BURN

E-baby


Gnome said:


> I don't let my whores control me  you're weak son!






touche


Mura said:


> In the name change thread I think it said you are only allowed three changes per account. Not sure how they keep track of it and not sure if the same rules apply to mods.



Nope, Smods particularly can change their names if they want. and there's also event changes like the Goob thing recently. that one doesn't count into the sum total of 3 namechanges.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That's how you get the chicks mang? calling them dudes?



I didn't call her one. I said I just forgot she was a female because I haven't seen the usual CMX flirt posts and she blends right in. That's a good thing.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> *I keep forgetting you are a woman too.
> Just another one of the guys.*



That was you, 2 posts ago.


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm a bit lost who's female and who's not in here

The internets


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> That was you, 2 posts ago.



I'm saying she is cool. You are reading too much into it Gnome. Go eat some more burritos.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm saying she is cool. You are reading too much into it Gnome. *Go eat some more burritos*.



Had some last night, love burritos.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

i think it's safe to say i'm the manliest one here :33.


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> i think it's safe to say i'm the manliest one here :33.



Can you beat my chest hair?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

i shave there.




you got nothing on my jesus beard though .


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a bowl of oatmeal for a face


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

manly indeed . you win.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm almost to 10k posts, never felt manlier. /flex


----------



## Nois (Feb 12, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> manly indeed . you win.


I still wuuuv you:33


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

This is the least manly shit I've ever seen.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

nois      :repeat


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2012)

The hate on my name is strong in here....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

hey vast-




i mean, -x .


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

What's up peo...

X-DarkXNation-X


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 12, 2012)

......I see since I am to be ridiculed I shall take my leave....


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 12, 2012)

no -x, don't leave me again .


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

O and DarkNationx?


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 12, 2012)

*So which system of Magic do you prefer? ATB or MP?*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Why the fuck did Vasto change his name?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *So which system of Magic do you prefer? ATB or MP?*


ATB? what does that have to with Magic?


Butō Rengoob said:


> Why the fuck did Vasto change his name?


Cuz he's a damn fool.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

ATB = Active Time Battle = Nothing to do with magic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

He told me just for a change. I really don't have an issue with it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

The World said:


> ATB = Active Time Battle = Nothing to do with magic.



I know its Active Time Battle, but yeah, it has nothing to do with Magic. I wonder if he means like Cooldown based abilities or something, though I can't remember if a FF game ever did that.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Cuz he's a damn fool.


Well yeah, i shoulda guessed that.



Mura said:


> He told me just for a change. I really don't have an issue with it.


But VastoLorDae was so much better, now it's like a shitty Xbox Live GT.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm guessing he means which  (concerning magic in this case) one would prefer.

ATB segments in Command Synergy Battle (CSB) vs MP {in (ADB), (RTB), (CTB), (ATB), etc. systems}.

As in he's asking whether you prefer waiting for 3 ATB segments to fill to cast something like Ruinga in FFXIII than wait for the one ATB guage to fill so you can cast something like Fire 3 in FFVII, provided you have 52 MP or whatever.

I dunno.

[YOUTUBE]S2Kk-QXqYzQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd rather have nothing to do with FFXIII at all.

I hate their system with an infernus seething rage.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Idk, I just mash A/X.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Idk, I just mash A/X.



**


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Idk, I just mash A/X.



It's almost as if................it play's itself.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Japan man, first robots, now games that play themselves.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

I think you mean, first my waifu pillows, tentacle hentai, robots, then games playing themselves.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Robot pillows with tentacles playing games for you, that's their dream I bet.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

HP + MP > Health + Mana.

Just wanted to say that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

The World said:


> I think you mean, first my *waifu pillows*, tentacle hentai, robots, then games playing themselves.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


>



Nope never. Do you have that? Where do you live? I need to give you an asskicking for your own good.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Don't hate on Dakimakura


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Nope never. Do you have that? Where do you live? I need to give you an asskicking for your own good.



People don't know about satellizer.

I live in the state of New York. Thats all I'll say, come get some.


----------



## Esura (Feb 12, 2012)

I remember wanting a dakimura when I was 14....until I realized I wouldn't be able to bring a girl home and get laid in high school if I did.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Don't hate on Dakimakura


I ain't hatin, I'm trying to save Japan.


Mura said:


> People don't know about satellizer.
> 
> I live in the state of New York. Thats all I'll say, come get some.



That's all the info I need, prepare yourself.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 12, 2012)

I see it's getting sad life in here now.

*Goes to order some mecha models*


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Esura said:


> I remember wanting a dakimura when I was 14....until I realized I wouldn't be able to bring a girl home and get laid in high school if I did.


Don't resist it mang, you know you want one, consequences be damned 



Gnome said:


> I ain't hatin, I'm trying to save Japan.


Glorious Nippon does not need the help of a Baka Gaijin.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> HP + MP > Health + Mana.
> 
> Just wanted to say that.



So, basically:


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

Butō Rengoob said:


> Glorious Nippon does not need the help of a Baka Gaijin.



Au Contraire.
 And none of that weeaboo talk up in here


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't know what game that screenshot is from, but yes you've got the idea.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 12, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Au Contraire.*
> And none of that weeaboo talk up in here


I'll keep my Weaboo to myself but none of that frog speak.


----------



## The World (Feb 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> People don't know about satellizer.
> 
> I live in the state of New York. Thats all I'll say, come get some.



Ah yea reppin' NYC all day err day.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

West coast 4lyfe, even though I'm probably the only one in this thread.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 12, 2012)

He said state of New York. Ain't cool until you specify.

If you ain't from the City you ain't shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 12, 2012)

LA > NYC   .


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol midwest. Called west by the elitist douche East, so you try to fake being awesome and chill like the West Coast.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> West coast 4lyfe, even though I'm probably the only one in this thread.



Oregon? Pssshhhh Cali is where it's at! 

Though..........you know who else is from Oregon? Lily Carter.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I live 5 minutes from Cali


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 13, 2012)

I got no clue about geography. I'm from Michigan so where is that?

Ya know i live in Florida now and technically Florida is supposed to be a "SoutherN State" but it's not at all like what the South is supposed to be.

I passed through Georgia on my way here and that was more in line with what I heard.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> He said state of New York. Ain't cool until you specify.
> 
> If you ain't from the City you ain't shit.



I live in a nothing town. Only bad shit happens in here. Though I've been through some of the worst of the shit that goes down here. Try and make a guess.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Florida is south but not the deep south, though its still part of the bible belt. Michigan is the midwest.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Indiana over here >.>

I can safely say midwest is complete shit. And i'm originally from Massachusetts.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

The Midwest doesn't even have any awesome food. You got like what? Cheese? Who do you think you are French?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm getting tired so we can play this guessing game tomorrow when I'm on fraust. I'll give you another hint, my town starts with the letter N and ends in H.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

There's no need to curse out NYC. I meant if you live in the state, but not the city you ain't shit, gosh.

NYC, Chicago, and LA best three cities in the country, though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Seattle>Chicago, Chicago is boring.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Sha town? And LA sucks.

Seattle is garbage Gnome whu? Shitty weather like England.

Nothing to do there either.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> The Midwest doesn't even have any awesome food. You got like what? Cheese? Who do you think you are French?


Corn man, vast endless fields of corn.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Seattle is fucking legit.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Over Chicago? nothing except Manhattan. and a vagina.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol, I was wondering where that meme was from.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Coffee, Rain, the Coast, cool breeze every day. Nothing better.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

You guys didn't know that?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

It's from this video.

[YOUTUBE]danYFxGnFxQ[/YOUTUBE]

Edit: And Niel DeGrasse tyson is awesome, he was just high like a friend.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

They didn't know?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Thread full of Slowpokes.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Issac Newton was the fucking man.

HE WAS THE ORIGINAL BADASS!










































of science.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't research memes.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I happened by it when looking up Isaac Newton.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

I knew of that before I even knew it was a meme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

LivingHitokiri said:


> *So which system of Magic do you prefer? ATB or MP?*



ATB for sure...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

I liked your name better before.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

I have decided to just plain ignore people's opinion on my name and think people should just stay on topic.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> ATB? what does that have to with Magic?


I meant the way Magic system is used , one as cooldown without resource ATB system and other uses the MP mechanic


The World said:


> ATB = Active Time Battle = Nothing to do with magic.


Yeah asked it in a kinda wrong way,sorry 



Gnome said:


> I know its Active Time Battle, but yeah, it has nothing to do with Magic. I wonder if he means like Cooldown based abilities or something, though I can't remember if a FF game ever did that.


Yeha, do you like how you use Magic in ff13 and 13-2 or you prefer the use  FF MP style ?


Yasuri said:


> I'm guessing he means which  (concerning magic in this case) one would prefer.
> 
> ATB segments in Command Synergy Battle (CSB) vs MP {in (ADB), (RTB), (CTB), (ATB), etc. systems}.
> 
> ...


yeap exactly i want your opinion on this, i was having a huge discussion on gamefaq boards. I was arguing about why ATB system is monotonous in general as it removes the resource management and couple of fun segments of gameplay.


You can read the discussion here, i use the same nickname there as well


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)

MP for sure.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Does that even exist anywhere let alone NY?



Yeah it's called Brooklyn and the Bronx.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Compton and Watts.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Ultros is straight out of Compton.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

How would you know white boy old man?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm from the mean streets of Denver, Colorado!


303 friend!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Denver. So that's like what? 5 black people?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

4 if you don't count mixed


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

One-drop rule.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Denver. So that's like what? 5 black people?


 Black people aren't hard.


You want hard? 


How about a Mexican drug smuggler who was brought over the border by a man who raped and killed his entire family first, then put the Mexican into slavery and forced him on the streets to push his dope? That's hard, bro.

That's fucking hard.


And that's like a preschooler Mexican in Colorado, where the real gangsters are.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you ever even met a real Coyote? Also my Uncle got beheaded in Mexico, and half my family lives in Compton.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, he was good in pussy-Compton till he went to Mexico, where you're scared to go.

And you know what Colorado is?

It's like Mexico part II.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Mexico the sequel, featuring CMX.

*Spoilers*


















You die in the end.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Everyone dies at the end of their own book.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Have you ever even met a real Coyote? Also my Uncle got beheaded in Mexico, and half my family lives in Compton.



Compton,Eazy E home.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Everyone dies at the end of their own book.


[YOUTUBE]cYByXmzjrxg[/YOUTUBE]


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Compton,Eazy E home.



I don't know what that means.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Fuck the "hardest" people. I used to try to be harder than those around me, but then I realized... I'd rather get girls than impress or intimidate guys. And since I already have a more serious demeanor naturally I already intimidate people, to the point where it's annoying since people think I'm a different person based off it.

Fucking nonsense.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Nobody on here is a fucking gangster or "hard".


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm actually hard right now.


And UtahCrip is totally gansger.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm actually hard right now.



Viagra don't count old man.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Liking anime doesn't negate your "hard"ness. I'm good friends with crips, bloods, and latin kings that watch some. One liked Kenshin, I think everyone and their mother liked DBZ, and more.

I'm just eclectic personally. Don't mock my ability to be tough.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Lol hardness and being tough, nobody gives a shit about that stuff anymore.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I know. Like I said, it's why I'd rather get girls. But it still exists.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Utahcrip is the legit shit


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Viagra don't count old man.


 I don't need viagra yet. 


Fraust said:


> Liking anime doesn't negate your "hard"ness. I'm good friends with crips, bloods, and latin kings that watch some. One liked Kenshin, I think everyone and their mother liked DBZ, and more.
> 
> I'm just eclectic personally. Don't mock my ability to be tough.


Personally I find the idea of thugs and gang members being "hard" is offensive to real men.

Little kids playing at being adults isn't impressive.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Fight in a war, then you're hard.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

Learn to actually care for a woman with your whole heart.

Then you're hard.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Invest in the stock market intelligently and make a solid income and enjoy a higher standard of living.

Then you're hard.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Eat peanut butter sammies.


Then you're hard.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Become a respectable citizen who contributes to the community.

Then you're hard.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 13, 2012)

can I be hard


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> can I be hard


 Women cannot be hard.

Women can only be soft.


And a soft woman deserves to be complimented with a.... soft body.


I'll be hard enough for both of us.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

Be like CMX.

Then you're hard.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> can I be hard


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Women cannot be hard.
> 
> Women can only be soft.
> 
> ...


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, he was good in pussy-Compton till he went to Mexico, where you're scared to go.
> 
> And you know what Colorado is?
> 
> It's like Mexico part II.



Have you been to A-FREEA-KA?

MEXICO AIN'T SHIT.

Except in Breaking Bad and those pussies still got killed.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't know what country that is, but it sounds made up.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 13, 2012)

Africa you dirty old white racist man.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Dirty racist white old men. 

Probably a fat cat too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is straight out of Compton.



Ultros ain't hard...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

Africa is a continent.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad to know you passed geography.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Feb 13, 2012)

^ i almost failed OTL.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 13, 2012)

I passed it, but I cheated.



I USED A MAP.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

The world was still considered to be flat when CMX was in school.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 13, 2012)

I never had a geography class. Or geometry.

And I'm still smarter than the average bear.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

I don't have a tongue, but my taste is still better than Esura's.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Nature Breeze doesn't have a brain, but he is still smarter than Gnome.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Nature Breeze is the scarecrow?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

You dare question my cognitive capabilities? Come foe, for I may sever your soul and cast it to the after life.


----------



## Esura (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You dare question my cognitive capabilities? Come foe, for I may sever your soul and cast it to the after life.



Hey Nature Bre...I mean Gnome, how long did it take you to type that? 

Or did you need some help from a speak and spell?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2012)

07:03 PM : Esura
07:05 PM : Gnome
07:09 PM : Esura.

What?.jpg


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You dare question my cognitive capabilities? Come foe, for I may sever your soul and cast it to the after life.



"You strive for victory. That is obvious. What may be less obvious is the nature of victory. There are circumstances in which you can destroy the enemy utterly, without loss to your own forces, and yet the victory may be his. In all situations, you must first decide on the nature of victory, and then take steps to secure it. Avoid the instinct of fight first and think later."


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 13, 2012)

Esura and Gnome's back and forths are quite possibly the funniest thing ever


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

FF7 cloud was the only good cloud


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Cloud was jelly about his "angsty, self-loathing prick" spot


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

HA HA HA HA.....Shutup.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Shut up        .


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

He was a man of few words.............but when he did speak he knew what to say.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

He got the bitches and ho's and kept that pimp block-hand strong.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah his bitches and hoes being Yuffie and Vincent. 

Not Cid of course, he's too manly and would use his smoke filled lungs to spit in Cloud's face.

Tifa is clearly his lapdog bitch while Aerith is his dead bitch. (He probably still fucks her dead body too)

Rest in peace you dumb bitch. *pours a 40oz on her grave*


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Cid's da man

and the secret to getting dem chicks is being good at something and broken/douchebag. that's the golden recipy.

Vincent was soft and he got shot... serves him right.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

He didn't just get shot, he got turned into Frankenstein's monster. He got fucked good by Hojo.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

The World said:


> He didn't just get shot, he got turned into Frankenstein's monster. He got fucked good by Hojo.



Not to mention how badly friendzoned he got by Lucrecia


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

Vincent is FF7's worst character

so those screens are fantastic


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

He's got a nice design tho


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

doesn't change the fact that

1. His stats suck (I mean even aerith styles on this friend)
2. He's hard as shit to get
3. His story is a travesty to decency
4. DoC
5. He brought Genesis back due to DoC
6. DoC
7. He was a turk and thus makes them look less awesome by being him
8. DoC
9. Lucrecia
10. DoC


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

The only good thing about him is Amano's artwork of him.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

My least fav char from FF7 is still Sephiroth... I guess.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

Vincent was all right. 

Worse character was Cait Sith.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Sephiroth was barely in the game for him to be my least favorite.

My least fav is either Cait Sith, Yuffie or Vincent.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't mind yuffie

because at least she was a fucking rpg murder machine.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

I hate her because she is that stereotypical dumb underage jailbait fanbait like Selphie, Rikku and that godawful Vanille.

But at least Yuffie could fight.......and was a ninja.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Cait Sith was goofy, that made me like him. Sephiroth was there long enough to seem like bishie going butthurt.

Vincent was an emo idiot, but he had the decency to keep his bullshit to himself in a basement. Sephiroth started throwing rocks at the planet.

And lastly, what's a Yuffie?


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

The only good thing about him you hate. I wish he would have thrown more rocks at the planet and blown it to pieces and then ended the series.

Then we wouldn't have all these horrible compilation games and other bullshit.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Still, Kefka was hell of an improvement on the butthurt kid motif. Sephiroth was not an articulate enough villain.

And Kuja... seriously. Dat Kuja.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

We also wouldn't have gotten 10 since some people in SE, at least the terribads who made X-2, said that the future peoples of 7 traveled to the world of 10.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

wait what


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Nois said:


> Still, Kefka was hell of an improvement on the butthurt kid motif. Sephiroth was not an articulate enough villain.
> 
> And Kuja... seriously. Dat Kuja.



Kefka wasn't a butthurt kid trope.

He was the insane killer clown trope.

Sephiroth wasn't really the butthurt kid trope either. At least not in the original game.

He was more of the weird bordering on i*c*st/momma's boy trope.

Also the insane for no reason trope.

I didn't even really see him as villain of the game until the very end when he became the final villain.

I always say Hojo/Jenova as the villains or the occasional WEAPON that got in my way.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

The World said:


> Kefka wasn't a butthurt kid trope.
> 
> He was the insane killer clown trope.



And yet he was better at the kid trope than sephiroth


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

The World said:


> We also wouldn't have gotten 10 since some people in SE, at least the terribads who made X-2, said that the future peoples of 7 traveled to the world of 10.



You have that backwards.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Hey look, it's the better Sephiroth


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> You have that backwards.




Whatever it's still terrible.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

True enough.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Dat Amano art. 



Dat Faris art.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 16, 2012)

I like naked arts.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like naked arts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> doesn't change the fact that
> 
> 1. His stats suck (I mean even aerith styles on this friend)
> 2. He's hard as shit to get
> ...



You forgot DoC


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

@Zenieth's post of Cloud saying Shut up

Did those really happen? I feel like I'd remember them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

Vincent's story is actually okay in FFVII.

It's the only way to really understand the complete plot  at any rate. You literally hear nothing about Lucrecia unless you get him. Plus it shows how Hojo was the real villain of the game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 16, 2012)

Poor Hojo, he had a rough childhood.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> @Zenieth's post of Cloud saying Shut up
> 
> Did those really happen? I feel like I'd remember them.



Doesn't he say it to "Sephiroth" after Aeris is killed? Seph was all like "don't worry, she'll be my left toe once I become a god!"

And Cloud was having none of his god speeches at the moment so he just told him to shut up.



The World said:


> I hate her because she is that stereotypical dumb underage jailbait fanbait like Selphie, Rikku and that godawful Vanille.
> 
> But at least Yuffie could fight.......and was a ninja.



Selphie wasn't dumb. When captured and imprisoned she came up with the rather innovative solution of skinning a creature and walking out of the prison in its flesh.

And when she was put in charge and sent to the Galbadia Missile Base, what did she do?
Why randomly smash consoles and try to alter the missiles' course so  that they would go explode elsewhere, possibly killing thousands of innocent people in the process.

She was a diabolical mastermind.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

*Theatrhythm Final Fantasy selling out in Japan*

Looks like Square-Enix found a surefire hit in Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. The title just recently launched in Japan, and reports state that it's selling out as soon as it hits the shelves. Either it's a huge hit or Square-Enix didn't put out that many copies!



*Why is Indies Zero head Masanobu Suzui crying?*



Yes, that really is Indies Zero head Masanobu Suzui tearing up...or pretending to be. What's the deal here? He's crying because he can't buy a copy of Theatrhythm Final Fantasy. It's all sold out!



The FF series is saved...Theatrhythm saved it


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I said it in the XIII-2 thread, put "The Return of Nobuo Uematsu" on the cover of the next numbered FF and you will get the best selling in the franchise.

People understand the importance of the music in these games.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

Theatrhythm is cool


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I demand a change of title


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Change of title*?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Change of title*?


 sigh my bad.. I was doing something and I wrote it like that lol...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2012)

zenieth said:


> FF7 cloud was the only good cloud
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



.....ha!



The World said:


> Yeah his bitches and hoes being Yuffie and Vincent.
> 
> Not Cid of course, he's too manly and would use his smoke filled lungs to spit in Cloud's face.
> 
> ...



I think the correct term for Tifa is bottom bitch.



Malvingt2 said:


> sigh my bad.. I was doing something and I wrote it like that lol...



Fuck upaga!


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm back....

Wahts good people. I see we have a new poster here name X-DarkXNation-X. Welcome to the boards.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm back....
> 
> Wahts good people. *I see we have a new poster here name X-DarkXNation-X. Welcome to the boards*.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

low blow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm back....
> 
> Wahts good people. I see we have a new poster here name X-DarkXNation-X. Welcome to the boards.





Mura said:


>





Fraust said:


> low blow.



.........


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I think the correct term for Tifa is bottom bitch.



It's always the shy, innocent ones that are the kinky types.

Cloud's inherent self-esteem issues also lead me to believe he's be teh bottom bitch in any relationship.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> .........



Your name is absolute shit, Rage King.

Just saiyan


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> .........



Should've changed to Chillgamesh and make this your sig.



The only true Gilgamesh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Your name is absolute shit, Rage King.
> 
> Just saiyan



Awesome your face is shit.



Fraust said:


> Should've changed to Chillgamesh and make this your sig.
> 
> 
> 
> The only true Gilgamesh.



Get that faker out of here. the Real Gilgamesh would crush him.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

The real Gilgamesh would take one of his own swords up his ass

By the hands of the almighty Ultros Cactuar


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh would WTFpwn Ultros AND Jumbo Cactuar at the same time.

Then a Tonberry would come along and own him because they are the real kings of the series.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonberry is indeed the monster that all other monsters fear.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

I cannot deny this. 

Cactuar still > Gilgamesh


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonberry instills fear to all creatures.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> The real Gilgamesh would take one of his own swords up his ass
> 
> By the hands of the almighty Ultros Cactuar



How? He it does not even have any hands!



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Gilgamesh would WTFpwn Ultros AND Jumbo Cactuar at the same time.
> 
> Then a Tonberry would come along and own him because they are the real kings of the series.



Gilgamesh shits Tonberries



Fraust said:


> Tonberry is indeed the monster that all other monsters fear.





Awesome said:


> I cannot deny this.
> 
> Cactuar still > Gilgamesh



1000 needles is a garbage attack.



The World said:


> Tonberry instills fear to all creatures.



Because they are really Gilgamesh's shit.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> How? He it does not even have any hands!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



10k needles and 7,777,777 HP fucks your shit up

Try again


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Gilgamesh gave me a mission to kill a Tonberry because he couldn't handle it.


True story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

Only because he was trying to collect the  Chef's Knife to add it to his collection of weapons.

It's surely more powerful than any of the othrs.


----------



## The World (Feb 16, 2012)

Instant death jibs. Instant jibs everywhere.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 16, 2012)

A powerful weapon will do nothing if the person who is wielding it is inadequate with blades.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

King Kold proved that against Trunks.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Speaking of Tonberry.

I got one shotted by a Tonberry in FFXIII-2 and I'm pissed. I almost killed it. friend did 9999 damage to all once I got its health to 25%.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

One shotted by Tonberry...kinda what they do. Doesn't matter how close you got, you lost.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonberry gonna tonberry


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Tonberry was actually trolling you that whole fight. He knew he wouldn't lose. He can't.



Not to anyone but me. I captured both a Tonberry and Don Tonberry. He is my bitch, and mine alone.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Esura gonna Esura .


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Dae gonna Dae


----------



## Gnome (Feb 16, 2012)

Draper gonna Draper.


----------



## Esura (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Tonberry was actually trolling you that whole fight. He knew he wouldn't lose. He can't.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to anyone but me. I* captured **both a Tonberry and Don Tonberry*. He is my bitch, and mine alone.


I fucking hate you. 



Nois said:


> Dae gonna Dae



Who's Dae? Is he a member here?


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

Gnome gonna Gnome


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome said:


> 10k needles and 7,777,777 HP fucks your shit up
> 
> Try again



See...Cactur only has one trick...and that does not always work.



Fraust said:


> Gilgamesh gave me a mission to kill a Tonberry because he couldn't handle it.
> 
> 
> True story.



No...because it was beneath him and you were fool enough to do it.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Only because he was trying to collect the  Chef's Knife to add it to his collection of weapons.
> 
> It's surely more powerful than any of the othrs.



Indeed.



The World said:


> Instant death jibs. Instant jibs everywhere.





Awesome said:


> A powerful weapon will do nothing if the person who is wielding it is inadequate with blades.



Which means Gilgamesh can use it faster and more efficiently then a Tonberry.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember having to fight 50 tonberries in succession to get the King Tonberry GF in FF8

christ that was horrid.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

inb4 Gilgamesh buys a Chef's Knife replica on ebay

Zei, that was actually one of the more engaging things in that game


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

I still need to complete my FF12 Dropped at the Pharos and got busy with other crap


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

Don't complete it. That ending will ruin the entire journey.


----------



## Nois (Feb 16, 2012)

I kinda know what's at the end so meh. But I still have an esper to egt and crap like that


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 16, 2012)

I remember when I first beat FF9.

I was very sad.

I feel the same way about BatenKaitos too.

I wish sometimes I could erase my memory and go back and play all these games over again. You just lose...something upon a replay and you can't ever get it back.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree. It's the same for every great game or movie or form of entertainment. That mystery, anticipation, excitement, suspense, raw emotion.

Sometimes I wish I could erase my memory of something over and over with a note that says "Watch/play this." to keep reliving the dream.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 16, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Don't complete it. That ending will ruin the entire journey.



That's very true found it hard to do the leftover side quests once I did the ending.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Hmm, I haven't played FF9 for so long I actually might enjoy it almost the same way I did the first time.

Seriously, I've played it like 4 years ago...


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I've played and completed 9 five times

the magic was still there every playthrough.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi I'm Furious George. FFIX is the best. 

I'll be on my way now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

I think IX and X are the only ones that retain magic for me. IX for just about everything, X mainly for gameplay and music.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> inb4 Gilgamesh buys a Chef's Knife replica on ebay
> 
> Zei, that was actually one of the more engaging things in that game



take...that....back...



Furious George said:


> Hi I'm Furious George. FFIX is the best.
> 
> I'll be on my way now.



Get back here.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi I'm Furious George. FFIX is the best.
> 
> I'll be on my way now.



We need more of you in here


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi I'm Furious George. FFIX is the best.
> *
> I'll be on my way now.*



Good, yar'nt welcome 'round 'ere, less ya use more 'postrophes.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi I'm Furious George. FFIX is the best.
> 
> I'll be on my way now.



You know George...this all I have to say....


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Where da' fuck 're your 'postrophes 'sura?

Also, your 'pinion is probably worse.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

'sur' 'p'n''n 's sh't


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

' ' ' ' ' ' no.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Don't go FG~!

On a related subject, what happened to Krory? He posts like a madman here for a week ro two and now he's gone. 

Did he even exist to begin with?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Krory's existence is tied to Mass Effect, and its getting close to release, don't expect to see him around for a while.


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

I feel like I should say something relating to FG and hop on the bandwagon.

But I'm too lazy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

You just did you silly bastard.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

The World said:


> I feel like I should say something relating to FG and hop on the bandwagon.
> 
> But I'm too lazy.





Gnome said:


> You just did you silly bastard.



 

I wonder what is the next step for FF when all this Fabulous Funky Crystal Nonsaslis junk is through? 

One thing that I always appreciated about this series is that starting a new world each entry means a new opportunity to fix mistakes (FFVIII to FFIX was a prime example). All trolling aside, I think the whole "-2" and "vs" business was a serious misstep for the series...


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

That's when everything started going downhill............


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

More MMO's, cancelling of vsXIII, more -2, and maybe some -3's.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

heard that type 0 is 100% fantastic

now if it ever got stateside


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Versus to be renamed to 15

Or just Versus

I'd like it if they stepped away from numbers and go with some names, like they do with Agito, Versus etc.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Versus to never see the light of day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Versus? It has been...erased


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I wonder what is the next step for FF when all this Fabulous Funky Crystal Nonsaslis junk is through?
> 
> One thing that I always appreciated about this series is that starting a new world each entry means a new opportunity to fix mistakes (FFVIII to FFIX was a prime example). All trolling aside, I think the whole "-2" and "vs" business was a serious misstep for the series...



Ya know people often talk about how the Final Fantasy series ha lost its "edge". The mythical Golden Age of Square is part of it but I think the real reason Final Fantasy no longer commands the respect it once did is precisely because of all the sequels.

I mean, think about it. Before FFX-2 and the FFVII Compilation, when you heard "Final Fantasy" and "New Release" in the same breath, it meant a whole new game. New characters, new worlds, new everything.

Maybe some of this new stuff isn't good but that's not even the point. The point was that it was the next installment in a legendary franchise. It was innovation and progress.

But now you hear Final Fantasy and instead of thinking about  "here comes the next big thing", you think "oh, I wonder if it'll be a terrible movie? Or how about a pretentious fighting game?"


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Versus to never see the light of day.



IF it does. It best be THIS GOOOOOOOD


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Just wait another ten years when it's released and become Final Fantasy's very own Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

;__; i want versus to be nice


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

;__; i want versus to be perfect


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> ;__; i want versus to be perfect



I'm with you


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know people often talk about how the Final Fantasy series ha lost its "edge". The mythical Golden Age of Square is part of it but I think the real reason Final Fantasy no longer commands the respect it once did is precisely because of all the sequels.
> 
> I mean, think about it. Before FFX-2 and the FFVII Compilation, when you heard "Final Fantasy" and "New Release" in the same breath, it meant a whole new game. New characters, new worlds, new everything.
> 
> ...



Precisely. 

You're right to use the words "commanding respect" because more then anything that is what FF lost. Sure it still sells and as a whole rakes up on the critical reviews side of things but there is a certain lack of excitement and loss of power behind anything that has to do with the series now. 

That's why I'm really just waiting for the whole Crystal Nova thing to end. SE screwed me over something fierce but if FFXV just gives me a new world with new characters and above all else a new tone (because the Zipper Squad ain't working for me) there is always a chance lightning might strike.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> That's why I'm really just waiting for the whole Crystal Nova thing to end. SE screwed me over something fierce but if FFXV just gives me a new world with new characters and above all else a new tone (because the Zipper Squad ain't working for me) *there is always a chance lightning might strike.*





You called?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

^ That's not funny.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Versus is perfect right now...they have not fucked it up yet.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't think FF has "lost its edge", 13 was a really fun game and though it had a few problems none of them ruined the game for me. 13-2 from what I hear is even better, heck even 12 and 10-2 were decent games. The only real bad games in the series are FF7 and DOC, couldn't include Crisis Core as it was pure win given handheld form. I don't have any hopes whatsoever for Versus 13, I did originally but then 13 came out and lowered my interest for Versus and then 13-2 was announced and erased my desire for Versus completely. I'm probably going to like it anyway but the fact the main character looks so much like one of my most hated characters (you all know who) really bothers me.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:
			
		

> The only real bad games in the series are FF7


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I don't think FF has "lost its edge", 13 was a really fun game and though it had a few problems none of them ruined the game for me. 13-2 from what I hear is even better, heck even 12 and 10-2 were decent games. The only real bad games in the series are FF7 and DOC, couldn't include Crisis Core as it was pure win given handheld form. I don't have any hopes whatsoever for Versus 13, I did originally but then 13 came out and lowered my interest for Versus and then 13-2 was announced and erased my desire for Versus completely. I'm probably going to like it anyway but the fact the main character looks so much like one of my most hated characters (you all know who) really bothers me.


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 17, 2012)

Image fail!


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Btw, anyone noticed this?

Cloud ==> Lightning


----------



## Adamant soul (Feb 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> Btw, anyone noticed this?
> 
> Cloud ==> Lightning



There are some similarities but other than that not really (Lightning is a far better character).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> There are some similarities but other than that not really (Lightning is a far better character).





...not sure what else to say.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

so Theatrhythm is the best Final Fantasy since X?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Nobou supports it so it must be damn good at music


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> Btw, anyone noticed this?
> 
> Cloud ==> Lightning


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

I meant the analogy between the two, first come the clouds, then the lightnings


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

I like this. 


Are people still using the zipper and belts thing? There are hardly any in Versus, besides Nomura didn't even design their clothes this time, some japanese fashion company did, Ronen or ROEN, can't recall.


The ending to XIII-2 was glorious, "To be continued", it could only have been better if Toryiama himself jumped from the TV and slapped me with a wet trout.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> I meant the analogy between the two, first come the clouds, then the lightnings



In that case, you could say Cloud-> Squall -> Raine -> Lightning. 

Putting aside, Snow, what's next for the continuous weather pattern, Storm?


----------



## Nois (Feb 17, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> In that case, you could say Cloud-> Squall -> Raine -> Lightning.
> 
> Putting aside, Snow, what's next for the continuous weather pattern, Storm?



I hope it's not ShitStorm


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Typhoon maybe. Hurricane as well. Gotta look up the romaji for that....


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Nois said:


> I hope it's not ShitStorm



"Blow" maybe. :rolleyes



Mura said:


> Typhoon maybe. Hurricane as well. Gotta look up the romaji for that....



Storm - 嵐 (arashi)

Tornado, hurricane, typhoon - 颶風 (gufuu)


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Can this entire weather pattern happen at Noctis. 

And the new dude needs to shut up, we don't need more Esuras. We have a hard enough time with one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Somebody say Typhoon?


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I like this.
> 
> 
> Are people still using the zipper and belts thing? There are hardly any in Versus, besides Nomura didn't even design their clothes this time, some japanese fashion company did, Ronen or ROEN, can't recall.



The point is I don't want to look like a GQ cakeboy. 

Its not so much actual zippers as it is that this FF Nobuo Fabimustiu Crystalle thing just overall has a very disagreeable style to it IMO. The zippers are still in FFvsXIII's heart even if its not on their jackets.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The zippers are still in FFvsXIII's heart even if its not on their jackets.





I have no zippers in my soul. I am disappoint.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The point is I don't want to look like a GQ cakeboy.
> 
> Its not so much actual zippers as it is that this FF Nobuo Fabimustiu Crystalle thing just overall has a very disagreeable style to it IMO. The zippers are still in FFvsXIII's heart even if its not on their jackets.



I don't think the pretty boy thing is ever going away, they stepped a bit out of that style with IX but then went right back to the pretty faces, it's been there since IV(Amano's designs always had a very feminine quality unless they were supposed to be burly men) but the graphics softened the blow, now that the graphics reached a point where characters look like J-Pop stars it's become a bigger issue for some people. 


Everything I hear about Versus sounds good to me, the world map, the combat, the vehicles, the focus on player control, I just hope they can make each of those concepts work when it's all brought together so it doesn't end up being style over substance, I also like the idea of using modern clothes and settings as design inspirations.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I don't think the pretty boy thing is ever going away, they stepped a bit out of that style with IX but then went right back to the pretty faces, it's been there since IV(Amano's designs always had a very feminine quality unless they were supposed to be burly men) but the graphics softened the blow, *now that the graphics reached a point where characters look like J-Pop stars it's become a bigger issue for some people.*



Emboldened is pretty true I suppose. The ironic thing is that FFVII likely would not have been the colossal success it was if the character designs weren't in deformed mode. If they had the tech to make them look more realistic at that time the western audience wouldn't have been as enthusiastic about it. We aren't in love with the limp-wrist look.  

But I wouldn't be so sure of that style not changing very soon. SE is about their money... and as the gaming industry continues to be dominated by the Western Hemisphere you will be surprised the changes the East will make to accommodate us....  isn't a coincidence.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

The difference being that Amano is very talented and isn't obsessed with zippers. Still hard to get over Locke looking like a French prostitute though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

I got a zipper on my pants.


I can do Omnislash with my weiner.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

I wasn't really knocking on Amano or saying Nomura is better, cuz I've seen some people get very heated over Amano vs Nomura to go there, just saying that even the Amano designs had an androgynous pretty boy vibe, I think that Amano fits better as an artist and Nomura fits better as a concept/character designer. 

This reminds me that Versus is supposed to have a lot of Amano art hanging around in the form of paintings, like that Etro painting in the scene Noctis meets Stella.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I wasn't really knocking on Amano or saying Nomura is better, cuz I've seen some people get very heated over Amano vs Nomura to go there, just saying that even the Amano designs had an *androgynous pretty boy vibe*, I think that Amano fits better as an artist and Nomura fits better as a concept/character designer.




Can't say I disagree...



> This reminds me that Versus is supposed to have a lot of Amano art hanging around in the form of paintings, like that Etro painting in the scene Noctis meets Stella.


Those will be nice to see if the game ever comes out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Emboldened is pretty true I suppose. The ironic thing is that FFVII likely would not have been the colossal success it was if the character designs weren't in deformed mode. If they had the tech to make them look more realistic at that time the western audience wouldn't have been as enthusiastic about it. We aren't in love with the limp-wrist look.
> 
> But I wouldn't be so sure of that style not changing very soon. SE is about their money... *and as the gaming industry continues to be dominated by the Western Hemisphere you will be surprised the changes the East will make to accommodate us*....  isn't a coincidence.


Or not. I see two choices appearing before them. Appeal to Western gamers or appeal to their homeland gamers. I'm seeing a lot of the latter now. It shows in the amount of Japanese games getting localized. 

Appealing to Western gamers isn't the easiest thing in the world considering our style, likes, and all that are extremely different from Japan. Hell you could say polar opposites. Appealing to Western gamers by trying to do what they do isn't going to work, and hasn't worked thus far either. 


Chaelius said:


> I wasn't really knocking on Amano or saying Nomura is better, cuz I've seen some people get very heated over *Amano vs Nomura *to go there, just saying that even the Amano designs had an androgynous pretty boy vibe, I think that Amano fits better as an artist and Nomura fits better as a concept/character designer.
> 
> This reminds me that Versus is supposed to have a lot of Amano art hanging around in the form of paintings, like that Etro painting in the scene Noctis meets Stella.


Personally, its Nomura for me. Amano's designs never meshed well with me, even before I got into FF games.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

Did his designs not have enough zippers for your tastes Esura?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Did his designs not have enough zippers for your tastes Esura?



Har har har. I wasn't that big of a fan of Amano's designs before I even saw Nomura's. Due to my dad, I was already familiar with Amano's works before I played a FF game and it just didn't mesh with me then or now. I was personally glad the series weened off Amano as character design, regardless of who designed the series afterwards.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite thing about Amano's work is that they're proportionate humans.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

My favorite thing is the colors.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Not all his works feature proportional humans. I don't know how to describe Amano's work. Its odd and...I dunno. Its colorful thats for sure. I remember looking at one of his works in this book my pops had and I was like, wtf is this again? Just a bunch of random colors and....wait is that a woman in there?

I'm just more fond of Kaneko's and Nomura's stuff now. Back then I was more of a Michael Turner and Akira Toriyama fan then.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Or not. I see two choices appearing before them. Appeal to Western gamers or appeal to their homeland gamers. I'm seeing a lot of the latter now. It shows in the amount of Japanese games getting localized.
> 
> Appealing to Western gamers isn't the easiest thing in the world considering our style, likes, and all that are extremely different from Japan. Hell you could say polar opposites. Appealing to Western gamers by trying to do what they do isn't going to work, and hasn't worked thus far either.



*Spoiler*: __ 














Welcome to reality. 

Also, not a coincidence that Nintendo for the first time decides to adopt customization in Zelda with SS. 

Games that are purely Eastern will still come out but will not command the same respect they used to.... it will eventually become niche stuff for handhelds.  What is left now is Eastern gaming in its death throes. Kojima admitted something to that effect plenty of times.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

Once Amano stopped being the main character, image and graphic designer the series went downhill. I don't think thats fully a coincidence


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 17, 2012)

Imaging Amano's character designs now directly translated into in game graphics.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

All of Amano's work for FF is proportionate. Even IX. So shut up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kojima also said that Japanese developers need to change their game to compete with the west or try to focus and improve their domestic situation, which many Japanese developers are doing (the latter). People know that Capcom and Platinum are the exceptions to the rule, not the norm. Also, Capcom has the money to actually attempt to do so and their previous attempts were bombs. Vanquish didn't sell too hot either.

Also, while Eastern gaming is in drastic decline, it is still like third biggest in the industry after the US and Europe.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Once *Amano stopped being the main character, image and graphic designer the series went downhill*. I don't think thats fully a coincidence


*cough*FFVII*cough*



Fraust said:


> All of Amano's work for FF is proportionate. Even IX. So shut up.


I haven't bothered to look at all of his FF work so whatever.

But quite a few of his non FF work aren't proportional, and that's a fact, Jack.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Europe is third actually.

And mentioning those three as if there are tons more. Canada is really the only other competitor.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> People know that Capcom and Platinum are the exceptions to the rule, not the norm.



So you think Capcom and Platinum are the only ones appealing to the west now? What?



> Also, while Eastern gaming is in drastic decline, it is still like third biggest in the industry after the US and Europe.





Europe, US and Japan ARE the gaming industry. I forgot how dizzying it is trying to talk to you.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Lets take Zelda for example. The series doesn't sell well in Japan unless is a portable version which is odd.. A lot of Japanese companies are trying hard to appeal more to the west.. Capcom wants the cod fans reason why they are going with  more action with RE6.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> *cough*FFVII*cough*


VII may not be the worst of the bunch but its where it started going downhill. It went back up for a moment with IX then it dropped back down again. IX just happens to be one of only two of the 3D FFs(not including the MMOs) where Nomura wasn't one of the main artists, the other being XII. How unsurprising, given you hate both IX and XII and those two are the best 3D FFs.

That settles it, Nomura ruined FF.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

lol XII.

No.

IX. Yes.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 17, 2012)

XII was the best one from a reviewing standpoint.

Personal opinion obviously differs.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

That I can agree with. I don't remember much of the dialogue, but I feel like it was mature and concise with actual progress being made in conversations. At least among the political leaders, not so much Vaan and Penelo.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 17, 2012)

I've never completed XII because going through the sand sea on my way to the Tomb of Wraithwall has always sapped the majority of my interest in continuing playing but thats a personal gripe. I was quite enjoying the game before that point and if I could get over the hump I'm sure I'd like the rest. Its no IX but its better than VII, VIII, X and XIII.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

SE's downfall is less due to artists and more due to

FF7 dropped something too big for their britches

Their management is poor at best

they've got no insight

teams don't seem to have any fucking goal

what does have a goal somehow gets doubled over by management issues.

Square's bad now because before they didn't have to worry about the big issues and now they do

And now that they do you know they're bamco level stupid.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Making bad games.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

People have to remember how small SE was by then "FF7" and the previous 6 FF games Nintendo helped them to localize,translate and promote.. a soon they went solo they have to rush the FF series out the gate with a small staff.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

They shouldn't have joined with Enix.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> They shouldn't have joined with Enix.


 I hated it that move.. specially because they were rivals and the quality of games were superb before that...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

They thought FFXIII was good.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Who did? Enix?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

SquareEnix did. So they made fifteen more of them.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Does the enix half do enough to warrent their point of existence?

I always wondered because Enix was the stronger of the duo during the merge and yet it seems it's all but a whimper now.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

They made fifteen more XIII's?

I don't even understand that exaggeration.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Or not. I see two choices appearing before them. Appeal to Western gamers or appeal to their homeland gamers. I'm seeing a lot of the latter now. It shows in the amount of Japanese games getting localized.
> 
> Appealing to Western gamers isn't the easiest thing in the world considering our style, likes, and all that are extremely different from Japan. Hell you could say polar opposites. Appealing to Western gamers by trying to do what they do isn't going to work, and hasn't worked thus far either.



This is all very true.  I've always found FFX interesting for how different it is compared to its fellows and it is precisely that difference that made it such a smash hit in Japan while a lot of people over here hate it.

Every FF up to X was a Japanese take on Western mythology and culture. Everything from Western fantasy to Star Wars was used and overall, despite being made by Japanese developers, the games don't really feel like your typical JRPG or Japanese fiction in general.

Then bam, here comes Final Fantasy X. This game was so Japanese it hurt. Then again it's more appropriate to say it's Eastern and not just Japanese. The mythology and character types are all far more typical of their culture.

I don't know how FFXIII falls into this equation though.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> They made fifteen more XIII's?
> 
> I don't even understand that exaggeration.


 Sometimes, I don't understand your face.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

That CMX answer, too priceless.

Seriiously though, 15 more XIII's?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

oh no

the one their milking is the type series

remember type 1-9 is already licensed

and 1's in development considering how successful 0 turned out to be.

Now if they could drop the FF and make it it's own original IP


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Every square enix game from now on will be a derivative of the XIII name and have no connection to the original in any way whatsoever. So in essence, nothing will change.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

A new IP series from an old IP series with another IP series being branched from the original IP series.



Brilliant. IPception.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Thus, nothing has changed.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

And yet everything has changed.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

But such a large majority of gamers will think it's a reincarnation of the golden FFs or a new RPG series to surpass FF and pay buttloads of money for every copy.

Square may be geniuses after all, making shitty games to troll us until they deviate the series into another series.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Change is good, but war, war never changes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Change is good, but war, war never changes.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Change is good, but war, war never changes.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnbKOboT5wQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Change is good, but war, war never changes.



Everyone had the same idea, gnome.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

I win! I didn't want to post the 10 minute one, though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

That voice is  just awful.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GSq5aCZO5n8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Talkin' shit about Old Snake?

And MGS4 > Fallout 3.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Now I feel like replaying MGS4.



Fraust said:


> Talkin' shit about Old Snake?
> 
> And MGS4 > Fallout 3.



Think s/he's talking about the impression... if s/he isn't


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

This calls for a fucking voice off.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't find a clip of War's voice, Liam O'Brien did a nice job,  will do.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Oh what's that? Fallout 3 has Liam Neeson, guess you lose.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Drebin is perfection.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey assholes, stop discussing topics for girls


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

^ Does it make you uncomfortable? good.


He's cool, but don't even think of implying he's on Neeson's level.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Perfection is above anyone's level.


:giantLOSface


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Then you're a fucking liar and I'll cut you.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

would you like a tampon with your sass, missy?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Sure I can use it to soak up the blood after I stab Fraust.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Sure I can use it to soak up the blood after I stab Fraust.



Why we gotta fight.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

It's part of Latin blood, it's inevitable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Talkin' shit about Old Snake?
> 
> And MGS4 > Fallout 3.



Is my supreme contempt for everything in MGS4 not yet universally known?

That's too bad.

David Hayter is a cool voice-actor.

Old Snake's voice however is just...well, it's part of MGS4. That's al you need to know.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Are you the anti-Esura? Instead of liking bad games you dislike good ones?

But I don't want to argue about a game rated perfectly in so many places. That'd be stupid.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

No, i like good games. That's why I love MGS1, 2 and 3.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

He is pretty anti esura though

as in he prefers lil boys to girls.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura likes girls that look like little boys.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> He is pretty anti esura though
> 
> as in he prefers lil boys to girls.



I like both loli and shota.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe someone in here can solve my dilemma.

Vagabond or Berserk?


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

I don't approve of this hate against me and Zael. 

And I like how this thread goes through five fucking pages in a half and hour after playing some BB online.



Fraust said:


> They shouldn't have joined with Enix.



They had no choice. Either join with Enix or go under. They were already going through some financial troubles as is then BAM, Spirits Within fucked their shit up something fierce.

Its why I find it funny when people say Square shouldn't of joined up with Enix.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

I've heard good things about the former but I've actually read the latter.

So naturally I'd say Berserk.

It starts off really good and then it goes into the Golden Age arc which was just a masterpiece.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

Not liking MGS4.






Gnome said:


> Maybe someone in here can solve my dilemma.
> 
> Vagabond or Berserk?



Both have irregular as fuck updates. 

Vagabond if you like a grounded series with a lot of gore, Berserk if you like a fantasy series with a lot of gore... and rape.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

@Esura: I don't approve of you using 'of' in place of 'have'.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

I hope FG wanders back in here. I really don't feel like illustrating why MGS4 was terrible for the thousandth time.  I'm sure he'd be happy enough to volunteer reasons why.

Or maybe I'll just put the links explaining why in my sig again.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Maybe someone in here can solve my dilemma.
> 
> Vagabond or Berserk?



Based on what I've seen from you and heavy guessing, I'd say you'd prefer Vagabond.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Yeah, two people thinking it's terrible is gonna change anything.

I think the Godfather is shit. Not gonna change its place on IMDB.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 17, 2012)

It's a lot more than two people.

But you're right. Just like my love for MGS2 won't make people stop hating it.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> @Esura: I don't approve of you using 'of' in place of 'have'.


I don't approve of you....period.

Be gone hooligan. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I hope FG wanders back in here. I really don't feel like illustrating why MGS4 was terrible for the thousandth time.  I'm sure he'd be happy enough to volunteer reasons why.
> 
> Or maybe I'll just put the links explaining why in my sig again.



Funny how we are polar opposites when it comes to MGS4. You think its the worse MGS in existence, I think its the best MGS in existence. Diversity of opinions make the gaming community interesting dontcha think? 

Well at least we both think MGS2 is awesome.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

People who hate 2 just don't understand the purpose of the game or are butthurt they couldn't play as Snake the whole way through (which is stupid, because technically only two of the four are him).

People who don't like 4 generally complain about cutscenes being too long or not being able to follow the story, which is completely subjective.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 17, 2012)

Time for me to be the voice of reason!


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> People who hate 2 just don't understand the purpose of the game or are butthurt they couldn't play as Snake the whole way through (which is stupid, because technically only two of the four are him).
> 
> People who don't like 4 generally complain about cutscenes being too long or not being able to follow the story, which is completely subjective.



I didn't care who I played as in MGS2 cause...it was my first MGS game. I liked Raiden too. I thought the whole story in MGS2 was awesome. Arsenal Gear was the best part of the game by far though.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I thought MGS4 was a pretty good game, nothing spectacular though. Then again, I'm a splinter cell guy myself.


----------



## Esura (Feb 17, 2012)

For some reason I never could get into Splinter Cell personally. Don't really think ill of it but...eh.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 17, 2012)

I love co-op so its probably a big factor.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I like Beserk and Vagabond

but Vagabond has the best art bar none

that shit is the pinnacle of manga art and everything else is dregs on its soles.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 17, 2012)

Only Splinter Cell I've played is Conviction. Apparently it's not as liked by the fans as the others? Either way, I thoroughly enjoyed it, but definitely prefer MGS for its in-depth story.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Feb 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I didn't care who I played as in MGS2 cause...it was my first MGS game. I liked Raiden too. I thought the whole story in MGS2 was awesome. Arsenal Gear was the best part of the game by far though.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiPon8lr48U[/YOUTUBE]
Most epic OST ever!


----------



## The World (Feb 17, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Maybe someone in here can solve my dilemma.
> 
> Vagabond or Berserk?



Both you fool!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 17, 2012)

I never asked for this.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 17, 2012)

It gave me lemon-lime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8xsbTlrpkg4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Time for me to be the voice of reason!


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

I like to believe most of SE thinks just like Wakka

Stupid shit

and racism


----------



## Gnome (Feb 18, 2012)

I think stupid racist shit all the time, but not in a fake gay accent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Only Splinter Cell I've played is *Conviction.* Apparently it's not as liked by the fans as the others? Either way, I thoroughly enjoyed it, but definitely prefer MGS for its in-depth story.


 I enjoyed Conviction more thant MGS4, MGS4 is flat out boring.. I didn't brother in finishing that game...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 18, 2012)

I love every MGS, all hail MGS 3 though.



It had best everything.


----------



## Chaelius (Feb 18, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I love every MGS, all hail MGS 3 though.
> 
> 
> 
> It had best everything.



The camouflage, healing and aiming were pretty meh, the fact that the story was stand alone is the best thing about it, if MGS4 didn't take in the role of being the closer to every dangling plot thread it could have been a lot better in that department.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

The retardation of people. I'm done.

But MGS3 will always hold that special place in my heart 'cause it was my first and Young Ocelot is the epitome of a boss and The Boss is the epitome of legendary. Plus Snake Eater is probably in my top three video game songs.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Snake Eater is a ing amongst opening themes


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

a "ing"?

And I don't care about it as an opening theme, it's the ladder climb scene that makes it epic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

That it does, when I first heard it I stopped climbing and was like "the fuck"?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 18, 2012)

Personally I prefer MGS1's music.
And antagonists.
And story.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O6VSTPranO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 18, 2012)

We all know Best is yet to Come is a classic.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

The Boss is the best "antagonist" in the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2012)

The Boss is the grestest hero of this series.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

The Boss for next MGS protagonist


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *The retardation of people. I'm done.*
> 
> But MGS3 will always hold that special place in my heart 'cause it was my first and Young Ocelot is the epitome of a boss and The Boss is the epitome of legendary. Plus Snake Eater is probably in my top three video game songs.


 Just because I didn't like the game that doesn't mean is a bad one, just is not for me.. for example I don't like the Uncharted series..but people love it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> The Boss for next MGS protagonist



I don't know...how would they pull off a prequel like that? with what enemy?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

All of my MGS fanatic friends also want The Boss as the next protagonist.

Makes sense. During the Battle of Norway with the Cobras as your comrades. An interesting antagonist and memorable bosses might be the challenging part to compete with the others.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't want to play anymore prequels. Let that shit rest and do some post MGS4 shit. I like The Boss as all but, c'mon now. Doing any more stuff with The Boss has the off chance of damaging her character. Hell, they came close to it in Peace Walker.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

Post MGS4 would mean either no Snake or a Snake that literally has to slither around since he'd be near death. Technically if they want to continue Snake, which they won't, it'd be a prequel anyway.

There is nothing left after MGS4, it ended the entire canon story. Anything that's related to the other games would have to at least be a prequel of 4 (even non-canon Rising).

If we're going to get a related game, which has to be a prequel, then pick the best protagonist you can to control. Either The Boss or cyborg Raiden. And they already have the latter coming out, so the Boss makes sense.

On the other hand, if you start a new altogether series that you want to be in the same "universe" as MGS, then you're getting into Fabula Nova Crystallis and nobody wants that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Post MGS4 would mean either no Snake or a Snake that literally has to slither around since he'd be near death. Technically if they want to continue Snake, which they won't, it'd be a prequel anyway.
> 
> There is nothing left after MGS4, it ended the entire canon story. Anything that's related to the other games would have to at least be a prequel of 4 (even non-canon Rising).
> 
> ...



what Fabula Nova Crystallis...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

Into the idea of having games related by a thread just so they can have the same title.


----------



## Esura (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Post MGS4 would mean either no Snake or a Snake that literally has to slither around since he'd be near death. Technically if they want to continue Snake, which they won't, it'd be a prequel anyway.
> 
> There is nothing left after MGS4, it ended the entire canon story. Anything that's related to the other games would have to at least be a prequel of 4 (even non-canon Rising).
> 
> ...


Post MGS4 world isn't going to be perfect, actually far from it considering how the entire world was embroiled in proxy wars using PMCs controlled by a fucking AI that manipulated everything in the back ground and Metal Gear tech isn't exactly destroyed. As long as Metal Gears exists there is a new opprotunity for a new MG game. Now whether it would have the "Solid" part in the name is up for grabs, I don't care if it does or doesn't. 

The Boss makes sense in theory. Yeah its cool to play as the Boss most def but its going to end up with some dumb retcons I guarantee it. Just playing as The Boss in her earlier exploits isn't going to fly without some threat of a Metal Gear or something akin to it which is a common element of every single MG game, which didn't exist before the Shagohod in the 60s (although the Shagohod wasn't a Metal Gear, it was designed parallel to when Granin designed the plans for the first Metal Gear and share some similarities to it sans the lack of legs). No fan wants more unneeded convolution to an already extremely convoluted universe.

Kojima needs to do with MGS what they did with MG and just create a successor series that follows after MGS and just sleep on it. It'll give them a chance to bring in new fans as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Into the idea of having games related by a thread just so they can have the same title.



Yes but again i ask....what Fabula Nova Crystallis...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 18, 2012)

MGS5 snake's day off


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

Dae, I don't understand. If it was just XIII and -2 your post would make sense to me, but since there's Type-0 I don't get the joke.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 18, 2012)

Post 4 MGS only works if it stars Sunny

And not like a lil bitch Otaku like Esua wants


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Dae, I don't understand. If it was just XIII and -2 your post would make sense to me, but since there's Type-0 I don't get the joke.



There was suppose to be versus.



zenieth said:


> Post 4 MGS only works if it stars Sunny
> 
> And not like a lil bitch Otaku like Esua wants



Sunny or Raiden's Kid....or both. Some new trheat can arise.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 18, 2012)

Even if Versus never came out, which it will, that doesn't mean there isn't an FNC.

Sunny *and* Raiden's kid.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Post 4 MGS only works if it stars Sunny
> 
> And not like a lil bitch Otaku like Esua wants



It makes sense for Sunny to take after Otacon considering Snake is going to die in a few years after MGS4 anyways and Otacon will most likely raise her.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope. **


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah want Sunny to take after snake. But she already good with electronics so...to late.


----------



## Nois (Feb 19, 2012)

Am I the only one, who thinks Type-0 is a major improvement on the recent FF quality in general?


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

Nope                                .


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

Nois said:


> Am I the only one, who thinks Type-0 is a major improvement on the recent FF quality in general?



You are also probably one of the very few people on here who played Type-0 as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 19, 2012)

Type-0 is fucking huge so I haven't played it yet. 3.4 gigs if I remember correctly.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

I'll wait til it gets localized. Don't have to time to try and decipher moonrunes.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

< Waiting til localized
< Waiting to get third PSP after selling first two


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 19, 2012)

You know....I just remembered Dark Nation is also the name of Rufus's dog from the boss fight...


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> You know....I just remembered Dark Nation is also the name of Rufus's dog from the boss fight...



Wait...seriously? I don't remember that.

Who the fuck calls their dogs Dark Nation? Are you sure you didn't mix it up with an attack?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

"The player should first dispatch the Dark Nation quickly, before it can cast MBarrier to protect Rufus."

 Like how he should dispatch of that name.


----------



## Esura (Feb 19, 2012)

There is shit on that wiki article.

EDIT: Nevermind, you fucked up on the URL and I figured it out.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 19, 2012)

That's stupid since I posted it straight, I didn't use the url tags, but I fixed it.


----------



## The World (Feb 19, 2012)

That's actually a cool name for a dog.................unlike a certain person.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

I will not dignify that with a proper reply, world.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

>Won't
>Actually means Can't


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

For that snide remark you can go to hell to!


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Post MGS4 would mean either no Snake or a Snake that literally has to slither around since he'd be near death. Technically if they want to continue Snake, which they won't, it'd be a prequel anyway.
> 
> There is nothing left after MGS4, it ended the entire canon story. Anything that's related to the other games would have to at least be a prequel of 4 (even non-canon Rising).
> 
> ...



Rising takes place after MGS4.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> >Won't
> >Actually means Can't


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Rising is going to suck.

I've always wanted a game with Liquid or Soliuus as the protagonists. It wouldn't work but then again I don't think one with The Boss would work either.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rising is going to suck.



>Platinum Games

Ha ha, no.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Whatever. Don't feel like arguing about MG right now.


Getting back to FF, I was talking with some people on Spoony's forum and we got into teh topic of how FFIX's place in the fandom has changed.

There was a time when FFIX wasn't held nearly as high as it is today. Used to be the game ws dismissed as "that kiddy game" or whatever.

I myself used to have to contend with that general impression and it made me quite bitter. I hated FFVII for a long time due to its popularity when the far superior game in FFIX was being ignored or hated.
Of course I realized in the end that FFVII was a great game too and every game had its obnoxious fanboys.

Anyway, as I'm sure you all know, FFIX has risen to one of the most beloved games in the series.
The same is true for FFV. Used to be, sandwiched between FFIV and VI, it got no credit or love. I think the GBA translation helped make it more popular.

So, given all this, you have to wonder what will be the fate of FFXIII? Five or even ten more years down the road will the fans come out of hiding and make FF13 a fan favorite?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Well story wise it's looks like campy extreme 90s fun, however someone's story is never over until they actually die, and Raiden's true place is always on the battlefield.

Gameplay wise it's going to be the cr?me de la cr?me of action games, that's the strongest reason to look forward to the game.

I've wanted to play Cyborg Raiden for the longest, so I'm always welcome to returning to the awesome he has become.

Edit: 

Ah you edited your post.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So, given all this, you have to wonder what will be the fate of FFXIII? Five or even ten more years down the road will the fans come out of hiding and make FF13 a fan favorite?


I highly doubt that. XIII will likely stay where it currently is, in the love/hate but mostly hate zone that it shares with VIII. Now XII, that has the potential to be a fan favorite down the road.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I highly doubt that. XIII will likely stay where it currently is, in the love/hate but mostly hate zone that it shares with VIII. Now XII, that has the potential to be a fan favorite down the road.



This

13's problems aren't something superficial like 9's were

9 was always berated as a kiddy game based on looks alone

12 is currently berated for being like a mmo and having "no control of your characters"

aka bullshit reasons


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I highly doubt that. XIII will likely stay where it currently is, in the love/hate but mostly hate zone that it shares with VIII. Now XII, that has the potential to be a fan favorite down the road.



Funny thing is, I don't think FFVIII was really that hated. Back before Spoony's review I think the fandom was mostly indifferent to 8 and if they weren't it wasn't anything like the seething hatred you see now.

As for XII's popularity growing, seems likely enough. Right now it's kinda in the middle with a lot of people who love it and a lot of people who hate it. It's one of those "no middleground" entries.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally I'm in the middleground about XIII, it's alright, but probably the weakest entry in the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

I will never change my mind about XIII down the road...never. It is and will forever be one of the worst in the series unless squeenix continues to push out garbage ff games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> This
> 
> 13's problems aren't something superficial like 9's were
> 
> ...



Pretty much though I haven't had much complaints for those two other than 12 being weak on story. 13 I pretty much stated up and down. One of the reasons I like 13-2 more than 13 is that the main issues I had with the gameplay was alleviated. Crytsarium was not capped and built room for growth. And exploration is not pinned down. While yes it's somewhat linear still. My main gripe wipe was that I could not go back to places. So while they let you do that but also you can restart whole areas completely. Story wise for better or worse but the Doctor Who-centric plot is an easier pill to swallow than 13. Music? I'm replaying and its not particularly memorable. Even 13-2 I can remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't see how FFXIII is the worst in the series as long as FFII and FFXII exists.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

FF2 is a bad game? yet to play FF12


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

The only issue with 2 is the trade for level ups for a flaky stat growth system.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> FF2 is a bad game? yet to play FF12


To be fair, many people do like FFXII. I hate it. Take that for what you will.

And I have to balance out the extreme FFXII love on here with said hate. 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The only issue with 2 is the trade for level ups for a flaky stat growth system.



Which is the main reason the game get as much hate as it does.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> This
> 
> 13's problems aren't something superficial like 9's were
> 
> ...



Did any of the "FFIX is kiddy" crowd actually play the game? I really can't see how anybody could call that game kiddy after playing it. But yeah, I'm really glad the general consensus of FFIX came back around. It's probably my favorite in the series, and certainly my favorite from 7 onwards.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually the hate for FF2 is news to me to be honest.. I didn't know...


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Did any of the "FFIX is kiddy" crowd actually play the game? I really can't see how anybody could call that game kiddy after playing it. But yeah, I'm really glad the general consensus of FFIX came back around. It's probably my favorite in the series, and certainly my favorite from 7 onwards.


While I didn't think it was kiddy, the art style is very off putting even to me. I know making them midgets was supposed to be a homage to the sprites of the older FFs but its ugly. Battle system is also atrociously slow...like sooo fucking slow even on the fastest settings. So far I've only put like 20 hours into it....which was a task itself considering my issues with the above and I'm not digging the soundtrack either. Still on the fence about it overall though so I won't pass judgement on it yet.

I'm actually surprised to see this game get more love now than it did back then though. It seems like every popular FF entry of the past is now hated on (FFIV, FFVII, FFX) and the FF games people overlooked in the past is now the hot shit (FFIII, FFV, FFIX).



Malvingt2 said:


> Actually the hate for FF2 is news to me to be honest.. I didn't know...



Seriously? That's the one FF I hardly hear any love for.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Seriously? That's the one FF I hardly hear any love for.


 Yeah seriously... Remember tho I am really old and I played FF1 to FF6 long time ago. I guess I have to go back to 2 and play the newest port or version.. I don't know how well 2 aged..


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah seriously... *Remember tho I am really old and I played FF1 to FF6 long time ago.* I guess I have to go back to 2 and play the newest port or version.. I don't know how well 2 aged..



Yeeeaaaaahhh, now CMX won't be alone in my teasing of the age. 

But FFII, had it not had that atrocious leveling system, could of been a great game imo. My first time playing it was on GBA and....I couldn't finish it. It frustrated me that much.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can't see how FFXIII is the worst in the series as long as FFII and FFXII exists.



Easy...because It showed how bad it was all the way around...in every area.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

How on Earth can you consider FFXIi worse than FFVIII Esura?

Just how?


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Easy...because It showed how bad it was all the way around...in every area.



Story, music and gameplay is leaps and bounds beyond FFII and FFXII. Hell, FFII is leaps and bounds better than FFXII in the story department.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

*Story?*

The fuck?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Actually FF2 story is awesome. I did like the characters too.. one thing tho why is not FFX-2 consider one of the worst in the series?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Wait, now I remember. You played like the first five seconds of FFXII right. you stopped when Vaan was killing rats in the sewer right?

That's the only way you could say something like that...

RIGHT?????????????????????


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> How on Earth can you consider FFXIi worse than FFVIII Esura?
> 
> Just how?



FFXII is horrible. License Grid is poorly implemented (don't hand me that Zodiac System shit, that don't count since it wasn't released here), fucking buying licenses and shit, story is inconsistent and is pretty much background noise, much of the cast is forgettable, the soundtrack is possibly the weakest in series, game is much more grind heavy than previous FFs. Its saving grace for me was the actual world setting itself, Ivalice and is the only reason I don't crack my copy in half to keep it from tarnishing my collection.

At least FFVIII had a good start in its story until the Orphanage revelation, the characters (sans Rinoa) are actually likable and cool and every character (even Rinoa) has some interesting character designs. Battle system was awkward but Junctioning was more tolerable than the shit in FFXII and its soundtrack is much, much better than FFXII's.

I'm not kidding when I say I _despise_ FFXII with a passion, almost dislike it more than FFII.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Actually FF2 story is awesome. I did like the characters too.. one thing tho why is not FFX-2 consider one of the worst in the series?



Say what you will about the characters and story (I like it but I understand why some people wont), gameplay is leaps and bounds better than FFXII. Shit its better than many FF entries as far as gameplay are concerned imo.

Zael, I was much much further than that. I didn't finish it but I have no intentions to now either. After I looked it up, I say I was about 60%-70% done with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Say what you will about the characters and story (I like it but I understand why some people wont), gameplay is leaps and bounds better than FFXII. Shit its better than many FF entries as far as gameplay are concerned imo.
> 
> Zael, I was much much further than that. I didn't finish it but I have no intentions to now either. After I looked it up, I say I was about 60%-70% done with it.


Well I said that because I remember well the story and characters.. I can't compared FF2 with FF12 because like I said before yet to play FF12 and I dunno when I will...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

FFVIII's cast didn't have enough personality to be likable or not. With the xception of Squall and Rinoa (and Quistis for like, two scenes in the whole game) they're all static cliches there to fill out the roster.

I might be apathetic to FFXII's main cast but at least they grew as characters and weren't just there to fit some Square Stereotype Quota.

The Junction System is far worse than the License Grid. It's so pathetically easy to break FFVIII that there really is no point in even playing the game. Between maxing out your stats and getting Squall's ultimate weapon, both on Disk fucking 1, you might as well just watch the cutscenes on YouTube and spare yourself the agony of pressing X over and over since that' all you'll need to do.

Finally I'll agree FFVIII has a better soundtrack but FF12 had plenty of great music.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> While I didn't think it was kiddy, the art style is very off putting even to me. I know making them midgets was supposed to be a homage to the sprites of the older FFs but its ugly. Battle system is also atrociously slow...like sooo fucking slow even on the fastest settings. So far I've only put like 20 hours into it....which was a task itself considering my issues with the above and I'm not digging the soundtrack either. Still on the fence about it overall though so I won't pass judgement on it yet.



You think it's slow even on the fastest settings? Huh. While I didn't think it was lightning fast I certainly didn't think it was slow. All I can suggest is maybe try getting everyone to learn auto haste?

And the soundtrack is actually one of things I love most about FFIX, although im not sure how much of that is just my love for the overworld music, the chocobo ukelele theme, and "You are not alone".

But I can certainly see the art style being a huge hurdle. It's certainly tough to get past if you're not into it. 

What do you think about the characters/story?


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can't see how FFXIII is the worst in the series as long as FFVIII exists.


Fixed



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Funny thing is, I don't think FFVIII was really that hated. Back before Spoony's review I think the fandom was mostly indifferent to 8 and if they weren't it wasn't anything like the seething hatred you see now.


Well I was talking about how its currently viewed. In the past it was viewed pretty highly but now its fully on the love/hate side of things and from what I've seen the scales tip towards hate by a fair margin. Though that may be because the VIII fans have gone into hiding.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFVIII's cast didn't have enough personality to be likable or not. With the xception of Squall and Rinoa (and Quistis for like, two scenes in the whole game) they're all static cliches there to fill out the roster.
> 
> I might be apathetic to FFXII's main cast but at least they grew as characters and weren't just there to fit some Square Stereotype Quota.
> 
> ...


Dude, Vaan's and Penelo's entire existence is a cliche, trying to appeal to their homeland. FFVIII's cast is better than the Star Wars wannabes who didn't grow as characters because every character than wasn't Ashe or Balthier were for all intents and purposes forgotten.

At least the Junction System is flexible enough to be broken. You might as well not play FFXII at all...literally....if you have the right Gambits.

While FFXII's tracks aren't bad, they are forgettable.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> DERPADERP TEEANGERS SAVING THE WORLD
> 
> YAYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> WHAT A STORY FFVIII HAS!!


DERPADERP A BUNCH OF PEOPLE....er...wtf happened in FFXII anyways? OH YEAH! A BUNCH OF PEOPLE FIGHTING THE EMPIRE DERP!


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> You think it's slow even on the fastest settings? Huh. While I didn't think it was lightning fast I certainly didn't think it was slow. All I can suggest is maybe try getting everyone to learn auto haste?
> 
> And the soundtrack is actually one of things I love most about FFIX, although im not sure how much of that is just my love for the overworld music, the chocobo ukelele theme, and "You are not alone".
> 
> ...


Zidane ain't so bad actually. Cool little fella. I don't see any reason why I would dislike this aside from my aforementioned issues unless something retarded happens halfway through.



WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Fixed


For all the grief I give FFVIII on here, I actually really liked it when it first came out and I still do now to a certain extent. My sixth favorite FF game after FFVII, FFX, FFX-2, FFXIII, and FFXIII-2.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Zidane ain't so bad actually. Cool little fella. I don't see any reason why I would dislike this aside from my aforementioned issues unless something retarded happens halfway through.



Zidane is definitely one of the main reasons I love that game so much. IMO he's the "bright" hero done right.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Rising takes place after MGS4.



Ah, I didn't know they changed the setting after the whole thing. Either way, still not canon so my point stands.

And yeah, it'll still be a great game, just not MGS God Tier. More like Bayonetta Goddess Tier.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura....

I don't understand your craziness but I can accept it. We all have some things we just don't like.

So you don't like FFXII, that's fine. 

But now you just said *FF8* is better than *FF4.*

What the hell.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well it doesn't matter FF6 still the best in the series by far. Seriously tho FF4 is better than FF8.. 8 felt rushed to me..


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Esura....
> 
> I don't understand your craziness but I can accept it. We all have some things we just don't like.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed FFVIII more than FFIV. I normally had FFIV high up on my lists but then I thought about it after playing an hour or so of FFVIII on PSN and remember why I liked it instead of dwelling on that god awful Orphanage scene. Mind you I don't dislike FFIV at all. Its still a great game and I consider it top among the OG FFs (yes I'm saying FFIV is better than VI, come at me bro).

So yeah, FFVIII is getting ranked higher over FFIV due to nostalgia. No regrets.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

>FFVIII better than IV

This really is the year of the apocalypse


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Ah, I didn't know they changed the setting after the whole thing. Either way, still not canon so my point stands.
> 
> And yeah, it'll still be a great game, just not MGS God Tier. More like Bayonetta Goddess Tier.



Well then that's not worth playing, nobody wants a game made for girly men. I want a manly game that makes my penis bigger.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I like women. So I'd rather handle a Goddess than a God.

Personally.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >FFVIII better than IV
> 
> This really is the year of the apocalypse



I enjoyed playing FFVIII more than FFIV. Things could of been different had I played FFIV before it but alas that's not the case.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura did you have an English class?

Two things they should've taught you:

IV is better than VIII. They don't tell you why, but it is.

Also, 'could of' doesn't exist. Only 'could have.'


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

^ "Could of" comes from people mistyping "Could've" which also isn't a word.


Fraust said:


> I like women. So I'd rather handle a Goddess than a God.
> 
> Personally.



Well its not going to get you far with a small penis because you don't play manly god games.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I've played enough God games that my God dick can no longer be handled by mortals.

Therefore I need to handle the Goddesses.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Complacency is bad Fraust, you can always strive for bigger and better. Like admitting that IV>VIII.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

WHOA!

Esura said VIII is better. I VERY MUCH like IV better. I'm normal, remember.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Esura did you have an English class?
> 
> Two things they should've taught you:
> 
> ...



I did, its my favorite class actually but its been awhile. This really bugs you does it? 

Also, this English teacher I had in school had a hard on....er was wet for FFVII, FFVIII, and FFX. Back then I would just draw nothing but Cloud artwork in class and one day I got in trouble for it but she noticed it was Cloud and we'd just talk about FF games during lunch. So I became the Teacher's Pet.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Teachers pet...you should be ashamed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Teachers pet...you should be ashamed.



No regrets. It has its benefits. Like getting leniency on turning in homework and all that shit. Wish my high school English teachers would let me be a teacher's pet. 

I had some pretty good English teachers though. I liked all of them, even the hard ass ones.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

I honestly don't really care for FF4

there are characters I adore from it

But it literally is the biggest melodrama out of Final Fantasy

And that's saying fucking something


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck English teachers, I had maybe 2 good ones, the rest were menopausal cunts.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Melodrama over XIII

Nonsense.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

I mean really

if you want to see more ressurections than the day of judgement pop in FF4

everybody and their mother comes back from the dead.

AND DON'T GET ME STARTED ON KAIN AND BACKSTABS

he should have just come with a knife implanted in Cecil's spine.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Melodrama over XIII
> 
> Nonsense.



Melodrama was primarily relegated to Hope in 13

EVERY FUCKING PERSON IN 4 HAD A BITCH STORY.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

What, you think Edge the cool sex hungry ninja doesn't have a sob story?

HAHA NO DEAD MUTANT PARENTS

what didn't you know? this is As the chocobo turns


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What, you think Edge the cool sex hungry ninja doesn't have a sob story?
> 
> HAHA NO DEAD MUTANT PARENTS
> 
> what didn't you know? this is *As the chocobo turns*












I like As the World Turns though...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

I grew up with General Hospital myself.

And I'm pretty sure both Porom and Polom had pretty nice childhoods. All five years or so of them.

And FuSoYa seemed pretty chill.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a black background Esua

I see your shame.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I once wanked off to Ultros hentai.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I'd rather emotional than emotionless.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I once wanked off to Ultros hentai.


It's sad...I actually believe this.


Fraust said:


> I'd rather emotional than emotionless.



Only FF game with emotionless characters with lack of personality is FFI, III, and XII.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

All games I didn't like.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> All games I didn't like.



...you don't like FFXII either?

I'm finally not alone anymore.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I do now    .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

FFXII had so much emotion that you just couldn't comprehend it Esura.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> It's sad...I actually believe this.
> 
> 
> Only FF game with emotionless characters with lack of personality is FFI, III, and XII.


 As I beleive that you have wanked it to weird Japanese child hentais.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As I beleive that you have wanked it to weird Japanese child hentais.



This is demonstrably true, just look at his set, that's an 8 year old.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

The pervert. 

At least Ultros is of age--I think.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Melodrama was primarily relegated to Hope in 13
> 
> EVERY FUCKING PERSON IN 4 HAD A BITCH STORY.



O rly? I'm pretty sure Rosa, Cid, Edge, FuSoYa and...and possibly the summoning King and Queen did not have ad backstories. Besides the fact that the summoning K/Q had to be your bitches after you wiped the floor with heir asses.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> As I beleive that you have wanked it to weird Japanese child hentais.



As have you.



Gnome said:


> This is demonstrably true, just look at his set, that's an 8 year old.



Talk bad about Noel Vermillion again and you'll regret it boy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm no pedo. 

You and Zaxxon.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Fuck you no I'm not.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fuck you no I'm not.


 Uh-huh.

When I see a cute little girl I think, "What a little cutie, I bet her parents are so proud."

When you see the same girl you think, "I wonder what she'd look like as a nekko and without any clothes on."


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> O rly? I'm pretty sure Rosa, Cid, Edge, FuSoYa and...and possibly the summoning King and Queen did not have ad backstories. Besides the fact that the summoning K/Q had to be your bitches after you wiped the floor with heir asses.



Rosa was the source of super angst so she's out

I just went over edge

FuSoYa I'll give you.

lolsummoning


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

> Appearance
> 
> Age: 25
> Species/Race: Carnivorous Octopus
> ...



**


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Now I can fap in peace, knowing that I'm not breaking any international laws.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

@Yasuri Did the third fairy tail OVA come out? Aww shit.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Man and carnivorous octopus.  Like it always should have been. 




Raw at least.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

It would be cool if Fairy Tail was good.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

The raw is enough for me.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> It's sad...I actually believe this.
> 
> 
> Only FF game with emotionless characters with lack of personality is FFI, III, and XII.



FF12 no emotion? HAHAHAHAHHAHA

There was emotion out the wazooo not to mention it was probably the first game with actually acting from the cast.

I don't count X because it had mostly Tidus crow laughs and badass Auron posing.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 20, 2012)

actually FT anime specially in the current Arc is doing an awesome job.. I am really amazed by it.. Kudos to the anime team.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It would be cool if Fairy Tail was good.



Sadly it isn-actually it isn't sad at all, it's just a no.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

There wasn't enough of Laxus vs Purehito last episode.

Loved the unison raid though.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Ah, I didn't know they changed the setting after the whole thing. Either way, still not canon so my point stands.
> 
> And yeah, it'll still be a great game, just not MGS God Tier. More like Bayonetta Goddess Tier.



It actually is canon.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh and the worst FF game is 

DoC

bad

damn bad

hell on earth bad

Toriyama should be shot solely for that game bad

Bad

Horrid

Travesty

despicable

An affront to your mother

An affront to CMX's ultros


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

I'll definitely go with DoC and X-2 for worst FF games.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Worst game is X-2 what are you smoking Zenieth.

That shit is like rusty razorblade up your asshole bad.

That shit is like Satan making you his bitch with 20 inch barbed wire metal dildo for eternity bad.

At least DoC had pretty cutscenes that you could look up on youtube while another person had to go through that agony and you did not.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

X-2 had a good battle system

DoC had nothing, pretty scenes of a shit story just makes it pretty shit.

I don't go out of my way to look at pretty shit


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

>Implying anyone would want to actually play through X-2

*wipes tear from eye* Ahhhh good one their Zenieth, you almost got me.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

As one who loves anything extra for FFVII...DoC was preeeeettty mediocre. FFX-2 isn't worse than DoC, fuck that.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> *FF12 no emotion? HAHAHAHAHHAHA
> 
> There was emotion out the wazooo not to mention it was probably the first game with actually acting from the cast.*
> 
> I don't count X because it had mostly Tidus crow laughs and badass Auron posing.



Was this before or after the story became mere background noise and where every character that didn't have the name Ashe or Balthier relegated to silent status? Come on dude.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

DoC was pretty bad so I can't put X-2 near that level.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> your set



What the hell? That girl is beating the shit out of him.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, and to top it off he's her older brother.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Rosa was the source of super angst so she's out
> 
> I just went over edge
> 
> ...



still, though Rosa did not have a sad backstory, even though she was the cause of it for the whole game(twice). Edge was BAMF, just love how he pops outta nowhere...need to play the game again...


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yeah, and to top it off he's her *older brother.*



Shame. He needs to turn in his big bro card.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

She is a master martial artist and he is a vampire. He can take it.

Edit: He was holding back in the fight anyway, if he did get serious then he would no doubt kill her with his superhuman strength.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> >Implying anyone would want to actually play through X-2
> 
> *wipes tear from eye* Ahhhh good one their Zenieth, you almost got me.



It's comparing piss and shit, in the end they're both waste.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't like XII, saying it now. Tried to play it over again, and I couldn't. Not that I hate it, just could not slog through it.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Esura agrees with you zenieth.

I rest my case.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> It's comparing piss and shit, in the end they're both waste.



> Missing the point.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> > Missing the point.



Point being one is better than the other? Neither is worth even acknowledging their existence, so pointless argument.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> She is a master martial artist and he is a vampire. He can take it.
> 
> Edit: He was holding back in the fight anyway, if he did get serious then he would no doubt kill her with his superhuman strength.


Thats...a weird combo. 



Sephiroth said:


> Point being one is better than the other? *Neither is worth even acknowledging their existence, so pointless argument.*



FFX-2 has one of the best battle systems in the series besides FFVII and FFXIII series. I hope they revisit that style in a future entry.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

It's FFX with class change, wowee zowee.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Esura agrees with you zenieth.
> 
> I rest my case.



Difference is that Esua think X-2 isn't trash

Your case has no foundation.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 20, 2012)

Meh now I feel cynical, apologising if I come off that way.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Embrace the cynicism, Sephiroth

let it consume you

steer the planet into the cosm... I mean what?


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Meh now I feel cynical, apologising if I come off that way.



Hmm? No its good dood. 

Every time FFXII is mentioned my hater bone starts acting up. It was the first FF I bought at full price, brand new, day one....limited edition and I feel burned even now. I did some shit to get the money for this game....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

I had some good times in XII. When I beat gilgamesh. That felt good.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> This
> 
> 13's problems aren't something superficial like 9's were
> 
> ...


No control? 12 gave plenty of control, it gave the most control out of any FF game I've played. 
What bitches are saying that? 



zenieth said:


> X-2 had a good battle system
> 
> DoC had nothing, pretty scenes of a shit story just makes it pretty shit.
> 
> I don't go out of my way to look at pretty shit


X-2 was bad, but it wasn't that kind of bad just came off horribly cheesy to me. Especially since I played X-2 before X.


Esura said:


> Hmm? No its good dood.
> 
> Every time FFXII is mentioned my hater bone starts acting up. It was the first FF I bought at full price, brand new, day one....limited edition and I feel burned even now. I did some shit to get the money for this game....



Probably ate some.
No one told you to buy it.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

A lot of bitches say that

you just got to open your ears.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

I can always get a good laugh out of you guys. Good times. 

@ Unlosing

Bitches be saying that.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Probably ate some.
> No one told you to buy it.



I was already sold on the series after FFVII but after FFX and FFX-2 I would just try to buy anything with the FF label, although I managed to avoid buying DoC thankfully. FFXII literally almost kill any future interest for the series. Its one of the reasons I wasn't following FFXIII much either until someone told me it was coming out the following month when I was at work and I looked up some info on it and took a leap of faith. Glad I did.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

>Clocking in 140 hours in XII
>Still not done


----------



## zenieth (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah there's a lot of shit to do in 12


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

That Tournesol was a bitch to make.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]O8voa2M-UH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> actually FT anime specially in the current Arc is doing an awesome job.. I am really amazed by it.. Kudos to the anime team.



The anime also has some rocking tunes. 

As for X-2, it was a fun little game that didn't totally ruin the story of its predecessor. unlike DOC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7GzSmaLLpXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Holy shit, zenieth got banned?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Not surprising   .


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I wonder if we can force Esura to do whatever he did.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Ehrgeiz was a really good game.


Clarification: The Dungeon game was, I mean.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ehrgeiz was a really good game.
> 
> 
> Clarification: The Dungeon game was, I mean.



[YOUTUBE]dggdKDzKwTA[/YOUTUBE]
but dah beach


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

Get the fuck outta here with that shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Holy shit, zenieth got banned?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

He PM'd Iria a picture of his little pink tentacle.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't understand the relevance of that gif.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 20, 2012)

It's one of those subtly sarcastic jabs at social...aw, fuck it, I have no idea either.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Maybe he meant the girl is whoever banned zen and the guy is zen. Thats pretty harsh.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay so I decided to pop in XII with all the talk in here to see if there was anything left undone. I check my hunts to see if there are some to do and the only one left is number 45, Yiazmat. Should I play something else or go after him?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Play solitaire.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He PM'd Iria a picture of his little pink tentacle.





Fraust said:


> I don't understand the relevance of that gif.





CrazyMoronX said:


> It's one of those subtly sarcastic jabs at social...aw, fuck it, I have no idea either.





Mura said:


> Maybe he meant the girl is whoever banned zen and the guy is zen. Thats pretty harsh.



Basically what Mura said, but I just like using Mura's sigs for even the slightest of situations.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Play solitaire.



Hmm, that bad huh....


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I didn't go for anything extra in XII. I beat it and was done, which is the only FF I've done that in after VII (skip VIII).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Well has anyone done this fight?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Yiazmat at first is ...then I looked up how easy it actually is and now its like


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

I've never fought him but I hear he takes 4-8 hours to beat.

This is the final hunt with the 500 foot dragon we are talking about here right?

He has over 50million hp. Good luck. 



Dark Nation clearly knows nothing!


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

Can you kill Yiazmat as easily as this?

[YOUTUBE]YHluZm70zW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

The World said:


> I've never fought him but I hear he takes 4-8 hours to beat.
> 
> This is the final hunt with the 500 foot dragon we are talking about here right?
> 
> ...



There is that way...then the cheap way...then there is the easy way.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Only Gilgamesh or a tonberry can beat him in a easy way. 


Or Yojimbo. 

He must be Gilgamesh's long lost brother. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Well after looking at that link its just gonna be a pain in the ass fight. Not to mention time consuming.

Edit: This fight wouldn't be so bad if I could break damage limit. SE, why can't I break damage limit!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]gqxhRV0pMZ0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]8LZcsHyqwI8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]BqyKqOWFrgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

I think I like the second video better than the first. I think he did the yagyu darkblade, black robes, genji glove strategy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

No what the otehrs mean is....cheat.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Mura, you see 50 million HP and your first thought isn't to cheat?

Oh, this generation of gamers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Mura, you see 50 million HP and your first thought isn't to cheat?
> 
> Oh, this generation of gamers.





exactly...that was just ridicilous they took break damage limit off and give us a 50 mil hp boss


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Mura, you see 50 million HP and your first thought isn't to cheat?
> 
> Oh, this generation of gamers.



Well....no I didn't.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

If you're not cheating, you're not trying.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

Let'em know how real men do it, Gnome.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Mura, you see 50 million HP and your first thought isn't to cheat?
> 
> Oh, this generation of gamers.



If the game is designed to let you get the strongest weapon in the wee hours of the game (FFXII Zodiac Spear, FFVIII Lionheart), if that isn't a sign to cheat, I don't know what is.


----------



## The World (Feb 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> If you're not cheating, you're not trying.



Cheaters always prosper.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

inb4haterscome



Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

I like this sig.



Fraust said:


> *inb4haterscome*
> 
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate.



So...waiting for Esura huh?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I like this sig.



I noticed, heres another.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Posting pics that aren't Don Draper.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep, One Piece really is just miles behind all the other popular shounen when it comes to hot womenz.

Lucy was already hot and doing that Bulma impression...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yep, One Piece really is just miles behind the other popular shounen when it comes to hot womenz.
> 
> Lucy was already hot and doing that Bulma impression...



You right, especially with erza. Robin got hotter in the timeskip though. The new girl, Shirahoshi ain't bad either.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yep, One Piece really is just *miles behind all the other popular shounen* when it comes to hot womenz.
> 
> Lucy was already hot and doing that Bulma impression...



Nope. Naruto. I rest my case.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Hm...

I can think of at least four or five Naruto girls I think are sexy. (although one of them doesn't technically count....)

But I guess it all comes down to personal taste. I mean, some people think _Hinata_ is hot....


So to each tier own.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 20, 2012)

Kishi's drawings suck and everyone has masculine features.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 20, 2012)

Couple years ago I thought there was some hope in Tsunade but no....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't read the Naruto, Bleach or Fairy Tail mangas.

Anime adaptations help  make the artwork a lot better in many series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 20, 2012)

yes zael...and also no. some filler works....others...ugh...


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I can't watch anime for lengthy ones. The animation is too inconsistent. Take DB for example. In Kai there's the episode where Goku and Gohan come out of the Room of Space and Time as super saiyans. It starts out with amazing quality, then INSTANTLY it turns to the ugliest anime art I've ever seen. Do they not even notice the difference? If anything, let the ugly art dude work for the filler/non action scenes, but when the art goes from good to shit during a big fight I get tight.

That's why I'd rather read Bleach and Naruto, the animation is consistent.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]M3n5u5Wig-c[/YOUTUBE]




FT women are indeed attractive.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Can I have your old sig Yasuri?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

And in FF-related news...


Perhaps this was posted in the FFXIII-2 thread but I still wnated to post it here because I want to lure Krory back.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

That's fine.  Which one?  I change them quite regularly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

The one you just had before your current sig.
This one


Though if you have any sexier animated sigs of Lucy I'd be happy to have one of them.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 20, 2012)

This?



*Spoiler*: _500x h_ 









O, you mean one of the sigs from my current randomization line up.  Yeah you can have that.  That's fine.




Also, lol, more DLC.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 20, 2012)

I thought that video was supposed to show the change in art? It's after Goku and Gohan get new clothes that it changes to shit.

After that animation it went to this:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh do you have one of those fancy sigs that changes all the time?

Anyway thanks a ton.


----------



## Esura (Feb 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Holy shit, zenieth got banned?


Damn, what the hell he do to get banned? It seems hard as hell to get banned on here compared to other forums.



Fraust said:


> I wonder if we can force Esura to do whatever he did.


....ice cold man. Thought we was bois.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I use rotating sigs at times.



O I see I uploaded the wrong YouTube video to compare the art.  Whoops.


Might attempt on using this some time later on.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Yasuri, tell me what you do for rotating sigs. I would like to rotate my set. 

Next set I'll work on is a FemShep or Liara one. First non-anime styled set I'm going to do.

EDIT: I think I'll do a set of the Shunya Yamashita artwork of Liara.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2012)

femsheppppp


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

That new default FemShep is pretty fucking hot. I almost don't want to make a customized FemShep. But I'm a huge Liara tard. My FemShep is going to go hard on Liara.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

cutandpastescripts.com










*Spoiler*: __ 



[*IMG]http://www.cutandpastescripts.com/cgi-bin/randomimages/randomimages.pl?username=Yasuri[*/IMG]





signavatar.com is fine as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

So has anyone else noticed the gameplay and story segregation in the final boss fights?

Our heroes should have gotten their shit wrecked against most of the villains. Cloud of Darkness, Neo Exdeath, Ultimecia, they're all way way way above the good guys.

The only wins that kinda make sense are Zeromus, Sephiroth and Trance Kuja and that was more of a tie.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 21, 2012)

I never did quite understand how Squall and the others beat Ultimecia ("tanking" Apocalypse and Hell's Judgement magic and all that other fun stuff) and enduring that time compression scenario to make it out okay in the end.  Then again, I didn't try to hurt my head much over it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 21, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> I never did quite understand how Squall and the others beat Ultimecia ("tanking" Apocalypse and Hell's Judgement magic and all that other fun stuff) and enduring that time compression scenario to make it out okay in the end.  Then again, I didn't try to hurt my head much over it.



They survived...because they had too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Ultimecia was so evil she even blotted out the stars.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonic 06 is so terrible.
Just felt like reminding you of it's existence


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

I like the music.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like the music.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes I've seen that. It was a truly wonderful LP.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sonic 06 is so terrible.
> Just felt like reminding you of it's existence


I'm still shocked that Sega had the balls to release that game in the state it was in. Now Sega has the honor of releasing the worse game of all time...seriously. I can't even think of anything back in the mid 90s that was as bad as 06.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like the music.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonic has been terrible since Deamcast but anyway why do I got a feeling they plan on releasing more DLC for FFX-13


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

See I don't play Sonic. I just listen to the music.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 21, 2012)

how did we go from FFXIII to Sonic music to DB? :lmafo


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

We're talking about Dragon Ball? Awesome.

So everything was pretty good up until Raditz arrived.

It still astounds me that Toriyama got away with something as stupid as "Goku was an aliena ll along."


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvHOGD-tDVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

The savior of Earth has come, and he is black.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DvHOGD-tDVU[/YOUTUBE]












This is the best post you've ever done. This is gold right here....fucking gold.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Hitler must be happy to see the black man wishing he was white with blond hair and blue eyes.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

God has come to reap the sinners AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

I mean black kids like prepping for long shits. 

5-star posts from you guys.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm gonna try to become a Super Saiyan...



RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


GRUHAKSJHFEWAPOIJSAJGFFFFFFFFFT


HACK

WHEEZ


RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH




I am CrazyMoronX.

And I am a Super Saiyan.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh god I'm dying....oh man....

Funniest video I've seen in a long fucking time.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Wow, that was pretty good.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

If you trust in your heart, you can become a Super Saiyan.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Who wants to do a training arc irl with me


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh boy the FF7 remake rumor on Nintendo direct summit is insane...


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

That would of been funny if his mom came in and told him to shut the fuck up. 

I remember when I was eight and I thought I could catch a rat like a Ratatta so I threw this toy Pokeball at it and....needless to say I managed to see the insides of a rat for the first time that day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Who wants to do a training arc irl with me


 Sure.

Bring the Senzu Beans and I will bring a knife so I can stab you over and over and when you heal, you get stronger.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Sure.
> 
> Bring the Senzu Beans and I will bring a knife so I can stab you over and over and when you heal, you get stronger.



I'll grab the hair gel and blonde hair dye, and some pre-ripped shirts. This is going to be epic


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Oh boy the FF7 remake rumor on Nintendo direct summit is insane...



Nintendo?

Well it's just rumor, FF7 remake will never happen.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Finaru Fantaji Sevinu Remake.

>Nope.jpg


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nintendo?
> 
> Well it's just rumor, FF7 remake will never happen.


 I remember posting the rumor here a couple of months ago. Nintendo Media summit is tomorrow and for an odd reason is in the 3 region. "previously was only Japan" people are strongly suggesting that big news are coming and one of them is the rumor about FF7 remake for the 3DS.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll grab the hair gel and blonde hair dye, and some pre-ripped shirts. This is going to be epic


 Sounds awesome.

I found some Senzu Beans for sale online for cheaps:


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Me - Goku
Gnome - Gohan
Mura - Vegita
CMX - Master Roshi
Sephiroth - Trunks
Malvingt2 - Goten

DBZ NF Edition


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Why I gotta be Master Roshi? 


You callin' me an old, perverted, boobies-obsesse--wait, that actually fits.

I found a picture of him online that even looks like me:


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm not fusing with you Esura. >>


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Gohan was the strongest at the best point in the manga/anime. I win, suck it haters.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Gohan was the strongest at the best point in the manga/anime. I win, suck it haters.


 Mystic/Ultimate Gohan..


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> I'm not fusing with you Esura. >>




Whatever, Mura can be Vegita and you be Trunks.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

Roshi is the best character.

He can blow up the moon.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Mystic/Ultimate Gohan..



I was referring to SSJ2 Gohan during Cell Games, but that works to, Gohan>Everyone else like a fucking boss.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whatever, Mura can be Vegita and you be Trunks.



I ain't even gonna be in this.

......and fuck vegita.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whatever, Mura can be Vegita and you be Trunks.



Future Trunks then deal.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

You have to join dooood. Dooood.

Vegita is awesome! Stop hatin'.

EDIT: Whatever, Future Trunks.

We need someone for Vegita!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll fuse with you Esura, maybe I can fix your bad taste and lust for flat girls. Plus I've always wondered what being black was like.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Wtf happen to the Afro-american dancing dude smiley!!?

Fuck it, I ain't fusing with anybody anymore. And Trunks is a chump, gay hair and gets killed.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I'll fuse with you Esura, maybe I can fix your bad taste and *lust for flat girls*. Plus I've always wondered what being black was like.



Shut up. While I have no problems with lolis I'm still a big titty MILF lover til the day I die. 

I always wondered what being....wait....I don't remember. Well whatever.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I'd give you my Dragonball, but first you must show me your titties.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Fuck it, I ain't fusing with anybody anymore. And Trunks is a chump, gay hair and gets killed.



Future Trunks was never killed.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Who cares.

< 2 Dragonballs here.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm Goku motherfuckers, the main fucking character. I save the day at the end. Gohan gets sucked up by Boo and Future Trunks gets fucked up by Cell.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

I may only have one Dragonball, but it's large and potent.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm Goku motherfuckers, the main fucking character. I save the day at the end. Gohan gets sucked up by Boo and Future Trunks gets fucked up by Cell.



Still weaker than Gohan. Plus you die the most.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm Goku motherfuckers, the main fucking character. I save the day at the end. Gohan gets sucked up by Boo and Future Trunks gets fucked up by Cell.



Killed in fight with Raditz and killed by Cell.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Me - Vegitto and gumdrop Vegitto. 

Strongest character in the series.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

^ Nope. You're Piccolo.

Only Krillin dies as much as you, how's that feel mofo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

To haters of Goku....


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Borked image


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Too bad I already called it. Vegito Super Swag.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Actually best version here.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Vegito is not stronger than Gogeta. Yeah I went there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Too bad I already called it. Vegito Super Swag.



Gogeta is cooler any way.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Actually best version here.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Gogeta is cooler any way.



Gogeta is filler. Get out.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fZq3An7Tf_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> [YOUTUBE]fZq3An7Tf_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Gogeta is filler. Get out.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gogeta a filler? GT cough cough..GT!!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Whats a GT? GTFO? 

Oh yes please do.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Gogeta a filler? GT cough cough..GT!!



GT is filler.

However SS2 Gogeta is the real deal.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> GT is filler.
> 
> However SS2 Gogeta is the real deal.


 fine..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> fine..



You're not gone yet!?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You're not gone yet!?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

SHHHHHHHIIIIIIIZUUUUUOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

IIIIIZZAAAAAYAAAAA!


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

THEM'S IS FIGHTIN' WORDS PARDNER!


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't do it.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

This is pretty far off topic...eh fuck it.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Esua levels Gnome.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

The World said:


> Esua levels Gnome.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> This is pretty far off topic...eh fuck it.



We've been off-topic FOR DAYS MAN! WE'VE BEEN ON A ISLAND THIS WHOLE DAMN TIME AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH WHAT IS REAL ANYMORE!??

FFthread to be the new Gaming Convo.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck you with your shitty Kaiden avatar.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Here's one for you Mura. 

Hurts doesn't it. *pours salt in wounds*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Damn straight, I watch that shit for the *plot*.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn straight, I watch that *shit* for the plot.



I think you fucked up on the bold. Don't worry I got your back.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Fuck you gnome, fuck you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 21, 2012)

You s gone super  yet?


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn straight, I watch that shit for the *plot*.



Agreed. Stuff is eye candy.


----------



## The World (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Agreed. Stuff is eye candy.





Yep, dat plot.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Hnnnnnng...

I need to get around to watching these -gontari animes.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hnnnnnng...
> 
> I need to get around to watching these -gontari animes.



If you lay off games for a while.

Also, do you purposely fuck up the names of animes I watch?


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> If you lay off games for a while.
> 
> Also, do you purposely fuck up the names of animes I watch?



I can't dawg. I'm the bone of my controller. Controller is my body and gaming is my blood. I have bought many games. Unknown to casuals, nor known to dudebros. Have withstood pain to play fighters on a pad. Yet, those hands will eventually get arthritis.  So as I play, Unlimited Gaming Works.

And I didn't mess them up on purpose. One is called Nisemogatari and the other is Bakemongatari correct? So I call them gontari anime for short.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> I can't dawg. I'm the bone of my controller. Controller is my body and gaming is my blood. I have bought many games. Unknown to casuals, nor known to dudebros. Have withstood pain to play fighters on a pad. Yet, those hands will eventually get arthritis.  So as I play, Unlimited Gaming Works.



Awesome, just awesome.

Close but not quite. Bakemonogatari and Nisemonogatari. I'm anal on things like this so you'll have to forgive me.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Feb 21, 2012)

Nisemonogatari got dat plot


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> This is pretty far off topic...eh fuck it.



We will be back on topic once a new good FF comes out.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Are those forks she has there?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Are those forks she has there?



Ear rings if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Thats some big earrings.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

My mistake, hair clips actually, that artist drew them wrong anyway.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Hey Esura.. You still haven't played Muv-Luv yet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> My mistake, hair clips actually, that artist drew them wrong anyway.



Now that makes sense.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Hey Esura.. You still haven't played Muv-Luv yet?



Nope, not yet. Don't have the time to sadly.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

You need to.. I can see why some say its better than Fate/Stay...


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

But is it better than Tsukihime?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

I've seen the estimated playtimes for muv luv and muv luv alternative. 30 -50 hours at the least.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> You need to.. I can see why some say *its better than Fate/Stay...*



Wut? Seriously?

Damn shame I can't play it. I just so happened had free time when I first played Stay Night and Tsukihime in September.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> But is it better than Tsukihime?



Tsukihime is pretty meh compared to Fate/Stay Night. Only one thing the former has over the latter is a likable protagonist. Tohno Shiki was alright even though his personality is completely different when fucking (RAPE MODE!). Emiya Shirou sucked except for the last parts of UBW and Heaven's Feel.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> But is it better than Tsukihime?



I have yet to play it.. at first I was thrown off by the artwork but something keeps pulling me back 

maybe.. maybe not but it is easily within the top 5 VN ever

especially Alternative... that game literally owns.. and literally one scene changes the game because after that everything just get crazy and people start dying left and right



> Wut? Seriously?
> 
> Damn shame I can't play it. I just so happened had free time when I first played Stay Night and Tsukihime in September.



Oh yes.. when you look at the overall story behind it.. it starts off comedy wise ecchi filled.. fall in love with said girl to action and survival  with epic moments and heroic sacrifices..

OST is pretty amazing as well


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Its not hard to surpass Tsukihime. Hell, I feel Saya no Uta is better than Tsukihime and its short as fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsukihime came out in year 2000 if I'm not mistaken, lets realize that VNs can do more now.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Its a couple of them I need to play.. finish Princess Waltz.. it was good.. the production value is on par and at some times exceeding Fate/Stay although the story is kinda cliche.

I need to finish Ever 17 and Eien no Aselia and Dangou


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Esura being Esura



There there.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Tsukihime came out in year 2000 if I'm not mistaken, lets realize that VNs can do more now.



Not alot needs to be done aside from having full voice work like Fate/Stay and some better effects, not really going to effect the story either way though.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Is melty blood a fighting game or VN?


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Is melty blood a fighting game or VN?



Melty Blood is a fighting game that is a sequel to Tsukihime which is the VN.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Tsukihime and melty blood have their own manga as well if your interested.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

The manga for Tsukihime is pretty dam good.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Sephiroth being Sephiroth.



There there.


----------



## Byrd (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh okay.. and Muv-luv also has it own Manga surprisingly..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 21, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Oh okay.. and Muv-luv also has it own Manga surprisingly..



Total eclispe is also getting an anime.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> There there.


----------



## Esura (Feb 21, 2012)

Neptunia time!!!

I just realized that Compa has the same English voice actress as Saki from Ar Tonelico Qoga  and Noel Vermillion. Wondered why she sounds so fucking adorable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

So, of the various vocal themes in FF, I think Eyes on Me might be my least favorite.

It goes:
Melodies of Life
1000 Words
Kiss Me Goodbye
Suteki da Ne
Eyes On Me


----------



## Fraust (Feb 21, 2012)

Melodies of Life, always #1. (also love Susan Calloway)
Noel's Theme
1000 Words
Suteki Da Ne performed by Susan Calloway


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah I was talking with some other people about favorite vocal themes and XIII or XIII-2 has a lot of them or whatever.

used to be they were special.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2012)

The singer for Noel's Theme just has a beautiful voice, and it's a very soft song. When she whispers "Valhalla" my eardrum cums a little.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Melodies of Life is cool.


FFVI Opera Scene is cooler.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)

That doesn't count.

Too outdated.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 22, 2012)

Your dad's dick is outdated.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Feb 22, 2012)

Leaving Midgar was probably the biggest FF step I took, especially since I was so young.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Number 1 choice is shit.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Your mom's tacos are shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

You disagreeing with me? You're shit.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Wait, is that guy dumb?

Cecil didn't transform into a Paladin at the end of the game, it was barely halfway.

Yes I'm still cool.


----------



## The World (Feb 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You disagreeing with me? You're shit.



I don't take advice from my gardener. Now go tell Edward Scissorhands I'm firing him.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 22, 2012)

Si Se?or. I mean, no.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 22, 2012)

His choice for FFIX confuses me. There are much better bits in teh game than that.

Also no FF12 at all makes me sad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Not a bad list, I can't complain with most of the choices there.

Just wanted to mention this real quick, Bleach anime ending on march 27 after this fullbring arc.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Not a bad list, I can't complain with most of the choices there.
> 
> Just wanted to mention this real quick, Bleach anime ending on march 27 after this fullbring arc.



Wucking fhat?

There is one more arc in the damn manga.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, they aren't going to do it. From what I hear the series isn't selling good at all.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well, they aren't going to do it. From what I hear the series isn't selling good at all.


Doing worse than Naruto?

Oh, btw, someone linked that Top 10 moments in FF and I just realized something. That Garden Battle in FFVIII has the fucking METAL GEAR SOLID THEME SONG PLAYING! Like holy shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Bleach is horrible glad anime got canned... Now Naruto please...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 23, 2012)

One piece shall be the one to rule them all.
But srsly this will give Toriko some room right?


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bleach is horrible glad anime got canned... Now Naruto please...




Thought we was bois.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> One piece shall be the one to rule them all.
> But srsly this will give Toriko some room right?



Eh, I dislike One Piece personally. Once Naruto and Bleach and Claymore (as if) ends I think I'll be done with shonens and just embrace the moe and ecchi/comedy action stuff fully.

And wtf is a Toriko?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thought we was bois.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Actually Esura I dropped Bleach after the Psyren incident really pissed me off.. Now Claymore rocks... If you want to read great Shonens Mangas I can help you with that my friend...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Toriko is another shounen series. Personally I want naruto and one piece to end next. Its been going on far too long. There is a limit for how far an anime can go and these two are past it.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, I dislike One Piece personally. Once Naruto and Bleach and Claymore (as if) ends I think I'll be done with shonens and* just embrace the moe and ecchi/comedy action stuff* fully.



Got to say man that sounds pretty terrible....

you should defiantly give HunterxHunter a go and maybe  Katekyo Hitman Reborn


Malvingt2 said:


> Bleach is horrible glad anime got canned... Now Naruto please...



I didn't want it to be canceled. Is it wrong that I like bleach for its stylish design and over the top action.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Actually Esura I dropped Bleach after the Psyren incident really pissed me off.. Now Claymore rocks... If you want to read great Shonens Mangas I can help you with that my friend...


No more shonens after Claymore and Naruto...I can't do it. Too damn long.

And wtf is the Psyren incident? Some filler arc?



Mura said:


> Toriko is another shounen series. Personally I want naruto and one piece to end next. Its been going on far too long. There is a limit for how far an anime can go and these two are past it.



With the way Naruto is going, it'll end soon. 

And shonen mangas is why I picky about what series I read now. Don't have the time to read these long ass mangas...well I do have the time but its gaming time, not shonen time. I also don't watch any newer animes beyond 30 episodes either.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Reborn is 80% shit though. That one arc where its not shit is when they introduce the Vongola rings, other than that, its a turd.

Edit: One Piece is consistently good. If you pretend fishmen island doesn't exist


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> Got to say man that sounds pretty terrible....
> 
> you should defiantly give HunterxHunter a go and maybe  Katekyo Hitman Reborn


That stuff been hitting that itch for me, don't know why.




> I didn't want it to be canceled. Is it wrong that I like bleach for its stylish design and over the top action.



I like Bleach for the same reasons. Funny thing though, after all these years with the series, aside from the main characters and certain select secondary and side ones, I don't remember many character's names. I can't get ice boy's name right for shit.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> No more shonens after Claymore and Naruto...I can't do it. Too damn long.
> 
> *And wtf is the Psyren incident? Some filler arc*?
> 
> ...


 Bleach made fun of Psyren after Jump made it official that it got canned. You didn't notices how because only Psyren fans know the reference..



Did you watch Darker than Black?


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Reborn is 80% shit though. That one arc where its not shit is when they introduce the Vongola rings, other than that, its a turd.
> 
> Edit: One Piece is consistently good. If you pretend fishmen island doesn't exist



One Piece became a pain for me to read and watch after Captain Kuro arc. Like...the series repulse me for some reason.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bleach made fun of Psyren after Jump made it official that it got canned. You didn't notices how because only Psyren fans know the reference..
> 
> 
> 
> Did you watch Darker than Black?



Stop watching it to play Blazblue. Will probably get back to it eventually...or just go straight to Clannad and ignore it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe its because Psyren sucked? Which it did. Good premise, but meaningless in the face of poor execution.

As for no more Shounens. I'm kinda doing the same thing, mostly reading seinen though, which is the opposite direction Esura has gone. The only shounen that are worth watching/reading are HxH and One Piece.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *Maybe its because Psyren sucked?* Which it did. Good premise, but meaningless in the face of poor execution.
> 
> As for no more Shounens. I'm kinda doing the same thing, mostly reading seinen though, which is the opposite direction Esura has gone. The only shounen that are worth watching/reading are HxH and One Piece.


 you lost me there.. anyway actually they are a couple more Shounen mangas good to read for example: Magi,Beelzebub,The Breaker,Bloody Monday and of course the best manga running right now Shingeki no Kyojin..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I read the whole thing, its not good.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I read the whole thing, its not good.


Alright....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> One piece shall be the one to rule them all.
> But srsly this will give Toriko some room right?



With the Fairy Tail anime coming States-side, and doing pretty well from the looks of it, I don't see it happening.

What I'm curious about (and according to at least one mod there hasn't been any serious talk on the subject) is what will become of the Naruto or Bleach sections once their series finishes.

I don't see Naruto going anywhere but the Bleach Avenue could easily be replaced by another ongoing shounen. I'm not sure which is the most popular one right now but odds are that will be the one to take its spot.

Me, I try to read more shojo manga these days. I also try to only start completed series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> With the Fairy Tail anime coming States-side, and doing pretty well from the looks of it, I don't see it happening.
> 
> What I'm curious about (and according to at least one mod there hasn't been any serious talk on the subject) is what will become of the Naruto or Bleach sections once their series finishes.
> 
> ...


 One thing for sure FT anime team are doing a great job.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

@Zael I guess they can move fairy tail in its place.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

HxH would probably take its place if it wasn't for Togashi being inconsistent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I would not mind Toriko even tho I am not a fan of the series.. is not for me..


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Toriko is.....decent. Its been going stale for me, both manga and anime.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Toriko is.....decent. Its been going stale for me, both manga and anime.


 never hook me, I tried both Manga and Anime.. I did the same with Beelzebub, I didn't like the Manga. I tried Anime which did hook me and went back to manga..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> @Zael I guess they can move fairy tail in its place.



Yeah FT is the only manga with its own permanent subforum other than the HST right?

That bodes well for it being the replacement.



Malvingt2 said:


> One thing for sure FT anime team are doing a great job.


----------



## Eunectes (Feb 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Toriko is another shounen series. Personally I want naruto and one piece to end next. Its been going on far too long. There is a limit for how far an anime can go and these two are past it.


I don't think the naruto manga will continue for more then a year.
I only read one piece, naruto and bleach out of habit.
I think the last manga that I enjoyed was FMA.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah FT is the only manga with its own permanent subforum other than the HST right?
> 
> That bodes well for it being the replacement.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

HxH, Fairy Tail, Gundam, and FMA all have their own permanent subforum.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> With the Fairy Tail anime coming States-side, and doing pretty well from the looks of it



Yeah, Funimation releases episodes 37-48 next month.  Considering they can afford to sell Blu-Rays to this point shows that at least people are buying them satisfactory.  Though I believe they only licensed up to episode 48 (up to the original first "season").  If they license the next season (49-96), then it's pretty much got a foothold at that point.



Gnome said:


> HxH, Fairy Tail, Gundam, and FMA all have their own permanent subforum.



Guess they want them to have their own separate "Avenue" next.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Which OST was that song from? Vol 1,2 or 3?


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Gundam ain't no manga. Well, not originally I don't think.

True about the others though.



			
				Yasuri said:
			
		

> Yeah, Funimation releases episodes 37-48 next month.



Yep, all ready to preorder it once I have money next week.



> Considering they can afford to sell Blu-Rays to this point shows that at least people are buying them satisfactory. Though I believe they only licensed up to episode 48 (up to the original first "season"). If they license the next season (49-96), then it's pretty much got a foothold at that point.



I'm sure they will. Funi has a good rep and if it's generating more money than I don't see why anyone on either side of the world would turn down licensing Season 2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

So why did FFXIII's American release come with some sort of weird R&B theme or whatever?

It just...doesn't fit. I haven't played the game but I just don't think a song like that can fit a Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Because the game is shit.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So why did FFXIII's American release come with some sort of weird R&B theme or whatever?
> 
> It just...doesn't fit. I haven't played the game but I just don't think a song like that can fit a Final Fantasy game.


I don't think a Leona Lewis song fits a FF game....well any game period but I'm not opposed to variations in the genre of tracks that play in the games, which is why I think extremely highly of FFX's, X-2's, and XIII-2's tracks just because they are different. FF games were always about doing something different so I'm always expecting something different.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

It's because they somehow thought it would help bring in a wider audience for the game, they said it themselves before the game came out, it was for "Western appeal".


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh i liked FFX's and X-2's soundtrack just fine. (the latter less so but it had some pretty nice songs) 
But what if they had a rap song in an FF game? Do you really think it would work?

Gotta know where the line is.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> It's because they somehow thought it would help bring in a wider audience for the game, they said it themselves before the game came out, it was for "Western appeal".



They really...really....realllllly need to do some research if they think that Leona Lewis = insta Western appeal. Just...ugh....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Should've just gave us Kimi ga Iru Kara. Far better song anyway.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh i liked FFX's and X-2's soundtrack just fine. (the latter less so but it had some pretty nice songs)
> *But what if they had a rap song in an FF game? Do you really think it would work?
> 
> Gotta know where the line is. *



There shouldn't be a line in Final Fantasy games. Only thing these games have in common is being turn based. If rap would fit the newest Final Fantasy or country whatever (and I hate country), so be it.

At this rate, fans are bound to be disappointed with whatever Square does on the future if they keep drawing up these lines on what a FF game should be. This ain't Dragon Quest.

Btw...I WANT rap and heavy metal in a FF game SOOO bad. I did since FFVII. I got what I wanted with the latter though....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

I would disagree. Most of the FF games have several things in common. Thematically the communion of nature and humanity has been a big thing since FFIV.  FFVII, FFIX and FFX (as well as The Spirits Within....) all also had the same sort of cycle of souls cosmology.

There's also running norms like the Evil Empire which has been in every FF game since...ever. They also tend to be the upfront bad guy who then get replaced by the real villain later on.

And country is nice and all but there's just no way it could fit a JRPG about saving the world Oh yeah, that's a pretty common theme too. Only times you weren't saving the world was FFX and XII.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I would disagree. Most of the FF games have several things in common. *Thematically the communion of nature and humanity has been a big thing since FFIV.  FFVII, FFIX and FFX (as well as The Spirits Within....) all also had the same sort of cycle of souls cosmology.*
> 
> There's also running norms like the Evil Empire which has been in every FF game since...ever. They also tend to be the upfront bad guy who then get replaced by the real villain later on.
> 
> And country is nice and all but there's just no way it could fit a JRPG about saving the world Oh yeah, that's a pretty common theme too. Only times you weren't saving the world was FFX and XII.



This would be another element they have in common too. Dunno why I forgot about this. Everything else you said could essentially be applied to 75% of other JRPGs too. Evil empire isn't something just relegated only to FF games and not every FF has them. FFI, FFIII, FFV, FFX-2, FFXIII and FFXIII-2 don't have evil empires. Saving the world....that's pretty much JRPG 101. Obviously you have exceptions (most recent ones would be FFXIII-2 and Nier) but most of the time, you are going to be saving the world in some shape, way or form in a JRPG.

Even with the common elements, FFs post FFVI are still extraordinarily different from each other and despite having the same composer for most of them (Uematsu) they still sounded almost completely different from each other. Its only natural they take it one step further with FFXIII-2.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

FF13 might be your Holy Grail but you don't have to defend it every chance you get.

The fact is that I and many others do think Final Fantasy has its own identity that is present through most of the games.

When I played FFXII for the first time one of my major thoughts was "holy shit, this actually feels like a Final Fantasy game" when in comparison to FFX.

Subjective it might be but I'm not alone in thinking like that.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

FFXIII is shit.

FFVI is best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Is that like your default programmed response every time you pop in here?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Programmed responses are shit.

FFVI is best.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Are they shit when they're true though?

FFVI is best.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Never played FFVI.

FFIX is best.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I never played FFIX 

FFVI is best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I have to agree FFVI is the best...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Are they shit when they're true though?
> 
> FFVI is best.


 Are they shit is shit.

FFVI is best.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> Never played FFVI.
> 
> FFIX is best.


 Never played FFVI is shit.

FFVI is best.


Gnome said:


> I never played FFIX
> 
> FFVI is best.


Never played FFIX is shit.

FFVI is best.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FF13 might be your Holy Grail but you don't have to defend it every chance you get.
> 
> The fact is that I and many others do think Final Fantasy has its own identity that is present through most of the games.
> 
> ...



When did I say FFXIII is my holy grail and where did I defend it? It sounds like you have some issues with me liking FFXIII because as I look through the previous posts I don't mention FFXIII in any manner that seems like I'm elevating it to a higher level.

And you said it, the key word, subjective. I'm just saying you and those who keep saying that "this FF doesn't feel like this FF I loved soooo much back then" and whatever will continuously be disappointed with whatever Square brings out. I didn't dislike FFXII because its "not like FF" or not like FFVII or X, I would of disliked it whether it was called FF or something else but I still like that they chose to do something different than to just reiterate off a previous entry like so many other JRPG franchises. Hell, the fact they Square has publicly stated that they considered going real time instead of turn based in a mainline FF recently speaks volumes about how they view the series.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Final Fantasy stopped feeling like Final Fantasy at FFXII. This is a true story.

The music? Gone.
Gameplay? Ruined.
Story? There's a story anymore?
Monsters? Bastardized.
Moogles? 

I rest my case.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

"Nothing is subjective because I'm always right."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Got no problem with you liking FF13. It's just that this whole thing started with talking about how some things just don't fit in an FF game and my example was FF13. 

Then all this started.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Got no problem with you liking FF13. It's just that this whole thing started with talking about how some things just don't fit in an FF game and my example was FF13.
> 
> Then all this started.



But I didn't even defend the song in question dude, I agreed with you. I don't even LIKE Leona Lewis' songs.

I'm just saying I don't view the FF series as a static franchise like DQ and Tales of. Its one of the reasons I still like this franchise after all these years. Just because I disliked the previous entry doesn't mean I would dislike the next one just because of the nature of the series. The phrase "it doesn't feel like FF" is possibly one of the single most annoying thing on the net besides the shit Sonic fans spews out and the answers I get when I question people on it are often unanswerable and lolsome. I have to say, you are the only one who bothered to give me a somewhat decent response though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok serious question here and be honest. What Remake would you like to see the most, FFVI or FFVII Remake? and lets say the remake if for PS3/360 for the sake of everybody here. You guys know which I would prefer..


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

FFVI remake for the next gen (PS4/Nextbox/Wii-u) consoles. Less people got to play VI, more should.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Ok serious question here and be honest. What Remake would you like to see the most, FFVI or FFVII Remake? and lets say the remake if for PS3/360 for the sake of everybody here. You guys know which I would prefer..



We know what the answers going to be. No one wants a FFVI remake, but everyone wants a FFVII remake (like me....).


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> We know what the answers going to be. *No one wants a FFVI remake*, but everyone wants a FFVII remake (like me....).


 wut? are you serious my friend?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

FFVI remake > FFVII remake.


It makes a FFVII remake look like, well...shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

The majority of people are retarded and shouldn't be listened to.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I know a lot of people who wants FFVI Remake to current home consoles or next gen.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

People hate on FFVI because it doesn't have shiny new 3D graphics.

If it gets a remake people will realize their folly.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

I'd rather have 6, but i would not mind 7.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Hah, so the people of NF aren't a total loss, bring in those VI votes.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

I always though that by default VI is the best in the series.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah, very few universal truths, and VI being the best is one of them.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> wut? are you serious my friend?


I'm deathly serious. FFVI would probably get a remake before FFVII though only because I think they need to go in order if they are going to finish doing FF remakes like they did for FFIII and FFIV on handhelds. 

FFVII is definitely the most requested remake out of every FF game though.



Malvingt2 said:


> I always though that by default VI is the best in the series.



Depends. Some areas of the net its FFVII, others its FFVI. Most people I know at work and all that, its FFVII for sure. I personally rate FFVII and FFIV over FFVI. Either way, FFVI and VII are the top dogs of the series.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm deathly serious. FFVI would probably get a remake before FFVII though only because I think they need to go in order if they are going to finish doing FF remakes like they did for FFIII and FFIV on handhelds.
> 
> FFVII is definitely the most requested remake out of every FF game though.
> 
> ...


 I see one thing tho FFVI is more known that FFVI which is why the fact that more people want VII to be remake more than VI do not shocked me but VI would be more benefit by a remake than VII Imo..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

There was apparently already a huge thread on this very topic.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> No one wants a FFVI remake



You crazy Esura.

FFVI is awesome. 

Also why either or? Let's have a remake of both, they're both the best two in the series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Maybe he just missed a few Is and meant no one wants an FFVIII remake.

I do that a lot.

I don't want any RPGs remade except Xenogears.


----------



## Devil Child (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Either way, FFVI and VII are the top dogs of the series.



Hm, I always thought it was FFVII and FFX


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

For me its like VI, IV and that's it really. Others are kinda meh....plus i haven't played enough of them to judge.


----------



## Nois (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I never played FFIX
> 
> FFVI is best.



You go hit yourself in the face with a tennis racquet. Now.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been meaning to, but I won't, that's me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

The people who like FFVII more than FFVI grew up playing FFVII and only played FFVI once it was ported to PSX or even later when it was ported to the GBA.


In other words: their opinions are meaningless because their minds are clouded by nostalgia.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 23, 2012)

Meh, still stay IX opening start was fucking amazing. Then I was killed by some tree dickface who kept sucking that girl's energy. Or was it Vivi? I dunno.....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Wait FFX is consider one of the best?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

It's not quite as popular as it used to be but I'd still say the general view of it is very favorable.

That's just fans on the net though. People in Japan love it as much as ever it seems.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The people who like FFVII more than FFVI grew up playing FFVII and only played FFVI once it was ported to PSX or even later when it was ported to the GBA.
> 
> 
> In other words: their opinions are meaningless because their minds are clouded by nostalgia.



I would say something, but I think you're making joke.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

You could say something, but it would be meaningless.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

But according to your post it wouldn't be meaningless. :33


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

If it's contradictory to this universal fact: FFVI is the best; then it is meaningless.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

Nostalgia is the general root of all fandom when it comes to old games, so your post was meaningless.

Which is the best pokemon game? Same argument.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nostalgia is the general root of all fandom when it comes to old games, so your post was meaningless.
> 
> *Which is the best pokemon game? *Same argument.


Black & White?


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

I'll say Red and Silver. Always. And most people will say one of the original 4 colors, too.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I'll say Red and Silver. Always. And most people will say one of the original 4 colors, too.


 Anyway I got your point Fraust and it is a valid one..


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Wait FFX is consider one of the best?


Yeah.

In terms of popularity and shit, FFVII and FFX are the most popular entries in the series although in hardcore forums you'll often get the "FFVI IZ DA BEST! FF WENT DOWNHILL WITH FFVII!!" crowd.


Malvingt2 said:


> Black & White?



Yup, Black and White. I love Red and Blue as well as Gold and Silver but Black and White is such a grand improvement to the series its just crazy,


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Nostalgia is the general root of all fandom when it comes to old games, so your post was meaningless.
> 
> Which is the best pokemon game? Same argument.


 Incorrect.

I have went through, objectively, and  have played every single Final Fantasy from FFI - FFX(-2) just as recently as one year ago.

I can easily say that FFVI is the best without any nostalgia interference.




Esura said:


> Yeah.
> 
> In terms of popularity and shit, FFVII and FFX are the most popular entries in the series although in hardcore forums you'll often get the "FFVI IZ DA BEST! FF WENT DOWNHILL WITH FFVII!!" crowd.
> 
> ...


 I never said it went down at FFVII.


It went down at FFXII.

FFVII, FFVIII, FFIX, and FFX were all great.

FFVIII was kind of shittier than the rest, but it was still a Final Fantasy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I liked VIII, more than VII and what I played of IX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Well let's go through the same old routien kiddies.

What was your first FF?

Mine was VII.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I have went through, objectively, and  have played every single Final Fantasy from FFI - FFX(-2) just as recently as one year ago.
> 
> ...



They are all Final Fantasy, even the shitty ones.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

My favorite was IX but I have a soft spot for VIII since it was my first.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Dirge of Cerberus ain't part of my Final Fantasy.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

V was my first. Now I hate it.

VII was my second, not completed. VIII, not completed. IX, up til the end. X, up til the end. Then I replayed VII and beat it, VIII close to the end, IX and beat it, then I think VII and IX again, then borrowed X from a friend and beat it. Tried VIII again at one point, but got bored close the same point I was originally at. At the end of IV, couldn't get into I-III, got to the end of V, was in school when I tried playing VI so didn't get into it.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

The ordered I played them. X>VII>VIII>XII>IV(nc)>VI>XIII>XI(nc)

nc=not complete.

never touched I-III+V.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

FF Mystic Quest was my first..

MQ,I,III,II,IV,V,VI,VIII,VII,IX,X..X-2

X-2 I didn't beat. Bored me as hell..


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 23, 2012)

Mystic Quest.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well let's go through the same old routien kiddies.
> 
> What was your first FF?
> 
> Mine was VII.


Final Fantasy I.

Duh.



Esura said:


> They are all Final Fantasy, even the shitty ones.


 FFXII is an MMO and FFXIII is a weird mini-game.


Malvingt2 said:


> FF Mystic Quest was my first..
> 
> MQ,I,III,II,IV,V,VI,VIII,VII,IX,X..X-2
> 
> X-2 I didn't beat. Bored me as hell..


 Actually, I think MQ was my second or third game. It is udnerrated.

I can't say for sure, but the order in which I played the games looks a little like this:


FFI, FFIV, FFMQ, FFVI, FFVII, FFT, FFVIII, FFIX, FFV, FFIII, FFII, FFX, FFX-2, FFXII, FFXIII


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot to put XI on my list...meh fuck it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

MQ gave me a headache in the damn ship level.. I still remember the pain.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well let's go through the same old routien kiddies.
> 
> What was your first FF?
> 
> Mine was VII.


VII was the first one I played but the first disk got ruined before I finished it and I never got to finish it back then. X was the first one I completed. 



Esura said:


> Yeah.
> 
> In terms of popularity and shit, FFVII and FFX are the most popular entries in the series although in hardcore forums you'll often get the "FFVI IZ DA BEST! FF WENT DOWNHILL WITH FFVII then went back up for a second with IX then went back to crap!!" crowd.


I'm part of that crowd. Made a minor correction


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I forgot to put XI on my list...meh fuck it.


 Never played that one.


Thankfully.


Malvingt2 said:


> MQ gave me a headache in the damn ship level.. I still remember the pain.


 I don't remmeber any of the game giving me a headache.


Except maybe when my brother smashed the controller over my head.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

back

CMX is going to die of old age by this summer

zael is still a p*d*p****

Esua's taste is still bad

Gnome is still my neighbour's gardener

And I think Mura is actually Zaru but don't quote me on that


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

At least I get to fuck the neighbors wife.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> back
> 
> CMX is going to die of old age by this summer
> 
> ...



.......


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

See people not listening


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

I forgot to mention X-2 and XII. Both of which I beat and never played again.

Oh well.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

Method of test. 

Mura, rep somebody.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I forgot to mention X-2 and XII. Both of which I beat and never played again.
> 
> Oh well.



And yet oddly you seem to remember and like 1000 Words.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Feb 23, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Method of test.
> 
> Mura, rep somebody.



I feel like I'd activate your trap card if I did.......


----------



## Fraust (Feb 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And yet oddly you seem to remember and like 1000 Words.



I also remember and like Larsa. I don't get your point?

I also didn't mention XIII or -2, but I like music from them, too.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 23, 2012)

I love 1000 Words and Larsa.

My point was just that haters rarely know or care that much about the stuff they hate.

I'm sure most haters of X-2 would say 1000 Words was awful just because of the whole Concert thing.

And XII haters probably barely remember Larsa.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Not bolding 9

yeah Malv, questioning you.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> damn I forgot about FF Tactics.. damn the memories of that awesome game.. anyway finish the rest of those games my friend.



Don't have the time. I got Neptunia on my backlog as well as Neptunia MK2, Devil Survivor 2, and SFxTekken coming soon with Graces F, DMC HD Collection, Silent Hill HD Collection (never played the ones on PS2). I may never get to them this year.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 23, 2012)

Drop Neptunia

look your list just opened up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 23, 2012)

I am being proven right all over the place.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't have the time. I got Neptunia on my backlog as well as Neptunia MK2, Devil Survivor 2, and SFxTekken coming soon with Graces F, DMC HD Collection, Silent Hill HD Collection (never played the ones on PS2). I may never get to them this year.


 Yeah I remember now how busy gaming wise you are going to be.   I am also playing less games lately "two jobs" it is hard to focus on any game lately..even tho I am planning on buying a couple of games before summer.


----------



## Esura (Feb 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Drop Neptunia
> 
> look your list just opened up.


Nope, be damned if I drop Neptunia. I like it despite its flaws. I love Nep-Nep and Compa. Bitches are like the female versions of Beavis and Butthead Bill and Ted but moeified. Shit is funny as hell.



Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah I remember now how busy gaming wise you are going to be.   I am also playing less games lately "two jobs" it is hard to focus on any game lately..even tho I am planning on buying a couple of games before summer.



Well, right now I'm going to try and finish Neptunia before this Tuesday. Right now with RPGs I've just been moving through the main path instead of doing all this side shit.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I am being proven right all over the place.



Its to be expected, FF fans are too easy.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2012)

I may be easy, but I am not sleazy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

You're a slut.

Speaking of sluts, I'm thinking about playing FFIX again after I'm done with Chrono Cross.


And this time, I will actually beat the game.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

I was thinking of doing the same thing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Yeah, it has been too long since I laid a smackdown on that fruity-ass ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) last boss.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2012)

I was playing IX over last summer. Got to disc 4 before I got new 360 games. Maybe I should continue to make it 3 times through.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Playing dissidia

this would be a hell of a lot better as a Arpg

edit: especially since my infinites are gone and lol at any possible combos now.


----------



## Esura (Feb 24, 2012)

Dissidia would of been better if it was 2D....and made by Arc Systems Works.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

Stating obvious shit isn't surprising Esua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

Dissidia would be a better game if it was entirely different and didn't suck ass.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

ITT: CMX wants ultros playable rather than just as a sucky summon


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

If they had a playable Ultros my balls would explode into a sea of cum.


----------



## Devil Child (Feb 24, 2012)

My first Final Fantasy game was *FFV* on the good old SNES (well, snes EMU lol) and I was 8-9... yeah i dont how I understood the plot or the attacks and so but I liked it. Dat speed button was gdlk. maxed all classes  
Ohh and I remember why I have to start a new game... that damn airship  landed on the entrance of a cave and saved after it and when i wanted to get on the ship, I always walk into that cave so i was stuck on that island... 

Well after that I'm not soo sure... I think it was *FFI* on the GBA. Good game aswell. Silly me for making everyone a knight at 1st playthrough 

Then my favorite game *FFX* came and I absolutely loved it! *FFX-2* followed and the story... sucked but it had the best battle mechanics in a FF game to date imo. I also liked *FFXII* not because of the plot but the world was soo big and I liked the battles too. Didn't beat Zodiarc and Yiasmat yet lol.

I played *FFIV* on the DS and didnt quite like it. All i know was that I had to cheat because the last dungeon was too hard for me... *FFVII* was ok for me. I understand why people like it but dont get the hype about it. *FFXIII* last year and now finished *FFXIII-2* and currently I'm playing *FFIX*. Disc 2 i guess at the black mage village.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

celebpoison said:


> the last dungeon was too hard for me...


Me no understando.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

DS FF4 is probably the hardest Final Fantasy.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> hardest Final Fantasy.



See previous post.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

I said hardest FF

not FF was hard

Damn mexicano and your lack of comprehension.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

In this case wouldn't it be "Least easy". Just saiyan


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

In this case shouldn't you be making a churro?


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm going to this awesome Mexican restaurant today, fuck, I wonder if they have churro's.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oljzmMS-ubY[/YOUTUBE]

Don't know the context but this is just illing me

It's like an old 80's action flick


----------



## Fraust (Feb 24, 2012)

That was among my least favorites of the endings. Not that any of them were very good.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

It's so hilariously campy


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

FFIV Hard Type is the hardest Final Fantasy game.

And, in some parts, it's actually pretty difficult.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Feb 24, 2012)

Playing FFXIII-2 first time, its pretty fun.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2012)

legit question

Why're they trying to make a second cocoon?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 24, 2012)

So they can have a setting for FFXIII-3.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 24, 2012)

Oppressing people is cool, that's why.


----------



## The810kid (Feb 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh i liked FFX's and X-2's soundtrack just fine. (the latter less so but it had some pretty nice songs)
> *But what if they had a rap song in an FF game? Do you really think it would work?
> 
> Gotta know where the line is. *


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm...at a loss for words.


----------



## Yasuri (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol @ all the comments complimenting the mix-ups. 

There's a lot of mix-ups mixing up rap and hip hop with video games and anime. 

[YOUTUBE]duWTfl4MJ1c[/YOUTUBE]



Back to FF, haha, really?

[YOUTUBE]i7GLxt-sexQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]sy1ieM1O8tg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## The810kid (Feb 25, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Lol @ all the comments complimenting the mix-ups.
> 
> There's a lot of mix-ups mixing up rap and hip hop with video games and anime.
> 
> ...



The differnce between the first video was that it was a mix up the second video actually has original lyrics relevant to Final Fantasy VII over a remix of bets from the original game.


----------



## Esura (Feb 25, 2012)

The810kid said:


> You were saying



Mega Ran is awesome.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 25, 2012)

IEdit:

I take it back, I kind of like the One Winged Angel one.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 25, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Me no understando.



The mask enemies that could one shot w/ shit relflect magic and  That and the trapped chests;motherfuckers...other than that it was pretty easy. I think I even got all of those trapped weapons too. Maybe. Except for Ahriman possibly.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

in Final Fantasy IX with Vivi's grandfather Quan, who abandoned the swamps inhabited by the Qu race after becoming disenchanted with the traditional gourmand ways. Seeking new ways to taste food, Quan thought of attempting to fish the Mist from the sky and eat it, but eventually realized the importance of imagination and sharing one's experiences and memories after he catches Vivi instead. Teaching Vivi gives Quan a new perspective on life and eating, which he eventually shares with Quina and Quale. Quale, who used to be Quan's student and is now Quina's teacher, was himself fairly upset with Quan's deserting the traditional gourmand ways, but seems to come around after Quina starts grasping Quan's teachings.
This actually ties in rather beautifully with the driving themes of the game when you think about it. Consider that the main theme of the game is, ostensibly, that "Life is precious not because of how long you live or how important you think you are, but because of how you choose to live it and what you do with the time you have". Quan's rejection of the shallow ways of most of his people - which basically consist of simply eating, and cooking for one's own self - enabled him to learn something deeper, giving him a unique individual strength and character which he shared with Vivi and later shared with Quina and Quale. Quina himself/herself is seen giving the same lesson to the Qu working in Alexandria's royal kitchens during the Epilogue.

best FF?

Best FF


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm surprised at how well Nojima thought out the Fabula Nova Crystallis mythology. After reading it more, it changes my perception of FFXIII-2's ending somewhat. Went from, "ok, to be continued sucks but cool" to "damn, to be continued sucks but awesome". Yes, I know Toriyama wrote FFXIII-2 but the way it ends kind of fits the themes of the mythos Nojima laid down.


----------



## Furious George (Feb 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> in Final Fantasy IX with Vivi's grandfather Quan, who abandoned the swamps inhabited by the Qu race after becoming disenchanted with the traditional gourmand ways. Seeking new ways to taste food, Quan thought of attempting to fish the Mist from the sky and eat it, but eventually realized the importance of imagination and sharing one's experiences and memories after he catches Vivi instead. Teaching Vivi gives Quan a new perspective on life and eating, which he eventually shares with Quina and Quale. Quale, who used to be Quan's student and is now Quina's teacher, was himself fairly upset with Quan's deserting the traditional gourmand ways, but seems to come around after Quina starts grasping Quan's teachings.
> This actually ties in rather beautifully with the driving themes of the game when you think about it. Consider that the main theme of the game is, ostensibly, that "Life is precious not because of how long you live or how important you think you are, but because of how you choose to live it and what you do with the time you have". Quan's rejection of the shallow ways of most of his people - which basically consist of simply eating, and cooking for one's own self - enabled him to learn something deeper, giving him a unique individual strength and character which he shared with Vivi and later shared with Quina and Quale. Quina himself/herself is seen giving the same lesson to the Qu working in Alexandria's royal kitchens during the Epilogue.
> 
> best FF?
> ...



Also, river dancing.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Hironobu knew what was up when he chose 9


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Hironobu always knows whats up.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

He apparently did not know whats up when he directed Spirits Within that's for damn sure.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> He apparently did not know whats up when he directed Spirits Within that's for damn sure.



It was foresight, he saw what Square would become (what it is now), and tried to put it down like a sick dog.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Truly he is one of the most merciful men.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm surprised at how well Nojima thought out the Fabula Nova Crystallis mythology. After reading it more, it changes my perception of FFXIII-2's ending somewhat. Went from, "ok, to be continued sucks but cool" to "damn, to be continued sucks but awesome". *Yes, I know Toriyama wrote FFXIII-2 but the way it ends kind of fits the themes of the mythos Nojima laid down.*



???


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ???


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Truly he is one of the most merciful men.



His omnibenevolence shall guide us to the promised land.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not the almighty Akira Toriyama, Motomu Toriyama, possibly one of the most berated video game writers in a JRPG in recent memories. I personally don't have too much of an issue with him but I don't think he is all that either. I wouldn't care whether he directed and wrote the next FF or Nojima.



I only really know the name of like six video game writers. No wait, seven.

Hideo Kojima
Tetsuya Takahashi
Soraya Saga
Masato Kato
Kitase (forget his first name)
Nojima (don't know his first name either)
Amy Hennig

Poor Amy kinda sticks out. She's still the best though.

Takahashi could have been as big as Kitase and Nojima but he was too smart and they bumped him off Final Fantasy VII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Wait I do know another name.

Daisuke Watanabe

He's the one I've heard the hate for, not other Toriyam guy. Mainly people blame him for disjointed FFXII ended up, as well as FFXIII.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> ???


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait I do know another name.
> 
> Daisuke Watanabe
> 
> He's the one I've heard the hate for, not other Toriyam guy. Mainly people blame him for disjointed FFXII ended up, as well as FFXIII.



Hmm, that's news for me. Its either Toriyama or Nomura getting hate for newer FF games it seems nowadays...the latter I find extremely funny to be constantly listed as part of the problem of newer FFs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

The couple of Takahashi and Saga? Yeah they're awesome. 

And the very earliest version of Xenogears was supposed to be FFVII. Takahashi didn't leave Square till well after that.

As for Nomura, people hate him for Kingdom Hearts. The butt-zippers, the stupid retcons, it bugs people ya know.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The couple of Takahashi and Saga? Yeah they're awesome.
> 
> And the very earliest version of Xenogears was supposed to be FFVII. Takahashi didn't leave Square till well after that.
> 
> As for Nomura, people hate him for Kingdom Hearts. The butt-zippers, the stupid retcons, it bugs people ya know.



Nomura gets hate for newer FFs too despite only being the character designer for the fucking _faces_ of the main characters of FFXIII and XIII-2. And the hate seems to come only from this country to be honest. Nomura seems to be loved everywhere else, in particularly Japan.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

It's called cultural divide my friend.

Nomura is just another on the long list of things Japan loves that we hate. He joins others like Shinji Ikari, Kira Yamato, Hitsugaya....

Hell the entire game of FFXIII seems a lot bigger in Japan than here.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Japan loves tingle, nuff said.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 27, 2012)

Tingle's adventure in Rupeeland~~~ And it had a fucking sequel. NoA never brought it over, motherfuckers


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nomura gets hate for newer FFs too despite only being the character designer for the fucking _faces_ of the main characters of FFXIII and XIII-2. And the hate seems to come only from this country to be honest. Nomura seems to be loved everywhere else, in particularly Japan.


FF went to shit the moment he came in and only got good again when he wasn't part of the development but the rest of the old good people who are almost all gone were. That can't be a coincidence



Gnome said:


> Japan loves tingle, nuff said.


Tingle is pretty cool.



Itachifan727 said:


> Tingle's adventure in Rupeeland~~~ And it had a fucking sequel. NoA never brought it over, motherfuckers


I was better off not knowing that such a game existed....


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Feb 27, 2012)

HIS FACE~~ :lmfao :lmafo pedotingle


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Tingle is pretty cool.



Umm, no       .


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> FF went to shit the moment he came in and only got good again when he wasn't part of the development but the rest of the old good people who are almost all gone were. That can't be a coincidence




This....is what I'm talking about with my previous post. Thanks for proving my point.

FF went to shit the moment he came in right? Do you know HOW long Nomura been working with Square? His credited work dates back to fucking FFIV and the first FF he had the most impact on was FFVII....you know....the most popular and loved FF game in history, popularized JRPGs even more, blah blah blah you already know.

Also, Square Enix still has a large amount of their Squaresoft staff. You really only missing ones like Sakaguchi and Matsuno, the former who stop being directly involved in the development of FF games since FFV and just produced and came up or aided in the original concepts of FFs after it before he "left". Matsuno....who cares? He only did one mainline FF game dude, and the story for said game was weak as hell. Many other core people are still there, just under utilized. Square Enix isn't the most well managed company when it comes to video game development ya know. It's kind of their fatal flaw, not necessarily the lack of talent as they have talent.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

I believe that Square getting Enix was a bad move overall and the quality of games went downhill after that. I loved the competition between those two giants.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I believe that Square getting Enix was a bad move overall and the quality of games went downhill after that. I loved the competition between those two giants.



Actually, the merger is more like Enix getting Square than that. I think the flop of Spirits Within flubbed up the merger for Square a little bit. Former head of Enix is honorary chairman and owns an overwhelming majority of the shares in Square Enix and previous Enix shareholders got more shares of Square Enix than previous Square owners. Its not like its a complete rip though as Square employees got nice positions in the company so eh.

Either way, its Square merging with Enix or Square dies, which they were well on their way before the merger despite the quality of their games.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Many people think the plot of FFXII was fantastic Esura.

And even if you disregard that, there are no short of people who think Final Fantasy Tactics had the best story and characters of any FF game.

Finally,  some people insist he writes better stories than any FF game. I know a guy on TVTropes who will counter any arguments that "FFIV had a good story for its time" by pointing out ...Ogre Battle or something. Apparently it had a much better, less cliche story and was made about the same time as FFIV.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *Many people think the plot of FFXII was fantastic Esura.*
> 
> And even if you disregard that, there are no short of people who think Final Fantasy Tactics had the best story and characters of any FF game.
> 
> And even dating back a bit further, he was making games with truly unique and well-done plot while FFIV was being made. (was it Tactics Ogre? All I know is a guy on TVTropes responds to teh "FFIV's story was good for its time" by pointing out Tactics Ogre or whatever it was)



Who are these "many people"? Even fans of the game knows the story is weak as hell. Let me not exaggerate though, its not weak, weak like FFI, III, V, and shit but...yeah weak. Had shit not happen in the middle of development I think the story could of been ok. The world of Ivalice was more interesting than whatever the shit Vaan and the party was going through.

I don't actually have a problem with Matsuno, I liked FFT's story actually. However we were discussing mainline FF games, which FFT is not no matter which way you want to dice and pull it, which he has only done one which had a disjointed plot.

Either way, Matsuno never really had that great of an impact on FF games in general though so I don't see why it matters that he is not there. Most of the core people of previous FFs are. And it doesn't really matter who is there to be honest until they change their infrastructure.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2012)

How did you get green Zaelapolopollo?


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

He probably got hella positive rep from someone with a large amount of positive rep. I lowered his red rep quite a bit awhile ago when I repped him for one of his posts (didn't know he liked red rep then).


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How did you get green Zaelapolopollo?



You can request to have your rep reversed if your red rep was on purpose and such.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Gnome said:


> You can request to have your rep reversed if your red rep was on purpose and such.



LOL

Did not know that. The more you know.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

> Who are these "many people"? Even fans of the game knows the story is weak as hell. Let me not exaggerate though, its not weak, weak like FFI, III, V, and shit but...yeah weak. Had shit not happen in the middle of development I think the story could of been ok. The world of Ivalice was more interesting than whatever the shit Vaan and the party was going through.



I don't know what fans of FFXII you talk to but the ones who insisted I play the game loved the story.
And I do too now.

It has its flaws like some abysmal pacing but the core story is one of the best.




> Either way, Matsuno never really had that great of an impact on FF games in general though so I don't see why it matters that he is not there. Most of the core people of previous FFs are. And it doesn't really matter who is there to be honest until they change their infrastructure.



But they're all in management positions now I thought. They're all big names and shit so the people actually working on the games are underlings.

And yes I had my rep flipped then flipped back.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Tell me Esura, do you defend things like Lightning and Hope discussing the symbolism of their names?

Or do you admit that  this scene at least was  positively craptastic writing?


----------



## Byrd (Feb 27, 2012)

^  that was terrible writing.. I've lol big time.. really FFXIII writing was crappy from the get-a-go


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Tell me Esura, do you defend things like Lightning and Hope discussing the symbolism of theri names?
> 
> Or do you at least admit that  this scene at least was  positively craptastic writing?



Oh gah, that was some awful dialogue, but I think Lightning's little speech to herself was worse and just made her look like an idiot.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 27, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> How did you get green Zaelapolopollo?


 by the power of love.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> by the power of love.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't know what fans of FFXII you talk to but the ones who insisted I play the game loved the story.
> And I do too now.
> 
> It has its flaws like some abysmal pacing but the core story is one of the best.


Its not even the pacing thats the main problem, the core story itself is inconsistent and little to no meaningful character growth. Playing FFXII makes FFVIII's story look 10x better in hindsight.



> But they're all in management positions now I thought. They're all big names and shit so the people actually working on the games are underlings.
> 
> And yes I had my rep flipped then flipped back.


I know Kitase is manager of 1st Production Department team, which is primarily responsible for the mainline FF games. He produces newer FFs. Nomura, despite overseeing the KH series and directing Versus XIII, is primarily a character designer for the company. Nojima isn't apart of Square Enix anymore technically since 2003 and is a freelancer now but he still works with the company with quite a few projects, particularly the Fabula Nova Crystallis mythology. His last game while being apart of the company was FFX-2. There are others like Hiroyuki Ito that I remember reading on GAF that's still there too but not exactly running anything.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Tell me Esura, do you defend things like Lightning and Hope discussing the symbolism of their names?
> 
> Or do you admit that  this scene at least was  positively craptastic writing?


Not really that bad of a scene though. Crap isn't what came to mind when I saw the scene, more like somewhat forgettable. Every FF has a scene like this, even FFVII.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

popping in to say both esua and anti are right in certain context

FF12's story was weak as hell

And The Lightning Hope scene deserves to be shot.

Anyways back to bicuriousity.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

...no meaningful character growth in the game who's entire central theme is character growth? What?

FFXII's core message was to move on from the past. Ashe was consumed with revenge, Vaan was attempting to escape into fantasyland rather than confront his issues with his brother's death, Fran still being haunted by how she left the Wood, Balthier's unresolved issues with his father.. Even Gabranth fits into this dynamic as his character is wrought with self-loathing and hatred just like Ashe. 

All these characters must learn to accept their hang-ups and move on with their lives. Ashe comes to understand that destroying the Empire won't restore her kingdom, Gabranth understands that taking vengeance won't lessen his own shame, Vaan realizes that he must actually take life seriously and not try to delude himself with childish fantasies, Balthier at lest confronts his father and comes to terms with who he truly was and not the madman he believed he was....

Outside of this central theme there is also Larsa who was the good and pampered prince. While intelligent, he lacked the courage and resolve to confront his brother. He finds it later on and this also aids him in becoming Emperor.

Yeah, get that shit out of here Esura. You too zen.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

This isn't even getting into the moral quandaries of the game which no other FF has ever had. The closest you got was FFVII with you being terrorists and all but pretty much every FF game was staunchly black and white. 

FFXII gives us much more realistic depictions of this sort of conflict. Ashe and her crew are just rebels fighting for their dinky-ass kingdom, not the righteous warriors of light battling the evil oppressors. 

There's even the question of whether Ashe's ancestor, the Great Dynast-King Raithwall, was just a power-hungry genocidal maniac himself who nuked everyone with Nethicite to establish his rule.

The Occuria too are also more of a neutral party rather than out-and-out evil. The question of whether Ivalice under their secret rule was worse than Ivalice under the Humes is one I've thought about quite a lot.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Bitch get off your high horse. Vaan's issue was never a fantasyland. His issue was primarily revenge. A revenge that was unfounded, superfluous and something that at the end of the day no one could explain even if comb that fucking game with a fine toothcomb. Not even counting that for a large part of the story it was irrelevant and only ever came up in regards of Ashe, who was the actual center of the Character growth.

Fran doesn't resolve her issues with her family, hell we never even got a resolution with the whole Viera and Mist situation.

There goes 2 of your points off the bat

Gabranth doesn't resolve his issue, he dies accepting them as he sees the future of Larsa as a more important situation. 

Not counting the absolute stagnation of Basch and Penelo.

edit: And there you go bullshitting 12 to be deeper than it is or rather trying to make other FFs less "in depth" to get your point across.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

And you don't want to go any further in this anti. Literature is one of my many fortes and I will crush you in literary analysis if you do.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

Vaan looks like he could be Hopes bro.

My literary analysis.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Youx should analyze why my lawn isn't cut

With your lawnmower

Paco


----------



## Gnome (Feb 27, 2012)

I passed out under my sombrero with a bottle of tequila.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

then you should analyze your way to a evenly cut lawn now shouldn't you?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Maybe that's because Vaan is what you call a foil to Ashe? Duh. She offers the perspective of someone who's lost their kingdom while he has the viewpoint of someone who's lost theri homeland. They both see the Occuria's Rassler ghost but Vaan doesn't see him afte r a while because Vaan is able to move on.

As for Vaan attempting to distract himself with a fantasy, he acknowledges it here.

*Spoiler*: __ 



ASHE: TO PROTECT SOMETHING.

VAAN: HOW CAN HE PROTECT ANYTHING WHEN HE'S DEAD? WAS IT DIFFERENT FOR  PRINCE RASLER? DID THAT MAKE SENSE? HATING THE EMPIRE, GETTING REVENGE. IT'S  ALL I EVER THOUGHT ABOUT. BUT I NEVER DID ANYTHING ABOUT IT. I MEAN, I  REALIZED THERE WAS NOTHING I COULD DO. I MADE ME FEEL HOLLOW, ALONE. AND  THEN I'D MISS MY BROTHER. I'D SAY STUFF LIKE "I'M GONNA BE A SKY PIRATE"... 
OR SOME OTHER STUPID THING. JUST ANYTHING TO KEEP MY MIND OFF IT. I WAS 
JUST- I WAS RUNNING AWAY. I NEEDED TO GET AWAY FROM HIS DEATH. THAT'S WHY I  FOLLOWED YOU. KNOW WHAT? I'M THROUGH WITH IT. I'M THROUGH RUNNING. I'M READY  TO FIND MY PURPOSE. TO FIND SOME REAL ANSWERS- SOME REASONS. IF I STICK WITH  YOU, I THINK I WILL.




In regards to Fran, What Viera and Mist situation? 
And yes, she does resolve her issues. She goes and confronts her former people, showing that, while she does miss the Wood, she does nto really regret her actions. 



> Gabranth doesn't resolve his issue, he dies accepting them as he sees the future of Larsa as a more important situation.



...did you just completely miss the point of his character or something?

_BASCH: I HAD SOMEONE MORE IMPORTANT TO DEFEND. AND DEFEND HER I HAVE. HOW IS  IT THAT YOU HAVE SURVIVED? IS IT NOT BECAUSE YOU DEFEND LORD LARSA?

JUDGE GABRANTH: SILENCE! ALL WAS STRIPPED FROM ME! ONLY HATRED FOR THE  BROTHER WHO FLED OUR HOMELAND REMAINS MINE._

Gabranth was obsessed with losing his home and only thought of that. He went so far as to try and get the Empire nuked.

At the end of the game he put his devotion to Larsa above his lust for retribution ie. he resolved his issues and grew as a character.

Basch and Penelo weren't intended to develop so big deal.

And nope, just telling the truth. Most  FF games have been cartoonishly simplistic. in terms of morals and right and wrong. 

FFXII gives a much more mature commentary on the topic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

And for someone who specializes in literary analysis you sure don't remmber much of the game's dialogue.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Gnome, would you like a taco or a churro to accompany this stomping?


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

Of course I don't damn well remember the script word for word. I analyze literature, not photographically memorize


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

I like to analyze stories and characters too. Maybe you specialize in it and are smarter than me but as long as I actually remember the quotes that back up everything I say, I'm not exactly worried.


----------



## zenieth (Feb 27, 2012)

hold the thought then. I'll deal with this in a couple hours time.

Properly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Looking forward to it.

EDIT:

And just so you know zen, I am a very reasonable person most of the time. I'm pretty good about admitting when I'm wrong.

I'll start off by saying I exaggerated Fran's development. Her role in the game was very minor and ultimately went nowhere with no significant development at all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 27, 2012)

Bunny girl is all the development you need.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

You know what other JRPG also had a good story?

Xenogears.


----------



## Esura (Feb 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> hold the thought then. I'll deal with this in a couple hours time.
> 
> Properly.





This is going to be so good. *grabs popcorn*


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Not like someone couldn't pick apart every FF game if they wanted to.

I've done it with FFVII before.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 27, 2012)

Ya know, there's a running flaw through every JRPG I've played.

After a while the other party members become irrelevant to the story and it's just all centered on the main characters.

Typically the other playable cast get one scene or little arc to develop and then that's it for them.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 28, 2012)

FFs need more sex jokes.

Like LO.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Or Xenosaga.

Mary: Amazing… I can’t believe how much his personality changes when he’s holding a gun.

Shelley: A lust for conquest and absolute power, and the desire to have a really big…gun.


----------



## Fraust (Feb 28, 2012)

Every game needs a Jansen.


----------



## Esura (Feb 28, 2012)

Play Neptunia for all the sex jokes.

Lines Neptunia say during battle...


Try me from any angle.
I'll get you from the front.
I'll go as much as I can!
Stay still if you want kids.
I'll go as much as I can!

And the shit they say during events have me laughing hard. 

I must say, I love this game right here. Putting this with Nier as underrated JRPGs.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Underrated JRPGs include Baten Kaitos and Baten kaitos Origins.

You should play those.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ya know, there's a running flaw through every JRPG I've played.
> 
> After a while the other party members become irrelevant to the story and it's just all centered on the main characters.
> 
> Typically the other playable cast get one scene or little arc to develop and then that's it for them.


I don't think FFVI suffers from this that much, due in large part to not having one main character but arguably three and by not connecting the main character with the villain too much(looking at you VII and X). In the second half of the game none of the characters really matter more then the others since its all just about defeating Kefka at that point. In the first half the focus is on Terra but thats mostly you trying to get her back, she isn't there in your party to develop for most of that time. Really, Locke, Celes and Terra don't get all that much more development then the more focused on secondary members like Edgar and Cyan.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Underrated JRPGs include Baten Kaitos and Baten kaitos Origins.
> 
> You should play those.


I lost my Baten Kaitos Origins disc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Well it's pretty cheap used on Amazon.


----------



## Awesome (Feb 28, 2012)

I have seen people wonder why I like Final Fantasy 13 and I enjoy FF12 more than most fans of the series. I actually the wondered the same thing... and then I replayed some of the older FFs.

Those games were fucking repetitive. FF12 and FF13 are the only ones that mixed up the series a little bit. You have options... but it just boils down to "Attack" and "Cure." The only games that differ from this are FF6,7, and to a lesser extent, 9.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well it's pretty cheap used on Amazon.



really? cheaper than Gamestop?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

Nah that's a better price.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nah that's a better price.


 Yeah I just checked Amazon. I can easily find Baten Kaitos but my issue is going to be Origins..But I am going to buy both games because I can't find my copies..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Feb 28, 2012)

I cannot help but feel the concentrated awesomeness of this scene


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

So how about the best "normal boss" battle themes in the series?

FFIV will always be the best of course.











But I also like FFVII's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2012)

FF V boss theme is also good. but yeah...VII is the best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 1, 2012)

oh and VI's can give VII a run for that title.

VI
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKrCf30AN14&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

V
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QVshR3ehxmE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

Whoa Zenieth and Zael are getting into it! 

Zenieth better come back and throw down like he said. I want to see a show and I like what's being discussed. This thread is about to be brilliant.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I've been wondering when he'd come back. 

Kinda want to do a preemptive character analysis of Gabranth to prove what I was saying about him. He was my favorite character in XII and one of the best examples of the games' theme.

I mean, FFXII is more subtle than most other FF games but it's still pretty apparent what the core mesage of the game was.
Even the final boss' theme song fits in with it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

I'll get to it this weekend

too busy fangasming over superior series.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

Hell with it, I'm going to do my Gabranth character summary now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




_"No, we cannot escape the past. This man is living proof. What is your past, Daughter of Dalmasca? Did you not swear revenge? Do the dead not demand it?_

Judge Gabranth, original name Noah fon Ronsenburg, came from the Republic of Landis. The expansionist regime of the Archadian Empire laid siege to the country and eventually it was absorbed into the swollen tyrant. While his brother Basch fled, Gabranth yielded and would go on to become the Judge Magister of of the nation that erased his home from existence.

He swore absolute fealty to the Empire and the Emperor in his dying days entrusted the care of the young prince Larsa to him. Gabranth played the role of servant, or "hound" as Vayne would call him, and all seemed perfectly calm within his character.

But extreme circumstances make fools of us all. While appearing docile and composed, unimaginable self-loathing raged within Gabranth.

_Gabranth: You confound me, brother! You failed Landis, you failed Dalmasca?all you were to protect. Yet you still hold on to your honor. How?_

Gabranth is a Knight - a man of great honor, conviction and determination. Being crushed under the boot heel of the very people who took away his home, his family, it did not just go over his head.

Only Gabranth is no fool. 

_Gabranth: Yet without power, what future can you claim?_

What good is all the bitterness in him when he lacks the strength to do anything about it? One man cannot destroy an Empire.

That is, unless that man - or woman - had the benefit of god-made magical nuclear weapons.

_Gabranth: Why do you hesitate? Take what is yours. The Cryst is a blade. It was meant for you. Wield it! Avenge your father!
[...]
Gabranth: Yes. Good! Find your wrath! Take up your sword! Fight, and serve those who died before you!_

To Gabranth, who had spent several long and agonizing years feeling helpless and powerless, could this event have seemed like anything less than divine providence? Why here was the simple solution to destroying the bastards who took everything from him. All Ashe had to do was take the Nethicite and reduce all of Archadia to a smoldering crater.

Even laymen like myself know of things like repressed anger and trauma. Gabranth had bit back his rage for too long and when the opportunity presented itself to have his revenge, he threw himself at it like a man possessed.

After all, as he said himself, 

_"All was stripped from me! Only hatred for the brother who fled our homeland remains mine._

Gabranth clung to the past so tightly that it determined everything he did. He was blinded by it and thus incapable of seeing the possibilities the future held for redemption.

Gabranth is best contrasted with his brother Basch. Basch too was dishonored after all.

_Basch: I could not defend my home. What is shame to me?_

Basch is no less knightly than Gabranth but the two brothers differ in their stances on past failure. Gabranth fixated entirely on his own misery and could not see any possible way to atone. Basch felt no less remorseful about his inadequacy but he focused his attention outward, looking to improve the lives of others even if he remaiend as dishonored as ever.

_Basch: After Vayne?s ruse I had abandoned hope for honor? Yet never did I forget my knightly vows. If I could protect but one person from war?s horror?then I would bear any shame. I would bear it proudly._

But Gabranth was not hopelessly entrenched in sorrow. He fits the theme of Final Fantay XII so perfectly because he embodied the "chains of the past" but he is able to throw them off.

_Basch: How is it that you have survived?  Is it not because you defend Lord Larsa?_

Just quoting Gabranth's lines here won't even come close to conveying teh emotional power of this scene.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'll get to it this weekend
> 
> too busy fangasming over superior series.



Well I'm gonna be busy this weekend with new games and stuff but I guess your post will be here whenever I get back.

In the meantime, I love this song.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

FFVI has the best music.


The only music that is slightly superior is maybe FFIX's overworld.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

Bet you think FFVI even has the best graphics in the series don't you?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Basically.

But FFX is decent.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

FFVIII, in spite of the fact that its FFVIII, has the best music from what I remember. Real talk.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 1, 2012)

Best music in terms of boss themes or just in general?

It certainly did have a pretty awesome OST. I've always been unable to decide which OST I like more between FFVII, VIII, IX and X. It's just that, they're each so very different and the music fits those differences so it's hard to compare.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah I meant in general.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

FFVI has the best music in general.

Anyone claiming otherwise is a fraud.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 1, 2012)

Senile people don't have opinions.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

You're grounded.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> FFVIII, in spite of the fact that its FFVIII, has the best music from what I remember. Real talk.



Yes I agree, the best of the series.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 1, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're grounded.



Hey CMX, do your bones hurt when its cold outside? 

Do you fart loudly in public and then pretend that you didn't feel it? 

If I came over your house would you offer me steamed beets and ask me not to sit on your plastic-covered couch?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 1, 2012)

Only one of those things are true.


I will let you guess which one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

So guys do you think Final Fantasy XVI will be a massive hit too?

I was trying to understand why FFXIII was more popular than XII but since I never played the former I couldn't really give it much thought. Then this struck me.

FFVII - Undisputed King of FF in terms of General Popularity
FFX -  I think FFVIII sold more but that's just reflected glory from FFVII. FFX definitely seems to be a bigger hit
FFXIII - Already sold more copies than most other games in the series  and it's only been out about 2 or 3 years

3 + 3 +3 = $$$


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So guys do you think Final Fantasy XVI will be a massive hit too?
> 
> I was trying to understand why FFXIII was more popular than XII but since I never played the former I couldn't really give it much thought. Then this struck me.
> 
> ...



FFVII, FFX, and FFXIII are the first FF games released on their respective consoles of that generation...FFXI port on 360 not counting...so that contributes a lot. FFVIII's sales were largely contributed to FFVII though, yes.

Contrary to what some people like to believe, FFVII and FFX are the most popular entries in the series. I find it funny that Hyperdimension Neptunia and another game make a reference to these games and their extreme popularity compared to the other entries as well.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Esura is right isn't necessarily wrong...

I also think XI being a mediocre MMO has a lot to do with the gap in popularity between X and XIII. FFXII was also very different and as a rule people don't like things that are different.


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2012)

Expect 11 wasn't mediocre. Where are you pulling your facts from? King Kong's arse?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Expect 11 wasn't mediocre. Where are you pulling your facts from? King Kong's arse?



I'll be honest here and say I haven't actually played it and never will. It being an MMO was enough of a shock to fans to decrease popularity I think. I just call it mediocre because I'm Furious George.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

I do think it's important to note that, while FFIV doesn't have the sales numbers of teh other three, it is certainly on an even footing in terms of popularity. It just has the misfortune of coming out before FFVII brought the series into the mainstream light.

Just look at all the damn re-releases.  FF4 has maintained a very lasting influence in Japan it seems.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I do think it's important to note that, while FFIV doesn't have the sales numbers of teh other three, it is certainly on an even footing in terms of popularity. It just has the misfortune of coming out before FFVII brought the series into the mainstream light.
> 
> Just look at all the damn re-releases.  *FF4 has maintained a very lasting influence in Japan it seems.*



Which is why I'm finding it odd how the hardcore FF community has been dogging it as of late. Don't know where this newfound love/hard on for FFII and III coming from but whatever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

Because FFIV was FFVII before FFVII was FFVII.

It introduced a lot of people to the series and so those people naturally look back on it fondly.

Only "the true fans"  can't handle this. They want the game looked at as a relic - good for its time but the standards then were lower than they are now. So, under our new standards, it sucks.

Basically they're assholes and idiots.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2012)

people...dislike IV? This I don't even....


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Because FFIV was FFVII before FFVII was FFVII.
> 
> It introduced a lot of people to the series and so those people naturally look back on it fondly.
> 
> ...


LOL

For me personally, FFIV is my favorite of the pre-FFVII FFs, and I didn't play it back then either. The GBA version was my first time playing it.



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> people...dislike IV? This I don't even....


Not necessarily dislike, but I'm starting to see people say its the most inferior pre-FFVII FF game. Usually the complaint is that the story is ass compared to FFII and the battle system lacks depth compared to FFI, II, III, V, and VI and that the game is too easy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Not necessarily dislike, but I'm starting to see people say its the most inferior pre-FFVII FF game. Usually the complaint is that the story is ass compared to FFII and the battle system lacks depth compared to FFI, II, III, V, and VI and that the game is too easy.



wha!? where the fuck does that even come from!? what!? IV is usually only behind VI in everything pr VII. When did dumbasses start coming to this conclusion? People suddenly having different opinions that don't make sense is ridiculous. True fans....my ass.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> wha!? where the fuck does that even come from!? what!? IV is usually only behind VI in everything pr VII. When did dumbasses start coming to this conclusion? People suddenly having different opinions that don't make sense is ridiculous. True fans....my ass.



People from various communities, but particularly on NeoGAF and select nameless individuals here.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

To the FFIV haters I say "I just went to the goddam Moon."

And you know what they say?

Nothing. Because going to the Moon was friggin' awesome.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 3, 2012)

I've never seen IV hate before. VI sometimes gets hate due to the VII fanbase not liking that its considered better but IV from my experience is highly praised without the backlash VI gets.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

I love FFIV, myself. It's a game that moved away from the class-based system of FFIII, instead focusing their efforts on the characters, their development and the story they take part in. Plus it's freakin' FFIV - you don't just go deep underground, you go to the moon! The DS version is definitely the best of the bunch thanks to the Augments System, but it's not like FFIV is the weakest of the series or anything without it.

In terms of pre-Playstation Final Fantasy games, FFIV is easily third best behind FFVI and FFV. Which I guess kinda makes sense, considering.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

FFV doesn't seem that special to me.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

FFV's improvement over FFIII regarding classes is the primary reason FFV is praised as much as it is. Story and characters were mostly lackluster.

Considering I play RPGs mostly for story and characters, then gameplay (exceptions of course), I find it hard to find FFIII or FFV nearly engaging as FFIV or VI as far as pre-Playstation FF games are concerned.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2012)

IV is awesome. V is a joke. Literally. It takes it self too unseriously.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> IV is awesome. V is a joke. Literally. It takes it self too unseriously.



I liked that it didn't take itself seriously. I believe it's because of FFIV and FFV that FFVI got the balance right between drama and comedy.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

Going to point out again that VI is only super popular in America.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

People don't know that?


----------



## The World (Mar 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Going to point out again that VI is only super popular in America.



Going to point out 9 is not the best in the series, crushing Zenieth's hopes and dreams in the process like I crush Esua's errrday.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Going to point out 9 is not the best in the series


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

Actual quote from Sakaguchi there.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

Interesting little page.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

So 360>PS3 version.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 3, 2012)

360 anything over PS3 whatever.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 3, 2012)

Gnome said:


> So 360>PS3 version.



See post #8393


----------



## zenieth (Mar 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Going to point out 9 is not the best in the series, crushing Zenieth's hopes and dreams in the process like I crush Esua's errrday.



Difference here is my post is objective. 6 isn't as popular in other parts of the world as it is in America

Now visualize a tall black man.

It can be Barret if you want.

Dunking on your ass.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> See post #8393



User is on your ignore list.


----------



## Esura (Mar 3, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Difference here is my post is objective. 6 isn't as popular in other parts of the world as it is in America



It isn't? Wow, that's actually news to me. Considering all the remakes and re-releases of FFIV I assume FFIV is the big pre-FFVII game over in Japan.

Cecil is so badass, I say possibly the most badass FF protagonist in the series.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> People from various communities, but particularly on *NeoGAF* and select nameless individuals here.



Neogaf think they are the authority on everything gaming...when really they are not.



Esura said:


> It isn't? Wow, that's actually news to me. Considering all the remakes and re-releases of FFIV I assume FFIV is the big pre-FFVII game over in Japan.
> 
> *Cecil is so badass, I say possibly the most badass FF protagonist in the series.*



You know....it could possibly be true.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 3, 2012)

He was talking about VI, not IV.

Stupid Roman numerals. There's a reason they're outdated.


----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Neogaf think they are the authority on everything gaming...when really they are not.


LOL

NeoGAF does has some pretty "diverse" opinions that's for sure. If you thought my opinion on gaming was unorthodox....



> You know....it could possibly be true.


Generally, I'd say Cloud would be my favorite FF protag but after FFX, FFIV and XIII I got to put Cecil, Yuna, and Light pretty high up there...with Cecil somewhat higher up. I think Cecil should replace Warrior of Light as the main representative for the FF series.

Shit, now I want to make a Cecil set. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> He was talking about VI, not IV.
> 
> Stupid Roman numerals. There's a reason they're outdated.



I knew what he meant. I said if FFVI isn't as big elsewhere like in America, maybe FFIV is bigger elsewhere considering how many times FFIV has been re-released and remade. Also, its the only pre-FFVII FF with a sequel.

I have no problems with Roman numerals though. Its kind of second nature to me.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

Nah it's more of a SE executive favorite.

Nomura especially has a hard on for Kain.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2012)

Ya know, if Square wanted a young and good-looking character as the main protagonist of FFXII, they should have just let Larsa fill the role.

It makes sense and it would have been awesome to play him.

Sorry, the Cecil talk got me thinking about main characters and how most of them aren't really that great.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 4, 2012)

If only Cecil wasn't voiced by Yuri in english.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2012)

Man all the big name VAs have hatedoms.

Freeman less so than Yuri and JYB but even he has his detractors.

I never had a problem with any of them.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2012)

Sabin and Edgar must be the best brother combo in gaming


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2012)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Sabin and Edgar must be the best brother combo in gaming



​
Its close though.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2012)

^That combo is brought down by Mario


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not sure but in Super Mario World, even if you use Luigi to save Peach, isn't it Mario who gets the kiss?

I think Iremember being mildly indignant about that fifteen years ago.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 4, 2012)

luigi's got his own pussy


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Mar 4, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> If only Cecil wasn't voiced by Yuri in english.



Yuri is awesome. Him, JYB, Troy Baker, Reuben Langdon, these are awesome motherfuckers right here.


----------



## The World (Mar 4, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yuri is awesome. Him, JYB, Troy Baker, Reuben Langdon, these are awesome motherfuckers right here.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

JYB
>Awesome.

Lmfao.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2012)

Just Esura being Esura.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2012)

Really don't see the problem with JYB.

Trigun was awesome and he did a fine job a Vash.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 4, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Really don't see the problem with JYB.
> 
> Trigun was awesome and he did a fine job a Vash.



The problem is every character after Vash is voiced exactly like Vash. The man has no voice variation.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 4, 2012)

On the topic of voice-acting, what are everyone's favorite voices from an FF game?

My favorites are Auron's, Gabranth's and Dr. Cid's.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 4, 2012)

Balthier, Auron and to be honest Fran.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 4, 2012)

Caius, Caius, and Caius.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 5, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> On the topic of voice-acting, what are everyone's favorite voices from an FF game?
> 
> My favorites are Auron's, Gabranth's and Dr. Cid's.






Furious George said:


> Balthier, Auron and to be honest Fran.



Yeah pretty much Auron.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> On the topic of voice-acting, what are everyone's favorite voices from an FF game?
> 
> My favorites are Auron's, Gabranth's and Dr. Cid's.



FF's had some veteran Voice actors. They've had Troy Baker, Nolan North, Phil Lamar, Cree Summers, Tara Strong, John Dimaggio. I guess Phil Lamarrs Reddas has been an underrated as far as talent in VA goes.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

I like Caius, Auron and Jecht's voices, seen enough of the trailers for 13-2 to know Caius' voice is badass.

(Warning mass personal opinions to follow)

Speaking of which I finally finished Final Fantasy XIII the other day, damn Orphan's Cradle was a bitch to get through, by comparison Orphan himself was a piece of cake (yes I'm referring to his first form not the second one). Barthandelus 3 was utterly pathetic, I was expecting an epic battle to finally kill the way I mean we got that with Seymour (granted that battle is the easiest of the four if you know what you're doing but it had awesome music so who cares?). 

Overall I enjoyed the final chapter of 13, it was nice to see them getting a happy ending after so much horrible shit went down over the course of the game. I enjoyed the entire game pretty much (minus chapter 6), the story line was interesting and kept me wanting to know what was going to happen next. The characters were almost all likable except for two (Snow and Vanille). They even had some sympathetic villains I was sad to see die (Cid and Rosch). 

Barthandelus was awesome, just gonna say that right now, dude did a seriously good job as the villain, I loved his manipulation of the party claiming he was going to let the cavalry kill Orphan so as to get the l'cie to return to Cocoon to find out he never had any intention of letting the Cavalry get near Orphan (not that I think they'd have been able to pull it off anyway), oh and the guy's speeches before the fights with him are just awesome. Fighting fate was an absolutely awesome battle theme, probably one of my favorites besides Orphan's born anew. The first fight with the guy was one of the most enjoyable battles in the game, 2nd fight was okay but the 3rd just pitiful then again that might've been a way to troll you into thinking you'd finished the game on such an easy fight only to give you Orphan

The soundtrack in general just kicked ass (dust to dust, born anew, fighting fate just to name a few awesome ones). The only thing about story of the game that bothered me was how the party transformed back from l'cie I mean was that explained in the second game? Game play wise, the upgrade system sucks but other than that the battle system while simple was addicting and very fun especially during the tougher areas of the game, I actually liked how they limited your growth in the CP, prevents you from being overpowered until which is something I don't like anyway

Overall the game rates pretty high for me. 8/10


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Barthandelus was awesome, just gonna say that right now





Adamant soul said:


> Barthandelus was awesome, just gonna say





Adamant soul said:


> Barthandelus was awesome





Adamant soul said:


> Barthandelus



Esura, double accounts are against the rules. Get that shit outta here.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Esura, double accounts are against the rules. Get that shit outta here.



I'm not a double account dude, how about you actually take time to consider that there are people out there who actually have different opinions to yours.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

The810kid said:


> FF's had some veteran Voice actors. They've had Troy Baker, Nolan North, Phil Lamar, Cree Summers, Tara Strong, John Dimaggio. I guess Phil Lamarrs Reddas has been an underrated as far as talent in VA goes.



Don't forget Simon Templeman AKA fucking Kain. He voiced a Judge in FFXII.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'm not a double account dude, how about you actually take time to consider that there are people out there who actually have different opinions to yours.



Yeah...wait, no, you're wrong. Esura.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Yeah...wait, no, you're wrong. Esura.



First of all, no I most certainly am not wrong.Second I am not Esura and I will completely ignore any other comments similar to this one.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> First of all, no I most certainly am not wrong.Second I am not Esura and I will completely ignore any other comments similar to this one.



I bet you will.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

well obviously

It's spelled Esua


----------



## Hugo Hill (Mar 6, 2012)

back from the void...


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

So what's everyone's favourite final area in a final fantasy just out of curiosity?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> So what's everyone's favourite final area in a final fantasy just out of curiosity?



He sure showed you, Gnome.  

My favorite is the one where you fight the guy who basically becomes a god.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh? people are picking on the new guy ah?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

Ultimecia's Castle

Because it's like Castlevania mixed with Silent Hill and a hell of a lot of drugs.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

The most uninspired will forever be northern Crater. I'm still pissed that they used a previous, shitty, dungeon for the final battle.

Should have taken me to the very core of the planet


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Agreed, Ultimecia's Castle was better than FFVIII deserved.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> He sure showed you, Gnome.
> 
> My favorite is the one where you fight the guy who basically becomes a god.



I like the one with the guy who gives you a speech before you fight.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I like Caius, Auron and Jecht's voices, seen enough of the trailers for 13-2 to know Caius' voice is badass.
> 
> (Warning mass personal opinions to follow)
> 
> ...



I like this post. Finally someone else likes Barthandelus too. His theme is just masterfully orchestrated too and just adds to his appeal.

Without spoiling too much, the happiness from that ending in the first one is going to get all sucked out in the second one. I still love FFXIII-2 but the game gets darker later and later in the game 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and stays dark


.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

FF8's entire world was better than what it deserved.

Fisherman's Horizon

Lunatic Pandora

Balamb Garden

Esthar

D District Prison

The Ragnarok

FF8 is the prettiest, shittiest FF


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> I like this post. Finally someone else likes Barthandelus too.* His theme is just masterfully orchestrated *too and just adds to his appeal.



Being the Pope is a theme?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

And most of all Tears point.

FF8 had some really goetic influenced areas and that shit was eerie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1-KJ2XwyW4[/YOUTUBE]

God damn


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

I kinda liked how trippy Memoria was.

Bahamut really doesn't even qualify as a dungeon in my book so the Pharos in FFXII was possibly my favorite final dungeon. 

FFIV's final dungeon kinda sucked apart from the two great music choices.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Being the Pope is a theme?



A masterfully orchestrated one, yes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Being the Pope is a theme?



No you dumba....nope. I won't say it. I'm cool. I got dem cheddar stacks in my bank so I'm happy as a dog in heat.

Anyways I meant his Fighting Fate theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbMbQLUr9cA[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to this....like "listen" to this. Or Caius' Theme. I remember telling Fraust how it wasn't all that compared to other entries until I listened to it on my mp3 player. Shit is also perfect.

I know music is subjective but...can you hear the awesomeness in this? Can you? 

After listening to my soundtracks on my mp3 player...I must of been delirious if I thought FFVII or FFX or any other entry with masterful compositions like FFXIII.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

Really Anti? Pharos?

Pharos had a lot of cool stuff, but design wise it was as meh as meh comes.

It didn't hold even a slight candle to the City of the Gods.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

Which FF is that from again? I've only beaten IV, VII, VIII, IX, X, X-2 and XII.  (played through like 98% of II though)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

And while the Pharos isn't nearly as impressive in terms of design as Ultimecia's Castle or Memoria, it had a lot of atmosphere to it. I couldn't care less about confronting Ultimecia so slogging through her castle was just...well, slogging through her castle.

Memoria might be tied with the Pharos, I'll admit. It had great music, beautiful visuals and the plot was still advancing even as you went through it. Continuing to learn about the story was a very nice touch that gave the dungeon a nice touch that kept me going.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbMbQLUr9cA[/YOUTUBE]



I'm not seeing the magic in this track, Pope fan... Its not bad but its not particularly special. I kinda like One Winged Angel and Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec better.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm not seeing the magic in this track, Pope fan... Its not bad but its not particularly special. I kinda like One Winged Angel and Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec better.



You might find this odd coming from a FFVII fan, but I never cared for One Winged Angel and didn't like how it became Sephiroth's theme song in other media instead of Those Chosen By The Planet....his true theme song which I thought was better.

Now Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec and Dancing Mad are awesome though so I agree.

But I'm no music expert so I can't really tell you why I like it other than in the most simple way. It sounds awesome. I just like how everything seems to be in harmony and like makes everything feel so grandiose. Fighting Mad made Barthandelus even more intimidating and powerful imo. Made me feel like I was truly fighting a being beyond human comprehension, a god like being. Funny how music (and decent stereos) works.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMXr2hKIgMw[/YOUTUBE]

A boss theme worthy of a god.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> You might find this odd coming from a FFVII fan, but I never cared for One Winged Angel and didn't like how it became Sephiroth's theme song in other media instead of Those Chosen By The Planet....his true theme song which I thought was better.
> 
> Now Fithos Lusec Wecos Vinosec and Dancing Mad are awesome though so I agree.
> 
> But I'm no music expert so I can't really tell you why I like it other than in the most simple way. It sounds awesome. I just like how everything seems to be in harmony and like makes everything feel so grandiose. Fighting Mad made Barthandelus even more intimidating and powerful imo. Made me feel like I was truly fighting a being beyond human comprehension, a god like being. Funny how music (and decent stereos) works.



I had phases when it came to One Winged Angel. 

*1st playthrough phase:* This song is the greatest thing ever made by a man. Look, now he's taking out Venus! 

*Pretentious angry phase:* This song is SO overrated! FFVII is overrated and this song isn't even that good! Nothing is good anymore because people like things too much. 

*Nowadays:* Yeah, okay, its pretty awesome. 

I think OWA and FLWV are constructed in a way that builds up to something. Both songs climb to a certain emotional point, but with the song you posted I don't feel like it... really goes anywhere (not a music expert either, you can tell). I don't really get epic battle from it when taken out of context. Its just a piece of music that could have been about anything.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMXr2hKIgMw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> A boss theme worthy of a god.



This song makes violent love to my face.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I had phases when it came to One Winged Angel.
> 
> *1st playthrough phase:* This song is the greatest thing ever made by a man. Look, now he's taking out Venus!
> 
> ...



When I first fought Safer Sephiroth back then...I didn't like it, mostly due to the slow parts of the song which I didn't care for. I actually liked the song that played during Bizzaro Sephiroth and the last Jenova more.

But I think Born Anew (final boss theme) might be something similar to what you describe with the highs and the lows, also my favorite. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7VCTBn6TjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> When I first fought Safer Sephiroth back then...I didn't like it, mostly due to the slow parts of the song which I didn't care for. I actually liked the song that played during Bizzaro Sephiroth and the last Jenova more.
> 
> But I think Born Anew (final boss theme) might be something similar to what you describe with the highs and the lows, also my favorite.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7VCTBn6TjQ[/YOUTUBE]



You're talking about Birth of a God I think (Bizzaro Sephiroth), and yeah I always liked that. 

As for Born Anew... it didn't do it for me either. Its kind of bloated. 

I can't get into it.  I don't know if its because I need to hear it in connection with the boss fight or if my ears realize that the music is attached to a terrible game and just refuse to be pleased.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You're talking about Birth of a God I think (Bizzaro Sephiroth), and yeah I always liked that.
> 
> As for Born Anew... it didn't do it for me either. Its kind of bloated.
> 
> I can't get into it.  I don't know if its because I need to hear it in connection with the boss fight or if my ears realize that the music is attached to a terrible game and just refuse to be pleased.



Pretty sure you just need to hear it in connection with the boss fight (because the game wasn't terrible). Me personally I love born anew it really suits Orphan and it does actually help to hear it in game because the context of when it actually starts playing really helps the feel of "oh shit" you get when Orphan shows up. I really like the build up done in the song where it would go from quiet to normal to loud, just suits the fight perfectly. It isn't my favourite final boss theme nor is Orphan's Cradle my favourite final area, nope my favourite final area belongs to the game which allowed me to hear the following:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbLQhzsJG0A[/YOUTUBE]

I dare anyone to say THAT is a bad theme.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> And while the Pharos isn't nearly as impressive in terms of design as Ultimecia's Castle or Memoria, it had a lot of atmosphere to it. I couldn't care less about confronting Ultimecia so slogging through her castle was just...well, slogging through her castle.
> 
> Memoria might be tied with the Pharos, I'll admit. It had great music, beautiful visuals and the plot was still advancing even as you went through it. Continuing to learn about the story was a very nice touch that gave the dungeon a nice touch that kept me going.



I never felt that way about Pharos because well it just screamed transition zone. There wasn't any atmospheric points in the tower up until the absolute end of it when you actually confront Cid or the random Esper out of nowhere idway through, and there's no foreshadowing that he'd have been there and you'd be having a show down with him.

Even if you didn't like Ultimecia, Her castle had atmosphere on its own. It was eerie , the creatures were eerie, the progression of witches was a complete WTF, the fact that all your abilities are locked just added to the issue. 

Atmosphere is about the area itself, not its plot prevalence and well Pharos was just giant circle after giant circle. Except for Umbra and Penumbra, then it was giant circle after giant empty circle room IN THE DARK!

That's the difference between places with great aesthetics and atmosphere. You can entirely remove their plot significance and they'd still be wtf

Memoria without being the center of the universe is still something out of a collage of memories and expressionist paintings.

Ultimecia's castle is still castlevania + silent hill + timewtfery

Pharos without being the home of nethicite is a giant tower filled with identical circular rooms.

Northern Crater without the Sephiroth trying to draw in the source of the planet is just a giant crater.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You're talking about Birth of a God I think (Bizzaro Sephiroth), and yeah I always liked that.
> 
> As for Born Anew... it didn't do it for me either. Its kind of bloated.
> 
> I can't get into it.  I don't know if its because I need to hear it in connection with the boss fight or if my ears realize that the music is attached to a terrible game and just refuse to be pleased.



I doubt you'd want to watch em but here are the major scenes/battles with these songs in it.

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BAbPc5WFJ0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfvKCOtbI2w[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HPuuRPNO4c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I had phases when it came to One Winged Angel.
> 
> *1st playthrough phase:* This song is the greatest thing ever made by a man. Look, now he's taking out Venus!
> 
> ...



Nobuo Uematsu, that is all.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

The World said:


> Nobuo Uematsu, that is all.



Yeah the man made great music, though I wonder what the hell he was thinking with most of FFVII's soundtrack, other than Aerith's awesome theme and the above average One Winged Angle (though certainly not comparable to most other final boss themes), everything else either sucked bad or just wasn't notable. It just seemed to be that FFVII music just lacked the usual awesomeness one would expect from a Nobuo soundtrack.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Pretty sure you just need to hear it in connection with the boss fight (because the game wasn't terrible). Me personally I love born anew it really suits Orphan and it does actually help to hear it in game because the context of when it actually starts playing really helps the feel of "oh shit" you get when Orphan shows up. I really like the build up done in the song where it would go from quiet to normal to loud, just suits the fight perfectly. It isn't my favourite final boss theme nor is Orphan's Cradle my favourite final area, nope my favourite final area belongs to the game which allowed me to hear the following:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbLQhzsJG0A[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I dare anyone to say THAT is a bad theme.


 It is horrible.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is horrible.


That...got nothing on Otherworld.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> That...got nothing on Otherworld.


oh? oh? do you have any idea what track is playing? is probably the best Overworld theme ever..


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> It is horrible.



I'll listen to that later but really? You think other world is horrible
You mean to tell me that track doesn't you pumped as hell for the final fight.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'll listen to that later but really? You think other world is horrible
> You mean to tell me that track doesn't you pumped as hell for the final fight.


 A soon I started hearing the voices turned me off. Simple as that.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> So what's everyone's favourite final area in a final fantasy just out of curiosity?



1. The Void
3. Ultmacia's castle
2. The moon


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

One Winged Angel not comparable to other boss themes? VII having *all* shit music?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

OtherWorld is FFX last Battle theme? wow I really didn't like that game...my memories from it are almost gone..


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> A soon I started hearing the voices turned me off. Simple as that.



I thought the voices actually added to how epic the track was but to each his own. 

As for non-battle themes, I am partial to this one:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4q3tKL2mRl4[/YOUTUBE]

This is just a wonderful piece of music right here.It's just a joy to listen to as you make your way through Oerba, all's the better that even if you get into a battle it keeps playing one of my favourite area themes right up there with Macalania wood's calm before the storm. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRinM3g6tdQ[/YOUTUBE]

I always every time something interrupted this, between it and dust to dust they form the most calming area tracks in Final Fantasy IMHO (wierd because Dust to dust is kinda haunting at the same time then again Oerba is a ghost town literally,


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> oh? oh? do you have any idea what track is playing? is probably the best Overworld theme ever..


Otherworld isn't an overworld theme.



Fraust said:


> One Winged Angel not comparable to other boss themes? VII having *all* shit music?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> One Winged Angel not comparable to other boss themes? VII having *all* shit music?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I thought the voices actually added to how epic the track was but to each his own.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Calm Before the Storm is a nice song.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

For the love of intelligence and understanding, stop bringing the "oh my god, i have opinions" argument in here. Please. Geezus, you assholes need to learn when to take things serious and that when you're online, especially in a thread with all these people who are notorious sarcasm abusers, you probably shouldn't all the time.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)

*Overcoming Everything*












I shall drop this here...


----------



## Gnome (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> For the love of intelligence and understanding, stop bringing the "oh my god, i have opinions" argument in here. Please. Geezus, you assholes need to learn when to take things serious and that when you're online, especially in a thread with all these people who are notorious sarcasm abusers, you probably shouldn't all the time.



Everyone in here is a fucking twonk.


----------



## Esura (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> For the love of intelligence and understanding, stop bringing the "oh my god, i have opinions" argument in here. Please. Geezus, you assholes need to learn when to take things serious and that when you're online, especially in a thread with all these people who are notorious sarcasm abusers, you probably shouldn't all the time.



How is he an asshole exactly? He isn't exactly being a stupid, mean, or contemptible person you know. 

* wholly ripped from the dictionary 


Adamant soul, you'd do well to ignore or not respond quite a few people on here. A large portion of people like to troll for the sake of trolling and it can be irksome. Treat the dicks like the dicks they are like my grandpa used to say.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

Assholes don't get jokes.

At least you get the jokes and joke back. That makes you a queer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

I don't hate Otherworld but it is some sad attempt at metal boss music when you compare it with these tracks.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 6, 2012)

wait, whats the 2nd one from? whihc battle; i dont thin i;ve heard it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Ok lets ranks VII-X in terms od sound track.

1.VII
2.X
3.IX
4.VIII


Since I am the authority of this stuff, I win. You are now all welcome. TRy it...TRY TO DISAGREE WITH THIS LIST!


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

That's your opinion, I won't try to disagree.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

The World said:


> That's your opinion, I won't try to disagree.



The world has turned lame on us! Be Gone, World!


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

Trolls that troll trolls when trolling after trolls have trolled trolls trolling are the best trolls.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> wait, whats the 2nd one from? whihc battle; i dont thin i;ve heard it



Do you mean me? It's from the final battle with 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Malpercio.







X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Ok lets ranks VII-X in terms od sound track.
> 
> 1.VII
> 2.X
> ...



FFX has a lot of variety going for it since Uematsu wasn't the sole composer. I like that you can hear everything from this










to this











Overall I think it's really impossible to judge "the best" soundtrack of FFVII, VIII, IX and X because each game is so very different so the soundtracks are correspondingly different. 

I choose to just say they all were amazing and suited their purposes perfectly.

For instance, let's look at a scene that still continues to give me chills to this day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Your rigtht zael....X is better then VII. But asked for you to rank them not give me your opinion of the judging process!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

Fine.

FFX
FFIX
FFVII
FFVIII

I HOPE YOU'RE HAPPY. You've now divided the fanbase even more. There will be riots, pasty nerds attempting to punch each other with twig-like arms only to be thwarted time and again by the thick layer of oil that covers everyone's skin.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with that list.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Fine.
> 
> FFX
> FFIX
> ...



Now...now I am.



Fraust said:


> I agree with that list.



Nobody cares for your opinion.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Now...now I am.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares for your opinion.



To quote a douchebag:



> I'm simply here to speak my opinions, you are entitled to yours, let me have mine.





Except I don't care.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Fraust said:


> To quote a douchebag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at first I was like-



then you LOS and now I am like-


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Ok lets ranks VII-X in terms od sound track.


1. VII
2. VIII
3. X
4. IX


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> 1. VII
> 2. VIII
> 3. X
> 4. IX



I would be affronted if I did not like VIII.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

We all know it's true. Then second best song of the series is "1000 Words in the Rain on my Airship". Golden.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh great Zen is here.....


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

that song is gutter trash.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

Second best ever. And to top off my top three is the mighty Vegnagun theme... which I don't even remember and haven't heard since I kicked that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)'s ass.


----------



## The World (Mar 6, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> The world has turned lame on us! Be Gone, World!



I was agreeing with you, you fool.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

Vegnagun had a couple pretty neat themes. 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fraust (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm done with my joke. Everyone pile on Zael.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 6, 2012)

You can't defeat truth my friend.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 6, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I would be affronted if I did not like VIII.


If we were ranking them by overall quality then VIII would be on the bottom of my list, of not only those four but all of the main games. VIII has a really good OST though, only ones better in the FF franchise are VII and VI.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

I honestly can't remember any FF7 tracks that really caught my attention save like four and I've played that game about half much times as I've played 9.

scratch that 6 songs


----------



## zenieth (Mar 6, 2012)

wait no Seven

but the 7th one isn't a plus for it

FUCKING GOLD SAUCER


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 6, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> If we were ranking them by overall quality then VIII would be on the bottom of my list, of not only those four but all of the main games. VIII has a really good OST though, only ones better in the FF franchise are VII and VI.



Actually why I said that is because those 4 games are the height of FF music. VIII has plenty of better quality music then all the others not listed besides perhaps VI. Besides...Chrono Trigger's soundract beats everyones.



zenieth said:


> I honestly can't remember any FF7 tracks that really caught my attention save like four and I've played that game about half much times as I've played 9.
> 
> scratch that 6 songs



What 6 songs?


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Turks - The Best
Jenova - Infinitely better than OWA
Bombing Mission - Swagtastic
OWA - Pretty classic
Battle Theme
Rufus Theme












































Gold Saucer - Absolute shit tier


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PGQlTh10wAY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

32 minutes


HAHA NO


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Turks - The Best
> Jenova - Infinitely better than OWA
> Bombing Mission - Swagtastic
> OWA - Pretty classic
> ...


What about the Shinra Corporation?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj0F2KfCvhg[/YOUTUBE]

Probably my favorite song in the game.




X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Actually why I said that is because those 4 games are the height of FF music. VIII has plenty of better quality music then all the others not listed besides perhaps VI. Besides...Chrono Trigger's soundract beats everyones.


While FFIX had good music its not among the top four, replace it with VI and then you're talking. CT has good music though no one track really stands out as truly amazing to me, which brings it down a bit.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

That's an awesome track right there.

Though my favorite is this one.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Oh  shit I remember Shinra corporation

Correction

Shinra Corp
Then Turks

but yeah by and large I don't remember many songs from FF7 though it's my second most played FF.

Contrast with 8 where I remember most of the OST and I only played it once. I'm certain there are more 7 gems slipping my mind but a lot of it lacked the consistency of 8 that has me put 8 so high.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

People read the first line of Esura's ranking and just didn't bother to read or reply.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Shuffle or Boogie was a fantastic theme

even though I hate every single card minigame in Final Fantasy

And Mods De Chocobo > Other chocobo themes


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8xErfUvB7NI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Seriously I dare you not to picture a 50's daddyo chocobo beach party.

That's right you can't


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Yeah the man made great music, though I wonder what the hell he was thinking with most of FFVII's soundtrack, other than Aerith's awesome theme and the above average One Winged Angle (though certainly not comparable to most other final boss themes), *everything else either sucked bad or just wasn't notable.* It just seemed to be that FFVII music just lacked the usual awesomeness one would expect from a Nobuo soundtrack.



Oh piss off bro. Piss off and never amount to anything in life so that your hideous taste doesn't enter high places where people have influence over the world. 

Thanks for sharing your opinion with us. 



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Ok lets ranks VII-X in terms od sound track.
> 
> 1.VII
> 2.X
> ...



Shut up. 

1). FVIII 
2). FFVII 
3). FFIX 
4). FFX

IX might be better than VII but I'm going off of memory.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

Melodies of Life > VII.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Not Alone > The series


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

IX is the only FF in the golden age that I would actually pause for a while before pressing Continue because I would listen to:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Turks - The Best
> Jenova - Infinitely better than OWA
> Bombing Mission - Swagtastic
> OWA - Pretty classic
> ...





WolfPrinceKiba said:


> What about the Shinra Corporation?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jj0F2KfCvhg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...





zenieth said:


> Oh  shit I remember Shinra corporation
> 
> Correction
> 
> ...



No Love for Ancient Forest theme either? That one was pretty good too.



Furious George said:


> Oh piss off bro. Piss off and never amount to anything in life so that your hideous taste doesn't enter high places where people have influence over the world.
> 
> Thanks for sharing your opinion with us.







> Shut up.
> 
> 1). FVIII
> 2). FFVII
> ...



terrible...just...terrible...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

I wonder what ever happened to DAE


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

I hate all you motherfuckers. 

Gonna go watch Advent Children for the twentieth time like a boss.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

pretty sure bosses don't watch AC.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I wonder what ever happened to DAE



He created the Nation.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I kinda liked how trippy Memoria was.
> 
> Bahamut really doesn't even qualify as a dungeon in my book so the Pharos in FFXII was possibly my favorite final dungeon.
> 
> FFIV's final dungeon kinda sucked apart from the two great music choices.



Oh God ypu liked the one hundred story tower the ridarana cataract I hated that place. I agree that it should be considered the final dungeon rather than the bahamut.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 7, 2012)

As far as the OST ranking from VII-X its hard these were my first four final Fantasies ok heres the best way fro me to score this thing

Overworld themes go VII, IX, VIII 
Airship themes VII X VIII IX
Battle themes VII VIII X IX
character themes IX VII X VIII
chocobo theme IX X VII VIII
final Boss themes VIII X (and no I don't consider otherworld as the theme) VII/IX
Villain themes IX(Kuja had great renditions and remixes) VIII VII X

I'm sure theres more categories to think of but this is just thoughts on the soundtracks


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

Fraust said:


> IX is the only FF in the golden age that I would actually pause for a while before pressing Continue because I would listen to:


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> 1). FVIII
> 2). FFVII
> 3). FFIX
> 4). FFX



Not bad. I would put VII in 3rd or 4th with IX in 2nd.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> XIII's soundtrack is lame and unmemorable.




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDK75Pq5tXs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbMbQLUr9cA[/YOUTUBE]

Hnnnng....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm more appalled by ranking X-2's soundtrack above any game in the series.

It's alright but Jesus Christ no.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm more appalled by ranking X-2's soundtrack above any game in the series.
> 
> It's alright but Jesus Christ no.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

IX has the best soundtrack, imo. I've always loved every song in IX's soundtrack VII and VIII follow after that.

I'll always have a soft spot for FFII's final boss theme, though.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

But X and X-2 are complete opposites in...everything. Lumping them together is pretty fallacious in my opinion.

And I did enjoy X-2's soundtrack for the most part. It's just pretty weak compared to the other installments in the series.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> But X and X-2 are complete opposites in...everything. Lumping them together is pretty fallacious in my opinion.
> 
> And I did enjoy X-2's soundtrack for the most part. It's just pretty weak compared to the other installments in the series.



Its a direct sequel which is why I lump them together. I do the same with FFIV and After Years too.


----------



## MasterSitsu (Mar 7, 2012)

God Barts music was crap, just a generic Greek chores


----------



## Furious George (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Not Alone > The series



How ridiculous.  

Now Not Alone + this little beauty...


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

MasterSitsu said:


> God Barts music was crap, *just a generic Greek chores*



Do you really want to go there?


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'd switch 1 and 2 (though X-2 really shouldn't be there, its soundtrack is actually worse than 7 if that's possible) around and replace 3 with FFIX but otherwise good list.


Thanks.

I generally lump X-2 together with X. Note, I don't think X-2's soundtrack is THAT great to be high up, hell by itself it wouldn't of made my list, but whenever I do a list I always put X-2 in the same line as X. After X-2, X feels incomplete with out it (same with XIII and XIII-2 for me), but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I generally lump X-2 together with X. Note, I don't think X-2's soundtrack is THAT great to be high up, hell by itself it wouldn't of made my list, but whenever I do a list I always put X-2 in the same line as X. After X-2, X feels incomplete with out it (same with XIII and XIII-2 for me), but that's just my opinion.



Yeah X-2's soundtrack really pales i comparison to X though XIII-2's seems to have some really good ones that I've listened to like Noel's theme (I nearly cried while listening to it and I haven't even played the game yet ) Caius' theme, the final boss theme seems subpar to me when I listened to it. Maybe I just need  to hear it in game. you know all this talk of XIII-2 and X-2 is making me want to play through X and XIII again (which is wired because I just completed XIII a few days ago) I never did manage to beat the arena monsters, Dark aeons or Penance.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2012)

X-2 has a j-pop opening, its automatically at the bottom of every list ever.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Why is Esura so hellbent on making XIII and XIII-2 look better than they really are?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> X-2 has a j-pop opening, its automatically at the bottom of every list ever.



It should be erased from memory altogether.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 7, 2012)

Gnome said:


> *X-2 has a j-pop opening, its automatically at the bottom of every list ever.*






that is all we need to know.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why is Esura so hellbent on making XIII and XIII-2 look better than they really are?



Can't speak for XIII-2 yet but I do believe XIII should get a lot more credit than it does get but doesn't seem like that is going to happen.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Yeah X-2's soundtrack really pales i comparison to X though XIII-2's seems to have some really good ones that I've listened to like Noel's theme (I nearly cried while listening to it and I haven't even played the game yet ) Caius' theme, the final boss theme seems subpar to me when I listened to it. Maybe I just need  to hear it in game. you know all this talk of XIII-2 and X-2 is making me want to play through X and XIII again (which is wired because I just completed XIII a few days ago) I never did manage to beat the arena monsters, Dark aeons or Penance.


If you like the soundtrack of FFXIII, you'll love quite a few of the tracks in FFXIII-2. The latter has quite a few vocal tracks that I love but I know some gamers don't prefer vocals in RPGs for some reason.

And yes, hearing it in game makes it all the more better, which is why I'm trying to get George to watch that Orphan video, because the first part of Born Anew is actually before the battle when Orphan awakens. Talk about an awesome scene right there.



Death-kun said:


> Why is Esura so hellbent on making XIII and XIII-2 look better than they really are?


Why is you guys so hellbent on making XIII and XIII-2 look worse than they really are?

I'm dead serious too. Have you played FFXIII-2?


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

I haven't said anything bad about it whatsoever. I've never played either of them, though I have XIII sitting around waiting to be played. But from the soundtracks I've heard, videos I've watched and stories I've heard, they are not as good of FF games as the past FF games are. Just because I don't list it above other FF games doesn't mean I hate it or am trying to make it look "worse than it really is." I just don't understand how you can think they're actually better than past FF games, but I guess that's what opinions are about.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

The genius of FFVII's soundtrack lay in the cinematic direction of the game. 

I already posted about this a couple times; about how OWA was perfectly times for when we first see Seraph Sephiroth. Another more recent example that I posted was Sapphire Weapon's attack on Junon.

But hands down, the best example of it is here.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I haven't said anything bad about it whatsoever. I've never played either of them, though I have XIII sitting around waiting to be played. But from the soundtracks I've heard, videos I've watched and stories I've heard, they are not as good of FF games as the past FF games are. Just because I don't list it above other FF games doesn't mean I hate it or am trying to make it look "worse than it really is." I just don't understand how you can think they're actually better than past FF games, but I guess that's what opinions are about.



The battle system is fun and challenging, the soundtrack is well made, the characters are interesting and well designed, the graphics is superb, the world and mythos is interesting and just the designs of every one in the game in general are impressive. You haven't played it at all so your judgement holds no merit so I don't actually understand how you could say its not as good as other FF games or even question why I like it at all. At least the others in this thread that are critical of it has played it.

Unlike most fans, I don't hold older FF games to some sort of higher penultimate state of gaming being that can't be taken down because of nostalgia. Older FFs aren't perfect either, not even FFVII (and I looove FFVII).


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

Who cares? REALLY?

 < didn't read any posts


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Well the burning of the village is what makes Sephiroth so iconic.

That and stabbing dat bitch Aerith. 

Oh wait she was handing out flowers for sex. She is redeemed.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

I like Sephiroth playing hide-and-seek with Jenova.

"Oh, you're hiding behind yourself. Well played."


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Well the burning of the village is what makes Sephiroth so iconic.
> 
> That and stabbing dat bitch Aerith.
> 
> *Oh wait she was handing out flowers for sex. *She is redeemed.



Wait, you read that Aeris doujin called Moral Crisis from Alice no Takarabako?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Why would you even take it to that place Esura............


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Because in that doujin she literally mistook selling flowers for selling her body while Zack was fighting that army, and you know, dying. You could argue that it is NTR but its too funny to be NTR.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah Aerith really isn't hot enough for doujins anyway.

Always thought she was kinda ugly in the game, even considering everyone was made of legos and stuff.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> The battle system is fun and challenging, the soundtrack is well made, the characters are interesting and well designed, the graphics is superb, the world and mythos is interesting and just the designs of every one in the game in general are impressive. You haven't played it at all so your judgement holds no merit so I don't actually understand how you could say its not as good as other FF games or even question why I like it at all. At least the others in this thread that are critical of it has played it.
> 
> Unlike most fans, I don't hold older FF games to some sort of higher penultimate state of gaming being that can't be taken down because of nostalgia.



Graphics aren't really what appeals to me in an FF game, so that goes right out the window. I've seen the battle system, I prefer the older turn-based battle systems where you decide what your characters do, rather than controlling one character and letting the AI take care of the other characters. I prefer that in my Tales games. I've heard the soundtracks, and I prefer the soundtracks of the older FF games. I can't comment on the personalities because I haven't played the game. And lol, my judgment holds no merit? Listened to soundtracks; prefer tracks of older FF games. Saw the graphics; don't really matter to me. Read the plot; prefer plots of older FF games. Saw the battle system; prefer older turn-based battle system in FF games. The only thing I have no right to comment on are the characters and their character development, because that develops and progresses _as you play the game_, and it's the one thing I purposely left out.

And lol, I haven't put the older FF games on some sort of pedestal whatsoever. But I guess one must be a biased, cranky oldfag when you don't like the three latest installments in a series, right?


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah Aerith really isn't hot enough for doujins anyway.
> 
> Always thought she was kinda ugly in the game, even considering everyone was made of legos and stuff.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thsnDqQu0mQ[/YOUTUBE]

She doesn't look so bad here. I'd hit it. 

IF SHE WASN'T A FICTIONAL CHARACTER THAT IS! 

maybe.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

They made her better in AC. And Crisis Core I guess. But I agree, she looked like Link in VII.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Aerith was never really my cup of tea. I didn't like the look she had going on.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey she was one of the few FF characters that would have sex with you for the price of a damn flower. 

Bitch was clearly retarded, easily exploitable.

Either that or really low standards.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Just buy the whole bouquet and rent her out for a weekend.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Yup. You don't even have to wine or dine her. 

Meet her in the back of a shady alley and take her to the nearest Super 8.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Graphics aren't really what appeals to me in an FF game, so that goes right out the window. I've seen the battle system, I prefer the older turn-based battle systems where you decide what your characters do, rather than controlling one character and letting the AI take care of the other characters. I prefer that in my Tales games. I've heard the soundtracks, and I prefer the soundtracks of the older FF games. I can't comment on the personalities because I haven't played the game. And lol, my judgment holds no merit? Listened to soundtracks; prefer tracks of older FF games. Saw the graphics; don't really matter to me. Read the plot; prefer plots of older FF games. Saw the battle system; prefer older turn-based battle system in FF games. The only thing I have no right to comment on are the characters and their character development, because that develops and progresses _as you play the game_, and it's the one thing I purposely left out.
> 
> And lol, I haven't put the older FF games on some sort of pedestal whatsoever. But I guess one must be a biased, cranky oldfag when you don't like the three latest installments in a series, right?



So let me get this straight. You didn't play the game but, you read a synopsis of the story online, saw some Youtube videos on the battle, and just listen to a few tracks without context, and you have the nerve to question and not understand why I like it? C'mon dude, you have to be trolling me. Shit, even crazymtf and Krory at least try a game before they past judgement of it. Its a game, you play it. Of course anything you say holds no merit right now, and I'm not even trying to be dickish or anything either.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> So let me get this straight. You didn't play the game but, you read a synopsis of the story online, saw some Youtube videos on the battle, and just listen to a few tracks without context, and you have the nerve to question and not understand why I like it? C'mon dude, you have to be trolling me. Shit, even crazymtf and Krory at least try a game before they past judgement of it. Its a game, you play it. Of course anything you say holds no merit.



I can have an opinion about the soundtracks because you listen to them, you don't play them. I read multiple synopses of the story, I do not like the plot as much as past games. And I saw numerous videos of the battle system. You can't undermine my opinion by trying to pass it off as "watching a few videos." I hadn't heard FFXIII was good, so I watched numerous amounts of videos and synopses about it before I would decide to dump my money into buying a game I might not like. And while I decided I probably wouldn't like it as much as other FF games, I would still buy it because it looked alright. Like I told you before, *the only thing I can't comment on are the characters, because they develop and progress as you play the game, and I purposely left out any opinion on that matter.*

But meh, I'm done, because you can't get those simple concepts through your head. I'll come back from playing FFXIII and still have the same exact opinions, except I'll probably have a legitimate reason to bash the characters too.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Yup. You don't even have to wine or dine her.
> 
> Meet her in the back of a shady alley and take her to the nearest Super 8.



They have Super 8s in Midgar?


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I can have an opinion about the soundtracks because you listen to them, you don't play them. I read multiple synopses of the story, I do not like the plot as much as past games. And I saw numerous videos of the battle system. You can't undermine my opinion by trying to pass it off as "watching a few videos." I hadn't heard FFXIII was good, so I watched numerous amounts of videos and synopses about it before I would decide to dump my money into buying a game I might not like. And while I decided I probably wouldn't like it as much as other FF games, I would still buy it because it looked alright. Like I told you before, *the only thing I can't comment on are the characters, because they develop and progress as you play the game, and I purposely left out any opinion on that matter.*
> 
> *But meh, I'm done, because you can't get those simple concepts through your head.* I'll come back from playing FFXIII and still have the same exact opinions, except I'll probably have a legitimate reason to bash the characters too.


No, I understand exactly what you are saying and my point stands nonetheless.

Come back at me when you _do _play the fucking game.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

I will, and my opinions will not have changed one bit, except for the fact that I'll see for myself if Lightning really is just female Cloud or not.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yeah Aerith really isn't hot enough for doujins anyway.
> 
> Always thought she was kinda ugly in the game, even considering everyone was made of legos and stuff.


Aww, am I the only one who thought Aerith was cute (in official artwork)? I wanted her to be Cloud's bitch instead of Tifa before she died.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 7, 2012)

I don't usually agree with Esura, but when I do, I make sure it's to disagree with people who judge stuff without playing it.



Music in a game is just like the general fandom of the game. A lot of it has to do with nostalgia. Listening to a game's soundtrack without playing the game is the least effective way to get the true feeling of the music.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

I think she was cute, what with her personality and all but I don't think she was, like... attractive.  I liked her interactions with Cloud and Tifa and the rest of the gang, they were usually funny and entertaining.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 7, 2012)

I'mma make XIII my next game to play, so I don't make myself look like a condescending douche next time.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Lightning's closer in personality to Squall and even then she's more violent compared to squall's empathy/sarcasm than Cloud, though look wise she's closer to Cloud.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I will, and my opinions will not have changed one bit, except for the fact that I'll see for myself if Lightning really is just female Cloud or not.



She starts of acting a lot like Cloud did at the start of VII but as you get further and further into the game, you'll realise just how little she is actually like Cloud. Anyway yeah watching videos of something is nothing like actually playing it, I didn't like the look of XIII when I initially saw the trailers nor did I think the soundtrack was impressive but when I actually played the game,my opinion of it vastly improved.Point is better to play it than to judge it from trailers and other things.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> They have Super 8s in Midgar?



It's behind the child sweatshop and next to the whore house and Golden Saucer.


----------



## The World (Mar 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> She starts of acting a lot like Cloud did at the start of VII but as you get further and further into the game, you'll realise just how little she is actually like Cloud. Anyway yeah watching videos of something is nothing like actually playing it, I didn't like the look of XIII when I initially saw the trailers nor did I think the soundtrack was impressive but when I actually played the game,my opinion of it vastly improved.Point is better to play it than to judge it from trailers and other things.



Nope, she was just a more annoying Squall. At least Squall thought himself too cool to care or just plain apathetic.

Lightning is bordering on bitch/tsundere.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope, she was just a more annoying Squall. At least Squall thought himself too cool to care or just plain apathetic.
> 
> Lightning is bordering on bitch/tsundere.



To be fair Lightning's being a bitch was kind of justified, I mean her parents died and she had to pretty much grow up over night and became a soldier to protect her younger sister. I didn't like Light to begin with either but she grew on me as the game went on and she opened up more.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

Still say Lightning sounds like Ashe.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Still say Lightning sounds like Ashe.



You know something, she kinda does never thought of that before.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope, she was just a more annoying Squall. At least Squall thought himself too cool to care or just plain apathetic.
> 
> Lightning is bordering on bitch/tsundere.



But tsunderes are awesome Worldy.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

No they aren't


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Tohsaka Rin says otherwise.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Exceptions to the rules aren't the standard.

Rin has a legitimate reason to be like that.

Most Tsundere's don't.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

If it's a comedy series I can dig tsunderes.

Then again I like pretty much every archetype apart from Idiot Heroes.


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Exceptions to the rules aren't the standard.
> 
> Rin has a legitimate reason to be like that.
> 
> Most Tsundere's don't.


Don't need a reason to be tsundere, its cute regardless. Only tsundere in something I actually don't care for is Black Heart/Noire in Neptunia. She is a bitch of the highest caliber, although all the main CPU goddesses sans Neptune are. Now her sister Black Sister (lol)/Uni is a much better tsundere and cuter. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> If it's a comedy series I can dig tsunderes.
> 
> Then again I like pretty much every archetype apart from Idiot Heroes.


Tsunderes and the yanderes are awesome.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 7, 2012)

Some people I see take any possible harsh words and actions from tsunderes too seriously.  It's mostly just looking into whether she shows some sort of caring actions behind her behavior.  After all, there can exist characters that are just asses, period


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

Where did ya go so wrong in the off topic we are in...tsundere...really...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 7, 2012)

There aren't any tsunderes in any of the FFs I've played  now I think about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There aren't any tsunderes in any of the FFs I've played  now I think about it.



Nope...so why it was brought up is beyond me...


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Some people I see take any possible harsh words and actions from tsunderes too seriously.  *It's mostly just looking into whether she shows some sort of caring actions behind her behavior.*  After all, there can exist characters that are just asses, period


That what makes tsunderes so cute.

In Black Heart's case, she really is a bitch/asshole/twat/dick and just bar. Her slight tsundere qualities didn't actually show (at least in my eyes) until after you beat the shit out of her multiple times and still towards the end of the game and you request her help to save the world and her land she rules over and she pretty much tells you to get the fuck out of her face without any care.

When I think about it...why is fans calling Black Heart a tsundere again?


----------



## Esura (Mar 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> There aren't any tsunderes in any of the FFs I've played  now I think about it.



There will be eventually. Count on it.

And I'll be 120% ok with it.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 7, 2012)

Contrary bitches aren't cool ever.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 7, 2012)

When they offically create a tsundere in FF...you know they have hit rock bottom...


----------



## The810kid (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Still say Lightning sounds like Ashe.



Nah two different types of Personality there just both not the conventional final fantasy female leads.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Contrary bitches aren't cool ever.



Well, tsundere = cute/cool only applies to fictional bitches in animes and games of course.



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> When they offically create a tsundere in FF...you know they have hit rock bottom...



What does making a tsundere have to do with hitting rock bottom? Better RPG series than FF has had decently made tsunderes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> What does making a tsundere have to do with hitting rock bottom? Better RPG series than FF has had decently made tsunderes.



Name them...


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2012)

I gotta give props to Lightning for at least being quite attractive. Dat hair and dat body. 

Also, I need to start FF5 and FF6. I have them on my PSP, though I heard that the GBA version of FF6 is the best version.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I gotta give props to Lightning for at least being quite attractive. Dat hair and dat body.
> 
> Also, I need to start FF5 and FF6. I have them on my PSP, though I heard that the GBA version of FF6 is the best version.


 and FF6 is the best in the series by far...play it


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Name them...



Tales of series and Persona series (particularly 3 and 4 from what I've played) for starters. Few Dragon Quest games had tsundere characters as well. To be honest, I've seen some slight tsundere tendencies from certain characters in all sorts of RPGs _but_ FF, and you could possibly make a case for some male tsunderes in there with certain male protagonists of the series.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 8, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> and FF6 is the best in the series by far...play it



Yeah, I've heard that as well. I've just been putting it off.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

What Tsunderes are there In persona?


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What Tsunderes are there In persona?



Yukari off the top of my head.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yeah, I've heard that as well. I've just been putting it off.



What are you stupid or something? Play FFVI now and don't talk about FF until you do.


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

FF has already hit rock bottom with FF13


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 8, 2012)

No, 13-2. Well, actually that made it smash rock bottom.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm a doctor and luckily for all of you I was there when the series passed on... 

Around FFX-2 I knew the series was in its death throes, wallowing in blood and barely clinging to life. It wouldn't be long now. 

With one astounding burst of life the series managed to scream a blood-curdling "FINAL FANTASY XII!" and then it stopped moving. Little did anyone else know that would be the last sign of life we would get from it. 

I don't know where the other FF's are coming from but I watched this series die myself. And I'm a doctor.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

Furious George said:


> What are you stupid or something? Play FFVI now and don't talk about FF until you do.



LOL I actually didn't play VI until like a few years ago myself.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yukari off the top of my head.



Yukari isn't a Tsundere. Her bitchiness has nothing to do with conflicting emotions


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL I actually didn't play VI until like a few years ago myself.



Yeah, but we *know* you're stupid or something.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Yukari isn't a Tsundere. Her bitchiness has nothing to do with conflicting emotions


But conflicting emotions isn't the only aspect of being a tsundere. 



Furious George said:


> Yeah, but we *know* you're stupid or something.


I was only 4 years old when it first came out so stfu. I grew up on FFVII.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> But conflicting emotions isn't the only aspect of being a tsundere.



uh yeah it is. Dere's aren't unbelievably deep archtypes with numerous factors. They're chicks who're bitches to the people they like save the rare moments when they're genuine with themselves about their feelings.

Yukari isn't putting on for anyone with her bitchiness. It's her genuine feelings about her situation.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't finished VI. But I tried.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 8, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm a doctor and luckily for all of you I was there when the series passed on...
> 
> Around FFX-2 I knew the series was in its death throes, wallowing in blood and barely clinging to life. It wouldn't be long now.
> 
> ...



I like metaphors.

FFVIII was kinda like a brain hemorrhage but then FFIX was intensive remedial therapy. The doctors proclaimed the patient cured.

Then tragedy struck in the form of an MMO. Now the patient was confined to a wheelchair.

There was still hope. FFXII looked like he could maybe walk again.

And then...well, patient was pronounced dead on the sight of FFXIII. The ensuing necrophilia of FFXIII-2 only makes it even more tragic.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 8, 2012)

Would Chie be tsundere? I really don't get this whole shit though...

and don't make me go on tvtropes; been there too much already. :disgusted


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 8, 2012)

my god i thought you guys would've hit 10k by now .


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Would Chie be tsundere? I really don't get this whole shit though...
> 
> and don't make me go on tvtropes; been there too much already. :disgusted



technically no though she does have conflicting emotions about yukiko.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I like metaphors.
> 
> FFVIII was kinda like a brain hemorrhage but then FFIX was intensive remedial therapy. The doctors proclaimed the patient cured.
> 
> ...



 Not bad at all. I believe we studied in the same school. 



Esura said:


> friend...there is a difference being a four year old and playing a fucking platformer than being four years old and playing a RPG. I know that since we are all familiar with RPGs and have much experience with them so FFVI seems like absolute child's play in terms of complexity and difficulty and all that but its daunting for a four year old. As pathetic as it sounds, I've even met adults that can't handle RPGs.
> 
> I know you are going to reply back with, "derp, I was four years old when I play my first RPGs and I know four year olds that can play RPGs blah blah blah." Remember that that is the exceptions and not the rule.



No excuses, brah. Forgiveness denied. 

And you can't imagine how challenging that particular platformer is. I've been playing Super Mario Bros. 3 recently and for the life of me I can't figure out how I got anything done in that game when I was 4. I can barely clear the worlds now. But somehow I did.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Can't remark on 11 but from the people I know who've played it. They've explicitly mentioned how storywise it completely shits on the rest of the franchise.

But since I consider MMOs to be the devil I'll never know if there's truth to it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 8, 2012)

They should release an offline version of FFXI so we can experience this story.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

I could tell that there was truth to it considering how nteresting Prishe and shantotto were in Dissidia

but then again Dissidia actually gave Ultimecia a recognizable personality.

edit: who what where?


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> They should release an offline version of FFXI so we can experience this story.



Get the full story experience without the heavy grind? Yes please.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 8, 2012)

Who would be the protagonist though?


----------



## The World (Mar 8, 2012)

Marche of course. 

An amalgamation abomination made up of Ramza, Cecil, Zidane, Cloud, Bartz, and Edgar/Sabin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Marche of course.
> 
> An amalgamation abomination made up of Ramza, Cecil, Zidane, Cloud, Bartz, and Edgar/Sabin.



I would play it just be sure to throw  women in there to match the FF theme.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 11, 2012)

you know playing Tactics again...

Advance really is a better game. If only it wasn't such a mess of a story.

Drama CD edition would have made this shit sequel worthy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

zenieth said:


> you know playing Tactics again...
> 
> Advance really is a better game. If only it wasn't such a mess of a story.
> 
> Drama CD edition would have made this shit sequel worthy.



Tactics should have gotten a sequel...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Warcraft books>FF anything storywise. I wouldn't call WoW's story a trainwreck when there really is no train to wreck.



Current WoW story is just...ugh...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 11, 2012)

Marche for FF protagonist of the century


----------



## zenieth (Mar 11, 2012)

did I say century?

I meant ever.

Went like a fucking pro. Only Zidane and  Ramza could step in his league


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 11, 2012)

Marche...such a douche bag.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 11, 2012)

AHAHAHA~~ So ture: dat Marshe


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

so. any news of anything lately?



Esura said:


> You lookin' good Lite Brite.



E-baby ;_____; <3.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 14, 2012)

I've gained a new appreciation for how open-ended FFXII is. Just being able to explore all around beautiful areas is a real treat.

The music was often quite good too.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 14, 2012)

I want Theatrhythm. That is all.


----------



## Esura (Mar 14, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so. any news of anything lately?
> 
> 
> 
> E-baby ;_____; <3.





I got a gaming and anime blog! Bookmark it!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 14, 2012)

thanks, i'll check that out ~ .


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Aeris is supposed to be a Jew. 

Good day.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 14, 2012)

Nonsense. She didn't charge nearly enough for the flower if she was Jewish.

Plus the Compilation makes her out to be Female Jesus more than anything.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nonsense. She didn't charge nearly enough for the flower if she was Jewish.
> 
> Plus the Compilation makes her out to be Female Jesus more than anything.




I always knew deep under all your plot analyzing and... synopsisising (look it up) was antisemitism. 

Back in the olden days I really was convinced she was a Jew. Still kind of am. She comes from a people favored by The Planet (i.e. God) that are very fond of Promised Lands, etc.  

Also, Jesus was Jewish.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 15, 2012)

If you wanna get "technical" a lot of people don't like using Jewish as an ethnicity even though it is used for an ethnic group as well as people who simply follow the beliefs. 

I take the "there is no such thing as race" road.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 15, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Aeris is supposed to be a Jew.
> 
> Good day.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Nonsense. She didn't charge nearly enough for the flower if she was Jewish.
> 
> Plus the Compilation makes her out to be Female Jesus more than anything.





Furious George said:


> I always knew deep under all your plot analyzing and... synopsisising (look it up) was antisemitism.
> 
> Back in the olden days I really was convinced she was a Jew. Still kind of am. She comes from a people favored by The Planet (i.e. God) that are very fond of Promised Lands, etc.
> 
> Also, Jesus was Jewish.



Aeris *Gains*borough....hhhhmmmm


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

I bought Advent Children Complete. I never saw the complete version and since I have a HDTV now I want to see this in HD.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2012)

It also has a lot of new content that explains some shit apparently.

So I guess I should tell you all I've been playing FFXIII. Well Esura knows I have been but I wanted to wait till I finished the game to tell you all.

Well I haven't finished the game but I'm not sure if I will. I'm in Orphan's Cradle and just not feeling any incentive to go on.


----------



## Esura (Mar 15, 2012)

Keep going Zae Zae. You are right there man, like right there.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm in Orphan's Cradle and just not feeling any incentive to go on.



Go with that lack of feeling. You should never have to "tough if out" to play a vidya game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 15, 2012)

Sorry Esura but I have no real motivation to finish this game. I might make myself do it later on but I just fought the final boss and he/it kicked my ass. I like poked away 10% of his health and all seemed good except it employs a status effect that paralyzes everyone.  FF Wiki says it's Fog I think so I guess I need to maybe buy some itesm that fix that or protect against it.

Eitehr way Geroge, Esura, I might finish the game just because I did invest fifty hours into it. We'll see.

I gotta say, the game wasn't terrible. It had some gigantic flaws which I'll go into later but the point is that I don't really care what happens next in the story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2012)

So I beat the game.

Orphan kicked my ass several times so I caved and looked online.

It seems that that, while I had followed some tips and used a Saboteur, the game's AI was fucking me over. I switched control to Vanille and smacked that bitch with Poison and Imperil.

Whereas previously my entire party attacking it for several minutes straight had done only like 20% damage and that was with me constantly almost dying (and of course actually dying eventually), I now won in 6 minutes of leisurely healing and Commando Snow whacking it. I didn't even need to stagger it.

The ending was...well, my lack of interest in beating the game was justified. Not a bad ending I guess but not something worth all that trouble.

I'm just glad it's over. 

I'll post my thoughts on the game as a whole after I get some sleep.

For now I'd summarize it as "okay but very flawed and not for me."


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 16, 2012)

Ugh....I have to start over...I still have not gotten up the nerve to start it again.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm gonna be starting XIII soon, since I've decided to put away Skyrim... for now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 16, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Go with that lack of feeling. You should never have to "tough if out" to play a vidya game.



Normally I would agree with this at 100% but he is at Orphan's Cradle dude, that's pretty much the end of the game. Was different if he was like only on Chapter 9 or something and decided to quit.

Good you finished it though Zael. I would agree that FFXIII may not be for every RPG fan. I actually preferred how linear and streamlined FFXIII was and I guess I'm definitely a minority in that regard. Playing FFXIII-2 and Graces f makes me miss that linearity that much more.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 16, 2012)

XIII has terrible pacing, and there is no incentive to go on with the story at almost any point.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 16, 2012)

Zae, don't you just love Barthandelus' ass like I do.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 16, 2012)

Um...'fraid not. 

He was probably the best boss and had the best battle music in the game though.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 16, 2012)

As much as I enjoyed XIII the pacing was one of the flaws but if you get past chapter 11 then you should be able get through to the end.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 16, 2012)

Tried to sell 13, fuckers would only give me 5 bucks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 17, 2012)

So my thoughts on Final Fantasy XIII.

Firstly, let me start off with the positive because I don't want people to think I'm an unreasonable hater.

i liked the party in this game. In fact I liked them more than the party in FFXII even though I consider XII a much bette game. The first half of XIII that focuses mainly on establishing and developing the characters ended up being my favorite part of the game.

My favorite character was Snow. He acted goofy but he was easily the most relatable character for me. I would do anything for the woman I love after all.

Sure he said some dumb stuff but people are forgetting this is Final Fantasy.A s long as he didn't hand the villain the tools to becoming all-powerful or destroying the world, he did better than most.

My other favorite characters were Hope and Vanille. Vanille's development from your typical giggly all-happy character was nice. Same with Hope's manning up after moping for so long. I'd be lying if I  said his constant waffling about avenging his mother wasn't tiresome but he got a lot better in my opinion.

Sazh was easily the "coolest" character. he had the funniest lines and definitely came off as the sanest guy in the group. 

Lightning was alright. i initially hated her due but she grew out of her bitchiness so I was okay with her.

Fang never did anything for me. She looks good but as a character...not really anything.

Now to the negative... This game's pacing is atrocious. Especially towards the beginning with it's a nonstop cycle of little cutscenes and then a bunch of action. I get the feeling they were trying to make up for FFXII's open-endednes with the extreme linearity but the levels were so bland and stretched out that the effect was largely the same ie. losing track of the story in all the gameplay. 

Speaking of the story, I never cared about it. The fal'Cie and the mythology/world held no interest for me. I played the gme just for the characters.

On the brighter side I thought the Sunleth Waterscape was gorgeous. In terms of atmosphere and setting I think Eden Under Siege was the peak of the game's levels. I know I liked it the most of anything in the game.

Now back to the negatives. I mentioned I liked this game's party more than FFXII's. The reason I love FFXII to begin wtih is not because of the playable cast. it's because of the side-characters and villains. FFXII gives us many scenes of the Archadians just talking to one another. It's nice having villains who are still interesting characters in their own right.

FFXIII had three real villains. (I don't count Cid):

-Jihl was absolute garbage. Worst character in the game and her un-mourned two second death was well-deserved.

-Barthandalus provided probably the best boss fights in the game but as a character...I never really felt anything. For one thing there was no real threat from him since he had no interest in harming the party. He may have wanted to destroy Cocoon but for most of the game he made no steps towards that end. In fact, we see almost zero from Bart for something like 25+ hours and th characters don't mention him either. This really hurt any presence he may have established.

I get the game was going for a more tragic "death seeker" approach. Being a fal'Cie is a horrible, unending existence. But it doesn't touch on that enough. Bart just comes off as  very unoriginal mwahahahahaha godlike being type.

-Yaag Rosch was the best villain in the game for me. His motivations are established in his very first scene. He is a man doing his duty even though it is a lamentable one. He comes across as...well, human. Something Jihl never did. I rather liked the party's final confrontations with him. (even though his death scene was pretty dumb.)

The ending of the game was pretty bland and reeks of plot devices. Fang and Vanille doing what they did was totally random. I did think it was sweet to see everyone reunited though.

Now for gameplay. This is where the game really killed me adn why I probably will never play it again.  There probably are a lot of valid criticisms to throw out here but honestly, I just didn't like it. That's all I can say.  It had me interested for a while but towards the end, everything just got repetitive and dull.

Although I will say the Crysterium is way too linear. You might as well just have levels and learn abilities as you level up.

I also hated the Eidolons in this game. They're arguably even more useless than in XII. (only they don't come with great music in XIII) The stupid "Gestalt" thing was a huge pain in the ass. It's the reason I got stuck on Sazh's eidolon for an incredibly long time.

And now for music. This game's score was quite good. I'll list the tracks that stand out most for me:

1. Fighting Fate


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 17, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Tried to sell 13, fuckers would only give me 5 bucks.



Your lucky you got that much.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So my thoughts on Final Fantasy XIII.
> 
> Firstly, let me start off with the positive because I don't want people to think I'm an unreasonable hater.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 18, 2012)

.............Ha!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2012)

MUSIC TIME!

List your favorites.

Character Theme:
Hero
Villain

Special Event 

Field 

Town

Dungeon

Airship

Normal Battle

Normal Boss

Special Boss

Final Boss

Chocobo


----------



## Disaresta (Mar 18, 2012)

everyone better be putting dark messiah for villain theme or i rage quit


----------



## Furious George (Mar 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MUSIC TIME!
> 
> List your favorites.
> 
> ...



This will take me some time. 

What do you mean by "special boss"?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 18, 2012)

I didn't sell it; rather get all the acheviments or w/e first.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This will take me some time.
> 
> What do you mean by "special boss"?



Something like J-E-N-OV-A, Clash on the Big Bridge, Seymour Battle or Battle with the Four Fiends. It's only played for one (non-final) boss or a specific group of bosses.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MUSIC TIME!
> 
> List your favorites.
> 
> ...



Hero - Lightning
Villain- Kuja's variations
Field- FFVII worldmap
Special event- undecided
Town- Burmecia
Dungeon- Ultimecia's castle  
Normal Battle- Blinded by light/ fighting further
Boss Battle- Saber Edge
Airship- The highwind
Special Boss- Assault from FFX or the challenge from FFX
Final Boss- The Extreme
Chocobo- undecided


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

Character Theme:

Hero - Cyan, FFVI (maybe)

Villain - Kefka final battle fucker

Special Event - Gilgamesh--when he runs away like a bitch or dies.

Field - FFIX

Town - FFVI: Empire

Dungeon - FFVI: Ghost Train/Forest

Airship - FFIV: Great Whale

Normal Battle - FFV

Normal Boss - FFVI

Special Boss - FFVI

Final Boss - FFVI

Chocobo - FFV


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 19, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> MUSIC TIME!
> 
> List your favorites.
> 
> ...



Oh this will be fun....and I will be harshly judging everyone's picks.



Disaresta said:


> everyone better be putting dark messiah for villain theme or i rage quit





The810kid said:


> Hero - Lightning
> Villain- Kuja's variations
> Field- FFVII worldmap
> Special event- undecided
> ...



terrible choices...just terrible.



CrazyMoronX said:


> Character Theme:
> 
> Hero - Cyan, FFVI (maybe)
> 
> ...



You sir have no taste.
--------------------------------------

Character Theme:
Hero-Chrono(I do not care he is not from a FF game...his theme>almost everything else)
Villain-Kefa(ff VI)

Special Event-Run(FFX)/*The Landing(FF VIIV)*/Ambush, Hunter's Challenge,Sword of Mystery(ffIX)/

Field-Someday the dream will end(FFX)

Town-I would have to see...

Dungeon-Again....I would have to see

Airship-The Falcon(FF VI)

Normal Battle-FF X

Normal Boss-FF V, *FF VI*, FF VII, 

Special Boss-Gilgamesh(Battle at the bridge V and XII)

Final Boss-Sephiroth One Winged Angel(FF VII)

Chocobo-Bocco....I guess.(FF V)


----------



## The810kid (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok I came up with a favorite special event theme Assault of the silver Dragons FFIX.  Oh and we might as well add favorite victory fanfare to the list.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2012)

I physically came when I heard Opera Scene Music in FFVI.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2012)

Heyyyy, you guys are nerds right?  

This article might be interesting for nerds. 



Its basically a little project some nerds undertook where they pick apart all the design choices that made FF6 such an incredible game. I've read some of it and its pretty good, albeit a little lengthy. 

And yeah, still can't answer Zael's music post.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Sorry, George, talk about actual Final Fantasy games isn't allowed here.


This is a hentai/Persona/cock convo thread.


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

You're thinking of the general RPG thread numbnuts


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2012)

At this point? Nah, its every thread infected with Esua and Mua.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

FF is the original hentai/cock/convo thread. Which is why I never post here anymore.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Gnome said:


> At this point? Nah, its every thread infected with Esua and Mua.


 They are like the Team Rocket of NFF..


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Team Rocket always fails

They succeeded in killing both threads.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

So they're Gary?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

The World said:


> Team Rocket always fails
> 
> They succeeded in killing both threads.


 Damn lol....mods to the rescue?


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Blue/Gary's too awesome to be on Esua levels.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

Call em reverse gary then


----------



## The World (Mar 20, 2012)

Reverse Uva too


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 20, 2012)

I think Zael's been doing a capital job (I'm British today) of keeping this thread interesting. 

General RPG thread though.. yeah, they pretty much sunk it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I think Zael's been doing a capital job (I'm British today) of keeping this thread interesting.
> 
> General RPG thread though.. yeah, they pretty much sunk it.



Chip chip cheerio, George my chap.

They should probably just leave.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 20, 2012)

I am leaving that thread. It is too weird for me... old man is going to be there all by himself...


----------



## The810kid (Mar 20, 2012)

So which final fantasy"s do you guys think were the easiest to get into and the most difficult? FFIX is one of my favorites but a majority of disk 1 is a choir to replay for me. With VIII the first exam was a pain and XII yeah when I rented that the first like four hrs were dreadful.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I am leaving that thread. It is too weird for me... old man is going to be there all by himself...


 I'm not even old.




RPG thread is a sinking ship, but FF thread is the fucking Titanic.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

lol you guys your too funny. The General RPG thread is the only thread I talk in the gaming section anyway. I am talking about games in there right now anyway. My main spot is the anime section though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

I wouldn't be able to participate in the anime section much because I haven't caught up too far sadly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Who needs an anime section when you pretend the RPG thread is an anime thread, right guys?


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

Its not our fault that a lot of anime-style games have anime adaptations.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

The810kid said:


> So which final fantasy"s do you guys think were the easiest to get into and the most difficult? FFIX is one of my favorites but a majority of disk 1 is a choir to replay for me. With VIII the first exam was a pain and XII yeah when I rented that the first like four hrs were dreadful.



Easiest to get into was FF x hands down. Absolutely no pressure in that game while maintaining entertainment. Most difficult and tedious to me is VIII if you do not do the card game trick.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 20, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Easiest to get into was FF x hands down. Absolutely no pressure in that game while maintaining entertainment. Most difficult and tedious to me is VIII if you do not do the card game trick.



The card game made shit in that game broken, I like VIII but even I'll admit that.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not our fault that a lot of anime-style games have anime adaptations.



you lying fuck


----------



## Esura (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd say FFIV and VII are the easiest to get into. 



zenieth said:


> you lying fuck



I've never lied here yet.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not our fault that a lot of anime-style games have anime adaptations.


 It's not my fault you're a pervert.

There are a lot of Naruto video games, but you don't see me spamming up the HoU with talk about shitty games.


Esura said:


> I'd say FFIV and VII are the easiest to get into.
> 
> 
> 
> I've never lied here yet.


 Easiest to get into is FFI.

You're litterally dropped right into the action. No fuss. No muss.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 20, 2012)

Then you die over and over and over again.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 20, 2012)

Only if you suck. 


Maybe you should stick to WRPGs where the gameplay is easier.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

No one was as old as you when they first played it, VMX.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 20, 2012)

So CMX since you played every console ever made in your long life, did you ever own a Neo Geo?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So CMX since you played every console ever made in your long life, did you ever own a Neo Geo?



Neogeo? Thats way to young a system to CMX. Now the Magnavox Odyssey...THAT is CMX's kind of system.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 20, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm not even old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Going down in style.
Also CMX add a beard to Ultros


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 20, 2012)

If we're the Titanic we got Leo. pek


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Playing FFIX again. The nostalgia train rolls on. 

The question isn't do I still think its the best FF. Rather it's "is it possible to quantify just how much it puts the others to shame?"


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Eh, FFIX is ok but nothing to write home to the missus about.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 21, 2012)

The misses would leave me for Kuja who is far sexier than me so of course I'm not telling her bout the game.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, bad taste.



I see where you're going with that, but good taste. 




Zaelapolopollo said:


> The misses would leave me for Kuja who is far sexier than me so of course I'm not telling her bout the game.



Wifey into the effeminate clown look?


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The misses would leave me for Kuja who is far sexier than me so of course I'm not telling her bout the game.


I wouldn't tell her about FFIV, VII, VIII, X, XII, XIII-2, or any Dissidia game if your wife is into androgynous men. 



Furious George said:


> I see where you're going with that, but good taste.



You kind of opened the doors for that though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Ultros in FFXIII-2!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 21, 2012)

NO CMX LOOK AWAY LOOK AWAY!


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

Someone said that Ultros will tell Noel and Serah, "Don't tease the octopus, kids!" as well.

Yes...Ultros will be fully voiced.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ultros in FFXIII-2!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

This really isn't funny. Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Playing FFIX again. The nostalgia train rolls on.
> 
> The question isn't do I still think its the best FF. Rather it's "is it possible to quantify just how much it puts the others to shame?"


Putting VI to shame isn't possible.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ultros in FFXIII-2!


----------



## Gnome (Mar 21, 2012)

Why does he look like a worm


----------



## Fraust (Mar 21, 2012)

So... is he throwing up his own tentacles or does he just have half a head?

I use the terms "his" and "he" lightly.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Gnome said:


> Why does he look like a worm


 He does look a bit strange for sure, but it's better than that bastardization in FFXII.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 21, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Putting VI to shame isn't possible.



Shouldn't have to say that FFVI isn't included there. Its just understood.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

FFIX is quality. 

Quality music, quality gameplay, quality titties.

It's virtually unparalleled.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

So CrazyMoronX is going to buy that game now?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

Which game? FFXIII-2 or FFIX?

I already own FFIX and I'd never consider buying FXIII-2 even if it was made out of Ultroses.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 21, 2012)

I can't help but think of tentacle porn whenever I see your signature CMX.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Which game? FFXIII-2 or FFIX?
> 
> I already own FFIX and I'd never consider buying FXIII-2 even if it was made out of Ultroses.


 Yeah FFXIII-2


----------



## Esura (Mar 21, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't help but think of tentacle porn whenever I see your signature CMX.



I bet you CMX has that FFVI Ultros doujinshi called Evil Opera where he tentacle fucks Terra and Celes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> I can't help but think of tentacle porn whenever I see your signature CMX.


That makes you a p*d*p**** like Esura.



Malvingt2 said:


> Yeah FFXIII-2


 Never.


Esura said:


> I bet you CMX has that FFVI Ultros doujinshi called Evil Opera where he tentacle fucks Terra and Celes.


 I was tempted to look it up, but then I was at work. I might look it up at home now that I have the Internet. 


If I remember


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2012)

BUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA YOU SEE HOW CRAPPY THAT STUPID SQUID LOOKS!? BUHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

nb4 Gilgamesh is a pre-teen poser with zippers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 21, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> nb4 Gilgamesh is a pre-teen poser with zippers.



Don't put that evil on him, CMX!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 21, 2012)

And... wait for it...


A frohawk.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> I bet you CMX has that FFVI Ultros doujinshi called Evil Opera where he tentacle fucks Terra and Celes.


The fact that you even know about something like that is pretty odd though considering what I like and have read I'd be hypocritical to say its a bad thing. 

*googles Evil Opera*



CrazyMoronX said:


> That makes you a p*d*p**** like Esura.




Its just that look Ultros is giving her...I'm not a p*d*p**** but its hard to deny that its a bit awkward.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

These usually aren't my kinds of topics but why not? 

*Hottest FFXII girl between Ashe, Penelo and Fran?*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Answer's Fran.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> The fact that you even know about something like that is pretty odd though considering what I like and have read I'd be hypocritical to say its a bad thing.
> 
> *googles Evil Opera*


Ohoho.

Tell me your thoughts on it. 



Furious George said:


> These usually aren't my kinds of topics but why not?
> 
> *Hottest FFXII girl between Ashe, Penelo and Fran?*
> 
> ...


Fran by a country mile. I think I used her in my team with Vaan and Ashe like all the time.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Vaan, Ashe and Fran was pretty much my team too, I'd switch Fran for Penelo when I wanted to use a more magic heavy set-up, except for late game when everybody had the same skills.




Furious George said:


> These usually aren't my kinds of topics but why not?
> 
> *Hottest FFXII girl between Ashe, Penelo and Fran?*
> 
> ...



Who's hotter questions and furries, it's like going back to 06 when I posted on GFAQs.

Answer's Lulu by the way, the answer is always Lulu.


----------



## Ero Stella (Mar 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> These usually aren't my kinds of topics but why not?
> 
> *Hottest FFXII girl between Ashe, Penelo and Fran?*
> 
> ...



I am resolutely inclined to say Fran.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Who's hotter questions and furries, it's like going back to 06 when I posted on GFAQs.



I know I know, don't rub my face in it! Its just an off day. People round' here can vouch for me when I say I'm usually better than this question.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Ashe because she actually looks like a real female instead of an elvan bunny.

But Fran does have dat ass.....


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Ashe has dat ass too......I forgot, it's been like 6 years since I last played ff12........


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

FFXII....and FFXIII sadly lacks those hnnnng tits.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm just being an ass, the answer is still Lulu though... or Jihl...



>those glasses
>that librarian/secretary look
>that attitude
>those breasts
>that underused character
>dat everything


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Doesn't change the fact that she got one shotted with a Ruin spell from Barthandelus.

I think they are making up for that by making Jihl the hardest boss in FFXIII-2.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Ugh generic and cliched animoooooooooo glasses. Hate those


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Doesn't change the fact that she got one shotted with a Ruin spell from Barthandelus.
> 
> I think they are making up for that by making Jihl the hardest boss in FFXIII-2.



Yes, that falls under the underused character bit, still...


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Ashe is a very close second. Her outfit (and the way her body filled it out) was serious.

Also I don't consider Fran a furry.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

The World said:


> Ugh generic and cliched animoooooooooo glasses. Hate those


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Glasses don't work anymore.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

I can't help it, sexy dominatrix librarian with glasses hits all my right spots, sometimes I feel Jihl was created with the sole intent of getting me to fap given her almost zero relevance


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Chaelius, I gots dem hots for meganekkos too. 

The singular reason I even give a damn about Quistis.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> sometimes I feel Jihl was created with the sole intent of getting me to fap



You think?

I don't think there has been a single FF girl since IX (and to be fair there were some before that too) that wasn't obvious spank material. Lulu, goth. Jihz, dominating librarian. Rikku, Esura. They tailor-fit these ho's for fetishes. 

Its that exact kind of thing that has sort of made me out grow this series for the most part. It gets old.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Quistis... I think the blame for this particular fetish is hers, the whip, the clothes, the glasses... that probably left marks in an impressionable young boy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You think?
> 
> I don't think there has been a single FF girl since IX (and to be fair there were some before that too) that wasn't obvious spank material. Lulu, goth. Jihz, dominating librarian. Rikku, Esura. They tailor-fit these ho's for fetishes.
> 
> Its that exact kind of thing that has sort of made me out grow this series for the most part. It gets old.


Hey, I'm not the only one who likes Rikku.

Fun fact, Rikku has the most hentai out of every other FFX character. You can generally judge Japanese games' female character's popularity through hentai.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, I'm not the only one who likes Rikku.



Unfortunately there is more than one of you running around the net.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey, nothing wrong with liking Rikku, she is a likable character....especially in FFX-2.....yup.


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2012)

Only time I liked Rikku was when she was in Dead Fantasy, not talking.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with liking Rikku, she is a likable character....especially in FFX-2.....yup.



I actually didn't like Rikku in X-2, she was better in X. Same with Yuna.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 22, 2012)

Rydia's where it's at, boys...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

I...can't...choose between the 3....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 22, 2012)

Vanille was the best spank material in XIII.

Jihl was just painful and not sexy


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 22, 2012)

*THEATRHYTHM FINAL FANTASY Announced for North America and Europe for Summer 2012*



> LOS ANGELES (Mar. 22, 2012) ? Square Enix, Inc., the publisher of SQUARE ENIX? interactive entertainment products in the Americas, announced THEATRHYTHM? FINAL FANTASY? (pronounced ?theater rhythm?) exclusively for the Nintendo 3DS? hand-held system. This year marks the 25th anniversary of FINAL FANTASY, and THEATRHYTHM FINAL FANTASY is the first music rhythm game in the history of the world famous franchise.
> 
> Developed by rhythm game veteran indieszero, SQUARE ENIX brings more than 70 musical scores spanning 25 years to THEATRHYTHM FINAL FANTASY. The title features music from key events, lush field themes and decisive battle arrangements.
> 
> ...



the question is now, is your body ready?:ho


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You perverts talking about women again?

Hottest Final Fantasy woman is Gogo.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultros


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Last thing we need, ultros talking shit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

1) Ultros looks weird as fuck
2) Typhon looks horrible as fuck
3) 

Will not purchase.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

I don't know, I think thats what I'd expect ultros to look like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

He is a 6/10 on the Ultros meter.

Original Ultros being 10, Flantros being 0.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

When I look at your sig and the DLC ultros they look the same to me.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

You're blind then.

FFXIII-2 Ultros has worms instead of tentacles; weird designs on his face; whites in his eyes (should be golden).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

The designs on his face aren't terrible, adds some character to him.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 22, 2012)

red eyes<<<<<<gold.

The designs ain't bad but....they dont do anything for him. Really dont need to be there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, they are pointless. 

The tentacles are the worst part though. Everything else is pretty decent.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Ultros



In this one Ultros is all "Oh you!"


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Not much talk about typhon. He ain't that bad.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

He was cooler when his name was Chupon.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Cooler when his name was Chalupa.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

His name was n ever Chalupa. 


Or did Square do some kind of promo with Taco Bell that I don't remember?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

Making me hungry, please don't mention food right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultros is an octopus.


Octopus is food.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 22, 2012)

I want a taco now.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Mar 22, 2012)

lol. this thread :disturbed


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Gnome said:


> I want a taco now.


 You want a taco?


Or an Octacopus?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultros is hideous... and not in a good way. 

I think its the eyes that did em' in. Too human.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Ultros so lame he can not even say new lines....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Gilgamesh.

Has his ass kicked by more heroes than anyone in gaming history.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]4tk_JDERFgw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh.
> 
> Has his ass kicked by more heroes than anyone in gaming history.



Its called not stealing the show...something Ultros and his even uglier friend no nothing about.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

>Gilgamesh with the help of Enkidu
>Solo'd by Vaan twice
>So humiliated he gives him a fishing pole


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2012)

Gilgamesh tries to be cool like Ultros but ends up getting Excalipoors and getting his shit wrecked every time he shows his ugly mug.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> >Gilgamesh with the help of Enkidu
> >Solo'd by Vaan twice
> >*So did not give a darn about the fight* he gives him a fishing pole



fixed and your welcome



CrazyMoronX said:


> Gilgamesh tries to be cool like Ultros but ends up getting Excalipoors and getting his shit wrecked every time he shows his ugly mug.



Ha! CMX once again show both his ignorance and forgetful mind. Ultros always trying to be a wannabe Gilgamesh. Multiple limbs, fleeing from a fight he should win but chooses not to, and has a side kick.

Please...Ultros wishes he was half as cool and handsome as gilgamesh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 22, 2012)

I return to see another talk about Gilgamesh





you guys are too predictable <3.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

This thread wouldn't be the same without it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> I return to see another talk about Gilgamesh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BG dear CMX and a few other fools can not seem to comprehend that Gilgamesh is forever better then Ultros.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 22, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> BG dear CMX and a few other fools can not seem to comprehend that Gilgamesh is forever better then Ultros.


Vasto ~ :3
I -

...
screw you all




cactuar >>>>>>>>>>>>>> both of them
dumbasses


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Vasto ~ :3
> I -
> 
> ...
> ...



OH BG I just want to hug you for your nativity....


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Did you mean naivet??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> Did you mean naivet??



GET OUT OF HERE PAPERCLIP, NO ONE LIKES YOU!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 22, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> GET OUT OF HERE PAPERCLIP, NO ONE LIKES YOU!



Do you mean : "Get out of here paperclip, no one likes you! "?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 22, 2012)

Poor Vasto . Don't pick on him, only I'm allowed to pick on him.





You naive boy.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I got driven out from the General RPG.

Anyways, who got Graces f and how far are you? I'm going to World's Eye right now.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 22, 2012)

Been thinking of getting Graces but my backlog is too big already, my obsession with platinum trophies doesn't help.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

I haven't been in the mood for and FF right now so I started playing record of agarest war.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

First one or ZERO?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 22, 2012)

The first one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you mean : "Get out of here paperclip, no one likes you! "?







BrightlyGoob said:


> Poor Vasto . Don't pick on him, only I'm allowed to pick on him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



BG shush now, Gilgamesh is the only way to go.



Esura said:


> *Well, I got driven out from the General RPG.*
> 
> Anyways, who got Graces f and how far are you? I'm going to World's Eye right now.



Esura Esura Esura...tsk tsk tsk...


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Mura said:


> The first one.


Ah, I never played that one. I played some of ZERO though.



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Esura Esura Esura...tsk tsk tsk...



Its cool, I can continue my discussions here.

I bought Spice and Wolf Season 1 and 2 on Blu ray and I bought Dragon Quest V. I'm considering going on a Dragon Quest binge after Graces f.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 22, 2012)

Dragon Quest V is excellent, you won't be disappointed Esura. That is... if you haven't already played it.  But even if you have already played, it's still a great game to replay.


----------



## Esura (Mar 22, 2012)

Only DQ games I played were VIII, IX, and IV (although I technically own VI as well but its not opened yet lol). I dropped IV because of that extraordinarily long opening with the different characters. I dropped IX because I'm only playing with create a characters. I love VIII a hella lot though.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

FFIX's music is definitely better than I remember. Though its my favorite FF I used to see the music as the low-point of the game when I was a kid. 

Kids are stupid.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Ok, I'm at World's Eye in Graces F.

I'm like right at the cusp of completion! The first Tales game I will finish!


EDIT: Oh wait...there is a post game future arc thing ain't it? Fuuuuuuuuck.....


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

^Why are you posting that here? Go to the general RPG thread with that. Quit spamming.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> ^Why are you posting that here? Go to the general RPG thread with that. Quit spamming.



Don't make us have to get Lyra to topic ban you, Esura.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Death-kun (Mar 23, 2012)

CMX is behind Ultros in that pic, doing god knows what.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

All this Ultros makin' me fap.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Don't make us have to get Lyra to topic ban you, Esura.


Go ahead. 

What you thought I was going to shake and shiver?



CrazyMoronX said:


> All this Ultros makin' me fap.



You have wet dreams about Ultros every night old man.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Damn right.

Just like you have them of small animated children.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 23, 2012)

I didn't mind XIII's soundtrack but this song...


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Every awesome soundtrack has a weak link...and yeah that's definitely one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Every weak link has an awesome soundtrack....and yeah that's definitely one?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Every weak link has an awesome soundtrack....and yeah that's definitely one?



I was just thinking of a way I could switch that around to say that FFXIII sucks. Good show.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

FFXIII is better than you. FFXIII-2 is better than you.

All...better than you.

After Graces f, I was going to go Mass Effect 3 but I dont wanna now. Chrono Trigger or DQIV/V.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Motherfuckers still hatin' on XIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

FFXIII is better than a log of poop sitting in the trash in a 3rd world country.


But American poop...


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Feel like using an FNC set.

Can't see a cool one that has Type-0 as well.

Will settle for a Noctis and Lightning set... sometime.

This comes first


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Mura said:


> Motherfuckers still hatin' on XIII.


It's CMX and Georgie, they live to hate.



Chaelius said:


> Feel like using an FNC set.
> 
> Can't see a cool one that has Type-0 as well.
> 
> ...



Ok, that is dope tastic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

I live to hate bad games.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I live to hate on any game after 1997.



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2012)

You still live to hate.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII is better than a log of poop sitting in the trash in a 3rd world country.
> 
> 
> But American poop...



They're called underdeveloped nations now. 

And I dunno man.... Sitting in the trash is one thing, but what if the trash can tips over and the poop rolls down a hill a bit? At that point its a bit less linear.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> They're called underdeveloped nations now.



We drift ever closer to the world of star ocean.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

So I guess we are all in an MMO huh?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Fixed for accuracy.


 I like lots of games after 1997.

You don't like girls born before 2005.


Furious George said:


> They're called underdeveloped nations now.
> 
> And I dunno man.... Sitting in the trash is one thing, but what if the trash can tips over and the poop rolls down a hill a bit? At that point its a bit less linear.


 True. 

The shit has to be standing still and possibly stale before it's worse than FFXIII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> So I guess we are all in an MMO huh?



IF I could only see the healthbars and levels


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like lots of games after 1997.
> 
> You don't like girls born before 2005.



Rarely do I actually laugh out loud from these comments, but this really did the trick.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you laughing at me saying I like games after 1997 (if so, ), or the comment of absolute truth after that?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 23, 2012)

but I though that by default FFXIII/FFXIII-2 are/were bad games.. Did I miss something?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Are you laughing at me saying I like games after 1997 (if so, ), or the comment of absolute truth after that?



The truthitude did it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 23, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> but I though that by default FFXIII/FFXIII-2 are/were bad games.. Did I miss something?



No, many people actually likes them.

Btw, Mura, since no one else cares but me, Kira, and probably you...here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2012)

Good morning in the afternoon, FF Thread.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 23, 2012)

Good afternoon, Vasto .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 23, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Good afternoon, Vasto .



Brightly! The best thing about this thread!...besides Gilgamesh.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys gonna do it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> No, many people actually likes them.
> 
> Btw, Mura, since no one else cares but me, Kira, and probably you...here.



I got the blog subscribed via RSS so I'll know any updates. I do like that Limited edition though.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

It's night.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> It's night.



Not on the cool side of the world it isn't.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't walked in the sunlight in almost two weeks, the hazards of being a security guard at a club, girls buy me free drinks at least that I'm not allowed to drink, I also considered the possibility I've turned into a vampire.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I haven't walked in the sunlight in almost two weeks, the hazards of being a* security guard* at a club, girls buy me free drinks at least that I'm not allowed to drink, I also considered the possibility I've turned into a vampire.



Wait, you're a security guard too? BROTHER! 

*walks toward you creepily with outstretched arms.*


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

It's a recent thing, couple of weeks ago a friend that works there offered me the job interview since the other guy got into an accident and broke his leg, it's only 3 nights a week but I have to keep friday clear in case they get more affluence than expected, totally screwed up my sleep cycles though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 23, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I haven't walked in the sunlight in almost two weeks, the hazards of being a security guard at a club, girls buy me free drinks at least that I'm not allowed to drink, I also considered the possibility I've turned into a vampire.



Do you sparkle in the sunlight?


----------



## The810kid (Mar 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I didn't mind XIII's soundtrack but this song...


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 23, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Do you sparkle in the sunlight?



I do have plenty of glitter on the nights I work from the people that rub on me I'll never get the appeal of looking like a clown so maybe I do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 24, 2012)

Chaelius said:


> I do have plenty of glitter on the nights I work from the people that rub on me I'll never get the appeal of looking like a clown so maybe I do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2012)

Arise chicken arise.
Can't stop listening to this.
[YOUTUBE]Isz5LhlO1H0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

New Set Get.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, I never thought you'd switch from gilgamesh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 25, 2012)

Think I am? Some weird old man with an affinity for squids?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 25, 2012)

Other set was better. Things should never change.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2012)

everything must change











































back to the void


----------



## Esura (Mar 25, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> New Set Get.



Awesome set man, I like this much better. Now if we can only get you know who to hop off Ultros.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd rather you drop that set first.


----------



## Yasuri (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe a fusion between Juggernaut and Ultros (Juggertros?) should do the trick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Maybe a fusion between Juggernaut and Ultros (Juggertros?) should do the trick.



You=Get out.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Yasuri said:


> Maybe a fusion between Juggernaut and Ultros (Juggertros?) should do the trick.


 
I already have several Juggernaultros sets.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Not that I remember.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Shut up, I got like three of them.
mad


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Proof please.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The proof is in the pudding--my feet. /Steve Buscemi


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah....I don't know that reference.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Good. I'm glad that you don't. It just makes me more awesome for knowing it myself.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Maybe I should pity you for knowing it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

No, you shouldn't. It's esoteric knowledge. It makes me better than you. It's like rich people knowing how to be rich and making fun of the pooor.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 26, 2012)

Nothing pitiable about knowing Buscemi references. 

Buscemi is good. Buscemi is great. We surrender out wills, as of this date!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

You have ultros as a set.

That already makes me better than you.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

You got that backwards, p*d*p****.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

lol, you still calling me that? And to top it off your resorting to name calling.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm just messing with you.  But it isn't as fun as messing with Esura.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Don't worry CMX, I'm having fun with you too. I know its your way of doing things. Maybe because Esura has more sets to pick on for you, I don't know.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Are you an Esura facebook friends?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I don't even use facebook.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Pedobook friends? :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Wait, something like that EXISTS!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm not sure. If it does, Zaxxon and Esura are probably members. Ask them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 26, 2012)

I have no idea what you people are talking about. stop mucking tjis topic up...your no better then Esura. Now where is Zael to get this topic back in order.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Well here is some news:

Ultros is DLC in FFXIII-2.

That's new, right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I have no idea what you people are talking about. stop mucking tjis topic up...your no better then Esura. Now where is Zael to get this topic back in order.



There ain't nothing new in FF. Its hard to keep on topic unless there is something revelant in FF to talk about. Not saying I wouldn't want to talk FF though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I have no idea what you people are talking about. stop mucking tjis topic up...your no better then Esura. Now where is Zael to get this topic back in order.



Ship has long sailed years ago on trying to make this thread a nice and normal thread so don't even try it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Shut up and let's talk about how awesome Ultros is.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

I thought you didn't like that Ultros.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

Crappy Ultros is still 100x better than the best Gilgamesh.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

Same topic that this thread has.

Ultros > Gilgamesh.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 26, 2012)

The more things change

The more they stay the same.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

The more things stay the same.


The fatter people get.


----------



## Blade (Mar 26, 2012)

It's like a time loop this thread and the Versus one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 26, 2012)

People are getting fatter, and fatter, and fatter.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

So.....why is this game still alive?


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> *So.....why is this game still alive?*



Square Enix is dead set on having two new MMOs other than FFXI as a stable cash flow for the company, at least that's what we can confirm from interviews.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Square Enix is dead set on having two new MMOs other than FFXI as a stable cash flow for the company, at least that's what we can confirm from interviews.



Is the game actually selling good in order for it to be stable cash flow?


----------



## Esura (Mar 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Is the game actually selling good in order for it to be stable cash flow?



Not that I know of, which is why they are doing this reboot for FFXIV. They are trying to salvage it in any way possible.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 26, 2012)

Meh this game seemed like a good idea but failed horribly.


----------



## Chaelius (Mar 26, 2012)

They're banking on the 2.0 reboot and the PS3 version, Yoshida seems like a cool bloke.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

HAHAHAAHAHHA Yasuri got banned.

His set both disgusted me and disturbed me more than even Esura's set.

If such a thing was even possible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Blade said:


> Same topic that this thread has.
> 
> *Ultros > Gilgamesh.*







The World said:


> HAHAHAAHAHHA Yasuri got banned.
> 
> His set both disgusted me and disturbed me more than even Esura's set.
> 
> If such a thing was even possible.



Obviously it was...and he was banned for it.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I don't see whats wrong with his set to be honest. It wasn't breaking any rules, I think he may have been banned for something else. I've had much more risque sets than that before.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

It's borderline illegal.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

No...no it wasn't old man. Or I take it you do not know much about law eh?

Like I said, I think it was something else he got banned for since his set wasn't risque in the slightest and there are other non banned posters in other sections with similar sets.


----------



## The World (Mar 27, 2012)

>Esura not realizing it's borderline illegal

>Water still being wet


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I am talking about your set.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

The World said:


> >Esura not realizing *it's borderline illegal*
> 
> >Water still being wet



Not in the US its not. I'm not sure about other countries as it may be so for them.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

They've arrested people for possessing pictures people have drawn.

It's crazy, but it's true. I'd be careful if I were a p*d*p****.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> They've arrested people for possessing pictures people have drawn.
> 
> It's crazy, but it's true. I'd be careful if I were a p*d*p****.



Its something that's could be easily overturned considering how retarded it is for arresting someone for artwork of a big eyed cartoon character. There isn't an actual precedent (that I know of at the moment) for actually convicting anyone for just pictures. There have been one moment I do remember reading about that someone did get convicted but they actually possessed actual illegal shit as well.

I do believe its illegal in Australia and Germany though...someone correct me if I'm wrong. Anyway, I find it ridiculous to even equate stylized artwork of an underage girl that doesn't exist to actually disgusting shit pedophiles collect that harms children.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

How does collecting things harm children? Unless you're collecting their body parts.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> How does collecting things harm children? Unless you're collecting their body parts.



I didn't really want to go into specifics into it cause I don't want to really go into specifics since the topic itself general disturbs me. But whatever...child pornography only exists when you have a child. You cant collect it unless someone has work on said child which would usually scar the child for life and all that and is highly illegal. Those who usually collect those has a high chance of harming another child imo.

I'm one who supports the death penalty against _actual_ pedophiles, just letting you know. Why? Its a long story I'll save for another day in another department.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

That's like saying men who watch porn will eventually have sex with a woman.

That's not true in a lot of fat computer nerd cases.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> That's like saying men who watch porn will eventually have sex with a woman.
> 
> That's not true in a lot of fat computer nerd cases.



Well...I guess you have a point, as goofy as that post was.

Still wouldn't mind seeing quite a few pedophiles put down though. Its kind of why I get annoyed with being called a p*d*p**** for something as trivial as the shit you guys normally call me that for.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I think we can all agree that Zaxxon is a p*d*p**** though.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think we can all agree that Zaxxon is a p*d*p**** though.



I never met him but I've seen too many people to count say as such so...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

You guys are boring me with this talk. Got anything interesting to say?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

When I was a kid I drew a picture of a naked girl--while naked.

You excited yet, Mura? That's double underage nudity.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Check out the rest of her Youtube channel. She does covers of a bunch of Final Fantasy tracks, as well as other game and movie series. Recommend her cover of the .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

Too much of a coincidence.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Violins are so awesome. That shit was as awesome as Kurikinton Fox.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3RF4AcY7s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Violins are so awesome. That shit was as awesome as Kurikinton Fox.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3RF4AcY7s[/YOUTUBE]



Gilgamesh is looking down and smiling right now.... or looking up?.. cause' he's presumably went to hell?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Gilgamesh is looking down and smiling right now.... or looking up?.. cause' he's presumably went to hell?



I dunno, either way Gilgamesh is impressed.

I think what impressed me more than that Cosmo Canyon theme is the Opened Way from SotC. I didn't play the game when it first came out but I played the HD version and...I must say that was one hell of a track and she does it justice.

Damn she is good.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I dunno, either way Gilgamesh is impressed.
> 
> I think what impressed me more than that Cosmo Canyon theme is the Opened Way from SotC. I didn't play the game when it first came out but I played the HD version and...I must say that was one hell of a track and she does it justice.
> 
> Damn she is good.



Not too hard on the eyes either.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not too hard on the eyes either.



True, although I wasn't actually watching the video I was just listening to it in the background while I post so I didn't pay attention to her brea...I mean her until you posted this.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xtg3P_3Bjkc&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Boss right here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I like piano more.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm pissed off...George got me looking through all her Youtube videos now. 

She even did Passion / Sanctuary Orchestrated version.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I like piano more.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-a6VgrWIzI4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm masturbating now.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Yep just another day in the FF thread.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

People whack off in this thread daily?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

This thread would be boring without the old man I tell ya.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

I haven't been in here consistently for a long time now. This thread is pretty garbage, let's be honest here.


FF Question:

Who'd you rather ride bareback:
Gogo or Quina?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

Neither, I go for the old men....


----------



## Furious George (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I haven't been in here consistently for a long time now. This thread is pretty garbage, let's be honest here.
> 
> 
> FF Question:
> ...



Da Shoo Puff.


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd do Freya.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Da Shoo Puff.



SHOOOOOOOPUFFFFFFFFFFFFFF.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Violins are so awesome. That shit was as awesome as Kurikinton Fox.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yz3RF4AcY7s[/YOUTUBE]



someone show me the nonexistant bad ass Ultros mix like this one...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]QJtjQ7iD97o[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]RziNYIZZDU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm so going to call my femshep in ME3 Serah Shepard now and try to make her look as close to Serah as possible.

Oh...CMX, are you ok?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> [YOUTUBE]QJtjQ7iD97o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]RziNYIZZDU4[/YOUTUBE]



In that second clip...did....did I justs ee that guy fucking wield soul calibur?


----------



## Esura (Mar 27, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> In that second clip...did....did I justs ee that guy fucking wield soul calibur?


You mean Soul Edge, and yes, Caius' sword is very reminiscent of Soul Edge.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> You mean Soul Edge, and yes, Caius' sword is very reminiscent of Soul Edge.



...why did I say soul Calibur...bad job by me there...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Mar 27, 2012)

FFXIII-2 gameplay motion is worst that I though...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 27, 2012)

That Ultros is pretty shitty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 27, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Ultros is pretty shitty.



Finally you admit it!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 27, 2012)

George might appreciate this.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 28, 2012)

^ Unfortunately the music in LoK was good but never really got all up in my soul like other game music. Don't remember the song being covered there.  

That girl really needs to do a cover of, though I don't know if it lends itself all that well to the violin.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNtzqPnCLfc&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2012)

Ultros is a fuckin' synergist? How does that make sense? Well Typhon is a commando so it makes sense in that way.


----------



## Esura (Mar 28, 2012)

Ultros does the boogie to keep the party all buffed up.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

FFXIII-2 is just an abomination. 'Nuff said.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

omf you're at 71k i didn't notice





you need to get a life .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a life: it's posting on NF.



ALL DAY.


Now, get nekkid.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

my god you have a better life than me .
& you missed it, sowwy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

There's no such thing.


I'm flying out to your house now.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

I hardly have a life, so you admit to having no life? :> 






brb as I lock all of my doors & windows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm going to sue you for slander.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I'm going to sue you for slander.



I'm going to slander you for suing.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You aren't allowed to do that...


Are you?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes, yes he can.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2012)

Allowed to do it? Can do it?

I ALREADY HAVE!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I'm suing you, too.

Double lawsuit!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

I would so fuck that raptor in the beak.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

What bullshit have I stumbled upon? You threatening my BG, CMX?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

he came to my house & did really bad things to me .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> he came to my house & did really bad things to me .






I'LL KILL HIM!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't touch me, I'm MC Hammer.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Mar 28, 2012)

Only the IRS can touch MC Hammer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Can't touch me, I'm MC Hammer.





Zaelapolopollo said:


> Only the IRS can touch MC Hammer.



I reported CMX!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

he was like 

"you better suck my 8th tentacle hurr hurr"

& I was like   .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

You mean 9th tentacle.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 28, 2012)

i couldn't hear what you were saying past my sobs . 




sorry for mishearing


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

Don't be sorry, the sobbing makes it better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 28, 2012)

This infuriates me!


----------



## Furious George (Mar 28, 2012)

O Final Fantasy thread! Some day I shall make you cool again. 



I swear it on this Ingin's mystical tear!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 28, 2012)

So much sobbing.

*fap* 
*fap* 
*fap* 

So much fury.

*fap* 
*fap* 
*fap*


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> O Final Fantasy thread! Some day I shall make you cool again.
> 
> 
> 
> I swear it on this Ingin's mystical tear!



Yep, you can't even blame me either. 

I'm drinking a 40 oz trying to finish up Fodra's Core in Graces f.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yep, you can't even blame me either.



Shut up. You certainly don't make things better.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

Sup Final Fantasy Thread. I see things haven't changed in here.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

We're talking about raping BrightlyGoob. :33


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 29, 2012)

O.....kay?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

Her tears make it feel better.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Shut up. You certainly don't make things better.


Eh, I just take it as it comes. Well, at least we did have some decent conversations about FF music.



CrazyMoronX said:


> We're talking about raping BrightlyGoob. :33


I don't need to. She knows where I live at. I already spit hot game at her as is. 

Eat it suckers. 



Mura said:


> O.....kay?



Just another day in the FF thread bro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

What are you even saying? 


Everyone knows I'm the sexiest man on NF. I actually stay in shape.


----------



## Esura (Mar 29, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> What are you even saying?
> 
> 
> Everyone knows *I'm the sexiest man on NF*. I actually *stay in shape*.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 29, 2012)

It's okay, Esura.

You're just ignorant.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Mar 29, 2012)

actually, CMX is better looking than I expected ;O
but I thought he was black
& i can't tell his face apart from any of the other white members on here


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

That's racist.


I could send you a more...sexy pic.


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

